# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum August 2011

## MagnoliaBlossom

Ok, ok, es ist noch ein bisserl frh, aber...

Wer ist mit von der Partie?

----------


## Unregistriert

ich ...........

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh Hilfe! Ich hab vermutet, dass der Thread bald erstellt wird... werde voraussichtlich auch dabei sein!

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Fein, dann sind wir ja schon mal zu dritt ;o)

----------


## Trianna

Cuba, du wirst das def. rocken  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Unregistriert

hmmm
ich habe heute erst angefangen fr August  :Smilie:

----------


## Ensiferum

ach mann, ich bin wohl auch dabei  :Frown:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Bevor wir zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen kommen:

Kann mir jemand erklren, wie ich meinen erstellten Ticker als Signatur anhnge?

Ich versuche den Code zu speichern, sehe dann den Ticker auch als Vorschau, aber er erscheint nicht als Signatur unter meinen Beitrgen :Embarrassment: (

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Ok, hat sich erledigt;o)) Jetzt hat es endlich funktioniert!

Lernt Ihr schon und wenn ja, was? Womit fangt Ihr an, nach welchem Schema geht Ihr vor? 

Welche Bcher bevorzugt Ihr, wann startet Ihr mit dem Kreuzen?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ach mann, ich bin wohl auch dabei


Hm??? Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass du gerade dran warst?? Erstmal abwarten!!! Drck dir die Daumen, dass es doch noch wird  :Grinnnss!: 





> Cuba, du wirst das def. rocken )))


*g* ich werde mein Bestes geben, aber ist ja noch sooo lang hin  :Grinnnss!:  Lass mer erstmal die anderen fertig machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unregistriert

mit physik hab agefangen medi learn plus kreuzen

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Ich arbeite mit den Medilearn- Heften (punktuell ergnzend Lehrbcher) und habe mit Physio begonnen.

Von 10 Uhr bis 18 Uhr lese ich (natrlich Pausen dazwischen), ab 19 Uhr kreuze ich dann noch zwei Stunden.

Was mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:

Ich hatte im ersten Durchgang bei zwei, drei Themenkomplexen um die 84% gekreuzt, aber der Durchschnitt liegt doch eher bei 72%. 

Mir hat mal ein Student aus hheren Semester gesagt, wenn man in der Vorbereitungsphase im Bereich um die 70% kreuzt, wrde man im Examen durchfallen, da man dort definitiv schlechter abschneidet als beim Kreuzen daheim.

Verhlt sich das wirklich immer so? Also ich versuche unter mglichst realistischen Bedingungen zu kreuzen (nicht Nachschlagen, auf die Zeit achten usw), aber die Nervositt, der ich am Examenstag ausgesetzt sein werde, kann ich natrlich nicht simulieren.

----------


## Despina19

Hey ;)

ich bin im August auch dabei. Hab  in den Semesterferien mal mit Bio Physik angefangen und bin jetzt gerade bei den Chemie-Grundlagen...ich lese auch grtenteils die Medi-Learn-Skripte und kreuze die bearbeiten Themen dann meistens einen Tag spter.
Danach wollte ich mit Biochemie weitermachen und evtl. noch Histo wiederholen...habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefhl, dass die Vergessensrate doch extrem gro ist? Teilweise frag ich mich, ob das berhaupt rentabel ist jetzt schon fr August zu lernen...klar, die groen Zusammenhnge bleiben aber die ganzen Details sind eh wieder weg

----------


## Jakkal

Schn, dass schon einige so erpicht sind sich auf das Physikum vorzubereiten! Was mir persnlich geholfen hat, war die Erstellung eines Lernplans, das heit welche Fcher ich im welchen Monat durcharbeiten/wiederholen mchte. Baut auch euch genug Puffer ein, damit ihr nicht in Zeitnot kommt. Und das hat mein Oberrztlicher Cousin genausogesagt, wie ich es euch sage, beginnt sehr frh zu kreuzen, damit ihr eine Idee habt, welche Fragen "normalerweise" drankommen und wie die Fragestellung ist (sehr vital bei Psychsoz). Natrlich empfehle ich auch hierzu die Medi-Learn-Skripte, die aber kein Ersatz fr eure Lernbcher darstellen sollen und nur als ein Fundament dienen sollen. Das jetzt fr euch kommende Halbjahr wird mit Abstand das Arbeitsintensivste in eurer bisherigen Karriere sein, also tief durchatmen und ran an den Speck, so dass ihr schon ein Monat vor dem eigentlichen Physikum behaupten knnt: "Ich pack es mit links!"

----------


## leofgyth77

soo...ich schreib auch mit (:
ich htte eigentlich schon vorgestern und gestern mitschreiben sollen, hab mich dann aber wieder abgemeldet.
bin also quasi scheinfrei (psych-soz fehlt mir noch..das hab ich dann nachm abmelden auch noch gleich geschoben) und hab deswegen schn zeit mich frs physikum vorzubereiten.
am 15. april fang ich an und zwar erstmal mit erstellung eines lernplanes ((:

----------


## Jakkal

> Verhlt sich das wirklich immer so? Also ich versuche unter mglichst realistischen Bedingungen zu kreuzen (nicht Nachschlagen, auf die Zeit achten usw), aber die Nervositt, der ich am Examenstag ausgesetzt sein werde, kann ich natrlich nicht simulieren.


er verlsst sich vermutlich auf die Tatsache, dass du entweder dir sehr viel zeit lsst, oder die Fragen schon kanntest. Aber mit 72% schon jetzt kann es recht gut werden. Ich habe auch nur 60% zuhause Gekreuzt und hab das Physikum geschafft.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich arbeite mit den Medilearn- Heften (punktuell ergnzend Lehrbcher) und habe mit Physio begonnen.
> 
> Von 10 Uhr bis 18 Uhr lese ich (natrlich Pausen dazwischen), ab 19 Uhr kreuze ich dann noch zwei Stunden.
> 
> Was mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:
> 
> Ich hatte im ersten Durchgang bei zwei, drei Themenkomplexen um die 84% gekreuzt, aber der Durchschnitt liegt doch eher bei 72%. 
> 
> Mir hat mal ein Student aus hheren Semester gesagt, wenn man in der Vorbereitungsphase im Bereich um die 70% kreuzt, wrde man im Examen durchfallen, da man dort definitiv schlechter abschneidet als beim Kreuzen daheim.
> ...


Zunchst mal eines: Zehn Stunden lernen am Tag, 5 Monate vor den Prfungen ist irgendwie ein bisschen krass...Was hast du vor- den von 320 Fragen 317 richtig zu haben?
Wenn das der Fall ist, dann musst du wohl so weiter machen...

Andererseits: wenn du jetzt schon 84% Prozent kreuzt...Naja, egal.

Ich wei nicht mit welchem "Vollpfosten" von Student aus nem' hhren Semster du dich unterhalten hast, aber die Aussage kannst du in die Tonne klopfen. Was soll das denn fr eine Theorie sein?

Wenn du irgendwann mal anfngst, die Examen in "Echtzeit" zu kreuzen, dann wirst du ungefhr abschtzen knnen, wie du auch im "Ernstfall" abschneidest- von bertragungsfehlern und nervlichen Komplettzusammenbrchen whrend der Prfung mal abgesehen...

Bei smtlichen Leuten die ich kenne, war das so.Tja, und die wenigsten von denen haben in der Vorbereitungsphase deutlich mehr als 70% gekreuzt- tja, und die wenigsten von denen sind auch durchgefallen.

Jeder muss fr sich wissen, was er erreichen will und seinen Krften nach kann- und jeder muss auch selbst wissen, wie er am besten lernt. Das sollte man im Verlauf seines Studiums ja inzwischen von sich herausgefunden haben.

Ich wrde mir an deiner Stelle das Leben nicht jetzt schon vor lauter Lernerei vermiesen, das kommt noch frh genug in der "heien Phase", ein paar Wochen vor den Prfungen...http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/fo...cons/icon7.gif

----------


## vre77

erstmal meinte er hchstwahrscheinlich die Zeit DIREKT vor dem Physikum. Ich glaube soviel frher fangen die wenigsten berhaupt an zu kreuzen (zumindest war es bei uns so, wir hatten aber auch zuerst die mndliche).
Wenn man in der unmittelbaren Vorbereitungszeit konstant 70% konstant kreuzt bezweifel ich auch, dass du da durchfllst.
Ich war in der Tat wohl auch etwas schlechter als in den vorherigen Testlufen, aber das waren 2-3%. Gibt aber auch sicher einige die in der Prfung selbst sogar besser sind, als in der Vorbereitungsphase.

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Ich freue mich ber all Eure Beitrge! 

Danke auch fr Eure beruhigenden Worte! Ich hab einfach riesigen Bammel vor dieser blden Prfung. Da machen einen Aussagen wie die des Studenten aus hherem Semester schon ganz schn kopfscheu.

Manchmal frage ich mich auch, ob ich schon zu frh mit dem Lernen beginne. Man vergisst so schnell die ganzen Details wieder. Auf der anderen Seite ist Wiederholung (bis es einem zu den Ohren rauskommt) ja das A&O. Und ich lese immer wieder bei Unsicherheiten die Kommentare. Dadurch hat sich doch schon so ein bichen was gefestigt.

Erschwerend kommt in meinem Fall hinzu, dass ich seit 2009 scheinfrei bin, aber das Studium bis jetzt ruhen lassen musste und nun erst zum Physikum antreten kann. Da ich mich die letzten beiden Jahre mit Medizin nicht auseinandergesetzt habe, hatte ich zu anfangs das Gefhl, quasi bei Null anzufangen. Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber ich merke eben doch, dass ich vermutlich etwas mehr tun muss, als wenn sich das Examen unmittelbar an das vierte Semester angeschlossen htte.

Kann man denn mit Schwerpunkt auf den Medilearn-Skripten und dem Lesen der Kommentare das Physikum bestehen, oder muss ich zwingend mit den Kurzlehrbchern und/oder Standardwerken lernen, um das Schriftliche zu meistern? Die Note ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, ich mchte einfach nur solide bestehen (also nicht knapp an der Bestehensgrenze vorbeischrammen!)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der auch hauptschlich mit den Skripten arbeiten wird oder gearbeitet hat?

----------


## Unregistriert

Also die skripte sind ne gute grundlage, aber in ana musst du noch zustzlich nen atlas nehmen um dir das alles anschaulich zu machen!
In biochemie sind die skripte ganz gut und physio wrd ich evtl falls du was nicht verstanden hast, ein buch dazunehmen.
Ansonsten kann ich in psycho die skripte nicht empfehlen (hab gerade physikum geschrieben) vorausgesetzt die fragen bleiben so wie gestern. fr die physika zuvor waren sie gut...

----------


## Saphira.

Ich bin vermutlich dann auch dabei...

----------


## Trident

Hallo Leute,

ich reihe mich auch ein. 
Hab leider mit 182 Punkten nicht bestanden und muss noch mal ran.
Da ich kaum Zeit fr die Nebenfcher hatte geht mein Lernplan als erstes mal mit Bio los, was in den Monaten zwischendurch immer wiederholt wird.

----------


## Sahni

Bin auch dabei. 

Ich fange erstmal mit dem wiederholen der groen Fcher an. (Biochemie, Anatomie)
Jetzt sind aber noch ein paar Wochen Ferien, die ich zumindest grtenteils genieen mchte.
Immerhin mssen wir jetzt schonmal die zuknftig fehlende Freizeit vortanken.

----------


## leofgyth77

also, mein semester hat ja jetz grad physikum geschrieben und die haben eigentlich alle mit medilearn gelernt....hin und wieder ist es sicherlich ratsam noch was in den lehrbchern und so nachzuschlagen.
und psycho war ja wohl ziemlich mies....da meinten alle, dass das voll super mit medilearn ist, weil genau das immer und immer wieder gefragt wird und schon wurde es wohl anders dieses physikum.
@trident,
tut mir echt leid fr dich, aber wenn du eh sehr wenig zeit hattest, dann sind ja 182 punkte gar nicht schlecht! hoffe, dir gehts soweit gut (: und noch viel energie frs mndliche!

----------


## Trident

@leofgyth77
Danke fr die netten Worte!!  :Smilie: 
Die mndliche Prfung ist in Hamburg schon vor der schriftlichen, was wohl auch ein Grund fr mein schlechtes Abschneiden im schriftlichen sein kann. Mndliche ist aber bestanden..


Da fragt man sich doch, womit man jetzt Psycho lernen soll??

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Erstmal mein "Beileid" fr alle, die sich den Mist nochmals antun mssen! Kopf hoch, beim nchsten Mal wird es gewi was!  

Aber was ich mich jetzt auch frage:

Mit welchem Buch bereitet man sich denn nun auf Psycho vor? Ich habe bisher noch kein gutes Exemplar gefunden

----------


## Elena1989

Ich werde vielleicht auch mitschreiben ;) Also, geplant ist es, aber ich muss im Juni noch Biochemie nachschreiben und dann fehlt noch regulr Physio und Neuroana. Aber wenn das alles klappt, dann schreibe ich mit  :Smilie: 
Hab allerdings noch nicht angefangen zu lernen, lerne grade Physio, allerdings fr's Praktikum, das am 04.04. startet. Ich hab mir vorgenommen mit Start des Semesters am 02.05. (ist ja dank doppeltem Abi - Jahrgang 2 Wochen spter...) semesterbegleitend zu lernen, kann mir aber noch nicht so recht vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. Aber das muss es wohl, die letzte Semesterklausur ist erst am 14.07. Und dann is ja nicht mehr wirklich viel Zeit.
Es ist irgendwie noch sehr lange hin, aber ich hab jetzt schon voll Panik!!!

----------


## Sahni

@MagnoliaBlossom
Mit Medilearn und Skriptum wrd ich mich vorbereiten.
Bin aber gespannt auf die Frage, vielleicht waren sie doch nicht so schwer und alle bertreiben hier.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Mir hat mal ein Student aus hheren Semester gesagt, wenn man in der Vorbereitungsphase im Bereich um die 70% kreuzt, wrde man im Examen durchfallen, da man dort definitiv schlechter abschneidet als beim Kreuzen daheim.
> 
> Verhlt sich das wirklich immer so? Also ich versuche unter mglichst realistischen Bedingungen zu kreuzen (nicht Nachschlagen, auf die Zeit achten usw), aber die Nervositt, der ich am Examenstag ausgesetzt sein werde, kann ich natrlich nicht simulieren.



Also das kann man nicht pauschal so sagen. Ich habe in der Vorbereitung fast immer exakt gleich gekreuzt und war dann im Examen um einen Punkt schlechter als zuhause- das reit einen sicher nicht runter. Also wenn du 70% zuhause kreuzt ist das schonmal gut. Wrde mich nicht verrckt machen lassen durch irgendwelche Gerchte. Man muss sich halt selbst auch einschtze knnen. Wenn man nicht vor Nervositt eine Menge Fehler macht, dann kann man sich auf die Ergebnisse, die man zuhause erzielt eigentlich verlassen, wrde ich meinen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung!

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich bin sehr unsicher wegen der Anatomie vorbereitung, hat da jemand einen tipp ? 

ich wollte eigentlich die Medi learn skripte mit Atlas kombinieren ( also die skripte fr die theorie und dann prometheus dazu ) 

jetzt habe ich mir aber das Kurzlehrbuch von thieme zu anatomie angeschaut und ich finde da liegen welten dazwischen im gegensatz zu den skripten....meint ihr in anatomie reichen die ML Skripte ? 

danke

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich freue mich ber all Eure Beitrge! 
> 
> Danke auch fr Eure beruhigenden Worte! Ich hab einfach riesigen Bammel vor dieser blden Prfung. Da machen einen Aussagen wie die des Studenten aus hherem Semester schon ganz schn kopfscheu.
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich auch, ob ich schon zu frh mit dem Lernen beginne. Man vergisst so schnell die ganzen Details wieder. Auf der anderen Seite ist Wiederholung (bis es einem zu den Ohren rauskommt) ja das A&O. Und ich lese immer wieder bei Unsicherheiten die Kommentare. Dadurch hat sich doch schon so ein bichen was gefestigt.
> 
> Erschwerend kommt in meinem Fall hinzu, dass ich seit 2009 scheinfrei bin, aber das Studium bis jetzt ruhen lassen musste und nun erst zum Physikum antreten kann. Da ich mich die letzten beiden Jahre mit Medizin nicht auseinandergesetzt habe, hatte ich zu anfangs das Gefhl, quasi bei Null anzufangen. Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber ich merke eben doch, dass ich vermutlich etwas mehr tun muss, als wenn sich das Examen unmittelbar an das vierte Semester angeschlossen htte.
> 
> Kann man denn mit Schwerpunkt auf den Medilearn-Skripten und dem Lesen der Kommentare das Physikum bestehen, oder muss ich zwingend mit den Kurzlehrbchern und/oder Standardwerken lernen, um das Schriftliche zu meistern? Die Note ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, ich mchte einfach nur solide bestehen (also nicht knapp an der Bestehensgrenze vorbeischrammen!)
> ...


Liebe MagnoliaBlossom,

auch ich musste vom Studium zwischen (Regel-)Semster 2 und 3 aus gesundheitlichen Grnden ein Jahr aussetzen.Am Anfang dachte ich auch: geht gar nicht...Aber wenn du scheinfrei bist (?) bleib' einfach am Ball und mach nicht so wahnsinnig viel gleich von Anfang an...

Ich habe fr meine Schriftliche fast ausschlielich mit den Kommentaren aus der Schwarzen Reihe gelernt...und wenn ich nicht etliche bertragungsfehler an Tag 1 gemacht habe (hatte keine Zeit mehr dies nochmal genau zu prfen, habe aber nach jeder Frage gleich auf den Bogen bertragen) schaffe ich es sogar in den 3er Bereich...

----------


## Unregistriert

ich bin auch wieder dabei!
leider hat es diemal nicht geklappt!
bin total demotiviert! und nchste woche ist auch noch mndliche! am liebesten wrd ich gar nicht hin  :grrrr....: 

wie motiviert ihr euch?
ich bin sooooooooooo enttuscht und sauer und depremiert  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh je..kann deine wut und enttuschung sehr verstehen..aber versuch diese energie irgendwie in motivation umzuwandeln...a la jetz zeig ichs ihnen im mndlichen erst recht und dann hab ich wenigstens das weg!

also, ich werde psycho mitm faller und lang lernen...das haben sie uns damals empfohlen...

----------


## altalena

auch wieder am start  :kotzen:

----------


## runderling

ich werde wohl auch dabei sein - wenn ich  hier so lese, wie grauselig Psycho gewesen ist, wird mir schon ganz anders...bevor ich mich aber richtig reinkniee, muss ich erst am Ende des Semsters die Integrierte schaffen...seufz...aber andere Heidelberger haben es ja auch geschafft.
Kann nur irgendwie de letzten Ferientage gar nicht richtig genieen...

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Dickes Dankeschn, liebe(r) Unbekannte(r), der ebenso auch mal im Studium aussetzen musste. Du hast mir wirklich Mut gemacht und Hoffnung gegeben. Ich bin scheinfrei, bei mir lief auch bis zum Ende der Vorklinik alles regelrecht. Aber die beiden Jahre, die seitdem ins Land gezogen sind....Na ja, ich werde das beste draus machen (mssen). Dir drcke ich die Daumen fr den "Dreier" im Schriftlichen und sag schon mal "Herzlichen Glckwunsch"! Ich freu mich fr Dich!

Kopf hoch an den/ die andere(n) Unbekannte(n), der/die nochmals antreten muss. Ich glaube, wenn Du das mndliche Physikum bestehst, wiegt die Enttuschung vielleicht nur noch halb so schwer. Dann kannst Du Dich ber Deinen Teilerfolg freuen und hast sozusagen 50% schon mal sicher. DAS wre FR MICH Motivation genug. Zumal dies sicher auch wieder Auftrieb fr den nchsten Versuch des schriftlichen Examens wre.

Heute habe ich mich in Physio so richtig an den Basalganglien abgemht. Meine Gte, ist das verwirrend gewesen. Vielleicht war ich auch unkonzentriert, auf jeden Fall fiel es mir irgendwie schwer.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hey Leidensgenossen,

ich bin im August dann auch mit dabei...... irgendwie ein seltsames Gefhl. Habe mir fr die Ferien eigentlich soviel vorgenommen, aber letztendlich hab ich nur einen Vortrag fr das nchste Semester geschafft..... Naja, wir werden das schon irgendwie hinkriegen.

----------


## -Julchen-

Bin auch mit dabei!
Aber ich fang erst nach dem vierten, also so Mitte Juni mit dem Lernen an. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach. Muss es einfach, da ich grad noch KPP mach und whrend dem Semester nicht auf zwei Sachen lernen will, da konzentrier ich mich lieber auf den aktuellen Lernstoff, damit ich den richtig drauf hab (dann geht auch das Physikumslernen schneller!). Und mal ehrlich, es ist noch fast ein halbes Jahr, solang hab ich einfach keinen Nerv, mich wegen dem Physikum zu stressen...

----------


## Julie06

Also, ich habe das Physikum gerade mitgeschrieben, und habe von den 60 Psycho-Fragen 49 richtig gekreuzt (nach medi Learn Literaturauswertung). Macht euch nicht verrckt, es jammern zwar viele, aber ich persnlich fand es gar nicht sooo schlimm, zwar anders als bisher, aber durchaus machbar! Nur weil sich die Fragestellungen gegenber den letzten Jahren jetzt gendert haben, heit das nicht, das Psycho nicht mehr zu schaffen ist.

Ich habe Psycho hauptschlich mit der medi script CD gelernt, gekreuzt, gekreuzt, gekreuzt, und die Kommentare gelesen. Zustzlich habe ich etwas mit dem Thieme Kurzlehrbuch gelernt, aber der Schwerpunkt lag definitiv auf Kreuzen und Kommentare lesen mit medi script! Zu den medi Learn Skripten kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht habe und inhaltlich auch nicht kenne.

Ich wollte euch jetzt nur nochmal etwas Mut machen bezglich Psycho! Psycho ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein Punktegarant... ich hatte mir vorgenommen, in Psycho um die 50 Fragen richtig zu kreuzen... und das hab ich ja auch geschafft, also keine Panik diesbezglich, es ist alles machbar! Und gejammert wird schlielich doch nach jedem Physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Bin auch mit dabei!
> Aber ich fang erst nach dem vierten, also so Mitte Juni mit dem Lernen an. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach. Muss es einfach, da ich grad noch KPP mach und whrend dem Semester nicht auf zwei Sachen lernen will, da konzentrier ich mich lieber auf den aktuellen Lernstoff, damit ich den richtig drauf hab (dann geht auch das Physikumslernen schneller!). Und mal ehrlich, es ist noch fast ein halbes Jahr, solang hab ich einfach keinen Nerv, mich wegen dem Physikum zu stressen...


Das ist mir sehr sympathisch  :Grinnnss!: 

Werde das nur nicht einhalten knnen, mein Wissenststand in allen Fchern die wir bisher hatten bewegt sich gegen Null  :Grinnnss!:  Und ich denke, wenn ich da erst nach dem 4. Semester (Also Mitte Juli) anfange wird das nix mehr.
Aber wenn ich mich noch ein bisschen besser an Anatomie und Co erinnern wrde, wrde ich das wohl auch so machen. Klingt gut!

Aber jetzt schon anzufangen halte ich auch fr ein bisschen frh. Das vergisst man doch alles wieder bis August.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Hey Leidensgenossen,
> 
> ich bin im August dann auch mit dabei...... irgendwie ein seltsames Gefhl. Habe mir fr die Ferien eigentlich soviel vorgenommen, aber letztendlich hab ich nur einen Vortrag fr das nchste Semester geschafft..... Naja, wir werden das schon irgendwie hinkriegen.


Mach dir nichts draus, wollte auch einiges machen, aber .. nunja, am Montag beginnt bei uns die Uni und ich hab nicht wirklich viel gemacht (zumindest auch nicht so viel wie ich wollte).
Denke allerdings, dass man die Ruhe vor dem Sturm nochmal mit ein wenig Freizeit und Ausruhen nutzen sollte, sonst geht einem wirklich gegen Ende hin die Luft aus - wie schon viele Physikumserfahrene hier mehrfach erwhnt haben.

Wir haben im 4. Semester noch Situsprppen und Anatomierepetitorien, hoffe da kommt einiges verborgenes Wissen wieder ans Tageslicht. 
Physioreps und auch Biochemiereps sind auch angesetzt. (Wobei Biochemie-Reps schon im 3.Semester gelaufen sind - war meist einmal die Woche ne 60 mintige "Vorlesung" zu nem bestimmten Thema, wo die wichtigsten Sachen aufgegriffen wurden - manchmal gabs dann einen AHA/Da-war-doch-was-Effekt).

----------


## -Julchen-

> Das ist mir sehr sympathisch 
> 
> Werde das nur nicht einhalten knnen, mein Wissenststand in allen Fchern die wir bisher hatten bewegt sich gegen Null  Und ich denke, wenn ich da erst nach dem 4. Semester (Also Mitte Juli) anfange wird das nix mehr.
> Aber wenn ich mich noch ein bisschen besser an Anatomie und Co erinnern wrde, wrde ich das wohl auch so machen. Klingt gut!
> 
> Aber jetzt schon anzufangen halte ich auch fr ein bisschen frh. Das vergisst man doch alles wieder bis August.


Aha ich seh schon, wir zwei sollten einen extra Thread aufmachen, damit ich hier nicht allzu oft reingucken und mich verrckt machen muss :hmmm...: . 
Ich hab von Anatomie aus dem ersten Semester gefhlt ALLES vergessen, aber trotzdem werd ich nicht vor Mitte Juni, also nach dem Vierten zum Physikumslernen kommen. Allerdings bin ich ganz froh, dass hier in Heidelberg das vierte Semester relativ kurz ist, da sollte es schon noch langen, danach anzufangen... Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir noch garnicht so viele Gedanken ber das Physikum gemacht-jedenfalls, bevor ich hier gelesen hab, dass alle schon zum Lernen anfangen :was ist das...?:

----------


## leofgyth77

also mein (ex-)semester konnte erst 5 wochen vorher so richtig anfangen, weil wir bis dahin noch so viele klausuren hatten und bis jetz hab ich noch von keinem gehrt, ders nicht geschafft hat! ist also durchaus auch mglich ((:
ich denk mir halt nur, wenn ich jetz eh ein ganzes semester zeit hab, dann kann ich auch schn gechillt recht frh anfangen...wrd gern reisen, dafr fehlt mir aber leider die kohle, weil ich mit meinem freund zusammenzieh und auch gern mbel htt (:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Wenn ich mich im aktuell im dritten oder vierten Semester befinden wrde, wrde ich auch nicht jetzt schon beginnen. Da ist man ja noch viel intensiver in der Materie.

Aber mir bleibt leider gar nix anderes ber als so frh anzufangen. Nach zwei Jahren Pause vom Studium ist wirklich vieles weg (bzw war ja schon whrend der Vorklinik nicht alles da!) Es setzt immens unter Druck, alles zu lesen und dann eigentlich auch gleich verstehen und behalten zu mssen! Ich habe keine Zeit, den Stoff bis zum Physikum ein zweites Mal durchzugehen. Habe nur einen Durchgang, dann muss das sitzen (oder auch nicht). Ich versuche durch das Lesen der Kommentare zu wiederholen, lese bei Lcken nochmals in den Skripten, aber ich frage mich, wie das erstmal werden soll, wenn zu Physio Psycho, Biochemie, Anatomie usw usf hinzukommen. Wie soll man da alles wiederholen? Ich kann ja nicht zustzlich zum Lesen noch zehn Stunden kreuzen, um alles mal abgedeckt zu haben....

Es ist so frustrierend: Was man vor zwei Wochen noch sicher konnte, wird schon wieder unsicher, gert ins Vergessen....

Und wenn ich mir die Bestehensgrenze so anschaue, wird mir auch ganz anders....Die schraubt sich ja von Jahr zu Jahr in die Hhe, da ist berhaupt kein Spielraum mehr.

----------


## Elena1989

@Julchen: Ach, aber wenn man hier reinschaut bekommt man so ein richtig schne schlechtes Gewissen, das ist doch auch schn!  :hmmm...:  
Jaja, die Anatomie.. Ich glaube, ich habe noch mehr vergessen als ALLES, wenn das berhaupt geht. 
Ja, Mitte Juni ist echt super! Bei uns ist es normalerweise ja immer Ende Juni, das finde ich auch echt noch okay, da hat man immerhin noch 6 - 7 Wochen. Aber nachdem das bayerische Kultusministerium ja beschlossen hat, aufgrund des doppelten Abiturjahrgangs das Sommersemester um zwei Wochen nach hinten zu verschieben, ist es bei uns jetzt Mitte Juli. Ist ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm, aber es rgert mich trotzdem irgendwie. Ich knnte mich ber so etwas immer aufregen  :grrrr....: 
Was habt ihr denn noch alles im 4.?

@leo: Ja, ich glaube ja auch, dass es irgendwie geht, aber ich schaff es ja noch nicht mal ne Biochemie-Klausur zu bestehen, wenn ich 3 Wochen Zeit dafr habe, wie soll man dann das Physikum nach 5 Wochen lernen bestehen? Sind immer irgendwie solche Gedankengnge, finde ich.
Aaaaaber: Irgendwie wird das alles schon werden. Andere haben es auch schon geschafft!
Aber, leo, wer braucht schon Mbel!  :Grinnnss!:  Das wird vllig berbewertet *ggg*

----------


## Sahni

@MagnoliaBlossom

Setz dich nicht zu sehr unter Druck. Man hat ja wirklich oft das Gefhl, kaum etwas behalten zu knnen und keiner erwartet im Physikum das du die gesamte Materie auswendig drauf hast. Es wird ja ein Grundverstndnis geprft. Und dabei gibt es im schriftlichen durch die Antwortmglichkeiten, wie im Mndlichen durch die Prfer, Sttzen, die dich auf Sachen bringen, die du schon vergessenen glaubtest. 
Finde gut, dass du jetzt schon beginnst, um vielleicht ein wenig mehr vergessenes wieder aufzufrischen. 
Das Mndliche Physikum ist ja ziemlich Prferabhngig aber soll ja durchschnittlich die kleinere Hrde sein. Aber denke das schriftliche packt man ganz gut mit einer Kombination aus Lernen und Kreuzen und am Ende nur noch kreuzen.

@Elena: Mbel sind wirklich total berbewertet. Stuhl und Schreibttisch sind die einzigen Gegenstnde, die neben einem Bett im Zimmer zu stehen haben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

magnolia, du wirst auch sehen, dass bestimmt einiges sehr viel schneller als geglaubt wieder zurckkommt! setz dich nich zu sehr unter druck, weil da kann einem ganz schnell die puste ausgehen und dann kanns soweit kommen, dass du gar nicht mitschreiben KANNST.
also schn mit der ruhe.du fngst jetz schon an, das ist super! vielleicht gibts ja bei dir an der uni repetitorien fr physio oder so...da knntest du dann zustzlich noch hingehen...
und mach dir keinen stress, wenn du am anfang beim kreuzen nich so gut bist...man muss da auch erst reinkommen...das wird bestimmt! (:

@ elena:
ich hab mir das auch immer gedacht..und dann hab ich mich ja so unter druck gesetzt...htt ich das mal nich gemacht, htt ich auch gesehen, dass man das in 5 wochen schon schaffen kann...kommt halt dann recht selten ne 2 raus, aber das braucht man ja auch nicht unbedingt. du musst dir ja auch denken, dass du den stoff fr die biochemie klausur zum ersten mal lernst...und dann haben die profs ja auch manchmal so marotten und wollen, dass man irgendnen scheidreck auswendig lernt...vorm physikum hast du schonmal alles gelernt gehabt und es kommt wirklich schnell wieder (also...nich alles, aber schon viel *g*)

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Sahni und Leo, lieben Dank fr Eure beruhigenden Worte! Sie kommen zur rechten Zeit. Heute werde ich nmlich kreuzen, um meine Schwchen "rauszuarbeiten" (nachlesen, Karteikarten anfertigen, Stoff vertiefen usw) Am Freitag habe ich abends das letzte Examen gekreuzt (fast die komplette Physio). Ich wei, soll man ja eigentlich nicht, aber ich war neugierig :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Das Ergebnis lag bei 73%. Hat mich jetzt nicht erleichtert aufatmen lassen, aber ganz schlimm fand ich es dann auch nicht :hmmm...: 

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es sehr gut, dass ich hier ein bichen Rckmeldung bekomme, Fragen stellen kann usw :Top:  Da meine Ex-Kommilitonen ja alle schon viel weiter sind, habe ich derzeit so niemanden fr den Austausch. Es ist manchmal schwierig, alles (Sorgen, ngste, Fragen, Unklarheiten, aber auch mal Freude, kleine Erfolge...) mit sich selber ausmachen zu mssen. Da keiner meiner Freunde, Bekannte etc Medizin studiert, fhle ich mich manchmal etwas allein mit allem.

Zudem tausche ich auch noch den Studienplatz nach dem Physikum, blicke also einer gnzlich ungewissen medizinisch/universitren Zukunft entgegen :Nixweiss: 

Dann werd ich jetzt mal loslegen...

Euch noch einen schnen Sonntag!

----------


## Katjaaa

Hejhej ihr  :Smilie: 
Wenn bei mir alles klappt, bin ich hoffentlich auch im Herbst dabei...wobei ich die Gewissheit auch erst im Juni, Juli haben werde...

@alle, die noch nicht scheinfrei sind: fangt ihr jetzt schon an fr's Physikum zu lernen?? 
habe mich die letzten Tage ein paar mal in die Bib gesetzt und den Promi durchgeblttert und ein bissl was fr Anatomie gelernt, weil das auch schon wieder sooo lange her ist.. ;) allerdings befrchte ich, dass ich es bis zum Sommer eh wieder vergessen habe..sonst werde ich mich in den nchsten Wochen auf den laufenden Stoff in Biochemie und Physiologie konzentrieren.

----------


## Witiko

@ Katja 

Bin auch noch nicht scheinfrei. Es gibt noch einige Themen, die bei uns im 4. Semester das erste Mal abgeprft werden. Um die vorzulernen nutze ich die Semesterferien. So hab ich wenigstens alles einmal vernnfig gelernt und kann dann im Semester mit dem Wiederholen beginnen. 
"Vernnftig" gelernt habe ich zwar die meisten Themen, aber abrufbar sind sie ganz bestimmt nicht! Aber dazu dient ja auch die Wiederholung. Man unterschtzt ganz gerne mal wie viel man noch weiss. 

Ich habe passiv, also durch einen Freund, ein Physikum inclusive Vorbereitung miterlebt. Man konnte sehen, dass die grte Hrde bei dieser Prfung das "sich selbst im Weg stehen" war. Man darf sich nicht verrckt machen und von sich zu viel erwarten. Wichtig sind vor allem Abwechslungen, Ausgleiche und Auszeiten. 
Hab mich gerade erst fr nen Job als Pflegehilfskraft beworben und mache nebenbei viel Sport. 

Ich finde es wirklich gut, dass einige schon jetzt anfangen. Fr diejenigen, die keine Vorstellung haben wann sie was lernen sollten ist der Physikums-Lernplan von MediLearn sicherlich hilfreich. Er dient als gute Orientierung. Dabei sind auch zwei lernfreie Tage pro Woche eingeplant (fr Sport/Arbeiten/auf einer Wiese mit Freunden oder alleine auf der Couch entspannen ;))!

Gehe jetzt in den Park, lerne Biochemie und geniee das tolle Wetter  :Smilie: !

Macht euch nicht verrckt aber versucht immer euer Bestes zu geben. Wenn an einem Tag eben nichts in den Kopf geht, dann ist das eben so. Und dann ist der Beste Weg den Tag zu nutzen um wieder ausgeglichen zu werden (wie auch immer ihr das fr euch am Besten anstellt) um wieder aufnahmefhig zu werden. Ich glaube das ist ein guter Weg heil durchs Physikum zu kommen. 

Lg

Witiko

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Hey Witiko,

ich finde Deine Einstellung total vernnftig und klasse!

Gnne mir auch immer einen komplett freien Samstag. Der Sonntag wird nur dann geopfert, wenn ich in der Woche nicht vernnftig mit dem Stoff urchgekommen bin oder noch Lcken schlieen muss. Aber dann auch nur stundenweise! 

Auerdem gehe ich unter der Woche 3-4x zum Sport, danach fhlt man sich echt besser....

----------


## zozi

> Ich freue mich ber all Eure Beitrge! 
> 
> Danke auch fr Eure beruhigenden Worte! Ich hab einfach riesigen Bammel vor dieser blden Prfung. Da machen einen Aussagen wie die des Studenten aus hherem Semester schon ganz schn kopfscheu.
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich auch, ob ich schon zu frh mit dem Lernen beginne. Man vergisst so schnell die ganzen Details wieder. Auf der anderen Seite ist Wiederholung (bis es einem zu den Ohren rauskommt) ja das A&O. Und ich lese immer wieder bei Unsicherheiten die Kommentare. Dadurch hat sich doch schon so ein bichen was gefestigt.
> 
> Erschwerend kommt in meinem Fall hinzu, dass ich seit 2009 scheinfrei bin, aber das Studium bis jetzt ruhen lassen musste und nun erst zum Physikum antreten kann. Da ich mich die letzten beiden Jahre mit Medizin nicht auseinandergesetzt habe, hatte ich zu anfangs das Gefhl, quasi bei Null anzufangen. Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber ich merke eben doch, dass ich vermutlich etwas mehr tun muss, als wenn sich das Examen unmittelbar an das vierte Semester angeschlossen htte.
> 
> Kann man denn mit Schwerpunkt auf den Medilearn-Skripten und dem Lesen der Kommentare das Physikum bestehen, oder muss ich zwingend mit den Kurzlehrbchern und/oder Standardwerken lernen, um das Schriftliche zu meistern? Die Note ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, ich mchte einfach nur solide bestehen (also nicht knapp an der Bestehensgrenze vorbeischrammen!)
> ...


Hi, mir ging es hnlich, hatte auch 3 Semester Pause seit meiner Scheinfreiheit und habe mich nun endlich getraut im Mrz mitzumachen. Ich habe ausschliesslich mit den Medi Learn Heften gearbeitet, in den letzten 3 Monaten am Stck (vorher natrlich auch hin und wieder - so wie es meine Zeit zugelassen hat...) Es hat bei mir nicht gereicht - weder schriftlich noch mndlich. Jetzt werde ich mich direkt weiter ransetzen und auf jeden Fall einen Atlas und das ein oder andere Lehrbuch hinzunehmen. Besonders bei Psycho sind die Fragen so bld gewesen, dass man mit den Heften leider kaum weiterkam, auch wenn sie total super geschrieben sind.
Bei mir ist es auch so, dass ich ziemlich allein da stehe mit dem ganzen Berg an Wissen der in meinen Kopf soll.
Auch deshalb habe mich dazu entschlossen im Juni bei dem MediLearn Kurs mitzumachen auch wenn ich dafr weitere Schulden aufnehmen muss. :Traurig: 
Wer mag kann mir ja eine PN schreiben zum Erfahrungsaustausch bzgl. der Kurse. Abschliessend wnsche ich allen schonmal viel Kraft fr die nchsten fnf Monate und "toi toi toi"  ::-stud:

----------


## arcona

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich werde wohl hoffentlich auch im Herbst 2011 mit von der Partie sein, nachdem dieses Physikum alles schief gelaufen ist was nur geht. Ich habe auch mehrere Semester ausgesetzt wegen Kind und Job und muss mir jetzt alles neu erarbeiten - so schwierig hatte ich mir das echt nicht vorgestellt!!! Ich kann mich zwar an die meisten Themen erinnern und wenn ich die Sachen durchlese, denke ich auch "ja klar, so war das!" aber wiedergeben bzw. behalten ist doch nochmal was anderes  :Hh?: 
So und nun wei ich auch nicht so recht, wie ich vorgehen soll. Ich habe bisher mit den ML-Skripten gearbeitet, werde jetzt aber wohl verstrkt parallel auch noch Kurzlehrbcher heranziehen - ich hatte wirklich das Gefhl, dass die MLs zwar ganz nett frs Grundverstndnis sind und um wieder reinzukommen, insgesamt aber eher nicht ausreichen.
Wenn die ML-Berechnungen frs Schriftliche so hinkommen, hatte ich ca. 10 Punkte zu wenig, im Mndlichen kann ich mir gerade gar nicht vorstellen, auch nur eine Frage sinnvoll beantworten zu knnen. Bin wirklich ziemlich frustriert!  :Nixweiss: 

LG arcona

----------


## leofgyth77

arcona, gib noch nicht auf frs mndliche!
du bekommst bestimmt bald deine prfer und dann konzentrier dich auf die protokolle! vielleicht bekommst dus hin und hast schon mal ne groe hrde geschafft!

zozi, hrt sich doch gut an, was du vor hast! nur nicht an dir selber zweifeln!

ja, ich denke auch, dass ausgleich total wichtig ist. daran wirds wohl auch bei mir letztes semester gelegen haben..nur noch lernen und physikum im hirn, konnte gar nich mehr abschalten..und schon hat es mir das genick gebrochen.
deswegen mach ich jetz 3 mal die woche sport und arbeite als tutor...freu mich jetz schon richtig aufs semester!

nur doof, dass bei uns die mndlichen dann so spt sind..in den letzten 2 september wochen..da wirds dann doch bissl bld mitm urlaub..weil ich wollt danach schon auf jeden fall den freund in den vw bus verstaun und einfach mal ne woche in der sonne liegen...

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Hallo Arcona, hallo Zozi,

wie lief es denn beim Kreuzen daheim? Hattet Ihr da schon das Gefhl, die Skripte seien zu wenig an Vorbereitung? Oder lief es rund?

Also ich kreuze so durchschnittlich im Bereich um die 75% und glaube schon, dass die Hefte ausreichen knnen, wenn man fr offene Fragen/ Lcken noch Kurzlehrbcher, Atlanten und die Kommentare hinzuzieht.

Ich kenne auch eine Studentin, die mit den ML- Heften ein "gut" geschafft hat.

Man hrt so viel unterschiedliches....

----------


## altalena

@ arcona *high five*
mir geht's hnlich. ich hab das schriftliche verhauen.... naja, is halt so, is rgerlich, aber kann ich jetzt nichts mehr dran ndern. seit samstag eier ich mit so'nem magen-darm-ding durch die gegend.... ich wei gar nicht, wie das am donnerstag ablaufen soll?!  ich muss echt beten, dass die (wenigen) themen drankommen, die ich einigermaen sicher drauf habe und selbst da komm ich ab und an ins stocken  :grrrr....:

----------


## runderling

Bei uns in Heidelberg steht in diesem 4. Semester wieder eine integrierte Klausur an, d.h. ich werde darauf lernen und kann erst danach die letzten Wochen mich der Physikumsvorbereitung widmen Da ich denke, dass es aber allen Heidelbergern so geht, muss das mglich sein...mache mich daher noch nicht verrckt. (hoffentlich bin ich da nicht zu blauugig *g*)

----------


## -Julchen-

> Bei uns in Heidelberg steht in diesem 4. Semester wieder eine integrierte Klausur an, d.h. ich werde darauf lernen und kann erst danach die letzten Wochen mich der Physikumsvorbereitung widmen Da ich denke, dass es aber allen Heidelbergern so geht, muss das mglich sein...mache mich daher noch nicht verrckt. (hoffentlich bin ich da nicht zu blauugig *g*)


 :Top: Macht doch wahrscheinlich jeder so! Viele haben es vor uns auch schon mit "nur" fast zwei Monaten Vorbereitung geschafft :hmmm...:  Ich dachte, dass ist extra so gemacht, dass wir so ein kurzes viertes Semester haben...

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen
da bin ich aber froh, dass du das auch so siehst.  Fr einen Moment war ich doch etwas verunsichert, dass anscheinend viele sich jetzt schon fr das Physikum intensiv vorbereiten und kam mir da fast zu locker in meiner Planung vor... :hmmm...:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Wann man nun mit dem Lernen beginnt...ich denke, es gibt in dieser Frage kein RICHTIG oder FALSCH. Das muss wohl jeder fr sich selber entscheiden und dies vor dem Hintergrund, wie sicher man sich selber fhlt, wie gro oder klein man seine eigenen Lcken empfindet, und wie das eigene Leben (Studium, scheinfrei oder nicht, Freunde, Familie, Nebenjob, Hobbies etc) es zulsst.

Es gibt Studenten, die lernen- schon im Verlauf der Vorklinik- auf den letzten Drcker und verfahren damit wunderbar und sehr sicher. Andere hingegen bentigen mehr Zeit, nehmen sich diese und lernen dann vielleicht etwas "entspannter"; zumindestens htten sie mit Variante 1 keine realistische Chance (so wre es bei mir!)

Ich mchte nicht behaupten, dass ich mich gerade relaxed fhle, aber mir geht es mit der "frher Vorbereitung" einfach besser. Zwar habe ich einen straffen Lernplan, aber ich kann mir in den jeweiligen Bereichen etwas mehr Zeit lassen.

So ist es mir mglich beim Lesen der Skripte in den Lehrbchern nachzuschlagen oder notfalls ein paar Seiten zweifach, dreifach zu lesen, um es zu verstehen. Mich wrde es- !!!angesichts meiner Pause vom Studium!!!- nervs machen, wenn ich erst zwei Monate zuvor beginnen wrde.

Viele meiner Ex-Kommilitonen haben 6 Wochen vorher mit dem Pauken begonnen, und es hat bei Ihnen wunderbar zum soliden oder auch guten Bestehen gereicht. Also kann und wird auch dieser Weg fr viele der richtige sein.

Wenn ICH aber mit meiner "Vorklinik- Amnesie" so verfahren wrde, msste ich mich vermutlich einkasernieren, knnte nicht mehr zum Sport, msste Schlafen, Hobbies, Essen etc streichen, um dann noch mit dem Stoff durchzukommen :hmmm...: 

Da handhabe ich es lieber so wie jetzt. Derzeit mache ich noch den Samstag komplett und den Sonntag grtenteils (bis auf 2-3 Stunden) frei und gehe unter der Woche auch in aller Ruhe meinen Hobbies nach. 

Auerdem fahre ich im Juni auch noch fr 2 Wochen in den Urlaub. Der war lange ersehnt und geplant und musste somit in den Lehrplan eingebaut werden.

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an all die, die das Physikum schon hinter sich haben:

Gibt es in der schriftlichen Prfung Papier, auf dem man bei Bedarf zB. rechnen oder kleine Skizzen u.. anfertigen kann?

----------


## Trident

Du bekommst nur ein Aufgabenheft, wo normalerweise genug Platz neben den Aufgaben ist. Dort kann man rechnen, malen und skizzieren.  :Smilie:

----------


## Witiko

Zu der Frage ob die MediLearnSkripte fr die Physikumsvorbereitung ausreichen:

Ich hab mit einer Kommilitonin gesprochen, die im Herbst 2010 ihr Physikum mit "eins" bestanden hat und nach ihrer Vorbereitung gefragt. Sie sagte, dass sie es auch nicht glauben konnte, dass die Skripte ausreichen sollen und deswegen auch groe Lehrbcher zum Lernen herangezogen hat. Jetzt, wo das Physikum vorbei sei wsste sie aber, dass das Zeitverschwendung war noch einmal mit groen Lehrbchern zu lernen und die Spripte von MediLearn allein ausgereicht htten! "Nur MediLearn! Nur MediLearn!".

Ich glaube aber, das es bei ihr damit so gut geklappt hat heisst leider nicht, dass es jetzt auch bei allen anderen so klappen wird. Meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht sagen "Sie hat damit gelernt und eine "zwei" gemacht. Wenn ich also genauso vorgehe mache ich auch eine "zwei"!". 

Ich denke man muss so lernen, dass man sich danach relativ sicher im Stoff fhlt. Dann hat man richtig gelernt. Egal mit welchen Bchern das geschieht. Und kontrollieren ob alle Themenbereiche ausreichend abgedeckt wurden kann man dann durch Kreuzen am abend. So bekommt man seine regelmige Rckmeldung ob man auf dem richitgen Weg ist. 

Ich persnlich mache mir viele Gedanken ber die mndliche Prfung, da man vorher keine Absicherung hat ob man gut vorbereitet ist oder nicht! Unsere Prfer fragen gerne mal Kleinigkeiten und die Fragen entwickeln sich zufllig wrend der Prfung. Also eigentlich msste man dafr smtliche Wlzer in allen Fchern gelesen haben um darauf vorbereitet zu sein! Das bereitet mir einige Grbelfalten. 

Lg, 

Witiko

----------


## -Julchen-

@magnolia& runderling:
So wie magnolia denk ich auch, dass eben jeder nach seinem Leben nebenher lernen sollte, schlielich kann keiner ausschlielich Lernen! Da mir das Lernen fr die Integrierte reicht - mehr kann ich einfach nicht leisten- fange ich wohl oder berl erst spter an, naja halt im Juni. Vorher mach ich aber noch ne Woche Pause, weil ich, wie gesagt, sonst durchdreh und auch nebenher noch was von meinem Leben haben will  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trident

@Witiko

Da ich bereits zumindest die mndliche Prfung bestanden habe kann ich dir nur versichern, dass sie - meiner subjektiven Meinung nach - einfacher ist. Die Profs fragen erst mal BASICs. Wenn du die gut kannst hast du schon mal ne 3. Wenn du etwas mehr weit bestimmt ne 2...
Auch kannst du die Prfung teilweise in deine sicheren Themengebiete "lenken". Fr zu viele Details ist gar keine Zeit. Bei uns haben die meist dann schon abgewunken und zum anderen Thema bergegangen, da sie merken, dass du es kannst.
Gibt es bei euch keine Protokolle fr die Profs? Jetzt im Sommer kann es dir ja sogar passieren, dass du auch 4 Wochen Zeit zwischen schriftlicher und mndlicher Prfung hast. Purer Luxus....

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

@Trident

DANKE! fr die Auskunft :Grinnnss!: 

@Witiko

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Inzwischen denke ich, die pauschalen Aussagen: "Mit Medilearn- Skripten wird es was" oder aber "Die Hefte reichen nicht", kann man in die Tonne kloppen :Grinnnss!: 

Es bringt nix sich die Seiten im Eiltempo (oder gemchlich) durchzulesen, wenn man den Inhalt nicht auch wirklich vertieft, versteht, nachvollzieht. Und auch widerholt. Denn sonst kann man sowohl mit Lehrbchern als auch mit den Skripten auf die Nase fallen.

Darber hinaus zeigen einem die MC- Fragen schon sehr deutlich, an welcher Stelle man vielleicht zu schnell, zu flchtig gelesen hat, bzw. was man nun doch noch nicht sooooo gut drauf und sicher gelernt hat.

Diese Lcken habe ich mir notiert und dann an den Sonntagen nachgearbeitet, vertieft mittels eines Standard- Lehrbuches oder Physikumkompendiums :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Insgesamt muss ich sowieso feststellen, dass durch das "immer und immer wieder" Kommentare lesen (bis es einem wirklich sonst wo raushngt :kotzen:  ) sehr, sehr viel, immer mehr und mehr hngen bleibt. Manche Fakten habe ich inzwischen solide verankert- htte ich selber vor zwei Monaten noch nicht fr machbar und mglich gehalten!

Allerdings nervt mich das Lernen derzeit gewaltig. Jeden Tag stehe ich auf und denke: "Und wieder ein paar Stunden, in denen Du Dir dieses trockene Zeug reinballern musst". Manchmal gibt es ja Themen, die einem liegen und wo es reibungslos abluft, aber wenn man wei, dass da besonders sperriger Stoff auf einen wartet....na, da mchte man glatt weglaufen!

----------


## sebi86

Wo wir schon beim Thema medi-learn-Scripte sind...

Ist es eigentlich ratsam, sich die neueste dritte Auflage zu kaufen oder reichen die alten - also erste oder zweite - auch ?

In Psycho ist es klar...hier braucht man wegen der neuen AO in Psycho die neueste Auflage, aber wie sieht es mit den anderen Fchern aus ?

----------


## *Phoenix*

ich werd wohl auch jetzt im sommer mit dabei sein. ich hatte wie so viele auch schon ganz viele gute vorstze fr die semesterferien. mit der umsetzung hab ich vorgestern mal angefangen und jetzt schon keine lust mehr. die lernerei im ersten semester scheint verschenkt gewesen zu sein, ich wei nix mehr davon...
aber gut zu sehen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die jetzt schon nervs wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Huhu Phoenix,

ja, ich habe auch das Gefhl dass alles, was ich irgendwann mal sogar recht solide gelernt habe, total fr die Katz war. Ich kann mich zwar an grobe Zusammenhnge, aber nicht mehr an die wichtigen Feinheiten erinnern.

Und heute war es echt schockierend festzustellen, was von dem, was ich mir vor 2 Monaten reingepaukt habe, schon wiederversackt ist....

Also: WIEDERHOLEN! 

Eigentlich kein Problem, wenn man nicht lstigerweise noch so viel anderen Stoff htte.

Meine Angst vor dem Physikum wird immer grer!

----------


## lilapple

Ui, da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht rein und schon entsteht hier dieser essenzielle Thread ;) 
Ich bin auch mit dabei fr August.
Auch mir gehts so, dass ich nur bei dem Gedanken daran ein total mulmiges Gefhl habe, nicht zuletzt wegen diesem unglaublichen Verlust an Gelerntem.. Ist doch total irre, das man so schnell so vieles vergisst... Aber da finde ich es sehr beruhigend zu lesen, dass es anderen auch so geht  :Smilie:  
Also ich hab ebenfalls ein rieen Problem damit, abzuschtzen, wann ich am besten aktiv mit dem Lernen anfangen sollte.. Habe bis letzten Freitag mit Arbeiten verbracht und da nichts Uni-miges auf die Reihe gebracht, wollte ich aber auch gar nicht so recht. Zu diesem Thema liest man ja die unterschiedlichsten Ansichten, und leider hab ich meinen eigenen Weg da noch nicht so wirklich gefunden.. Eigentlich find ichs wichtig jetzt noch ein paar schne Tage zum Kraft tanken zu verbringen, allein schon, um nicht auf halber Strecke vorm Physikum schlapp zu machen.. Aber andererseits hab ich auch tierisch Angst, dass mir die Zeit dann nicht mehr reicht. 
Ich kann mir auch noch gar nicht vorstellen, wie das so funktionieren soll, unterm Semester 6 - 10 Stunden-Schichten zur Physikumsvorbereitung einzuschieben.. Schlielich stehen da ja auch noch Klausuren und Referate an, vor die es sich vorzubereiten gilt..

Genauso bin ich auch noch bissl ratlos, was die Lernmaterialien anbelangt, wobei ich da denke ML-Skripte + ergnzende KLB sind da schon ein vernnftiger Weg, ich denke nicht dass die fetten Schinken da so sinnvoll sind (also zumindest fr mich nicht).

Wo ich auch noch nicht sicher bin, und da wollte ich euch mal ganz gerne nach eurem Vorgehen fragen, ist die Sache mit Schwarzer Reihe, ja oder nein... Einige scheinen ja drauf zu schwren, andere haben nur mit der CD zum Kreuzen gearbeitet und hielten von den Bnden gar nichts.. Wie macht ihr das so? 
Ist ja auch verdammt teuer, die aktuelle Schwarze Reihe..
Und jetzt mal ne blde Frage zu den ganzen Mglichkeiten nur zur Sicherheit: Also die Schwarze Reihe ist einfach ne Sammlung der Examina-Fragen nach Fchern sortiert, auf der CD sind aber die Examina wie im Original, oder wie ist das? Und die Orangene Reihe enthlt dann das aktuelle Examen? Entschuldigt die evtl. doofen Fragen..

Arbeitet ihr alle mit dem von MediLearn vorgeschlagenen Lernplan? Oder macht ihr euer eigenes Ding? 

Schn, dass wir hier ne Mglichkeit haben uns etwas auszutauschen, das knnte in den heien Phasen durchaus etwas Kraft geben  :Smilie:  Auch wenn mich die schon jetzt vorhandene Eifrigkeit des Ein oder Anderen schon jetzt etwas nervs macht  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also ich dachte mir, ich mach mir nen eigenen Lernplan (das einzige, das ich vor dem Vierten noch frs Physikum tu) orientier mich aber n bissl an dem MediLearn Plan, damit ich auch kein Thema vergess! Ich hab mir die schwarze Reihe gebraucht gekauft und werd mit der und der Mediscript CD kreuzen, da wie du sagst, auf der CD das ganze Examen ist und nicht themenweise, was es meiner Meinung nach leichter macht, da man dasselbe Enzym etc. gerade erst vor zwei Fragen hatte! 
Wie lang geht denn bei dir das vierte Semester, lilapple?

----------


## Sahni

Ich werd mir vielleicht die schwarze reihe ausleihen. Habe damit schon fr eine Physio, Psycho und nun auch fr Anatomie gelernt. (einige klausuren sind ja zum Glck auf Schwarze Reihe Basis bei uns gestellt, ausnahme die Biochemiker, die sich selber ber 3000 Fragen ausdenken mussten....)

Ich denke aber mediscript ist eine sehr gute ergnzung. Da die Kommentare ganz gut sind und hier auch themenweise gekreuzt werden kann. Bei Mediscript kann man sich genau aussuchen, welche Kategorien man kreuzen kann und kann dies noch besser und schneller einteilen, als es in der schwarzen Reihe schon eingeteilt ist. Nachteil ist bei mediskript, dass man sie nur ein einziges mal installieren kann. Ich kann deshalb auch noch die Thieme CD empfehlen (und das im Medilearn forum  :Blush: ). Hier kann man 3-, 6- oder 12monatige Benutzung eines Onlineaccounts kaufen, was den Vorteil hat, dass man nicht gebunden an seinen Computer/Laptop kreuzen kann.

----------


## lilapple

> Wie lang geht denn bei dir das vierte Semester, lilapple?


Das Semester geht bei uns vom 02.05. - 31.07.

----------


## Elena1989

> Das Semester geht bei uns vom 02.05. - 31.07.


Habt ihr auch wirklich bis dahin? Bei uns ist die letzte Klausur glcklicherweise schon am 14.07. 31.07. fnde ich schon hart.

Ich habe die schwarze Reihe letztes Semester am Bcherflohmarkt gekauft (ist die Auflage bis Frhjahr 2009) und die Mediscript CD von 2007 dazu geschenkt bekommen. (damals gab's diesen Kopierschutz offenbar noch net, konnte die wunderbar installieren.)
Ich finde die Schwarze Reihe fr's Themenkreuzen eigentlich ganz gut, weil man ja schon Themenweise lernt und so berprfen kann, ob das Thema schon einigermaen passt. (mach das grad mit Physio, weil dieses ja angeblich die Klausur an IMPP - Fragen angelehnt wird).
Und die neuen Examina wollte ich dann komplett online kreuzen (aber erst im Juli). Es gibt noch so ne Seite vom Springer Verlag, auf der alle Examina von 2002 bis jetzt drauf sind und unsere Uni hat dafr eine Lizenz, so dass wir das kostenlos nutzen knnen.

Und ansonsten.. hab ja geplant, am 02.05., also nach dem Physiopraktikum, mit dem Lernen anzufangen, aber ich habe meine Zweifel, wie ich so nen straffen Lernplan durchziehen soll. Neben dem laufenden Semester.

Aber wir werden das schon irgendwie schaukeln!

----------


## paw42

ich bin auch dabei
ich habe mit Biochemie angefangen

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich hab jetzt mal noch ne ganz andre Frage, wusste nur nicht, wo ichs posten sollte :hmmm...:  Also wenn ich jetzt meine ganzen Bescheinigungen vom KPP und dem Erste-Hilfe-Kurs zusammen hab, wohin schick ich die dann?  Ich find auf dieser LPA Seite(BaW) nichts, auer der Adresse:
Landesprfungsamt Baden-Wrttemberg
fr Medizin und Pharmazie
Nordbahnhofstr. 135
70191 Stuttgart
oder:
Postfach 10 29 42
70025 Stuttgart
Nehm ich jetzt das Postfach oder die normale Adresse?
Und muss da noch irgendwie ein Schreiben rein oder ne Studienbescheinigung?

----------


## leofgyth77

oh ich wrde gar nix schicken!

also bei uns hat man das ganze zeug einfach zum persnlichen anmelden mitgenommen. da haben sies einmal angeschaut und dann hat mans wieder mitnehmen knnen.

wenn ihr was schicken msst (warum auch immer) dann schick nur kopien hin..nich das was verloren geht..den stress kann man sich ja sparen

----------


## lilapple

> Habt ihr auch wirklich bis dahin? Bei uns ist die letzte Klausur glcklicherweise schon am 14.07. 31.07. fnde ich schon hart.


Ehrlichgesagt wei ich das grad noch gar nicht genau, hoffe wirklich dass wir noch etwas Luft haben, zwischen den letzten Klausuren und den Mndlichen..

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Julchen 

Ich habs in den Semesterferien sicherheitshalber mal zum LPA geschickt und mir absegnen lassen - man kann ja nie wissen  :hmmm...: . 
Ich hab es an die Postfachadresse geschickt und zwar deshalb, weil die auch im Briefkopf im Dokument "Antrag auf Anrechnung von krankenpflegerischen Ttigkeiten auf den Krankenpflegedienst" steht. Das Dokument an sich ist wohl eher unntig, aber hier doch mal der Link dazu: 
http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/...krkpfl-anr.pdf

Mit beigefgt hab ich ne Immatrikulationsbescheinigung, ne Studienbescheinigung frs 4. Fachsemester (was eher unntig war  :Grinnnss!:  ), mein Abizeugnis (da in meinem Fall: KPP vor Studienbeginn) und natrlich die Bescheinigung frs KPP (EH luft bei mir bers Wahlfach, aber ich wei, dass ne andere aus meinem Semester das auch einfach nur dazugelegt hat). Ach so, hatte dann noch n Blatt hinzugefgt, wo ich aufgelistet hab, was ich mitgeschicht habe. 
Ich hab alles nur beglaubigt hingeschickt. Leo hat es ja schon angedeutet: nicht, dass was verschwindet und hinterher das Gerenne gro ist.

----------


## -Julchen-

Super, Danke!! :Grinnnss!:  Aber muss ich das schon da hinschicken oder kann ich mir das auch sparen? Mach ich das nur, um sicherzugehen?

----------


## Cuba_libre

*gggg* das wei ich leider nicht so wirklich.
Ich habs auf Nummer sicher und auf "Empfehlung" einiger hhersemestriger Mannheimer Studis gemacht.

----------


## runderling

Ich habe es auch so gemacht - beglaubigte Kopien geschickt - weil ich "auf Nummer sicher " gehen wollte, nicht dass es noch kurz vor dem Physikum Diskussionen ber irgendwelche Anerkennungen oder Formalia gibt. War prima, habe gleich alles gestempelt und mit Anschreiben der Anerkennung zurckbekommen und das hat mich einfach sehr beruhigt.  :Grinnnss!: 
 Ntig ist es aber mit Sicherheit nicht, reicht bestimmt auch zusammen mit der Anmeldung frs Physikum.

----------


## leofgyth77

also, ich habs mir damals auch abnicken lassen, dass alles ok ist. aber ich bin da persnlich hingelatscht..ging auch recht schnell.

ich hatte eben auch angst, dass sie dann pltzlich sagen: "nee, kpp in der psychiatrie nehmen wir nich" oder sowas.

----------


## lilapple

Hmm oh man bin immer noch am berlegen, ob ich mir die Schwarze Reihe einfach mal sicherheitshalber zulegen sollte... Die aktuellste Fassung scheint ja die vom Frhjahr 2009 zu sein, kann das sein? 
Werd mir jetzt auch die Mediscript CD holen, zumindest mal die letzte, die man gebraucht noch verwenden kann.. wenn ich mir jetzt die neue hol (35 Euro sind ja auch ein Preis) und die luft dann nur auf einem Rechner, ist das ja auch doof... Bin nmlich noch nicht sicher, ob ich in der heien Phase vermehrt zuhaue am Desktop oder in der Bib mit dem Netbook lerne.. Man wenn nicht alles so teuer wre, da gilts echt abzuwgen. 
Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit solchen Physikums-Sammel-Kurzbchern, sowas wie Physikum Exakt oder so?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit solchen Physikums-Sammel-Kurzbchern, sowas wie Physikum Exakt oder so?



Bei der Frage schlie ich mich gleich mal an.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## leofgyth77

also bei uns haben einige mit prfungswissen physikum gelernt (ampelmnnchen buch). ich hatte mir physikum exakt zugelegt und bin damit berhaupt gar nicht klargekommen. aber das ist wohl geschmackssache.
ich hab jetz dann vor mit dem ampelmnnchen buch in kombi mit skripten und lehrbchern zu lernen. dann so ca 6 wochen vorm physikum dann die medilearn skripte nochmal durchmachen...also..so sieht jetz mal der grobe plab aus  :hmmm...:

----------


## tiw28

Tipp:
lernt nicht mit 100 verschiedenen Bchern!!
Sucht euch zu anfang eins raus und lernt die ganze zeit damit. Man kann sich schon die "wenigen" Inhalte der gesamten MediLearn Reihe nicht alle merken! Am meisten habt ihr davon wenn ihr sowohl fr die einzelnen Semesterveranstaltungen als auch spter frs Physikum mit dem gleichen Material arbeitet!!

Tsch
 :Kaffee:

----------


## lindali

bin wohl auch dabei...;)
Hatte zwar fr die ferien groe lernplne, aber freizeit genieen war auch schn ;)

Frs Lernen wrde ich so ein Kompendium nicht nehmen, da die meist noch fachlich fehlerhaft sind und viele Querverweise haben, da ja so viele wie mgliche Fcher verknpft werden sollen. 
Ich finde es da besser fr jedes fach das buch zu nehmen, dass man eh hatte- man kennt das buch und kann sich so schon ans vertiefen machen (auch wenn es sehr nahe liegt zu sagen.."pff kenn ich schon, les ich nich"  :Grinnnss!:  ). Dann eben so Medi Learn Skripte oder andere Zusammenfassungen zum Wiederholen.

so, ich geh jetzt mal raus in die sonne und nehm mir ein Alibi Biochemiebuch mit  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Phoenix*

das problem mit den bcher qult mich auch... ich hab fr die bisherigen klausuren immer mit ausfhrlichen lehrbchern gelernt, aber die krieg ich vor dem physikum wohl kaum durch. die mediskripte hab ich auch, aber nur damit zu lernen kommt mir so wenig vor...irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich reicht. aber ich will mir auch jetzt nicht fr jedes fach noch ein kurzlehrbuch kaufen. erstens bin ich dann arm und zweitens kann ich nicht aus zu vielen bchern parallel lernen.

----------


## Znder

Die Skripte reichen dicke. Hab noch mit der ersten Auflage gelernt, die ja fast ein drittel dnner war als die jetzigen. Ich kann nur zu den Skripten raten, ich wrde auf keinen Fall die schwartige Semesterliteratur empfehlen.

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Ich habe ja jetzt seit einigen Wochen mit den Skripten gearbeitet (hatte auch sehr groe Zweifel, ob die wirklich ausreichen wrden) und muss sagen, dass ich die Hefte gar nicht mehr so knapp finde. Es sind immer noch gengend Seiten, die man erstmal lesen, wiederholen, verstehen und solide beherrschen muss. Ob sie reichen oder nicht, kann man ja relativ schnell feststellen, wenn man mal ein Fach komplett durchgezogen und dann zeitversetzt gekreuzt hat. Ich habe das jetzt in Physio und Bio hinter mich gebracht (Psych/Soz wird heute beendet) und habe letzlich FR MICH und MEINE Kenntnisse gar nicht mal mehr so schlecht (Durchschnitt lag in Physio bei 75% und in Bio bei 82%) gekreuzt. Und ich bin echt nicht die "Allesblickerin" und tue mich eher schwer, da ich seit zwei Jahren aus dem Stoff komplett raus war. Natrlich gibt es Lcken, und was mir zu kurz behandelt erscheint, lese ich im Ampelmnnchen- Buch oder in einem ausfhrlicheren Lehrbuch nach. Nicht zu vernachlssigen und in meinen Augen super wichtig sind die Kommentare! Die lese ich SEHR ausfhrlich, denn darber hat sich bei mir schon so manches Fragezeichen erledigt, und es bleibt durch die permanente Wiederholung echt eine Menge mehr hngen!

Also ich versuche es jetzt erst mal "nur" mit den Skripten. Mich mit umfangreicheren Werken zu beschftigen wre in meinem Fall vllig illusorisch. Das kann ich immer noch machen, wenn ich durchrasseln sollte....

Aber: Immer positiv denken :Top:

----------


## saipro

> das problem mit den bcher qult mich auch... ich hab fr die bisherigen klausuren immer mit ausfhrlichen lehrbchern gelernt, aber die krieg ich vor dem physikum wohl kaum durch. die mediskripte hab ich auch, aber nur damit zu lernen kommt mir so wenig vor...irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich reicht. aber ich will mir auch jetzt nicht fr jedes fach noch ein kurzlehrbuch kaufen. erstens bin ich dann arm und zweitens kann ich nicht aus zu vielen bchern parallel lernen.


Ich habe mit den dicken Semesterschinken gelernt mit Ausnahme von Physik, Chemie und Biologie und hab es nicht bereut. Es hat direkt wieder "klick" gemacht weil ich das Ganze ja schon mal genau in dieser Form gelernt hatte und so war ich schnell aufm neusten Stand. Allerdings hab ich auch viel Zeit gehabt, da ich das komplette 4. Semester parallel gelernt habe.

----------


## Trident

Hey Leute!

Viel Erfolg im August.  :Smilie: 
Ich hab unverhofft nun doch mit wenigen Punkten drber bestanden!
Erwarte euch dann im Herbst in der Klinik!!!

Beste Gre!

----------


## leofgyth77

saucool, trident! freut mich sehr fr dich! jetz rock die klinik ((:

----------


## Trident

> saucool, trident! freut mich sehr fr dich! jetz rock die klinik ((:


Thx!!! ;))

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Intensivkurs Bchern (Anatomie, Biochemie, Physiologie)
Ich muss den schriftlichen Teil des Physikums leider noch mal wiederholen  :grrrr....: 
und berleg grad womit ich lernen soll!
und in die engere auswahl kommen eben diese Intensivkurs Bcher!
Oder das Prfungswissen Physikum ( das soll ja eine Zusammenfassung der KLBs sein, oder?)
naja ich schwanke noch....

macht eigentlich jemand non euch den Medilearn-kurs?

Viele Gre

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Hey Trident, wie cool ist das denn? Na, da war die Freude doch bestimmt mega gro! Meinen aufrichtigen Glckwunsch und ganz viel Spa und Erfolg in der Klinik!

Womit hast Du gelernt? Skripte? Bcher? Wie hast Du in der Vorbereitungszeit gekreuzt (im Schnitt)? Wo denkst Du, httest Du mehr tun mssen, woran hat es gelegen, dass es bei Dir knapp geworden ist? Und noch eine Frage zu Psych/Soz: Konnte man im Physikum mit den Skripten nichts anfangen, um die Fragen zu kreuzen?

Ich freue mich mit Dir!

----------


## Sahni

@Trident: Glckwunsch!  :Big Grin: 

@MagnoliaBlossom Hab das grne Intensivkursbuch von Biochemie. Hatte es im 2. Semester verwendet. Bevorzuge jetzt aber die Duale Reihe, da die Bcher sich meiner Meinung nach wenig neben von der Menge.
Sonst gefallen mir persnlich die Thiemekurslehrbcher. (Physiologie zB wurde uns sehr der Huppelsberg in Kombination mit der Schwarzen Reihe ans Herz geleg) Die Informationen stammen von Tutoren, die damit wohl ein sehr gut im Physikum erzielt haben.


Nun hab ich auch eine kleine Frage:
Kann mir einer sagen, wo man gefundene Fehler der Medilearn hefte hinpostet?
Meiner Meinung nach widerspricht sich ein Absatz in dem Physiologie 5 (3. Auflage) Teil. 

Dort steht: "Folglich registriert es (Vater-Pacini-Krper) also nicht, die Geschwindigkeit, mit der ein Reiz zunimmt, sondern nur die nderung der Geschwindigkeit. ..... Es gengt, wenn man wei, dass Pacini-Krperchen die Geschwindigkeit der Reiznderung messen, Vibrationsrezeptoren sind und...."  (S.63 oben links)
Der letzte Satz msste doch heien: ....,dass Pacini-Krperchen die nderung der Geschwindigkeit der Reiznderung messen,...

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Huhu Sahni,

ich hatte die Frage nicht gestellt, sondern Morgentautrpfchen;o) Aber Tips nehme ich auch immer gerne an!

@Morgentautrpfchen

Ich habe unterm Semester mit dem Intensivkurs "Physio" gelernt und bin sehr solide durch alle Testate gekommen (und das bei zwei strengen Prfern). Fand das Buch didaktisch auch super, konnte damit sehr gut lernen und schaue derzeit bei Unklarheiten ebenso rein.

----------


## lilapple

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch an dich, Trident!
Muss ein geiles Gefhl sein  :Smilie:  Ich hoffe so dass ich auch in diesen Genuss kommen werde, in absehbarer Zeit ;)

----------


## Trident

> Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch an dich, Trident!
> Muss ein geiles Gefhl sein  Ich hoffe so dass ich auch in diesen Genuss kommen werde, in absehbarer Zeit ;)


Klar! Das packste schon.  :Smilie: 
Ich war ja schon wieder seit 2 Wochen am lernen, als ich es gestern erfahren habe und nun doch noch 5 lernfreie Tage habe. Sptestens im Sommer htte es dann zum Zweitversuch geklappt. Nie aufgeben + auch manchmal Glck dabei!

Also an alle, die es jetzt nicht geschafft haben: Kenne auch ein paar die es erst zum 2. oder sogar 3. Versuch bestanden haben. Immer weiter und weiter! Die Mhe wird sich schon noch auszahlen.....




> Hey Trident, wie cool ist das denn? Na, da war die Freude doch bestimmt mega gro! Meinen aufrichtigen Glckwunsch und ganz viel Spa und Erfolg in der Klinik!
> 
> Womit hast Du gelernt? Skripte? Bcher? Wie hast Du in der Vorbereitungszeit gekreuzt (im Schnitt)? Wo denkst Du, httest Du mehr tun mssen, woran hat es gelegen, dass es bei Dir knapp geworden ist? Und noch eine Frage zu Psych/Soz: Konnte man im Physikum mit den Skripten nichts anfangen, um die Fragen zu kreuzen?
> 
> Ich freue mich mit Dir!


Danke! Ja, die Alptrume sind diese Nacht das erste mal gewichen. ;)
Aber es wird wohl noch paar Tage dauern, um es wirklich zu begreifen...

Ana: Medi Learn primr + Welsch Repetitorium Histo + Prometheus berflogen (z.B. steht dort auch das mit dem Uterus und Bauchnabel drin)... Kam so auf 70%, was mir wohl den A... gerettet hat. Z.B. hab ich bei den Muskeln auch immer parallel sie mir auf den Bildern angeschaut.

Biochemie: Medi Learn primr + Stoffwechselposter + Uni Scripte

Physio: Medi Learn primr + etwas Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme (hatte 65%)

Nebenfcher: Hier hatte ich leider nicht wirklich Zeit fr, da ich erst ab Mitte Dezember wirklich lernen konnte und den halben Februar fr meine mndliche Prfung lernen musste (Prfer Protokolle)! Lediglich hat mir die Histo etwas in Bio geholfen. Physik hab ich paar Kapitel im Medi Learn gelesen u.a. ber Strahlung. Chemie komplett geraten und in Psycho hatte ich auch nur Zeit, um die Hefte 1x zu lesen.

Hab im Schnitt leider immer nur knapp ber 60% gekreuzt. Manchmal 67% oder auch nur 53% im 1.Teil... Kann nur von mir sprechen aber hab am Ende tglich ein Examen gekreuzt und fand es bringt wirklich was, um noch seine Schwachstellen zu finden.

Htte mehr Zeit gebraucht und besser Chemie + Bio + Psycho (Zwar Kleinvieh aber Punkte sind Punkte!). Bin leider nicht so ein speed Lerner...
Meine persnliche Meinung ist, wenn du die Medi Learn Hefte auswendig kannst und auch verstanden hast besteht man auf alle Flle. Nur alleine Biochemie ist schon sehr umfangreich, um es auch "perfekt auswendig" zu knnen.

In Psych Soz hatte ich nur 50%, fand sie auch schwerer. Vorher beim kreuzen immer so 65%, was auch nicht besonders toll ist. Denke, da kann man auch mit den Scripten + kreuzen auf 70-80% kommen (mit mehr Zeit). Htte aber zum 2.Versuch meine Semesterunterlagen parallel noch dazu durchgeblttert.

ABER jeder ist eben individuell.... Und das sind nur meine Methoden...
Wnsch dir viel Erfolg! Ihr packt das....

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Hey Trident,

Deine Physikums- Wackel- Partie klingt wie ein Hollywood-Mrchen...von "geknickt" bis "himmelhochjauchzend"! Einfach schn, wenn es noch solch positive berraschungen gibt. In dem Sinne: Hoch die Tassen und auf Dein Wohl :Party: 

Hm, da hast Du mich jetzt schon ein bisserl beruhigt. Danke fr Deine ausfhrlichen Informationen. Hilft mir ein bisserl weiter. Ich werde morgen nmlich mit Chemie beginnen, Bio habe ich schon (neben Physio und Psych Soz). Die kleinen Fcher wollte ich nicht vernachlssigen, wobei ich bei Physik sicher passen muss. Liegt mir einfach nicht! Das schaue ich mir an, wenn ich mit allem durch bin. 

Vor Biochemie graut es mir! Das konnte ich whrend der VK schon nicht sonderlich gut, und frage mich nun, wie ich jedes Pillepalle- Enzym und jeden Stoffwechselschritt drauf haben soll.

Wenn es doch nur schon vorbei wre....

----------


## lilapple

Was Biochemie anbelangt: dito  :grrrr....:  
Ich hatte schon bei der Klausur kP wie ich das geschafft hab und wenn ich ans Physikum denke, Auweia... 
Zumal es da mit der Motivation wahrsch. mal wieder am hrtesten wird, zusammen mit Chemie..  :Frown:  ich bin einfach nicht so der Chemie-Typ...
Ja meint ihr dann, dass mal mit dem reinen Lernen der ML Skripte im Biochemie, vorausgesetzt man beherrscht diese auch, viele Punkte lassen muss? Hab nmlich noch keinerlei Examina angeschaut..

----------


## leofgyth77

meine freunde haben eigentlich alle mit ml gelernt und sind auch in biochemie gut gefahren! und die sind auch nich so die chemie-biochemie leuchten ((:

----------


## OliK87

In Biochemie kann ich auch das Kurzlehrbuch sehr empfehlen, allerdings gibts zumindest in der ersten Auflage noch einige Fehler, manche ziemlich offensichtlich, andere fallen nicht gleich auf, aber auf jeden Fall ne gute Vorbereitung aufs Schriftliche  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Ich hatte die zweite Auflage  und bin sehr gut damit gefahren! Meine Combi:

Biochemie: Thieme Kurzlehrbuch
Physio: Thieme Kurzlehrbuch
Anatomie: Duale Reihe (halt meist den Rand)
Psych/Soz: ML-Skript
Bio: ML-Skript
Chemie: ML-Skript
Physik: ML-Skript

Brachte immerhin solide 229 Punkte mit 5 Wochen lernen (halt Semesterende bis schriftliches Examen). Hab im Semester Biochemie + Psych-Soz einmal durchgearbeitet. Hatte die KLB auch als Semesterliteratur und mute sie mir nicht extra kaufen.

Wrde jedoch das nchste Mal aufs jobben im Juli/August verzichten. Das hat mich sicher eine Note gekostet.

----------


## Lizard

:Grinnnss!: Hab fast die gleich Kombi benutzt. Anstatt der DR Anatomie hatte ich die Prometheus-Atlanten benutzt.

----------


## Trident

Die Thieme Kurzlehrbcher sind auch super!

Glaube ne gute Idee ist, dass man mit den Sachen lernt die einem auch schon zur Klausurvorbereitung geholfen haben. Da sollte vieles wieder schneller rein gehen.  :Smilie: 

Bei uns haben viele entweder Thieme KLB "ODER" Medi Learn genommen als BASIS und dann mit zustzlichen Sachen ergnzt.
Duale Reihe auch gut, wenn man die Zeit dafr hat oder schon immer nur damit gelernt hat! Die Rnder sind ja quasi, wie ein Kurzlehrbuch.


@MagnoliaBlossom

Physik hab ich auch vieles geraten. Sind im Sommer doch auch etwas weniger Fragen, als im Frhjahr, wenn ich mich nicht irre... 15?!
In Biochemie musst du ja auch nicht JEDEN Namen kennen. Schlsselenzyme sind wichtig und wo was besonderes passiert... Aber das Gefhl bekommst du beim kreuzen..

Drck dir die Daumen und durchhalten!

----------


## lilapple

Ahh *Panik* habe eben erfahren, dass die Anmeldung frs Physikum schon jetzt mglich ist (frag mich wie lange schon)! Wenn ich nicht paar liebe Kommilitonen htte, die mich ab u an aufm Laufenden halten, wrde ich echt gar nichts mehr mitbekommen... 
Aber das krasse ist, anscheinend bestimmt der Anmeldezeitraum darber, ob wir mndliche Prfungen schon Anfang August, oder erst Anfang September, also nach den schriftlichen haben.. Ahhh wasn das frn Schei, bin die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass wir definitiv alle mndlich vor schriftlich haben.... Shiaaat ey. Jetzt heits morgen dahin rasen, und hoffentlich alles abgesegnet bekommen... Hab iwie die ganze Zeit in der Annahme gelebt, die Anmeldung wrde erst erfolgen wenn alle Nachweise zu erbringen sind, aber mir fehlen ja jetzt noch die Scheine vom vierten.. Oh man.. 
Haltet ihr es fr sinnvoller/besser/angenehmer die mndlichen vor oder nach den schriftlichen Prfungen zu haben?

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

> Haltet ihr es fr sinnvoller/besser/angenehmer die mndlichen vor oder nach den schriftlichen Prfungen zu haben?


hm....ich denke das hngt ganz vom lerntyp an (schau mal hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=63106)
da haben sich schon ein paar zu dem thema geuert!

ich hatte meine mndliche nach der schriftlichen......allerdings hatten wir keine wahl! fands jetzt nicht dramatisch schlimm, aber wie in dem oben verlinkten beitrag muss ich meinen vorrednern zustimmen, nach der schriftlichen ist man schon sehr sehr mde......
und nicht umbedingt hoch motiviert (wie in meinen fall, da die schriftliche ziemlich schlecht leif  :grrrr....:   )

----------


## lilapple

Vielen Dank fr den Link!  :Grinnnss!:  
Dann gilt es wirklich, sich zu beeilen. 
Andererseits ist dann halt auch die Zeit zum Lernen deutlich knapper..

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Wie? Was jetzt? Liegen die Anmeldeformulare schon bei den LPmtern aus? Wei jemand, ob das in Dsseldorf schon der Fall ist? Hm, da muss ich die Tage mal vorbeischauen....

Aaaaaaah, auerdem bekomm ich gerade die Krise: Kreuze gerade Psych/Soz. Hat das eigentlich bei irgendjemandem von Euch auch (schon) Aggressionen geweckt? 

Ich HASSE dieses Geschwafel, diese zig seltsamen Termini, diese Fragen, deren Stze bandwurmartig lang sind...und zur Krnung dann noch die Kommentare, die einen vom Umfang an einen Roman erinnern.

Wenn man die Skripte und Bcher liest, denkt man: "Ach easy, kann ich so runter lesen", aber wehe man kreuzt dann den Mist :kotzen: 

Und zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass die Psych/Soz Veranstaltungen, die ich in der Uni hatte, frs Physikum nicht sonderlich helfen. Irgendwie gingen die inhaltlich an dem Examensstoff doch grtenteils vorbei :Nixweiss: 

Ja, ich bin gerade hochmotiviert....sieht man ja.... :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

In Berlin hat mich das LPA gebeten, mich erst im Mai anzumelden. Die haben ja auch genug stress mit den jetzigen Physikum.
Werd mir da noch Zeit lassen. brigens haben wir hier in Berlin auch die Wahl zwischen mndlichen vorher oder nachher.
Jedoch ists egal, wann man sich anmeldet. Im Endeffekt soll wohl gelost werden, wenns nicht aufgeht. Der, der zuerst kommt malt zuerst gibts hier nicht.

@MagnoliaBlossom: Hab psycho/soz geliebt. Hatten ne gesamtklausur auf Basis der Schwarzen Reihe in der dritten und wrde mir allzugern nen Mndliches Wnschen. Die schwarze Reihe ist da einfach super geschrieben und das kreuzen nervt zwar, aber wenn mans lang genug macht, wei man, worauf die eigentlich hinaus wollen.
Wegen Anmelden wrd ich mir da kein Stress machen. Zeit hat man allemal genug.

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

@Sahni

Beneidenswert Dein Enthusiasmus fr Psych/Soz :Top:  Aber der Tip mit der Schwarzen Reihe ist super. Habe die im Regal stehen und werde da auch nochmals ergnzend zu den ML Skripten lesen.

Ich habe an meiner Uni noch nie gehrt, dass die mndliche Prfung vor dem schriftlichen Physikum liegt. Hm, ich wei auch nicht, ob ich mir das jetzt wnschen soll...... :Oh nee...:

----------


## mpt49

hallo 
ich schreibe auch das physikum mit aber mchte wissen wann ich mit psychio anfangen soll?jetzt oder spter?....bin schon mit biologie fertig und hab ich angst, dass ich dann alles wieder vergesse.Anatomie ,Physio und biochemie mache ich au jeden fall erst ab anfang May.danke :was ist das...?:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Huhu MPT,

ich habe Psych/Soz jetzt hinter mir. Ich finde, es spricht nix dagegen, es jetzt schon zu lernen/lesen. 

Und zu dem Vergessen bis zum Prfungstag: War ja auch meine gre Sorge, aber ich versuche alles immer und immer wieder irgendwie zu Wiederholen. Z.B. mal Karteikarten zu Physio lesen, dann wieder zu Bio, dann in Psych/Soz kreuzen, dann nochmals einzelne Passagen in den Skripten nachzulesen usw.

Wenn man alles nur ein Mal liest, wird sicher auch nicht allzu viel hngenbleiben.

Wie sagte ein Prof bei uns mal so schn: "Wiederholen ist die Mutter allen Lernens" :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sahni

MagnoliaBlossom: Karteikarten in Physio? Selbst geschrieben oder gekauft? Hatte auch mal die berlegung, da ich Physiologie nur auf verstehen lese und mir eigentlich kaum Formeln und Begriffe merke.

Klingt aber ziemlich effizient, wie du vorgehst. Hoffe ich kann mich dazu bald auch motivieren. Die nchsten zwei Monate gibts ja auch noch viel an der Uni zu erledigen.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

@Sahni

Es sind die Physio Lernkarten von Elsevier, passend zu dem Intensivkurs. Bin damit schon unterm Semester fr die Testate gut gefahren. Hab die noch selber ein bichen vollgekritzelt und so fr mich optimiert.

Selbstkreierte Karteikarten habe ich aber auch, weil ich mir manche Sachen rausschreiben muss, um sie mir besser einprgen zu knnen.

Und Psych/Soz arbeite ich manchmal mit den Thieme-Karten. Das sind aber nur die MC-Fragen und auf der Rckseite dann halt die Kommentare. Also quasi die Schwarze Reihe in Kartenform. 

Keine Ahnung, ob ich effizient lerne. Ich versuche nur irgendwie alles, um mglichst oft zu wiederholen. Bin ja nicht so das Superbrain...einmal Lesen, alles Verstehen, alles Behalten :Blush:

----------


## dos

also ich hab mir jetzt mal das KLB biochemie von thieme angeschaut.... das ist ja schon sehr ausfrhlich teilweise. eigentlich mag ich den horn total gerne, aber der is so langatmig, da muss man fr zwei facts schonmal drei seiten lesen... :grrrr....: 

edit: ok. also aussage relativiert: ausfrhlichkeit vom KLB geht eigentlich. die ml-skripte sind trotzdem super  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## OliK87

> edit: ok. also aussage relativiert: ausfrhlichkeit vom KLB geht eigentlich. die ml-skripte sind trotzdem super


kommt halt immer drauf an, wo man hin will... ein gewisser BC-Prof in einer gewissen Universittsstadt T, der ein gewisses KLB lektoriert hat, hat angeblich auch schon Leute durchs Mndliche fallen lassen, weil sie zur Apoptose nicht mehr wussten, als in selbigem KLB stand...

----------


## Lizard

ber diesen gewissen BC Prof aus T ranken sich viele Mythen ;)
Ich hatte bei ihm mndliches Physikum.Er war super nett und hat sogar meinen Mitprfling bestehen lassen, der so gut wie nichts auf die Kette bekommen hat.

Ich habe in BC hauptschlich mit ML Skripten und Lffler gelernt.Das KLB reicht fr gewisse Dinge (zumindest im Mndlichen) nicht aus.

----------


## Tanita

> ber diesen gewissen BC Prof aus T ranken sich viele Mythen ;)
> Ich hatte bei ihm mndliches Physikum.Er war super nett und hat sogar meinen Mitprfling bestehen lassen, der so gut wie nichts auf die Kette bekommen hat.


Ich hab zwar keine Physikumserfahrung bei besagtem Prof. Aber mein Eindruck ist eigentlich auch, dass er mehr im Vorfeld bellt als er tatschlich beit  :hmmm...:

----------


## PeggyM

Ich werde dabei sein und habe jetzt mit Physiologie angefangen.

----------


## dos

fangt ihr jetzt schon an zu lernen? ich dachte mir, dass es klger wre, erstmal die prfungen im 4. semester abzuschlieen. das ist dann ja mitte des vierten, danach dann frs physikum....

----------


## Elena1989

> fangt ihr jetzt schon an zu lernen? ich dachte mir, dass es klger wre, erstmal die prfungen im 4. semester abzuschlieen. das ist dann ja mitte des vierten, danach dann frs physikum....


Ich fange auch noch nicht an. Hab aktuell noch Physiologiepraktikum, das wollte ich erstmal hinter mich bringen.
Werde dann aber schon etwas parallel zum Semester lernen, nach den Semesterprfungen ( Mitte Juli) ist mir dann doch zu spt ^^
Aberr jetzt tu ich's auch noch nicht, krieg immer ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich hier reinschaue!  :hmmm...:

----------


## mpt49

einigen von uns sind schon schein frei deshalb haben wir schon angefangen  zu lernen ...denk ich  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Sahni

Ab Montag beginnt bei uns auch das vierte, noch 2 Monate andauernde Semester. Aber da lernt man ja auch stoff, der physikumsrelevant ist.
Und ab Juli fang ich dann auch mit dem ganzen Zeug an.  :Smilie:

----------


## OliK87

> ber diesen gewissen BC Prof aus T ranken sich viele Mythen ;)
> Ich hatte bei ihm mndliches Physikum.Er war super nett und hat sogar meinen Mitprfling bestehen lassen, der so gut wie nichts auf die Kette bekommen hat.
> 
> Ich habe in BC hauptschlich mit ML Skripten und Lffler gelernt.Das KLB reicht fr gewisse Dinge (zumindest im Mndlichen) nicht aus.





> Ich hab zwar keine Physikumserfahrung bei besagtem Prof. Aber mein Eindruck ist eigentlich auch, dass er mehr im Vorfeld bellt als er tatschlich beit


Solang man ihm nicht widerspricht ist er ganz umgnglich, ja  :Big Grin:  aber wie er in der Prfung ist, wei ich jetzt nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, durfte bei jemand anderem ran ;)

Lffler hab ich mir nicht angetan, aber dafr das ganze Molekularbio-Zeug nochmal in der Dualen Reihe nachgelesen... hat mir mit Sicherheit auch nochmal den einen oder anderen Pluspunkt (schriftlich wie mndlich) gebracht...

----------


## leofgyth77

yep, stimmt genau. einige von uns hier drinnen sind schon scheinfrei und deswegen haben manche schon angefangen. ich fang hchstwahrscheinlich heute an *gg*
aber ich will halt das zeug bis so 6 wochen vorm schriftlichen einfach nochmal gechillt und genau durchmachen...man braucht das sicherlich nich (alle meine freunde haben ja auch ohne bestanden), aber ich hatte ja damals so das gefhl, dass mir die zeit nicht reicht und deswegen mach ichs jetz so (:

----------


## lilapple

Ohje, beim Blick in diesen Thread bekommen ja echt zwangslufig immer ein schlechtes Gewissen  :hmmm...:  Dabei hab ich mir echt noch vorgenommen, die Tage bis zum Semesterbeginn zu genieen

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Mal eine Frage an alle, die schon mitten im Lernen stecken oder das Physikum bestanden haben:

Wie habt Ihr regelmig den Stoff am effektivsten wiederholt?

ber das Lesen der Kommentare? ber erneutes Lesen der Primrliteratur (also das Buch, Skript etc. mit dem ihr hauptschlich gearbeitet habt) oder unter Hinzuziehen eines ausfhrlicheren Werkes (ergnzend quasi). Karteikarten?

----------


## Velvet75

Hallo zusammen! Bin aus Kln und auch im Sommer leider wieder dabei...und auch mich wrde interessieren wie Ihr das so macht mit dem wiederholen und wer von Euch nutzt auch die schwarze Reihe online zustzlich zur Mediscript CD bzw. was findet Ihr besser?

----------


## dos

examen online ist natrlich am besten :P

kann man nmlich auch mal an nem bibliotheksrechner nutzen und muss nicht stndig den laptop rumschleppen bzw. zuhause rumgammeln!

----------


## leofgyth77

so. ich melde mich auch mal wieder....da meine mama, alle termine, die sie so mit mir machen wollte, nach dem 15. april gelegt hat (hab ja nicht oft genug erwhnt, dass ich da eigentlich anfangen wollte) hab ich jetz bisserl frher begonnen und werd heut mit physik fertig. morgen und bermorgen wird das dann wiederholt, aber ich hab fr mich schon beschlossen, dass ich das ganz bestimmt nicht gscheid frs physikum lern. das sind ja hunderte von formeln..vielleicht schau ich mir an, was welche einheit haben sollte....najaaa...auf jeden fall ein gute einstieg, um nach 3 monaten totale lernpause wieder etwas reinzukommen ((:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

@Velvet

Willkommen Klner;o))

Und mein aufrichtiges Mitgefhl, dass Du Dir den Mist nochmals antun musst. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass mir das Schicksal erspart bleibt....aber frchte doch das Schlimmste! Woran hat es bei Dir gehapert? Zu spt mit dem Lernen begonnen? Examen zu kompliziert? Formtief? "Falsch" vorbereitet? Wie lief das Kreuzen im Vorfeld?

@DOS, den Anti- Hysteriker

Ich schwre auch auf "Examen online" :hmmm...: 

@Leo

Jaaaa....diese Formeln, Zahlen, Fakten sind sooooooo nervig und fr mein Hirn glitschig wie ein Fisch...sie entwischen mir immer wieder :Blush:  

Gestern Abend hatte ich meinen absoluten Tiefpunkt erreicht: In Physio habe ich das Thema Herz wiederholt. Wollte mich mal nur darauf fokussieren. Tja, was soll ich sagen? All der Kleinkram, wo es wirklich auf stupides Auswendiglernen ankam (ml, Drcke, Prozentwerte, Zeiteinheiten etc) waren grtenteils FUTSCH! In ein paar Examina hat es immer noch fr 70% gereicht, aber ich habe zwei echt unterirdisch gekreuzt: Einmal waren es 59%, ein anderes mal 47%. Da war ich echt so was von gefrustet, zumal ich diese beiden Bnde Wochen zuvor solide gekreuzt hatte. Also: Wiederholen, Wiederholen, Wiederholen. Keine Ahnung, wie das auf Dauer mit zunehmendem Stoff funktionieren soll :Nixweiss:  Es wird immer mehr und mehr, die Zeit aber leider immer knapper.

@all

Geht es hier anderen hnlich? Vergesst Ihr auch nach ein paar Wochen wieder alles, was Ihr mal gespeichert geglaubt hattet?

----------


## leofgyth77

aber wenn du schon auf ber 70% kreuzt, ist es doch eh wunderbar! ich werds so machen, dass ich das ganze zeug jetz mal gechillt durchgeh und dann am schluss eben nochmal wiederhole. und dann so ca 6 wochen vorm schriftlichen (bei uns ist mndliches erst danach) werd ich nochmal alles wiederholen, damits einigermaen frisch im hirn ist. ich will keine eins, ich will nur bestehen. nicht, dass das wieder so im stress ausartet bei mir. da muss ich bissl vorsichtig sein.

----------


## Sahni

Wieviel Zeit plant ihr so fr das tagtgliche lernen ein? Und was ist berhaupt realistisch, dass man auch effizient ist?

----------


## leofgyth77

also, fr physik hab ich jetz immer so um die 3 stunden tglich gemacht, aber ich will halt auch erstmal langsam wieder reinkommen. whrend des semesters mchte ich so um die 6 stunden am tag machen, aber ich hab ja auch keine uni. 
letztes semester hab ich versucht unterm semester was zu machen, habs aber ehrlich gesagt nich wirklich auf die reihe bekommen. aber weihnachten hab ich dann bisschen was nebenbei gemacht, aber dann hab ich mich eh abgemeldet. aber es haben einige nach weihnachten angefangen mit medilearn schonmal anatomie nebenbei zu machen..viele haben auch erst direkt nach den klausuren 5 wochen vorm schriftlichen angefangen.

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Hallo Sahni,

also meine reine Lernzeit (nach Abzug von Pausen aller Art) betrgt derzeit 6 Stunden. Ich lasse es aber gemtlich dabei zugehen. Langsam lesen, nochmal lesen, markern, Karteikarten schreiben, querlesen.

Dann mache ich nochmals eine Stunde pause und kreuze dann in den Abendstunden ca 2-3 Stunden. 

Das geht aber nur, weil ich scheinfrei bin und nicht mehr in die Uni muss. Auch bin ich solch ein ngstlicher Typus, dass ich lieber gaaaaaanz lange vorher beginne und nicht zu viel an einem Tag mache. Wenn ich mir zu viele Seiten auf ein Mal reinballern muss, und nur noch zwei Monate bis zum Examen htte, dann schaffe ich es einfach nicht. Fhle mich schnell gestresst und berfordert, bekomm dann das groe Zittern und werde hektisch.

Kenne mich halt da selber nur zu gut und dachte, besser frh anzufangen. Und wenn ich im August durchrassel, dann habe ich bis Mrz Zeit- bis dahin msste es dann aber sitzen....hoffe ich....denke ich....vermute ich.....bete ich..... :Grinnnss!: 

@Leo

Deine Einstellung ist mir sympathisch! Ich mchte auch keine Eins (also klar, wenn ich sie bekomme, SUPER, aber ist total unrealistisch und so lerne ich auch nicht!), mir ist die Note somit quasi schnuppe. Hauptsache bestehen!!! Und Mensch dabei bleiben, mich in der Vorbereitungszeit nicht selber verlieren, weiterhin Spa am Leben haben!

----------


## -Julchen-

> @Velvet
> 
> 
> @all
> 
> Geht es hier anderen hnlich? Vergesst Ihr auch nach ein paar Wochen wieder alles, was Ihr mal gespeichert geglaubt hattet?


Ja, deswegen hab ich auch grad bissl n Problem damit, wann ich anfangen soll... Frh genug, dass es noch reicht, aber so spt wie mglich, dass ich nicht wieder alles vergess!

----------


## -Julchen-

> @Leo
> 
> Deine Einstellung ist mir sympathisch! Ich mchte auch keine Eins (also klar, wenn ich sie bekomme, SUPER, aber ist total unrealistisch und so lerne ich auch nicht!), mir ist die Note somit quasi schnuppe. Hauptsache bestehen!!! Und Mensch dabei bleiben, mich in der Vorbereitungszeit nicht selber verlieren, weiterhin Spa am Leben haben!



 :Meine Meinung:  Seh ich genau so! Und da ich glaube, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme, whrend dem Semester schon frs Physikum zu lernen, ohne nebenher nichts mehr fertig zu bringen, fang ich nach dem Semester an! Und sollte ich durchfallen (was ich weder glaube noch hoffe :hmmm...: ) htte ich auch bis Mrz gengend Zeit! Ach ja, und wen interessiert denn spter bei der Bewerbung was du im Physikum hattest (auer man will nach Harvard oder so :Grinnnss!: )?

----------


## lilapple

> Seh ich genau so! Und da ich glaube, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme, whrend dem Semester schon frs Physikum zu lernen, ohne nebenher nichts mehr fertig zu bringen, fang ich nach dem Semester an! Und sollte ich durchfallen (was ich weder glaube noch hoffe) htte ich auch bis Mrz gengend Zeit! Ach ja, und wen interessiert denn spter bei der Bewerbung was du im Physikum hattest (auer man will nach Harvard oder so)?


Sehr lbliche Haltung!  :Top: 
Mir gehts rein rational auch so, also ich wei, das das die gesndeste Einstellung ist, aber mir fllt es immer unheimlich schwer das auch so durchzuziehen, ich mach mich letztendlich immer viel zu viel verrckt.. Ich hoffe mir gelingt es grade fr die kommende Zeit, mir das etwas mehr zu Herzen zu nehmen. Unterm Strich bringts eh nichts sich selbst fertig zu machen.

----------


## -Julchen-

@lilapple: Das hrt sich hier so berzeugt an, was ich geschrieben hab! In Wahrheit bin ich die Allererste, die rumheult, weil ich mich wieder von allen verrckt machen lass! :Woow:

----------


## Velvet75

@ magnolia Blossum sag bist Du etwa auch aus Kln???? Tja bei mir lags einfach daran dass ich nur 5 Wochen hatte nach der BC Klausur....war schlicht und ergreifend nicht machbar zumal ich schon lnger dabei bin ....mndlich war dann arg sch...weil ich in Ana total auf dem Schlauch stand. Hm das macht es jetzt insgesamt etwas schwerer fr mich weil ich ziemlich Schiss habe was das mndliche angeht...aber hilft ja nichts wir mssen da durch. Schwarze Reihe online ist jedenfalls super und Kurzlehrbcher zu den Medi Scripten die man am besten auswendig lernen sollte mssen doch eigentlich ausreichen. Ich htte super gerne eine Lerngruppe in Kln aber wenn man einmal aus seinem Semester raus ist wirds schwer....an einen Kurs bei ML hatte ich auch mal gedacht aber das zu organisieren wenn man wie ich nebenher arbeitet auch nicht sooo einfach, ich denke es muss auch so gehen, bisher haben ja auch die Klausuren geklappt aber bei der Physikumsvorbereitung kam ich mir irgendwie vor wie der letzte Depp....

----------


## arcona

Hallo zusammen,
also nochmal zum Vergessen und Behalten: mir geht es leider auch so, dass ich nach vier Wochen Sachen nicht mehr wei, von denen ich dachte, die sitzen jetzt bombenfest (vor allem in BC  :Nixweiss: ). Ich habe mir jetzt folgendes vorgenommen: Zuerst lerne ich die kleinen Fcher aus den ML-Skripten (da hatte ich auch schon fr die Chemie-Klausur alles mgliche rausgeschrieben und fr mich aufbereitet). Dann kommen die groen Fcher dran, aber alles mit vielen Wiederholungseinheiten (zwei Tage nachdem ein Thema bearbeitet wurde wenigstens nochmal alles durchlesen) und dann am WoE.
Ich hoffe, ich halte das auch durch!!! Ich bin nmlich die Meisterin im Plne-schmieden, mit dem Durchhalten haperts aber manchmal. Aber ich wei fr mich aus Erfahrung, dass ich es nicht anders in mein Hirn reinkriege.
Ich bin leider auch schon zu lange draussen und htte gerne eine Lerngruppe - allerdings scheint es in ganz Berlin keinen zu geben, dem das genau so geht (vielleicht treibt sich ja hier jemand rum?  :Grinnnss!:  )

LG

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

@Velvet

Nee, bin nicht aus der Domstadt, aber direkt aus der feindlichen Nachbarschaft :hmmm...:  Schade eigentlich, denn sonst wre ich sofort fr die Grndung einer Lerngruppe zu haben gewesen. Mir ergeht es nmlich hnlich wie Dir:
Raus aus dem eigentlichen Semester (nach regelrechtem Vorklinikverlauf scheinfrei lnger pausiert) und schon keine Chance mehr auf "Leidensgenossen". Nicht nur zum Lernen; einfach auch mal nur zum Klnschnack halten, Gedankenaustausch, Sorgen, Fort-und Rckschritte bequatschen. Das fehlt mir derzeit unglaublich. Schn, dass es wenigstens hier so ein bisserl mglich ist.

@Arcona

Dich htten Velvet und ich sicher dann auch super gern in unsere Mitte genommen. Leider ist Berlin noch weiter weg :Nixweiss:  Du hast mich aber mit Deinen ehrlichen und offenen Worten sehr beruhigt. Jetzt wei ich wenigstens, dass es nicht nur mir so besch....ergeht. Dachte schon, ich htte eine schleichend beginnende Demenz...Biochemie mache ich brigens ganz zum Schluss. Ich kann das nicht sonderlich gut, ergo wrde ich alles vergessen, wenn ich es jetzt lerne. Also mach ich es kurz vor knapp (dann sitzen die auswendiggelernten Fakten hoffentlich noch ganz frisch!) und hoffe, wenigstens ein paar Punkte so retten zu knnen. 

Ich muss wieder zurck an die Bcher, hab heute so kein Bock...

----------


## Resi_Stent

@Velvet: mir gehts hlich!
ich draf auch noch mal ran  :grrrr....: 
bin total demotiviert  :Nixweiss: 

Hat hier noch jemand das vergngen, zum 2ten mal ran zu mssen?
Wie motivert ihr euch? 
seid ihr auch so geknickt?

hab die Tage auch schon wieder mit dem lernen begonnen! Aber so recht will es noch nicht klappen  :kotzen: 
wie luft es bei euch?

----------


## aragon2003

jupp... ich bin auch nochmal dabei im schriftlichen teil ...  :Frown:  motivation ... tja ich hoffe sie kommt bald zurck  :Frown:

----------


## Resi_Stent

viellecht sollte man sich auch erst ein paar Tage ruhe gnnen.....um Kraft zu tanken! Und erst dann loslegen!

hast du schon begonnen?

----------


## apple89

Hey!
Ich bin im August auch dabei!
Leider bin ich mir gar nicht sicher mit welchen Bchern ich lernen soll- was meint ihr, reichen die ML Heftchen fr Biochemie und Anatomie (mit Altas)?? Kann man damit eine wirklich gute Note schaffen oder sind die MLs eher frs Bestehen und man sollte sich noch andere Bcher (Welche?) anschauen fr eine (sehr)gute Note?
Und noch eine Frage- wie lange braucht ihr tglich frs Kreuzen, wenn ihr das vom Vortag gelernte kreuzt? Bei mir dauert allein das den ganzen Nachmittag und vormittags schaff ich dann nie und nimmer das was ich neulernen muss  :Frown: 
Wre sehr dankbar fr eure Hilfe, vor allem auch die der Wiederholer, die ja jetzt schon wissen was sie erwartet...
Danke
Apple  ::-bee:

----------


## Resi_Stent

@apple89: hm, also ich denke fr eine SEHR gute Note, solltest du vll. mit der Literatur lernen, mit der duch auch whrend der Semester gelernt hast!
Sind zwar meinst die dicken Schinken, ABER wenn man damit schon mal gearbeitet hat, kommt man auch schnell wieder rein!
ML-Skripte wrd ich dann zum Wiederholen nehmen!
Wie du das alles machst, hngt ja auch stark von der Zeit ab, die du zur Verfgung hast!
Hast du noch Klausuren? Pflichtveranstatungen evt. 

@all: womit lernt ihr den Genetik kram fr Bio??
Ich versteh diese Stammbaumanalyse Fragen so zeimlich gar nicht!
Hat ja jemand einen Tipp? Die Kommentare bringen mich da nicht wirklich weiter!


Viele Gre
Resi_

----------


## lilapple

Huhu Leutz, 

jetzt muss ich aber trotzdem noch mal konkreter nachfragen:
Wie macht ihr das jetzt so mit dem Lernen whrend des Semesters? Verwendet ihr da so nen Lernplan, wie er ja von vielen Seiten angeboten wird (ML, Thieme, Doc Check...)? Oder macht ihr euren eigenen Plan? Und wie klappt das bei euch whrend des laufenden Semester, wo ja Referate und auch noch die ein oder andere Klausur ansteht, eure 6 - 8 Stunden am Tag zu lernen? 
Unterteilt ihr den Tag in Lern- und Kreuzzeit? 

Bei mir beginnt jetzt am Montag wieder das Semester und ich wollte da auch mit dem Lernen beginnen, weil das dann ziemlich genau drei Monate vor den mndlichen Prfungen sind. Hab zwar schon ein bisschen angefangen paar Sachen zu wiederholen (by the way: wie erschreckend es doch ist was man allein in Anatomie wieder vergisst...), aber ernsthaft mit "System" wollte ich am Montag beginnen, nur leider feht mir genau Dasselbe noch.... 
Wre fr jegliche Tips und Erfahrungen total dankbar!
Ich hab so langsam echt das Gefhl, das Schwierigste am Physikum ist es, nicht den berblick zu verlieren...

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

@lilapple

Also ich lerne nicht direkt nach vorgegebenen Lehrplnen, sondern habe mir in Anlehnung an diese meinen eigenen erstellt. Dazu habe ich alle Seiten der zu lesenden Lektre (also alle Fcher) durch die Anzahl der Lerntage bis zum Physikum (Wochenenden, Feiertage, Geburtstage, Urlaub etc nicht mit bercksichtigt, sondern erstmal als freie Tage belassen) geteilt und dann einen berblick bekommen, wieviele Seiten pro Tag ich in etwa "schaffen" muss. Diese "muss" ich also erstmal lesen, was ich vormittags und in den Mittagsstunden erledige. Das geht manchmal ganz flott, oft ist es mhsam und zh (z.B. wenn ich so vieles nicht verstehe und nachschlagen muss, oder mir alles- wie jetzt in Anatomie im Atlas- intensiv einprgen muss. Am (spten) Nachmittag wiederhole ich lteren Stoff (mittels Karten, Skripte usw). In den frhen bis spten Abendstunden kreuze ich dann.

Es gibt Tage, da schaffe ich mein Pensum ganz gut, es gibt aber auch zig, an denen es einfach nicht zu bewltigen ist (Formtief, keine Lust, Ablenkungen usw). Wenn dies eintritt, hole ich das Versumte samstags oder sonntags nach. Diese beiden Tage hatte ich bisher frei, muss aber immer fter den Sonntag hinzunehmen. Die Osterfeiertage konnte ich leider nicht vollstndig genieen. Karfreitag und Ostersonntag habe ich lernen mssen, da ich die Woche davor einiges nicht geschafft hatte.

Schn sind die Tage, an denen man flott durch den Text kommt und sogar mehr erledigt als das gesetzte Pensum. Dann hat man einen Puffer fr "schlechte Zeiten".

Wie Du Dein individuelles Pensum ber den Tag verteilst, musst Du natrlich von Deinem "Stundenplan" (Uni, Hobbies, Job, Familie, Freunde, sonstige Verpflichtungen etc) abhngig machen und entprechend einteilen. 

Bei mir geht es derzeit lern- und stimmungstechnisch bergauf, bergab. 

Sorgen bereiten mir die Topographie in Anatomie( da gibt es so viele Fragen zB zu Lagebeziehungen& Co, und ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, wie ich mir das alles einprgen soll) und die zig Strukturformeln in Biochemie. 

Auch habe ich erschreckende Wissenslcken in Chemie. Krzlich habe ich in die Bcher geschaut und dachte nur: "Meine Gte, Du konntest das mal halbwegs. Warum sagt es Dir jetzt so gar nix mehr?"

Ingesamt habe ich das Gefhl, die Zeit rennt und der Stoff wird immer mehr und mehr. Innerlich stelle ich mich schon darauf ein, dass ich es im August nicht schaffen werde. Die drei Jahre Pause haben mich echt zurckgeworfen, ich fange teilweise bei NULL an, muss mir alles nochmal selber beibringen und knnte darber verzweifeln...

Um berhaupt eine Chance zu haben, versuche ich die groen Fcher intensiver zu lernen und die kleineren halt so gut es geht. Biologie ist ja einfach, Chemie kann ich wohl zur Hlfte knicken und ber Physik reden wir besser gar nicht!

----------


## Christian22

moin moin!

keiner wei doch, wo der schwerpunkt des impp diesmal liegen wird, macht doch einfach eins, bearbeitet thema fr thema, z.b. obere extremitt in ana und kreuzt dann alle jahre von 1996 bis 2011 durch und dann seht ihr ja, wo ihr nacharbeiten mt, wenn ihr vorher das kapitle z.b. in der DR und dem Prometheus abgearbeitet habt. Alles knnen nur die wenigsten abdecken, oohne jemanden bleeidigen zu wollen aber weniger als 5% aller teilnehmer schaffen es eine super tolle 1+++++++ zu schreiben, was im grunde ja auch egal ist  :Grinnnss!:  meiner meinung nach. bestehen ist der ansporn, und wenn man sich die entwicklng der fragestellungen anschaut, dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass diese anspruchsvoller geworden ist, im Laufe der Jahre.
also mein lernhinweis:

Thema fr Thema durcharbeiten und gleich danach KREUZEN! 
Nur dann kann man die Fragen des IMPP ein wneig verstehen bzw. die Denkweise etwas verstehen!

Physik und Chemie mu man nicht lernen, da kann man finde ich locker auf Lcke setzen und Bio klar da wrde ich z.b. nach einem Physikum Kompakt - Buch lernen, was hier ausreicht.

Einfach die Kraft auf Psycho/Sozio konzentrieren (ich glaube die wollten da den GK berarbeiten? meinte da so was auf der IMPP seite gelesen zu haben?) dann Ana und Biochemie oder Pysiologie. Da viele Tehmen in BC und Physio doppelt laufen, zeitsparend arbeiten, wer z.b. Hormone in BC gut kann, brauch in Physio diese nur noch kreuzen  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber egal wie, das Physikum ist einfach *******, egal wie es ist ******* und ichbin froh, dass ich es nicht nochmal machen muss 

viel glck allen beim vorbereiten

----------


## lilapple

@MagnoliaBlossom: Vielen Dank fr deine Anregungen!  :Grinnnss!:  

@Christian22: Findest du es nicht etwas zu extrem bis nach 1996 zurckzukreuzen? Hab jetzt schon von mehreren Seiten gehrt, dass man am besten erst ab 2000 kreuzen sollte, weil sich die Aufgaben der 90er Jahre doch erheblich von den neueren unterscheiden wrden.. 
Das mit Psycho/Sozio ist ja echt tzend wenn die da jetzt so viel ndern.. Aber war ja schon von den Prflingen des letzten Examens so zu vernehmen das die Aufgaben anders wren.. Dabei ist man zuvor mit den MediLearn Skripten soooo perfekt hingekommen, das war echt exakt das Selbe..

Ich hab im Moment son bissl das Problem, dass ich auf der einen Seite auf jeden Fall die ganze Zeit parallel kreuzen mchte zum Lernen, weil ich auch denke dass das ne gute Wiederholung ist, aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hab ich mndlich vor schriftlich, und da sagen halt wieder einige, man sollte das Kreuzen da stark zurckfahren weil man fr die Mndliche einfach anders lernen muss.. Deswegen passen die ganzen vorgegebenen Lernplne im Inet, die ich prinzipiell total super find, auch nicht so hundert pro, weil die alle von der mndlichen nach der schriftlichen Prfung auszugehen scheinen...  :Frown:

----------


## saipro

Bis 1996 zurck zu kreuzen macht in meinen Augen gar keinen Sinn! Ich habe mir teilweise die alten Fragen angeguckt und dabei feststellen knnen, dass sich die Themenschwerpunkte schon stark verschoben haben was bei einem Wechsel des Gegenstandskatalog auch nicht verwundern sollte.
Ich persnlich habe effektiv nur ab 2005 gekreuzt und so auch eine 1 geschafft-
Ob man direkt nach dem Lernen kreuzt oder am Ende Physikaweise kreuzt ist eher Geschmackssache als essentielle Entscheidung.
Was beim Physikum wichtig ist, ist das frhe Anfangen mit dem Lernen!
Man muss nicht viel Begabung mitbringen um die Aufgaben lsen zu knnen, man muss einfach nur gelernt haben!
Und wer bisher nur gerade so durch die Klausuren des Semesters gekommen ist, der sollte mglichst frh anfangen zu lernen.
Und nicht zu unterschtzen ist die Psyche! Selbstvertrauen und Gelassenheit in der Prfung sind wichtig!

----------


## Christian22

absolut koreekt die aussage, dass eigentlich ab 2000 reichen knnte/wrde. auf jeden fall gab es hier eine nderung der fragestellungen und des anspruchgrades. stimme ich zu! zur bung finde ich es aber gut. und auch manche frage aus den 90igern haben sich mal ins neue jahrzehnt verirrt. also man kann es vorlassen, ich denke es verschlechtert nicht die chancen, aber zur bung finde ich es ratsam. was natrlich nur meine meinung ist, nicht die meiner vorredner  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fatali

ich fang jetz an zu lernen und wei nich, ob ich die kleinen fcher auf lcke lassen sollte, und mich dafr mehr mit psychologie/soziologie beschftige - wovon ich eher wenig peil hab.. oder eben nicht..

was meint ihr?

----------


## fatali

ich mach nen kompromiss: ich lass physik weg und lern dafr aber bio und chemie (was sich eh mehr lohnt wegen biochemie imo.)

 :Top:

----------


## cookiemonster

physik wrd ich nicht weglassen . sind immerhin 20 fragen. chemie deckt sich ja bisschen mit biochemie. von daher eher chemie auf lcke....physik ist weniger lernaufwand als chemie.... :Top:

----------


## fatali

ja, aber der aufwand das zu lernen ist fr mich um einiges hher, da ich eine physik niete bin. 
wie gesagt will ich auf lcke lernen und die zeit in was sinnvolleres stecken  ::-stud:

----------


## saipro

> physik wrd ich nicht weglassen . sind immerhin 20 fragen. chemie deckt sich ja bisschen mit biochemie. von daher eher chemie auf lcke....physik ist weniger lernaufwand als chemie....


Nein, im nchsten Physikum sind es 15 Fragen, im Frhjahr sind es immer 20 Fragen. Aber natrlich stimmt die Aussage, dass es sich mich Physio sehr stark berschneidet.

----------


## Sahni

> Nein, im nchsten Physikum sind es 15 Fragen, im Frhjahr sind es immer 20 Fragen. Aber natrlich stimmt die Aussage, dass es sich mich Physio sehr stark berschneidet.


Warum ist das so? Bin bisschen verwirrt? Ist das der Grund dafr, dass im August auch immer die Durchfallquote um knapp 10% geringer ist, als im SS?
Oder hneln die Physio fragen, die physik ersetzen, den physikfragen schon ziemlich?

----------


## saipro

Warum das so ist wei ich nicht aber das ist ganz bestimmt nicht die Ursache fr unterschiedliche Durchfallquoten. Das liegt eher daran, dass es im SS mehr Wiederholer gibt.

----------


## leofgyth77

so. physio bin ich durch und hab grad mein erstes examen gekreuzt und bin mit dem ergebnis auch sehr zufrieden. ab montag wird dann mit anatomie weitergemacht. vielleicht sollte ich auch mein tgliches pensum steigern, weil bis jetz bin ich eigentlich immer schon vormittags fertig und dann ist mir nachmittags, wenn ich nich grad arbeite, langweilig hihi

----------


## lilapple

> so. physio bin ich durch und hab grad mein erstes examen gekreuzt und bin mit dem ergebnis auch sehr zufrieden. ab montag wird dann mit anatomie weitergemacht. vielleicht sollte ich auch mein tgliches pensum steigern, weil bis jetz bin ich eigentlich immer schon vormittags fertig und dann ist mir nachmittags, wenn ich nich grad arbeite, langweilig hihi


Deine Sorgen mcht ich haben  :bhh: 
Darf ich fragen in welchem Zeitraum du die komplette Physiologie durchgemacht hast? Und mit was du da primr gelernt hast? Du hast sicher Schriftlich vor Mndlich oder? 

Ich hab jetzt diese Woche damit verbracht die kleinen Fcher (auer Psycho) zu wiederholen und mal bissl was zu kreuzen, damit ich in der evtl doch sehr geringen Zeit nach der Mndlichen bis zur Schriftlichen nicht total die Krise bekomm. Ich musste aber mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass ich mir sowohl mit Physik als auch mit Chemie noch genauso schwer tu wie im ersten Semester, was fr eine berraschung.. Generell ist es mir grad noch ein Rtsel, wie ich in der Vorbereitungszeit frs Schriftliche mir noch die ganzen Strukturformeln etc von Chemie reinhauen mchte, und auch den ganzen andren Stoff, genauso wie die Formeln in Physik. Aber viell ergibt sich da durchs kreuzen ja bisschen ein Muster.. Biologie find ich da schon viel vertrglicher. 
Von dem her find ich das mit den fnf Physik Fragen weniger im August sehr sehr positiv  :Smilie:  
Ab nchster Woche wird dann mit den groen Fchern und da mit Physio angefangen. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie ichs dann immer mit dem Kreuzen mache, weil ich ja zuerst fr die Mndliche lernen sollte, aber ich wills auch nicht komplett weglassen.. 
Wenn nur nicht noch diese dmlichen Referate wren, die stressen mich grad noch am allermeisten, als htte man keine anderen Sorgen...  :Frown:

----------


## Sahni

Ich bin zurzeit absolut unmotiviert. Im Wintersemester bin ich leidenschaftlich dabei, im Sommer lenkt mich das wetter andauernd ab.
Wie knnt ihr Euch zurzeit motivieren? Ich zwinge mich zwar am Schreibtisch zu verharren, aber ohne motivation ist die Effizienz eher gering.

Habe ja noch das Semester vor mir, aber bisher scheint mir alles dieses Semester so entspannt und die ersten Klausuren sind auch alle wunderbar gelaufen, vielleicht auch zu gut. Zumindest ist der Druck einwenig raus, was mich einwenig besorgt. Die Sorge reicht aber nicht, um mich zu motivieren.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar tipps? Irgendwelche Artikel zum lesen, die einen wieder in Rage versetzen?  :Smilie: 

Lg Sahni

----------


## Elena1989

Bin auch total unmotiviert.

Das Semester hlt sich mit seinen Pflichtveranstaltungen zwar in Grenzen, aber ich muss Ende Juni noch Biochemie wiederholen (die erste und einzige Wiederholungsmglichkeit vorm Physikum) und im Juli noch Neuroanatomie schreiben.
Gerade Biochemie macht mich psychisch vllig fertig. Ich wrde momentan am liebsten nur Biochemie lernen, aber ich wei, dass das auch nicht geht.
Und klar, kann man dann Biochemie schon was frs Physikum, aber die Schwerpunkte sind bei uns vllig anders. In der Klausur muss man halt jede Strukturformel malen knnen sowie wissen, wann wir im Praktikum was wo reingeschttet haben und warum wir es reingeschttet haben und dann am besten noch, wie viel und was davor und was danach.  :kotzen: 

Und irgendwie wei ich nicht, wie ich noch die Physikumsvorbereitung daneben quetschen soll und kann mich auch nicht motivieren, mehr als 4 - 5 Stunden pro Tag am Schreibtisch zu verbringen. Ich mach zwar sonst nix, aber durch ziemlich viel Kleinkram zwischendrin, geht die Zeit dann doch irgendwie ungentzt an mir vorbei.
Und ab acht habe ich sowieso keinen bock mehr und schau fern oder so.
Echt schlimm...

Hat jemand ein paar Motivationstipps? Oder besser noch: "Anti - Biochemie - Depression - Tipps?"

Oder den optimalen Lernplan fr's Physikum?

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach Elena, das ist so schn, wenn andere dasselbe Problem haben. Ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch nicht allzuviel zu tun dieses Semester, aber irgendwie war trotzdem immer was los. Allerdings hab ich eh nicht vor, jetzt schon parallel zum Semester Physikumsvorbereitung zu machen. Und mir gehts auch so, dass die Klausuren komplett andere Schwerpinkt setzen bzw. viel mehr ins Detail gehen als im Physikum. Aber ich hab mir einen Lernplan gemacht und der beginnt am 25.6. und der reciht dicke bis August um die Themen abzudecken und trotzdem ber eine Woche vorher nurnoch zu kreuzen. Bis jetzt bin ich eigentlich noch recht ruhig und guter Dinge  :Smilie:

----------


## fatali

mit welchem ergebnis kann man denn zufrieden sein? hab heute physiologie thema herz gekreuzt und bin auf 60% gekommen. sollte man damit zufrieden sein, oder vielleicht doch noch mehr vertiefen?
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

ich zieh die motivation aus der herausforderung. je lnger man den mist schleifen lsst, desto schwieriger wirds doch im endeffekt (vor allem dann auch mit der motivation)

ich versteh allerdings noch nicht so ganz, wie man das ganze kleine blde faktenwissen zum schluss drauf haben soll. soviele zahlenwerte - reinste gehirnwsche.

----------


## leofgyth77

> Deine Sorgen mcht ich haben 
> Darf ich fragen in welchem Zeitraum du die komplette Physiologie durchgemacht hast? Und mit was du da primr gelernt hast? Du hast sicher Schriftlich vor Mndlich oder?


yep, ich hab schriftlich vor der mndlichen!
physio hab ich jetz in 2 wochen durchgemacht (am we wird aber noch nicht gelernt). muss aber sagen, dass ich das sehr gechillt gemacht habe und mir zeit gelassen hab. wre also auch schneller gegangen, aber als lerneinstieg fand ichs so ganz gut. ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass das wirklich reines wiederholen war (also..fast), weil ich in der vegetativen physio damals in die nachholklausur musste und das ganze wirklich fest ins hirn gestampft hab. und neurophysio hatte ich erst letztes semester und da wir da wchentlich testate hatten, war das auch noch recht prsent.

vor anatomie hab ich jetz wieder viel mehr angst, weil da einfach gar nix mehr da ist, und als ich ja letztes semester frs physikum zum lernen angefangen hab, bin ich bei anatomie dann so zusammengebrochen. mal schaun, wies dieses mal wird ((:

aber stresst euch nich zu sehr, meine freunde haben ja besttigt, dass das auch wunderbar mit nur 5 wochen zum lernen geht...erstmal alle klausuren bestehen, denn was nutzt es einen, wenn man fast den ganzen stoff frs physikum durch hat, und dann aber gar nicht zugelassen wird?!

----------


## HosHa

Kennt jemand eigentlich einen Fall, bei dem es mglich ist beim LPA ZU fragen, ob man einen Versuch "aussetzen" kann ? Das ist jetzt mein 2. Versuch und ich habe durch familire Probleme etc. eine ziemliche Lernblockade und wrde gerne erst im Frhjahr 2012 meinen 2. Versuch machen...oder muss man tatschlich "krank machen" kurz vorher ? Sind keine Lapalien, hab schon ziemliche Probleme

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

@HosaHa
ich dachte immer man kann einfach diesen Abmelde-Zettel (der bei der Anmedlung dabei ist) dahin schicken.....
so hab ich es zumindest "gehrt"....
obs sicher geht, keine Ahnung!
Wenn du was rausbekommen hast, sag mal bescheid! ist ja ganz interessant!

@all:
wie kommt ihr mit physik zurecht?
ich nmlich gar nicht!  :Hh?: 

viele gre

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Man kann sich NICHT einfach mal so abmelden, da man automatisch "von Amts wegen" geladen wird bei zweit und drittversuchen..... Krank schreiben wre da natrlich ne Mglichkeit.

----------


## lilapple

> @all:
> wie kommt ihr mit physik zurecht?
> ich nmlich gar nicht! 
> 
> viele gre


Nicht die Bohne...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

@lilapple 
 :Grinnnss!: 
und was ist dein Plan? Einfach weglassen? :Nixweiss: 
auch irgendwie zu schade, oder?.....sind ja immer hin ca. 15 Fragen

----------


## cookiemonster

physik is schroooooooottlangweilig .....

----------


## lilapple

Ja das denk ich mir eben auch.. Also ich hab das Skript letzte Woche mal berflogen und in die Fragen bissl reingekreuzt, war aber mehr frustrierend als sonst was. Nachdem ich erst mndliche Prfung hab werd ich halt drauf hoffen, dass ich mir in den je nachdem ein bis drei Wochen vor den schriftlichen noch ein paar Formeln und Punktebringer reinhauen kann. Auerdem ist mein Freund recht fit da, vielleicht kann der mir das ein oder andere Thema noch ein bisschen nher bringen. Allerdings hab ich auch bisschen Angst zu viel Zeit an eine ja "eher unwichtige Sache" zu verlieren.. ist wirkich gar nicht so leicht. Aber so ganz weglassen widerstrebt mir grad noch so ein bisschen, vielleicht bin ich ja aber letztendlich noch gezwungen meinen Plan zu berdenken..

----------


## lilapple

> physik is schroooooooottlangweilig .....


schade dass es hier keinen "Gefllt mir" Button gibt  :Top:

----------


## Elena1989

ja, physik ist grsslich!!
Nachdem ich mir letzte Woche auch den ersten Tel des Skriptes vorgenommen hatte und die Ergebnisse beim Kreuzen auch von der 20% Ratewahrscheinlichkeit htten kommen knnen, habe ich beschlossen Physik erstmal zu vertagen und vielleicht kurz vorm Physikum, wenn ich noch Zeit habe, noch mal ein paar Studnen darauf zu verwenden...Vielleicht ^^

@Julchen: Wow, 25.06.? das klingt recht ehrgeizig!
Ich msste, wenn ich bis nach den Semesterklausuren warte, bis Mitte Juli warten und das ist mir dann doch zu hei.. Ich mach jetzt lieber immer ein bisschen was neben Biochemie (aber immer nur so ca. 2 Stunden / Tag zustzlich) und dann schauen wir mal weiter  :Grinnnss!: 

@leo: Gelten die 5 Wochen denn auch, wenn man sich an gar nix mehr erinnert? *ggg* Ich habe momentan das Gefhl, ich htte noch kein Semester studiert, ich wei gar nix mehr: Das einzige, an das ich mich erinner ist Physio, das hatte ich ja grad erst.. Aber der Rest...... Futsch!  :Grinnnss!: 
Oh ja, Anatomie.. Das wird der Horror..

EDIT: Gerade des erste Psychokapitel gekreuzt, das hatte ich gestern, als ich keinen Bock mehr zum Lernen hatte mal berflogen. Und gleich 75%.. Das heit zwar nix, ist aber eine motivierende Zahl *gg*

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Ja, das ist sehr nett von den Heidelbergern, dass die uns recht viel Zeit zw. Semester und Physikum lassen, da ich jetzt echt nicht wsste, wie ich das neben all den Praktika, Seminaren und vorallem Referaten auch noch machen sollte! Und da wir ja jedes Semester immer einen Teil Physio, Histo und Biochemie haben, wird auch das Lernen da ganz gut gehen (hoff ich :Grinnnss!: ). Juli wr mir aber auch zu knapp. Aber wei Leo sagt, ne Freundin von mir hzat auch in fnf Wochen alles Lernen "mssen" und ne eins geschafft. Und da ich das nichtmal will, hab ich beschlossen, 25.6. reicht. ::-oopss: 
Wisst ihr eigentlich, ob die Adresse, die ich auf die Phssikumsanmeldung un den Meldebogen schreib, die von meinem Erstwohnsitz sein muss oder eben von dort, wo die ganzen Bescheide hingeschickt werden sollen? 
@Leo: Du weit das doch bestimmt?!

----------


## cookiemonster

booooooaaah....schon ber 23.000 views in diesem thread.....

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lindali

also ich hab hier mindestens schon tausend mal reingeguckt und gehofft dass hier jemand seiner wundersuperduper- lernplan prsentiert  :Big Grin: 

Gibts hier eigentlich welche die mit daserste von springer kreuzen?
Findet ihr den gut?

----------


## Onkel Doctor

Hallo!

Hier geht es zwar schon um`s Physikum und ich fange erst im WS an, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen, ob es mglich ist, das Physikum nicht erst nach 4 Semstern, sondern schon frher zu machen!?
Wre es prinzipiell mglich? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

----------


## Elena1989

> Hallo!
> 
> Hier geht es zwar schon um`s Physikum und ich fange erst im WS an, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen, ob es mglich ist, das Physikum nicht erst nach 4 Semstern, sondern schon frher zu machen!?
> Wre es prinzipiell mglich? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


Das geht nicht, auer dir werden Studienleistungen aus einem anderen Studiengang anerkannt und du wirst somit hochgestuft.
Man braucht mindestens 4 medizinische Fachsemester um zugelassen zu werden. 


Sagt mal, auf dem Anmeldebogen auf der zweiten Seite, steht was mit medizinische Fachsemester? Muss ich da jetzt quasi viermal meine Uni hinschreiben und dann jeweils das jeweilige Semester? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Ich mein, das bringt doch nix, oder? Ich hab ja auf der ersten Seite schon drauf geschrieben, wann ich angefangen habe und wie viel FS ich habe...

----------


## Alchemist

Bei uns in Kln (Modellstudiengang) kann man die erste Physikumsquivalenprfung Psychologie & Soziologie nach dem 2. bzw. 3. Semester schreiben (je nachdem ob man im WS oder SS angefangen hat), Anatomie nach dem 3., und Physio und Biochemie nach dem 4.  :Smilie:

----------


## lilapple

> Sagt mal, auf dem Anmeldebogen auf der zweiten Seite, steht was mit medizinische Fachsemester? Muss ich da jetzt quasi viermal meine Uni hinschreiben und dann jeweils das jeweilige Semester? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Ich mein, das bringt doch nix, oder? Ich hab ja auf der ersten Seite schon drauf geschrieben, wann ich angefangen habe und wie viel FS ich habe...


ja wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hab ichs so gemacht, auch wenn ichs auch ziemlich dmlich fand..

----------


## cookiemonster

beim pausieren vom physikums-lernen bin ich auf folgenden link gestossen...

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichte...s_Studiums.htm

lol....wenn ich mir irgendwelche fragen vom impp so anschaue denke ich mir auch...bezug zum beruf = NULL....


naja. dafr werden wir wenigstens zu ultimativen kreuzmaschinen herangezchtet. ob das dem patienten hilft .....


 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## apple89

Sagt mal, mit welchem Buch lernt ihr eigentlich Histo fr die schriftliche Prfung? Der Lllmann oder Welsch scheint mir echt nicht schaffbar zu sein in so wenig zeit, oder!?
Und die makroskopische Anatomie?

----------


## lindali

hey apple
ich hab mir schon den lllmann vorgenommen und hoffe den schaff ich schnell, weil ich im zweiten damit gelernt hab.
Aber das Kurzlehrbuch/ Medi Learn sind auch supi.
fr makro finde ich medi learn mit promi/ atlas ganz gut  :Smilie:

----------


## cookiemonster

finde histo KLB von thieme reicht aus. makro KLB bommas und prometheus. skripte zum wiederholen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Velvet75

knnt Ihr mal einfach kurz sagen mit welchem Buch Ihr fr welches Fach lernt und meint Ihr es reicht wenn man nicht die ganz aktuelle Auflage z.B der schwarzen Reihe hat? Also ich kreuze hauptschlich und nehme KLB und schwarze Reihe, fr Physio den Huppelsberg, Anatomie SR und Moll, BC die ML Hefte und den Horn, Histo ML und Lehrbuch und was nimmt man nun fr Psycho??!!! Gibts hier noch jemand aus Kln der Lust auf ne Anatomie Lerngruppe hat? Oh man mein kreuzen ist soooo unbefriedigend, ich muss bis Ende Mai Physio durch haben um dann mit Ana und BC weiter zu machen ....es ist sooooo tzend.....wie macht Ihr es mit dem mndlichen??

----------


## Sorya

Hey Leute! 

Bin auch im August dran  :Oh nee...:  

Ich bin gerade am berlegen womit und wie viel ich kreuzen soll. Ich habe einen Zugang zu examen-online von Thieme (kostenlos ber die Uni  :Grinnnss!: ) und wrde eventuell damit kreuzen. Hat hier damit jemand Erfahrung wie das von der Qualitt her so ist und ob man das empfehlen kann? Sind die Kommentare auf gleichem dem Level wie die Schwarzen Reihe oder die Mediscript CD? Und ab wann kreuzt ihr so? Reicht ab 2005? Ich bin so langsam beim kreuzen, ich schaffe vielleicht gerade mal 80 Fragen am Tag  :Nixweiss:

----------


## lilapple

mit examen online hab ich leider keine erfahrunge, aber viele an unserer uni nutzen es, es scheint also nicht so bel zu sein. 
ich persnlich kreuze momentan bis 2000 zurck, wre aber auch froh wenn das zu weit wre und ich mir die lteren Physika sparen knnte. 

Oh man so langsam bin ich echt gefrustet.. Ich mein, eigentlich hab ich mir das ganze echt ganz gut strukturiert. ich hab nen Lernplan, den ich von der Zeiteinteilung recht realistisch finde, hab jetzt einfach einen mehr oder weniger vorgegebenen auf meine situation (mndlich vor schriftlich) zusammen geschustert und hoffe, dass die zwei wochen dazwischen fr die kleinen fcher reichen werden.. 
was mich aber momentan total frustriert und so langsam auch demotiviert, ist die sache mit dem vergessen.  :grrrr....:  ich mein, ist ja alles schn und gut, jeden tag ein thema, manchmal auch zwei tage fr ein besonders umfassendes, und ich versuch alles schon einmal zu kreuzen (halt direkt nach dem lernen). aber bereits nach einer woche merk ich, wie wenig davon hngengeblieben ist. ich glaub langsam bei mir ist iwas nicht normal, mein hirn ist wie ein sieb..  :Traurig:  und ne wirkliche wiederholmglichkeit sieht der lernplan auch nicht vor (also vielleicht eine woche, aber das halt dann fr alle drei groen fcher).
wie macht ihr das so? lernt ihr jetzt wirklich fach fr fach einmal durch und hofft dann dass alles sitzt? wre fr tipps und erfahrungen echt dankbar!

----------


## cookiemonster

> mit examen online hab ich leider keine erfahrunge, aber viele an unserer uni nutzen es, es scheint also nicht so bel zu sein. 
> ich persnlich kreuze momentan bis 2000 zurck, wre aber auch froh wenn das zu weit wre und ich mir die lteren Physika sparen knnte. 
> 
> Oh man so langsam bin ich echt gefrustet.. Ich mein, eigentlich hab ich mir das ganze echt ganz gut strukturiert. ich hab nen Lernplan, den ich von der Zeiteinteilung recht realistisch finde, hab jetzt einfach einen mehr oder weniger vorgegebenen auf meine situation (mndlich vor schriftlich) zusammen geschustert und hoffe, dass die zwei wochen dazwischen fr die kleinen fcher reichen werden.. 
> was mich aber momentan total frustriert und so langsam auch demotiviert, ist die sache mit dem vergessen.  ich mein, ist ja alles schn und gut, jeden tag ein thema, manchmal auch zwei tage fr ein besonders umfassendes, und ich versuch alles schon einmal zu kreuzen (halt direkt nach dem lernen). aber bereits nach einer woche merk ich, wie wenig davon hngengeblieben ist. ich glaub langsam bei mir ist iwas nicht normal, mein hirn ist wie ein sieb..  und ne wirkliche wiederholmglichkeit sieht der lernplan auch nicht vor (also vielleicht eine woche, aber das halt dann fr alle drei groen fcher).
> wie macht ihr das so? lernt ihr jetzt wirklich fach fr fach einmal durch und hofft dann dass alles sitzt? wre fr tipps und erfahrungen echt dankbar!


bei mir is das mit dem vergessen genauso. manchmal schleudere ich dann vor agression den huppelsberg oder so gegen die wand um frust abzulassen, wenn ich wieder eine frage falsch kreuze die ich vor einer woche noch ohne probleme lsen konnte.

----------


## abi07

> und was nimmt man nun fr Psycho??!!!


ML-Skripte. 

@lilapple: Doch, das ist normal. Ist bei jedem so: Man lernt, man vergisst, man lernt, man vergisst...
Lernen ist im Prinzip der stndige Kampf gegen das Vergessen. Fr das Schriftliche ist es nicht so das groe Problem - da hast du ja Antworten zur Auswahl und dann fallen dir auch Sachen wieder ein, die du vielleicht schon abgeschrieben hattest. Beim Mndlichen liegen die Dinge ein bisschen anders, da musst du aktiv wiedergeben knnen. Aber auch die Prfer wissen, wie viel Stoff es ist und dass man sich nicht alles merken kann. Mein Tipp wre, bei wichtigen Kapiteln immer zu versuchen, das Gelesene mndlich grob zusammenzufassen - die Betonung liegt auf GROB! Wenn die Prfer eine offene Frage stellen, bei der du frei erzhlen sollst, legen sie erstmal nicht so viel Wert auf Details, sondern eher auf eine strukturierte berblicksdarstellung. Wenn du die lieferst, kommen vielleicht noch ein paar Nachfragen zu Details - aber die sind dann so konkret, dass dir das Richtige wieder einfllt. Zur Wiederholung wrde ich auf jeden Fall die eine Woche einplanen, in der du die Protokolle hast. In der Regel sind die mindestens bei zwei der drei Prfer Gold wert. Die arbeitest du durch und wirst schnell merken, dass die meisten immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise fragen. Eine Woche reicht, um sich genau auf solche Fragen hin zu trainieren. 

Das klappt schon! Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Lernen! :Top:

----------


## MagnoliaBlossom

Willkommen im Club :Traurig: 

Ich bin gerade so was, aber wirklich SO WAS(!!!) von gefrustet und aggressiv, Ihr knnt Euch das nicht vorstellen. Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich  :kotzen:  will!

Habe jetzt Physio, Psych/ Soz, Biologie, Histo, Anatomie (zur Hlfte) gelernt. Und das groe Vergessen beginnt....Und dabei liegen noch Biochemie, Physik und Chemie in ihrer ganzen Pracht und Herrlichkeit vor mir.

Ich habe einen ganz straffen Lernplan, jeden Tag muss ein bestimmtes Seitenpensum geschafft werden. Das gelingt mal gut, mal nur mit Ach und Krach. Und wenn man dann ganz erschpft abends noch ein paar Stunden kreuzt, bekommt man die Krise. Physio, Bio und Psych/ Soz laufen derzeit ja noch ganz ok, aber Anatomie ist der blanke Horror. Ich hab da schon damals kaum was behalten knnen, jetzt ist gefhlt ALLES weg!!! Und das blde ist: Ich habe keinen zeitlichen Spielraum mehr, um noch gro was zu wiederholen. Meine Wiederholung erfolgt leider nur ber das Kreuzen und die Kommentare.

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand sagen, wie er sich die Topographie effizient reinhmmert? Diese blden Fragen a la: "Liegt Gef X

A) dorsal
b) ventral
c) usw

von Struktur y!

Oder so nette Fragen wie

"Was grenzt nicht an Organ ABC"

Ich kann mir das 10x im Atlas anschauen, es entzieht sich Tage spter wieder meinen Gehirnwindungen!

Nee, das ist alles der pure Horror! Und dann immer dieser Frust, wenn das rote X im ExamenOnline aufblitzt. Dann packt mich solch eine Wut, dass ich das Lap aus dem Fenster werfen mchte.

Ehrlich gesagt hege ich schon die Befrchtung, dass ich es bis August nicht mehr packe. Denn ich kann Extremitten und Kopf/Hals in Ana nur mhsam reinpauken und war in Chemie, Physik und Biochemie eine Niete!

----------


## Elena1989

@Magnolia: Hey, keine Panik! Sieh's doch mal positiv! Du hast schon Physio, Psycho, Histo und Anatomie (gut, nur zur Hlfte, was soll's). Das ist doch fantastisch! Und nur, weil du jetzt in Anatomie noch nicht 60% kreuzt, heit dass doch nicht, dass du das nicht noch hinkriegst!
Es sind noch drei Monate! Ich bin sicher, du schaffst das!

Mein Plan sieht erst vor, Mitte Juli mit Anatomie anzufangen, vorher habe ich keine Zeit. Und ich war eine absolute Niete in Anatomie und mehr als die groen Knochen knnte ich aktuell auch nicht mehr bennenen. Vielleicht noch die A. radialis, A. femoralis und so  :Grinnnss!:  Das war's aber auch schon!

Komm, du hast noch drei Monate und dir fehlt nur noch Anatomie, Biochemie, Physik und Chemie. Mit Physik wrde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht allzu sehr stressen und Chemie und Biochemie kannst du doch wunderbar kombinieren!
Ich bin sicher, du packst das!!

@all: Hat jemand schon mit der schwarzen Reihe Biochemie gekreuzt? Ich muss ja noch in die Nachholklausur. Ist auch eine Klausur mit freien Aufgaben und vllig anderen Schwerpunkten, aber ich dachte mir, ich kreuze nebenbei mal die Themen in der schwarzen Reihe, damit's zumindest ein bisschen was fr's Physikum ntzt.
Hab jetzt Kohlenhydrate, Lipide und Citratzyklus / Atmungskette bisher gekreuzt. Aber... das sind irgendwie sehr wenig Fragen in der schwarzen Reihe oder bilde ich mir das ein? (Citratzyklus / Atmungskette 28 Fragen???)  Und auerdem finde ich die Fragen relativ einfach?
Ich wei, dass diese Themen nicht unbedingt die stark gewichteten im Physikum sind (aber der Schwerpunkt in unserer Klausur liegt nun mal da drauf + Praktikum), aber ich finde, es sind trotzdem sehr wenige Fragen.
Hat schon jemand diese Themen mit Mediscript gekreuzt? Sind das mehr /andere Fragen?

LG
Elena

----------


## fatali

welche bcher? gar keine  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

medi-learn scripte! fr was anderes reicht bei mir gar nich die zeit.. muss auch noch bis mitte/ende juni klausuren schreiben. dann hat man ca. 1,5 monate fr biochemi & anatomie. sind ein bisschen mehr als 2 tage pro script + kreuzen. 

@MagnoliaBlossom: ich hab noch nichma physio fertig und bin noch zuversichtlich ^^

----------


## abi07

Leute, ihr habt noch drei Monate Zeit - keine Panik! Das reicht dicke, auch wenn man jetzt erst anfngt. Nichts wird so hei gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.

----------


## Sahni

Bei mir sinds nur noch 2 Monate bis zum mndlichen.
Habe jetzt von vielen gehrt, dass sie Themenbezogen lernen mchten. Also zB. Blut physiologisch und biochemisch und Neurobiochemie, -anatomie, -physiologie.
Online sind die Lernplne ja eher Fcherbezogen strukturiert und dann auch so geteilt, dass man Fach nach Fach durcharbeitet. Jetzt bin ich einwenig irritiert und am berlegen, wie am besten vorzugehen ist. Geht ihr alle Fach fr Fach durch? Anzumerken ist, dass ich nicht nur frs schriftliche, sondern parallel auch frs mndliche zu lernen gedenke... 
Danke schonmal fr eure tipps und meinungen dazu!  :Knuddel:

----------


## runderling

puh...
es wre schn, wenn ich noch drei Monate Zeit htte um aufs Phy... zu lernen!
Erst muss noch die integrierte Klausur bei uns gepackt werden, die ist nach Pfingsten und bedarf noch ein hammermiges Einpauken bei mir!
Erst danach beginnt er countdown mit medilearn und examen online und Kurzlehrbuch und was wei ich noch...auch wenn bisher alle Heidelberger diese Situation bewltigen mussten und mich das hoffnunhsvoll gestimmt  hat, beginne ich allmhlich doch Panik zu schieben....

----------


## nk

keine Panik!!!
In Mannheim haben wir auch nur 6 Wochen Zeit und das hat bei den Jahren vor uns auch immer gut geklappt! Alles machbar, nur einen khlen Kopf bewaren! :hmmm...:

----------


## HosHa

meint ihr eigentlich, man kommt auch gut ohne die ML-Skripte aus ? 
Ich lerne seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Sammelband "Das Physikum" von Elsevier und komme damit eigentlich gut zurecht, vor allem der Lernplan ist toll, wo drin steht, wieviel Seiten man an welchem Tag schaffen muss, auch sind die Bilder besser
jetzt habe ich aber Angst, dass mir ohne ML etwas wichtiges "entgeht", da die Reihe sich ja doch sehr bewhrt hat, meint ihr man muss sich da sorgen machen ? 
vielleicht schaffe ich es am Ende noch, jeweils die Endkapitel der Skripte zu lesen ( also dieses "das bringt Punkte" und "basics mndliche" ) mehr Zeit ist aber fr einen kompletten umstieg einfach nicht...

----------


## lilapple

Ich denke schon dass es auch ohne geht, ist ja einfach nur ne Zusammenfassung der jeweiligen Stoffgebiete. 
Allerdings mchte ich persnlich grad nicht drauf verzichten, weil ich mit so manchem dickem Lehrbuch wirklich durchdreh..
Ich bin sogar, ganz im Gegenteil, so langsam echt am berlegen, wie es ist wenn man sich hauptschlich mit ML-Skripten vorbereitet. Ich les sie immer zum Einstieg und vertief die Themen dann ein wenig mit Kurzlehrbchern. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen wie ist nur mit ML zu lernen? Denn viel mehr als diese Inhalte bleibt langfristig ohnehin nicht bei mir hngen... (Hirn = Sieb)

Grade auch, weil ich demnchst mit Biochemie anfange, und da mit ML schon fr die Klausur gut gefahren bin.. Ich mein, was bringt mir das beste und dickste Lehrbuch, wenn ich mir einfach nicht alles merken kann.. Dann doch vielleicht lieber die ML-Skripte und die dann richtig. Und dann halt wenn ich meine Prfer kenn, deren Lieblingsgebiete noch etwas vertiefen. Oder was meint ihr?

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Dieses Vorgehen kann ich fr BC auf jeden Fall empfehlen! Physio und Ana hab ich zwar aus Huppelsberg/kleinem Waschke gelernt, aber in BC hab ich es genauso gemacht wie du sagst: Erstmal alle 7 ML-Hefte durchgelernt und dann in der Woche vor dem Mndlichen einige Themen im KLB von Thieme vertieft. Bin gut damit gefahren!

----------


## lilapple

super danke dir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

Da es hier so still wird nochmal die Frage an alle, da ich in einer Woche auch mit dem Physikumslernen anfangen mchte:
Fcherbezogenes lernen oder Themenbezogenes lernen? 
Das zweite wrd vermutlich etwas unbersichtlicher werden, dafr verknpft man die einzelnen Themen vermutlich besser miteinaner, was grade bei der mndlichen vorteile hat (schnelles umspringen zwischen herz physio und biochemie) aber vielleicht auch seine nachteile (man vergisst beim Thema herz, was nun der biochemische und der physiologische aspekt war...)
Wie geht ihr vor? Da ja alle Lernplne (medilearn, thieme) eigentlich ein fcherbezogenes Lernen bevorzugen, wrde ich gern wissen, wo ihr die vorteile des fcherbezogende Lernen seht.

----------


## leofgyth77

also, ich lerne fcherbezogen, ganz einfach, weil halt die medi-learn-skripte auch so aufgebaut sind (:
bei uns kommts in der mndlichen eben auch ganz drauf an, welche prfer man hat. einige prfen dann eben themenbezogen, andere prfen die fcher total getrennt und unabhngig voneinander. und da wir schriftlich vor mndlich haben, mach ichs jetz mal so.
joa..vorteile..man hat halt schne vorgaben, mit denen man lernen kann. ansonsten hab ich da eigentlich gar nich so gedanken dran verschwendet hihi

ansonsten mal ne frage an die leute, die bc mit medilearn machen und die medi-learn cd haben..wie kreuzt ihr denn dann? ich hab halt jetz zb bei suche citratcyclus eingegeben und dann die fragen gemacht..aber ich tendiere im moment fast noch dazu, dass ich mir bei examen online noch nen account hole, weil da kann man anscheinend schner nach den bereichen kreuzen.

----------


## abi07

Bei Examen Online geht es jedenfalls super nach Bereichen - wie es mit der CD ist, wei ich nicht. Gibt es Examen Online bei euch vielleicht kostenlos? So war es bei uns...

----------


## -Julchen-

Wie macht ihr dass denn mit Physik? Lernt ihr da die ganzen Formeln auswendig und knnt sie dann auch anwenden? Oder kreuzt ihr da sehr viel und hofft, dass sich die Fragen immer auf die gleichen Schwerpunkte begrenzen? Ich finde dass so aussichtslos... Die Formeln knnt ich mir vielleicht eventuell noch merken, aber anwenden ::-oopss:

----------


## Elena1989

> Wie macht ihr dass denn mit Physik? Lernt ihr da die ganzen Formeln auswendig und knnt sie dann auch anwenden? Oder kreuzt ihr da sehr viel und hofft, dass sich die Fragen immer auf die gleichen Schwerpunkte begrenzen? Ich finde dass so aussichtslos... Die Formeln knnt ich mir vielleicht eventuell noch merken, aber anwenden


Also, Theorie von mir und ein paar Freunden: Durch viel lernen schaffen wir vielleicht 6 - 7 Fragen richtig zu kreuzen (es ist nmlich wirklich aussichtslos), ohne lernen durch intelligentes raten 3-4. Das ist den Aufwand nicht wert also lassen wir es weg.  :bhh: 

Falls ich noch Zeit haben sollte (haha), dann schau ich es mir vielleicht noch mal an. Aber nachdem ich keine haben werde, lass ich's weg ^^

Aber ansonsten, falls man's nicht weglassen will, wrde ich einfach nur kreuzen..

----------


## Sonnenschein2

> Also, Theorie von mir und ein paar Freunden: Durch viel lernen schaffen wir vielleicht 6 - 7 Fragen richtig zu kreuzen (es ist nmlich wirklich aussichtslos), ohne lernen durch intelligentes raten 3-4. Das ist den Aufwand nicht wert also lassen wir es weg.


richtig ! wir haben Physik damals auch einfach ganz weg gelassen in der Vorbereitung auf's Physikum, also verschwende damit nicht all zu viel Zeit wre auch mein Rat

----------


## abi07

Ich hab mir damals nur die einfachen Formeln nochmal angeschaut (also die, die ich auch verstanden habe und anwenden konnte) - das kostet vielleicht eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde und man kann damit schon die Hlfte der Fragen beantworten. In unserem Physikumsthread hatten wir die wichtigsten Formeln zusammengetragen - vielleicht kann ich mich in den nchsten Tagen aufraffen, das mal rauszusuchen... :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

Ich wollte gerade sagen.
hatten wir in unserem thread nicht die physik auf 10 formeln runtergekrzt
ich kann auch mal zu hause schauen, aber ich befrchte fast, dass ich alles nach dem P verbrannt habe  :Woow:

----------


## abi07

:Grinnnss!:  Dito!  :Grinnnss!: 

So, hab mal geschaut: Hier http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...rmeln&page=244 findet man unser Physiklernkonzept... :Top: 
Danke nochmal an tortet und die anderen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hey super! Vielen Dank! ::-winky:  Wenn ihr das mit den paar Formeln geschafft habt, mach ich das auch so, kann ja dann nicht falsch sein  :hmmm...: 
Ich hatte auch vor, es komplett weg zu lassen bzw. halt n paar Fragen zu kreuzen. Das hab ich n paar Kommilitonen erzhlt und nur blde Kommentare geerntet ( "Waaaaas?? Du musst doch alles wissen/lernen!!" und "Das traust du dich?"). Ich kann diese realittsfremden Vorstellungen dieser kleinen Super-Abiturienten nicht mehr hren, deswegen dacht ich, ich muss hier mal ein paar "normale" Leute fragen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Klasse! Vielen Dank fr den Link  :Smilie: 
Darber hinausgehend werd ich fr Physik wohl auch nichts machen. 
Aber Julchen, kenn das ganze Geschwafel dieser Superperfektionisten auch nicht mehr hren, krieg da echt nur die Panik wenn ich mich dem Gerede zu lange aussetz.. Gut, dass es dieses Forum gibt!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Ich hab Physik aus Zeitgrnden weggelassen, hab halt geraten.
Ana, BC, Physio und Psycho sind viel wichtiger

----------


## Laelya

@lilapple:
man kann gar nicht alles wissen...bin ich jedenfalls der meinung.
und man sollte sich da berhaupt nicht verrckt machen lassen.
du lernst so wie du es immer getan hast, immerhin bist du doch damit auch immer durch dir prfungen gekommen....es gibt immer leute, die sich vor den prfungen "wichtig" machen wollen....(das mein ich net bse ::-oopss: )
aber jeder ist halt ein anderer lerntyp

euch viel erfolg, wann seid ihr dran?

----------


## lilapple

@Laelya: Da hast du recht!
Hab nochmal angerufen, werd ziemlich sicher am 8. oder 9. August mndlich geprft. Ich hoffe mir reicht die  Zeit dann noch fr die kleinen Fcher und jede Menge kreuzen..

----------


## cookiemonster

hallo,

bis welches jahr kreuzt ihr eigentlich zurck?

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich kreuz einfach meine schwarze Reihe (19. Auflage) durch, ohne aufs Jahr zu achten. 
Wenn ich dann ganze Examen mit Mediscript kreuz, hab ich vor, so bis 2007 zurck zu kreuzen. Sollte ich am Ende noch Zeit haben-wovon ich nicht ausgeh :hmmm...: - kreuz ich allerhchstens bis 2005!
Das reicht doch, oder kreuzt ihr weiter zurck??

----------


## cookiemonster

laut statistik von medilearn sind 80-90prozent der fragen der letzten 10 physika im darauffolgenden physikum anzutreffen...entweder in abgewandelter form oder wortlaut gleich .....also wre es eigentlich sinnvoll fr kommendes physikum bis ...... zu schwierig jetzt zu rechnen...ich kann doch nur kreuzen und sonst nichts  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:    . aber die letzten 10 physika zu kreuzen ausreichend sein denk ich.....

----------


## -Julchen-

F11 H10 F10 H09 F09 H08 F08 H07 F07... Das sind 10, also bis 2007 kreuzen! Das trifft sich ja, entspricht exakt meinem Plan :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Da fehlt H06, dann sinds 10 ::-oopss:  Vielleicht sollte ich auch lieber beim kreuzen bleiben :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

So, seit gestern vermutlich scheinfrei.  :bhh: 
Heut nachmittag beginnen die Physikumvorbereitungen. Hab jetzt auch eine Lerngruppe und bin mal gespannt, wie das ganze wird. Muss mich nur zurechtfinden, welche KLB und sonstiges Material notwendig und dann gehts rund.  :Smilie: 
Habt ihr auch Lerngruppen fr das mndliche? Und wenn ja, wie lernt ihr mit denen zusammen? Unsere trifft sich 3mal die Woche um ein Physikum mit ausgewhlten Themen zu simulieren. Bin gespannt wies wird.

----------


## lilapple

Ui, dann ist mein Plan, bis 2000 zurck zu kreuzen, vielleicht doch etwas bertrieben. Kam mir ohnehin bissl viel vor ;)
@Sahni: Voll gut, dass du sowas machst, ich mach gar nichts dergleichen bis jetzt, hab auch keine Ahnung wie ich mich am besten aufs Mndliche vorbereiten soll..

----------


## risingsun

noch 18 tage bis scheinfreiheit berhaupt mglich ist - narf

----------


## Sahni

lilapple und risingsun, warum steht bei euch noch 3tes Semester im Profil?  :Smilie: 
Naja 18 Tage bis scheinfreiheit ist doch auch gut. Ich muss mich ja auch nun 
erstmal an das mndliche Physikum machen. So meine Bcher werd ich hier 
auch mal nach und nach aufzhlen:

Histo: Lllmann + medilearn
Anatomie: Prometheus + Medilearn?
Biochemie: Medilearn (Duale reihe nur ab und an)
Physiologie: Huppelsberg (Thieme KLB) + Silbernagl Taschenatlas 
                 (+ Medilearn)    + Lernkarten (von elsevier)
Bio, Chemie, Physik: Medilearn
KREUZEN: Mediscript (bin noch am berlegen bzgl. der schwarzen reihe, aber denke medilearn und mediscript sollten das schon ganz gut puffern) 

Und nun bin ich wieder am Lernen  ::-dance:

----------


## Elena1989

> noch 18 tage bis scheinfreiheit berhaupt mglich ist - narf


32.. zwar nicht bis scheinfrei, nur bis zur letzten Klausur. Der letzte Schein kommt erst Ende Juli, aber da gibt's keine Klausur...

Ich hoffe nur, dass Physikum in 5 Wochen mglich ist, aber muss wohl. Hab mich mittlerweile dazu entschieden, wohl doch mitzuschreiben, deswegen muss das klappen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wei eigentlich jemand, ab wann die Medi - Learn Hefte fr Biochemie wieder verfgbar sind? Mir fehlt nach unserer Biochemie - Klausur noch die Hlfte vom Stoff und ich wei nicht, ob ich das im Horn schaffe. Aber die Medi - Learn Hefte sind ja momentan nicht mehr zu kriegen... Wei jemand, ob die noch vor dem Physikum wieder rauskommen oder muss ich dann wohl oder bel doch den Horn nehmen?

----------


## Sahni

Schau sonst, ob du sie vielleicht irgendwoher gebraucht kriegen kannst Elena.
Ansonsten gibts auch noch: http://www.amazon.de/Kurzlehrbuch-Bi...7874661&sr=8-1

----------


## Elena1989

> Schau sonst, ob du sie vielleicht irgendwoher gebraucht kriegen kannst Elena.
> Ansonsten gibts auch noch: http://www.amazon.de/Kurzlehrbuch-Bi...7874661&sr=8-1


Das mit dem gebraucht versuche ich schon ne Weile bei ebay, aber die zahlen teilweise fr gebracuthe, markierte Auflagen genauso viel wie neu und fr nicht markierte teilweise noch mehr und das sehe ich dann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ein...

Naja, das Kurzlehrbuch hat hgalt auch schon wieder 450 Seiten. Der Horn hat 600.. Ob sich das jetzt so viel schenkt?

----------


## lilapple

> lilapple und risingsun, warum steht bei euch noch 3tes Semester im Profil?


Huups gute Frage, wurde auch sogleich behoben. Ich fhl mich eben noch nicht so weit ;)

----------


## lilapple

> lilapple und risingsun, warum steht bei euch noch 3tes Semester im Profil?


Huups, gute Frage, wurde auch sogleich behoben. Ich fhl mich eben noch nicht so weit ;)

----------


## Sahni

Hatte vermutet, dass das KLB vielleicht ein bisschen komprimierter ist als der Horn und vielleicht auch qualitativ einwenig besser. Hab den Horn nur einmal kurz verwendet und war persnlich nicht so begeistert. Einige hatten frs Physikum das KLB empfohlen, von dem Horn hab ich in meinem Umkreis aber selten gehrt. 
Denke aber die besten Schwerpunkte setzen noch die medilearn hefte. Falls kaufen schwer ist, wie wrs mit einer onlineversion? Habe gehrt, dass die berall umsonst rumgereicht werden. Sollte also vielleicht eine option sein.  :hmmm...:

----------


## lilapple

Also in Biochemie bin ich froh und dankbar, wenn ich die Inhalte der ML-Skripte irgendwie drauf hab.. Darber hinaus werd ich wohl echt nichts hinbekommen

----------


## LaTraviata

> 32.. zwar nicht bis scheinfrei, nur bis zur letzten Klausur. Der letzte Schein kommt erst Ende Juli, aber da gibt's keine Klausur...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass Physikum in 5 Wochen mglich ist, aber muss wohl. Hab mich mittlerweile dazu entschieden, wohl doch mitzuschreiben, deswegen muss das klappen! 
> 
> Wei eigentlich jemand, ab wann die Medi - Learn Hefte fr Biochemie wieder verfgbar sind? Mir fehlt nach unserer Biochemie - Klausur noch die Hlfte vom Stoff und ich wei nicht, ob ich das im Horn schaffe. Aber die Medi - Learn Hefte sind ja momentan nicht mehr zu kriegen... Wei jemand, ob die noch vor dem Physikum wieder rauskommen oder muss ich dann wohl oder bel doch den Horn nehmen?


Auf der Seite, wo die Skripte direkt vertrieben werden (LINK), steht, dass man die vierte Auflage bereits vorbestellen kann und diese dann noch Anfang Juli ausgeliefert wird.  Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter...

LG!

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Mach dir keine Sorgen - die BC-Klausur war schwerer als das Physikum. Wirklich. 

@Elena: Wenn es irgendwie geht, dann versuch ML fr BC herzukriegen - meine unmarkierten hab ich leider gleich nach dem P verkauft...
Ansonsten kann ich das KLB von Thieme schon sehr empfehlen. Ich bin auch kein groer Fan vom Horn und meine schon, dass da ein gewaltiger Unterschied besteht - der Horn ist ja abgesehen von der Seitenzahl auch vom Format her grer und - wie ich finde - unbersichtlich. Aber wenn du damit bisher gut vorangekommen bist, dann bleib dabei - auer du hast die Mglichkeit, auf die ML-Skripte umzusteigen. 

@Sahni: Deine Bcherliste klingt ganz hnlich wie meine von damals - nur den Lllman habe ich mir nicht angetan: viel zu umfangreich dafr, dass im Schriftlichen eh kaum Histo drankommt und man sich im Mndlichen auf die Lieblingsprparate seiner Prfer konzentrieren sollte. Ich hatte auch da das Thieme KLB.

----------


## Sahni

Da ich eh erstmal nur die Grundlagen mit der Lllmann erarbeite geht das bestimmt. Hab mir schonmal das KLB Histologie von Ulfig an der bib vorbestellt, falls du das meinst.  :Smilie:  Werd mir das mal anschauen und eventuell umsteigen. War immer groer Renate-Fan, aber fand sie in einigen Gebieten schon sehr ausfhrlich. 
Habt ihr fr Embryologie ein Buch verwendet? Find embryo sehr spannend und es wird auch gern im mndlichen gefragt. Hab nen Fabel fr den Sadler, der echt gut beschrieben ist. Fr das Mndliche muss man ja schon die ein oder andere Embryofrage sptestens mit den Altskripten lernen. Da wrd mich interessieren, welches Buch ihr da verwendet habt. (einfach prometheus, duale reihe oder so schinken wie den moore...)

----------


## abi07

@Sahni: Ja, ich meine den Ulfig. Super besichtlich und gut in wenigen Tagen schaffbar. Hat es fr mich total gebracht!
Embryo: Ich hatte im Mndlichen DEN Embryoprof als Prfer (der bei uns die Embryo-VL macht und das natrlich immer gerne prft) und hab zum Lernen 1. das ML-Skript verwendet (eines der Ana-Skripte, wei nicht mehr genau das wievielte es war), 2. das Embryo-Kapitel im kleinen Benninghoff (kompakte Darstellung auf ca. 19 Seiten) und 3. die Altprotokolle. Hat super geklappt.

----------


## lilapple

@abi: Super das mit Embryo, das beruhigt mich sehr  :Smilie:  
Du warst beim Kugler? Wie war der so drauf in der Prfung?

Find den Ulfig auch genial! Mag die Renate zwar auch total gerne, aber aus Zeitgrnden wird das Buch wohl (leider) im Regal bleiben mssen.

----------


## cookiemonster

hi, 

wems hilft .... http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/lerne.../anatomie.html

 :Top:

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Ja, ich hatte den Kugler. Erst hatte ich ein bisschen Angst, aber das hat sich als vollkommen unbegrndet erwiesen - war wirklich der angenehmste der drei Prfer. Seine geknurrten Kommentare und die zur Schau gestellte Ungeduld, wenn man nicht schnell was wei, kann man aushalten, dafr sind die Fragen superfair und die Bewertung wirklich sehr studentenfreundlich. DER will einen nicht reinreiten!

----------


## Stephan0815

Hatte auch Kugler... 
"Alles wird gut!" Und war auch so. Der prft ja als Leiter und hat auch lange Erfahrung. Das ist ein fairer Prfer, auch wenn er streng und mrrisch zu sein scheint. Versucht auch die Spannung aus der Prfung zu nehmen durch seinen "relaxten, bayerischen Slang". 
Der versucht wirklich nicht die Leute rauszukegeln aus der Prfung, aber wie jeder Anatom hat er so seine no-gos - beim Kopf keine Abstriche machen, die Nervenbahnen von Anfang bis Ende muss man da drauf haben, die fragt er ganz konkret. Den Prfungsprotokollen vertrauen, die haben recht. 
Beim Mikroskop einfach mal drauf achten, was NICHT drin ist! (in der Liste) Das erspart einiges beim Wiederholen und ist eigentlich ganz logisch, wenn man ihn kennengelernt hat.  :Grinnnss!: 
Werd das mein Lebtag nicht vergessen, als er da in seinem Kittel auf mich zukam:
"Ach sie kenn ich ja... (sehr doppeldeutig...  ::-angel:  ) Naja, herzlichen Glckwunsch, sie haben die Ehre heute allein von mir geprft zu werden - ihre beiden Kommilitonen haben den Schw.... eingezogen."
Nach knapp 1 1/2 Stunden war der Spuk vorbei und ich drauen (schtze mal als erster am ersten Tag damals) und sehr sehr glcklich ^^

----------


## lilapple

Danke euch, freut mich wirklich sowas zu lesen. 
Vor der mndlichen hab ich nmlich mit Abstand immer noch am meisten Angst...

----------


## Sahni

Hey, ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr euch auf Anatomie mit dem Prometheus vorbereitet. Das sind ja schon 3Teile die insgesamt 1200 Seiten ausmachen. berblttert ihr die meisten nur und lernt nur die einschlgigen sachen wie: Muskeln, Gefverlufe und Nerven? Oder lernt ihr auch Gelenke aus dem Prometheus? (finde die struktur da einwenig unbersichtlich, die duale reihe wrde aber ebenfalls den Rahmen sprengen)

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

> Hey, ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr euch auf Anatomie mit dem Prometheus vorbereitet. Das sind ja schon 3Teile die insgesamt 1200 Seiten ausmachen. berblttert ihr die meisten nur und lernt nur die einschlgigen sachen wie: Muskeln, Gefverlufe und Nerven? Oder lernt ihr auch Gelenke aus dem Prometheus? (finde die struktur da einwenig unbersichtlich, die duale reihe wrde aber ebenfalls den Rahmen sprengen)


Jo... wei irgendwie auch noch nicht wie ich Anatomie genau wiederholen soll... hab zwar als Tutor nochmal ein paar Dinge wiederholt, aber so richtig auch nicht. Hab mir jetzt das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme geholt und hab eigentlich einen recht positiven Eindruck... hat knapp 500 Seiten und ist damit wohl ein guter Kompromiss zwischen zu viel und zu wenig. Bin sowieso in der letzten Zeit ein Freund der Thieme Kurzlehrbcher geworden. Fr die Klausuren isses vielleicht ein bisschen knapp, aber frs Physikum denke ich ausreichend.

----------


## cookiemonster

fr anatomie nehm ich die skripte und schau mir die sachen die dort drin stehen nochmal im atlas an. beim kreuzen auch....irgendwann hat man raus was die schwerpunkte des impp sind. und diese wrde ich gezielt im atlas nachschauen...aber jede seite im prom. durchzuarbeiten halte ich nicht fr sinnvoll. anfangs hab ich auch mit dem klb thieme gearbeitet..find ich auch empfehlenswert aber beim kreuzen merkt man schon dass die skripte vllig ausreichend sind in kombi mit atlas...auch fr eine hohe punktzahl falls das jemand will.


impp SUUCKS ......bei einigen fragen denkt man sich da sitzt ein haufen leute zusammen die sich denken "wiiiie kann ich meine frage so formulieren dass der student sie falsch beantwortet...." wer bekommt gelegentlich auch aggresionsanflle bei deren fragen..... ??  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

Danke fr die Tipps. Anatomie lern ich aber fr mndliche + schriftliche und versuch da beides irgendwie abzudecken. Hab die mc fragen da eh schon gekreuzt und kam da auch auf fr mich zufriedenstellende ergebnisse.  :Smilie: 
Aber denke grade frs mndliche muss man grundlagen wie muskeln eh fr jeden prfer kennen, wobei man da schon zwischen wichtig und weniger wichtigen muskeln unterscheiden sollte und auch im detail von ansatz ursprung usw. 
Hab da immer so meine schwierigkeiten...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

Anatomie ist generell ein bisschen schwierig zu lernen frs P - frs Schriftliche einfach an den IMPP-Fragen orientieren, bisschen in die ML-Skripte reinschnuppern und vielleicht Topographie (wird anscheinend in den Fragen immer wichtiger) anschauen. Frs Mndliche total auf die Protokolle konzentrieren und das anhand der Histoprparate und Leichen(teile) gut anschauen.

EDIT @Sahni: Naja, das ist halt alles sehr prferspezifisch. Der eine will die Muskeln genau, der andere (z.B. meiner damals) den Kopf/ZNS (v.a. die parasympathischen Kopfganglien, die Hirnnerven und die Schmerzbahn). Da bestehen extreme Unterschiede. Da kannst du wirklich nur warten, bis du die Protokolle hast, sonst lernst du dich an sinnlosen Details kaputt und brauchst am Ende was vllig anderes...

----------


## cookiemonster

ist frs mndliche vllt bisschen zu frh...aber kommt hier jemand aus heidelberg und wei wie man an die aktuellen mndl. altprotokolle fr heidelberger dozenten rankkommt?

----------


## Sahni

Danke fr die Infos Abi!  :Grinnnss!: 
Also wre es vielleicht besser jetzt erstmal Biochemie und Physiologie fertig zu machen und dann mit den Protokollen sich gezielt vorzubereiten. 
Hoffe das klappt.

----------


## diejula

> ist frs mndliche vllt bisschen zu frh...aber kommt hier jemand aus heidelberg und wei wie man an die aktuellen mndl. altprotokolle fr heidelberger dozenten rankkommt?


einfach mal die fachschaftsseite googlen  :Big Grin: 
da gibts jede menge in einer datenbank
letztes jahr wurde auch fleiig was eingegeben hab ich gesehn.

ich hab aber irgendwie etwas angst mich darauf zu verlassen, dass hnliche fragen kommen, aber wie schon gesagt wurde kann man ja schlecht alles bis ins detail lernen.  :Nixweiss: 

edit:
nicht-heidelberger mssen einfach mal ne email an die fachschaft schreiben, zwecks log-in in die datenbank

----------


## cookiemonster

> einfach mal die fachschaftsseite googlen 
> da gibts jede menge in einer datenbank
> letztes jahr wurde auch fleiig was eingegeben hab ich gesehn.
> 
> ich hab aber irgendwie etwas angst mich darauf zu verlassen, dass hnliche fragen kommen, aber wie schon gesagt wurde kann man ja schlecht alles bis ins detail lernen. 
> 
> edit:
> nicht-heidelberger mssen einfach mal ne email an die fachschaft schreiben, zwecks log-in in die datenbank


cool danke !

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Vor der mndlichen hab ich nmlich mit Abstand immer noch am meisten Angst...


Die mndliche ist nicht so schlimm wie man denkt, sie geht echt schnell rum, wir waren insgesamt 3 Std drin, angefhlt hat es sich wie 5 Minuten, die Prfer sind auch sehr nett, berhren auch manche Dinge, die du so von dir gibts, wenns irgendwie was wirres ist und fragen nochmal nach.
Beispiel
Anatomie war mein erstes Prfungsfach, ich hatte Duodenum als Histoprparat und mein Prfer wollte wissen, was es noch fr Darmabschnitte gibt ( Duodenum, Ileum, Jejunum), ich hab ihm was von pars superior und so erzhlt, er war ganz geduldig und meinte , er kenne so einen Abschnitt nicht, mir ists dann auch aufgefallen.
Oder ne Bekannte von mir sollte an einer Leiche das Gesicht erklren, sie fing erstmal an mit, das ist ne Nase, ein Mund, etc. der BC-Prof hat sich anscheinend nicht mehr bekommen.

----------


## abi07

Kann das nur besttigen! Ich war in meinem Physikum als Erste mit Physio dran und der Prof meinte: Fangen wir mit was Einfachem an - zeichnen Sie blablabla (irgendwelche Druckdiagramme whrend der Herzaktion). Da sa ich erstmal eine volle Minute da ohne mich zu rhren oder zu sprechen und hab schon smtliche Felle davonschwimmen sehen...dass der Ana-Prof immer lauter gemurrt und gesthnt hat, weil ich nichts gesagt habe, hat die Sache auch nicht besser gemacht...
Aber letztendlich hat mich der Physiologe noch irgendwie durch das Thema bugsiert und dann schnell was Anderes gefragt - die Note war am Ende trotzdem gut!  :Grinnnss!: 
Also, keine Panik, man darf auch Sachen nicht wissen, ohne dass man gleich ein paar Noten schlechter ist oder gar durchfllt. 
Und ein Mitprfling wusste wirklich kaum was - v.a. in BC und Ana war das eine Katastrophe und mir schon fast peinlich. Trotzdem haben sie in beidem noch eine 4 gegeben. Die wollen einem wirklich nichts!

----------


## lilapple

Danke fr eure aufmunternden Worte  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es iwie klappt.. Eigentlich ist die Note ja relativ egal, aber iwie willich auch nicht grade so mit ner vier durchbuchsiert werden...

Grade aktuell beschftigen mich die Sorgen, ob es vielleicht ein Fehler war, sich fr den frher Termin (mndliche vor der schriftlichen) anzumelden.. Man htte halt schon deutlich mehr Zeit frs Lernen, auerdem mach ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um die kleinen Fcher und auch um Psycho.. die zwei Wochen dazwischen sind ja schon etwas knapp bemessen.. 
Meinem Lernplan hink ich jedenfalls jetzt schon bel hinterher..

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Hattet ihr da eine Wahl? Interessant - bei uns war es nur von vornherein klar, dass das Mndliche vor dem Schriftlichen ist, alles andere wurde zugeteilt/ausgelost. Ich denke, dass zwei Wochen vor dem Schriftlichen der perfekte Termin ist - den hatte ich nmlich auch!  :bhh: 
Und zu deiner Beruhigung: Ich habe bis zur Mndlichen kaum gekreuzt und die kleinen Fcher noch GAR NICHT gelernt. Zwei Wochen reichen locker. In den zwei Wochen habe ich dann aber konsequent vormittags ein halbes Examen gekreuzt (also jeweils entweder Tag 1 oder 2), nachmittags Psycho und Bio in der ML-Skripten gelesen (Physik und Chemie habe ich nur gekreuzt) und abends die falsch gekreuzten Sachen vom Vormittag wiederholt und teilweise noch ein bisschen nach Fchern/Themen (persnliche Schwchen) gekreuzt. Drei oder vier Tage vorher habe ich dann noch das aktuellste P auf Papier gekreuzt (kriegt man ja bei der Anmeldung) und die "Das-bringt-Punkte"-Kapitel von Physio, BC und Ana gelesen. 
Wrde ich im Nachhinein alles wieder so machen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Ja wir konnten sozusagen whlen, vorrausgesetzt, man wurde irgendwie rechtzeitig ber die Regelung informiert, dass man sich je nach Anmeldetermin (Frist begann ja in den Ferien) noch einen der beiden Termine aussuchen darf. Denjenigen, die spter dran waren, wurde diese Entscheidung dann abgenommen und die werden alle spt geprft.. ich wusste ber diese Regelung gar nicht Bescheid, wurde nur zufllig von ner Kommilitonen informiert.. Naja jetzt ists halt so, ich hoff es haut iwie hin..

----------


## macl

Vielleicht ist das thema hier schon angesprochen worden, aber ich wollte mal fragen, wie eure erfahrungen mit den medilearn-skripten sind?kann man damit gut das schriftliche physikum lernen? deckt es die IMPP-sachen ab?

ist ja witzig,dass ihr das mndliche vor dem schriftlichen habt. wir haben das mndliche erst im september...

danke fr antworten...ach ja...muss es denn die aktuellste auflage sein?oder kann ich auch mit einer lteren lernen?

----------


## abi07

Ich hab mit den ML-Skripten fr Biochemie, Psycho, Bio und teilweise Anatomie und Physio gelernt. Meiner Meinung nach sind sie fr BC absolut super und fr die kleinen Fcher ebenso. Physio habe ich, auch im Hinblick auf die Semesterklausur, die ich damals noch hatte, und das Mndliche, mehr aus dem Huppelsberg gelernt. In Anatomie hab ich die Hefte zur Orientierung genommen und dann einiges im Atlas angeschaut oder im kleinen Benninghoff nachgelesen. 

Ob du die aktuellste Auflage brauchst, musst du natrlich selber wissen, aber soweit ich wei, gibt es im Internet doch kostenlos Aktualisierungs-PDF's und Fehlerlisten und sowas. Sollte also kein Problem sein.

----------


## macl

ahh prima,wusste ich nicht.vielen dank.
http://www.medi-learn.de/seiten/errata/index.php

falls jemand auch die seite braucht

----------


## cookiemonster

@macl: ber bc und physio skripte kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. aber anatomie und die kleinen fcher kann man damit 80-90 % kreuzen....anatomie wrd ich aber in kombination mit prometheus empfehlen.....partiell einige relevante topographien nochmal anschauen etc....

----------


## macl

ja ok danke dir.
hab es grad mal mit biochemie-thema vitamine probiert und man konnte die schwarze reihe gut damit kreuzen.

----------


## fatali

nix gegen den horn. das ist mit das beste medizinische lehrbuch, was je geschrieben wurde. also rein vom didaktischen her. liest sich flott und erklrt dabei viel. die duale reihe wrde man fr viele bekloppte stze einfach gerne in die tonne treten.

aber frs physikum brauch man dicke lehrbcher nich. ich vertraue ganz auf die macht von medilearn, und meinem hintergrundwissen. 
habt ihr keine alten notizen, die ihr zum lernen verwendet? man ackert sich doch nicht durch so lehrbcher, um das ganze danach nochmal zu machen  :was ist das...?: 
ich hab schn meine biochemie notzien mit farbe und selbstgemachten skizzen und kann mir damit in krzerster zeit das ganze prfungswissen fr die klausur wieder aneignen.  ::-stud:

----------


## Resi_Stent

noch 2 Monate :-/
habt ihr auch immer wieder das Gefhl es nicht zu schaffen???  :grrrr....: 

ich lern BC mit dem Horn. Find den echt klasse  :Grinnnss!: 
und eben mit den Notizen aus dem Semester....wobei ich eben auch ganz gerne noch mal Text dazu lese! Deswegen eben der Horn!

Fr physio kann ich mich grad noch fr kein Lehrbuch entscheiden!
Endweder der Hick (intensiv) oder der Huppelsberg! Womit habt ihr bessere erfahrung?

Gre
Resi_

----------


## altalena

Physio mach ich mit ner Kombi aus Huppelsberg und Schmidt/Lang.... ich mag das Buch eigentlich, is gut erklrt und die meisten Themen stehen da auch ausfhrlich drin.

----------


## -Julchen-

Das Problem bei meinen eigenen Mitschrieben ist nur, dass der Stoff im Semester ja viel genauer und mit allen Details gelernt werden musste, die jetzt frs Physikum irrelevant sind! Deshalb mach ichs so, ich lern mit den Skripten und les nebenher meine Aufschriebe durch (lern sie aber nicht). Wenn ich dann das Gefhl hab, mir ist das nicht genau genug, lern ich halt doch aus den Aufschrieben und Lehrbchern. Aber NUR KLB, ich hasse nichts mehr als zig Seiten Text, in denen eine einzige Info zehnmal umschrieben wird!!!

----------


## Resi_Stent

also mir wird wohl fr den Lang keine Ziet mehr bleiben!
Werd da eins der KLBs nehmen. Mal sehen fr welches ich mich entscheide  :Grinnnss!: 

wie luft es sonst so bei euch?
lieg ihr gut im Plan?

----------


## lilapple

Mitschriften hab ich fast nie gemacht, bin kein Mitschreib- bzw Rausschreibtyp  :Frown: 
In Physio hab ich noch den Gekle, bin mir aber iwie immer noch nich so sicher mit diesem Buch, ist schon echt gut geschrieben, aber an vielen Stellen einfach zu viel.. Ich bin mom am berlegen ob ich nicht einfach am Anfang mal nur ML Skripte htte lernen sollen in Physio, u die dann aber richtig.. Von den  vielen verschiedenen Lehrbchern ist bei mir fast nichts hngen geblieben.. Und dann kommt noch die Klausur in Physio... Yey!
Ich hab momentan total das Gefhl, es unmglich schaffen zu knnen. Bin nicht mehr im Zeitplan und irgendwie schein ich alles, was ich bisher gelernt hab, schon wieder vergessen zu haben  :Nixweiss: 
Ein Kampf gegen Windmhlen... 
Und dann ist da ja noch Neuroanatomie.... Allein dafr knnt ich glaub ich vier Wochen lernen...

----------


## -Julchen-

So, nachdem ich jetzt eine Nacht drber geschlafen hab :hmmm...:  hab ich mich dazu entschieden, nur die MediLearn Skripte zu lernen, dafr die aber richtig. Meine Aufschriebe nehm ich nur so zum durchlesen. Aber sagt mal, denkt ihr, es ist zuviel, ein Skript pro Tag zu lernen?

----------


## diejula

> So, nachdem ich jetzt eine Nacht drber geschlafen hab hab ich mich dazu entschieden, nur die MediLearn Skripte zu lernen, dafr die aber richtig. Meine Aufschriebe nehm ich nur so zum durchlesen. Aber sagt mal, denkt ihr, es ist zuviel, ein Skript pro Tag zu lernen?


ich mach das seit ein paar tagen genau so, wie du schreibst. wollte erst auch noch mit notizen oder zustzlichen bchern lernen, aber da ich erst am mo angefangen habe, ist das nicht zu schaffen fr mich. lerne ein skript am tag und kreuze das theme aus 5-7 alten physika abends, das klappt in physio bis jetzt ganz gut und man kann auch locker 90% damit kreuzen. ich denk mir wenn hinten raus noch zeit is (ist eh nie so) kann man immer noch detailwissen drauf laden.

----------


## HosHa

oh mann wie schafft ihr es nur EIN GANZES skript am Tag zu LERNEN ? 
Es ist zu lesen krieg ich gerade mal so hin, aber richtig alles drauf haben, da bentige ich z.b. beim herz skript in physio locker drei tage....mnno

----------


## -Julchen-

@jula: Ich fang ja erst am Samstag an, hab nach der Integrierten einfach eine Woche Lernfrei gebraucht. Sonst dreh ich durch bis August :Grinnnss!:  Und in acht Wochen sollte das auch zu schaffen sein. Ich denk auch, ein Skript am Tag plus die alten Examen kreuzen ist machbar. Allerdings heb ich mir die letzten vier fr den Schluss auf. Am Anfang mach ich aber die kleinen Fcher, Bio, Chemie und so, da ich denk, in Biochemie und Physio wei ich noch mehr, sodass ich das am Ende kurz vorher nochmal mach, wenn auch das schon wieder ne Weile her ist.

----------


## leofgyth77

> oh mann wie schafft ihr es nur EIN GANZES skript am Tag zu LERNEN ? 
> Es ist zu lesen krieg ich gerade mal so hin, aber richtig alles drauf haben, da bentige ich z.b. beim herz skript in physio locker drei tage....mnno


mach dir keinen kopf, mir gehts auch so!
ich hab jetz erstmal alle einmal sehr konzentriert durchgelesen und jetz muss ich dann mal schaun, wie lang ich dann wirklich so zum lernen brauch. anatomie wird sicherlich lnger dauern (:

----------


## diejula

naja ich sag ja auch nich, dass ich dann alles perfekt drauf habe..
aber abends zum kreuzen reichts schon.
ich mache dann halt lieber weiter, auch wenn ich was noch nicht 100% kann, weil ich denke lieber alles grob lernen, als ein thema nicht mehr zu schaffen..

@julia
ich war schon wieder voll motiviert am mo, da dann ja die ergebnisse der integrierten raus waren  :Big Grin: , das neurophysio skript hab ich auch nur berflogen  :Big Grin:  da spart man gleich einen tag

----------


## mausimhausograus

hi  :Grinnnss!: 
da ich grad merke,wie sehr mir die anatomie flten gegangen ist,ich aber auch nicht zeit habe *jeden*tag im prpsaal zu hocken,wollt ich mal fragen,ob ihr gute anatomiefotoatlanten kennt...
theorie wiederhole ich mit den pompsen promethsen,htte aber auch gerne mal *realittsnahe* bilder in entsprechender farbe sowie zustand zur topozuordnung,damits nachher im prpsaal nicht so mehr so dauert.

harre eurer meinung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fatali

den rohen: http://www.ciao.de/Anatomie_des_Mens..._Elke__2166959


wie kann man blo prometheus und den anderen quatsch kaufen. wenn dann einen richtigen atlas. hab ich mir auch zugelegt.

ich schaff auch nur ein script in zwei tagen. mit fakten einspeichern in mein lern-computer ^^
supermemo98 - ist sowas wie karteikarten lernen nur halt effektiver, weil digital.
hab bald die ganze physiologie eingespeichert und kann damit in ein paar stunden alle(!) fakten wieder auffrischen. ist zwar sau anstrengend, aber bringts voll.

wenn man sich jetz ranhlt, kann man es noch gut schaffen mit den mediscripten. also ran an den speck ;)

----------


## leofgyth77

ich finde, wenn man jetzt anfngt, ist man super dran...wenn man bedenkt, dass einige erst so richtig effekt 4-5 wochen davor anfangen knnen (:

ja, der fotoatlas von rohen ist wirklich gut ( das wars dann aber auch schon von rohen..die bcher von ihm sind ganz grausam meiner meinung nach)
von supermemo98 hab ich noch nie gehrt...wie genau funktioniert das denn?

----------


## Srey

Den Rohen kann ich auch empfehlen...
Die broschierte Ausgabe kostet da 40 Euro im Gegensatz zum Hardcover, was so 90 kostet...

----------


## fatali

supermemo ist halt sowas wie karteikarten. vorne frage + hinten antwort eingeben sozusagen. dann vorne abfragen lassen und je nach dem ob man es wusste als richtig oder falsch markieren. wenns richtig ist, kommts halt weg. wenns falsch war kommts nach hinten in die schlange.

man kann dann noch unterschiedlich bewerten, wie gut man etwas wusste, dann wird es unterschiedlich weit nach hinten gebracht in die schlange. aber hat imo. keinen groen wert. die schnelle wiederholung ist dafr umso effekter. nicht lange nachdenken, sondern einfach wissen. wenn mans nich weiss halt angucken und spter nomma fragen lassen. nach 3-4 versuchen kommen dann selbst sachen ins gedchtnis, die man sich nicht so leicht merkt. 
und je regelmiger man das dann festigt, desto stabiler wird es. 

ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso niemand auf die idee bisher gekommen ist, so ein frage-antwort spiel fr einfaches faktenwissen frs physikum zu entwickeln. eine echte marktlcke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Resi_Stent

> supermemo ist halt sowas wie karteikarten. vorne frage + hinten antwort eingeben sozusagen. dann vorne abfragen lassen und je nach dem ob man es wusste als richtig oder falsch markieren. wenns richtig ist, kommts halt weg. wenns falsch war kommts nach hinten in die schlange.
> 
> man kann dann noch unterschiedlich bewerten, wie gut man etwas wusste, dann wird es unterschiedlich weit nach hinten gebracht in die schlange. aber hat imo. keinen groen wert. die schnelle wiederholung ist dafr umso effekter. nicht lange nachdenken, sondern einfach wissen. wenn mans nich weiss halt angucken und spter nomma fragen lassen. nach 3-4 versuchen kommen dann selbst sachen ins gedchtnis, die man sich nicht so leicht merkt. 
> und je regelmiger man das dann festigt, desto stabiler wird es. 
> 
> ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso niemand auf die idee bisher gekommen ist, so ein frage-antwort spiel fr einfaches faktenwissen frs physikum zu entwickeln. eine echte marktlcke


das klingt echt gut!
Kann man das irgwndwo runterladen?
Ich hab grad ein bisschen gegooglet und so ein lernprogramm gefunden, nur wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Muss man es selbst mit Infos fllen?!? Oder?
Wre super, wenn du das kurz fr PC nieten wie mich  ::-oopss:  erklren knntst  :Grinnnss!: 

es grt
resi

----------


## mausimhausograus

Hey  :Grinnnss!:  danke fr die atlanteninfos ! werde mir mal den rohen anschauen.
allen noch gut lern und happy we!

----------


## Tinchen-87

Brauche mal eine realistische Einschtzung, wenn man sich bisher noch nichts angesehen hat und auch noch eine Klausur bestehen muss-ist es dann noch zu schaffen???

----------


## AgyptRa

Wie gut bist Du bisher bzw. wie weit schtz Du dich ein?
Ich denke, dass es schon machbar ist wenn man sich 5-6 Wochen dahinter klemmt;)

----------


## Tinchen-87

also denke, fr die Physioklausur wird es reichen... allerdings fehlen mir dann immernoch zwei groe Fcher komplett-nmlich Anatomie und Biochemie, wo ich auch wirklich sagen muss, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass ich sehr viel vergessen habe...

----------


## -Julchen-

Sagt mal, wie macht ihr das eigentlich beim Lernen?! Ich hab so oft das Gefhl, ich hab mir nur die Hlfte gemerkt von dem, was ich an dem Tag gelernt hab, und wrd das gern nochmal machen. Dazu hab ich aber einfach keine Zeit! Lasst ihr dass dann einfach so? Besser alles einmal gelesen, als einen Teil garnicht? Hmmmm...

----------


## lilapple

Das Problem hab ich auch, und deswegen bekomm ich voll die Krise ...  :grrrr....: 
Ich wei da leider auch nicht, was der richtige Weg ist... Unterm Strich ist es einfach zu wenig Zeit...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ja das stimmt, so ein bisschen mehr Zeit wr schon nicht schlecht. Das Zeit ist, alles noch zu Wiederholen! Aber wenns mehreren so geht beruhigt mich das ja! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AgyptRa

Ich wsste nicht, ob mir persnlich mehr Zeit auch mehr helfen wrde.
Denn 6 Wochen ist schon ein guter Zeitraum um viel zu behalten.... um so lnger dieser wird um so grer ist auch die Gefahr wieder viel zu vergessen... nehmen wir nur mal unsere 2 Jahre als Beispiel.

Ich glaub das wichtigeste ist Disziplin und Ehrgeiz um wirklich die 6 Wochen kontinuierlich zu lernen und zu kreuzen.

Das haben schon soooo viel andere vor uns geschafft;)

----------


## fatali

> das klingt echt gut!
> Kann man das irgwndwo runterladen?
> Ich hab grad ein bisschen gegooglet und so ein lernprogramm gefunden, nur wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Muss man es selbst mit Infos fllen?!? Oder?
> Wre super, wenn du das kurz fr PC nieten wie mich  erklren knntst 
> 
> es grt
> resi



exakt. da sind zwar viele funktionen, die man aber eigtl nicht braucht. einfach neues projekt ffnen und oben frage reinschreiben und unten die antwort. mit strg + a macht man die nchste frage.
ich erklr nochmal die grundfunktionen, wenn ich das programm vor mir sehe. 

ich hab mir jetzt vorgenommen jedent tag damit meine fakten ne stunde oder so zu wiederholen - damit es frisch im kopf bleibt bis zur prfung ;)
anatomie werde ich damit lernen, indem ich seitenzahl der 3 taschenbcher von thieme und nummer und unten dann halt den namen eingebe. auf die art und weise hab ich auch schon effektiv anatomie am anfang des studiums gelernt ^^

wieviel kreuzt ihr denn so? hat das berhaupt einen sinn, wenn man eh schon ber seine 60% kommt in einem fach?

----------


## Resi_Stent

@fatali: Danke, fr die Info!
Im Grunde ist das echt ne super Sache. Aber in der krze der Zeit, die jetzt noch bleibt, werde ich es meider nocht mehr schaffen!
Ein gewhnlicher Atlas wird es da sicher auch bringen  :hmmm...: 

Wie gehts euch? Schnottern euch auch schon so die Knie?

Hm, alle sagen mal soll kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen!
Also ich versuch soviel wie nur mglich zu kreuzen 

Gre
die Resi

----------


## runderling

so allmhlich beginne ich zu verzweifeln....
ich lerne und lerne und kreuze und kreuze und fr den Aufwand ist das Ergebnis wirklich nicht berauschend! Irgendwie rennt mir auch die Zeit  davon, wie weit kreuzt ihr eigenlich zurck? brigens ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass sich Fragen so oft wiederholen...

----------


## cookiemonster

ich verzweifel grad an psychologie. hab einfach keine affinitt zu diesem fach. das is so viel wischiwaschi gelaber blablaabababalaablaa...und dann immer diese langen verschachtelten stze in den fragen generieren voll die aggros.....fr mich is das leider kein joker fach  :Frown:  


@runderling: bis max. 2005 reicht wrd ich sagen.....bin mir aber auch nicht 100pro sicher. bis wann kreuzt du denn ?

----------


## fatali

mh ich kreuz jetz ca 58% bei physiologie. hab fast die ganzen medi learn scripte durchgearbeitet - aber viele fragen lassen sich damit einfach nich beantworten. 
ich denke aber mal, dass das ganze konzept eh darauf ausgelegt ist, dass man "nur" seine 60% schafft.

jetzt in 2 wochen anatomie durcharbeiten und darauf hoffen, dass das dann auch fr 60% reicht. 
 :was ist das...?: 
ich hoff mal, dass ich in biochemie noch genug hintergrundwissen hab um mit den medi-learn scripten auf ber 60% zu kommen.

nich aufgeben leute! es muss zu schaffen sein, sonst htten es ja nicht soviele vor uns geschafft.

und ich hab nich das gefhl, dass man sooo viel kreuzen sollte. ich denke, dass das kreuzen nur zeigt, wo man noch lcken hat, die man schlieen kann. werd jetz 2 wochen jeden tag komplett physio kreuzen und eben dies tun.
allerdings sind viele fragen auch so spezifisch, dass es einfach unsinn ist, anzunehmen, dass man die lsen knnte - ohne dicke lehrbcher zu wlzen. was man nicht ansatzweise mit kurzlehrbchern lsen kann, ist doch reine zeitverschwendung.

----------


## Sorya

@ruderling

Also ich kreuze so die letzten 10-12 examen, also auch so bis 2005 - mehr geht bei mir nicht! 

Ich hab jetzt Physio hinter mir und bin unsicher was ich als nchstes lernen soll. Biochemie oder Anatomie - was hebt man sich besser bis zum Schlu auf damit es frischer ist?

Wie viel Zeit plant ihr eigentlich fr die Wiederholung vor dem Examen ein? Reicht da eine Woche?  Ach ich bin so ratlos.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## lilapple

Ich wnschte bei mir wre Kreuzen die optimale Vorbereitung.. Aber bei mir fhlt sichs total falsch an jetzt schon zu kreuzen, da ich ja mndliche zuerst hab aber wie ich mich spezifisch darauf vorbereiten soll, ist mir immer noch ein Rtsel... oh man, ich wnscht ich htt erst am 23. die erste Prfung, das ist doch zeitlich nie und nimmer zu schaffen  :Traurig:

----------


## runderling

ich kreuze auch so bis 2005 und dachte, dass es reicht. Allerdings erzhlen mir jetzt einige meiner Komilitonen, dass sie noch viel weiter zurckkreuzen und da kommen mir schon Bedenken. Andererseits habe ich nicht mehr soviel Zeit, da ich nebenei ja auch noch arbeite, habe auch grade mit Physio abgeschlossen ,fr den vielen Lernaufwand bin ich vom Ergebnis eigentlich enttuscht, htte zwar gereicht aber ich frage mich wie man ein besseres  Ergebnis erzielen knnte. Nun  bin unsicher, womit ich jetzt weitermache, Physik wrde sich anbieten,, kotzt mich aber alleine schon bei dem Gedanken an...Biochemie ist fr mich nicht so schrecklich, da warte ich noch etwas.Ich dachte, Anatomie ziemlich am Ende zu bearbeiten, damit ich noch mglichst viel im Gedchtnis behalte, ich habe da anscheinend ein paar Hirnwindungen zu wenig, an mich gehen einfach keine Muskeln ran, kann mir den Kram nicht merken.
Eigentlich habe ich schon gar keine Lust mehr, drauen scheint die Sonne und ich kmpfe mich durch meine  Bcher....

----------


## Medi2009

> ich verzweifel grad an psychologie. hab einfach keine affinitt zu diesem fach. das is so viel wischiwaschi gelaber blablaabababalaablaa...und dann immer diese langen verschachtelten stze in den fragen generieren voll die aggros.....fr mich is das leider kein joker fach


vollste Zustimmung... bei uns kann der Rotz auch in der mndlichen gefragt werden, ... nicht dass man nicht ohnehin schon schiss vor der mndlichen hat, dann muss man auch noch so nen quatsch erzhlen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## cookiemonster

@runderling: besseres ergebnis knntest du erzielen wenn du alle falsch beantworteten fragen oder fragen bei denen du unsicher in der antwort warst, markierst (gut bei bei examen online, schlecht bei schwarze reihe buchform) ... und dann die kommentare verinnerlichst oder in einem lehrbuch nachschlgst. die fragen werden sehr selten 1:1 wieder gestellt aber die inhalte decken sich schon sehr stark in den verschiedenen examina. das impp fragt eigentlich fast immer die gleichen inhaltlichen sachen ab. du knntest so deine schwachstellen/wissenlcken gezielt schliessen und dich nicht mehr mit den inhalten beschftigen die du jetzt ohnehin schon gut drauf hast. dadurch kannst du deine verbliebene zeit nur noch auf die "unsicheren" sachverhalte/themen konzentrieren... so hab ich es bis jetzt auch gemacht und funktioniert ganz gut. punkteausbeute hat sich dadurch sehr verbessert. auer in psycho aber ich hoffe das kommt noch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@cookie: Ich kann Psycho auch nicht leiden! Manche Definitionen sind so abstrakt, wer denkt sich sowas aus??? Naja, mal sehen, jetzt gehts ans kreuzen vom ersten Teil... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## AgyptRa

Mit Psycho werd ich auch nicht grn :Frown: 
Vorallem soll ja dieses Frhjahr irgendwie alles anders gewesen sein in den Psychofragen..

----------


## fatali

ach stimmt ja. muss man sich wohl evtl. doch mehr mit physik auseinander setzen ^^

und histo sind auch neue bilder oder? :/

----------


## Sahni

die neue psy	

Grundlagen der Medizinischen Psychologie und der Medizinischen Soziologie


      1. Auflage, Stand Februar 2005, noch gltig bis Frhjahr 2012



      2. Auflage, Stand Mrz 2010, bereits gltig ab Herbst 2011

Neuer Prfungskatalog fr uns  :Smilie: . Dementsprechend werden sich jetzt erst recht die fragen ndern. Vermute ich mal.

----------


## -Julchen-

Steinigt mich nicht, aber gegen mehr Physik und weniger Psycho htt ich nichtmal was  ::-oopss:

----------


## Elena1989

> die neue psy	
> 
> Grundlagen der Medizinischen Psychologie und der Medizinischen Soziologie
> 
> 
>       1. Auflage, Stand Februar 2005, noch gltig bis Frhjahr 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, aber die Prfungskataloge unterscheiden sich nicht wesentlich. Zumindest hab ich da keine groen nderungen feststellen knnen. 

@Julchen: Fhl dich gesteinigt! Ich lass Physik weg!  :Big Grin: 

Und auerdem macht ihr mich hier alle ganz wahnsinnig, ich habe noch nicht mal angefangen!! Nur PSycho habe ich mal an nem Wochenende gelesen und gekreuzt (allerdings nur von 2000 bis 2005 die neueren Fragen wollte ich mir fr die Examensphase aufheben; und bevor ihr jetzt alle nen Schock kriegt: Ich kreuze sehr schnell (wahrscheinlich sehr flchtig) und habe auch keine Kommentare gelesen. War also keien soooo groe Sache ^^)). Und ich wei ja nicht, was ihr alle gegen Psycho habt.. Im Gegensatz zu dem anderen Kram finde ich, man kann es sich recht gut merken oder zumindest herleiten...

----------


## fatali

dann fang mal an. wird langsam knapp ^^

----------


## Elena1989

> dann fang mal an. wird langsam knapp ^^


Ich bin leider noch nicht scheinfrei.. Letzte klausur ist erst am 17.... Und whrend dem semester war ich mit der bc-nachholklausur beschftigt.
Sonst htt ich schon lngst angefangen...

----------


## Resi_Stent

auf Psycho bin ich auch schon gespannt!
Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das die massig viel ndern! 
Im Frhjahr hab es schon genug nderungen...ich denke, wenn wir uns dadran orientieren, dann werden wir schon das richtige lernen!

Also Physik raubt mir echt den letzen Nerv!
Was die da verlangen, finde ich, steht in keiner Relation....aber klar. jedem liegt das anderes....mir physik eben leider gar nicht! 
V.a wenn man sich dann lustig 3 Formeln zusammen basteln soll.....um auf die Lsund zu kommen! da versteh ich selbst mit Mediscript CD manchmal nicht, wie man auf das Ergebnis kommt! 
Schade, dass man hier keine Original Fragen poste kann.....vll. knnte man sich dann gegenseitig etwas helfen!
Aber gut....


Viel Erfolg euch 
es Grt
die Resi

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena:  :peng: 
Und kann man die Fragen nicht irgendwie umformuliert hier rein posten? Geht das auch nicht?
Ich hab heut meine neue Wohnung eingerichtet und freu mich schon sooo aufs neue Semester :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: 
> Und kann man die Fragen nicht irgendwie umformuliert hier rein posten? Geht das auch nicht?
> Ich hab heut meine neue Wohnung eingerichtet und freu mich schon sooo aufs neue Semester


Oh, ich denke, umformuliert geht das schon.. aber wie willst du eine physikfrage umformulieren? *g*

Du bist umgezogen? Mitten in der Physikumsvorbereitung?? Wow...
Und ja, ich glaube, jeder freut sich auf's neue Semester (oder einfach nur auf den Herrbst ^^)

----------


## -Julchen-

Naja, andere Worte, andere Reihenfolge... ::-oopss:  Ja, was heit in der Physikumsvorbereitung. Eigentlich schon am Tag der Klausur, da hatt ich danach ja Zeit, meinen Kram zu packen. Gestrichen haben wir schon vorher. Heut war nurnoch so Kleinzeugs zu tun, aht aber trotzdem den ganzen Tag gebraucht. Naja, einen Tag kann ich glaub verkraften :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Naja, andere Worte, andere Reihenfolge... Ja, was heit in der Physikumsvorbereitung. Eigentlich schon am Tag der Klausur, da hatt ich danach ja Zeit, meinen Kram zu packen. Gestrichen haben wir schon vorher. Heut war nurnoch so Kleinzeugs zu tun, aht aber trotzdem den ganzen Tag gebraucht. Naja, einen Tag kann ich glaub verkraften


Ein Tag ist immer drin ^^  Man braucht ja auch mal Pause!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen

neue Wohnung??? In HD ?
Wolltest du nicht nach dem Physikum weg von Heidelberg irgendwie in den Sden nach Regensburg oder Ulm oder so hintauschen?

----------


## leofgyth77

so, ich bin auch frisch umgezogen...kann also sehr mit julchen mitfhlen, ist aber ein tolles gefhl!

resi stent, also ich lass physik weg. habs mir auch zweimal durchgelesen und dann gekreuzt und war dann nur noch frustriert. mit chemie wars nich ganz so schlimm.

also, elena, lass dich nich stressen, das langt auch, wenn du erst nach der klausur anfngst!

----------


## Elena1989

> also, elena, lass dich nich stressen, das langt auch, wenn du erst nach der klausur anfngst!


Es muss, es muss. Aber ich gestehe, wenn ich an die Anatomie denke, krieg ich leichte Panik.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wieso zieht ihr alle um? Ich will auch umziehen, aber hier gibt's nix gscheits...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

vor anatomie hatte ich auch am meisten angst, aber es kommt eigentlich schnell wieder.

ich bin nicht hier in erlangen umgezogen, sondern daheim mit meinem freund zusammengezogen (: bin halt dann nur am wochenende und in den semesterferien dort, falls der wechsel nicht klappen sollte, wovon ich leider ausgehen muss...

----------


## -Julchen-

Und ich bin mit ner Freundin in eine WG gezogen, weil ich in meiner eigenen Wohnung sonst vor Langeweile und Einsamkeit eingeh... 
@runderling: Jaaaaa, ich wollte mal nach Ulm wechseln. Hab ich aber verworfen, will ich nichtmehr! Ich bleib in Heidelberg :Grinnnss!: 
So und jetzt gehts weiter mit Psycho :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## fatali

also ich muss sagen, dass anatomie schon der grte brocken ist. ich hab ja zwei tage pro script eingerechnet und das is echt schon knapp. also vor allem die ganzen hirnnerven & co. haben es schon in sich. aber hab gerade gesehen, dass die in 2 heften behandelt werden. dann bin ich ja doch noch relativ in meinem zeitrahmen.

----------


## -Julchen-

Wie macht ihr das denn mit Histo? Schon extra lernen, nicht in Anatomie mit drin, oder? Und jetzt wollt ich grad mal n paar Fragen nur zu Epithel kreuzen, ich find da gar keine?! Wie viele Histofragen kommen denn im Physikum berhaupt dran? Lohnt sich da das genaue Lernen berhaupt??  :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

histo sind nicht soooo viele fragen...15 wrd ich mal schtzen...

was meint ihr zu dieser frage:

der von willebrandtfaktor wird typischerweise von reifen thrombozyten gebildet.

richtig oder falsch?

----------


## lwv98

falsch. wenn ich mich nicht total tusche wird er von megakaryozyten und endothelzellen produziert...

----------


## Elena1989

> falsch. wenn ich mich nicht total tusche wird er von megakaryozyten und endothelzellen produziert...


Jop. Genauso sieht's aus.

----------


## cookiemonster

also ich hab das als "richtig" angekreuzt ... denn vWF faktor wird auch von thrombozyten gebildet und in den alpha granula gespeichert. aber dies ist halt nicht die vom impp angedeutete "typischerweise" bildung von vWF. sondern typischerweise wird es zum grssten teil von endothelzellen gebildet.


eine unwichtige spitzfindigkeit meiner meinung nach....

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

> eine unwichtige spitzfindigkeit meiner meinung nach....


wie so oft  :Grinnnss!: 


ich hab auch mal ne Frage: zur Niere!
Kann mir jemand sagen, dieso der onkotische Druck zum vensen Schenkel hin zunimmt?
ich sitz schon den ganzen Tag dadran und komm nicht drauf! 
bin dankbar fr jeden denkansto

gre
morgentautrpfchen

----------


## cookiemonster

hmmm gute frage.... vielleicht weil durch die glomerulre filtration sich die konzentration der plasmaproteine im efferenten (vensen) schenkel erhht und dadurch der kolloidosmotische druck zunimmt ??? grere proteine werden ja nicht filtriert.  ::-oopss: 

nur ne idee....niere is nicht mein ding

----------


## diejula

> hmmm gute frage.... vielleicht weil durch die glomerulre filtration sich die konzentration der plasmaproteine im efferenten (vensen) schenkel erhht und dadurch der kolloidosmotische druck zunimmt ??? grere proteine werden ja nicht filtriert. 
> 
> nur ne idee....niere is nicht mein ding


Zustimmung meinerseits  :Big Grin:

----------


## diejula

> also ich hab das als "richtig" angekreuzt ... denn vWF faktor wird auch von thrombozyten gebildet und in den alpha granula gespeichert. aber dies ist halt nicht die vom impp angedeutete "typischerweise" bildung von vWF. sondern typischerweise wird es zum grssten teil von endothelzellen gebildet.
> 
> 
> eine unwichtige spitzfindigkeit meiner meinung nach....


*reife* thrombozyten bilden mM nach keine Proteine mehr, die haben ja keinen Zellkern ??? oder hab ich grad nen denkfehler

edit: habe gerade gelesen, dass evtl. noch mRNA enthalten sein kann.., als "typisch" wrd ich das aber auch nicht bezeichnen

naja jetz bin ich wenigstens auch noch verwirrt

----------


## cookiemonster

nene wollte keine verwirrung stiften... 

zitat aus duale reihe bc "vWF wird berwiegend von Endothelzellen sezerniert, er ist aber auch in den alpha-Granula der Thrombozyten enthalten...."


Wird nicht explizit gesagt dass Thrombos ihn bilden....wahrscheinlich wird es in den Thrombovorstufen gebildet...ach keine Ahnung. Is auch nicht so wichtig....deshalb LSCHLSCHLSCHLSCH ausm kopf .... stiftet nur verwirrung.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Noch vier Wochen bis zur Mndlichen.... Ich sterb....  :Traurig:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Noch vier Wochen bis zur Mndlichen.... Ich sterb....


Das ist normal und hlt manchmal auch bis in die Prfung hinein an, aber dieses "Herzlichen Glckwunsch sie haben bestanden" macht ALLES wieder wett und die Pein etwas vergessen...also noch etwas durchhalten und dann geht's in die Klinik.

----------


## cookiemonster

hi,

wei jemand ob es die kostenlosen "das bringt punkte" booklets von medilearn nun auch schon fr alle fcher gibt? frher gabs die ja nur fr physio/physik....

----------


## Alchemist

In Biochemie gibts die auch!  :Smilie:

----------


## cookiemonster

ja hab sie mir eben alle geholt. is ganz gut. jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine lupe  ::-winky:

----------


## Resi_Stent

wo gibt es die denn?

----------


## cookiemonster

@resi: schau mal in der liste hier. 

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...kte-Biochemie/

----------


## -Julchen-

Wie genau macht ihr denn das mit Anatomie? Ich hab heut angefangen und etwas erschrocken, wie genau die Knochen, Muskeln mit Ansatz und so Zeug doch selbst in den Skripten drinstehen...  :Oh nee...:  Wenn ich das nochmal so ausfhrlich lern, wie wrend dem Prpsemester, werd ich ja nie und nimmer fertig, das ich mirs nicht merken kann, davon mal ganz abgesehen!!!
Dann liest man berall, mit Prometheus und Skript lernen, aber die drei Prometheusbnde sind doch viel zu ausfhrlich?! Oh mann, ich hab so keine Lust mehr auf Anatomie!!!! Und es ist erst der erste Tag heut :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Wie genau macht ihr denn das mit Anatomie? Ich hab heut angefangen und etwas erschrocken, wie genau die Knochen, Muskeln mit Ansatz und so Zeug doch selbst in den Skripten drinstehen...  Wenn ich das nochmal so ausfhrlich lern, wie wrend dem Prpsemester, werd ich ja nie und nimmer fertig, das ich mirs nicht merken kann, davon mal ganz abgesehen!!!
> Dann liest man berall, mit Prometheus und Skript lernen, aber die drei Prometheusbnde sind doch viel zu ausfhrlich?! Oh mann, ich hab so keine Lust mehr auf Anatomie!!!! Und es ist erst der erste Tag heut


Also, ich wollte nach der Neuroklausur mit Anatomie anfangen (also bermorgen  :Grinnnss!: 
Und ich hatte mir vorgenommen, fr ein Skript zwei bis drei Tage zu verwenden. (bevor jemand sagt, das ist ehrgeizig: wei ich, aber fr mehr habe ich keine Zeit ^^ es werden wohl auch eher zwei werden.)
Und ich lerne es dann eben so genau, wie das in den zwei Tagen nunmal geht. Und dann wollte ich mir parallel immer mal ausgewhlte Bilder ausm Prometheus angucken, so zur bildlichen Vorstellung.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich wei nicht, aber ich finde, der Plan klingt ganz gut. Mut zur Lcke  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fatali

halt nur die strukturen lernen, die im script stehen. teilweise sind ja da auch bilder dabei - teilweise brauch man nen atlas. 
ansonsten hilft da nicht viel, auer: lernen lernen lernen. 2-3 tage pro script halt ich aber fr machbar. 
ich kotz aber auch gerade an den extremitten ab. ich versuch die aber alle ganz ausfhrlich zu knnen, damit ich wenigstens dort punkte holen kann, weil neuroanatomie schon nicht so der bringer ist. msst ihr halt schaun, was euch mehr liegt. 
und wichtig halte ich auch, dass man das gelernte jetzt halt frisch hlt. also wenn man dann mit anatomie fertig ist trotzdem jeden tag ein anatomie script kurz durch exerzieren um dann bspw. biochemie zu machen.
die groe kunst ist ja nicht dass alles in kurzer zeit zu lernen, sondern zu behalten  ::-stud:

----------


## cookiemonster

bin froh wenn der sch++++ endlich vorbei ist. immer dieses gelerne mit konzentrationsdefiziten.... ADHSUNDSO

----------


## lilapple

Oh man, heute auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurck gekommen, in einer Woche Neuroanatomie und Physio Klausur.. Grad im Moment glaub ich, allein schon scheinfrei zu werden wird total schwer.. KP wie ich mir das alles in ner Woche reinhauen will, allein fr Neuro knnt ich Wochen lernen... und eigentlich msst ich noch tausend andere Themen u Fcher lernen..
Am Wochenende ist bei uns auch noch so ein Physio Repetitorium, aber nachdem das, wie ich jetzt erfahren hab, ne Art mndliche Prfungssimulation gibt (worauf ich so mal gar keinen Bock hab) und fast das komplette Wochenende Vollzeit geht, wei ich noch nich so recht ob da der Zeit- Nutzenfaktor noch im Verhltnis steht...

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Oh, sind bei euch dann alle Themen an einem Wochenende dran? Bei uns war das immer abends und dann eben immer nur 1-2 Themen pro Abend. Mir persnlich hat das total viel gebracht, aber es kommt immer auf die Tutoren an. Bei uns war es wirklich eine Simulation der mndlichen Prfungen und das fand ich total super, weil man sich zumindest schonmal annhernd an das Gefhl gewhnen konnte und versuchen musste, przise und logisch gegliederte Antworten zu formulieren. Und die haben wirklich die Sachen mit einem durchgekaut, die wieder und wieder drankommen - und wenn das mal (auch wenn man gerade nicht selber dran ist) ein Student mndlich in eigenen Worten formuliert hat, merkt man sich es auch viel leichter und kapiert es. Und die Tutoren sagen ja dann auch noch was dazu, geben Tipps usw.
Also aus meiner Sicht empfehlenswert, aber ist natrlich als Wochenendveranstaltungen direkt vor den Prfungen ein bisschen unglcklich vom Timing her...

----------


## -Julchen-

Komisch, das haben sie sich bei uns dieses Semester auch einfallen lassen. das komplette Repetitorium an zwei kompletten Tagen. Dumm, weil man erstens nach 4 Stunden einfach nichtmehr kann und zweitens, weil keiner kurz vr der Klausur einfach mal nen Tag Zeit hat!! Da ich aber nie in irgendnem Repetitorium war, fand ichs dann doch wieder nicht ganz so schlimm :hmmm...:  
@lilapple: das mit den Klausuren wird schon! Siehs so, wenigstens musst du die zwei Themen schon frs Physikum nichtmehr machen! Und wie du sagst, es sind relativ aufwndige Themen, die du dir dann quasi sparst. Neuroana kommt morgen in meinem Plan... :kotzen:

----------


## lilapple

Ja ich bin wirklich etwas hin und hergerissen wegen dem Repetitorium.. Wie du schon sagtest ist es vom Timing her schon ziemlich dmlich.. Zudem haben wir Neurorepetitorium Mo + Di und die Klausur am Mittwoch - auch total genial.... 
Schon alles grad nervlich sehr anspruchsvoll..

----------


## Saphira.

So seit heute wei ich sicher, dass ich im August auch mit am Start bin  :Smilie: ... hab das ganze Semester ohne Unterlass Physiologie, makroskopische Anatomie und Neuroanatomie gelernt, so dass ich morgen mit Biochemie anfang und danach mir die Histologie vornehme.. danach noch die kleinen Fcher und kreuzen ich hoffe mal, dafr reicht die Zeit berhaupt  :Smilie: . Aber momentan bin ich erstmal guter Dinge und voller Hoffnung  :Smilie: !

----------


## runderling

Welcome im Club, Saphira  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber du bist ja schon gut trainiert!
 Ich haben eben gemerkt, dass ich beinahe vergessen habe, Histo   einzuplanen * g*  (irgendwie erscheint das nicht auf meinem Planer) hab mich schon gewundert, wie schnell ich in meinem Zeitplan bin..
Biochemie war ganz nett, aber ich hasse Physik , habe beschlossen, es nach kurzem Anschauen  zu berspringen....vielleicht, wenn ich am Ende noch Zeit habe...  (ich bin anscheinend selbst fr die Medilearnhefte diesbzgl. zu doof)

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh man... irgendwie hab ich doch "leichte" Panik, dass ich mitm Lernen nicht durchkomme... manchmal lasse ich mich einfach zu leicht ablenken.

----------


## -Julchen-

So gehts mir auch :Oh nee...:  Ich hab so Schiss, dass ich mit meinem Plan nicht durchkomm bzw. dass, wenn ich durchkomm, ich alles nicht genau genug gelernt hab... Hab mit den kleinen Fchern angefangen, da ging das noch, aber jetzt bei Anatomie  :kotzen:  Das ist so zeitraubend! Und irgendwann KANN ich einfach nichtmehr, dann bringts eh nichtsmehr, dass ich quasi aufhren muss! Beruhigt mich ja aber n bissl, wenn Biochemie zu den "Guten" Sachen gehrt  ::-winky:

----------


## bremer

Ihr habt schon angefangen mit dem Lernen? Nach dem ganzen Klausurenstress brauch ich erstmal ne Pause ...

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ihr habt schon angefangen mit dem Lernen? Nach dem ganzen Klausurenstress brauch ich erstmal ne Pause ...



 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

Nach unserer integrierten Klausur hatte ich auch erst ein  paar Tage Auszeit genommen, aber nun habe ich das Gefhl, es wird eng und enger! Anatomie ist sooo viel! Und Embryologie fliegt mir auch nicht gerade nur zu...Puh....meine Laune ist auf dem Tiefpunkt, hab jetzt schon das Gefhl das wird immer mehr ! Wie soll ich mir das alles blo merken....
Wenn doch blo schon September wre....

----------


## lilapple

Apropos Embryo: Wie tief bzw mit was lernt ihr das eigentlich? Da kann man ja rein theoretisch auch irre viel Zeit reinstecken...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Apropos Embryo: Wie tief bzw mit was lernt ihr das eigentlich? Da kann man ja rein theoretisch auch irre viel Zeit reinstecken...


Also ich habs mit den Medilearn Skripten gelernt. Zusammen mit dem, was vorne im Prometheus drinne steht. Das reicht fr die schwarze Reihe Fragen so einigermaen, also man kann nicht alles beantworten. Aber fr 60% reichts auf jeden Fall. Und Embryo find ich immernoch besser zu lernen als Extremitten! Muskeln, Nerven- und Arterienverlufe sind zum  :kotzen: !!

----------


## Elena1989

> Muskeln, Nerven- und Arterienverlufe sind zum !!


Jop. Finde ich auch. Mal gucken, was das Kreuzen morgen zu Obere Ex sagt.

Aber Kopf- Hals fand ich schn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Kopf Hals ja. Auer die Hirnnervenkerne :hmmm...:  Es lebe das bersichtliche Bild im Medilearn Skript :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Kopf Hals ja. Auer die Hirnnervenkerne Es lebe das bersichtliche Bild im Medilearn Skript


Gut, die Hirnnervenkerne konnte ich noch, hab vorgestern erst Neuro geschrieben  :Grinnnss!:  

Aber Extremitten fand ich eh schon immer doof. Ich mag keine Muskeln!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

> Muskeln, Nerven- und Arterienverlufe sind zum !!


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: :                -kotz


Ganz deiner Meinung !

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hey Leude,

lernt ihr denn jetzt hauptschlich mit den Medilearn-Skripts? Also ich wollte ja eigentlich alles mit Kurzlehrbchern machen.... habe dann aber mal in die Skripts geschaut und finde die echt richtig gut. Da steht natrlich noch ein bisschen weniger drin, aber im Prinzip eben nur das, was entweder nicht so wichtig ist oder man sich sowieso nicht bis zum Physikum merken kann. Von daher bin ich echt am berlegen jetzt doch hauptschlich damit zu lernen.... aber hab eben doch schiss, dass es zu oberflchlich ist. Hauptschlich fr die mndliche meine ich jetzt, denn wenn man diese ne Woche nach der schriftlichen hat, schafft man es ja nicht nochmal fr 3 groe Fcher zu lernen. Auer ein paar Protokolle is da ja nich mehr drin. Allerdings knnte ich mir z.B. alle Fitzelste der carotis externa eh nicht 5 Wochen lang merken.... aber im mndlichen knnten die ja schon gefragt werden.
Ihr merkt schon.... ich bin irre langsam.......

----------


## Thunderstorm

Normalerweise erhlt man die Ladung (inkl. Namen der Prfer) 7-10 Tage vor dem Mndlichen.
Das ist genug Zeit, die Protokolle bei der Fachschaft abzuholen und prferspezifisch zu lernen. 
Wenn Du solides Basiswissen in den 3 groen Fchern mitbringst, dann ist es wirklich zu schaffen.
Ich hatte meine ML-Skripte mit Ergnzungen aus den VL oder Bchern vollgeschrieben und habe damit auf das Physikum gelernt. Trotz ausfhrlicher Mitschriften hat es gerade so zum bestehen gereicht. 
ML ist also frs Bestehen ausreichend - mehr aber auch nicht (meine Meinung).

----------


## leofgyth77

sky ich lern nur mit medi-learn. ich kenn auch ein paar, die ne solide zwei geschrieben haben, und nur mit medi-learn gelernt haben.
aaaaber..mir langt auch ne 4 (:
ich denke, da hat man dann ne schne basis, um frs mndliche noch ein paar details draufzuladen. wir bekommen 12 tage vorher bescheid, welche prfer wir haben und das muss einfach langen. auerdem finde ich, steht in medi-learn mehr drin, als man anfnglich meint...also, mir gehts zumindest so.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Jo da steht wirklich mehr drin als man glaubt. Ich mache jetzt ne Mischung zwischen Kurzlehrbuch und den Skripten. Das tolle an den Skripten sind auch die ganzen Merkhilfen und "Das bringt Punkte"..... das bringen die Dinger nmlich wirklich. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Freitag noch ne Klausur hatte und praktisch erst vor 2 Tagen angefangen habe..... darum ist mein Lernplan ziemlich straff und bietet eigtl. keinen Raum fr nochmaliges wiederholen.
Oh man.....  dann mach ich mal noch mal ne Runde Kopf/Hals..... 
was macht ihr grad so?

----------


## Elena1989

> Jo da steht wirklich mehr drin als man glaubt. Ich mache jetzt ne Mischung zwischen Kurzlehrbuch und den Skripten. Das tolle an den Skripten sind auch die ganzen Merkhilfen und "Das bringt Punkte"..... das bringen die Dinger nmlich wirklich. Mein Problem ist, dass ich Freitag noch ne Klausur hatte und praktisch erst vor 2 Tagen angefangen habe..... darum ist mein Lernplan ziemlich straff und bietet eigtl. keinen Raum fr nochmaliges wiederholen.
> Oh man.....  dann mach ich mal noch mal ne Runde Kopf/Hals..... 
> was macht ihr grad so?


Hab auch erst am Donnerstag angefangen. (auch wegen Klausuren). 
Muss auch so gehen. Ich nehm jetzt nur die Skripte, sonst komm ich glaube ich nicht durch. 
hab Donnerstag / Freitag Kopf - Hals gemacht und gestern und heute die Extremitten. Die Extremitten klappen nicht wirklich gut, aber ich mach morgen trotzdem weiter im Plan, sonst wird des nix ^^ Muss halt schaun, wann ich die Extremitten noch mal zwischenrein schiebe...
Wenn doch schon Oktober wr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach, mir wrde Ende September ganz gut passen, da gehts in Urlaub ::-winky: 
Ich find auch, dass in den Skripten mehr steht, als auf den ersten Blick scheint.  Die "Das bringt Punkte" bringen schon wirklich Punkte, aber eben nur in den Altexamensfragen. Wei ich, ob die mir auch diese Jahr Punkte bringen??!!  :was ist das...?:  Ich hab eh n bissk Angst, mich so auf das Altfragen kreuzen zu verlassen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elena1989

> Ach, mir wrde Ende September ganz gut passen, da gehts in Urlaub
> Ich find auch, dass in den Skripten mehr steht, als auf den ersten Blick scheint.  Die "Das bringt Punkte" bringen schon wirklich Punkte, aber eben nur in den Altexamensfragen. Wei ich, ob die mir auch diese Jahr Punkte bringen??!!  Ich hab eh n bissk Angst, mich so auf das Altfragen kreuzen zu verlassen...


Naja, bei uns gehen die mndlichen Prfungen ja noch bis zum 30. September ^^ Und nachdem ich nicht wei, ob ich da noch die Ehre habe, freue ich mich erstmal auf Oktober!  :Grinnnss!: 

Jop, das mit den Altfragen kenne ich. Hab da auch ein bisschen Angst, aber fr mehr ist einfach keine Zeit, ich kann ja jetzt nicht den ganzen Prometheus durchackern. Und auerdem denke ich mir: Bei den anderen Jahrgngen hat's adoch auch funktioniert, warum soll denn ausgerechnet in MEINEM (und somit ja auch eurem  :Grinnnss!:  Physikum jetzt was anderes drankommen? Wr doch seeeehr ungerecht *gg*

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Du deckst mit dem Altfragenwissen aber die Lieblingssthemen des Impp ab, die immer wieder gefragt werden. Du kannst dadurch trotzdem neue Fragen beantworten, die das gleiche Thema betreffen. Aber es stimmt schon, dass sich die Schwerpunkte von Jahr zu Jahr etwas ndern.... ich kreuze manche Examina ganz gut und andere dann wieder schlecht...

Mein Problem ist auch, dass ich nicht mich nicht lange konzentrieren kann.... habe gerade art. Versorgung Kopf/Hals und Hirnnerven gemacht und es geht nix mehr..... war vielleicht 3 Stunden dran... das wars. Klar qule ich mich noch weiter zu machen, aber da kommt nich mehr viel bei rum. Vielleicht kreuze ich lieber nochmal ne Runde.

Aber ich trste mich immer mit den relativ geringen Durchfallqouten.... ich meine wir gehren schon nicht zu den 10-15 Prozent die da durchfallen, oder was?!  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Du deckst mit dem Altfragenwissen aber die Lieblingssthemen des Impp ab, die immer wieder gefragt werden. Du kannst dadurch trotzdem neue Fragen beantworten, die das gleiche Thema betreffen. Aber es stimmt schon, dass sich die Schwerpunkte von Jahr zu Jahr etwas ndern.... ich kreuze manche Examina ganz gut und andere dann wieder schlecht...
> 
> Mein Problem ist auch, dass ich nicht mich nicht lange konzentrieren kann.... habe gerade art. Versorgung Kopf/Hals und Hirnnerven gemacht und es geht nix mehr..... war vielleicht 3 Stunden dran... das wars. Klar qule ich mich noch weiter zu machen, aber da kommt nich mehr viel bei rum. Vielleicht kreuze ich lieber nochmal ne Runde.
> 
> Aber ich trste mich immer mit den relativ geringen Durchfallqouten.... ich meine wir gehren schon nicht zu den 10-15 Prozent die da durchfallen, oder was?!


Hmmm... Ich kann schon nach 2 Stunden nicht mehr. Dann brauch ich ne Pause. ::-oopss:

----------


## fatali

so bin mit anatomie so gut wie durch - gerade mal ein bisschen wiederholt ein paar stunden und dann 60% mit ein bisschen bilder spicken gekreuzt. ich bin zuversichtlich, wenn ich jeden tag ab sofort anatomie neben biochemie wiederhole, dass man dann bis in einem monat das ganze noch auf der festplatte behalten kann. 

zu den scripten: viele gelernte themen werden in der prfung ja auch nicht abgefragt. wenn man pech hat, kommt ganz viel von einem thema dran, was man eher weggelassen hat. aber auf so viele fragen hoch grechnet relativiert sich das wieder, und man besteht trotzdem.
ausserdem gibt es einen themenkatalog, die knnen nicht pltzlich vllig andere sachen fragen - und wollen ja auch nicht.

ausserdem kann man ja an den neueren examen heraus finden, ob es funktioniert.

habt ihr eigentlich schon frei? wir mssen hier noch zwei wochen jeden tag in bescheuerte seminare rennen. pure zeitverschwendung ._.

wie lange braucht man eigtl. fr psychologie mit den scripten?

----------


## cookiemonster

ich brauch nach 15 min schon eine pause. lnger geht einfach nicht  :Frown:

----------


## Recall8

Egal,wie sehr man zweifelt,es gibt nur einen Weg:immer weiter immer weiter  :Grinnnss!:  Es geht jedem so,dass man das Gefhl hat mehr zu vergessen als zu behalten.Aber dieser Gefhl bringt dich nicht weiter.Einfach durchehalten,nicht darber nachdenken,wie aussichtslos es ist.denn eins ist Fakt,die Fcher werden nie mehr weniger. Man sollte es als Chance sehen,nicht als Bedrohung.Einfach durchhalten,alles halb so schlimm,denn es ist nur eine Prfung.Also Stellung halten und kein Erbarmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ywe94

ich hab grad das examen vom frhjahr 2011 gekreuzt und hatte 80 % am ersten tag, aber ich hab angst, dass ich dann im august so aufgeregt bin und ber jede frage 20 mal nachdenke und sie zum falschen verbessere. 

so ein mist!!

was kann man denn dagegen tun?

----------


## fatali

nicht korrigieren einfach? 


omg du hast sorgen mit 80%  :bhh:

----------


## -Julchen-

Wei auch nicht, was du dir mit 80% Sorgen machst?! Und bist du schon fertig mit Lernen, wenn du das ganze Examen kreuzt? dann ist wohl eher die Schwierigkeit, das bis Mitte August nicht alles zu vergessen :hmmm...:

----------


## AgyptRa

Wie geht ihr eigentlich an die kack Physik ran??
Das raubt mit den letzten nerv.. max 30-40% kreuz ich da als... Null Plan zum Teil was die von mir wollen....

Mit Physio bin ich nun durch... und bekomme in den Alteexamina so 80-90 % hin, das baut auf.

Ich hoffe bei BC und vorallem der dre...s Anatomie wird das auch so.

----------


## Sahni

Bin wieder dabei und leide mit Euch, jetzt wo das mndliche gelaufen ist.  :Top: 

Jetzt ohne lehrbuch nur noch kreuzen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Resi_Stent

@AgyptRa
bei Physik geht es mir genau so!
 :grrrr....: 

womit hast du denn Physio gelernt?  ::-stud:  Das du auf so gute Ergebnisse kommst?

@Sahni
draf man zur mndlichen gratulieren?

es grt 
die Resi

----------


## AgyptRa

Nur mit den Skripten.... aber Physio is auch mein Fach...

ANA wird fr mich die Hlle, vorallem da alles sagen die Skripte seien zuwenig.

----------


## Elena1989

> Nur mit den Skripten.... aber Physio is auch mein Fach...
> 
> ANA wird fr mich die Hlle, vorallem da alles sagen die Skripte seien zuwenig.


Wer sagt das? Sicher, fr die mndliche werden sie wohl eher nicht reichen, aber fr die schriftliche denk ich schon...

----------


## Sahni

@Resi: Ja darf man.  :Party:

----------


## Resi_Stent

:Top:  super! Glckwunsch!

----------


## fatali

die scripte in anatomie sind nur zu wenig, weil man halt nebenbei ein atlas braucht, weil nicht fr jeden text bilder da sind.
ansonsten msste das sogar frs mndliche reichen, wenn man das alles kann. wenig ist es nmlich nicht gerade.

hier: biochemie. welch segen endlich mal wieder vernnftiges zu machen. ich hab evtl vor, anatomie anatomie sein zu lassen und psychologie verstrkt zu lernen als ausgleich. taugen irgendwelche kurzlehrbcher etwas?

----------


## hohesm

> ich hab grad das examen vom frhjahr 2011 gekreuzt und hatte 80 % am ersten tag, aber ich hab angst, dass ich dann im august so aufgeregt bin und ber jede frage 20 mal nachdenke und sie zum falschen verbessere. 
> 
> so ein mist!!
> 
> was kann man denn dagegen tun?


fakeacc?

----------


## cookiemonster

> fakeacc?



hab ich mir auch gedacht

----------


## AgyptRa

> die scripte in anatomie sind nur zu wenig, weil man halt nebenbei ein atlas braucht, weil nicht fr jeden text bilder da sind.
> ansonsten msste das sogar frs mndliche reichen, wenn man das alles kann. wenig ist es nmlich nicht gerade.
> 
> hier: biochemie. welch segen endlich mal wieder vernnftiges zu machen. ich hab evtl vor, anatomie anatomie sein zu lassen und psychologie verstrkt zu lernen als ausgleich. taugen irgendwelche kurzlehrbcher etwas?


Also fr die Klausuren bisher hats auch immer gereicht und die waren, IMO, schwerer :Smilie:  Aber ich werde sehen. Ich hab nun alle Skripte und werd auch nur damit lernen^^

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die meisten Fragenwiederholungen aus dem drittletzten Physikum sind?? Also bei uns nun F2010??

----------


## sebi86

Nach ner Woche Physio bin ich nun bei Psycho angelangt. 

Wie lernt ihr denn Psycho ?

Ich versuchs gerade mit den Lerntexten aus der schwarzen Reihe zusammen mit Kreuzen...

Faller-Lang ist mir zu viel und bei dem Thieme-KLB bin ich noch ein wenig skeptisch...

----------


## AgyptRa

> Nach ner Woche Physio bin ich nun bei Psycho angelangt. 
> 
> Wie lernt ihr denn Psycho ?
> 
> Ich versuchs gerade mit den Lerntexten aus der schwarzen Reihe zusammen mit Kreuzen...
> 
> Faller-Lang ist mir zu viel und bei dem Thieme-KLB bin ich noch ein wenig skeptisch...


KREUZEN, hab ich dir doch schon gesagt. Und vorallem nicht besoffen vor ein Auto laufen^^

----------


## lilapple

Grade Physio geschrieben.
Gestern Neuro. 
Angeblich bekommen wir die Ergebnisse fr Physio erst am Montag, das halt ich nicht aus. 
Gott ich fhl mich grad so leer.. Die Ungewissheit + die Angst vor dem was in 2 1/2 Wochen kommt.. + die Tatsache, dass man die anderen jetzt eigentlich gar nicht mehr sieht, also Semesterende, ohne aber fertig zu sein... Das ist alles grade so erdrckend, ich kanns gar nich beschreiben..
Wir haben die Klausuren mitbekommen, ich glaub ich werte es jetzt selbst mal grob aus, einfach um zu wissen wie ich so in etwa steh. Wenn das nicht geklappt haben sollte, wars das denk ich eh mit Physikum..

----------


## lindali

ich hab eher so ein aggro gefhl und null lust weiterzulernen!
Das Semester ist rum, die scheine beim lpa und die motivation im urlaub -.-

----------


## cookiemonster

wei einer eigentlich wann man vom lpa bescheid bekommt dass man zugelassen ist in baden wrttemberg ?

----------


## Elena1989

Ich wei es nicht fr BW, aber bei uns heit es, dass die Zulassungsbescheide fr gewhnlich in der 1. Woche der vorlesungsfreien Zeit kommen (wr bei uns dieses Jahr die 1. Augustwoche), weil ja noch bis zum 1. Werktag der vorledungsfreien Zeit Scheine nachgereicht werden knnen.
Vielleicht ist es bei euch so hnlich?

----------


## -Julchen-

In BaW wr Nachreichschluss am 26.7. und es ist logisch, wenn man erst danach Bescheid bekommt. Kann sein! Das ist aber noch lang :hmmm...:

----------


## Laura88

Sagt mal, wie sind denn Eure Ergebnisse beim Kreuzen?
Ich kriege nmlich, wenn ich einen Tag spter das Gelernte kreuze immer nur um die 70% und frage mich, ob das reichen wird...

----------


## Elena1989

> Sagt mal, wie sind denn Eure Ergebnisse beim Kreuzen?
> Ich kriege nmlich, wenn ich einen Tag spter das Gelernte kreuze immer nur um die 70% und frage mich, ob das reichen wird...


Ich kmpfe immer noch mit den 60%... 
70% ist doch schon mal ne gute Basis!

----------


## cookiemonster

ich finde es kommt drauf ob man die fragen schon kennt oder nicht.

----------


## Elena1989

> ich finde es kommt drauf ob man die fragen schon kennt oder nicht.


Natrlich kommt's darauf an. Aber wenn man die Fragen nicht kennt, finde ich sind 70% schon ne gute Basis. 
Wenn man die Fragen kennt ist es ja klar, dass man besser kreuzt.

----------


## -Julchen-

> ich finde es kommt drauf ob man die fragen schon kennt oder nicht.


Richtig, das macht natrlich viel aus :hmmm...:  Und ich denke immer, wenn ich jetzt 70% kreuze, ist das kurz nachdem ich das Thema gelernt hab. Bis in vier Wochen beim Physikum siehts ja nochmal anders aus... Wirklich reprsentativ ist wohl erst das, was ich dann am Ende kreuze, also die neueren Examen :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

ich hab in den grossen fchern schon alle fragen mal durchgekreuzt weil das lernen mich gelangweilt hat.

jetzt hab ich leider keine ahnung wo ich mit meinem passivwissen stehe .... 

shitty

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh je! Ich schreib mir, whrend ich die Skripte les, immer nach jedem Kapitel ne eigene Zusammenfassung, mit der ich spter nochmal wiederholen wollte. Jetzt bin ich grad mit Anatomie fertig geworden und hab insgesamt 50 Seiten vollgeschrieben  :bhh:  Da brauch ich ja  um das zu wiederholen allein Wochen ::-oopss:  Wie cool, so war das nicht gedacht...
Ach und Cookie: Hast du auch 2010 und 2011 schon gekreuzt?

----------


## cookiemonster

ja hab ich

----------


## -Julchen-

> ja hab ich


 :Keks: 
 :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht schon


Sicher das es noch geht??  :Woow:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach ja, und ich hab heut irgendwie keinen Bock mehr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Resi_Stent

> Ach ja, und ich hab heut irgendwie keinen Bock mehr


ich auch :-/

----------


## leofgyth77

ich auch nicht. nachdem ich aber mittwoch klausur hatte, habe ich beschlossen gestern und heute mal etwas sehr  viel weniger zu tun. morgen fang ich dann wieder richtig an. braucht man auch mal (:

----------


## Sahni

So hab mir nu 3 Tage erholung gegnnt von der mndlichen und hab auch kaum noch motivation zur schriftlichen. Irgendwie wirds ja eh schon klappen  :was ist das...?: 

Aber werd mich nu zwingen 1-2 Physika aus der Vergangenheit zu kreuzen. Auf fcherbezogenes Lernen hab ich nmlich gar keine lust mehr.  ::-oopss:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Boah ich hab sowas von keinen Bock mehr auf den Schei.........
kann den ganzen Mist echt nicht mehr sehen....  :grrrr....:

----------


## lilapple

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal zwei Tage gnnen mssen nach den Klausuren.
Und der ganze Stress hat sich gelohnt, ICH BIN SCHEINFREI!!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Man hat ja gar keine Zeit das richtig zu zelebrieren, nachdem in zwei Wochen schon die mndliche ist.. Aber ich freu mich trotzdem rieig drber  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

> Boah ich hab sowas von keinen Bock mehr auf den Schei.........
> kann den ganzen Mist echt nicht mehr sehen....


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Saphira.

Soo hab heute das erste mal berhaupt die Neuroanatomiefragen gekreuzt.. bin total begeistert da komm ich mit meinem brigen Wissen aus dem Prpkurs sogar auf 76%.  :Grinnnss!: 

Traurig hingegen sind meine Psychologieergebnisse um 35%, hat da jemand einen Tipp mit welcher Lektre man mit geringstem Zeitaufwand zumindest auf die 60% kommt?  :kotzen:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also fr Psycho hab ich die Skripte gelesen, mir dazu selber Notizen gemacht und die Lernboxen in der schwarzen Reihe hinten angeschaut. Hat dann fr 83% gereicht, aber direkt nach dem Lernen  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

ist die schwarze reihe in papierform? gibts so lernboxen auch bei examenonline...?

----------


## AgyptRa

Toll ist auch, dass es im Herbst immer 15 Fragen Physik sind dafr 65 Physio^^

----------


## Elena1989

Anatomie ist doof. 
Bin jetzt einmal durch mit Anatomie und hab jetzt in den Examen, in denen ich die Fragen noch nicht kannte, so zwischen 58 und 63% gekreuzt.. Wie motivierend. 
Die doofen Extremitten und Histo ruinieren alles. Wenn Anatomie doch nur aus ZNS und Kopf - Hals bestehen wrde.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Aber morgen geht's dann zu nem schnen Fach: Physio  :Love:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also ich fand ja Thorax und Brusteingeweide ganz gruslich! So fiese Fragen :was ist das...?:  Hmmm... bei mir ist seit heut Biochemie dran, wie ich das hasse :kotzen:  Physio heb ich mir fr den Schluss auf, wenn ich eigentlich keine Lust mehr hab, muss nicht auch noch das Thema kacke sein :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Also ich fand ja Thorax und Brusteingeweide ganz gruslich! So fiese Fragen Hmmm... bei mir ist seit heut Biochemie dran, wie ich das hasse Physio heb ich mir fr den Schluss auf, wenn ich eigentlich keine Lust mehr hab, muss nicht auch noch das Thema kacke sein


Thorax und Brusteingeweide? Nein, das ist toll! Da finde ich Bauch - und Beckeneingeweide viel grsslicher.
Aber wir knnen uns auch darauf einigen, dass Anatomie an sich doof is  :Grinnnss!: 

Ja, das stimmt natrlich mit der Motivation  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr. 
Auerdem habe ich ja schon 8 Wochen Biochemie fr die Wiederholungsklausur gelernt, ich schieb die fehlenden Themen und die Wiederholung gerne auf.

Bin eh so unmotiviert momentan. Das einzioge was funktioniert ist kreuzen. Aber richtig lernen? da sind meine Gedanken immer sonstwo...

----------


## cookiemonster

hallo, 

wei jemand was ein molar ist...molaren und prmolaren...


WAS IST DAS ???????

----------


## netfinder

ein zahn...google ist dir aber ein Begriff, oder?^^

----------


## cookiemonster

tsss. diese zhne...

----------


## SuperSonic

> Traurig hingegen sind meine Psychologieergebnisse um 35%, hat da jemand einen Tipp mit welcher Lektre man mit geringstem Zeitaufwand zumindest auf die 60% kommt?


Die Lerntexte in der Schwarzen Reihe kann auch ich fr Psycho/Sozio wrmstens empfehlen.

----------


## -Julchen-

Steht eigentlich in der Einladung vom LPA auch drin, wann ich mndlich hab? Oder luft das nur ber die Uni? Und wird man in die Dreiergruppe eingeteilt? Ist das von Uni zu Uni verschieden?  :Nixweiss:  
@Elena: OK, Anatomie an sich ist doof :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Ich hab ja auch jetzt schon keine Lust mehr, aber in zwei Wochen noch weniger :hmmm...:  Wenn das berhaupt noch mglich ist...
Vorallem wo nchste Woche die Ferien anfangen und alle blden Nachbarskinder drauen spielen! Ich will auch mal Ferien :Keks:

----------


## Saphira.

Danke an euch beide  :Smilie:  dann mach ich mich jetzt mal an die Medi-Skripts und die Lernksten und hoffe das beste  :Smilie: !

----------


## bremer

Ich hab mit Anatomie noch nicht einmal angefangen.  :Keks: 
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen lerne ich aber viel lieber als zu kreuzen. Das IMPP macht gute Fragen, tw aber auch total bescheuer Detailfragen, die nun gar keinen interessieren.
Was bitte macht nochmal das Apolipoprotein E?

----------


## TheStressor

Hi Leute, 

bin neu im Forum, da ich dachte, ein bichen Gesellschaft in solch einer "dsteren" Zeit knnte echt nicht schaden  :Knuddel: 

Wie luft es bei euch so mit dem Lernen ? Ich habe irgendwie seit der 1.Klasse nicht gelernt mal etwas frher auf eine Klausur hinzuarbeiten, daher auch jetzt wieder: ZEITNOT !!!!

Bin aber zur Zeit irgendwie einfach nur noch am Kreuzen, hab kaum mehr Lust noch irgendetwas zu lesen, hoffe einfach, dass es mit dem Kreuzen reicht. 

Anatomie ( nichts gelernt ), kreuze ich um die 60%
Biochemie ( gelernt ), kreuze ich um die 65 - 70 %
Biologie ( nichts gemacht, nur gekreuzt ), kreuze ich um die 70 %
Psycho ( nichts gemacht, nur gekreuzt ), um die 70 %, wird aber auch irgendwie nicht besser, komischerweise !!!
Physik ( nichts gelernt, nichts gekreuzt ) kreuze ich wahrscheinlich weniger als 20 % (-;  ::-oopss: 
Chemie ( nicht gelernt, nichts gekreuzt ), hoffe auf 60 %
Physio ( nichts gelernt, nichts gekreuzt ), wird eng, bin bei vielleicht 50 %

Es sind noch 28 Tage Zeit exkl. heute. Wie lernt ihr jetzt weiter ?? Lernt ihr echt noch, oder kreuzt ihr einfach nur die letzten 5 Physika 10 mal durch ?? :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

LG und haltet durch. 

Der Stresser (-;

----------


## berlin2011

Hallo,

da ich auch dieses Jahr die Ehre habe Physikum zu machen htte ich auch mal eine Frage. Ich kreuze momentan immer noch Themenweise mit der Mediscript-CD. Das heit, dass ich mir das Thema erst im Buch durchlese und dann kreuze. Ich kreuze dabei ab 2000! Das habe ich in jeweils drei Teile geteilt. Also immer ein Block von 2000 bis 2003, dann 2003 bis 2006 und dann alle nach 2006. Die letzten beiden Physika lasse ich fr die letzten Tage aus. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei 2000 bis 2003 recht schlecht war bei 2003 bis 2006 schon besser und ab 2006 immer im Bestehensbereich. Sind die neueren Fragen wirklich so anders. Muss ich mir das Sorgen machen oder ist es kein Problem wenn die lteren Physika (teilweise nur 45%) keine guten Ergebnisse bringen die neuen aber schon?????(im Mittel so 70%)
Ich denke, dass ich die Fragen aus Wissen beantwortet habe und nicht weil ich die schon mal irgendwann gekreuzt habe. 

Wie seht ihr das?? Muss ich mir SOrgen machen?

Danke  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Hi Leute, 
> 
> bin neu im Forum, da ich dachte, ein bichen Gesellschaft in solch einer "dsteren" Zeit knnte echt nicht schaden 
> 
> 
> Es sind noch 28 Tage Zeit exkl. heute. Wie lernt ihr jetzt weiter ?? Lernt ihr echt noch, oder kreuzt ihr einfach nur die letzten 5 Physika 10 mal durch ??
> 
> LG und haltet durch. 
> 
> Der Stresser (-;


Oh ja, ohne Gesellschaft von Mitleidenden bersteht man die dstere Vorphysikumszeit nie! :hmmm...:  Nennt man soziales Stresspuffermodell (oder so hnlich :Grinnnss!: ). 
Den letzten Abschnitt find ich witzig. Wie, "lernt ihr echt noch"?? Was sonst? Kreuzen ohne was gelernt zu haben macht weniger Sinn?! :peng:  Und dasselbe Physikum zehnmal kreuzen? Normal kennt man die Antwort nach einem Mal, dann ist das auch witzlos ::-winky:  
Lern doch einfach noch n bisschen Chemie oder Psycho, die sind ganz dankbar beim kreuzen!! Zeit genug ist ja noch :Grinnnss!:  
Auerdem find ich deine Physikumsvorbereitung n bissl riskant :hmmm...:  Bis jetzt kratzt du grad so an der 60% Marke, das wrd ich so nicht lassen wollen...

----------


## TheStressor

Ich habe die Fragen vor 2005 nicht mehr gekreuzt, da mir, wie du auch festgestellt hast, die Fragen extrem anders vorkamen. Es sind ganz andere SChwerpunkte ( Bsp: s. Biologie, wo ab 2007 immer mehr Genetikfragen auftauchen ). 

Ab Frhjahr 2005 bis Frhjahr 2011 sind das immerhin auch 13 Physika, also grob mehr als 4000 Fragen. Wer die alle mal durchkreuzt, Kommentare durchliest und dann nochmals Zeit findet falsche Fragen erneut zu kreuzen, sollte eigentlich echt genug getan haben. Ich denke nicht, dass es dann noch Sinn macht, von 2000 oder noch frher irgendwelche Fragen durchzukreuzen. 

Ob die Fragen frher schwerer waren, kann ich schwer beurteilen. Ich kreuze ltere Physika eigentlich auch schlechter, was aber nichts heit. Es gibt immer mal wieder Physika, die einfach fiesere Fragen haben: da kreuze ich mal 80 % in Psycho und manchmal komme ich gerade mal ber 60 %. Das eine Spanne von 20 % mglich sein kann, hat dann wahrscheinlich eher weniger mit meinem Wissen, als einfach komischer gestellte Fragen zu tun. 

Jedenfalls hoffe ich das ((-;

LG

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen

hey, danke frs antworten (-;

ich wei, 60 % sind echt nicht der Hit. ich will eigentlich schon mit sicheren mind. 70 % in die Prfung gehen. 

es ist eigentlich noch gut zeit um sogar noch zwei grere fcher richtig gut durchzulernen. aber jeder, der bereits physikum hinter sich gebracht hat, rt mir nur: Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen. 

Mich nervts auch, und nach 200 bis 300 Fragen pro Tag hat man dann auch keine Lust mehr. aber vielleicht teil ich mir das noch zumindest fr die nchsten zwei wochen so ein, dass ich halbe halbe mach. lernen und kreuzen. und ab danach: POWERKREUZEN, bis der zeigefinger schlapp macht !!! (-;

wie lufts bei dir ??

LG

----------


## Resi_Stent

> . aber jeder, der bereits physikum hinter sich gebracht hat, rt mir nur: Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen.


das hre ich auch von soooo vielen!
Meine Meinung: wenn man die letzen paar Examen komplett durchgrekut+ Kommentare liest, dann hat man schon alles abgedeckt!
Schlielich knnen die das Rad auch nicht neu erfinden  :hmmm...: 
P.s. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man das alls nicht schon mal gelernt htte......

also dann,
frohes kreuzen!

es grt
die resi

----------


## -Julchen-

> das hre ich auch von soooo vielen!
> Meine Meinung: wenn man die letzen paar Examen komplett durchgrekut+ Kommentare liest, dann hat man schon alles abgedeckt!
> Schlielich knnen die das Rad auch nicht neu erfinden 
> P.s. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man das alls nicht schon mal gelernt htte......
> 
> also dann,
> frohes kreuzen!
> 
> es grt
> die resi


Och, nicht unbedingt :hmmm...:  Ambryo hab ich bis jetzt umgangen, auch die Geschlechtsorgane  :Grinnnss!: 
Zum zweiten:
Das stimmt, das sagt irgendwie jeder mit dem Kreuzen! Trotzdem hab ich da n Problem mit, weil es mir eindeutig hilft, wenn ich das alles nochmal lese. Aber das macht jeder anders und wenn ich mirs recht berleg machts keinen Unterschied, ob ich kreuze und mir den Kommentar dazu durchles oder erst les und dann kreuze. Ich hab allerdings Angst, dass das mit den Altfragen nicht hinhaut!  :Nixweiss:  Irgendwie bld von mir, aber trotzdem...

----------


## leofgyth77

> Och, nicht unbedingt Ambryo hab ich bis jetzt umgangen, auch die Geschlechtsorgane 
> Zum zweiten:
> Das stimmt, das sagt irgendwie jeder mit dem Kreuzen! Trotzdem hab ich da n Problem mit, weil es mir eindeutig hilft, wenn ich das alles nochmal lese. Aber das macht jeder anders und wenn ich mirs recht berleg machts keinen Unterschied, ob ich kreuze und mir den Kommentar dazu durchles oder erst les und dann kreuze. Ich hab allerdings Angst, dass das mit den Altfragen nicht hinhaut!  Irgendwie bld von mir, aber trotzdem...


also, ich lern auch. mir bringt kreuzen jetz nich sooo viel. ich les es mir lieber vorher durch (:
wir haben ja noch bissl zeit. bei mir ists auch leider so, dass ich mir die antworten recht gut merken kann und ich dann halt, wenn ichs nochmal kreuz, die frage gar nich mehr zuende lesen muss, weil ich die antwort eh schon kenne. 
wieviele stunden macht ihr denn so pro tag? im moment kreuze ich nur so zwischen ein und zwei stunden und den rest "lerne" ich. hoffe, mein konzept haut so hin, aber nur kreuzen und kommentare lesen hilft bei mir leider nich so viel.

----------


## TheStressor

Ich denke auch: Ob man lernt und dann kreuzt oder erst kreuzt und dann lernt ist wahrscheinlich wurscht ! (-; 

Dennoch lerne ich persnlich mit dem Kreuzen besser, da ich nach einer Weile beim Lernen einfach abschalte und nur noch "lese" anstatt zu "lernen". Das verhindere ich beim Kreuzen, denn wenn ich dann mal 5 Fragen hintereinander falsch beantworte muss ich mich entweder wieder zusammenreien oder ich mach halt ne Pause !

Momentan lerne ich von morgens 8 bis abends 22, effektive Lernzeit hchstens 5-6 Stunden. Der Rest ist Joggen, Musik hren, Mails abchecken, mir ausrechnen wieviele Punkte ich noch brauchen wrde, wenn ich am ersten Tag 97 Punkte hinbekomme usw. (((-;

brigens: Ich lerne gerne mit dem Abschnitt "Das bringt Punkte" von Medi-Learn. Die gibt es ja auch als Booklets. Knnt ihr euch in einigen Buchhandlungen kostenlos abholen. Ist zwar mikroskopisch klein geschrieben, aber wenn man diese paar Fakten wirklich draufhat, ist man schon um einige Punkte weiter (-;

LG und weiterpauken

----------


## bremer

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Freund vom Lernen durch Kreuzen. Dadurch sieht man oft die Zusammenhnge nicht so deutlich. Ich seh mir jetzt fters Vorlesungen von amerikanischen unis auf youtube an. Die sind der Hammer. Da merkt man allerdings auch, was fr n Stuss das IMPP teilweise von einem wissen will, wenngleich manche Fragen auch wirklich gut sind.

----------


## TheStressor

echt, vorlesungen von amerikanischen unis auf youtube ?? Kannst du vielleicht ein Link rberwachsen lassen. Wrd mich einfach nur mal interessieren, wie das dort abluft !!

Das IMPP fragt einen Stuss zusammen, das ist der Wahnsinn. Ich verstehe ja, dass wir Zyklen verstehen sollen und bin mir sicher, dass Vieles dann auch in der Klinik wichtig sein wird, aber es sind einfach z.T. auch Fragen dabei, da wei ich einfach nicht, was die beim IMPP damit bezwecken: Ich vergesse die Antwort bereits nach 5 Sekunden, kreuze sie sogar beim zweiten Mal wieder falsch an und finde die Antwort in einem Lehrbuch erst nach 5 Minuten verzweifeltem Suchen. Da kann mir keiner sagen, dass ich das in 6 Monaten noch draufhabe !!! :Hh?: 

Also, weiter mit Anatomie...

LG

----------


## bremer

Hier zB: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re4bAymFOD0

Alle Vorlesungen von Kevin Ahern sind einfach groartig. Manchmal stimmt er auch ein selbstgedichtetes Lied ber die Glykolyse an oder erzhlt Witze in der Vorlesungen und ldt die Studenten zum thanksgiving zu sich nach hause ein.

----------


## Recall8

primr lernen (80%)
sekundr kreuzen  (20%).

ich kann ja nicht 8h am tag kreuzen. zudem: in dermndluchen kann ich ja nicht kreuzen. ich kreuze auch nur noch im prfungsmodus, alles andere macht IMHO keinen sinn. und ich bin froh, dass es "nur"(!!!) noch 4 wochen sind. noch lnger habe ich zumindest keinen lust.  egal, wies dann aussieht mit dem lernfortschritt... ist ja nur ne prfung.

----------


## lilapple

Diese "Das gibt Punkte" Booklets gibts nich zufllig auch iwo im Inet oder so? Unsere Buchhndler haben das irgendwie nicht ..

So langsam geht mir auch die Pumpe... In zwei Wochen mndliche Prfung, und ich wei vor lauter Lchern gar nicht wo ich mit dem Lernen ansetzen soll.
Ich kreuz trotzdem immer mal wieder themenweise, aber mit teilweise migem Erfolg. 
Glaub es war wirklich ein Fehler, den frhen Termin zu nehmen.. Wenn ich jetzt bis zum 23. lernen u kreuzen knnte, wrs schon was anderes. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sahni

Ich kreuze nur noch. Wrd aber alles vorher einmal mit dem KLB lernen. (ich habs jetzt durchs mndliche schon 1-2 durch  :Grinnnss!:  )
Aber kreuzen halte ich im Lernmodus fr sinnvoller. Da lernt man dann auch whrend des kreuzens. Reicht, wenn man in der Prfung einmal ins unbekannte kreuzt, da es dann frs lernen zu spt ist. Den Prfungsmodus halte uneffektiv.  :Meine Meinung:  Denke ist eher dafr gedacht bei Unsicherheiten mal anchzuschauen, wies im ernstfall laufen knnt. Aber sehe da genauso wenig ein Vorteil, wie die Prfungen der letzten 2-3 Physika fr die letzte woche aufzuheben. Mich interessiert doch jetzt viel mehr, was aktuell so gefragt wird und was ich vielleicht noch lernen sollte.

----------


## TheStressor

@bremer: danke fr den link. schau ich mir gleich mal an

@lilapple: auf der medilearn-seite gibt es eine Liste mit Buchhandlungen in deiner Stadt, die das Heftchen fhren. Msste auch in deiner Stadt etwas geben. Im Internet habe ich die Teile nicht finden knnen. 

Es sind ja auch lediglich nur die "Das bringt PUnkte" Parts der Skripte, aber da sie klein und handlich sind, kann man die alle auch mal in die Tasche stecken und z.B. in der Bahn kurz etwas nachlesen...

Ach ja, was meinst du mit es war ein Fehler und du httest den frheren Termin whlen sollen ?? Meinst du damit mndlich ?? Knnt ihr euch den aussuchen ??

LG

----------


## Elena1989

Ich mache beim LErnen und kreuzen ungefhr halbe halbe. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich ganz bestimmt niemals auf 8 Stunden pro Tag komme. Allerhchstens 6  :Blush: 
Hab ein leichtes Disziplinproblem  :Grinnnss!:  Und beim Lernen dann ein leichtes Konzentrationsproblem, deshalb kreuze ich dann auch so viel  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich kreuze aber wenn auch nur im Lernmodus, ich denke, der Prfungsmodus bringt nichts, was habe ich denn davon, wenn ich die Lsung auf die Frage nicht sehe? Meine Statistik stimmt ja trotzdem noch, nur dass ich direkt nach der Frage sehe, ob ich es falsch oder richtig gemacht habe.
Allerdings woltle ich mir die letzten Examen auch fr den Schluss aufheben. Einfach um dann einen einigermaen vernnftigen Eindruck zu haben, wie ich so stehe.

----------


## lilapple

> Ach ja, was meinst du mit es war ein Fehler und du httest den frheren Termin whlen sollen ?? Meinst du damit mndlich ?? Knnt ihr euch den aussuchen ??


Ja genau, vor Beginn des Semesters durften wir, vorausgesetzt wir waren frh genug dran, zwischen einem mndlichen Termin vor und einem nach der schriftlichen Prfung whlen.. Ach kP, ist doch iwie so oder so sch..
Aber vor der mndlichen hab ich so dermaen Bammel..

----------


## Recall8

Ich kreuze im Prfungsmodus mind. 10-15% besser. Und zu Beginn schaue ich das Fehlerhafte auch nicht nach, sondern lerne paralell weiter. Dann erkenne ich tatschlich einen Lernerfolg, aber nicht, wenn ich sofort korrigiert werde und mir einfach die Aufgabe einprge. Das ist doch sonst Scheinlernerei.

----------


## Sahni

> Allerdings woltle ich mir die letzten Examen auch fr den Schluss aufheben. Einfach um dann einen einigermaen vernnftigen Eindruck zu haben, wie ich so stehe.


Aber warum denn Elena? Ich versteh zwar, dass es beruhigend wirkt, wenn man sein ergebnis schon einige Tage vor der Prfung abschtzen kann, aber ist das so von vorteil? Du kreuzt sie kurz vorher und merkst entweder, dass du gut dabei bist (vorteil: beruhigt) oder dass du einwenig mehr lernen musst (erzeugt unntig stress), da aber eigentlich immer auf den ersten effekt abgezielt wird, kann man diese doch gleich mit reinnehmen und nach am 24. august in beruhigt oder unberuhigt aus der letzten Prfung gehen. 
Ich meine es ist doch nur eine vorgezogene Information, die man sich durch das kreuzen der letzten seminare sichert, ohne dass es einen wirklich sprbar positiven Lerneffekt erzielt oder objektiv gesehen von Vorteil ist.

Aber da es soviele machen, muss ja auf jedenfall etwas dabei sein. 
Ich denke zB. nur an die Psychoteil des letzten Physika der angeblich so anders war, als der sonstige. Dementsprechend nimmt man sich doch die chance sich grad bei Psycho vielleicht die richtigen Schwerpunkte zu setzen und die Neuorientierung des IMPPs in psycho zu bercksichtigen.

@lilapple: wir hatten/haben leider zurzeit auch schon das mndliche ohne wirklich eine Wahl gehabt zu haben. Und ich dachte auch, dass es nicht mglich ist und hab mir kurz vorher auch sehr viel stress gemacht. Im nachhinein kann man aber ganz froh sein, es hinter sich zu haben und im endeffekt erzhlt man in der Prfung grtenteils das, was man eh schon vorher irgendwie wusste ;). Zudem ist grade nach der schriftlichen bei den meisten die luft raus und die lust auf eine mndliche auch futsch. 

@Recall: Finde der Lernmodus heit so, weil man dort auch lernt. Und zwar schau ich mir zumindest bei falsch gekreuzten fragen auch den Kommentar an und versuche die Frage nachzuvollziehen. Ich persnlich krieg so auch direkt einen feedback, wenn ich nicht sicher war, aber richtig lag und prg mir das natrlich dann auch ein. Wenn man im Prfungsmodus kreuzt, aber bei der ein oder anderen unsicheren frage richtig lag, hat man sie schon wieder vergessen und schaut sich in der regel nur noch die falschen an. So kreutz man dann auch schonmal richtig beantwortete mit fehlenden feedback beim zweiten mal falsch. (hab mich einwenig schwer verstndlich ausgedrckt sry, aber vielleicht ist klar, was gemeint ist)

----------


## Elena1989

@Recall: Warum ist es scheinlernen, wenn ich mir, wenn ich nicht wei, wie die Antwort ist, den Kommentar dazu durchlese?
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso es besser sein sollte, im Prfungsmodus zu kreuzen, da kann ich mir bei mir eigentlich keinen Lerneffekt vorstellen. Aber werde ich vielleicht mal ausprobieren. 

@Sahni: Naja, ich hab ja erst vor einer Woche angefangen zu lernen. Ich wei nicht, ob es da jetzt schon so vernnftig wre die aktuellen Examen zu kreuzen? Dass das jetzt noch nicht so gut luft drfte ja eh klar sein und ich denke einfach, es bietet einen etwas realistischeren Eindruck, wenn ich das noch etwas nach hinten verschiebe?
Sicher, dass mit dem Themen lernen kann ich auch nachvollziehen, klingt vernnftig. Aber das wren bei mir aktuell einfach noch so viele Themen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

@Elena: Achso, ich habe jetzt auch erst begonnen. Meine "Kritik" war eher darauf bezogen, dass viele (denke ich zumindest) gradezu zwanghaft die letzten 2-3 Klausuren aufbewahren fr die Generalprobe. Ich selber habe jetzt auch erst begonnen und fange natrlich auch von hinten an. (2000)  :Smilie:

----------


## Srey

Hey Leute,

oh man das Mndliche macht mir echt Bauchschmerzen.
Habe mir gerade einfach mal so ein paar Protokolle angeguckt von irgendwelchen Prfern und ich knnte nichts so aus dem Stehgreif einfach herunterrattern.... so viele Lcken... 

habt ihr was aufmunterndes dazu?  :grrrr....:  

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> Hey Leute,
> 
> oh man das Mndliche macht mir echt Bauchschmerzen.
> Habe mir gerade einfach mal so ein paar Protokolle angeguckt von irgendwelchen Prfern und ich knnte nichts so aus dem Stehgreif einfach herunterrattern.... so viele Lcken... 
> 
> habt ihr was aufmunterndes dazu?  
> 
> LG


Wenn du erst nach dem Schriftlichen Mndliches hast ist meine Aufmunterung: Du hast noch vieeeeeel Zeit!  :hmmm...: 
Und wenn nicht: Oft wei man viel mehr als man denkt!  :Grinnnss!:  


Hab aber auch riesen Angst vorm Mndlichen (erst im September), weil ich jetzt aktuell ja sehr IMPP konzentriert lerne und wenn berhaupt eher passives Wissen habe. 
Aber es haben schon so viele vor uns geschafft!

----------


## lilapple

> Hey Leute,
> 
> oh man das Mndliche macht mir echt Bauchschmerzen.
> Habe mir gerade einfach mal so ein paar Protokolle angeguckt von irgendwelchen Prfern und ich knnte nichts so aus dem Stehgreif einfach herunterrattern.... so viele Lcken...
> 
> habt ihr was aufmunterndes dazu?


Hab ich gestern auch gemacht - und mir gings genauso..

Ich hab halt jetzt auch nicht irgendwie sowas durchgespielt mit irgendwelchen super Lerngruppen oder sowas, wie das oft empfohlen wird.. Ich hoffe einfach es ist trotzdem machbar.. und auerdem hoff ich auf einigermaen humane Prfer und das Ausbleiben eines Voll-Blackouts..

----------


## Darla

> weil ich jetzt aktuell ja sehr IMPP konzentriert lerne und wenn berhaupt eher passives Wissen habe.


Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das gar nicht schlimm ist. Wenn du in der mndlichen ins Stocken kommst, oder in eine Richtung lufst, in der dich die Prfer nicht haben wollen, dann lenken sie dich schon... 
Wenn die Mndliche berhaupt einen Vorteil hat, dann den, dass dir die Prfer Hilfestellung geben knnen. 

Also: keine Panik!

----------


## TheStressor

Vielleicht hilft es ja den einen oder anderen zu beruhigen:

Durch die mndliche fllt man nur, wenn man wirklich kein Wort rausbringt. Bei mir in der Gruppe war ein Mdchen, die im semester zuvor durchgefallen war und auch sie meinte, dass es machbar sei: sie hat halt einfach kein Wort rausgebracht gehabt. 

Und wenn ich es mir berleg: Der eine bei uns in der Gruppe hatte sowas von keine Ahnung von ALLES, der konnte nicht mal die Hirnventrikel richtig erklren oder einfachste Zusammenhnge wiedergeben und er ist mit einer 4 durch. 

Also, versucht einfach von allem etwas draufzuhaben, verheddert euch nicht in Kleinigkeiten ,das will kein Prfer wissen. Und solltet ihr wirklich mal auf dem Schlauch stehen, einfach den Prfer bitten die Frage anders zu formulieren, die helfen einem echt weiter. 

Und ich sage das nicht, weil ich kein Stress hatte vor der Mndlichen: Ich war kurz davor mich vor dem Prfungsraum vor Stress zu bergeben. Und im Nachhinein war das dann doch echt chillig. 

ALSO; KEIN STRESS, sagt der Stressor ((-;

LG

----------


## lilapple

Danke, ich hoffe du hast recht!
Ich bin jetzt erst mal gespannt, mit welchen Prfern ich es zu tun haben werde, das scheint ja auch schon ne Menge auszumachen. Und sicherlich auch, mit welchen Kommilitonen man in der Prfung ist...

----------


## -Julchen-

Phosphorylasekinase, Koproporphyrinogen... berlegt sich da eigentlich mal ein Biochemiker, wie sich das anhrt? Die ham doch einen an der Klatsche :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bezweifel ja eh, dass ich die ganzen Stoffwechselwege bis August noch drauf hab... 
Ach wie ich Biochemie hasse!!! Und ich hab erst angefangen damit :Keks:

----------


## Giant0777

> Und wenn ich es mir berleg: Der eine bei uns in der Gruppe hatte sowas von keine Ahnung von ALLES, der konnte nicht mal die Hirnventrikel richtig erklren oder einfachste Zusammenhnge wiedergeben und er ist mit einer 4 durch. 
> 
> Also, versucht einfach von allem etwas draufzuhaben, verheddert euch nicht in Kleinigkeiten ,das will kein Prfer wissen. Und solltet ihr wirklich mal auf dem Schlauch stehen, einfach den Prfer bitten die Frage anders zu formulieren, die helfen einem echt weiter.


also, ganz so einfach ist es nicht. wenn man nichts weiss, dann fllt man durch. egal, ob man den mund hlt oder totalen unsinn erzhlt.

ABER: das gute am mndlichen ist, dass es zum bestehen um grundlagen geht. die hat wohl fast jeder nach 2 jahren vk drauf. die schwierigkeit liegt mm nach beim prsentieren. ich habe selbst gemerkt, wie schwer es war vom impp-gekreuze auf freies artikulieren umzuschalten. soviel detailkram hatte man drauf, dass man sich einfach schwer tat, mal was grundlegendes darzustellen. und genau dafr sind die lerngruppen gut. einfachste sachen sich gegenseitig erzhlen, um ein gefhl frs reden zu bekommen.

die von dir als uninteressant bezeichneten kleinigkeiten sind im brigen fr die notenfindung da. jeder prfer freut sich, wenn man nach grundstzlichen dingen auch noch hier und da ein paar details kennt. aber bitte auch in dieser reihenfolge!

in meiner lerngruppe haben wir uns damals mit alten prfungsprotokollen vorbereitet. zwar kamen nicht genau diese fragen dran, aber man konnte sich auf den prfer einstellen, mal ein paar prferspezifische folien durchgehen und so weiter. mit dieser taktik haben wir bestanden. aufgeregt am anfang und platt am ende waren wir aber alle. aber es ist nunmal ein geiles gefhl nach der prfung bei einem bier zusammenzuhocken und sich einfach nur zu freuen ( und natrlich zu trinken  :Grinnnss!: )!!!

glaubt mir, dafr lohnt der ganze lernmarathon! ::-winky: 

grsse,giant.

----------


## leofgyth77

bah..ich bin grad so frustriert!!!!
ich kreuz echt schei*e in physio. daweil dachte ich, das wre eigentlich mein strkstes fach. aber die rechnungen...und ich mach auch immer wieder sachen falsch, die ich eigentlich schon gelernt hab. ich knnt grad echt nur noch  :kotzen:

----------


## Saphira.

Ja Physio ist so ne Sache... ist eigentlich in der Vorklinik mein strktes Fach gewesen und doch komm ich "nur" auf maximal 72%... dagegen nach 1 Tag Biologielernen auf 85%, da stellt sich die Frage, wo da die Relation liegt... sind halt so viele Kleinigkeiten in Physiologie und so ein weites Feld (ganz im Gegensatz zur Biologie...), dass man glaub ich niemals alles abdecken kann, was das IMPP so fragt...  :grrrr....:

----------


## runderling

warum bin ich blo zu blde fr Psycho? Die alten bis 2010 gingen ja noch, aber das Frhjahrexamen 2011 ist einfach eine Katastrophe - mit den Medilearnheften kann ich das nicht kreuzen - wie habt ihr das gemacht? :Hh?:

----------


## leofgyth77

danke saphira!
bin jetzt wieder ein wenig besser drauf und mit der zeit klappt das bestimmt auch bei uns in physio besser!

----------


## Darla

> Und ich sage das nicht, weil ich kein Stress hatte vor der Mndlichen: Ich war kurz davor mich vor dem Prfungsraum vor Stress zu bergeben. Und im Nachhinein war das dann doch echt chillig.


Kann ich nur zustimmen: Sucht euch vorher eine fr euch geeignete Entspannungsmglichkeit. Sei es autogenes Training, Atementspannung, irgendein bestimmtes Lied oder sonst was. 
Beruhigt euch so vor der Prfung und versucht aufgeschlossen und selbstbewusst zu wirken (oder es zu sein ;)). Wer zusammengesackt vor den Prfern sitzt und nur mit zittriger Stimme Antworten stottert, bekommt (meist) bei gleichem Informationsgehalt eine schlechtere Note, als derjenige, der den Prfern die Antworten flssig ins Gesicht sagt.
Der Punkt ist, dass die Prfer das Gefhl haben mssen, dass derjenige, der da vor Ihnen sitzt Ahnung hat. Ob er die wirklich hat oder nicht, ist meistens egal, auf ihren Eindruck kommt es an.

----------


## altalena

> warum bin ich blo zu blde fr Psycho? Die alten bis 2010 gingen ja noch, aber das Frhjahrexamen 2011 ist einfach eine Katastrophe - mit den Medilearnheften kann ich das nicht kreuzen - wie habt ihr das gemacht?


das WAR auch eine katasrophe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fatali

gestern mal biochemie schon ohne wirkliches lernen auf 75% gekreuzt.  bin noch am medi-learn scripte durcharbeiten. 
aber hier in mnchen is biochemie auch schwierig - ein netter vorteil zum physikum ^^

heut nochmal physio getestet wieviel hngengeblieben ist und auch noch auf stattliche 64% gekommen. 

gute grundlagen, um meine miserable anatomie auszugleichen.

aber was ist mit psychologie? ist das wirklich alles anders nun? sind die medi-learn scripte da in der 4ten auflage eigentlich auf die vernderung drauf eingegangen?

 :Hh?:

----------


## Recall8

Mich wrde auch interessieren, ob die 4.Auflage Psychoskripte die nderungen bercksichtigen. Die Psychofragen werden ja von einer neuen Prof. gestellt. Dies war auch der Grund, weshalb 8 oder 9 Fragen herausgenommen wurden  :Grinnnss!: 
Das hat einigen das bestehen gesichert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Resi_Stent

PAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNIIIIIIIKKKKKKKK  :kotzen: 

tja, gute Frage....also da der Gegenstandskalatog ja nicht wesentlich gendert worden ist, denke ich, dass man EIGENTLICH auch mit einer lteren Auflage klar kommen msste! oder!?
Vielleicht sollte man den Sozio teil einfach besser bearbeiten?! :Nixweiss: 
ABER die 4te Auflage enthlt meines wissens das letze Physikum!

Ein Freund von mir, der im Mrz geschrieben und auch bestanden hat. Meinte er sei mit dem ML-Heften super zurecht genommen und das hat auch locker zur beantwortung der Fragen gereicht!

lg
die resi

----------


## cookiemonster

ich hab mir auch in alter panikmanier gleich die neue auflage bestellt ich gelesen habe dass psycho so anders gewesen sein soll. 
das neue examen ist bercksichtigt aber steht eigentlich nicht mehr drin als in der 3. auflage. es macht meiner meinung nach keinen unterschied ob man mit der 3. oder 4. auflage arbeitet. habe beide....braucht einer noch die 3. auflage zufllig?

----------


## Resi_Stent

das hrt sich gut an!
haben die auch in sozio nichts verndert?

ich bin dankbar um jede ergnzung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

mein semester hat auch mit der 3. auflage gelernt und die haben ja auch alle bestanden und waren auch sehr gut in psycho.
ich glaub kohlbergs moral und sowas war neu, aber so viel wird das auch nicht ausmachen. es bleibt einem halt erstmal immer in kopf, was man alles nicht konnte und deswegen wird auch so ne panik nachm physikum ausgebrochen sein.

und weil wir grad bei psycho sind..ich geh mal gucken, ob ich den verdammten schein hab und somit dann auch mal offiziell zugelassen bin.

----------


## phinder

Also man kann mit der 3. Auflage Medilearn gut Punkte holen in Psycho, merkt aber das im letzten Examen doch einige neue Fragentypen dazu gekommen sind. Das wurde auf meine Nachfrage auch vom Medilearn Verlag besttigt, da sich die Fragensteller am IMPP fr Psycho gendert haben. Die neue 4. Auflage ist nicht grundlegend verschieden, aber beinhaltet die letzten 4 Examen seit der 3. Auflage.

----------


## -Julchen-

Hhhmmmm... Psycho ist bis jetzt mein Punkte-hol-Fach! Hoffentlich bleibt das so :hmmm...:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen

und womit hast du Psycho so erfolgreich gelernt? Hast du schon die 4. Auflage?

----------


## -Julchen-

Mit Medilearn (3.Auflage) und den Lernboxen in der schwarzen Reihe.

----------


## Resi_Stent

@julchen: und wie lief F11?

----------


## -Julchen-

@Resi: Hab ich noch nicht gemacht! 2010 und 2011 heb ich fr den Schluss auf ::-oopss:

----------


## AgyptRa

Merkt man die Unterschiede in Psycho erst am diesem Frhjahr oder schon frher??
Bisher kreuz ich da so 75%... und ich hoffe, dass das mit kreuzen noch etwas mehr wird, sollte aber dann im M1 andere Fragen kommen steh ich dumm da da ich absolut keine Ahnung hab von was die da reden^^

----------


## fatali

wow ich ich bin gut, denn ich hab mir die psycho hefte erst jetzt gekauft. fast alle anderen hab ich in der zweiten auflage gebraucht gekauft.

und wie sieht es mit histo vierte auflage aus?

----------


## Elena1989

Boah, ich hab schon wieder keine Lust mehr.. Und dabei habe ich heute noch gar nicht so viel gemacht. Aber ich mag nicht mehr und kann mich vor allem auch nicht mehr konzentrieren.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Konzentrationstipps? (Jetzt auer Handy und PC aus, das wei ich selber ^^ Aber zum kreuzen braucht's nun mal den PC  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ach ja: Gibt es hier noch andere, die "Hr - und Gleichgewichtsorgan" auch so dermaen tzend finden wie ich?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich find Biochemie tzend, und zwar ohne Einschrnkung ALLES   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

> Ich find Biochemie tzend, und zwar ohne Einschrnkung ALLES


Aber sowas von 100 % agree !!!  :kotzen: 

Ich bin aber auch sowas von faul momentan! Das kotzt mich richtig selbst an....

----------


## Muriel

Zum Thema der Aktualitt/Vernderungen der MEDI-LEARN-Skripte:
Ziel der Skripte ist es ja, ausreichendes Wissen/Informationen zu vermitteln, damit die Fragen im Physikum beantwortet werde knnen. Um genau das vermitteln zu knnen, was auch prfungsrelevant ist, werden die alten Examina Fach fr Fach "gescannt", werden genau die Themen und einzelnen Punkte, die je gefragt wurden, analysiert und und in mundgerechte, verstndliche Wissensvermittlung verpackt. Daraus ergibt sich 1. dass die Skripte fr mehr wissen Wollende sicherlich ein ausfhrliches Lehrbuch ersetzen knnen und 2. dass, wenn pltzlich, wie wohl im Frhjahr nun mit Psycho geschehen, komplett andere Inhalte auftauchen, diese natrlich nicht oder nur begrenzt in den Skripten zuvor auftauchten. Alle drei Semester erscheinen nun neue Skripte, die dann die letzten drei neuen Examina wieder frisch einarbeiten. Da es bisher meist so war, dass sich einige Jahre oder Semester lang ein gewisser Stil der Fragen gehalten hat, drfte davon auszugehen sein, dass die gerade erschienene Reihe einen Vorteil gegenber den lteren darstellt.

Viel Erfolg allen!

----------


## bremer

Nichtsdestrotz muss man beachten, dass in den medi-learn Skripten teilweise haarstrubende Fehler zu finden sind. Zum Glck wurden einige dieser Fehler in der 4. Auflage ausgebessert, aber einige sind noch drin geblieben, besonders in den Anatomie-Heftchen. Aber Fehler finden ist ja auch eine Art Prfungsvorbereitung ;)

----------


## Muriel

Wenn solche Fehler auffallen, dann sammel diese doch bitte und leite sie weiter. So hilfst Du, diese zu verbessern in folgenden Auflagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Nichtsdestrotz muss man beachten, dass in den medi-learn Skripten teilweise haarstrubende Fehler zu finden sind. Zum Glck wurden einige dieser Fehler in der 4. Auflage ausgebessert, aber einige sind noch drin geblieben, besonders in den Anatomie-Heftchen. Aber Fehler finden ist ja auch eine Art Prfungsvorbereitung ;)


Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Hab in Anatomie nur die 2. Auflage und mir ist da jetzt nichts wirklich falsches aufgefallen.

----------


## cookiemonster

hab die vierte anatomie auflage und fehler sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen....vielleicht wei ich auch nur zu wenig  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena1989

> hab die vierte anatomie auflage und fehler sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen....vielleicht wei ich auch nur zu wenig


 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Das wre bei mir auch gut mglich  :Grinnnss!:  Aber nachdem ich mir sowieso nicht alles merken kann, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ich mir die Fehler auch nicht merke ^^

----------


## bremer

Beispiel fr einen Fehler in der 3. Auflage:

Hab das wrtlich nicht mehr im Kopf, sinngem stand da im Kopf/Hals Skript aber sowas wie

Die Zungenauenmuskulatur wird ausnahmslos vom N. hypoglossus innerviert.

Der M. palatoglossus wird jedoch vom N. glossopharyngeus innerviert. Fehler ist in der 4. Auflage nicht mehr vorhanden.
---------------
Beispiel fr einen Fehler in der 4.Auflage:

Die hab ich nmlich grad von mir:

S. 15 Kopf und Hals unter brigens:
"..Hier befindet sich auch die Verbindung zur Fossa sphenopalatina..."

So eine Fossa gibt es glaube ich nicht einmal. Hier ist natrlich die Fossa pterygopalatina gemeint.

Alle Fehler aufzuzhlen wre aber viel zu viel Arbeit.

----------


## bremer

> Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Hab in Anatomie nur die 2. Auflage und mir ist da jetzt nichts wirklich falsches aufgefallen.


Das muss ja noch schlimmer als die 3. Auflage sein. Da wrde ich fast abraten davon zu lernen bzw. das Skript nur als roten Leitfaden  benutzen.

----------


## leofgyth77

man kann doch auch einfach auf die errata seite gehen und die fehler korrigieren (:

----------


## -Julchen-

> man kann doch auch einfach auf die errata seite gehen und die fehler korrigieren (:


 :Meine Meinung: Das mach ich so. Hab die zweite Auflage und vor jedem neuen Skript schau ich erst Mal, was da so Falsches drinsteht. Ist aber nicht sooooo viel, wie ihr tut! Meistens sind das so Sachen, wo ein Buchstabe vergessen wurde in nem Wort oder einfache Tippfehler, die ich einfach berlesen htte. Wirklich gravierende Sachen sind mir jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen (gut, das mit dem palatoglossus :hmmm...: ). Aber wie Elena sagt, die Frage ist, ob ich mir die Fehler berhaupt merk... 
Auf gehts zur Biochemie. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Wie ich mich freu  :kotzen:

----------


## lilapple

Sagt mal, ist es bei irgendjemandem von euch gngig bei Bekanntgabe der Prfer fr die Mndliche, diese in ihrem Bro aufzusuchen, sich vorzustellen und nach Tips zu fragen? Dazu htte nmlich bei uns angeblich eine unserer Professorinnen geraten. Wre frher Gang und Gbe gewesen, nur leider wrde es heute kaum noch wer machen.
Mir erscheint das ein bisschen komisch, kann ja sicher auch nach hinten losgehen...

----------


## Srey

Doch... soweit ich wei sollte man sich "vorstellen". Manche Prfer sind genervt davon und lehnen ein treffen ab, andere legen Wert darauf. Ich wrde eine Kontaktaufnahme versuchen... (e-Mail, Anruf... )

----------


## Sahni

Nachdem du deine Prfungsgruppe gefunden hast, wrde ich mit denen abklren, wer mal anruft und nach einem Vorgesprch fragt. Man sollte vermeiden, dass alle studenten fr sich anrufen, dass nervt die nmlich auch.
Email geht natrlich genauso gut. Und Prfungsprotokolle auf jedenfall einsehen...

----------


## bremer

> Das mach ich so. Hab die zweite Auflage und vor jedem neuen Skript schau ich erst Mal, was da so Falsches drinsteht. Ist aber nicht sooooo viel, wie ihr tut! Meistens sind das so Sachen, wo ein Buchstabe vergessen wurde in nem Wort oder einfache Tippfehler, die ich einfach berlesen htte. Wirklich gravierende Sachen sind mir jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen (gut, das mit dem palatoglossus). Aber wie Elena sagt, die Frage ist, ob ich mir die Fehler berhaupt merk... 
> Auf gehts zur Biochemie. Wie ich mich freu


Na ja, wenn du die Fehler bemerkst, ist ja alles gut. Problematisch wird es erst, wenn du sie nicht bemerkst aber unterbewusst abspeicherst. In deiner Ausgabe wird in einer Zeichnung der Harnblasenmuskel als M. transversus perinei profundus bezeichnet. Und  die Begrenzungen des Leistenkanals sind auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe nicht richtig. Das sind schon keine Tippfehler mehr. Ich bleib dabei, als Leitfaden sind die Skripte super, aber man sollte immer noch ein 2. Lehrbuch haben und natrlich einen Atlas benutzen.

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Ich bemerk die Fehler nicht, sie werden mir im Internet ja angegeben. Auch dieser Harnblasenmuskel, um dens aber garnicht ging, sondern darum, wo die Prostata sitzt. Und das ist ja wohl unter der Harnblase. Ach, und wenn du Zeit hast, ganze Lehrbcher zu lesen, dann ist gut. Die Zeit hab ich leider nicht und ehrlich gesagt auch die Lust nicht :hmmm...:  Auerdem seh ich ja an den Kreuzergebnissen, dass es auch so geht!

@lilapple: Ich kenn das auch, dass man sich kurz beim Prfer meldet. Wenn er dann ein Treffen will, gut, wenn nciht, auch gut. Ich hab mir auch schon einfach mal ein paar Altprotokolle angesehen, da steht drin, dass der Prfer sogar in der Vorbesprechung den Stoff eingrenzt oder anderweitig Tipps gibt. Kann sich also lohnen!

----------


## Saphira.

Kann mir vielleicht mal einer die Adresse zu der Website geben, wo man die  Fehler der jeweiigen Auflage findet? Wusste bisher noch gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt...  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Kann mir vielleicht mal einer die Adresse zu der Website geben, wo man die  Fehler der jeweiigen Auflage findet? Wusste bisher noch gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt...


gibts fr die 4.te auflage glaub ich noch nicht. ansonsten findest du sie hier 

http://www.medi-learn.de/seiten/errata/index.php

----------


## bremer

@Julchen
Scheinbar wei ja nicht mal jeder, dass es so eine Errata-liste berhaupt gibt. Und die Fehler der 4. Auflage werden dir im Internet eben (noch) nicht angeboten. Damit mich keine falsch versteht, die medi-learn skripte finde ich super. Gerade auch fr die anderen Fcher. Aber dass sich in einer 4. Auflage noch so viele Fehler verstecken, zeugt, mMn, nicht fr eine gelungene Qualittskontrolle und mindert ein wenig das Vertrauen in die Heftchen. Also propagiere ich ein kritisches Lesen und bei Zweifel eben die Konsultation eines Standardlehrbuches.

----------


## Sahni

Auch die KLB haben ziemlich viele Fehler drin (ob Huppelsberg oder andere beliebte). Vieles ist aber auch auslegungssache.
Die Zungenmuskulatur wird fr mich zB auch ausschlielich durch den N. hypoglossus innerviert (der M. palatoglossus wird selbst in dicken bchern nur selten zur ueren zungenmuskulatur hinzugezhlt) usw. 
Aber stimmt schon, dass viele Skripte viele auch jetzt noch unkorrigierte Fehler enthalten (meist aber recht kleinliche).

----------


## bremer

Kein Buch ist fehlerlos. Selbst in der aktuellen Ausgabe des Prometheus steht drin, dass durch den Karpaltunnel 10! Beugersehnen verlaufen, obwohl es natrlich nur 9 sind. Aber ich fand die Fehlerhufigkeit  in den medi-learn skripten halt auffllig. Kleinlich oder nicht, Anatomie besteht halt aus lauter Kleinigkeiten. Leider.

----------


## Sahni

Der Prometheus ist auch "nur" ein Atlas. Aber ich verstehe nicht, mit welchen Buch ihr lernt. Immerhin laufen dort auch je nach auslegung 9-10 durch. Ob nun der M. f.c.r. dazuzhlt oder nicht ist sowieso umstritten.
Jedes Buch hat seinen Autor mit seinen Einsichten, das impp fragt dagegen relativ gesicherte inhalte ab. Bei uns an der Uni ist Fettgewebe auch eine eigene Gewebeform usw.

----------


## -Julchen-

Wenns drauf ankommt braucht man nur ein serises Lehrbuch, um zu beweisen, dass die Frage des IMPP falsch, zweideutig oder sonst was ist! Wenn dann im Prometheus steht 10, dann muss das auch gelten! ICh kann ja nicht alles, was ich lern erstmal anzweifeln und in zig Bchern nachlesen!!!

----------


## epeline

fr mich war fehlerfinden auch immer so ein glckstreffer, der mir gezeigt hat,d ass ich was wusste ^^ aber so viele waren das gar nicht.
hab damals aber trotzdem das P sogar mit der 1. auflage bestanden  :Smilie:  

zu den treffen mit den prfern: bei uns gabs da immer zentrale sammeltermine, die von den prfern verffentlicht wurden.

----------


## TheStressor

An alle:

Sagt mal, Freunde, was ganz anderes: Habt ihr mittlerweile auch mal ein ganzes Physikum durchgekreuzt oder kreuzt ihr auch noch themenweise, bzw. Fcherweise durch ??

Denn so langsam wei ich nicht mehr, ob ich jetzt eigentlich bestanden htte oder ob es knapp noch nicht reicht. 

Ein ganzes Physikum durchkreuzen sind halt auch 320 Fragen und eigentlich ein ganzer Tag. Wollt ihr das eher zum Schluss machen oder wisst ihr schon in etwa, wie ihr insgesamt kreuzt ??

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> An alle:
> 
> Sagt mal, Freunde, was ganz anderes: Habt ihr mittlerweile auch mal ein ganzes Physikum durchgekreuzt oder kreuzt ihr auch noch themenweise, bzw. Fcherweise durch ??
> 
> Denn so langsam wei ich nicht mehr, ob ich jetzt eigentlich bestanden htte oder ob es knapp noch nicht reicht. 
> 
> Ein ganzes Physikum durchkreuzen sind halt auch 320 Fragen und eigentlich ein ganzer Tag. Wollt ihr das eher zum Schluss machen oder wisst ihr schon in etwa, wie ihr insgesamt kreuzt ??
> 
> LG


Ich kreuze noch fcherweise, bin schlielich grade erst beim 2. Fach, da macht's wenig Sinn, ein ganzes Physikum durchzukreuzen  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn du aber schon durch bist, dann wrde ich an deiner Stelle ruhig mal komplette Physika kreuzen. Du musst ja auch nicht ein ganzes an einem Tag kreuzen wenn dir das zu viel ist, sondern vielleicht an einem Tag Tag 1 und am nchsten dann Tag 2?

----------


## bremer

Also ich bin noch lange nicht soweit, ein ganzes Physikum durchzukreuzen. Bei mir persnlich wre das im moment auch nicht sinnvoll. Ich kreuze lieber jahres- und themenweise. Da kann man wenigstens Schritt fr Schritt Erfolge erleben, da sich die Fragen bzw. Themen ja schon ziemlich wiederholen

----------


## TheStressor

Ich habe eigentlich auch noch nicht alle Fcher durch, z.B. Physio und Physik ( werd ich mir aber auch wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr so richtig anschauen ). 

Aber mich beunruhigt es berhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben, ob ich nun insgesamt bei ber 60 % liege oder nicht. Ich glaube ab Anfang August kreuze ich mal gesamte Physika durch. Vielleicht beruhigt mich das ja ( oder auch nicht (-; )

Fr ein Physikum sollte ein Tag ausreichen. Es muss. Ich habe mir ab 2008 alle Physika noch aufgehoben. Das sind exakt 7. Also fr eine Woche. Dann muss wiederholt werden, falsche Fragen aufgearbeitet werden, einmal kreuzen bringt da nichts !!

Wie lufts sonst so ?? Mich nervt ein bichen Anatomie zur Zeit, in einigen Themen bin ich echt gut, in anderen wiederum grottenschlecht ( s. Embryo und Leibeswand ). Und auf das Becken stand ich sowieso nie (((-;

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> Beispiel fr einen Fehler in der 3. Auflage:
> 
> Hab das wrtlich nicht mehr im Kopf, sinngem stand da im Kopf/Hals Skript aber sowas wie
> 
> Die Zungenauenmuskulatur wird ausnahmslos vom N. hypoglossus innerviert.
> 
> Der M. palatoglossus wird jedoch vom N. glossopharyngeus innerviert. Fehler ist in der 4. Auflage nicht mehr vorhanden.
> ---------------


Mal ne blde Frage: In meiner 2. Auflage stand drin, dass alle Zungenmuskeln vom N. hypoglossus innerviert werden. Im Errata - Bereich steht dann obere Aussage, also, dass der M. palatoglossus vom N. glossopharyngeus innerviert wird. Laut meiner Dualen Reihe ist das der Fall. Ebenso steht es im Prometheus. Bin ich jetzt schon ganz gaga oder habe ich den Fehler nicht vestanden? (auer dass im ersten Absatz steht, sie wird ausnahmslos vom N. hypoglossus innerviert, was aber ja dann in der 2. Aussage revidiert wird. Sicherlich nicht das schnste Deutsch, aber falsch?) Vielleicht bin ich aber auch blind und sehe den Fehler einfach nicht  :Nixweiss: 

@The Stressor: Julchen und ich haben doch schon beschlossen, dass Anatomie doof is ^^
Nein, ganz ehrlich. Luft nicht so prchtig. Ich komme da immer so auf um die 60%, da merkt man halt, dass ich das nur eine Woche gelernt habe. Aber wie gesagt: "Um die 60!), das knnen auch so 55 oder so sein, also eher mittelprchtig ^^ Ich bin z.B. Grottenschlecht bei den Extremitten und ebenfalls bei Leibeswand / Embryo...

----------


## cookiemonster

so wie es bremer geschrieben hat ist es schon richtig....

wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit physik zurecht?

habe gestern regelrechte "tobsuchtsanflle" bekommen weil mich die fragen so aufgeregt haben und mir gedacht habe "was z. Tfl. wollen die von mir?" komme da nicht ber 55 % ... hab auch nur einen tag gelernt dafr und glaube das lasse ich weg.....

----------


## -Julchen-

Also @Elena: Der Fehler ist, dass in der zweiten (und auch dritten) Auflage steht, die Zungenmuskeln werden ausschlielich vom N. hypoglossus innerviert. Die zweite Aussage steht da nicht drin! Die findet man erst im Errata Bereich! Und liest man sich den nicht durch, hat man sich was falsches gemerkt-oder auch nicht :hmmm...: 
Ihr wisst schon, dass keiner von uns jemals die Innervation der Zungenmuskeln wieder vergisst ?! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Also @Elena: Der Fehler ist, dass in der zweiten (und auch dritten) Auflage steht, die Zungenmuskeln werden ausschlielich vom N. hypoglossus innerviert. Die zweite Aussage steht da nicht drin! Die findet man erst im Errata Bereich! Und liest man sich den nicht durch, hat man sich was falsches gemerkt-oder auch nicht
> Ihr wisst schon, dass keiner von uns jemals die Innervation der Zungenmuskeln wieder vergisst ?!


Ah, okay  :Grinnnss!:  ich hate das jetzt so verstanden, dass das bei der 3. Auflage mit dabei steht aber falsch wre. Vielen Dank, da bin ich jetzt gleich wieder viel schlauer  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Ich hab ne tolle Idee gegen das Vergessen: Gar nicht erst merken  :Top:  (Das mach ich nicht mit Absicht, aber so unabsichtlich  :Grinnnss!: )
Scheint ein natrlicher Selektionsmechanismus meines Gehirns zu sein!

----------


## fatali

55% bei physik kreuzen und sich beschweren? hallo? ich glaub damit gehrst du zu dem besseren drittel, wenn du soviel pkt da rausholst.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## berlin2011

Hallo ihr,

ich htte mal wieder eine Frage. Hat jemand von euch zufllig mit Prfungswissen Physikum gelernt? Ich habe das auch noch hier und finde es eigentlich ganz gut. Physio hat sich damit sehr gut gelernt. Vorher habe ich eigentlich immer Die ML-Skripte genutzt. Der groe Vorteil ist halt, dass dieses dicke Buch, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, ganz genau die Themen im Buch mit den auf der Mediscript CD deckt, fast 1:1. Sprich das frisch wiederholte Thema aus dem Buch kann ganz genau im Thema auf der Mediscript DVD gekreuzt werden. Das klappt mit den Skripten allerdings nicht. Lohnt es sich um besser die Themen zu kreuzen noch mal die Kapitel im Pr.w. Physikum zu erarbeiten. Ich glaube was ich hier schreibe ist gerade ein wenig schwer nachvollziehbar...???
Wie habt ihr gekreuzt? Immer themenweise in BC auch wenn ihr mit den ML-Skripten wiederholt.????
Danke fr Antworten

----------


## runderling

ich muss nochmal auf Physik zurckkommen:
ich bin da gottenschlecht  und habe beschlossen, da keine Energie drauf zu verwenden. Es sind glaube ich 15 Fragen, da kann man mit dem Zufallsprinzig wahrscheinlich mehr rausholen als wenn man versucht, korrekt zu antworten. Habe bei einigen meiner Bekannten in hheren Semstern nachgefragt, die haben alle recht gut bestanden, haben aber Physik vllig weggelassen, weil es verlorene Zeit sei! Ich werde einfach ihrem Ratschlag folgen und stresse mich nicht damit, gibt genug Mist in den greren Fchen wie z.B. Anatomie  :kotzen: , wo die Zeit sinnvoller investiert ist. Inzwischen habe ich mich sogar mit Psycho angefreundet (zumindest was mein Kreuzergebnis angeht, inhaltlich finde ich es immer noch ziemlich zusammenhanglos). Nach wie vor finde ich Biochemie gar nicht so schrecklich (vielleicht weil ich da recht erfolgreich bin). Anatomie bleibt nach wie vor besonders mit Muskeln und so mein Nirwanafach - mit Sicherheit werde ich niemals Orthopdie anstreben!
Und nun habe ich fr heute einfach keine Lust mehr auf Lernen, trume von einem Urtlaub an einem weien Strand und Grillfisch und netten Leuten und ein lngst vergessenes Ph... ::-bee:

----------


## cookiemonster

hmmmmmmmm urlaub     :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Nchste Woche erfahre ich meinen mndl. Prfungstermin. Noch am selben Tag werde ich mir ein Flugticket nach Spanien kaufen. Wenigstens etwas, auf das ich mich in den nchsten Tage freuen kann  :Keks:

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh ja, mein Urlaub nach dem ganzen Gelerne hier ist meine beste (und vielleicht einzige;) ) Motivation^^
Muss auch nurnoch die LPA Post mit dem mndl. Termin abwarten, dann wird gebucht! Wohin, wos warm ist, Sonne, Meer, Strand, Pool, gutes Essen  :Love: 
Ok, auf zu Biochemie  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## lilapple

So, ich hab jetzt mal im Prfungsamt angerufen, nachdem die es noch immer nicht auf die Reihe gebracht haben, die Termine ins Internet zu stellen. 
Ich hab am 08.08. mndliche Prfung. Kann am Montag meinen Bescheid abholen.. Oh man, so langsam wirds eng..

----------


## runderling

immerhin hast du schon einen Termin!
Wir habern noch keinen, das kann spt werden bis ich Bescheid wei ..Mist..

----------


## bremer

@lilapple 
08.08. --- ganz schn frh. Also ich wr noch nicht soweit, aber du machst das schon ...

----------


## lilapple

Ich fhl mich auch noch nich soweit  :grrrr....:  
Aber ich glaube das wrd ich ohnehin nie.

----------


## bremer

Eben. Man fhl sich immer nicht ausreichend vorbereitet. Das gute ist, je frher die Prfung desto eher hast dus hinter dir. Und danach  :Party:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich glaub, ich htte auch lieber jetzt schon nen Termin frs Mndliche, dann ists weg!
Hmmmm... Manche Themen in Biochemie sind so frustrierend beim kreuzen! Da hab ich eigentlich das ganze Enzymzeug verstanden und beim Kreuzen kamen dann Fragen, die ich einfach nicht beantworten konnte :Nixweiss:  Das ist so demotivierend. Ich glaub, ich hr fr heut auf. Biochemie ist einfach zum   :kotzen:

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen: ha, wem sagst du das ??? ich habe vorhin absolut taufrisch physio niere gelernt und bekomme beim Kreuzen gerade mal 60 % hin. Ich kann dir die Niere in und auswendig erklren, aber ich versteh einfach nicht, was die sich beim IMPP denken, mit diesen bescheuerten Fragestellungen !!

 Geht es darum die Niere verstanden zu haben oder irgendwelche Knobel- und Rtselaufgaben zu lsen ???

Hoffe, dass es bei den anderen Themen besser wird !!

LG

----------


## bremer

Oh man, ich hab mndliches erst am 09.09. --- also wieder keinen sommer fr mich. Und das, wo ich in den letzten beiden Semesterferien  Pflegepraktikum machen musste ...

Dann heit es wohl, ab 10.09. ab nach Malle  ::-dance:

----------


## cookiemonster

mal ne dumme frage: gibt es nur eine mndliche prfung? also alle fcher an einem tag? oder drei verschiedene je fach?

----------


## Elena1989

> mal ne dumme frage: gibt es nur eine mndliche prfung? also alle fcher an einem tag? oder drei verschiedene je fach?


Alle an einem Tag. Man ist (zumindest bei uns) in ner Prfungsgruppe mit Insgesamt 3 - 4 Studenten, d.h. die Prfung dauert dann insgesamt 3 - 4 Stunden.

Ich wei meinen mndlichen Termin leider noch nicht, wrd's auch langsam gerne wissen....

----------


## SuperSonic

Es gibt nur eine Prfung, die dauert dafr mehrere Stunden (da man nicht alleine, sondern mit 2-3 anderen Studenten geprft wird).

----------


## cookiemonster

naja das is schon mal gut .

----------


## cookiemonster

hallo,

wei jemand warum leptin die blut hirn schranke passieren kann? das ist doch ein protein? wenn es dazu spezielle transportergibt dann wre der ausdruck "leptin kann die blut hirn schranke passieren" ja nicht so wirklich korrekt oder? 

steh irgendwie aufm schlauch.

----------


## Resi_Stent

bei uns ist er so:
ca. 15-20 min. pro Fach d.h. jeder wird ca. 1 Stunde (bei insgesamt 3 Fchern) geprft.
Ich dachte aber, dass sei berall so?!

ich kann das alles nicht mehr sehen- geht es euch hnlich?
Wrde am liebensten schieben  :grrrr....: 

glg 
resi

----------


## cookiemonster

wenn leptin im hypothalamus an rezeptoren bindet muss es die blut hirne schranke ja "umgehen"...so meinen die das wohl....ber irgendwelche transporter. finde den ausdruck des impp "passieren" total irrefhrend...(absicht?!)

----------


## cookiemonster

> bei uns ist er so:
> ca. 15-20 min. pro Fach d.h. jeder wird ca. 1 Stunde (bei insgesamt 3 Fchern) geprft.
> Ich dachte aber, dass sei berall so?!
> 
> ich kann das alles nicht mehr sehen- geht es euch hnlich?
> Wrde am liebensten schieben 
> 
> glg 
> resi


kann den mist auch nicht mehr sehen. ich trume schon von anatomie undso....wie arm... :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :hmmm...:

----------


## lilapple

> kann den mist auch nicht mehr sehen. ich trume schon von anatomie undso....wie arm...


Ich auch! Heut Nacht hab ich im Schlaf den Citratzyklus runtergebetet... wie krank ist das denn? Ich will zumindest Nachts mal was anstndiges Trumen knnen.

----------


## leofgyth77

> Oh man, ich hab mndliches erst am 09.09. --- also wieder keinen sommer fr mich. Und das, wo ich in den letzten beiden Semesterferien  Pflegepraktikum machen musste ...
> 
> Dann heit es wohl, ab 10.09. ab nach Malle


ich hab mndliches zwischen 19. und 23.09.....

so, ich hr auf fr heute. behalte eh nix mehr.
anatomie ist echt saubld. ich wiederhols grad, aber es ist als wrd ichs zum ersten mal sehn. biete sieb gegen hirn.

----------


## Resi_Stent

> biete sieb gegen hirn.


 :Top: 
so gehts mir auch!
nicht schn!  :kotzen:

----------


## cookiemonster

ghn...auch keine luste mehr.... hier mal etwas zum entspannen fr auge und ohr.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWB4RR1yDUo

----------


## -Julchen-

> ghn...auch keine luste mehr.... hier mal etwas zum entspannen fr auge und ohr.... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWB4RR1yDUo


Oooohhhh, der kleine Schwarze mit dem karierten Htchen ist aber s :Love: 
Und die Katze sieht n bissl psycho aus :Grinnnss!:  
Immer diese Ablenkung hier, eigentlich wollt ich nur kurz die Errata Liste anschauen ::-oopss:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Sahni

So, ich hatte mir vorgenommen morgen mal das komplette F11 Physikum zu kreuzen. Problem: Meine Mediskript CD deckt dieses eine Physikum leider nicht ab. Wollte mirs deshalb eigentlich kaufen (also nur das eine examen: Generalprobe...). 
Gibt es das berhaupt fr Frhjahr 2011? Laut onlineshop scheints ja nur die von 2010/2009 zu geben. Wollte mir nur keine neue CD kaufen mssen und wrde es mir sonst von freunden leihen....Aber so eine generalprobe mit zetteln wr schon was feines.  :Grinnnss!: 

€: Uih schon gefunden, es lebe THIEME!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Resi_Stent

ich dreh durch!
Noch 3 Wochen  :peng:

----------


## lilapple

Noch eine Woche... Gott ich bin noch nich soweit... BC macht mich fertig..

----------


## lilapple

Okay, die Prfer kenn ich jetzt, am Nachmittag hol ich mir die Protokolle, ich hoff die geben was Positives her.

----------


## Resi_Stent

> Noch eine Woche... Gott ich bin noch nich soweit... BC macht mich fertig..


mir gehts es nicht nur mit BC so!
Hab das Gefhl ALLES vergessen zu haben  :grrrr....: 
 :kotzen: 
Aber: du schaffst das schon!
Wie sind denn deine Prfer? "Magst" du die?

noch 3 Wochen!
 :Traurig:

----------


## bremer

Ich hab natrlich den einzigen Anatomie-Prfer, der sich so richtig gut mit ZNS auskennt und auch die Vorlesung gehalten hat. Embroyologie scheint ihn auch zu interessieren. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Prflingen kann ich die Themen dann wohl nicht weglassen...

----------


## cookiemonster

wann bekommen die heidelberger denn endlich ihre zulassungsbescheide?

----------


## -Julchen-

> wann bekommen die heidelberger denn endlich ihre zulassungsbescheide?


Auf diesem orangenen Zettel steht zweite Ausgustwoche! Was da wohl so lang dauert??

----------


## bremer

Was wollt ihr denn damit?

----------


## cookiemonster

na ich dachte damit kommen auch die termine fr die mndliche prfung. und wenn ist den wei kann ich meinen urlaub buchen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena1989

> na ich dachte damit kommen auch die termine fr die mndliche prfung. und wenn ist den wei kann ich meinen urlaub buchen.


Also bei uns kommen die Termine fr die mndliche Prfung seperat.... 


Hab grade mal 78% in Biochemie /Chemie gekreuzt  :Grinnnss!:  Juchuh!  :Grinnnss!: 
(Ich hoffe nur, dass das kein einmaliges Ereignis war  :Grinnnss!:  Und auerdem muss ja irgendwomit Anatomie ausgeglichen werden. Und Physik natrlich ^^)

Und ich hab keine Lust mehr, erwhnte ich das schon mal?  :bhh:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also ich dachte auch, das damit die mndlichen Termine kommen! Steht  auch auf dem orangenen Zettel :Grinnnss!:  Und eine Woche vorher kann man die Zeit und den Prfer beim Dekanat erfragen.
Will nmlich auch endlich meinen Urlaub buchen ::-dance: 
Ach ja, und ich hab auch keine Lust mehr, aber es sind nur noch drei Wochen.... Irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass ich alles vergess! ::-oopss:  Ich bin bld, ich wei :was ist das...?:

----------


## cookiemonster

ich dachte 2 wochen vorher bekommt man bescheid wer prft ... 

lernt ihr eigentlich noch aktiv oder kreuzt ihr nur noch?

----------


## Elena1989

> ich dachte 2 wochen vorher bekommt man bescheid wer prft ... 
> 
> lernt ihr eigentlich noch aktiv oder kreuzt ihr nur noch?


Ich msste eigentlich noch ne ganze Menge aktiv lernen, bin ja noch nicht durch, aber ich erwische mich dabei, das sich immer mehr kreuze, da kann ich mich mehr zu motivieren  :Grinnnss!: 

Geht's euch eigentlich auch so, dass ihr spontan zu einem Thema gar nicht so viel sagen knntet? (Auer jetzt die, die's mndliche schon vorher haben.) Bei mir ist so vieles eher passives Wissen, weswegen ich das Gefhl habe, dass ich eigentlich berhaupt nix wei...  Ist irgendwie ein sehr gruseliges Gefhl

----------


## cookiemonster

geht mir genauso...mit dem passivwissen. aber ich glaube man wei eigentlich mehr als man denkt und kann auch mehr aktiv aufsagen als man denkt. hoffe ich zumindest. ich hab jedenfalls nie aktiv auswendig gelernt oder so sondern nur gelesen und dann gekreuzt...

ich lern jetzt auch eigentlich nicht mehr sondern kreuz nur noch und les partiell die kommentare und schlage sachen nochmal nach. ich glaub das bringt mehr ....

----------


## bremer

Ich wrde mir an eurer Stelle Lerngruppen suchen und euch gegenseitig den Verlauf der Hirnnerven zB aufsagen oder die Muskeln am Kehlkopf. Da kommt schon ganz schn ins Stocken und gerade fr die mndliche macht das bestimmt einen besseren Eindruck, wenn man frei und locker erzhlen kann.

----------


## TheStressor

Also, ich wei ja nicht, wie es euch geht, aber Physio-Atmung kann ich mir an den Nagel hngen: 

Ich kreuz bei fast allen anderen Physiothemen zwischen 70 und 75 % und bei Atmung mit Glck 40 %. Und besser werd ich sicher nicht, dafr hasse ich dieses Thema wie die Pest. 

Bin schon wieder frustriert...noch 3 Wochen...MAAAAMMMAAAA wo bist du ???    :Oh nee...: 

LG

----------


## lilapple

> Wie sind denn deine Prfer? "Magst" du die?


Ich wei nich so recht.... Ich denk ich habs nicht wirklich schlimm erwischt, allerdings kenn ich den BC Prof nicht, und in Anatomie prft der Typ das erste mal... Schtz ihn allerdings ganz fair ein. Allerdings kam mir vorhin nachdem ich die Protokolle geholt hatte schon ein bisschen die Panik.. Wenn man so liest was die da so fragen und AUFZEICHNEN lassen... Grade scheint alles so unmachbar.. 




> Geht's euch eigentlich auch so, dass ihr spontan zu einem Thema gar nicht so viel sagen knntet? (Auer jetzt die, die's mndliche schon vorher haben.)


Das geht mir auch so.. bitter aber wahr..

----------


## bremer

Wen interessieren einzelne Themen? Zur Atmung gabs letztes Jahr 6 Fragen, 40% ca 2. richtig bleiben 4 falsche antworten. 4 Punkte weniger ... Wenn du den Rest kannst, interessieren die 4 Punkte jawohl niemanden. Ich wrds mir nur nochmal angucken, falls mein mndlicher Prfer gerne Atmung fragt ...

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena und Cookie: Genau das denke ich jeden Tag, dass alles nur passiv irgendwo in meinem Kopf ist... Hoffentlich zumindest :hmmm...:  Aber ich hab einfach nciht die Zeit, alles nochmal zu wiederholen! Da mssen die ganzen Examen, die ich am Schluss noch mach, reichen zur Wiederholung. Und ich muss mich noch irgendwie zum Lernen aufraffen, bin mit BC jetzt dreiviertels durch und Physio hab ich noch garnicht angeschaut...
@bremer: Mich interessieren einzelne Themen! Wenn das in jedem Fach halt nur "ein" Thema ist, summiert sich das schnell!!

----------


## bremer

@julchen

Es summiert sich eben nicht, wenn man die anderen Themen kann. Die Prozentzahl bleibt gleich. 

Man kann halt dann nur 90% vom Stoff eines Faches. Wenn man den gut kann, kreuzt von den 90% vl 90% und das wren dann in total 81% ;)
Ist das in jedem Fach so, bleibt man bei den 81% insgesamtes Prfungsergebnis. Minus meiner 10% Sicherheitsmarge (sehr grozgig gerechnet) bleiben dann also 70%....Physikum locker geschafft  ::-dance:

----------


## Srey

es ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man nur ein Thema nicht kann und sich in allen anderen Themen total sicher fhlt   :hmmm...: 

wenn das so wre knnte man die verbleibenden 3 wochen ja dazu nutzen nur atmung zu lernen...

 :hmmm...: 

 (p.s. -10 % ... wie demotivierend....)

----------


## bremer

Na ja, die verbleibenden 3 Wochen waren ja auch dafr gedacht, auf die 90% zu kommen. Das Thema Atmung wrde ich dann ganz weg lassen.

Und die 10% ist halt nur ein Sicherheitspolster ...

----------


## Elena1989

Kreuzt du wirklich schon so gut bremer? Wenn ja: Wie hast du das gemacht?

----------


## TheStressor

Na ja, wenn es nur das EINE Thema wre, wrs ja kein Stress.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass hier die wenigsten von uns mehr als 70 oder 80 in Physik packen werden (((-;
das wre dann schon ein ganzes Fach !!! (-;

aber ich mach mir jetzt auch noch erst mal kein Stress. es sind noch 3 Wochen. Es sind noch ein paar Tausend Fragen zu kreuzen, dann sehen wir weiter... (-;

LG

----------


## bremer

Ich kreuze noch nicht so gut. Aber, wie stressor schon sagte, es ist ja noch Zeit ....Die Durchfallquoten sind ja geringer als bei den Fhrerscheinprfungen und wenn man sich so anguckt, wer alles Auto fahren darf ... :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

verdammter mist. selbst nach wiederholen kreuze ich nicht besser...was ist denn nur los mit mir?

----------


## Elena1989

> verdammter mist. selbst nach wiederholen kreuze ich nicht besser...was ist denn nur los mit mir?


Das hat nix mit dir zu tun sondern mim bsen IMPP! Die sind schuld!  :hmmm...: 

EDIT: So und ich hab jetzt fr heute endgltig keine Lust mehr. Was soll's denn. Cholesterin - Biosynthese is eh doof..

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Also ber das mit den 10% komm ich nicht drber weg  :was ist das...?:  Das schockt mich  :hmmm...:  Und im brigen bin ich durch die Fhrerscheinprfung gefallen.... Gut oder schlecht?? :Grinnnss!: 
@leo und Elena: Ich glaub auch, dass es am IMPP liegt! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Sahni

Julchen du packst das!
Bremer hat doch schon erwhnt, dass er das als puffer fr sich mit den 10% nimmt. Im worst case knnte das vielleicht auch eintreffen, aber habe noch nie gehrt, dass studenten soviel schlechter kreuzen. 
Ich selber kreuze zB. nur halb konzentriert und hab auch nicht die mglichkeit im nachhinein flchtigkeitsfehler beim lernmodus bei mediskript zu korrigieren. Jedoch werden solche fehler bei einer Klausur beim berfliegen vermutlich auffallen, was nochmal einige punkte gibt. 
Immer positiv denken und kreuzen.

Womit bereitet ihr euch denn jetzt auf psycho vor? sind ja 60 Fragen und zweifel einwenig daran, dass die/der neue Aufgabensteller/in da so sehr die alten bercksichtigt...

----------


## Elena1989

> Julchen du packst das!
> Bremer hat doch schon erwhnt, dass er das als puffer fr sich mit den 10% nimmt. Im worst case knnte das vielleicht auch eintreffen, aber habe noch nie gehrt, dass studenten soviel schlechter kreuzen. 
> Ich selber kreuze zB. nur halb konzentriert und hab auch nicht die mglichkeit im nachhinein flchtigkeitsfehler beim lernmodus bei mediskript zu korrigieren. Jedoch werden solche fehler bei einer Klausur beim berfliegen vermutlich auffallen, was nochmal einige punkte gibt. 
> Immer positiv denken und kreuzen.
> 
> Womit bereitet ihr euch denn jetzt auf psycho vor? sind ja 60 Fragen und zweifel einwenig daran, dass die/der neue Aufgabensteller/in da so sehr die alten bercksichtigt...


Ja, das mit dem kreuzen geht mir genauso. Ich kreuz auch relativ schnell und mache teilweise echt rieseige Flchtigkeitsfehler.

Ich werde Psycho trotzdem mit den Medi Learn Skripten vorbereiten und dann anhand der Fragen von 2011. Die Sachen, die davon neu sind schlag ich dann eben noch explizit nach. Das muss reichen. Der Stoff wurde ja nicht neu erfunden.

----------


## cookiemonster

mal etwas ganz anderes    :Smilie:  

warum nimmt der alveolardruck bei inspiration eigentlich nicht zu? liegt dass daran dass die lunge sich ausdehnt und der druck sich praktisch "verteilt" auf das grere volumen? ich hab es so verstanden dass bei inspiration der transpulmonale druck zunimmt, weil der intrapleurale druck bei inspiration ja negativer wird. der transpulmonale druck ist ja :   alveolardruck MINUS intrapleuraler druck .. wenn intrapleuraler druck bei inspiration negativer wird, also kleiner, dann wird insgesamt der transpulmonale druck bei inspiration ja GRsser ?? oder? was passiert aber mit dem alveolarduck? wieso wird der nicht positiver???  bleibt der gleich oder wie oder was...... 

oder hab ich da was GAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz falsch verstanden...... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi2009

> mal etwas ganz anderes    
> 
> warum nimmt der alveolardruck bei inspiration eigentlich nicht zu? liegt dass daran dass die lunge sich ausdehnt und der druck sich praktisch "verteilt" auf das grere volumen? ich hab es so verstanden dass bei inspiration der transpulmonale druck zunimmt, weil der intrapleurale druck bei inspiration ja negativer wird. der transpulmonale druck ist ja :   alveolardruck MINUS intrapleuraler druck .. wenn intrapleuraler druck bei inspiration negativer wird, also kleiner, dann wird insgesamt der transpulmonale druck bei inspiration ja GRsser ?? oder? was passiert aber mit dem alveolarduck? wieso wird der nicht positiver???  bleibt der gleich oder wie oder was...... 
> 
> oder hab ich da was GAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz falsch verstanden......


Beides sinkt, Pleuradruck und Alveolardruck. Der Druck in den Alveolen muss ja sinken, denn sonst wrde keine Luft "angesaugt" werden. Allerdings fllt der Druck in der Pleura(-3mmHg) relativ zum Alveolardruck (-0,75mmHG) strker ab, sodass der Transmurale Druck zunimmt.

----------


## cookiemonster

ah ok jetzt ist mir einiges klarer

----------


## TheStressor

Also, ich wiederhole mich ja wirklich nur ungern, aber:

Sind die Physika in den letzten Jahren einfacher geworden oder bild ich mir das nur ein ?? 

Ich habe zwar bislang nur von 2003-2007 gekreuzt, um mir die letzten paar aufzuheben. Aber die von 2003 und 2004 sind einfach nicht zu verstehen. kein wunder, dass da der Schnitt bei so um die 160-170 Punkte lag. Das sind fast 20 Punkte weniger als Herbst 2010.

Werden die von 2008 bis 2010 noch besser ( bzw. verstndlicher ), oder geht der Trend wieder rckwrts ?? (-;

LG

----------


## bremer

Laut schwarze Reihe gehrt nur eine Minderheit der Fasern der Pyramidenbahn zu den dicken, myelinisierten Fasern vom Typ Aα.

Zu welchem Typ gehren denn die anderen Fasern?

----------


## diejula

> Womit bereitet ihr euch denn jetzt auf psycho vor? sind ja 60 Fragen und zweifel einwenig daran, dass die/der neue Aufgabensteller/in da so sehr die alten bercksichtigt...


also ich habe psycho 2 tage lang mit medi-learn 3. Auflage gelernt und konnte damit bei den Fragen F2011 (die ja angeblich so anders und schwerer sind) ber 90% kreuzen. ist alles nur panikmache...

----------


## Sahni

> also ich habe psycho 2 tage lang mit medi-learn 3. Auflage gelernt und konnte damit bei den Fragen F2011 (die ja angeblich so anders und schwerer sind) ber 90% kreuzen. ist alles nur panikmache...


Danke Dir!
Das motiviert, war schon gestern kurz davor die 2011er schonmal seperat zu kreuzen, habs dann aber doch gelassen.  :Grinnnss!:  

Habe auch die dritte auflage und gestern auch mal mit der vierten verglichen (inhaltsverzeichnis). Unterschied: Insgesamt 2 Seiten mehr hat die 4te auflage und neue Themen sind nicht wirklich vorzufinden. Auch die 2011er Klausur scheint dort nicht eingeflossen zu sein.

----------


## TheStressor

@diejula: das hrt sich doch ganz gut an...

weit du vielleicht auch, ob sich bei den skripten viel verndert hat, von der 2. zur 3.auflage ?? ich habe die 2.auflage und wrde nur ungern wegen ein paar kleinen satznderungen gleich eine neue auflage kaufen mssen. 

ich habe zwar F2011 noch nicht gekreuzt, denke aber auch nicht, dass man da auf einmal von normalerweise 80 % pltzlich auf 50 % fllt. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch...

LG

----------


## bremer

Selbst wenn, dank dem 10% Puffer macht das nichts  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Selbst wenn, dank dem 10% Puffer macht das nichts


du mit deinem puffer  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

> du mit deinem puffer


 :Meine Meinung: 
Ich hab mich vorher nicht getraut, schon wieder was zu sagen :Woow:  Aber das mit dem Puffer ist einfach zu witzig :hmmm...:

----------


## TheStressor

Hat sonst noch jemand auer mir Hunger auf Kartoffelpuffer bekommen ?? :Grinnnss!: 

Heute noch Kleinkram kreuzen, ab morgen gehts an die Physika von ab 2008 !!

Ach so, nochmals so ne Pufferfrage von mir: Meint ihr, man sollte vorher sichere 70 % kreuzen, um dann im Physikum mit 60 % durchzukommen ?? ( 10 % sind einberechnet (-; )

LG

----------


## leofgyth77

also, ich mach mir um puffer keine gedanken..ich denk eher, dass ich vielleicht im physikum besser kreuzen werde, weil ich immer so unkonzentriert bin hier daheim und so SAUBLDE flchtigkeitsfehler mach, schon allein, weil ich mir manchmal (ok, oft) nicht alle angaben durchlese. ich wei, dass das doof ist, aber ist bei mir sehr oft so, dass ich mich in so "probesituationen" nicht richtig konzentrier, aber wenns drauf ankommt, dann schon (:

----------


## Srey

> Hat sonst noch jemand auer mir Hunger auf Kartoffelpuffer bekommen ??
> 
> Heute noch Kleinkram kreuzen, ab morgen gehts an die Physika von ab 2008 !!
> 
> Ach so, nochmals so ne Pufferfrage von mir: Meint ihr, man sollte vorher sichere 70 % kreuzen, um dann im Physikum mit 60 % durchzukommen ?? ( 10 % sind einberechnet (-; )
> 
> LG



ich wrde sagen du solltest lieber 150% kreuzen und 90 % puffer einplanen ...

----------


## Darla

> Hat sonst noch jemand auer mir Hunger auf Kartoffelpuffer bekommen ??
> 
> Heute noch Kleinkram kreuzen, ab morgen gehts an die Physika von ab 2008 !!
> 
> Ach so, nochmals so ne Pufferfrage von mir: Meint ihr, man sollte vorher sichere 70 % kreuzen, um dann im Physikum mit 60 % durchzukommen ?? ( 10 % sind einberechnet (-; )
> 
> LG


Ich hab letzte Jahr Physikum geschrieben... und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (das ist ja schon so lange her ;)) gabs bei mir keinen groen Unterschied von Generalprobe zu "Ernstfall".

PS: Mhhh... Kartoffelpuffer... hab noch Kartoffeln in der Kche... ;)

----------


## bremer

Oh mann, jetzt krieg ich Hunger ... Wer kocht mir was?

----------


## Sahni

> Oh mann, jetzt krieg ich Hunger ... Wer kocht mir was?


Wenn du deinen Puffer von 10% mal beiseite legst, httest du sicherlich auch zeit dir Kartoffelpuffer zu machen wie TheStressor....

----------


## Saphira.

Sooo.. ich glaub so langsam hab ich auch meinen Frieden mit Psychologie gefunden... hab zwar das Physikum von 2011 noch nicht gemacht, das steht aber heute Abend danach kann ich (hoffentlich) auch Entwarnung geben  :hmmm...: . Falls jemand noch nach gutem Material sucht, die Physika bis letztes SS kann man mit den Medi-Learns (hab die 4. Auflage) locker zu 90% lsen, wenn man sie einigermaen verstanden und gelernt hat... daher danke fr die Tipps von euch  :Grinnnss!: !

@leofgyth... : wegen Physiologie, das Physikum von diesem Frhjahr ist bei mir gar nicht so schlecht Ausgefallen (deutlich ber 70%) also wenn du ne Aufmunterung brauchst, dann kreuze einfach das und nicht die von 2005  :Grinnnss!: ... was ich noch fragen wollte, hast du vielleicht einen guten Tipp wo der Cabrerakreis gut erklrt ist? Hatte den im Semester eigentlich total drauf aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt nen miesen Denkfehler drin den ich nicht rausbekomm  :kotzen:

----------


## Sahni

Saphira: Huppelsberg oder der groe Silbernagl, da fand ich sich ganz gut erklrt.


Warum stimmt diese Aussage: Die beiden eingesetzten Primer binden an unterschiedliche Einzelstrnge der zu amplifizierenden DNA.

Ist eine aktuelle Biochemiefrage des Physikum SS11 und soll angeblich richtig sein. Jedoch kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was daran richtig sein soll. Die 2 Primer bestehen ja jeweils auch aus 2 Einzelstrngen von denen jeweils sich jeder an einen der aufgespalteten DNA strnge bindet. Bei dem zweiten Primer genauso, wobei der zweite doch zur markierung des Endes dient und somit an den gleichen strngen (nur an anderer Stelle) zu binden hat.

----------


## Srey

Gehts um die PCR?

Da binden die Primer jeweil jeder an einen Einzelstrang und beide Einzelstrnge werden gleichzeitig amplifiziert....

Ein Ende wird nicht markiert. Dazu gibts ganz gute Videos auf Youtube...

----------


## Saphira.

Ich denke mal du redest von der Polymerasekettenreaktion oder? Da wird ja eine doppelstrnge DNA zunchst durch Hitze gespalten, whrend die hitzebestndige Taq-Polymerase darauf wartet danach beide Einzelstrnge ausgehend von zwei unterschiedlichen Primern, (denn die mssen ja komplementr sein, da einmal 3' und einmal 5'-Ende) die sich selbstndig anlagern, wieder zu vervollstndigen. Somit stimmt das ja mit den Primern die sich an zwei verschiedenen Strngen anlagern, wrd ich mal sagen... hab aber Biochemie noch nicht wiederholt das ist nur altes Schulwissen von Biologie, kann also durchaus denkfehlerbehaftet sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Saphira: Huppelsberg oder der groe Silbernagl, da fand ich sich ganz gut erklrt.
> 
> 
> Warum stimmt diese Aussage: Die beiden eingesetzten Primer binden an unterschiedliche Einzelstrnge der zu amplifizierenden DNA.
> 
> Ist eine aktuelle Biochemiefrage des Physikum SS11 und soll angeblich richtig sein. Jedoch kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was daran richtig sein soll. Die 2 Primer bestehen ja jeweils auch aus 2 Einzelstrngen von denen jeweils sich jeder an einen der aufgespalteten DNA strnge bindet. Bei dem zweiten Primer genauso, wobei der zweite doch zur markierung des Endes dient und somit an den gleichen strngen (nur an anderer Stelle) zu binden hat.


die aussage ist richtig. bei der pcr wird ein doppelstrang zunchst bei ca. 90 getrennt. ein primer bindet mit 53orientierung an den einen DNA strang mit 3 5orientierng. der andere primer genau umgekehrt. und dies an unterschiedlichen primer bindungstellen. die zu amplfizierende dna sequenz wird dabei exponentiell vervielfltigt. die beiden primer mssen ja anunterschiedlichen stellen binden sonst knntest du ja nichts amplifizieren. wenn man sich das amplifikationsschema aufmalt wird es besser deutlich. 
am besten merkt man es sich vereinfacht so: es werden 2 verschiedene primer eingesetzt. deshalb binden sie an unterschiedliche dna bereiche. ansonsten wre der einsatz zweier unterschiedlicher primer ja sinnlos.

----------


## cookiemonster

edit: nein, die primer binden nicht am gleichen dna strang, sondern der eine primer an strang "A" und der andere an den komplementren strang "B"...

----------


## Sahni

War mir sicher, dass ein primer ebenso aus doppelstrngiger DNA besteht und durch das erhitzen neben dem DNA-template ebenfalls sich teilt (so laut impp)

Dementsprechend brauchen wir zwei primer, damit einer das ende markiert. (wie sollten wir sonst eine bestimmte dna sequenz amplifizieren, wenn wir nicht festlegen, wann mal schluss ist) Die zeit zu regulieren wre da schon ziemlich ungenau.
So mein DNA template (nur die anfangssequenz, vereinfacht von einem 3bp primer ausgegangen, 20 sind mir zuviel...)

3`xxxxttaxxxxxxxxxxxccgxxxxxxxxxxxx5 
5xxxxaatxxxxxxxxxxggcxxxxxxxxxxxxx3

meine 2 primer (doppelstrngige dna, die sich durch erhitzen auch aufsplittet) wrde folgend aussehen

1.
aat
tta

2. 
ggc
ccg


Dementsprechend wrden sich teile beider primer an beide dna lagern und der anteil der xxxxxx zwischen den zwei von mir gekennzeichneten dna anteilen wrden amplifiziert werden (von 3-5 abgelesen).
Also hab ich entweder durchgehend die falsche vorstellung davon, was denn nun primer sind oder ich steh vollkommend auf den schlauch, sollte das richtig sein.

----------


## Saphira.

Also das wre mir aber alles ganz neu. Von doppelstrngigen Primern hab ich noch nie was gehrt, die sich dann whrend der Erhitzung teilen sollen. Meines Wissens sind es zwei Primer (jeweils fr das 5`-Ende, denn die Polymerasen arbeiten ja nur in die 5'-3'-Richtung kontinuierlich) die einzelstrngig sind. Ein Primer fr das Ende der Polyermasekettenreaktion gibt es meines Wissens gar nicht. 

Hat so auch mein Biochemieprof. Montenarh im akutellen Lffler auf Seite 247 beschrieben.. habs grad extra nochmal nachgeschlagen.

Zu Psychologie... macht euch keine Sorgen hab mir grad ne halbe Stunde fr das aktuelle Physikum gegnnt und es waren 49 der 56 gewerteten Fragen richtig bei mir.. also knappe 89,5%. Die Fragen sind zwar vom Wortlaut her neu aber nicht so, dass man nicht mit etwas grbeln auf die richtige Antwort kommen kann. Fands echt nicht so schlimm wie alle im Vorfeld erzhlt haben..  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> War mir sicher, dass ein primer ebenso aus doppelstrngiger DNA besteht und durch das erhitzen neben dem DNA-template ebenfalls sich teilt (so laut impp)
> 
> Dementsprechend brauchen wir zwei primer, damit einer das ende markiert. (wie sollten wir sonst eine bestimmte dna sequenz amplifizieren, wenn wir nicht festlegen, wann mal schluss ist) Die zeit zu regulieren wre da schon ziemlich ungenau.
> So mein DNA template (nur die anfangssequenz, vereinfacht von einem 3bp primer ausgegangen, 20 sind mir zuviel...)
> 
> 3`xxxxttaxxxxxxxxxxxccgxxxxxxxxxxxx5 
> 5xxxxaatxxxxxxxxxxggcxxxxxxxxxxxxx3
> 
> meine 2 primer (doppelstrngige dna, die sich durch erhitzen auch aufsplittet) wrde folgend aussehen
> ...


Zitat aus Horn, Biochemie des Menschen:

Oligos (Primer) sind kurze DNA - Einzelstrangstcke mit etwa 20 - 30 Nukleotiden Lnge. 

Du hast also zwei verschiedene, einzelstrngige Primer, die dann an jeweils einen Strang der denaturierten DNA binden.

----------


## cookiemonster

@sahni: nein primer bestehen nicht aus doppelstrngiger DNA. da liegt wohl der denkfehler. 

habe selbst hunderte pcr gemacht und primer bestellt und designt. habe immer einzelstrnge synthesieren lassen. 

man kann sich das am besten so vorstellen ...

x ist zu zu amplifizierende dna sequenz....
y die ausgehend von den primern amplifizierte sequenz durch die polymerase: 

im ersten zyklus schmilzt die dna....

5-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------3 
3-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------5


schmelzen


5-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------3


3-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------5 




primer binding und amplifikation


5-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------3
     3yy 5-->

                               <--5yy3
3-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------5



5-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------3
        3yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy5


3-------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-----------5
        3yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy5


dann beginnt wieder ein zyklus beginnend mit schmelzen.... 

die primer binden also entgegengesetzt an verschiedenen komplementren stellen der dna...

----------


## Sahni

Danke, dann war da mein "denkfehler". Denn in unserem Praktikumsskript steht, dass auch die primer beim erhitzen sich trennen...

Aber damit klrt sich das. Aber bisher bin ich zufrieden: Tag1 SS11 war ein voller erfolg mit 100% in physik  :Party: 

Aber wird dann wirklich nur mit der zeit reguliert, wie lang die zu amplifizierende dna ist? So ne taq schafft ja bestimmt 1kbp pro sekunde und die elongation luft ja meist >30secunden. Dementsprechend wrde die dna ja nicht ganz genau kopiert, sondern immer mal einwenig krzer werden....(noch ein denkfehler meinerseits?)

Aber nochmals DANKE fr die ausfhrliche erklrung cookiemonster. Und danke Elena.  :Smilie:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Danke, dann war da mein "denkfehler". Denn in unserem Praktikumsskript steht, dass auch die primer beim erhitzen sich trennen...
> 
> Aber damit klrt sich das. Aber bisher bin ich zufrieden: Tag1 SS11 war ein voller erfolg mit 100% in physik 
> 
> Aber wird dann wirklich nur mit der zeit reguliert, wie lang die zu amplifizierende dna ist? So ne taq schafft ja bestimmt 1kbp pro sekunde und die elongation luft ja meist >30secunden. Dementsprechend wrde die dna ja nicht ganz genau kopiert, sondern immer mal einwenig krzer werden....(noch ein denkfehler meinerseits?)
> 
> Aber nochmals DANKE fr die ausfhrliche erklrung cookiemonster. Und danke Elena.



oben sind die yyyyy stnge verrutscht. nein nach der zeit wird das nicht reguliert. die pcr ist ja hochspezifisch fr eine bestimmte zu verlngernde sequenz.  nach einigen zyklen binden die primer vorwiegend an die zu amplifizierende sequenz...oben wre das xxxxxx zu yyyyyyy ..... die primer binden immer wieder an die gleiche sequenz und vervielfltigen nur das amplifikat.kommt die polymerase ans ende eines stranges im amplifikat an kann sie folglich auch nicht weiter polymerisieren....die polymerase kann aber auch fehler einbauen. man benutzt deshalb manchmal andere polymerasen als die taq die keine so hohe fehlerrate haben.

----------


## Sahni

Das ist mir klar, trotzdem danke fr die erluterung. (pfu und co sind ja bevorzugte proof reading polymerasen...)
Aber dann amplifiziert man ja gar nicht so selektiv. Man legt nur den anfang fest? Dachte man begrenzt auch das ende.  :Smilie:

----------


## Srey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEcy9k_KsDI

doch... das ende ist ergibt sich automatisch.
die ersten zwei Zyklen machen noch verlngerte DNA - Reste. Ab dem 3. Zyklus hat man dann die Lnge, die man will.

Guck dir das Video mal an... da wird es ganz gut deutlich finde ich... ansonsten gibt es auch noch andere...

----------


## Sahni

Danke Srey. Jetzt ist mir alles klar  :Smilie: . Die ganze Zeit im Irrglauben gelebt....  :Smilie: 

Fazit 2Teil SS11: Habe mir wieder 2 Stunden zeit genommen und dementsprechend 3mal gut verlesen. Im ganzen bin ich zufrieden, obwohl Tag2 schon 1-2% schlechter war, als mein durchschnittswert und gefhlt 10%

----------


## Recall8

Welches Physikum soll denn SS11 sein? Ich kreuze die letzten beiden Physika erst in der letzten Woche,ansonsten habe ich mich bei 320 Fragen am Tag so bei 80+ eingependelt.  denke aber nach wie vor,dass nur Kreuzen etwas windig ist.Werde jetzt nochmal alles wiederholen,wird aber knapp  :Grinnnss!:  Mndlich erst ende September,das nervt mich gerade.

----------


## bremer

Mndlich  ende September wrd mich auch tierisch ankotzen. Ich finde meinen Termin am 09.09 ja schon spt. Na ja, vl kannst du ja zw. schriftl. und mndl. Urlaub machen, obwohl das natrlich nicht so entspannend ist, als wenn du das alles schon hinter dir httest.

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Ich find das auch reichlich spt! Aber der sptest mgliche TErmin ist der 16.9., da sind danach immernoch drei Wochen bis zum Semester, das sollte zum Urlaub machen reichen :hmmm...:  
Hab ich schonmal erwhnt, dass ich Biochemie hasse!! Aber heut ist der letzte Tag, ab morgen dann Physio. Dumm nur, dass ich mir allen Schei fr den Schluss aufgehoben hab: Citratcyclus, Atmungskette....
 :Keks:

----------


## Elena1989

> @bremer: Ich find das auch reichlich spt! Aber der sptest mgliche TErmin ist der 16.9., da sind danach immernoch drei Wochen bis zum Semester, das sollte zum Urlaub machen reichen 
> Hab ich schonmal erwhnt, dass ich Biochemie hasse!! Aber heut ist der letzte Tag, ab morgen dann Physio. Dumm nur, dass ich mir allen Schei fr den Schluss aufgehoben hab: Citratcyclus, Atmungskette....


Bei uns ist der spteste Termin der 30.09., der frhste der 6.... Ich htt gern die Mitte ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

> Bei uns ist der spteste Termin der 30.09., der frhste der 6.... Ich htt gern die Mitte ;)


Mir wr der 8. oder so ganz recht, also eher am Anfang. Mehr als zwei Wochen dazwischen halt ich nicht durch! Und zum Protokolle lernen reichts auch locker! Aber wichtiger als der Termin ist ne gescheite Gruppe zu erwischen! Wird man da eigentlich zugeteilt oder wie luft das?

----------


## Sahni

Ist vom Bundesland (LPA) abhngig. In wenigen Fllen kann man sich wohl zusammen anmelden, aber meist wird man zugeteilt.
Die Gruppe kann einen zwar verunsichern, ist aber absolut irrelevant. Die Dozenten bewerten nicht relativ, sondern absolut. Deine Note ist unabhngig von den der anderen. 2 meiner Mitprflinge zB. waren schon relativ betrachtet sehr unterschiedlich, aber haben beide ein "gut" bekommen, da wirklich immer nur die einzelne Leistung betrachtet wird.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hmmm... Das beruhigt mich n bisschen! Hatte nmlich schon Angst, dass ich mit zwei so Superschlauen zusammen hab und dann als Volldepp dasteh :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Hmmm... Das beruhigt mich n bisschen! Hatte nmlich schon Angst, dass ich mit zwei so Superschlauen zusammen hab und dann als Volldepp dasteh


Haha, die Angst hab ich auch ;)

Mir wr am Anfang zu frh, ich muss ja noch Anatomie lernen  :Smilie: ) aber ganz am Schluss hab ich auch keine Lust mehr  :Smilie:

----------


## Recall8

Wir haben Gruppenwnsche abgegeben bzw. bei uns sollte man sich sogar als Gruppe anmelden. Ich habe wirklich erst deutlich nach dem 20.9. Nach dem Schriftlichen also 4 ganze Wochen  :dumdiddeldum...:  Mache vorher ein paar Tage frei, das ist mir def. zu lange.

----------


## bremer

Wir sollten uns auch als Gruppe anmelden. Ich dachte, das wre so Standard in allen Bundeslndern.

----------


## Elena1989

> Wir sollten uns auch als Gruppe anmelden. Ich dachte, das wre so Standard in allen Bundeslndern.


N.. bei uns wird das zugeteilt. Wir wissen allerdings nicht, ob's nach Alphabeth geht, oder ob gelost wird. Jedenfalls haben wir da gar keinen Einfluss drauf, was ich schade finde, da ich auch denke, die Prfungssituation ist angenehmer, wenn man mit Leuten geprft wird, die man mag.

----------


## bremer

Natrlich ... vor allem, wenn man schon in der ganzen Vorklinikumszeit eine feste Lerngruppe hat, mchte man natrlich mit der geprft werden, damit man sich gemeinsam vorbereiten kann. Abgesehen davon haben sich bis zum Physikum ja schon Freundschaften entwickelt ... und dann fllt das alles etwas leichter.

----------


## Sahni

Ich muss sagen, ich fands ganz nett mit den fremden gesichtern. (im gegensatz zu mir war von denen wohl niemand so oft in der VL ^^)
Man konnte sich nett unterhalten und hat auch immer wieder gelacht (whrend der Prfung bei vermeintlichen falschaussagen usw...) War alles sehr angenehm, lag vielleicht auch an den prfern....Hab aber keineswegs meine Lerngruppe vermisst. Obwohl ich mir auch zuvor sorgen gemacht hatte, ob das mit fremden so gut klappen kann...

----------


## -Julchen-

So, fertig mit Biochemie! 79% bei neuen Fragen sollte passen :Grinnnss!:  HEut mach ich mal nichtsmehr und ab morgen dann Physio!
Und zu den Gruppen: Ich hab mir vorhin so gedacht, wenns gelost wird und ich mich blamier, kennen mich die Leute wenigstens nicht :hmmm...:

----------


## Resi_Stent

@julchen:
wieso solltets du dich blamieren?!
das wird!

@all: meint ihr kreuzen ist des Rtsels Lsung?

glg
resi

----------


## cookiemonster

> @all: meint ihr kreuzen ist des Rtsels Lsung?
> 
> glg
> resi


ja...kreuzenkreuzenkreuzen, obwohl leider ein garant fr verdummung   :Traurig:

----------


## -Julchen-

Kreuzen ist ja ganz schn, aber irgendwann hat man alle Fragen einmal durch und dann?? :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Kreuzen ist ja ganz schn, aber irgendwann hat man alle Fragen einmal durch und dann??


froh sein durch zu sein und sich entspannt zurcklehnen.....    
und evtl. die falsch markierten nochmal anschauen.

----------


## Sahni

@Julchen:

Wie weit zurck hast du denn gekreuzt? Ich persnlich wrd dann die schweren wiederholen und zustzlich eventuell (abhngig davon bis zu welchem physikum du gekreuzt hast) mir noch ltere anschauen.

----------


## getku

> Kreuzen ist ja ganz schn, aber irgendwann hat man alle Fragen einmal durch und dann??


Nochmal und nochmal kreuzen  :Top: 
Bin mittlerweile mit allen Fchern durch (auer Psycho, bin gerade dabei), habe soweit alle Fragen der letzten 5 Jahre (bis einschlielich F2006) gekreuzt, teils sogar 3 Mal^^
Dadurch kristalliert sich auch eine Art Lernmethode, wenn man sich stndig die Kommentare durchliest. So festigt sich auch das "Basiswissen", welches fr das Schriftliche ja ausreicht. Habe mir vorgenommen - wenn ich bis Freitag mit Psycho fertig bin - in den letzten Wochen nochmal alle Fragen (bis F2006) zum letzten Mal durchzukreuzen. Ansonsten schaue ich mir aber auch die Vorlesungsunterlagen an, um parallel mich auf das Mndliche vorzubereiten ;)

@unten
Es sind alle Fragen der letzten 5 Jahre (bis F2006), der Rest ist mir persnlich zu "alt", als dass sie erneut geprft werden knnten/wrden ;) 
In BC beispielsweise hatte ich pro Tag 120 Fragen durchgekreuzt (also 2 Prfungstermine praktisch). Dazwischen streute ich noch Chemie, Physik oder Physio ein....also am Tag komme ich bestimmt insgesamt auf > 200 Fragen...

----------


## bremer

alle Fragen durchgekreuzt? das schaff ich im Leben nicht, wie viele Fragen machst du denn pro Tag?

----------


## Sahni

Also 1,7K sind wohl mglich.  :Smilie:  (am ende, ich zitiere eine tutoren)
Wenn ich gut dabei bin, sind 300-500 am Tag konzentriert drin, bei schnellen kreuzen auch mehr. Aber ich persnlich lenke mich dafr zu sehr ab...  :Big Grin:

----------


## cookiemonster

ich kenne jemanden der hat >2.000 fragen am tag gekreuzt 3 wochen vor physikum und nichts gelernt. auch keine kommentare gelesen. nur 15 stunden pro tag gekreuzt. und als er die examina fertig gekreuzt hat wieder von vorne und wieder von vorne ohne wirklich zu lernen. und hat mit einer 2 bestanden schriftlich....

----------


## Sahni

Ich denke da htte man mit kommentarlesen bei soviel lernen auch ne 1 rausholen knnen....

----------


## Resi_Stent

2000 Fragen?!
Oh Gott, ich fang bei 200 schon an Lcher in die Luft zu starren  :hmmm...: 
Wobei ich schon versuche ein ganzes Examen am Tag zu krezen!
Also 320 Fragen!

P.s. ich kenn auch welche, die NUR gekreuzt und bestanden haben....wobei ich auch immer nicht wei, wieviel man davon glauben soll!
Angeblich sitzt auch keiner bis Abends in der Bib und wenn man mal da ist, ist bis Abends die Htte voll...

----------


## getku

> 2000 Fragen?!
> Oh Gott, ich fang bei 200 schon an Lcher in die Luft zu starren 
> Wobei ich schon versuche ein ganzes Examen am Tag zu krezen!
> Also 320 Fragen!
> 
> P.s. ich kenn auch welche, die NUR gekreuzt und bestanden haben....wobei ich auch immer nicht wei, wieviel man davon glauben soll!
> Angeblich sitzt auch keiner bis Abends in der Bib und wenn man mal da ist, ist bis Abends die Htte voll...


Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ausschlieliches Kreuzen ohne ein einziges Lehrbuch tatschlich fr das Bestehen des Schriftlichen reicht! Das merke ich bzw. habe ich selbst vor allem bei BC gemerkt: Die Fragen(-typen) sind mehr oder weniger immer dieselben. Das gilt allerdings in gewisser Hinsicht auf fr die anderen Fcher, so dass man gut auf seine > 180-190 Punkte kommen kann.
Inwieweit man dann aber fr das Mndliche vorbereitet ist, sei mal dahin gestellt...

----------


## bremer

2000 Fragen sind unmglich, da hilft eine einfache Rechnung. Durchschnittl. 1 min pro Frage = 2000 Minuten / 60 = 33,3 Stunden. So viele Stunden hat der Tag gar nicht ;)

----------


## Sahni

Bei sturen konzentrierten Kreuzen kommt man auf 10-15sec pro frage, grade am ende liest man sich eh nicht mehr den text durch. Aber wrd die personen kritisch beugen. Hufig sinds auch nicht die hellsten.... ^^

----------


## Elena1989

> 2000 Fragen sind unmglich, da hilft eine einfache Rechnung. Durchschnittl. 1 min pro Frage = 2000 Minuten / 60 = 33,3 Stunden. So viele Stunden hat der Tag gar nicht ;)


Na, aber wenn man im Durchschnitt nur 30 sec pro Frage braucht, sind wir ja nur bei 16,6 Stunden  :Big Grin: 

Aber 2000 finde ich auch echt viel. Ich kreuze bestimmt insgesamt auch so meine 300 - 350 Fragen am Tag, manchmal auch weniger, je nachdem wie sehr ich mich zum "richtigen" Lernen motivieren kann  :Grinnnss!:  Kreuze z.B. auch recht schnell und les nicht immer Kommentare. Ich brauch fr 300 Fragen auch keine 5 stunden... vielleicht 3 oder so. 

So.. bin jetzt heute per Definition fertig mit BIochemie lernen. Hab dann bei den Examen immer Biochemie und Chemie zusammen gekreuzt und komme da jetzt  insgesamt immer so auf 75%. Wobei BC mit um die 80% besser luft als Chemie mit 50 - 60  :Woow:  Sollte ich vielleicht noch mal irgendwann nen Chemie - Tag einlegen. Vielleicht. 
Werd jetzt dann wohl noch a bissl wiederholen (oder Chemie machen?) und morgen geht's dann mit Psycho weiter, dann hab ich die groen Fcher durch und dann werden nur noch die neuen Examen gekreuzt und vielleicht nochmal Anatomie wiederholt, da machen meine knapp 55- 60% nmlich keinen Spa  :Grinnnss!:  
Und Physik will ja schlielich auch noch irgendwie ausgeglichen werden ^^

----------


## bremer

Also schneller als 30s halte ich auf Dauer fr nicht machbar. Manchmal sind die Texte ja schon lang. Und 16,7 Stunden kreuzen ohne Pause ....seeeehr unwahrscheinlich, aber na gut.

Ich kreuze mich im Moment Jahr fr Jahr hoch. Wie beim Sex. Wenn man merkt, dass man von mal zu mal besser wird, machts gleich noch mehr Spa  :hmmm...:

----------


## Resi_Stent

> Ich kreuze mich im Moment Jahr fr Jahr hoch. Wie beim Sex. Wenn man merkt, dass man von mal zu mal besser wird, machts gleich noch mehr Spa


was fr ein Vergleich!
Lernen ist wie Sex- und wissen macht geil  :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

wie gerne ich das immer lese:

... ich kenne jemanden, der ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

woher kommt mir das bekannt vor? ? ? 

gerchte und halbwahrheiten sind ber aktuell, scheint zumindest so.

kreuzen ist wichtig - keine frage, aber NUR kreuzen ist auch nicht die universallsung. ich kreuze jetzt exakt immer 320 fragen, d.h.  ein examen pro tag. das nimmt 3h in anspruch, und den rest lerne ich richtig.
irgendwann muss man die sachen ja auch mndlich wiedergeben, ne...

ich kenne auch leute, die erst 1 woche vorher mit kreuzen begonnen haben.
und die haben es dann auch geschafft. und die letzten beiden examen werden als tatschliche generalprobe fr die letzte woche reserviert.

----------


## cookiemonster

hm ja vielleicht hat er mit 2000 fragen bisschen bertrieben. aber er konnte mir fr fast jede frage sagen in welchem jahr SS oder WS die frage gestellt wurde. hab ihn selbst "getestet" sozusagen... war schon freakig....bei manchen fragen wusste er auch schon die negativantworten auswendig wenn ich nur die frage gestellt habe. glaub der hatte ein extrem gutes gedchtnis.

----------


## Recall8

Was ist denn besser:

die "richtigen" Antworten einfach zu erkennen, weil man es zig mal wiederholt hat *oder*, wenn man zur richtigen Antwort kommt, weil man nachgedacht hatte und den background dazu hatte.Ich habe extra mal 2 Wochne nicht gekreuzt. 

Letzteres ist mir wesentlich lieber. Und ich erkenne ja selbst schon zu viele Fragen, so dass ich meine Ergebnisse manchmal nicht ernst nehmen kann. 

Aber gut, dass wir es schonmal durchgerechnet haben, wieviel man am Tag theoretisch kreuzen knnte, denn die letzten 6 tage will ich dann auch nur noch kreuzen ;-D 1000 am Tag drften dann also gehen ;-D

----------


## TheStressor

Mann Leuts, bin ich frustriert: 

Heute habe ich Frhjahr 2008 gekreuzt und was ist das Ergebnis: superschlechte 65 %. 

Und was noch schrecklicher ist, ich habe in Fchern, wo ich eigentlich gut war voll abgek.... und in meinen horrorfchern supergut abgeschnitten. wie geht das ??

Ich wr zwar durch und htte bestanden ,aber es ist noch viel zu tun bis zum 23. !!  gottseidank ist noch Zeit. 

Meinungsfrage: Soll man Chemie nur kreuzen, oder auch lernen ?? Bei Biologie hat das ganz gut geklappt mit nur Kreuzen. Und Physik ?? Auch nur kreuzen ??

Ab heute wird jeden Tag ein Physikum gekreuzt. Ich muss das doch besser hinkriegen... 

Also mehr als 400 Fragen pro Tag kriege ich konzentriert nicht hin. Ein Physikum und dann noch die falschen Antworten durchkorrigieren. 

LG

----------


## ywe94

Hallo  ich hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich grad gelesen:

" sehr gut, wenn er mindestens 75 % hat"
"gut , wenn er mindestens 50, aber weniger als 75% hat"

das versteh ich nicht, ich denke man braucht mindestens 60%? Wie kann man dann mit 50%  ne 2 haben.

----------


## Elena1989

> Hallo  ich hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich grad gelesen:
> 
> " sehr gut, wenn er mindestens 75 % hat"
> "gut , wenn er mindestens 50, aber weniger als 75% hat"
> 
> das versteh ich nicht, ich denke man braucht mindestens 60%? Wie kann man dann mit 50%  ne 2 haben.


50% mehr Fragen richtig beantwortet als die ber die Bestehensgrenze hinausgehenden Fragen.

Also: Beispiel:

Die Bestehensgrenze liegt bei angenommenen 190 Punkten, wir gehen von 320 gewerteten Fragen aus. Es sind also noch  130 Fragen brig. Wenn du von denen noch mal 50% richtig beantwortet hast (also 65) hast du insgesamt 255 Punkte, was dann die Grenze fr ne zwei ist. 
Ne eins bekommst du, wenn du 75% dieser verbleibenden 130 Fragen richtig beantwortet hast, also 97,5 (ich geh mal von 97 aus ^^). dann hast du 287 Punkte und damit ne eins. 

So hab ich das zumindest verstanden, es mge mich jemand korriegeren, falls es falsch ist  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: @the Stressor: 65% ist doch schon mal prima  :Big Grin:  Chemie kreuze ich nur und lese punktuell nach. Phyisk wird nur gekreuzt (aber da bin ich noch nicht ^^), dennd as wird eh nicht besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

@elena

ich glaube mit deinen berechnungen liegst du ganz richtig. zumindest bekommt keiner eine 2 mit 50 %. das ist leider wahr !!! wie die notenverteilungen sein werden, hngt, wie bereits gesagt, ganz davon ab, wie der rest der medizinprflinge abschneidet. wird also bei jedem physikum neu berechnet.


dann kreuz ich mal fleiig weiter. ich versuche mit physik auch durch wirres Kreuzen mir irgendwie ein paar formeln einzutrichtern. mich hat es nur heute erstaunt, dass ich in physik besser war als in chemie. das will schon was heien ((-;

bis zum physikum sind noch 18 Tage, ab morgen. jeden tag 300 fragen im schnitt, sind 5400 Fragen. Ich denke, viel mehr kann sich bei solch einer Fragenanzahl nicht wiederholen, oder ??? (-;

LG

----------


## Sahni

5400 konzentriert gemacht bis zum Physikum ist schon gut finde ich.  :Smilie:  
Habe mir hnliches vorgenommen...

Zur notengrenze: Die Berechnungen knnten gut stimmen, hab grad mal nachgerechnet was so rauskommt. Grob kann man berschlagen:
1. 100-90%
2. 89-80%
3. 79-70%
4. 69-ende

Wobei eher 1-2% noch der nchsthheren note zu teil werden.

----------


## -Julchen-

Also auf der IMPP Seite stehen die Notenverteilungen vom Frhjahr 2011:
1 -> 279-317 -> 100%-89%
2 -> 245-278 -> 88-78%
3 -> 212-244 -> 77-67%
4 -> 178-211 -> 66-57%

Und die Bestehensgrenze lag die Jahre davor auch immer bei 57 oder 58%!!

----------


## Sahni

Guten Morgen Julchen!

Jep, wie schon geschrieben, 1% mehr fr jede note ca.. Die Rechnung kann man ja gleich in Prozent durchfhren: 57% ist grenze. 43% mssen zu je 1/4 auf die Noten aufgeteilt werden ~10,8% fr jede note.

----------


## bremer

"P" ist jetzt mein Lieblingsbuchstabe.

Physik, Physiologie, Psychologie --- alles tolle Fcher

Fiesikum wird mit "F" geschrieben, oder?

----------


## TheStressor

Ich dachte immer, es heit: "Psychikum"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

meine lieblingsbuchstaben sind A und B ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

> meine lieblingsbuchstaben sind A und B ...


Darf ich fragen, wie du das mit A machst? Grad bei den Topografischen fragen...(welchen atlas usw.  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## cookiemonster

hm wei auch nicht genau. ich kann mir bildliche dinge sehr gut merken... das bleibt bei mir im gedchtnis gut hngen. vergesse auch nie ein gesicht...wohingegen ich mit zahlen und so nichts anfangen kann. das passt einfach nicht in mein hirn. sobald es ums rechnen geht in den aufgaben, sei es physik oder physio muss ich mich riiiiichtig anstrengen ... und kommt trotzdem nichts bei raus ... ist wohl die rechte hemisphre stark ausgeprgt bei mir im gegensatz zur linken . als linkshnder wre das durchaus denkbar  :hmmm...: 

achso atlas prometheus wie viele oder?

----------


## fatali

die letzten drei vier examen sollte man am besten knnen ^^

wieviel msst ihr noch mache? habe noch histo, bio, chemie und psycho vor mir .. war leider ein paar tage krank.

----------


## TheStressor

Also zur Zeit kreuze ich nur noch ganze Physika, seit gestern. Jeden Tag ein Physikum. Von 2008 bis 2011. 

Das wren dann 7 Physika. Sollte man die, denke ich, gut draufhaben, sollte es an sich kein Problem mehr werden. Viel mehr neue Fragen knnen die sich ja mal hoffentlich nicht ausdenken (-;

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> die letzten drei vier examen sollte man am besten knnen ^^
> 
> wieviel msst ihr noch mache? habe noch histo, bio, chemie und psycho vor mir .. war leider ein paar tage krank.


bin grad bei psycho, dann fehlt mir theoretisch noch Bio und Physik, wobei ich Physik wohl komplett weglasse.

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das bisschen, was ich in Anatomie und Histo konnte vermutlich schon wieder vergessen habe und ich dann ab nchsten Montag (wo ich die Examen ab 2008 kreuzen wollte), das wohl nebenbei noch ein bisschen wiederholen werde, so dass ich da zumindest auf 60% komme...

----------


## cookiemonster

jojo in der endphase wird mehr und mehr gekreuzt....kreuze selbst ein examen am tag (hab mit 2005 angefangen) und versuche danach noch soviel wie mglich zu wiederholen....weniger als 3 wochen dann ist der spuk endlich vorbei. das schaffen wir allesamt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Resi_Stent

320 Fragen, nach einem Lerntag zu kreuzen, fllt mir wirklich sehr schwer!
Ich mach es so:
Morgens: Lenen
Nachmittags: Kreuzen
Abends: Sammelkorb leeren  :Grinnnss!: 

Kreuz auch ab 2005....dass passt ja gut bis zum Tag "X"

----------


## -Julchen-

Hmmm... Also ich hab "nur" noch Physio, das dauert aber noch 9 Tage bis ich damit fertig bin. Fang also erst nchste Woche Samstag an, die Examen ab 2009 zu kreuzen.... Ich hoff, das reicht?! Sind dann acht Tage reines gekreuze. Jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Elena1989

> Hmmm... Also ich hab "nur" noch Physio, das dauert aber noch 9 Tage bis ich damit fertig bin. Fang also erst nchste Woche Samstag an, die Examen ab 2009 zu kreuzen.... Ich hoff, das reicht?! Sind dann acht Tage reines gekreuze. Jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert


Klar reicht das, dafr lernst du gescheit! Hauptsache ist doch das Ergebnis, wie man's macht ist doch egal!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wie viel lernt ihr eigentlich immer? Ich muss ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, das sich Vormittags so gut wie nie was mache, da bin ich einfach noch nciht richtig wach...  :Blush:  Hab zwar imemr ein total schlechtes Gewissen, aber was soll's  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Bei mir ist vormittags eher Lernzeit, weil da noch keiner da ist, der mich ablenkt :Grinnnss!:  Ich steh extra zum Lernen frh auf! Aber dafr hr ich so um vier auf und mach den restlichen Tag irgendwas Schnes!

----------


## cookiemonster

@julchen: ich denk es gibt kein patentrezept ... ich hinterfrag mich auch immer ob ich die richtige strategie fahre und so... wei aber nicht wie ich es anders machen sollte...vllt weniger im forum herumgeistern?!  :Smilie: ))

nach 350 fragen am tag is mein hirn auch total ausgelaugt . raffe mich dann trotzdem noch hin wegen dem schlechten gewissen... 

fr paar stunden

----------


## TheStressor

Bin noch am Kreuzen von Herbst 2008. Wenn ich das Ergebnis habe, wei ich dann auch, was noch zu Lernen ist. 

Ich denke, jeder hat Strken und Schwchen. Normalerweise hat man jetzt in diesem Stress kaum noch Lust sich um die Schwchen zu kmmern und versucht dann lieber bei den Strken noch 2 % rauszuholen. Macht mehr Spa, absolut verstndlich --> Aber da hilft nichts: Da muss man halt mal die Pobacken zusammenkneifen und auch die etwas schwcheren Fcher durchackern. 

Das gilt natrlich in erster Linie fr mich selbst: Also, Histo und Chemie !! aufgepasst, ich komme  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## bremer

Ich steh auch relativ spt auf, kreuze dann so ein paar biochemie-fragen. Danach geh ich fr so ne stunde in den prpsaal, schau mir dann mit ein paar kollegen leichenteile an und wir fragen uns gegenseitig ab. danach erstmal mittagspause  :Smilie: 

Nachmittags dann mein Kreuzprogramm. Alle 30 min kurz Pause, dann wird 5 min Musik gehrt und auf der Fensterbank Iphone gezockt. Parallel lese ich dann im Lehrbuch nach bzw. guck im Atlas anhand der IMPP-Fragen nach, was die schon wieder alles wissen wollten.

Abends dann beim Kollegen schn alkoholfreies Bier trinken und jeder trgt dem anderen das tagsber Gelernte vor, so lernt man noch gegenseitig etwas und vergisst das schon mal Gelernte nicht.

Tolles Leben. Wer sagt, Physikumsvorbereitung sei stressig? Ich find es mit einer der schnsten Zeit. Freiheit ohne Ende.

----------


## Elena1989

> Ich steh auch relativ spt auf, kreuze dann so ein paar biochemie-fragen. Danach geh ich fr so ne stunde in den prpsaal, schau mir dann mit ein paar kollegen leichenteile an und wir fragen uns gegenseitig ab. danach erstmal mittagspause 
> 
> Nachmittags dann mein Kreuzprogramm. Alle 30 min kurz Pause, dann wird 5 min Musik gehrt und auf der Fensterbank Iphone gezockt. Parallel lese ich dann im Lehrbuch nach bzw. guck im Atlas anhand der IMPP-Fragen nach, was die schon wieder alles wissen wollten.
> 
> Abends dann beim Kollegen schn alkoholfreies Bier trinken und jeder trgt dem anderen das tagsber Gelernte vor, so lernt man noch gegenseitig etwas und vergisst das schon mal Gelernte nicht.
> 
> Tolles Leben. Wer sagt, Physikumsvorbereitung sei stressig? Ich find es mit einer der schnsten Zeit. Freiheit ohne Ende.


Ihr knnt in den Prpsaal? Das ist ja toll, wir bekommen nur nach der schriftlichen noch mal 4 Tage Eigenstudium fr's mndliche in Makro und Mikro (4 Tage fr knapp 200 Leute! Gaaaaanz toll!).

Ja, ich steh gar nicht mal sooooo spt auf, aber dann geh ich immer erstmal einkaufen und rum ein bisschen auf  :Grinnnss!:  Und ich ess dann imemr sehr frh zu Mittag, so dass ich um 12 mim Lernen anfangen kann.. Hab dann allerdings keine Pausenzeiten, nicht, dass die nicht trotzdem regelmig vorkommen, v.a. da ich ja mit Mediscript kreuze. Dieser verfluchte Computer  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich komme insgesamt bestimmt auch so auf 6 - 7 Stunden am Tag., aber mehr sind's einfach nicht und wie konzentriert die sind, sei auch mal dahin gestellt... Und es macht irgendwie ein Dauer schlechtes Gewissen...

----------


## bremer

Wir knnen und konnten jederzeit in den Prpsaal, also whrend der ffnungszeiten. Auch whrend des Semesters. Neben 2 Demoleichen stehen auch extra verschiedenste Prparate, bis zu Frontal- und Horizontalschnitten des Gehirns zur Physikumsvorbereitung zur Verfgung. 

Studium in Lbeck ist schon toll. Die Anatomieleute haben  ein "Anatomie in 5 Tagen", quasi ein Intensivkurs der Anatomie, wo alle prfungsrelevante nochmal kompakt wiederholt wurde, veranstaltet. Die Biochemiker ein analoges "Biochemie in 5 Tagen". Nur die Physiologen fehlen noch.

Kein Wunder, dass die Durchfallquoten hier so niedrig sind ...

----------


## cookiemonster

ohmann was fr ein oberkack....hab die ganze zeit ber 90% in psycho gekreuzt und nun in SS11 nur 70%...

manche fragen sind da schon sehr merkwrdig...ich hoffe meine mangelnde konzleistg. nach 8std krreeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuzen hat auch einfluss drauf gehabt. 

wei jemand welche fragen aus der wertung genommen wurden?

----------


## TheStressor

So, es ist vollbracht: 

Herbst 2008: 1.Tag 64 %
                    2. Tag 71 %

Bin an sich heute ganz zufrieden. Mache immer noch viel zu viele Leichtsinnsfehler. Aber es ist immer noch genug Zeit, diese beiseite zu schieben (-;

@cookiemonster:

ist es wirklich so schlimm, wie alle behaupten ?? mann, ich frag mich echt, was die fr einen Kack zusammenfragen. Die Psychofragen sind sowieso schon sowas von bescheuert, auch wenn man sie beantworten kann, brauche ich manchmal fast 3 minuten bis ich berhaupt die Frage durchblick. 

Mach dir kein Stress, Monster of the cookies, kreuz es noch ein zweimal. Ich denke, die werden nicht nochmal neue Fragen stellen, wenn, dann eher die vom Frhjahr. Die sollte man dann draufhaben...

LG
PS: Brauch jetzt was zu mampfen. 320 Fragen sind echt ne Drhnung !!! (-;

----------


## Resi_Stent

wie lange braucht ihr so ca. fr 320 Fragen?
bei mir ist es immer ganz unterschiedlch :-/
leere jetzt grad meinen Sammelkorb  :Grinnnss!: 
gibf FAST nichts schneres, Donnerstags Abends :-/

----------


## Resi_Stent

> Tolles Leben. Wer sagt, Physikumsvorbereitung sei stressig? Ich find es mit einer der schnsten Zeit. Freiheit ohne Ende.


oh, so tiefenentspannt wre ich auch gerne  :Grinnnss!: 
fr mich ist es stress pur!
Zeitig aufstehen und lange in der Bib hocken!
Also doppelt blde  :hmmm...:

----------


## runderling

..langsam schieb ich etwas Panik - das Kreuzen ist ja nicht das schlimmste, denke schon, dass es machbar ist, aber ich schiele auch noch auf das mndliche und glaube nicht, dass ich mit dem, was ich zum schriftlichen lernen muss, auch das mndliche bewerkstelligen knnte, d.h. ich versuche noch vermehrt  in meinen Bchern zu lernen...Medilearn mag fr das schriftliche sicher gut sein, aber fr das mndliche erscheint es mir zu "dnne". Da wir unseren mndlichen Termin noch nicht haben, ist meine Angst, dass die Zeit nach dem schriftlichen fr das Lernen von weiteren Inhalten nicht ausreicht. Oder sehe ich da einfach zu schwarz? 
wenn  doch schon der September vorbei wre...seufz...

----------


## Recall8

@runderling:

Ich sehe es wie Du. Deshalb habe ich auch nicht "nur" mit ML-Skripten gearbeitet, sondern in Biochemie und Physio mindestens die Thieme KLB und meine eigenen Unterlagen. Das ist schon etwas mehr, was nicht heit, dass die MLSkripte wenig wren. Dennoch kann ich Entwarnung gegeben: aus eigener Erfahrung wei ich zu genge, dass in der Mndlichen nichts so hei gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wird. Lehrbcher machen dich da bestimmt noch verrckter, weshalb du fr die Mndliche viel Wert auf die Altprotokolle legen solltest - vielleicht entspannt dich das. Du musst weder alle Themen aus dem FF knnen, noch dicke Lehrbcher wlzen. 

@cookie: welches physikum ist SS11? Ich verstehe die Nomenklatur irgendwie noch nicht. Oder bin ich im Jahr verplant? Wir schreiben doch SS11.

Ich kreuze immer recht schnell, oft fllt einem die Antwort ja ins Auge. Die Physikfragen dauern halt lange, aber Physio ist meist binnen weniger Sekunden beantwortet, das drckt den Schnitt schon gut  :bhh:

----------


## TheStressor

@resistent

kommt ganz drauf an, ich versuche die 320 Fragen schon in der realistischen zeit durchzukriegen und nicht einfach ohne nachzudenken zu kreuzen. aber bei psycho kann ich es mir einfach nicht verkneifen: da brauche ich fr die 60 Fragen ca. 30 minuten, das geht ruckzuck (-;

ansonsten fr 320 fragen zwischen 4 und 6 stunden. manchmal mit langen schlafpausen dazwischen ((-;

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Habt ihr denn mndliches Physikum an den Leichen? Das haben wir garnicht, nur Modelle! Da bin ich so froh drum :Grinnnss!:  Aber die Histoprparate knnen wir anschauen, dazu werden wir aber in Gruppen eingeteilt. Also ganz genau geregelt, wann wer mikroskopieren darf :Woow:

----------


## Elena1989

> @bremer: Habt ihr denn mndliches Physikum an den Leichen? Das haben wir garnicht, nur Modelle! Da bin ich so froh drum Aber die Histoprparate knnen wir anschauen, dazu werden wir aber in Gruppen eingeteilt. Also ganz genau geregelt, wann wer mikroskopieren darf


Das ist ja cool! Wir haben an Leichen und dafr sind 4 Tage Mglichkeit zum Eigenstudium natrlich ganz famos... Es gibt wohl auch einen Prof der nicht an Leichen prft, aber der nimmt dafr auch nicht unsere Histoprparate aus dem Kurs sondern andere. Und ob das so toll is  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

ja stresser wird schon irgendwie.... :Grinnnss!: 

@elena: ich meinte ws11....

julchen, wann sind denn diese einteilungen?bin seit geraumer zeit nicht mehr in hd und bekomm nichts mit  :Grinnnss!: 
wusste auch nicht dass an modellen geprft wird....aber is schonmal gut  :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

Bin auch nicht in Heidelberg, aber das wurde uns bei MTP gesagt! Ich denk die Einteilungen bekommen wir per Mail, war letztes Jahr auch so...

----------


## cookiemonster

ohweh...muss schnell den 666.ten beitrag zum 667.ten machen....schlechtes omen sonst...

----------


## Cuba_libre

OK also, wenn man die Zulassung vom Brieftrger in die Hand bekommt, dann kann einem doch nur noch schlecht werden...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Resi_Stent

oh nein, sind die Ladungen etwa schon raus? :kotzen: 
ich will nicht :-/

----------


## Cuba_libre

^^ Ja, hab meine heute morgen bekommen - spreche hier fr Ba-W; explizit Mannheim  :hmmm...: 

[Ohhh, und ich sehe, dass das mein Post Nummer 1000 war  :bhh:  ]

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh, ich will sie auch haben! Schlielich studier ich auch in BaW :Grinnnss!:  
Aber sagt mal, kann mir vielleicht einer, der schon Physio gemacht hat, was erklren?! Also im Skript 6 Kreislauf steht auf Seite 38 bei der Skelettmuskulatur was komisches :hmmm...:  Muskeln haben viel a1 (Kontraktion) und b2 (Dilatation) Rezeptoren. "Bei krperlicher Anstrengung wird eine ausreichende Durchblutung der Skelettmuskulatur vom Krper ber die Ausschttung von Adrenalin gesichert." 
Das versteh ich, ist logisch :Grinnnss!:  Heit fr mich, Adrenalin macht die Gefe weit, um die Durchblutung bei Anstrengung zu sichern. Wirkt also ber b2-Rezeptoren.
Dann steht da aber: " Kommt es zur Ausschttung von hohen Adrenalindosen, berwiegt in der Muskulatur jedoch die Wirkung auf die a1-Rezeptoren und es kommt zur Vasokonstriktion."
Das passt doch jetzt nicht, Adrenalin macht doch bei Anstrengung (=viel Adrenalin) ne Dilatation?!
Oder unterscheiden die zwischen Anstrengung=wenig Adrenalin (aber mehr als in Ruhe) und Schock=viel Adrenalin (mehr als bei Anstrengung)?! :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

@julchen: genau die gleiche sache hat mich auch stutzig gemacht...ich wrde das evtl. so erklren, aber ohne garantie auf richtigkeit....

adrenalin niedrig konzentriert  --> beta2 rezeptoren (bronchdilatation  undso)

in hohen konzentrationen (also zum beispiel krasser sprint oder so) frdert adrenalin AUCH die stimulation der alpha1 rezeptoren. es findet trotzdem noch eine stimulation der beta2-rez. statt. aber AUCH die alpha1-rezeptoren werden stimuliert. es findet eine alpha1 vermittelte konstriktion des vensen systems statt. zustzlich findet alpha 1 vermittelte konstriktion der gefsse im splanchikusgebiet statt. es resultiert daraus eine UMVERTEILUNG des blutes hin zur arbeitenden muskulatur..ber 90 prozent des blutes sind ja in den venen (kapazittsgefe und so).da wo blut nicht so dringend bentigt wird es praktisch durch konstriktion zum muskel """gepumpt"""" wo es gebrauch wird. gleichzeitig sind fhrt die beta2-vermittelte dilatation der lungen dazu, dass die ventilation ausreichend stattfindet. so hab ich es verstanden.... oooohne garantie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

@Julchen: ich wrde letzteres vermuten. Schlielich kommt's bei nem Schock ja zu nem Blutdruckabfall und durch Zentralisation des Kreislaufs soll ja eine Durchblutung der Organe sichergestellt werden. Da macht's ja keinen Sinn durch Vasodilatation die Durchblutung der Muskulatur zu erhhen. Wr zumindest mein Lsungsansatz.

@cookiemonster: klingt plausibel, macht aber keinen Sinn, wenn die alpha Rezeptoren am Muskel vertreten sind, kommt es ja dort zu einer Vadokonstriktion.

Ps: in meinem Physioskript steht das gar nicht unter Kelettmuskel...

----------


## -Julchen-

@cookie und Elena: Ok, dankeschn  ::-winky:  Dann erklr ich mir das auch so und hoff, dass dieses kleine, winzige, unwichtige Detail so direkt nicht gefragt wird :bhh:  Seh ich jetzt dann beim kreuzen :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## TheStressor

Und Peng, der Postmann war da:

Einschreiben erhalten, es gibt kein Zurck mehr !!!!! 

Ich brauch nen Keks... :Keks: 

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

das mit splanchikusgebiet wurde 1mal glaub ich vor paar jahren gefragt ..... kannst du also getrost vergessen....

----------


## cookiemonster

> Und Peng, der Postmann war da:
> 
> Einschreiben erhalten, es gibt kein Zurck mehr !!!!! 
> 
> Ich brauch nen Keks...
> 
> LG


OOOOOOOoooooooooooh OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh jetzt wird ernst  ::-oopss:

----------


## -Julchen-

> das mit splanchikusgebiet wurde 1mal glaub ich vor paar jahren gefragt ..... kannst du also getrost vergessen....


Jo, also 2004 bis 2008 kam keine Frage direkt dazu dran, die ich jetzt deswegen nciht gewusst htte. Ich mag Herz-Kreislauf :Love:

----------


## Elena1989

> Und Peng, der Postmann war da:
> 
> Einschreiben erhalten, es gibt kein Zurck mehr !!!!! 
> 
> Ich brauch nen Keks...
> 
> LG


Mein Postmann war auch da, hat's aber nicht fertig gebracht bei mir zu klingeln, sondern lieber ne Benachrichtigung in den briefkasten geschmissen (und ja... Ich war zu Hause, hab ja drauf gewartet, bei vielen Kollegen kams ja schon gestern)
Jetzt kann ich's mir morgen bei der Post abholen... Ich hasse die Post, die klingeln nie bei mir  :Frown: (

----------


## lwv98

so Zulassungsbescheid da  :Grinnnss!: , die erste Aufregung ist vorbei jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt auf die Prfer im Mndlichen...

zu eurer Skelettmuskeldiskussion, ich glaube die Vasodilatation bei krperlicher Anstrengung wird hauptschlich durch saure Metabolite vermittelt...

----------


## cookiemonster

kommt der bescheid per einschreiben?

----------


## lwv98

ja! So siehts aus.

----------


## cookiemonster

yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....jetzt gehts los. hab 2 von 30 physikfragen mit eigenstndigen denken richtig gelst ... jetzt kann nichts mehr schiefgehen.....

heheeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## -Julchen-

Jippiyayeah ::-dance:  Ich hab am 7.9. Mndliches, das heit ganze VIER Wochen Ferien danach :Top:

----------


## bremer

@Julchen
"Bei krperlicher Anstrengung wird eine ausreichende Durchblutung der Skelettmuskulatur vom Krper ber die Ausschttung von Adrenalin gesichert." 

Wo hast du das denn her? Die Vasodilatation der Widerstandsgefe im arbeitenden Muskel ist natrlich hauptschlich metabolisch bedingt, wie lwv98 auch schon sagte (Kalium, Adenosin, H+ etc...).

Die Metaboliten sorgen brigens nicht nur fr einen gesteigerten Blutfluss, sondern auch fr das sog. "capillary recruitment", das fr eine vergrerte Diffusions-Austauschflche  sorgt. Auerdem steigt der kapillre Blutdruck.

----------


## -Julchen-

@cookie: Bist du auch in unsrer Facebook Gruppe? Hab grad gesehen, da wurde ne Liste erstellt wer wann in welcher Gruppe Prfung hat!

----------


## blondie01

Das weit du schon? Wo studierst du denn?

----------


## cookiemonster

> @cookie: Bist du auch in unsrer Facebook Gruppe? Hab grad gesehen, da wurde ne Liste erstellt wer wann in welcher Gruppe Prfung hat!


7.9 is ein guter termin....
ne . hab kein facebook....  :Grinnnss!:  


ich will auch wissen wann ich geprft werde mndlich. morgen gehts nach heidelberg......

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Steht im MediLearnSkript so!
@cookie: Hmmmm... Na dann. 
@blondie: In Heidelberg. Das wissen seit heut doch alle?! Dacht ich... Also die Prfer wissen wir halt noch nicht. Das dann zwei Wochen vorher ::-winky:

----------


## bremer

@Julchen

Na ja, im medi-learn steht ja so manches Falsches.

Anyways, wieso hast du nach dem 07.09 nur 4 Wochen Ferien? Wann fngt bei euch das Semester wieder an?

----------


## Elena1989

> @Julchen
> 
> Na ja, im medi-learn steht ja so manches Falsches.
> 
> Anyways, wieso hast du nach dem 07.09 nur 4 Wochen Ferien? Wann fngt bei euch das Semester wieder an?


Das ist aber nicht falsch. Sicherlich ist die hauptschliche Wirkung der Vasodilatation im Skelettmuskel durch Metaboliten bedingt. Julchen meinte aber auch nur, dass in Medi - Learn steht, dass Adrenalin im Skelettmuskel sowohl auf alpha 1 als auch auf beta2 - Rezeptoren wirkt. 

Der Silbernagl sagt dazu:

"Die Wirkung von Adrenalin auf die Widerstandsgef ist dagegen komplexer. (...) Adrenalin besitzt eine deutlich hhere Affinitt zu den vasodilatierenden beta2 - Adrenorezeptoren, kann aber bei hoher Konzentration auch alpha1 - Adrenorezeptoren aktivieren.  Daher ist die Wirkung von Adrenalin stark konzentrationsabhngig, wobei niedrige Konzentrationen eine Durchblutungssteigerung und hohe Konzentrationen eine Durchblutungsabnahme hervorrufen. (...)
In Gefen der Muskulatur und des Darms befnden sich sowohl alpha 1 als auch beta2 Rezeptoren, die physiologischen Antworten sind hier entsprechend variabel"

Also exakt das, was auch in Medi - Learn steht, nur ein bisschen lnger  :Grinnnss!:  ber die genauen Funktionen und Grnde schweigt sich aber auch der Silbernagl aus.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Das stimmt natrlich. Hat aber wenig bis nix mit der Vasodilatation im arbeitenden Muskel zu tun. Darauf habe ich mich bezogen.

Edit: Viele alpha-1 Rezeptoren in den Widerstandsgefen wre demnach ja auch kontraproduktiv. Immer ist der Adrenalinspiegel ja i.d.R hoch bei Muskelttigkeit.

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Wir wissen alle, das der Bremer die Medilearns nicht mag :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab mich jetzt davon berzeugt, dass es im Silbernagl so drinsteht (htt ich auch mal vorher machen knnen ::-oopss: ). Danke fr den Tipp :Top:  Jetz lern ichs einfach so, wahrscheinlich wei ich das nacher eh nimmer...
@bremer: Vom 7.9. bis 10.10.. Ok, sind vier Wochen und vier Tage, habs extra fr dich nachgezhlt :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena:Lass dich von Bremer nicht verunsichern! Du hast genau mein Problem beantwortet. Mir doch egal, ob das im Muskel oder sonst wo in nem Gef ist, darum gings ja nicht! ::-oopss:

----------


## Elena1989

> Das stimmt natrlich. Hat aber wenig bis nix mit der Vasodilatation im arbeitenden Muskel zu tun. Darauf habe ich mich bezogen.


Gut, aber darf ich die blde Frage stellen, warum genau es nix damit zu tun hat? Bei krperlicher Arbeit wird doch Adrenalin ausgeschttet, welches dann auf beta2 - rezeptoren wirkt und somit bei der Vasodilatation mitwirkt. Warum sollte es das denn nicht tun, denn da ist es ja schon mal?
Hat ja vielleicht gegenber der Metaboliten eine untergeordnete Rolle, aber warum sollte es nicht mitwirken?

@Julchen: Oh, ich lass mich nicht verunsichern, keine Sorge. Aber ich lass mich fachlich natrlich auch gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn ich's nachvollziehen kann  :Grinnnss!: 
Und klar weit du's nachher noch. Wo man so intensiv drber nachgedacht hat, daran erinnert man sich am besten  :Big Grin:

----------


## bremer

@Elena1989

Habs extra nochmal in der Bibel der Herz-Kreislauf Physiologie nachgelesen(Levick).
Da steht eindeutig, dass die Vasodilatation NUR durch intrinsische metabolische Effekte hervorgerufen wird, weder durch Hormone noch durch nervale Kontrolle.

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena1989
> 
> Habs extra nochmal in der Bibel der Herz-Kreislauf Physiologie nachgelesen(Levick).
> Da steht eindeutig, dass die Vasodilatation NUR durch intrinsische metabolische Effekte hervorgerufen wird, weder durch Hormone noch durch nervale Kontrolle.


Aha na gut. Wenn das da steht (Kenn das Buch allerdings nicht.)

Aber was machen die Rezeptoren dann da? Es sind ja definitiv vasodilatorische Rezeptoren da und in unseren Vorlesungsfolien von Biochemie steht bei den Katecholaminen auch, dass Adrenalin Vasodilatation im Skelettmuskel macht.  :Nixweiss: 

Aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Ich interessiere mich ja sehr fr Herz/Kreislauf, insbesondere auch Gefe. Ich werd das vl mal nach dem Physikum genauer nachforschen, im Moment tendiere ich aber dazu, zu behaupten, dass sich eure Biochemiker irren bzw. noch alten Lehrmeinungen nachhngen  :hmmm...: 

Ps.: Das Buch ist echt super, die neueste Ausgabe gibts leider nur auf Englisch. Da merkt man auch, wie viele Bldsinn sogar im Schmidt-Lang steht.

Jetzt erstmal zurck zu etwas weniger spannendem. Anatomie zum Beispiel.  :grrrr....:

----------


## TheStressor

Hat jemand schon Frhjahr 2009 gekreuzt ??

Also der erste Tag war ja extremst Aminosure-und Enzymlastig. Mag ich gar nicht. Knnen die ruhig sein lassen...

Ergebnis: 1.Tag 60%
              2. Tag 71 %

Ich brauch wieder was zu mampfen. Ab morgen zwei Tage wieder lernen :Da schau ich mal nach ...: , dann die restlichen Physika kreuzen. 

Soll ich jetzt schon Panik schieben, weil nur noch 16 Tage bis zur Prfung sind oder soll ich erst nchste Woche damit anfangen ?? :dumdiddeldum...: 

LG

----------


## bremer

@TheStressos

Nchste Woche.

Die Bundesliga startet heute. Die engl. und spanische Liga geht auch bald los. Fr Fuballverrckte wie mich ein schlechter Zeitpunkt. Na ja.

Hab letztes Jahr trotz WM die Klausuren ja auch bestanden  :hmmm...:

----------


## getku

> @TheStressos
> 
> Nchste Woche.
> 
> Die Bundesliga startet heute. Die engl. und spanische Liga geht auch bald los. Fr Fuballverrckte wie mich ein schlechter Zeitpunkt. Na ja.
> 
> Hab letztes Jahr trotz WM die Klausuren ja auch bestanden


Haha, eben genau wegen Fuball habe ich vor gut 7 Wochen angefangen zu lernen/kreuzen  :Top: 
Muss morgen nur noch die letzten 70 Fragen in Psycho durchkreuzen, dann bin ich mit allen Fragen bis SS06 durch (selbst mit mehrfacher Wiederholung!). Werde mich dann an die Physika der letzten 2-3 Jahre machen, diese erneut kreuzen und die restliche Zeit berwiegend fr das Mndliche lernen^^

----------


## bremer

Und dann spielen die Dortmunder auch noch so attraktiv. Nebenbei lernen war nicht. Na ja, muss ich morgen halt mal frher aufstehen ...

----------


## getku

Geht mir genauso^^ Vllt. um 9 Uhr aufstehen, sofort unter die Dusche und dann bis 15 Uhr kreuzen/lernen....ansonsten bin ich aber insgesamt - bis auf einige Fragen in Chemie und Physik - guter Dinge.

----------


## blondie01

@ Julchen: Also wir hier in Sachsen kriegen erst 2 Wochen vorher den Brief. Und das Datum ohne Prfer knnen wir wenn Glck haben nchste Woche im Referat Lehre bekommen, aber kann auch sein, dass es erst in der Woche vor der schriftlichen kommt - voll bld - ich wills auch endlich wissen  :grrrr....:

----------


## lilapple

Okay, so langsam geht mir echt die Pumpe... 
Am Montag ist es so weit  - und die Selbstzweifel nehmen berhand.. Angst!!

----------


## TheStressor

@getku: Wieviel % kreuzt du denn, dass du so zuversichtlich bist ?? Bis jetzt wrde ich zwar jedes Physikum auch bestehen, habe aber trotzdem nicht so das Vertrauen in mich, dass es reicht. 

@bremer: Oh ja, die Dortmunder. War schon immer Dortmund-Fan. Bin froh, dass die jetzt mal endlich wieder Gas geben... :Party:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

so grad noch Anatomie gekreuzt und dann geh ich mal ins Bett ...  ::-oopss:

----------


## getku

> @getku: Wieviel % kreuzt du denn, dass du so zuversichtlich bist ?? Bis jetzt wrde ich zwar jedes Physikum auch bestehen, habe aber trotzdem nicht so das Vertrauen in mich, dass es reicht.


Ich habe bislang immer themenweise bis SS06 gekreuzt und hatte im Schnitt ~ 80%, wobei es da auch sicherlich Ausrutscher nach oben (Physio) oder nach unten (Physik) gegeben hat  :Top: 
Allerdings gewhnt man sich recht schnell an die Fragen, zumal sich viele wiederholen (bis auf Psycho SS11, hier kamen etwas neuere, exotischere Fragen, hatte ich den Eindruck).

----------


## TheStressor

@getku

Ja ok, so gut bin ich definitiv noch nicht. Du bist sicher locker durch. Ich liege im SChnitt bei ca. 65 bis 67 %. Tendenz langsam steigend. Werde heute und morgen zwei Lerntage einbauen. Und dann ab Montag wieder kreuzen. Was meinst du, wiederholt sich viel von 2008 bis 2011 ??? Denke schon, oder ??

LG

----------


## bremer

Auf 80% komm ich auch nicht. Besonders in Anatomie nicht. Wenn man in den Alt-physika sicher 70% kreuzt, msste das aber auch reichen.

Benutzt noch jmd examen online? Sind euch da auch diverse Fehler in den Kommentaren aufgefallen?

----------


## getku

Also ich sag mal so: Je mehr man kreuzt, desto sicherer fhlt man sich und je fter man wiederholt kreuzt (also auch schon die Themen, die man schonmal durchgekreuzt hat), desto mehr bleibt auch hngen. Irgendwann entwickelt man dann auch ein Gefhl dafr, worauf IMPP besonders Wert legt.

Was das Wiederholen der Fragen angeht: Ich werde bzw. habe Psycho ausschlielich mit den Fragen gelernt (samt Kommentaren natrlich). Auch hier lag ich auf Anhieb bei insgesamt 82% in Psycho! Insbesondere in Psycho wiederholen sich die Sachen permanent, aber auch in Biochemie ist mir das aufgefallen. Das gilt aber auch - wenn auch nicht so stark - fr Anatomie bzw. Physio, wo man ebenfalls sehr gut punkten kann. Um eine kurze, zusammenfassende Antwort auf deine Frage zu geben: Ja, es wiederholen sich einige Sachen, da wird man auch relativ schnell merken, wenn man einmal angefangen hat durchgehend zu kreuzen. Da ich bisweilen nur themenorientiert gekreuzt habe, ist mir das schneller ins Auge gefallen, aber werde jetzt die letzten Tage nur noch ganze Physika durchkreuzen und schauen, wie das im Gesamtbild aussieht (und ob das Ergebnis auch passt^^).

----------


## fatali

ihr seid ja gut.. 60-70% im examen kreuzen und sich noch nicht gut genug fhlen..  :Top: 

ich wre froh berhaupt am ende auf 60% zu kommen. das gilt dann nmlich als bestanden, und um was anderes geht es hier doch nicht?

heute: bio

morgen: psycho

----------


## TheStressor

@fatali

klar, es sollte mit mehr als 60% eigentlich sicher reichen. Aber wir gehen doch auch von den ca. 10 % Kartoffelpuffern aus, die der bremer propagiert (((-;

@bremer: nichts fur ungut  ::-angel:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Jetzt muss ich da aber auch nochmal nachfragen: Sind das Examina die ihr schonmal gekreuzt habt oder unbekannte? Wenn es unbekannte sind, muss man sich mit 80 % wirklich keine Sorgen machen  :Smilie:

----------


## TheStressor

Also ich kreuze zur Zeit bei den unbekannten Physika, die ich noch nie gekreuzt habe, zwischen 65 und 67 %. Dabei gibt es eine groe Spanne zwischen Tag 1 und Tag 2. Am ersten tag liege ich so bei 60 %, Tag 2 bei 70 % und mehr. Das muss ich natrlich noch korrigieren. Der erste Tag ist noch echt zu mau. 

Aber wer 70 % und mehr, ohne vorher das Examen gekreuzt zu haben, kreuzt, ist eigentlich sicher durch. 80 % wren natrlich auch eine ganz gute Note (-;

LG

----------


## getku

> Jetzt muss ich da aber auch nochmal nachfragen: Sind das Examina die ihr schonmal gekreuzt habt oder unbekannte? Wenn es unbekannte sind, muss man sich mit 80 % wirklich keine Sorgen machen


Naja, da ich nur themenweise bisher gekreuzt habe, kann ich nicht genau sagen, wie hoch meine Quote pro Physikum gewesen ist. Aber im Schnitt habe ich bei mehr oder weniger allen Themen ca. 70% gehabt (beim ersten Kreuzen). Nach gut einer Woche hatte ich die meisten noch einmal durchgekreuzt (also quasi wiederholt) und die Quote stieg auf rund 90%.

----------


## cookiemonster

bin jetzt offiziell auch dabei...7.9. ist mndlich ... owei

----------


## diejula

ich hab immernoch nix gekriegt, nervt voll...
will auch urlaub planen  :Frown:

----------


## -Julchen-

@jula: Wie du hast noch nichts? Warst du nicht zu Hause und konntests nicht annehmen oder ist wirklich noch nichts gekommen?
@cookie: Welche Uhrzeit? 8.30 oder 13.30?

----------


## cookiemonster

8:30 .... kommission 5   ... und du?

----------


## -Julchen-

13.30 in Komission 8  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin so froh, dass ich gleich den ersten Tag hab! Sonst sind alle fertig und ich mach mich nur verrckt!!

----------


## diejula

@julchen
ne, ist noch garnichts gekommen.
gestern im repetitorium hatten etwa 2 von 3 Leuten schon post.
aber irgendwie haben alle, die ich gefragt habe in den ersten beiden tagen^^, vllt hats was damit zu tun
bin ja nich so scharf auf die frhen termine

----------


## runderling

so, hab jetzt auch meine Einladung. Ich bin am12.9. dran um 8 Uhr 30, bin auch ganz zufrieden mit dem Termin, nicht zu spt, aber nicht gleich als erste, so dass ich vielleicht von euren Erfahrungen profitieren kann *g*. Htte nur gerne schon meine Prfer gewusst, damit ich dieAltprotokolle etwas gezielter bearbeiten kann, angeblich gibt es die ja erst 14 Tage vorher. 
Jetzt geht es ran an den Speck...

----------


## leofgyth77

wir bekommen termin mit prfern erst 12 tage vorher..das heit, wenn der postbote nicht zu faul ist und nur so nen doofen zettel bei dir einschmeit..dann muss mans auch noch holen, und das kann dann dank der tollen ffunungszeiten ja auch noch am tag drauf sein.

hm. also anatomie ist echt doof. hab jetzt 2010 gekreuzt und bin in frhjahr und herbst auf 70% gekommen.
ich glaub, ich hr auf fr heute.

wnsch euch noch ein frhliches schaffen

----------


## Elena1989

> wir bekommen termin mit prfern erst 12 tage vorher..das heit, wenn der postbote nicht zu faul ist und nur so nen doofen zettel bei dir einschmeit..dann muss mans auch noch holen, und das kann dann dank der tollen ffunungszeiten ja auch noch am tag drauf sein.
> 
> hm. also anatomie ist echt doof. hab jetzt 2010 gekreuzt und bin in frhjahr und herbst auf 70% gekommen.
> ich glaub, ich hr auf fr heute.
> 
> wnsch euch noch ein frhliches schaffen



Oooooh... das mit der Post kommt mir ja so was von bekannt vor. Durfte heute ja auch meine Zulassung bei der Post abholen, weil der Piostbote gestern ja auch zu faul war bei mir zu klingeln.

Und was hast du denn? 70% in Anatomie ist doch super! Ich bin direkt nach dem Lernen vor zwei Wochen auf gerade mal 60 gekommen. Bin gespannt, auf was ich jetzt dann komme. 
70% sind doch prima  :Big Grin: 


Bei uns kommen die Prfer auch erst zwei Wochen vorher. Die Termine kriegen wir jetzt hoffentlich nchste Woche.

Hab jetzt heute Tag 1 von Herbst 08 gekreuzt und kam insgesamt nur auf 68%... Hatte in Physio und BC nur 70%, das geht ja mal gar nicht.. Das sind schlielich meine guten " Wir gleichen Physik und Anatomie aus" Fcher...  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ich hab jetzt die Taktik, alles was ich falsch gemacht habe, wirklich themenweise nachzuarbeiten und ich denke, dass ist vielelicht ganz gut. Die knnen das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich hr jetzt auch auf, genug getan fr heute  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Resi_Stent

@leofgyth77: fandest du das F2010 auch so schwer? Also ich fand Tag 1 echt blde  :grrrr....: 

mach fr heut auch ende!
erholsame Nacht euch allen

----------


## TheStressor

@alle

also irgendwie war ich heute nicht so gut drauf. hab grad nen hnger. hab nur mist gekreuzt, hab nichts verstanden. Sogar die Fragen, die ich ein Tag vorher richtig gekreuzt hatte, habe ich irgendwie falsch gekreuzt. Ich glaub ich vergesse zur Zeit schneller, als ich nachlernen kann (-;

 ich glaube ich hr auf, geh jetzt joggen und dann mach ich morgen wieder weiter. das muss ab montag besser werden. morgen habe ich 560 schwachpunktfragen zu kreuzen. das wird ein Spa  :Grinnnss!: 

erholsame nacht euch allen

----------


## bremer

Ach solche Hnger-Tage hat doch jeder. Wir sind ja keine Maschinen, die dauernd auf Vollgas laufen knnen Joggen kann man hier im Norden im Moment vergessen, hat den ganzen Tag geregnet.

500 Fragen an einem Tag zu kreuzen, find ich etwas krass. Ich handele eher nach der Devise, weniger ist mehr. Ich kreuze vl so 150 am Tag, diese aber vernnftig, also lese mir jeden Kommentar durch, versuche jede Antwort nachzuvollziehen, bei Schwierigkeiten mit Lehrbuch und Atlas. 

So hoffe ich dann, so viel wie mglich zu verstehen und zu behalten. Klappt bisher auch relativ gut.

Was auch gut hilft, sich mit anderen Leuten zu unterhalten und sich Sachverhalte zu erklren. Erklrt euren Kommilitonen mal zum Beispiel die bewegungsfrdernde und bewegungshemmende Wirkung des Striatums. Wenn man das jmd erklren kann, behlt man es auch besser, finde ich.

----------


## cookiemonster

ich dachte dem striatum kommt insgesamt auf beiden wegen eine bewegungsfrdernde wirkung zu? also ist gar nicht bewegunshemmend wenn es "aktiviert" ist. oder hab ich was falsch verstanden....

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Doch das Striatum hat auch eine bewegungshemmende Komponente. Eben diese wird ja dann von der Substantia nigra gehemmt, wodurch diese dann bewegungsfrdernd wirkt. Das hemmende Striatumelement hemmt nmlich das laterale Pallidumsegment, welches dann den Ncl. subthalamicus nicht mehr adquat hemmen kann, dieser wird also disinhibiert und wirkt dann erregend auf das mediale Pallidumsegment, welches ja motorikhemmend wirkt und dann den Thalamus mehr hemmt.  :peng: 

Dieses Basalganglienzeug is so wirr  :Smilie:  aber wenn mans mal verstanden hat eigtl. ganz einfach. Lies das mal im Trepel!

----------


## cookiemonster

ja sorry. hatte es mit der substantia nigra im kopf verwechselt......zu viel psycho gekreuzt....so spt-

----------


## Sahni

das striatum hat zwar eine hemmende komponente, aber die wird kontinuirlich gehemmt (d2 rezeptoren haben ne relativ hohe affinitt, da reichen schon 20nmol/l aus) und da ein gewissener dopaminspiegel immer da ist, sind diese eigentlich auch immer gehemmt. Deshalb knnte man schon sagen, dass es im normalfall nur einen bewegungsfrderndes striatum gibt, welches ber die d1 rezeptoren wahlweise stimuliert wird (die brauchen eine weitaus hheren dopaminspiegel, glaub 100nm/mol um aktiviert zu werden). Darber folgt dann ja die bewegungsbahnung. 
Kreuze grad Altklausuren von 97, damals sahen die verschaltungsplne noch ganz anders aus von den basalganglien  :Big Grin: .

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

okay sahni, das ist dann das sahnehubchen ;)

----------


## cookiemonster

hallo, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

im huppelsberg steht "das eine isotone hyperhydratation eine folge eines berschusses an wasser und kochsalz, zb. durch berbrinfusion einer isotonen kochsalzlsung passieren kann. das EZV nimmt zu, der intralellulrraum bleibt unverndert, weil die osmolaritt in beiden rumen gleich (isoton) ist."

wie wrde sich das EZV volumen und IZV verndern wenn man einem niereninsuffizienten patienten isotone glukoselsung injiziert.....?

kann mir das jemand kleinkindgerecht erklren?

----------


## diejula

glucose wird ja im gegensatz zu elektrolyten verstoffwechselt.
wenn das wasser nicht ausgeschieden werden kann kommt es also zu einer hypotonen hyperhydratation. es nimmt also das volumen im IZR und EZR zu.

bitte korrigieren wenn ich daneben liege  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster:

das wrde mich eigentlich auch mal interessieren. In irgendeinem Physikum kam so eine hnliche Frage, die ich falsch gekreuzt hatte. 

Bei Infusion einer isotonen Glucoselsung war die Antwort, dass EZV und IZV beide ansteigen, da Glucose sofort im Krper verwertet wird und die reine Flssigkeit erst EZV ansteigen lsst, dann ist wiederum in der Zelle die Konzentration zu hoch, Wasser strmt ein und daraufhin steigt auch IZV. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt. Vielleicht kann das jemand mal deutlicher erklren. 

Thx

----------


## cookiemonster

@stressor: so hab ich das jetzt auch verstanden. 
@jula: danke...aber wenn man dem patienten jetzt isotone NaCl geben wrde dann wrde nur das EZV ansteigen und IZV unverndertr bleiben oder?

man muss also genau lesen und beachten ob der stoff schnell verstoffwechelt wird? was ist wenn der patient einen typ-2 diabetes hat und glc nicht aufnehmen kann. dann wrde die antwort ja nicht stimmen oder? in der frage ist nicht explizit genannt "und ansonsten gesunder patient" oder "ein patient mit niereninsuffizienz und keiner weiteren erkrankung" oder so. htte man die frage dann anfechten knnen...?

----------


## bremer

Alles richtig, was ihr schreibt.

@cookiemonster

Man geht natrlich  immer davon aus, dass der Patient keine weiteren Erkrankungen hat, die nicht explizit genannt werden. Sonst wren die Aufgaben ja nicht lsbar bzw. Rtselraten.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Alles richtig, was ihr schreibt.
> 
> @cookiemonster
> 
> Man geht natrlich  immer davon aus, dass der Patient keine weiteren Erkrankungen hat, die nicht explizit genannt werden. Sonst wren die Aufgaben ja nicht lsbar bzw. Rtselraten.



ist es doch auch zu 30 %  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

nene nur spass...mache nur spass...

----------


## cookiemonster

habt ihr eigentlich auch das gefhl eure augen sind schlechter geworden durch das stndige starren auf den monitor beim kreuzn?

----------


## diejula

keine ahnung, meine augen sind schon immer schlecht xD
aber ich les auch quasi keine kommentare.., da ist das alles nicht so zeitaufwendig

hab heute das erste mal nen ana-atlas aufgeschlagen..
hab mich immerzu davor gedrckt, aber so schlimm isses garnich xD

----------


## Resi_Stent

@cookiemonster jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, war auch schon beim Optiker und hab mir ne Brille machen lassen :-/

@all also 500 Fragen, schaff ich NIE :_(
bin echt froh, wenn ich 320, also ein Examen schaffe. Und selbst da schaff ich nicht alle komentare zu lesen.....

Habt ihr auch das Gefhl, dass manche Kommentare gar nicht zur Frage passen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Teilweise schon.

Bisher habe ich in 4 Kommentaren Fehler entdeckt.  Mal schauen, ob es noch mehr werden. Die werde ich dann mal alle demnchst pflichtbewusst Thieme  melden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

Also uns wurde von unserem Physio-Prof einen Verlust von einer Akkomodation von 2-3 dpt "versprochen"  :Big Grin: . Kommt mir auch so vor, als ob er recht behalten wird.

----------


## Elena1989

> Also uns wurde von unserem Physio-Prof einen Verlust von einer Akkomodation von 2-3 dpt "versprochen" . Kommt mir auch so vor, als ob er recht behalten wird.


Da ist es doch prima, wenn man vorher schon kaum was gesehen hat. Dann fllt's nicht auf  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wusste doch, dass das irgendwelche Vorteile haben muss  :Grinnnss!: 


So, hab jetzt Tag zwei von H08 gekreuzt und bin tatschlich auch da auf 68% gekommen. (Dank Psycho. Anatomie war eine reine Katstrophe.)

Was mach ich nur mit Anatomie? Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie man das am besten lernt, so dass da zumindest 60% drin sind?

----------


## bremer

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass man sich seine Augen in unserem Alter noch "kaputtsehen" kann. Den physiologischen Zusammenhang soll mir dein Physio-Prof mal erklren.

----------


## bremer

@Elena1989

Fr Anatomie: Systematisch kreuzen und Kommentare mit Anatomie-Atlas nachvollziehen. Viele Fragen wiederholen sich, zumindest thematisch.

----------


## runderling

hm-ist schon komisch mit der Akkomodationsvernderung! Tatsache ist aber, dass ich auch schlechter sehe, das kam mir eigenartig vor  und beim Optiker ist pltzlich  eine Weitsichtigkeit von 1 dpt festgestellt worden, was ich frher nicht hatte!
Ist das wenigstens nach dem Fie... wieder weg?

brigens bei dem Komentaren habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch den Eindruck gehabt, dass sie berhaupt nicht auf die Fragen passten, aber ich komme mit denen auch nicht so gut klar, bei Unklarheiten lese ich lieber im Kurzlehrbuch oder so nach...

----------


## cookiemonster

wei jemand eigentlich ob man auch mit zahnis in eine prfungsgruppe kommen kann....

ps: das mit den augen ist ja krass...also dass es so vielen so geht....

----------


## Sahni

@bremer: der zusammenhang steht in jedem buch bremer. Die Akkomodationsbreite nimmt ja sowieso noch weiter ab (mit 50 vll noch 2dpt --> alterspresbyopie) und wird beschleunigen das, durch die reduktion der akkomodation. (wir fixieren durchgehend auf das buch vor uns...)
Desweiteren gibts ja auch Uhrenmacher krankheiten etc. die stellen unsere situation in etwas schlimmeren mae dar....

----------


## bremer

Das ist doch Unsinn, du kannst doch die Alterspresbyopie nicht beschleunigen. Hallo?

----------


## cookiemonster

hm also presbyopie entsteht ja durch elastizittsverlust der linse.....durch einbau von linsenfasern..stimmte bremer dahingehend also zu...wie kommt denn die sehschwche durch monitorstarren zustande? berbeanspruchung des ciliarmuskels? wre diese sehschwche dann reversibel?

is nicht impp relevent aber interessiert mich irgendwie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Das ist dann wohl  ein Fall fr den Fachsimpelei-Thread. Die groen Kliniker schauen hier eher nicht rein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

2 Theorien:
1. Durch hufigeres hin und her akkomodieren (nah/fern) bleibt die linse lnger elastisch. Irgendwie logisch, wenn man das mit dem durvhwalgen des knorpels vergleicht. Hufiges stretchen halt...
2. gebanntes starren fhrt zur stimulation des bulbuswachstums, auch im alter noch....

----------


## SuperSonic

> Das ist doch Unsinn, du kannst doch die Alterspresbyopie nicht beschleunigen. Hallo?


Viele junge Menschen haben eine latente Hyperopie, die durch muskulre bermdung manifest werden kann. Das hat nichts mit der Presbyopie zu tun.




> wei jemand eigentlich ob man auch mit zahnis in eine prfungsgruppe kommen kann....


Ich habe noch nie von dergleichen gehrt. Deren Physikumsprfung verteilt sich ja auf mehrere Termine und hat andere Schwerpunkte.

----------


## bremer

> Viele junge Menschen haben eine latente Hyperopie, die durch muskulre bermdung manifest werden kann. Das hat nichts mit der Presbyopie zu tun.


Das hat ja auch niemand behauptet  :Nixweiss: 
Du rennst da offene Tren ein

----------


## cookiemonster

ohmann....ich kreuz in allen fchern jetzt so 85-90 prozent (auer pysik). habe aber angst dinge wieder zu vergessen...teilweise wei ich auch kleine details nicht mehr die ich vor 2 wochen noch wusste .. habt ihr tipps wie man dem vorbeugen kann?

----------


## bremer

Erstmal musst du lernen, wie man physik richtig schreibt  :Grinnnss!:  (nur spa)

Ja, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen. Was sonst?

----------


## Amateur101

Ist mal wieder so klar!! 90% kreuzen.. Und dann sagen, hach ja ich erinnere mich aber nicht an alle Details.. Habe das in den 2 Wochen vergessen in denen ich gelernt habe..

Wir sind doch nicht mehr in der Schule.. Einfach ehrlich bleiben und nicht so eine knstliche Panik schren..
Andere kmpfen hier am Limit;)

Viel Glck an alle anderen!!

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ist mal wieder so klar!! 90% kreuzen.. Und dann sagen, hach ja ich erinnere mich aber nicht an alle Details.. Habe das in den 2 Wochen vergessen in denen ich gelernt habe..
> 
> Wir sind doch nicht mehr in der Schule.. Einfach ehrlich bleiben und nicht so eine knstliche Panik schren..
> Andere kmpfen hier am Limit;)
> 
> Viel Glck an alle anderen!!


lol. musst ja nicht gleich so ausfallend werden.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Den Leuten, die jetzt 90% kreuzen und Angst haben, dass sie bis zum Physikum wieder alles vergessen haben, kann ich nur sagen:

Tja ... httet ihr mal spter angefangen zu lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fatali

90% und Angst in einem Satz?  :Keks:

----------


## blondie01

> Den Leuten, die jetzt 90% kreuzen und Angst haben, dass sie bis zum Physikum wieder alles vergessen haben, kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Tja ... httet ihr mal spter angefangen zu lernen


Like*Like*Like*Like*Like*

 :Top:

----------


## Sahni

Er sagte, er kreuzt nicht nur 90%, sondern 85-90%. Ist vermutlich ein schlechtes gefhl am ende einen punkte an der 1 vorbeizusegeln.
Deshalb bitte ein bisschen rcksicht hier! 

Cookiemonster, einfach weiter kreuzen! Du packst das noch, wei selber wieviel ich grad schon wieder vergesse. (und ich erinnere mich leider auch grade nicht, an die sachen, die ich wei...  :Frown:  )

----------


## blondie01

> Er sagte, er kreuzt nicht nur 90%, sondern 85-90%. Ist vermutlich ein schlechtes gefhl am ende einen punkte an der 1 vorbeizusegeln.
> Deshalb bitte ein bisschen rcksicht hier! 
> 
> Cookiemonster, einfach weiter kreuzen! Du packst das noch, wei selber wieviel ich grad schon wieder vergesse. (und ich erinnere mich leider auch grade nicht, an die sachen, die ich wei...  )


Meine Gte, dann ist es eben am Ende ne 2. Das sind alles Luxusprobleme, die Ihr hier habt. Ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh wenn ich durch bin und so wird es den meisten gehen...Ob 1 oder 2 - interessiert am Ende eh keinen mehr, Hauptsache raus aus der Vorklinik und ab ins Vergngen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

fr mich spielt die note schon eine rolle, denn ich muss gewisse studienleistungen vorweisen fr die fortfhrung eines stipendiums. also bevor gleich immer nur reingedroschen wird sag ich mal: "contenance"
 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## blondie01

> fr mich spielt die note schon eine rolle, denn ich muss gewisse studienleistungen vorweisen fr die fortfhrung eines stipendiums. also bevor gleich immer nur reingedroschen wird sag ich mal: "contenance"


Ok, dann ist fr dich die Note wichtig :peace, aber ich finde es mega belastend, wenn Leute sich beschweren die 80-90% kreuzen...das schaffen viele nicht mal beim 2. oder 3. mal kreuzen... :Wand:

----------


## Sahni

cookiemonster wird aber sicherlich fr dich ausreichen. Unter den besten 10% ist man meines Wissens schon mit einer 2. (wenn ich die Prozentangaben bei impp richtig deute). Die Studienstiftung wird dich ja nach deiner Punktzahlen einordnen und nicht nur nach der Note.  :Smilie: 
Aber muss dich auch nochmal verteidigen. Finde es auch im allgemeinen Falsch eine Note (1 oder 2) als Luxusproblem anzusehen. Man muss das immer im Verhltnis zu der geleisteten Arbeit des Studenten sehen. Ich finde ein bisschen empathie ist zu erwarten, genau wie man es im gegenteiligen fall erwartet, dass einer ohne Sorgen, die Sorgen seiner mitstudenten zu verstehen versucht.

----------


## bremer

> cookiemonster wird aber sicherlich fr dich ausreichen. Unter den besten 10% ist man meines Wissens schon mit einer 2. (wenn ich die Prozentangaben bei impp richtig deute).


Zumindest war das letztes Jahr so. Vielleicht sind wir dieses Jahr ja ein ganz besonders guter Jahrgang  :Party:

----------


## Resi_Stent

Angst  :Traurig:

----------


## -Julchen-

Mir fllt grad ein, wir mssen alle lilapple die Daumen Drcken! Heut ist doch der 8.!!  ::-winky:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Mir fllt grad ein, wir mssen alle lilapple die Daumen Drcken! Heut ist doch der 8.!!


jo  :hmmm...:

----------


## sandmira

Hey, fang nachstes Jar an in Budapest zu studieren. Hat jeman nen Tipp fr mich, wo ich nach, Wohnungen und WGs schauen kann?

----------


## runderling

> Mir fllt grad ein, wir mssen alle lilapple die Daumen Drcken! Heut ist doch der 8.!!



Daumen und dicke Zehen gedrckt !!!!!!

----------


## pottmed

> Hey, fang nachstes Jar an in Budapest zu studieren. Hat jeman nen Tipp fr mich, wo ich nach, Wohnungen und WGs schauen kann?



Falscher Thread  :hmmm...:  

Aber schau mal im Auslandsforum, da gibt es einen extra Ungarn-Bereich...

----------


## diejula

also ich hab jetzt mit dem lpa telefoniert, total nett..
mein brief ist wohl noch irgendwo unterwegs -.-
aber prfung hab ich am 13., bin auch ganz zufrieden damit

----------


## -Julchen-

Hh? :Nixweiss: 

"Im Skript Physiologie 1 ist uns leider ein Druckfehler unterlaufen. Auf  Seite 30 muss es statt „Na+/HCO3--Symporter“ heien  „Na+/HCO3--Symporter“."

----------


## bremer

Jo, lilapple, rock sie weg  ::-dance:

----------


## HosHa

oh mann langsam krieg ich echt angst....

bei mir ist es auch noch der 3. versuch...fhle mich eigentlich fit, aber man wei ja nie, wie das impp drauf ist...

ist jetzt ne blde frage : aber kann man nach der exmatrikulation nach dem 3. versuch nicht einfach woanders sich neu einschreiben ? oder gibt es da einen datenabgleich der lpas ? klar msste man lange wartezeit in kauf nehmen und wahrscheinlich ist es auch nicht ganz legal, aber ich knnte kotzen bei dem gedanken, dass es vielleicht in zwei wochen alles vorbei ist trotz lernen etc.

----------


## cookiemonster

hallo,

wei jemand zufllig ber folgendes bescheid?

IM/DURCH den sinus cavernosus luft ja der N.abducens und die A.carotis interna. ... laut examen online und impp laufen die Nn.occulomotorius, trochlearis, ophtalmicus, maxillaris NICHT HINDURCH ...sondern nur lateral davon... stimmt das? auf prometheus 2.auflage kopf/hals seite 227. sieht es nmlich so aus dass alle IM sinus hindurchlaufen.....zwar lateral von carotis und abducens aber trotzdem durch den sinus hindurch....

was stimmt ?

danke....

----------


## bremer

Die laufen in der lateralen Wand des Sinus.

----------


## cookiemonster

also doch HINDURCH?!...auf seite 327 zeigt sich das wieder anders....

----------


## pottmed

Mit hindurch ist IMHO gemeint IM Lumen, diese Nerven laufen aber in der Wand, also nicht durch den Sinus cavernosus.

----------


## cookiemonster

ok vielen dank !!! :hmmm...:

----------


## Resi_Stent

> oh mann langsam krieg ich echt angst....
> 
> bei mir ist es auch noch der 3. versuch...fhle mich eigentlich fit, aber man wei ja nie, wie das impp drauf ist...
> 
> ist jetzt ne blde frage : aber kann man nach der exmatrikulation nach dem 3. versuch nicht einfach woanders sich neu einschreiben ? oder gibt es da einen datenabgleich der lpas ? klar msste man lange wartezeit in kauf nehmen und wahrscheinlich ist es auch nicht ganz legal, aber ich knnte kotzen bei dem gedanken, dass es vielleicht in zwei wochen alles vorbei ist trotz lernen etc.


auer Zahn- oder Vet.-med. wird es da glaube ich in Deutschland keine Option geben!
Im Ausland knntest du es natrlich noch mal versuchen!

----------


## fatali

oder heilpraktiker machen  ::-dance: 

ich merke gerade dass kreuzen unheimlich viel zeit schluckt.
wollte jetzt nur noch alles ab 2006 kreuzen. (aber intensiv mit fehler erkennen und ausbessern)
was meint ihr, reicht das aus?

----------


## -Julchen-

@fatali: Also ich denk ab 2006 sollte reichen. Sonst wird man ja bld vom vielen Kreuzen :Grinnnss!: 
Aber sagt mal, die Physio Fragen zur Niere sind doch teils echt merkwrdig gestellt?! Die ziehen meinen Physioschnitt runter  :Keks:  Aber fr heute ist mir das egal, nach fnf Stunden Lernen ist einfach Schluss bei mir...

----------


## cookiemonster

fatali. sollte reichen. kreuze auch ab 2005...wichtig ist sich die bildanhnge der letzen 3-4 physika gaaaanz genau anzuschauen.

----------


## bremer

Ich kreuze auch hauptschlich ab 2006. Es sei denn, zu einem bestimmten Thema sind einfach zu wenig Fragen da (zB Struktur der Materie in Physik).

----------


## Katjaaa

Ohje, seitdem ich scheinfrei bin, hnge ich total durch und die Physikumsvorbereitung geht auch dementsprechend schleppend voran.  :Frown:  
Zum Glck habe ich erst am 20.09. die mndliche Prfung, da kann ich mich darauf wenigstens noch gut vorbereiten (auch wenn mich da die Entgegner der Biochemie und Physiologie erwarten ;))

Und zum Thema ab wann kreuzen: in dem Medi-Learn Heft "Lernstrategien" wird angemerkt, dass die letzten 10 Examina 90% der Wiederholungsfragen enthalten..also wird das ja hoffentlich reichen.  :Smilie:

----------


## fatali

das gilt aber fr psychologie. ob man daraus eine hohe externe validitt fr die andere fcher schlieen kann, ist fraglich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ohje, seitdem ich scheinfrei bin, hnge ich total durch und die Physikumsvorbereitung geht auch dementsprechend schleppend voran.  
> Zum Glck habe ich erst am 20.09. die mndliche Prfung, da kann ich mich darauf wenigstens noch gut vorbereiten (auch wenn mich da die Entgegner der Biochemie und Physiologie erwarten ;))
> 
> Und zum Thema ab wann kreuzen: in dem Medi-Learn Heft "Lernstrategien" wird angemerkt, dass die letzten 10 Examina 90% der Wiederholungsfragen enthalten..also wird das ja hoffentlich reichen.


wobei die sich da auf psychologie beziehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
das wird sich aber auf die anderen fcher aus so auswirken denk ich....

----------


## Sahni

Also in Anatomie nehmen sie deutlich mehr neue fragen. Denke auch das bezieht sich nicht auf die aktuellen psychofragen. Fand die Frhjahrsklausur 2011 hat zwar noch hnliche Themen abgefragt, jedoch waren da nicht mehr so viele deckungsgleiche fragen, wie die jahre zuvor. 
Externe validitt...jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katjaaa

Ja stimmt, das bezieht sich nur auf Psycho.. aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass das IMPP mit den Fragen bei den anderen Fchern von Jahr zu Jahr so viel kreativer ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Sahni

Nein, dass drfen sie sich ja auch nicht erlauben. Und werden sie auch beibehalten, da ja die ergebnisse inklusive die notenverteilung somit relativ konstant ist. (zu starke schwankungen wrden ja nur kritik hervorrufen)

----------


## TheStressor

So, heute Herbst 2009 gekreuzt:
1.Tag 63 %
2.Tag 73 %
schnitt: 68%

Das sollte mich doch so langsam mal beruhigen, oder ?? Da sind nun endlich die 10 % Puffer vom Bremer drin  :Grinnnss!: 

Sagt mal, kreuzt ihr den zweiten Tag auch so dramatisch besser, oder bin ich hier ne Ausnahme ??? Anatomie, Bio und v.a Psycho ziehen mich krass hoch. Aber in Physik und Physio bin ich irgendwie ne Niete...

Ich hoffe, ich krieg das noch gebacken !!!

LG

----------


## HosHa

> auer Zahn- oder Vet.-med. wird es da glaube ich in Deutschland keine Option geben!
> Im Ausland knntest du es natrlich noch mal versuchen!


das klingt vielleicht verrckt, aber bei diesen kreuzergebnissen und diesem beschissenen prferlos wei ich einfach keinen ausweg....

gibt es denn die mglichkeit von diesem versuch ( meinem letzten wie gesagt ) zurckzutreten, indem man sich exmatrikuliert und dann neu an einer anderen uni fr das 4. vorklinische semester bewirbt und den letzten M1 versuch dort unternimmt ? 

oder komme ich nach einer exmatrikulation nie wieder in die medizin rein ? ( auch wenn ich sie selbst vornehme ) oder ist der zvs zulassungsbescheid von damals entscheidend ?

----------


## Resi_Stent

ich glaube nicht!
ABER: selbst wenn: meinst du, dass du dir einen gefallen tust, wenn du an einer fremden Uni mndliche machst!
soweit ich wei, kann man sich im Prfungszyklus nicht mehr abmelden!
Auer, man ist krank!

Darf man Fragen wo du studierst?
Sind die Prfer wirklich soooooooo schlimm? Ich denke, dass denkt man immer erst! Aber im nachhinein, sind die meisten doch ganz nett, oder?

Soweit ich infomiert bin kommt nach gescheitertem 3ten Versuch, in Deutschland nicht mehr in HUMAN-Medizin rein!

----------


## -Julchen-

> So, heute Herbst 2009 gekreuzt:
> 1.Tag 63 %
> 2.Tag 73 %
> schnitt: 68%
> 
> Das sollte mich doch so langsam mal beruhigen, oder ?? Da sind nun endlich die 10 % Puffer vom Bremer drin 
> 
> Sagt mal, kreuzt ihr den zweiten Tag auch so dramatisch besser, oder bin ich hier ne Ausnahme ??? Anatomie, Bio und v.a Psycho ziehen mich krass hoch. Aber in Physik und Physio bin ich irgendwie ne Niete...
> 
> ...


Also 68% sind vllig OK, du httest bestanden, mehr will man ja nicht! :Grinnnss!:  Und das mit den 10% Puffer ist natrlich mega beruhigend!!! Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie bei mir die ganzen Examen ausfallen, ich bin ja immernoch beim Themenweise kreuzen... :was ist das...?:

----------


## HosHa

> ich glaube nicht!
> ABER: selbst wenn: meinst du, dass du dir einen gefallen tust, wenn du an einer fremden Uni mndliche machst!
> soweit ich wei, kann man sich im Prfungszyklus nicht mehr abmelden!
> Auer, man ist krank!
> 
> Darf man Fragen wo du studierst?
> Sind die Prfer wirklich soooooooo schlimm? Ich denke, dass denkt man immer erst! Aber im nachhinein, sind die meisten doch ganz nett, oder?
> 
> Soweit ich infomiert bin kommt nach gescheitertem 3ten Versuch, in Deutschland nicht mehr in HUMAN-Medizin rein!



naja lieber an einer fremden uni unbekannte mdl. prfer als gar keinen versuch mehr....auerdem gibt es ja protokolle
ich hab nur gedacht, vielleicht stoppt ja eine vorzeitige exmatrikulation den prfungszylus und man kann zurckgetreten, bzw. die ladung erlischt

----------


## Resi_Stent

QHosHa: an einer fremden Uni wre es auch dein letzer Versuch!
und da knntst du auch "schei" prfer bekommen!
Ist ja immer auch Glcksspiel!

ich wei nicht geanu wie: aber man kann mndliche Prfer umgehen. 
ABER auch da muss es triftige grnde geben!
Dann kann man einen Befangenheitsantrag stellen. Glaube ich zumindest!

Sind die denn wirklich soooooooooo der Horror?

@Stressor:
ist doch SUPER!!!

@all: macht euch kreuzen auch sooooooooo mde!
ich kann kaum ein Examen (320 Fragen) durchhalten  :grrrr....: 

nicht mehr lange, die spannung steigt!
und ich habe so ANGST!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Traurig:

----------


## bremer

@HosHa

Die Diskussion gabs schon mal. Die Aussischt ist eher schlecht, dass du um deinen letzten Versucht herum kommst. Realistisch ist hchstens, dass du es schaffst richtig richtig krank zu werden. Wie auch immer du das hinbekommst.

@Resi_Stent

Man muss ja auch nicht 320 Fragen am Stck an einem Tag kreuzen. Ich mach selten mehr als 150 tglich.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Habt ihr eigentlich alle Fcher nochmal komplett wiederholt?
Ich bin nmlich immer noch nicht durch und muss jetzt Physio und Biochmie theoretisch in jeweils einer Woche wiederholen..... eigentlich unmglich.
Ich hab da natrlich noch mehr Vorwissen als in Anatomie, weil wir das erst dieses Semester beendet haben. Ich hab auch im Semester immer schon gekreuzt, aber ich hab jetzt schon Panik weil ihr anscheinend alle nur noch am kreuzen seid und schon alles wiederholt habt...  ::-oopss:

----------


## getku

> Habt ihr eigentlich alle Fcher nochmal komplett wiederholt?
> Ich bin nmlich immer noch nicht durch und muss jetzt Physio und Biochmie theoretisch in jeweils einer Woche wiederholen..... eigentlich unmglich.
> Ich hab da natrlich noch mehr Vorwissen als in Anatomie, weil wir das erst dieses Semester beendet haben. Ich hab auch im Semester immer schon gekreuzt, aber ich hab jetzt schon Panik weil ihr anscheinend alle nur noch am kreuzen seid und schon alles wiederholt habt...


Fr Physio habe ich gut 3 Tage gebraucht, um ALLE Fragen bis inkl. SS2006 zu kreuzen! Biochemie allerdings hat mich 2 Wochen gekostet, wobei ich hier jedoch alle Fragen mindestens 2 Mal durchgegangen bin (und mir alle Kommentare grndlich durchgelesen habe). Man kann beide Fcher durchaus in einer Woche wiederholen, das ist auf jeden Fall machbar (zumal Physio bis auf wenige Ausnahmen keinerlei Probleme darstellt^^).

----------


## diejula

also ich lerne auch noch und kreuze momentan kaum.
hatte mir halt gedacht, erst mal viel kreuzen, dann weit du auch was du lernen musst...
werde auch nur noch  2 examina kreuzen und das reicht dann denk ich.

----------


## bremer

Also ich lerne kreuzend. So schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe  ::-stud:

----------


## Resi_Stent

im grunde reicht ja Kreuzen+Kommenrate zur Wiederholung!
ich kann nur irgendwie meine Finger so schlecht von den Bchern lassen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

ich leere grad meinen Sammelkorb!
Nur dinge die man nicht verstanden hat! Gibt es ein schneres Abendprogramm? wohl kaum  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

> Habt ihr eigentlich alle Fcher nochmal komplett wiederholt?
> Ich bin nmlich immer noch nicht durch und muss jetzt Physio und Biochmie theoretisch in jeweils einer Woche wiederholen..... eigentlich unmglich.
> Ich hab da natrlich noch mehr Vorwissen als in Anatomie, weil wir das erst dieses Semester beendet haben. Ich hab auch im Semester immer schon gekreuzt, aber ich hab jetzt schon Panik weil ihr anscheinend alle nur noch am kreuzen seid und schon alles wiederholt habt...


Ich hab alles nur einmal gemacht und kreuze jetzt nur noch hauptschlich. Hab gar keine Zeit zum wiederholen und guck mir jetzt halt die Kommentare an, bzw. les einzelne Themengebiete noch mal durch.
Und ich habe Physio komplett in 6 Tagen gemacht und BC in drei (gut, ich hab erst am 28.06. BC - Klausur geschrieben, das war also noch frisch. Physio war allerdings schon vier Monate her.)
Also, das lsst sich in ner Woche gut wiederholen!

Ich htt mal ne Frage zur Niere. Hatte heute eine Frage, in der nach der physiologischen normalen Osmolaritt bei maximaler Antidiurese gefragt wurde.
Die richtige Lsung war angeblich 1200 - 1600 mosmol/l.
Ich hab aber gelernt, dass die absolut maximale Konzentration 1300mosmol/l betrgt. 
Gut, Literaturschwankungen, damit kann ich mich abfinden. Hab also brav das Kommentar gelesen, aber jetzt kommt das Beste:
Da stand bei Antwort E (2100mosmol/l), das wre ein stark hypertoner Harn (soweit is klar). Jetzt habe ich aber gelernt, dass es so einen Harn nicht gibt! In dem Kommentar steht aber, so etwas kommt bei starkem Flssigkeitsmangel vor, wenn mglichst viele Metabolite bei geringem Flssigkeitsvolumen ausgeschieden werden mssen. 
Aber ist das nicht Unsinn? Sowohl in meinem Intensivkurs als auch im Silbernagl steht, dass die Urinosmolaritt maximal 1300mosmol/l erreichen kann, da die Harnosmolaritt ja nicht hher werden kann als die Osmolaritt in der Papille. 

Hab ich jetzt nen riesen Denkfehler oder ist das Kommentar einfach falsch?

LG
Elena

----------


## bremer

Der Kommentar ist falsch. Es haben sich ja so einige Fehler in den Kommentaren eingeschlichen.

Der Harn kann ja nicht konzentrierter werden als die aufgebaute Osmolaritt im Interstitium.

----------


## Elena1989

> Der Kommentar ist falsch. Es haben sich ja so einige Fehler in den Kommentaren eingeschlichen.
> 
> Der Harn kann ja nicht konzentrierter werden als die aufgebaute Osmolaritt im Interstitium.


Okay, super, danke  :Grinnnss!:  Ich dachte schon, ich htte mal wieder irgendwas bersehen oder falsch in Erinnerung.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Okay, Mndliche ist rum. Hab ne zwei bekommen.
Irgendwie fhl ich mich so leer...

----------


## Elena1989

> Okay, Mndliche ist rum. Hab ne zwei bekommen.
> Irgendwie fhl ich mich so leer...


Hey! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ne zwei ist ja fantastisch! Jetzt feiern und dann noch zwei Wochen und dann hast du's geschafft!  ::-stud:

----------


## Recall8

Glckwunsch dazu  :hmmm...:  :Grinnnss!:  . . . ich wiederhole bzw lese diese Woche einfach nochmal alles durch. Und nchste Woche gehe ich zum reinen Kreuzen ber. Wrde alles auch nochmal  grndlich   wiederholen.Aber da fehlt die Zeit so langsam.

----------


## SuperSonic

> gibt es denn die mglichkeit von diesem versuch ( meinem letzten wie gesagt ) zurckzutreten, indem man sich exmatrikuliert und dann neu an einer anderen uni fr das 4. vorklinische semester bewirbt und den letzten M1 versuch dort unternimmt ?


Die rztliche Prfung ist ein Staatsexamen, keine Hochschulprfung. Weder fr den Ersten noch den Zweiten Abschnitt der P muss man zum Zeitpunkt der Prfung an einer Hochschule immatrikuliert sein. Folglich bringt es auch nichts, sich zu exmatrikulieren, wenn man nach der Zulassung doch nicht zur Prfung antreten mchte.

----------


## leofgyth77

> Okay, Mndliche ist rum. Hab ne zwei bekommen.
> Irgendwie fhl ich mich so leer...


herzlichen glckwunsch! mensch, das freut mich echt fr dich! erstmal gut ausschlafen (:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Wow... eine 2 is ja mega  :Smilie: ! 
Magst uns vielleicht nen kleinen Bericht schreiben, so zur Beruhigung?
Also dann wenn du wieder nchtern bist.... :bhh:

----------


## lilapple

Sooo betrunken bin ich grad gar nicht ;) Ich probiers also mal *g*
Erst mal dankeschn!  :Smilie: 
Also man muss sagen, dass die Prfer wirklich nett sind, und einen nicht reinreiten wollen.  
Anatomie lief ganz gut, zwei Histo Prparate, Leber und Lunge, bei der Leber war ich mir bissl unsicher weils vom Menschen war u da ja nicht so deutlich zu erkennen wie beim Schwein. Hat dann aber alles gepasst. 
Dann noch bissl Neuro und Bewegungsapparat (Kniegelenk, war recht glcklich). 
BC war fr mich, angesichts dessen, dass ich mir damit immer recht schwer tat, eigentlich ganz ok. Sehr viel zu Glykogen, da gbs echt schlimmere Themen, allerdings auch einige Spitzfindigkeiten, und fr die Unkenntnis derer schm ich mich nicht mal so wahnsinnig..
Physio war fr mich bissl enttuschend, gem der Protokolle waren die Fragen wirklich etwas komisch gestellt, und einige Sachen sind mir halt wegen der Nervositt einfach nicht eingefallen. Man hatte aber nie das Gefhl, dass das jetzt katastrophal wre, die Stimmung war so gut wie sie in so ner Situation halt sein konnte. Es ist halt wirklich so, dass die Prfer nicht von schlechten Noten bzw hohen Durchfallquoten profitieren, und das merkt man schon. 
Ich muss jetzt nur mal anfangen mich zu freuen, komischerweise fllt mir das voll schwer, ich hoffe das kommt bald mal, schlielich stehen ja noch zwei arbeitsreiche Wochen an..

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Wow, cool, HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!!
Glaub mir, die nchsten zwei Wochen werden dir viel leichter fallen - so ging es mir zumindest. Ich fand es unendlich erleichternd zu wissen, dass man nichts mehr aktiv wiedergeben muss, sondern "nur noch" kreuzen...

----------


## Sahni

Glckwnsch lilapple!!!!  :Smilie:  
Das mit dem begreifen ging mir vor 3 Wochen auch so. Hat eine ganze woche gedauert, bin jetzt nur noch am gammeln und zwing mich ab und an zu kreuzen  :Big Grin: . Hoffe einwenig motivation ist noch da. Finde der druck ist vor der mndlichen ziemlich gro, weshalb man nach der Prfung nur kurz super happy ist und dann erstmal nur die last von einem fllt. (so gings mir zumindest)

----------


## fatali

keine sorge ich muss auch noch psycho heut zuende machen, dann morgen chemie und bermorgen physik. dann bin ich aber wirklich mit allem einmal durch 

2 wochen zum wiederholen fr anatomie, biochemie und physiologie mssen reichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Lilapple, wie coooool, Glckwunsch!!! :Top:  
Ich bin auch noch beim Lernen und danach Thema kreuzen. Ab nchste Woche kreuz ich dann noch die letzten paar Examen komplett, das ist dann meine Wiederholung, fr mehr ist einfach keine Zeit mehr! Wobei ich schon das Gefhl hab, grad Anatomie und Chemie wren schonwieder auffrischbedrftig... Naja, muss auch so gehen :Grinnnss!:  
@Elena: Wie fandest du denn die Nierenphysio Fragen sonst so? Ich hatte da echt teilweise Probleme mit... ::-oopss:

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Wie fandest du denn die Nierenphysio Fragen sonst so? Ich hatte da echt teilweise Probleme mit...


Naja, nachdem ich Physio berhaupt nicht themenweise gekreuzt habe, kann ich das jetzt nicht soooo sagen.  :Grinnnss!:  (wir hatten im April Physio - Klausur und es war kein Geheimnis, dass die Klausur dieses Jahr aus IMPP - Fragen  besteht, deshalb hatte ich damals die schwarze Reihe rauf und runter gekreuzt und da dementsprechend jetzt keine Lust mehr zu gehabt  :Grinnnss!: 

Zum Groteil finde ich aber, gingen die Fragen. Klar, ein paar fiese waren dabei, aber ich persnlich fand die Fragen eigentlich zum Groteil ganz okay. Man muss sie halt seeeeeeeeeeehr genau lesen und darf nicht einfach irgendwas ankreuzen, was ich ganz gerne mache,.  ::-oopss: 

So, ich kreuz jetzt Tag 2 F09.. Anatomie, ich komme... Ob ich's diesmal ber 55% schaffe?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

@lilapple

hey super, glckwunsch. Ist doch nicht so schlimm, wie man es sich vorstellt, gelle (-; ??

@elena

Tag 2 F2009 Anatomie fand ich echt ok, das packst du auf jeden Fall ber 65 %. Wenn die restlichen Tag2-Physika auch so bleiben, wird das ok.
Ich glaube, wir machen das einfach so, du schreibst fr mich den ersten Tag, ich organisier den 2.ten Tag fr dich :bhh: 

so Leuts: Heute wird F2010 gekreuzt. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe heute endlich mal die 70 % Gesamt. 

Bis denn

LG

----------


## Resi_Stent

@lilapple super glckwunsch!

@all: ich hab soeben auch meine Ladung erhalten!
hahahahahahaha....schwerer anfall von PANIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Traurig: 

ich lern jetzt noch was!
Gekreuzt wird Nachmittags  :Grinnnss!: 

viel Erfolg allen

----------


## bremer

So, ihr Psychologie-Experten (ich find das ja echt schwierig), folgende Frage:

Es geht um F 2007 - 2.129, gefragt wird nach der Bedeutung eines Experimentes, dessen Signifkanz 5% betrgt.

(fiktives Beispiel)

Nullhypothese: Sonnenbrand verursacht keinen Hautkrebs

Alternativhypothese: Sonnenbrand verursacht Hautkrebs.

Ein Zutreffen der Nullhypothese bedeutet laut IMPP, dass in ca. 5 von 100 gleichartigen Studien  dasselbe oder extremere Ergebnisse vorliegen.

Es bedeutet aber NICHT, dass bei Zutreffen der Alternativhypothese in ca. 95 von 100 gleichartigen Studien dasselbe oder extremere Ergebnisse vorliegen.

Bedeutet das also, dass der Signifikanzbereich quasi nur den worst case darstellt. Dass es also durchaus, bei Zutreffen der Alternativhypothese, sein kann, dass 100 von 100 Studien auf dasselbe Ergebnis kommen? 

So ganz falsch finde ich die letzte Aussagen aber nicht, da steht ja auch ca.

----------


## diejula

die signifikanz sagt ja einfach nur aus, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass bei zutreffender Nullhypothese ein Ergebnis entsteht, dass eher fr die Alternativhypothese spricht.
Sie sagt nichts aus ber Ergebnisse bei zutreffender Alternativhypothese, deswegen ist es auch egal ob da ca. steht.

aber ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nich...

das ist brigens bei mir kein psycho-wissen, sondern wissen aus dem mathe-lk  :Big Grin:

----------


## cookiemonster

wisst ihr eigentlich warum die schriftliche in einer turnhalle stattfindet anstatt in der uni ?

----------


## TheStressor

Einfach C kreuzen !!  :Grinnnss!: 

Bei solchen Fragen liege ich wesentlich hufiger richtig mit der Antwort, wenn ich darber gar nicht nachdenke, sondern einfach nur irgendwas kreuze  :bhh: 

LG

----------


## bremer

Ich hab sogar zwei Semester Mathe studiert (allerdings kein Statistik).
Ich werd das spter mal genauer nachforschen, jetzt erstmal ab in Prpsaal...

----------


## Elena1989

> @elena
> 
> Tag 2 F2009 Anatomie fand ich echt ok, das packst du auf jeden Fall ber 65 %. Wenn die restlichen Tag2-Physika auch so bleiben, wird das ok.
> Ich glaube, wir machen das einfach so, du schreibst fr mich den ersten Tag, ich organisier den 2.ten Tag fr dich


Tja.. leider wieder nur 55% in Anatomie... Dafr aber 90 in Psycho und 70 in Bio, also gesamt 69%...
Zusammen mit Tag 1 wr's ne knappe 3 gewesen  :Loove: 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die liebe Anatomie irgendwie hinkriegen. Aber ich fnd's schn, wenn du Anatomie fr mich organisieren wrdest  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bernehm auch gerne deinen ersten Tag, allerdings sind da auch nicht viel mehr als 70% drin  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich knnt mich mal wieder soooo ber unser LPA aufregen, vermutlich kriegen wir die Termine fr's mndliche jetzt erst nchste Woche, weil die es bei ihrer Planung versumt haben, sich mit den Professoren abzusprechen, ob die da auch Zeit haben... Als ob die das jetzt das erste Mal machen wrden.

Aber hey, wen interessiert's schon, ob man am 06.09. oder am 30.09. Prfung hat? Is ja eh fast das gleiche....

----------


## diejula

> wisst ihr eigentlich warum die schriftliche in einer turnhalle stattfindet anstatt in der uni ?


ich schtze mal wegen der besseren kontrollierbarkeit.
alle leute in einem raum
niemand andres im gebude --> toilettengnge etc.
keine mglichkeit vorher irgendwo spicker zu deponieren

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple
> 
> hey super, glckwunsch. Ist doch nicht so schlimm, wie man es sich vorstellt, gelle (-; ??


Ja stimmt schon, aber vorher stirbt man echt tausend Tode, aber denke das ist normal ;)

----------


## TheStressor

@lilapple:
ich sags ja, ich htte mich fast an dem Tag noch bergeben, vor dem Prfungsraum. Aber danach wars paradisefeeling (-;

@elena

ja klar, das organisieren wir zusammen. du den ersten tag , fr uns beide. ich geb dir einfach mal mein kreuzbogen und du kreuzt parallel (-;
dann kannst du dir den zweiten Tag freinehmen ((-;

ne, aber mal im ernst, wie packst du psycho 90 % ? Ich schaff es nicht ber 80 % zu kommen. Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Hab aber auch so meine Probleme mit den ganzen Wrtern, wie Verdrngung, Verleugnung, Verschiebung, Versonstwas,... hrt sich fr mich alles gleich an und passt auch alles  :hmmm...: 

Nun ja, mal schauen, was der heutige Tag so bringt. Am Abend nochmal Prozentvergleich (-;

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> ne, aber mal im ernst, wie packst du psycho 90 % ? Ich schaff es nicht ber 80 % zu kommen. Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Hab aber auch so meine Probleme mit den ganzen Wrtern, wie Verdrngung, Verleugnung, Verschiebung, Versonstwas,... hrt sich fr mich alles gleich an und passt auch alles


Hab ehrlkich gesagt keine Ahnung. ich hatte Psycho mit Medi learn gelernt und dann angefangen zu kreuzen. Hab am Anfang auch immer "nur" zwischen 75 und 80% gekreuzt. Hab dann konsequent rausgeschrieben, welche Themen ich falsch mache und mir die dann nochmal angeschaut. Und dann ging's ganz pltzlich viel besser. War jetzt seit 4 Examen nicht mehr unter 85%. Find ich natrlich gut, aber ob das so bleibt? 
aber hast recht, das mit den ganzen Verdrngung, Verschiebung usw. ist echt eklig... Und auerdem hasse ich es, wenn man eine Frage dreimal lesen muss, bis man glaubt verstanden zu haben, was die von einem wollen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

@alle:

sagt mal, nur ne kurze Frage zwischendurch:

Ein Proband hat 30 Minuten gelegen, steht auf und bleibt ruhig stehen.

Welche der Vernderungen ist nach einer Minute im Stand im Vergleich zur Situation im Liegen am wahrscheinlichsten zu erwarten?


Das ist eine Frage vom F2010. Die Antwort lautet "verminderte Durchblutung der Nieren". Kann mir dann einer erklren, was dieser "ach-so-tolle" Bayliss-Effekt dann berhaupt mal auf die Reihe kriegt ?? 

Ich dachte, der kompensiert extreme Blutdruckschwankungen bis 180mmHg. Und jetzt fllt er doch ab oder wie ?? 
Wie kann man als IMPP so eine Frage stellen ?? Richtig beantwortet haben das 21 %. Also so viel wie man mit Glck raten wrde..Ich gehre somit zu den restlichen 80 % !!! ....tsts...reg auf*

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

Hmmm.. ICh wei jetzt nicht, was noch so als Antwort gegeben war. Aber ich knnt mir das so erklren, dass im Liegen der BD ja berall fast gleich ist. Beim Hinstehen steigt er unterhalb der Indifferenzebene an, weil das Blut in die Beine versackt. Oberhalb der Indifferenzebene fllt der BD. Die Ebene liegt etwas unter dem Zwerchfell, also noch oberhalb der Nieren. Beim Aufstehen erhht sich also der Druck in den Nierengefen im Vergleich zum Liegen, weshalb die Nierenarteriolen kontrahieren, um die Filtrationsrate konstant zu halten. Kontrahiert die Arterie wird sie weniger durchblutet. 
Versteht man das was ich schreib ::-oopss:  Nach 120 Fragen kreuzen ist mein Kopf irgendwie nicht mehr so frisch :bhh:

----------


## Sahni

Die myogene antwort dient in der niere tatschliche dem Konstanthalten der Durchblutung. Wird blut aber woanders gebraucht, so kann meines Wissens auch nerval die Durchblutung umgelenkt werden. Im Splanchnikus gebiet kommt es ja auch so einer vasokonstriktion bei blutmangel.
In Kurz:
Orthostase--> Pressorezeptroren- > Sympathicus enthemmt -> noradrenalin --> kontraktion der nierengefe zur umverteilung des blutvolumens in wichtigere Bereiche (hirn und co.)

€: Vielleicht auch zur vorstellung: Das Schlagvol fehlt wegen mangelnder Vorlast ab und auch das Herzminutenvolumen reduziert sich. Da aber das gehirn seine 1L/min braucht. wird die durchblutung anderer regionen aktiv (nerval zB) oder passiv (wo weniger ist, kommt auch weniger an, da blutdruck ungleich Durchblutung) reduziert...

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen und sahni

danke fr die erklrungen. 

hab ich das dann so richtig verstanden, dass die niere dem erhhten Druck auf die Glomeruli entgegenreguliert in dem es den Druck rausnimmt, also im Grunde die Passage verengt, um anderen Blutversorgungsgebieten den Vortritt zu geben ???

wenn ja, dann schlaues Brschchen diese Niere, aber ich hab echt gedacht, dass gerade aufgrund des Bayliss-Effektes die Niere genauso weiterarbeitet wie zuvor auch. Ich glaube, ich habe die Frage falsch verstanden, der Bayliss-Effekt arbeitet ja gerade so, dass es bei erhhtem Druck Dampf ablsst, in dem es den Druck rausnimmt. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch mit der Antwort gemeint, oder ??

Finde ich schlecht formuliert. Wie gesagt 4/5 hat die Frage falsch beantwortet. Das sind mal wieder so Fragen, wo ich die Antwort wsste, aber einfach die Frage nicht check !!! 

Danke euch beiden...

----------


## cookiemonster

tja so ist das impp halt. bei manchen fragen kann man denen wirklich boshaftigkeit unterstellen. ...ich glaub die haben echt nichts besseres zu tun...ich denke die wollen das physikum als oberstes sieb im medizinstudium aufrecht erhalten...schliesslich kann ja das staatsexamen fr angehende rzte nicht zu lasch ausfallen.......wenn in der schwierigkeit des stoffes an sich nichts auszumachen ist muss man halt einige fragen so dmlich fomulieren dass die leichtigkeit des wissensstoffes wieder ausgeglichen wird...

----------


## bremer

@thestressor

Der Effekt, dass die Niere vermindert durchblutet wird nach dem Aufstehen, hat nichts mit dem Bayliss-Effekt zu tun. Im Gegenteil ... der Bayliss-Effekt kommt ja vor allem dann zum Tragen, wenn der Blutdruck zu hoch ist (autoregulatierte kontraktion der gefe).

Nach dem Aufstehen ist der Blutdruck aber zu niedrig (zentralvense druck fllt, da das blut aus dem thoraxraum sich in den beinvenen sammelt).
Dieses Blutdruckabfall merken die Barorezeptoren im Carotissinus und regulieren dagegen

1) herzfrequenz hher durch sympathikusaktivierung
2) Erhhung des peripheren Widerstandes durch Vasokonstriktion aller Gefe

Da alle Gefe betroffen sind, ist es auch das Gef, was zur Niere fhrt.

Ich hoffe, das war verstndlich.

----------


## bremer

Ja? Nein? Verstndlich? Oder seid ihr alle noch am Nachdenken?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

Sehr verstndlich und auf jedenfall verstndlicher beschrieben, als ich es habe.  :Smilie: 
Aber glaube julchen und ich haben den sachverhalt genauso dargestellt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## TheStressor

@bremer:

danke fr die erklrung. ich denke, dass mir der mechanismus nun klar ist. 

dennoch mal ne nebenfrage: du hast geschrieben, dass der Bayliss-Effekt nur fr Blutdruckerhhungen eine Rolle spielt. Ist das so richtig ?? Denn ich dachte, er ist funktionsfhig bei Drcken zwischen 80 und 180mmHg, was ja den vermeintlichen ( german-disease ) niederen Blutdruck auch miteinschlieen wrde ?!??!   :Nixweiss: 

LG

----------


## bremer

Das ist der Sensitivittsbereich. Was genau ist jetzt deine Frage?

EDIT: Achso, ja ich hab mich nicht ganz exakt ausgedrckt. Ich htte schreiben sollen, bei Blutdruckerhhungen.

----------


## Sahni

Jep, ausgegangen dass der blutdruck vorher >100mmhg war (Was der durchschnittliche ja auch ist), fhrt auch eine Erniedrigung zum bayliss effekt. Nur halt in die andere Richtung. Auslser ist ja eigentlich bei Dehnung das ffnen der dehnungsabhngig L-typ ca-kanle und einer kaskade (vermutlich ber eine 20c Fettsure names hete-20). Bei druckredultion fhrt das nachlassen der myogenen antwort zum konstanthalten der durchblutung bis zu 80mmhg. Dadrunter ist dann keine antwort mehr da und dementsprechend auch kein runterregullierung mehr mglich.

Aber der bayliss ist halt jeweils ein organspezifische blutflussregulationsmechanismus. Davon abzugrenzen sind die effekte hherer Instanzen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## bremer

> Jep, ausgegangen dass der blutdruck vorher >100mmhg war (Was der durchschnittliche ja auch ist), fhrt auch eine Erniedrigung zum bayliss effekt. Nur halt in die andere Richtung.


Das glaube ich eher nicht. Na ja, Bayliss-Effekt im Zusammenhang mit Dilatation zu sagen, wrde ich eher lassen  :hmmm...:  Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich das richtige meinst.

----------


## bremer

Den Mechanismus hast du brigens auch nicht  richtig beschrieben. Es werden dehnungsabhngige, unspezifische Kationenkanle geffnet, die zu einer Depolarisation fhren und diese Depolarisation fhrt zu einer ffnung der spannungsabhngigen L-Typ Calcium Kanle. 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dieses Detailswissen frs Physikum so relevant ist.

----------


## Sahni

Der mechanismus ist auch nicht 100% geklrt. Wurde auch mal in der dicken Lehrbchern erwhnt und dann wieder rausgenommen, weils doch nicht zustimmen schien. 

Die Frage von thestressor war, ob der Bayliss effekt nur bei blutdruck erhhung wirkt. Aber er wirkt genauso bei einer Reduktion des Blutdrucks bis auf 80mmhg. Sonst wre die konstanthaltung der durchblutung in diesem rahmen ja gar nicht mehr leistung der myogenen antwort...

Lsst der Blutdruck nach, lsst auch der Muskeltonus nach, um das mal ganz einfach zu sagen.

----------


## Sahni

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayliss-Effekt

Hier nochmal nachzulesen, der Mechanismus wird hier nochmal anders beschrieben, als der von dir oder mir. Somit lagst du auch nicht ganz richtig. 

Aber nu reichts mir. Ich bin mal lieber still  :Woow:

----------


## bremer

Das, was ich  beschrieben habe, gilt als sicher. Das wird ja auch vom IMPP abgefragt. 

Und der Bayliss-Effekt ist halt eine myogene Vasokonstriktion bei Blutdruckerhhungen durch die von mir beschriebenen Effekte. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Edit: Der Mechanismus wird genauso beschrieben, wie ich gesagt habe. Lies das mal lieber nochmal!
(Ok, ich hab es noch etwas genauer beschrieben, aber ich wei halt auch mehr als wikipedia  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Sahni

Ich muss darauf einfach antworten, ich mags einfach, wenn man diskutiert.  :Big Grin: 

Du schriebst:
"Es werden dehnungsabhngige, unspezifische Kationenkanle geffnet, die zu einer Depolarisation fhren und diese Depolarisation fhrt zu einer ffnung der spannungsabhngigen L-Typ Calcium Kanle."

Aber laut wiki ffnen dehnungsabhngig, unspez. kationenkanle die gleich den calciumeinstrom bedingen. Und nicht ber die Depolarisation fhren. (so stands brigens in der 30er auflage von schmidt/lang (mit depo und dann erst ffnug der kanle) und wurd in der 31 dann wieder gestrichen)

Und ja die myogene autoregulation ist nichts mehr als eine vasokonstriktion bei blutdruck erhhung. Ermglicht aber auch das nachlassen der tonuses und wirkt bei blutdruck abfall ebenso. (ist vielleicht ansichtssache) ber alles weitere kann man sich noch streiten. 

Aber nun frieden  :Loove:

----------


## bremer

Ich wei ja nicht, was sich der Schreiber bei wikipedia gedacht hat, mit 
"kationenkanle die gleich den calciumeinstrom bedingen".

Vielleicht berarbeite ich den Artikel mal, ich kann es jedenfalls besser beschreiben.
Was im Schmidt/Lang steht, ist mir relativ egal, der ist voll von Fehlern. Du kannst dich aber von der Richtigkeit meiner Aussagen durch Primrliteratur oder durch vernnftige Physiologiebcher berzeugen.

Oder du glaubst mir einfach nicht. Ist mir auch egal.

----------


## Sahni

Ich glaub dir schon den Effekt der myogenen antwort. Aber eigentlich ging es ja nur um die Frage, ob der bayliss effekt auch die konstanthaltung der durchblutung beim Abfall des Druckes bedingt. Wenn er das aber nicht tut, wer sorgt dann dafr? Um die Frage geht es mir. D
en Mechanismus des bayliss effekts beschreibt man natrlich bei druckerhhung (ich glaub dir auch deinen mechanismus und stimme dir auch zu, dass es unntiger krams frs schriftliche ist).

Und was sind richtige Physio Bcher? Habe selber nur noch den Silbernagl und meine, da auch nicht gefunden zu haben. 
Ich kann mich halt noch auf unseren Prof beziehen, der anna mikrozirkulation forscht. Der sagte uns damals, dass der mechanismus, der zur myogenen antwort fhrt, fragwrdig ist. (er erklrte uns auch, dass es keine wirklich resorption in der mikrozirkulation gibt und das lymphsystem vermutlich 8L drainieren muss...  :Smilie:  ) Naja genug davon.

----------


## bremer

> (er erklrte uns auch, dass es keine wirklich resorption in der mikrozirkulation gibt und das lymphsystem vermutlich 8L drainieren muss...  )


Damit hat vollkommen recht. Auch etwas, was im Schmidt/lang schlecht bzw. falsch dargestellt ist. 

Ein vernnftig Physiologiebuch zum Thema Herz/Kreislauf ist zB
"Cardiovascular Physiology" von J.R. Levick. Den Silbernagl finde ich auch gut.

----------


## TheStressor

Junge, Junge, ich wusste gar nicht, dass man so lange ber den Bayliss-Effekt diskutieren kann...ich wrde da nur 3 Wrter rausbringen (-;
respekt euch beiden !!!

aber freut mich, dass ihr alles so ausfhrlich nachlest. ich wrde sowas ja eigentlich auch sehr gerne tun, nur wei ich, dass nach 2 Wochen bei mir eh wieder alles vergessen ist. ::-stud: 

Erster Tag Frhjahr 2010 voll ******** ( sorry )
Zweiter Tag sollte besser werden...

----------


## phinder

*Die linea arcuata ist die Umschlagfalte des hinteren Blattes der Rectusscheide um den Unterrand des M. transversus abdominis*

Macht der satz aus Medilearn #5 nur mir probleme? Ich versteh das ab der linea arcuata die hinteren Bltter der Rektusscheide nun auch ventral laufen aber was hat der Unterrand des M. transversus abdominis damit zu tun???

----------


## bremer

Meinen die nicht eher den Unterrand des M: rectus abdominis?

----------


## Sahni

@bremer: Warum ist fr dich der schmidt-lang eigentlich kein gutes buch? Ich find ihn fr mich als anfnger zwar relativ kompliziert beschrieben, die vegetativen Themen sind aber eigentlich ganz verstndlich gewesen. Also jeder Dozent hatte immer den dicken schmidt-lang dabei. Und dachte, dass wr das buch fr die Physiologie. (ausgenommen fr neurophysiologie)

----------


## diejula

naja mMn ist die Aussage einfach komplett falsch^^

----------


## bremer

@sahni

Im Allgemeinen ist das Buch auch ok, aber im Herz/Kreislauf Kapitel sind  zu viele Fehler drin. Und ich kann halt kein Buch empfehlen, was fehlerhaft ist.

Ich kenn allerdings zugebenermaen die neuste Auflage nicht. Steht da immer noch drin, dass die Repolarisation des Vorhofs im EKG nicht sichtbar ist, weil sie vom QRS-Komplex berlagert wird?
Dass die Venolen Flssigkeit resorbieren?
Dass osmotischer Druck im Prinzip das Gleiche wie Diffusion ist?

----------


## Elena1989

> Steht da immer noch drin, dass die Repolarisation des Vorhofs im EKG nicht sichtbar ist, weil sie vom QRS-Komplex berlagert wird?


Stimmt das denn nicht? Steht auch im Silbernagl. Zitat: "Die Repolarisation der Vorhfe fllt in die Phase der Ventrikeldepolarisation (QRS - Komplex) und ist normalerweise nicht sichtbar"

Klingt ja auch irgendwie logisch...

----------


## Resi_Stent

> Erster Tag Frhjahr 2010 voll ******** ( sorry )
> Zweiter Tag sollte besser werden...


Hab am WE auch F2010 gekreuzt und Tag eins war nicht gut  :grrrr....: 
so macht kreuzen wenig spa!
ABER beruhigend zu lesen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die das so "*******" fand! :Top:

----------


## bremer

> Stimmt das denn nicht? Steht auch im Silbernagl. Zitat: "Die Repolarisation der Vorhfe fllt in die Phase der Ventrikeldepolarisation (QRS - Komplex) und ist normalerweise nicht sichtbar"
> 
> Klingt ja auch irgendwie logisch...


So, wie es steht, ist es ja auch nicht mal falsch. Es suggeriert allerdings die Vorstellung, dass man die Repolarisation nicht sieht, WEIL sie in die Phase des QRS-Komplexes fllt und sie dadurch berlagert wrde.

Das klingt auch logisch, steht in vielen Lehrbchern, ist nur leider falsch  :hmmm...: 
Man sieht sie nmlich auch nicht in EKGs, bei denen der QRS-Komplex gnzlich fehlt. 

Die Ursache ist vielmehr, dass die Repolarisation der Vorhfe zu schwach und zu unkoordiniert abluft, als dass sie eine messbare Potentialdifferenz zustande bringen knnte (steht auch, wie immer, im levick).

Falls du in der mndl. Prfung Eindruck erwecken willst, erwhn das ruhig  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Bremer, du bist merkwrdig  :Nixweiss:  Woher nimmst du eigentlich die Zeit und vorallem die Lust, dir so nen Kleinschei zu merken?!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Resi_Stent

und auch die Kapazitt?
meine ist nmlich bei Grundwissen schon vllg ausgeschpft!

----------


## TheStressor

@resistent

na immerhin war der zweite jetzt doch wieder ok, bei 71 % !

somit schnitt bei 65 %. wre durch. aber das waren schon wieder viel zu viele leichtsinnsfehler am ersten Tag. Mann, regt mich das auf. 

Jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr, hab die letzten 5 Tage 1600 Fragen gekreuzt. ich dreh noch durch. (((-;

LG und schnen abend euch allen

----------


## bremer

@-Julchen-

Wieso bin ich merkwrdig? 
Ich finde das 1. keinen "Kleinschei" und es wurde 2. bei uns in der Vorlesung erwhnt, also nehme ich an, dass das wichtig ist.

Wenn dich das nicht interessiert, musst du meine Beitrge ja nicht lesen.

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Sei doch nicht gleich so bse!! Ich sehs ja nur genau so wie Resi, mehr als Grundwissen ist bei meinem Hirn nicht drin :hmmm...:  Und bei uns wurde auch viel in der Vorlesung irgendwann mal erwhnt, was fr mich aber nicht automatisch heit, dass es auch wichtig ist! :Grinnnss!:  Und schon garnicht frs Physikum...

----------


## runderling

> @bremer: Sei doch nicht gleich so bse!! Ich sehs ja nur genau so wie Resi, mehr als Grundwissen ist bei meinem Hirn nicht drin Und bei uns wurde auch viel in der Vorlesung irgendwann mal erwhnt, was fr mich aber nicht automatisch heit, dass es auch wichtig ist! Und schon garnicht frs Physikum...


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Sahni

Joar, das hat sich auch nur geringfgig in der 31. Auflage gendert. Leider tauchen solche sachverhalte in den dicken Bchern hufiger auf, weshalb ich dir nicht besttigen kann, ob es an manch einer Stelle vielleicht doch abgendert wurde.
Der Schmidt/lang hat bei mir nur den Eindruck eines zwar bertrieben detailierten aber interessanten Lehrbuchs gemacht, dem auch nicht der Silbernagl nachkommt. Z.B. so details wie der Sperminblock sind zum verstndnis von kanlen doch ganz hilfreich, findet sich aber nur im Schmidtlang und nicht im Silbernagl. Ansonsten finde ich ihn frs Physikum aber auch ungeeignet, da reichen eher kurzlehrbcher.  :Smilie: 
Desweiteren kann ich fr Kreislauf/Blut den Speckmann empfehlen.  :Smilie: 

Werd mir den Levik mal anschauen, klingt ja nach einem ordentlichen Lehrbuch.

----------


## diejula

ich bring jetz mal den alten spruch, dass wir ja frs leben/den beruf lernen und nicht nur frs physikum  :Top:  bitte nicht haun dafr  :Big Grin:

----------


## fatali

wenn du in die forschung gehen willst, mag das vielleicht stimmen

 :Meine Meinung: 



ansonsten mal ne andere frage: wie rechnet man auf dem papier 10^0,3?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Recall8

Die kopf hals fragen sind insgesamt ein groer Witz,echt zum schmunzeln.Komisches Physikum. :Nixweiss:  :hmmm...:

----------


## bremer

> wenn du in die forschung gehen willst, mag das vielleicht stimmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ansonsten mal ne andere frage: wie rechnet man auf dem papier 10^0,3?


Ganz einfach:

10^0,3 ist ja dasselbe wie 10^(1/3) also dritte wurzel aus 10.
Du weit, dass die dritte wurzel aus 9 zwei ist, also die dritte wurzel aus 10 etwas grer als 2.

----------


## afx

> ansonsten mal ne andere frage: wie rechnet man auf dem papier 10^0,3?


ich nehme an, du rgerst dich gerade mit schallfeldgren rum oder so ... bei der rechnung wird dir aber wohl nichts weiter brig bleiben als dir zu merken, dass da rund 2 rauskommt. per hand ist sowas nicht so leicht zu rechnen.

Edit: @bremer: 1/3 ist nicht 0,3 ...

----------


## bremer

Aber so ungefhr. Hast du meine Rechnung verstanden? Man muss sich das nicht merken, man kann das, wie ich gemacht habe, ausrechnen bzw. abschtzen

----------


## afx

ja, die rechnung versteh ich schon, nur ist die nicht ganz korrekt. (eig. 10^0.3 = 10 wurzel aus 10^3) aber als eselsbrcke bzw. zum abschtzen reicht deine variante natrlich vollkommen aus. da stimme ich dir zu.

----------


## bremer

Mehr als abschtzen braucht man ja auch nicht und geht auch gar nicht.

So whats the problem?

----------


## afx

> da stimme ich dir zu.


wie gesagt, ich stimme dir zu. gute nacht.

----------


## fatali

oh wie schade, dass psycho schwerer geworden ist. mit 79% dort und berall anders mind 60% bzw. leicht mehr natrlich, kann man schon fast anatomie komplett weg lassen - bzw. muss nur noch 25% kreuzen. das schafft man dann auch noch per zufall  ::-oopss:

----------


## Recall8

stimmt es denn,dass die beiden physika eines Jahres gemeinsam konzipiert werden und somit hnliche Schwerpunkte haben?

----------


## bremer

Mein Blutdruck schiet schon wieder in die Hhe, wenn ich die Kommentare von examenonline lese:




> H2009 - 2.137
> Zu (E): Sensitivitt: Genauigkeit eines psychologischen oder medizinischen Tests, kritische Personen mglichst gut herauszufiltern. Die Sensitivitt lsst sich definieren als Anzahl der Personen mit positivem Ergebnis im Test in Relation zu der tatschlichen Anzahl von Merkmalstrgern. Hoch sensitive Tests machen wenig Fehler in Bezug auf Falschpositive (Nicht-Merkmalstrger werden falsch als positiv eingestuft) und Falschnegative (Merkmalstrger werden nicht vom Test erkannt).


 Immer wieder steht in den Kommentaren, dass eine hohe Sensitivitt wenig Fehler in Bezug auf Falschpositive machen. Das ist Unsinn. Ein Depressions-Test, der einfach jeden als depressiv deklariert, hat eine extrem hohe Sensitivt, weil er ja auch jeden depressiven Patienten erwischt, aber eben auch eine hohe Falschpositivrate.

Die Kommentatoren haben das offenbar nicht verstanden.

----------


## diejula

ich will ja nicht klugscheien,aber die 3. Wurzel aus 9 ist nicht 2...
das wre die wurzel aus 8 und dann stimmt die abschtzung auch garnicht mehr so..

aber ich habe bisher eh nur fragen gesen, bei denen alles angegeben war..

----------


## bremer

@diejula

hm...denk vl noch mal ein bichen drber nach. Oder lies die vorangehenden Beitrge. Ich will mich nicht dauernd wiederholen. Auf Dauer nervt das.

----------


## diejula

> @diejula
> 
> hm...denk vl noch mal ein bichen drber nach. Oder lies die vorangehenden Beitrge. Ich will mich nicht dauernd wiederholen. Auf Dauer nervt das.


2x2x2 ist trotzdem nicht 9  :Big Grin: 
Kritik muss man schon vertragen knnen
musst hier ja niemandem schreiben, wenn das so ne belastung fr dich ist  :Top:

----------


## bremer

Hier zu schreiben ist keine Belastung.
Mit Leuten zu schreiben, die meine Beitrge, sei es absichtlich oder unabsichtlich, nicht verstehen, das ist eine Belastung.

----------


## TheStressor

So, freunde, hier bin ich wieder, in alter Frische, gut ausgeruht und voller Elan fr das vorletzte Physikum Herbst 2010. Heute will ich die 100 %-Marke knacken. Ist doch ein Klacks (((-;

LG

----------


## diejula

naja frs klugscheien wird man halt doch immer bestraft..

----------


## bremer

@TheStressor

Hau rein. Ich werd mich mal wieder in den Prpsaal begeben.

----------


## catgamer

Ach das H2010-Physikum war gut machbar, da hab selbst ich , der nicht der fleiigste Lerner war, schriftlich eine akzeptable Leistung erzielt, also werdet ihr, die ihr so fleiig seid, in diesem Physikum bei 90% landen.

----------


## -Julchen-

> 2x2x2 ist trotzdem nicht 9 
> Kritik muss man schon vertragen knnen
> musst hier ja niemandem schreiben, wenn das so ne belastung fr dich ist


 :Meine Meinung:  Bremer hlt sich eben fr den Klgsten! Klger als das IMPP :hmmm...:

----------


## TheStressor

@catgamer:

meinst du echt ?? ich finde den ersten Tag gerade ganz schn heftig. Bin noch nicht durch, aber ich fand die Jahre zuvor einfacher...mal sehen, was das Endergebnis bringt (-;

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

> @catgamer:
> 
> meinst du echt ?? ich finde den ersten Tag gerade ganz schn heftig. Bin noch nicht durch, aber ich fand die Jahre zuvor einfacher...mal sehen, was das Endergebnis bringt (-;
> 
> LG


Oh man, ich htte so Lust, auch mal n ganzes Physikum zu kreuzen. mich nervt, dass ich garnicht wei, wo ich steh. beim Themen kreuzen liefs immer ganz gut, aber da hatte ich auch grad erst gelernt :Nixweiss:  Naja, bis Sonntag werd ich noch warten mssen, dann bin ich nmlich einmal mit allem durch ::-dance:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Bremer hlt sich eben fr den Klgsten! Klger als das IMPP


das geht doch gar nicht  :hmmm...: 


hab mal ne frage: "das lig. falciforme hepatis geht aus dem ventralen mesogastricum hervor".... ist das mesohepaticum ventrale und ventr. mesogastricum das gleiche ... nein oder? ich dachte dieses lig. geht aus dem ventr. mesohepaticum hervor....ich hasse embryologie soooo sehr....

----------


## catgamer

Also ich dachte auch erst, dass es nicht so leicht war, aber nach mehrmaligem Lesen gingen die kniffeligen Fragen dann eigentlich.

----------


## Sahni

Jep cookie, deine aussagen stimmen beide.  :hmmm...: 
Und das ist mglich, weil das ventrale mesohepaticum aus dem ventralen mesograstricum entsteht. 
Am besten stellst du dir das wie folgt vor:
-Zuerst war leere (also nur eine bauchhhle) und der Magen (vorne und hinten befestigt)
-Dann entsteht die Anlagen fr Leber und co. Die Leber setzt sich dann in der Mitte des ventralen mesograstricums nieder. 
-Dadurch wird das ventrale Mesograstricum in ein ventrales Mesohepaticum - Leber und ein dorsales Mesohepaticum unterteilt. 
-Das ventrales mesohepaticum wird dann uA. zum lig falciformis, welches ja an der bauchwand befestigt ist.

Angaben ohne Gewhr  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## cookiemonster

mesogastrium ventrale teilt sich in mesohepaticum ventr. und dorsale steht im prom...hm ist das etwa des rtsels lsung??? 

hmm schade das bremer grad im prpsaal ist. sonst knnte er mir jetzt weiterhelfen..  ::-stud:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Jep cookie, deine aussagen stimmen beide. 
> Und das ist mglich, weil das ventrale mesohepaticum aus dem ventralen mesograstricum entsteht. 
> Am besten stellst du dir das wie folgt vor:
> -Zuerst war leere (also nur eine bauchhhle) und der Magen (vorne und hinten befestigt)
> -Dann entsteht die Anlagen fr Leber und co. Die Leber setzt sich dann in der Mitte des ventralen mesograstricums nieder. 
> -Dadurch wird das ventrale Mesograstricum in ein ventrales Mesohepaticum - Leber und ein dorsales Mesohepaticum unterteilt. 
> -Das ventrales mesohepaticum wird dann uA. zum lig falciformis, welches ja an der bauchwand befestigt ist.
> 
> Angaben ohne Gewhr


ah danke. jetzt raff ich es besser-----

----------


## diejula

meine Zulassung ist endlich da...  :Big Grin: 
der Brief hat *nur* 6 Tage von Stuttgart nach Heidelberg gebraucht.
ganz schn peinlich, dass die Post dafr 3,50 nimmt..  :Nixweiss: 

edit: was zur Hlle ist ein Plastikradierer???

----------


## cookiemonster

> meine Zulassung ist endlich da... 
> der Brief hat *nur* 6 Tage von Stuttgart nach Heidelberg gebraucht.
> ganz schn peinlich, dass die Post dafr 3,50 nimmt.. 
> 
> edit: was zur Hlle ist ein Plastikradierer???


http://www.mtl-brock.de/oxid/out/oxb...6500001_p1.jpg

----------


## Sahni

Bin ich froh, dass ich mich online angemeldet habe. Alles per Email zu bekommen, ist doch irgendwie schneller.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Okay hab den Brief auch gerade bekommen. Bin am 06.09. dran....
Htte mir eine Woche spter gewnscht, weil ich nach dem schriftlichen noch Histo wiederholen muss. Das schaff ich vorher nicht mehr  :Nixweiss:

----------


## -Julchen-

> meine Zulassung ist endlich da... 
> der Brief hat *nur* 6 Tage von Stuttgart nach Heidelberg gebraucht.
> ganz schn peinlich, dass die Post dafr 3,50 nimmt.. 
> 
> edit: was zur Hlle ist ein Plastikradierer???


DAS hab ich mich auch gefragt. :hmmm...:  Aber ich hab mal rumgefragt und wir sind der Meinung, es gibt nur Plastikradierer. Aus was sollen die sonst sein? So einer, wie Cookie ihn gepostet hat. Oder seh ich das falsch? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> DAS hab ich mich auch gefragt. Aber ich hab mal rumgefragt und wir sind der Meinung, es gibt nur Plastikradierer. Aus was sollen die sonst sein? So einer, wie Cookie ihn gepostet hat. Oder seh ich das falsch?


Bei mir steht berhaupt nichts von wegen Radierer oder hnlichem.  :Nixweiss: 

Aber es gibt ja auch noch die Kautschuck - Radierer. Das sind die klassisch - roten. Die machen vermutlich mehr Dreck. 

Manno, hab grad Tag 1 von H09 gekreuzt und kam nur auf 65%.. Dabei ist das doch mein Ausgleichtag.... Oh weh...

----------


## catgamer

Bei uns war es im letzten Jahr so, dass man den Radierer vom LPA gestellt bekommen hat, das war sehr spendabel von denen.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Bei mir steht berhaupt nichts von wegen Radierer oder hnlichem. 
> 
> Aber es gibt ja auch noch die Kautschuck - Radierer. Das sind die klassisch - roten. Die machen vermutlich mehr Dreck. 
> 
> Manno, hab grad Tag 1 von H09 gekreuzt und kam nur auf 65%.. Dabei ist das doch mein Ausgleichtag.... Oh weh...


hast du diese fragen zum ersten mal gekreuzt?

----------


## Elena1989

> hast du diese fragen zum ersten mal gekreuzt?


Ja, habe ich, meine schwarze Reihe geht nur bis Frhjahr 09 und auch ansonten habe ich beim themenweise kreuzen immer nur bis 2007 / 2008 gekreuzt.

Aber trotzdem. Ich brauch am 1. Tag eigentlich um die 70%. Ich kann leider kein Anatomie und auf Psycho mcht ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht verlassen. 

Und Physio und BC dachte ich bis jetzt, wrde ich eigentlich ganz gut knnen.  :Hh?:

----------


## diejula

> Bin ich froh, dass ich mich online angemeldet habe. Alles per Email zu bekommen, ist doch irgendwie schneller.


so fortschrittlich ist man in baw leider nicht, da kann man froh sein, wenn man telefonisch jemanden erreicht

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: 65% sind immerhin noch bestanden!! Und stimmt, an die roten, fast antiken :hmmm...:  Radiergummis hab ich nicht gedacht... Das kann sein!
@catgamer: Wow, da haben sie ja ein Vermgen fr euch ausgegeben :Grinnnss!:

----------


## catgamer

Haben Sie auch, wenn man sonst solche ffentlichen mter betrachtet, die einem ja nie etwas schenken oder ausgeben.

Aber wir haben sie ja auch belohnt.

----------


## TheStressor

@elena: 

mach dir keinen Kopf. Am ersten Tag hatte ich auch "nur", glaube ich um die 65 %, der zweite Tag war aber echt machbar und das wird auch bei dir wesentlich besser werden...also kopf hoch

Mir kann vielleicht einer trotzdem mal erklren, weshalb sich die Fragen ab Herbst 2010 irgendwie komplett verndern ???!
Viel mehr Rechnungen, lngere Fragen, lngere Antworten, ganz andere Schwerpunkte. Hab um fast 10 % schlechter gekreuzt, wie sonst. Nervt mich grad, v.a. weil ich dachte, dass der erste Tag doch nicht sooo schlimm wird.

Mal sehen, was der zweite Tag hergibt, aber wenn das so weitergeht, wirds knapp !!!! grrr***

----------


## catgamer

Meint ihr wirklich, dass sich die Fragen von F10 auf H10 so stark verndert haben?
Ich fand das, als ich letztes Jahr im August dran war, gar nicht so dramatisch anders.

----------


## bremer

> Bremer hlt sich eben fr den Klgsten! Klger als das IMPP


Interessant, dass du glaubst, mich beurteilen zu knnen, ohne mich jemals auch nur gesehen zu haben.

Du wirst bestimmt mal eine ganz tolle rztin.

----------


## Saphira.

Hab eben meine Prfungskombi und Termin erhalten... die Prfer sind zwar nicht ganz frchterlich aber es htte mich auch besser treffen knnen und den Termin schon am 31. August find ich total bld... aber naja so ist es halt, is ja leider kein Wunschkonzert hier... immerhin wenn alles gut geht, hab ich dann 6 Wochen frei... das einzige Trostpflaster momentan :Nixweiss:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Hab eben meine Prfungskombi und Termin erhalten... die Prfer sind zwar nicht ganz frchterlich aber es htte mich auch besser treffen knnen und den Termin schon am 31. August find ich total bld... aber naja so ist es halt, is ja leider kein Wunschkonzert hier... immerhin wenn alles gut geht, hab ich dann 6 Wochen frei... das einzige Trostpflaster momentan


Siehs so, je frher, desto mehr wei man von dem frs Schriftliche Gelernten noch!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Interessant, dass du glaubst, mich beurteilen zu knnen, ohne mich jemals auch nur gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Du wirst bestimmt mal eine ganz tolle rztin.


Kindergarten?? Oder schlechter Tag? :Hh?:

----------


## diejula

jaja, so eine prfungsvorbereitung ist halt nicht immer gut frs nervenkostm.
manche leute nehmen halt auch alles viel zu ernst und persnlich..., da hilfts auch nichts seine posts mit lustigen gelben bildern zu versehen  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...: 

an die heidelberger:
wo seid ihr denn zum schriftlichen?

----------


## TheStressor

So, Herbst 2010 durchgekreuzt: DAS ABSOLUTE GRAUEN !!!

War kein einziges Mal in den letzten Tagen sooo schlecht. Bin in jedem Fach, um 10 -20 % abgerutscht. 

Und nur so nebenbei, wie schafft man es in Physik bei den eigentlichen mindestens 20 Glcksprozenten nur 7% zu kreuzen ??? WIE GEHT DAS ???? 

Ich glaube ich habe es geschafft, absichtlich daneben zu kreuzen. Das ist zwar irgendwie rational nicht erklrbar, aber wahrscheinlich habe ich mir die Frage durchgelesen, dann die richtige Antwort erkannt und absichtlich daneben gekreuzt. Sowas muss es geben. Anders kann ich mir meine Dummheit heute nicht erklren. Ergebnis 186 Punkte !!! 

Ich glaube heute war nicht mein Tag... Ich zieh mich zurck...heul***

----------


## cookiemonster

> jaja, so eine prfungsvorbereitung ist halt nicht immer gut frs nervenkostm.
> manche leute nehmen halt auch alles viel zu ernst und persnlich..., da hilfts auch nichts seine posts mit lustigen gelben bildern zu versehen 
> 
> an die heidelberger:
> wo seid ihr denn zum schriftlichen?


bin in plankstadt. dachte dort werden alle heidelberg geprft .... wo bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf..?

----------


## diejula

bin in eppelheim..
wir sind ja auch um die 300 leute, wie sollen da alle mit gengend abstand in einen raum passen

----------


## cookiemonster

hm ok. versteht jemand warum der ductus venosus arantii das sauerstoffreichste blut im fetus fhrt und nicht die vena umbilicalis ???? die kommt doch direkt von der plazenta..... h? ich raff das nicht...

----------


## bremer

Das fetale Hmoglobin im Ductus venosus hat eine hhere Affinitt zum Sauerstoff als in der Vena umbilicalis.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Das fetale Hmoglobin im Ductus venosus hat eine hhere Affinitt zum Sauerstoff als in der Vena umbilicalis.


das verstehe ich nicht. der sauerstoffaustausch findet doch in der plazenta statt. der venosus arantii is doch, so wie ich es verstanden habe, die fortfhrung der v. umbilicalis und fhrt das blut an der leber vorbei. 

wenn der sauerstoffaustausch schon in der plazenta stattgefunden hat, wie kann das blut dann noch sauerstoffreicher werden wenn das blut nach dem austausch in den fetalen kreislauf gelangt ist? 

darf ich fragen was deine quelle ist? thx

----------


## afx

> hm ok. versteht jemand warum der ductus venosus arantii das sauerstoffreichste blut im fetus fhrt und nicht die vena umbilicalis ???? die kommt doch direkt von der plazenta..... h? ich raff das nicht...


wo hast du das denn gelesen? klingt fr mich ehrlich gesagt auch extremst unplausibel.

----------


## cookiemonster

> wo hast du das denn gelesen? klingt fr mich ehrlich gesagt auch extremst unplausibel.


steht im skript embryologie S. 39 4.Auflage....... im "das bringt punkte" teil. und ich glaube das wurde einmal auch als richtigantwort beim impp genannt....es stand noch v.umbilicalis als auswahl zur verfgung...das war falsch....

----------


## bremer

Ich glaube nicht, dass die V.umbilicalis zum fetalen Kreislauf gezhlt wird.
So direkt steht da ja nicht, dass der Ductus venosus sauerstoffreicheres Blut als die V.umbilicalis enthlt

----------


## bremer

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass da ein wirklich messbarer Unterschied herrscht.

----------


## afx

also ich hab beim impp nur eine frage dazu gefunden wo das sauerstoffrmste blut im fetalen kreislauf zu finden ist. vllt. meinst du die?

@bremer: ich denke schon, dass die v. umbilicalis dazugehrt.

----------


## Resi_Stent

> So, Herbst 2010 durchgekreuzt: DAS ABSOLUTE GRAUEN !!!
> 
> War kein einziges Mal in den letzten Tagen sooo schlecht. Bin in jedem Fach, um 10 -20 % abgerutscht. 
> 
> Und nur so nebenbei, wie schafft man es in Physik bei den eigentlichen mindestens 20 Glcksprozenten nur 7% zu kreuzen ??? WIE GEHT DAS ???? 
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe es geschafft, absichtlich daneben zu kreuzen. Das ist zwar irgendwie rational nicht erklrbar, aber wahrscheinlich habe ich mir die Frage durchgelesen, dann die richtige Antwort erkannt und absichtlich daneben gekreuzt. Sowas muss es geben. Anders kann ich mir meine Dummheit heute nicht erklren. Ergebnis 186 Punkte !!! 
> 
> Ich glaube heute war nicht mein Tag... Ich zieh mich zurck...heul***


uiui, du machst mir Angst!
Das wollt ich am WE kreuen  :Oh nee...: 

mit Phsyik geht es mir hnlich!
ich schaff das auch immer und immer wieder unter der Ratewahrscheinlichkeit zu kreuzen  :grrrr....: 

hab heut F08 gekreuzt!
war nicht besonders berauschend (65%)
geh also mit heulen  :hmmm...: 
geteiltes leid ist halbes leid  :Knuddel:

----------


## bremer

Irgendwie ist es ja auch das gleiche. Erst heit es V. Umbilicalis, dann gibt sie einen Ast ab, dann heit sie Ductus venosus. Sauerstoffsttigung ist bestimmt ca. gleich.

----------


## cookiemonster

> also ich hab beim impp nur eine frage dazu gefunden wo das sauerstoffrmste blut im fetalen kreislauf zu finden ist. vllt. meinst du die?
> 
> @bremer: ich denke schon, dass die v. umbilicalis dazugehrt.


hm die frage kenn ich auch .... iliacalgefe war da richtigantwort oder ? obwohl ich sagen wrde a.umbilicalis...   meinte aber ne andere ... wei aber auch nicht mehr wo das gefragt wurde. bzw. wann ...

wenn  die v.umb. nicht zum fetalen kreislauf gehrt, wozu rechnet man sie dann? einkreislauf ist doch ein geschlossenes system .... alles sehr vage irgendwie ....

----------


## Sahni

Im Physikum 99 ist die Frage aufgetaucht. Jedoch mit der Antwortmglichkeit A. umbilicalis. Habe wirklich die Physika schonmal durchgekreuzt und kann mich persnlich nicht erinnern, dass da mal v. umbilicalis und der Arantii aufgetaucht ist.
Die Sauerstoffstigung ist aber sicherlich gleich hoch. Das Blut befindet sich ja im vensen system, passiert keine kapillaren und hat dementsprechend den gleichen gehalt.  :Smilie: 

€ @bremer: meines Wissens zhlt die v. umbilicalis sogar NUR zum fetalen.

----------


## bremer

Ja, wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht.

Dann versteh ich persnlich nicht, warum bei medi-learn explizit Ductus venosus steht und nicht Ductus venosus und V. umbilicalis.

Na ja ...

----------


## cookiemonster

hab nochmal geschaut und die frage nicht mehr gefunden. bei einer hnlichen frage wurde gefragt nach sauerstoffrmsten blut im fetalkreislauf....Aa.umbilicalis und V.iliaca interna stehen zur verfgung...

was ist richtig?

----------


## cookiemonster

aaaaaaaaaah ok jetzt hab ich es verstanden. die Aa. umbilicalis gehen von der arteriellen iliacalgefssen ab....das war mir nie klar. ich dachte immer die kommen von vensen iliacalgefssen....dummdidumm...

----------


## fatali

gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne zusammenfassung aller krankheiten, die das impp so fragt?

----------


## SuperSonic

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed
Musst aber ein bisschen suchen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed
> Musst aber ein bisschen suchen.


Ymmd.

----------


## cookiemonster

> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed
> Musst aber ein bisschen suchen.


lol   :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

> hab nochmal geschaut und die frage nicht mehr gefunden. bei einer hnlichen frage wurde gefragt nach sauerstoffrmsten blut im fetalkreislauf....Aa.umbilicalis und V.iliaca interna stehen zur verfgung...
> 
> was ist richtig?


v. iliaca interna.

----------


## runderling

Grrrrrr    ich verzweifele grade - irgendwie geht ja alles,vor allem in den Hauptfchern, aber fr Physik bin ich einfach zu blde, die Fragen vom Frhjahr diesen Jahres  schaffe ich mit Null, irgendwie kapiere ich da gar nichts.  :kotzen:   :Wand:  Die davor gehen ja noch irgendwie, findet ihr auch, dass sich da der Schwerpunkt verndert hat? Soll ich es ganz weglassen und einfach nur mit den anderen Fchern ausgleichen?

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ runderling
Nicht verzweifeln - ich bin auch die totale Physikniete, aber mit ein paar Tricks kommst Du zu ein paar Punkten (habe selber im Frhjahr 2011 Physikum gemacht und immerhin 12 von 20 Punkten in Physik abgesahnt):
- es wiederholen sich Definitionen und bestimmte, einfache (!) Rechnungen, da es immer diesselbe Formel ist
- die habe ich 1 Tag vorm Physikum auswendig gelernt und fertig

Vielleicht klappt es ja auf diesem Weg  ::-winky:

----------


## runderling

:Hh?:   und welche ist diese Superformel?....

----------


## Sahni

Gab hier im Thread schonmal einen Link zu einem anderen Thread in dem die 8 Formeln fr Physik stehen, die fast immer dran kommen. Sollten angeblich gut 80% sicher bringen.

----------


## TheStressor

falls man diesen Link nochmals durchgeben knnte, wre ich ebenfalls beraus erfreut darber (((-;

LG

----------


## lilapple

> falls man diesen Link nochmals durchgeben knnte, wre ich ebenfalls beraus erfreut darber (((-;
> 
> LG


Ohja! Das wre ganz prima  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab mal fr euch gekramt, hab ja Zeit  :Grinnnss!: 

Taadaaaaa die Physikformelzusammenfassung von Tortet damals  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Drfte ich euch (auch wenn ihr das garantiert schon mal im Laufe dieses Threads erwhnt habt) nochmal danach fragen, wie weit ihr jetzt zurck kreuzt? 
Jetzt, wo ich mich hauptschlich mit dem kreuzen beschftigen "darf", kommt mir das schon alles bissl viel vor, wenn ich alles ab 2000 kreuze..

----------


## SuperSonic

Das ist auch bertrieben, ich wrde mich auf die letzten 5-6 Jahre beschrnken.

----------


## TheStressor

@tortet

super cool, danke dir. Dann hau ich mir die mal rein. vielleicht kann ich so zumindest mal mehr als 7 % kreuzen !!! (-;

@lilapple:

ich habe in meiner ersten Lernrunde ab 2005 gekreuzt bis inkl.2007. Die von ab 2008 habe ich mir fr die zweite Lernrunde aufgehoben, damit ich dann eine Vorstellung habe, wie gut ich nun eigentlich bin. Ich denke nicht, dass ab 2000 sinnvoll und ntig ist. Das sind fast 6000-7000 Fragen. Vllig bertrieben. Ich wrde sagen, fr die Klausur in diesem Jahr ist ab 2006 oder 2007 vllig ausreichend. Da sind die letzten 10 Klausuren dabei und da wiederholen sich auch die meisten Fragen. Die letzten 3-4 Prfungen wrde ich mir nochmals genauer ansehen. 

Mir fehlt noch Frhjahr 2011, dann bin ich mit ab 2005 allem durch. Dann wird wiederholt. YEHAAAAAAAAA

----------


## bremer

Ich kreuze ab 2006, Anatomie ab 2004.

Die Physikumformelsammlung find ich jetzt nicht so toll, da steht ja tw. nicht mal die Bedeutung,

und eine der wichtigsten Formeln, sofern ich es nicht berlassen habe, fehlt:

U=R*I

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ich kreuze ab 2006, Anatomie ab 2004.
> 
> Die Physikumformelsammlung find ich jetzt nicht so toll, da steht ja tw. nicht mal die Bedeutung,
> 
> und eine der wichtigsten Formeln, sofern ich es nicht berlassen habe, fehlt:
> 
> U=R*I


Also wenn man damit 12 von 20 Punkten holt, muss ja schon was dran sein an der Sammlung! Und ein bisschen was kann man ja auch noch selbst machen, find ich!

----------


## Sahni

Hoffen wirs. Die aktuellesten Physikfragen konnte man auch ohne formelkenntnis komplett lsen. Einfach einwenig rumrechnen. Deshalb frag ich mich, ob formeln fr Physik im Physikum berhaupt viel helfen.

----------


## bremer

Man kann sich die Formel im Zweifelsfall auch anhand der Einheiten der vorgegebenen Lsungen herleiten.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Man kann sich die Formel im Zweifelsfall auch anhand der Einheiten der vorgegebenen Lsungen herleiten.


Das stimmt, damit kommt man meistens echt schon weit!

----------


## diejula

auer es sind so tolle einheiten wie Farad, wo ich kein plan hab wie die sich zusammensetzt -.-

----------


## Sayadia

Hi leute,
Ich muss das thema nochmal aufgreifen, weil mich diese frage so wurmt!
Hatten wir jetzt schon ein erklrung dazu, warum das sauerstoffrmste blut beim fetus in der A. Iliaca und nicht der A.umbilicalis ist? Wann soll den auf der strecke O2 dazukommen?

----------


## bremer

Die A. umbilicalis geht vorher ab, aus der arteriellen Iliacalgefen. Musst dir den fetalen Kreislauf mal anschauen. Das war aber eigentlich nie das Problem. Es ging vielmehr um die V. umbilicalis aber ich denke mal, das ist jetzt auch gelst.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Jetzt muss ich nochmal kurz was zu Physik erklren:
Ich habe nicht die Formelsammlung benutzt, die hier durchs Forum geistert! Mein Papa, der mir schon bei den Physiksemesterklausuren eine groe Hilfe war, war so lieb und hat mir die Antworten aller Physik-Physika der letzten 5 Jahre zusammengeschrieben (ist halt der beste Papa der Welt  :Love: ). Das wurde dann eine 1,5 m lange und 2 DIN A4 Seiten breite Zusammenfassung (ist daher auch leider nicht scanfhig). Davon habe ich dann soviel gelernt, wie ging.
Aber ML ist da auch nicht schlecht!

----------


## bremer

Wichtiger als so viele Formeln wie mglich zu lernen, ist es, damit umgehen zu knnen. Vor allem Einheiten umrechnen. Da hilft leider gar nichts, das muss man ben. Damit einen Tag vorher anzufangen, hilft da, frchte ich, nicht so viel.

----------


## -Julchen-

Wie schafft ihr es, euch bis in zwei Wochen die Stoffwechselwege in Biochemie zu merken? Ich hab grad die ganze BC von 2008 gekreuzt und die Fragen zum Stoffwechsel wusst ich schlicht nichtmehr! War zwar im Endeffekt nicht schlimm, 80% warens trotzdem, aber es rgert mich! Das hatte ich so gut gekonnt!!!! :grrrr....:

----------


## diejula

> Wie schafft ihr es, euch bis in zwei Wochen die Stoffwechselwege in Biochemie zu merken? Ich hab grad die ganze BC von 2008 gekreuzt und die Fragen zum Stoffwechsel wusst ich schlicht nichtmehr! War zwar im Endeffekt nicht schlimm, 80% warens trotzdem, aber es rgert mich! Das hatte ich so gut gekonnt!!!!


ich kann das auch nicht.
werde nchste woche alle wiederholen und vor dem mndlichen sicher nochmal...

----------


## cookiemonster

hallo kann mir jemadn der biochemie skripts hat einen gefallen tun?

auf welcher seite wird das retinoblastom protein beschrieben...wre sehr nett. finde es bei der suche nicht..

----------


## gcd73

Hallo erstmal!

Da ich gerade beim Kreuzen am verzweifeln bin, wollte ich mal fragen, wie so euer aktueller "Kreuzstand" ist. 
Ich habe momentan echt keine Ahnung mehr, wie es weitergehen soll, wie ich weiter lernen soll.
Eigentlich bin ich soweit mit allen Fchern durch, trotzdem ist mein Kreuzschnitt mit 57% einfach viel zu niedrig, weil ich auch damit rechne mich in der Prfungssituation eher zu verschlechtern als zu verbessern :-/

Momentan bin ich echt fertig, weil ich einfach nicht mehr wei welche Strategie fr die letzten 1 1/2 Wochen die beste ist und ich mich einfach nicht verbesser. 
Alle um mich rum kreuzen sehr zufriendenstellende Ergebnisse, nur ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht gebacken..  :Nixweiss: 

Vielen Dank schonmal

----------


## TheStressor

Also, ich wei ja nicht, wo du die 57 % kreuzt. Meinst du damit ganze Physika ?? 

Wenn ja, dann ist das zwar knapp, aber du hast immer noch ca. 10 Tage Zeit und solltest du bislang alle Fcher und Physika schonmal durchgekreuzt haben, dann kreuz sie einfach nochmal und nochmal. Versuche einfach deine SChwachpunkte zu verbessern und wie gesagt, kreuz einfach die letzten 6 - 8 Physika nochmals durch und versuch so viel wie mglich ins Hirn zu pressen. 

Ich denke fr die letzten Tage muss man halt nochmal Gas geben. Persnlich kreuze ich auch nicht viel besser, also ich liege im SChnitt bei 65-70 %. Aber anders werde ich jetzt auch nicht vorangehen. Einfach weiterkreuzen und lass dich nicht von den Kreuzergebnissen beeinflussen, das hlt nur auf...

Viel Glck

----------


## fatali

die themen die man falsch kreuzt halt besser lernen.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Sagt mal lernt ihr diese unfassbar unmerkbaren Abbauwege der einzelnen Aminosuren auswendig? Ich hab das schon im Semester hundertmal gelesen ohne es mir je gemerkt zu haben. Das sind so gewisse Themen, die gehen einfach nicht rein. Habe festgestellt, dass das auch irgendwie nie explizit gefragt wird im schriftlichen. Auer einmal, dass beim Abbau von Cystein Protonen entstehen, ansonsten kann ich mich an nichts erinnern. Hab nur Angst, dass man sowas im mndlichen Wissen muss. Was meint ihr?

----------


## bremer

@SkYSkYSkY

Lern die wichtigsten Erkrankungen, die beim Aminsureabbau entstehen (verzweigtketten, phenylketonurie, homozystinurie),
natrlich den Harnstoffzyklus, dann noch welche A.S. ketogen, glucogen und sowohl als auch sind.

Wenn du Zeit hast, vl noch den Methionin-Homocystein-Kreis, deren Abhngigkeit von Vit. B12 und Vit. B9 und die Methyfalle.

Damit solltest du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

----------


## cookiemonster

genau....und homocystinurie nicht mit cystinurie verwechseln, was das impp einmal versucht hat...

----------


## cookiemonster

ahoi, 
kann mal jemand vllt. sagen was die charakteristika von "synaptische bnder/lamellen" sind ?? und wie kann man sich merken wo man die vorfindet. 

als "bandartige Strukturen senkrecht zum synaptischen Spalt" und "hufeneisenfrmige proteinstrukturen" werden die im kommentar beschrieben...bandartig,,,hufeisenfrmig????? h wie bitte was???

----------


## Elena1989

So, hab jetzt auch endlich meinen mndlichen Termin. Der 20.09. Bisschen frher wr mir lieber gewesen, aber es htte ja auch der 28. werden knnen. Auerdem habe ich am 21. Geburtstag, also bin ich seeeehr dankbar fr diese Punktlandung  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenigstens hat das Grauen jetzt ein datiertes Ende.

----------


## -Julchen-

@cookie: Zu diesen Lamellen hab ich letztens schonmal in smtlichen Bchern nachgeschlagen und ewig gegoogelt und nichts wirklich Aufschlussreiches gefunden... Ich hab mir dann eben nur gemerkt, dass sie in den inneren Haarzellen und den Sehsinneszellen vorkommen, allgemein in Ribbon-Synapsen. Das sind irgendwelche runden Proteine, die kurz vor dem syn. Spalt in der prsyn. Zelle sitzen und mit den Vesikeln assoziiert sind. Ich hab mir dann gedacht, dass diese syn. Bnder die prsynaptische Dichte bilden, ist aber nur meine Theorie. Ich finde das aber ziemlich fies, das zu fragen, da es ja in kaum einem Lehrbuch steht!!! Aber so ist das IMPP  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> @cookie: Zu diesen Lamellen hab ich letztens schonmal in smtlichen Bchern nachgeschlagen und ewig gegoogelt und nichts wirklich Aufschlussreiches gefunden... Ich hab mir dann eben nur gemerkt, dass sie in den inneren Haarzellen und den Sehsinneszellen vorkommen, allgemein in Ribbon-Synapsen. Das sind irgendwelche runden Proteine, die kurz vor dem syn. Spalt in der prsyn. Zelle sitzen und mit den Vesikeln assoziiert sind. Ich hab mir dann gedacht, dass diese syn. Bnder die prsynaptische Dichte bilden, ist aber nur meine Theorie. Ich finde das aber ziemlich fies, das zu fragen, da es ja in kaum einem Lehrbuch steht!!! Aber so ist das IMPP


ok danke...find ich auch assig von denen...ich habs jetzt auch stur auswendig gelernt ....

----------


## -Julchen-

Wie genau habt ihr denn die ionotropen und metabotropen Rezeptoren gelernt? Nur die bersicht im Medilearn Skript? Reicht das? Schon, oder? Weil wir haben das damals im Semester ziemlich genau gemacht, mit Bau, welche UE, welche Ionen wann und warum durchgehen, smtliche Agonisten und Hemmstoffen etc. Das braucht man ja frs Physikum eher nicht? Hoff ich...

----------


## cookiemonster

> Wie genau habt ihr denn die ionotropen und metabotropen Rezeptoren gelernt? Nur die bersicht im Medilearn Skript? Reicht das? Schon, oder? Weil wir haben das damals im Semester ziemlich genau gemacht, mit Bau, welche UE, welche Ionen wann und warum durchgehen, smtliche Agonisten und Hemmstoffen etc. Das braucht man ja frs Physikum eher nicht? Hoff ich...


haben wir das so genau gemacht? erinner mich nicht mehr. meiner meinung nach fragt das impp hier nur grundlagen ab. also nicht so genau...nmda und langzeitpotenzierung evtl. bisschen detaillierter. aber nicht die genauen mol. mechanismen...

----------


## -Julchen-

Jaja, also mein Sllner mitschrieb aus der VL ist schon relativ genau, mit TM-Domnen, Trimer, Dimer, wo bindet Ligand. Aber das htte ich mit eh nicht mehr merken knnen. 
Irgendwie ist das komisch, aber langsam freu ich mich fast auf das Physikum... Dann ists endlich vorbei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Die synaptischen Bnder sind immer dann wichtig, wenn die Schnelligkeit der Reizbertragung besonders entscheidend ist. Es besteht aus einem Proteinkomplex, an dem Vesikel der erregenden Transmitter (in den Haarzellen des Innenohres also Glutamat) hngen.

Mutationen an diesem Proteinen knnen dann beispielsweise zu Schwerhrigkeit oder Probleme beim Sehen fhren.

----------


## TheStressor

Also ich will ja echt nicht undankbar sein und an sich bin ich schon froh, dass es kostenlose Dienste von Thieme und Co. gibt, aber dieses Thieme Examen Online geht manchmal einem ganz schn auf den Keks, wenn man stndig rausgekickt wird. 

Da kreuzt man munter vor sich hin und im nchsten Moment ist man ausgeloggt und nach dem Einloggen kann man die letzten zig Fragen gleich nochmal kreuzen. 

Ich hoffe, das kriegen die mal gebacken !!! :Keks: 

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

sagt mal strzt bei euch examen online eigtl. auch so oft ab...heute schon zum dritten oder vierten mal. jetzt isses wieder komplett defekt.....

----------


## bremer

> Da kreuzt man munter vor sich hin und im nchsten Moment ist man ausgeloggt und nach dem Einloggen kann man die letzten zig Fragen gleich nochmal kreuzen.


Ist doch ne gute Wiederholung  :hmmm...: 

Wahrscheinlich sind die Server berlastet, jetzt kreuzen doch alle Physikumskandidaten..

----------


## TheStressor

@bremer:

stimmt, nach dem dritten Mal kreuz ich richtig, ohne die Frage berhaupt gelesen zu haben (((-; !!

hab mich vom uni-server ausgeloggt und wieder eingeloggt, hoffe, das hilft jetzt. 

server ist wahrscheinlich ausgelastet. Leuts, kreuzt mal nicht so viel !!!! Geht nen Kaffee trinken, ich bin jetzt dran HUAHUAHUA ( ich glaub, ich dreh durch ) 

 ::-stud: 

LG

----------


## diejula

also ich flieg auch immer aus examen online raus, aber das liegt nicht an denen sondern am uninetz, ist einfach zu langsam. wenn man dann ber vpn oder so drin ist und selbst auch noch relativ langsames (6.000 und kleiner) netz hat und noch wlan benutzt fhrt das halt zu problemen.

----------


## runderling

warum auch immer ich rausfliege - es stresst gewaltig!! Befrchte nur, dass sich bis zum Physikum nix mehr ndern wird, im Gegenteil....

----------


## Sahni

Nutzt hier keiner das gute alte Mediscript?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

> Nutzt hier keiner das gute alte Mediscript?


Doch ich  :Grinnnss!: 
Meins geht aber leider nur bis F09, darum muss ich die neueren Fragen ber daserste.springer kreuzen (da hat unsere Uni ne Lizenz zu.) Aber Mediscript ist um einiges besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Ich habe gerade den 2.Tag vom Frhjahr 2011 gekreuzt. 

Nur mal um kurz war loszuwerden: HABEN DIE EINEN KNALL ?????

Was sind denn das bitte fr Psychofragen ?? Es wrde mich nicht wundern, wenn alle Fragen, die sie rausgenommen haben in diesem Jahr Psychofragen waren. Das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten. Da lern ich wie ein Blder die anderen Fcher, weil ich denk, Psycho hab ich drauf und dann bin ich in Psycho die grte Niete. 

Bitte sagt mir, dass ihr Psycho F2011 auch schlecht gekreuzt habt, sonst zweifel ich an meinen Hirnzellen...

 :Traurig:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ich habe gerade den 2.Tag vom Frhjahr 2011 gekreuzt. 
> 
> Nur mal um kurz war loszuwerden: HABEN DIE EINEN KNALL ?????
> 
> Was sind denn das bitte fr Psychofragen ?? Es wrde mich nicht wundern, wenn alle Fragen, die sie rausgenommen haben in diesem Jahr Psychofragen waren. Das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten. Da lern ich wie ein Blder die anderen Fcher, weil ich denk, Psycho hab ich drauf und dann bin ich in Psycho die grte Niete. 
> 
> Bitte sagt mir, dass ihr Psycho F2011 auch schlecht gekreuzt habt, sonst zweifel ich an meinen Hirnzellen...


hab da auch um 20% !! schlechter gekreuzt..
werde die "neuen" fragen mal gaaaaaaaaanz genau unter die lupe nehmne und hoffen dass dieses mal keine "neueren" dazukommen. dann wird das schon stressor.

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster: 

Danke fr die beruhigung. Denn auch ich hab fast 20 % schlechter gekreuzt. Das kann doch kaum Absicht der Prfer gewesen sein , oder ?? Psycho ist fr die meisten das Pufferfach. Wenn man da schlecht abschneidet, dann gute Nacht !!!  :Oh nee...: 

Ich werde mir die Fragen auch nochmal ganz genau anschauen, ich hoffe, dass das IMPP einfach feststellt, dass diese neue Methode nichts war und sie wieder die alten Psychofragen rauskramen...

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

falls die da viele fragen rausnehmen mussten war das bestimmt ein groer akt und arbeit fr die. werden das dann hoffentlich bercksichtig haben fr das nchste physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Ich denke und hoffe das auch: Dass diese neue Fragetechnik nicht gut ankam und daher wieder der alte Stoff aufgerollt wird. 

Man sieht das ja an sich auch an der Statistik: Normalerweise schneiden die Leuts im Frhjahr ein Tick schlechter ab als die Prflinge im Herbst. Der Unterschied liegt aber bei ein bis zwei Punkten. 

Diesmal lag der Schnitt aber nach etlichen Jahren wieder unter 180 Punkten. Das liegt mit Sicherheit auch an Psycho. 

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

woher hast du denn diese statistiken

----------


## Sahni

impp kannst du dir alle statistiken bis zum jahre 1999 anschauen...
Da sieht man auch das psycho 10% schlechter ausfiel, als die letzten paar Jahre.
Obwohl wir es immernoch viel leichter haben, als die Studenten um 2000rum. Dementsprechend find ich das mit psycho nicht so schlimm. Hab zumindest ganz gut geraten bei der f11 ^^

----------


## Recall8

Ich hatte Seminar und Kurs bei der Professorin,die die neuen Fragen stellt.Hoffe,dass mich das gut darauf vorbereitet hat. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

@recall

kann man deine Prof. bestechen (((-; ? 
Das wr mal ne gute Nachricht !!! (-;

----------


## Resi_Stent

@Recall8: oh, da ist ja cool!
hatte Sie denn irgendwelche Schwerpunkte?


@all: blde, das garde jetzt die Fragensteller wechseln mussten und die das soooo verndern haben  :Oh nee...:

----------


## runderling

@ recall

was hat die denn fr Lieblingsschwepunkte? brigens, bei mir im Nachbarort wohnt ein Typ, der die IMPP-Fragen in Mainz macht!Stand im Lokalteil der hiesigen Zeitung .Ich kenne ihn leider  ihn nicht, man sollte wirklich ein Grillfest veranstalten und ihn unter Alkohol etwas befragen knnen, aber das Wetter ist einfach zu sch....

Ich hatte ja schon vor 1 oder 2 Wochen geschrieben, dass Pscho aus diesem Frhjahr bei mir der reinste Horror war, so verrckt das ist, ich werde meine meisten Punkte in Anatomie und Biochemie holen, kmpfe mich ja immer noch etwas durch Physik, aber das sichere Punktedaunenkissen  bei Psycho kann man vergessen, wenn die wieder so blde Fragen wie im Frhjahr stellen und nicht wieder auf die alten Schwerpunkte umschwenken !

(Wie heit es so schn: ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich  :kotzen:  en mchte...)

----------


## bremer

Der Prozess, wie die Fragen entstehen, ist dann doch etwas komplizierter, als ihr es euch wahrscheinlich vorstellt.

----------


## TheStressor

HAHAHAHA,  :Woow:   :Woow:   :Woow: 

ich habe gerade das Wort "Ghrelin" gelesen. 
Ich dachte, ich bin bei Herr der Ringe oder so hnlich !!!  :Grinnnss!: 
What is dat then ?? Muss man das etwa auch wissen ???

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

> HAHAHAHA,   
> 
> ich habe gerade das Wort "Ghrelin" gelesen. 
> Ich dachte, ich bin bei Herr der Ringe oder so hnlich !!! 
> What is dat then ?? Muss man das etwa auch wissen ???
> 
> LG



es gibt verschiedene ghreline....musst dir aber nicht alle 4 merken...reicht wenn du eins kennst.... 

hier ein link dazu 


http://apelounge.com/wp-content/uplo...6/2zhrqsiz.jpg

----------


## -Julchen-

Gibts Extrapunkte, wenn man alle vier Ghreline kennt?
Aber lacht nicht, ich dachte das ganze zweite Semester lang, das heit Ghrelin, weils auf ner Vorlesungsfolie falsch drauf stand :Woow:

----------


## bremer

@-Julchen-

Verdammt, ich wollte doch den 1000. Beitrag schreiben  :grrrr....: 

Ach, das warst du gar nicht. Das war cookie-monster.

----------


## Sahni

Wie schauts aus mit den Hunger- und Sattheitszentrum? 
Hlt das impp immernoch an der annahme fest, dass das zwei eigenstndige zentren im hypothalamus sind?

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: 1001 ist doch auch schn :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

Er wird dir gleich antworten, dass es der 1002 beitrag ist, da du den 1001 beitrag verfasst hat. ;)

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster:

oh mann, der war echt gut.  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab mir echt einen abgelacht. Das tat mal gut, heute nach all den Niederlagen.

Lernt ihr alle noch ?? Bin am Kreuzen von Tag 1 Frhjahr 2011. Komisch, das ist das erste Physikum bei dem ich wahrscheinlich am ersten Tag besser bin als an Tag 2. Versteh die Welt nicht mehr...

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

> Er wird dir gleich antworten, dass es der 1002 beitrag ist, da du den 1001 beitrag verfasst hat. ;)


Nein nein, ich meinte ja, das ich den 1001 beitrag geschrieben hab und der mindestens genauso gut ist, wei der 1000.  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

> @cookiemonster:
> 
> oh mann, der war echt gut. 
> Hab mir echt einen abgelacht. Das tat mal gut, heute nach all den Niederlagen.
> 
> Lernt ihr alle noch ?? Bin am Kreuzen von Tag 1 Frhjahr 2011. Komisch, das ist das erste Physikum bei dem ich wahrscheinlich am ersten Tag besser bin als an Tag 2. Versteh die Welt nicht mehr...
> 
> LG


Ja, das fand ich auch :Grinnnss!:  Auerdem schn zu wissen, dass man nicht allein dasteht mit den Niederlagen!

----------


## cookiemonster

hm also ich lern nicht mehr so richtig aktiv.....halt die sachen nochmal wiederholen. in den skripten schmkern und im prometheus paar bilder anguggn. werde sowieso nicht alles komplett wiederholen knnen. die zeit fr histo hat leider nicht so wirklich gereicht...morgen wird dann 2011 komplett gekreuzt. und dann alle falschen fragen ab 2005 nochmal durchgearbeitet....so ist der plan.
und wie verbringt ihr so die nchsten paar tage?
ab 24.ten wird dann richtig gelebt in saus und braus!! dieses hhlenmenschartige vegetieren am schreibtisch ist dann mal vorbei fr gewissen zeit ... yippei

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster

na dann, viel Spa mit Frhjahr 2011. Das hat mir so richtig den Appetit verdorben. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass so ein Mist nicht nochmal gefragt wird. 

Und wenn, dann bitte genau dieselben Fragen (((-;

Werde bis Sonntag das Biochemie-Poster von MediLearn mir reinziehen. Chemie-Strukturformeln wiederholen. Anatomie Becken und Untere Ext. wiederholen. Ein bichen Histo noch. Und dann ab Montag wieder Physika kreuzen, von 2009 bis 2011. Sind die letzten 5. Sollte hoffentlich dann reichen. 

Ich brauch schon wieder einen Keks ...  :Keks: 

LG

----------


## fatali

also bei mir sind bisher die 3 groen fcher auer anatomie relativ sichere 60% drinne.. ich werd jetzt nomma die 100 seiten psychologie im physikum exakt durcharbeiten und mich auf die anatomie vorbereiten. 10 tage um in anatomie auf 50-60% zu kommen. (hab den scheiss vor ein paar wochen schonma gelernt und ungefhr ALLES wieder vergessen)

ich find das medilearn app zum kreuzen cool - man kann da nmlich zum schluss alle jemals falsch gekreuzten fragen nochmal durchgehen. ein netter zeitvertreib in der sbahn z.B. ^^

----------


## Recall8

Wrde ja gerne Schwerpunkte benennen in psycho,aber das ist nicht mein Fach :Grinnnss!:  Unsere KKlausuren waren hnlich wie das f2011 Physikum,ganz groer tam tam.Ich hab mir die neueste Auflage der ml Skripten besorgt und mache die Montag und Dienstag.Anatomie ist halt Mist.Ohne Lernen hatte 50 Prozent,mit Lernen 60.sehr effizient.da kreuz ich selbst Biochemie lieber  :hmmm...:  Egal jetzt nochmal zusammen reien,denn wir haben bisher schon  viel gemacht und ich lasse mir die Butter nicht mehr vom Brot nehmen,Basta :hmmm...:  Ich werde nchste Woche klar mehr kreuzen,aber dennoch versuchen so viel zu wiederholen wie geht.bis zum letzten Mann ,aber jetzt erstmal Bierchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

hab mal zum "spass" eine alte mediscript cd aus den frhen neunzigern rausgekramt...anatomie gekreuzt und schwuppdiwupp 20% schlechter .... also leute die moral von der geschicht: nicht soweit zurckkreuzen...blubbblubb.....und jetzt setz ich mich vor die glotze zieh mir nen bier rein und glotz fern bis mir die augen zufallen....gutznacht allerseits

----------


## TheStressor

So, hier bin ich wieder: 9 Tage vor der Prfung. Kurz vor acht Uhr morgens.

Hab noch nichts gefrhstckt und grble darber nach, was ich eigentlich Sinnvolles heute lernen knnte. Ich denke, es wird ein groer Mix aus allem. 

Habe ein langes Wochenende vor mir. Euch auch noch viel Spa :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## TheStressor

Heyyy, seid ihr alle noch am Schlafen ???? 

AUFSTEHHHENN !!!! WEITERLERNENNN !!!! ICH MUSS STRESS PRODUZIEREN !!!! bin ja auch der Stressor... ::-stud: 

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

lol. immer mit der ruhe ... bin grad erst aufgestanden......kein stress...werde jetzt mal 2011 komplettie kreuzen in prfungsmodus....mal schauen was bei rauskommt. psycho ken ich ja schon ..

----------


## bremer

Ich hab gestern nach mehrwchiger Abstinenz mal wieder was alkoholisches getrunken. Fr mich auch etwas mehr piano bitte ...

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster: 

ja, lass mal danach Prozente vergleichen. Ich war so gut wie in jedem Fach auer Physio schlechter als sonst....

@bremer: 

Jaaa, Alkohol, ich wei, was du meinst ((-;  :Party: 
Hoffe, du hast keinen Kater !!!

LG

----------


## Amateur101

Hi,

Doofe Frage, aber wo kannst du denn das Physikum 2011 im prfungsmodus kreuzen?!
Habe nur auf der Thieme Seite die fragen als pdf Datei gefunden und Springer das erste hat nur Bis 2010?!?

Wre hilfreich wenn du mir das sage knntest!
Danke

Greetz
 Amateur;)

----------


## Elena1989

> Hi,
> 
> Doofe Frage, aber wo kannst du denn das Physikum 2011 im prfungsmodus kreuzen?!
> Habe nur auf der Thieme Seite die fragen als pdf Datei gefunden und Springer das erste hat nur Bis 2010?!?
> 
> Wre hilfreich wenn du mir das sage knntest!
> Danke
> 
> Greetz
>  Amateur;)


Springer hat mittlerweilr auch das 2011er drin, allerdings nur unter "examen"

----------


## afx

bei examen online von thieme ist das 2011 auch schon drin ...

----------


## -Julchen-

@stressor: Also ich hab heute auch meinen Ich-schlaf-aus-und-lern-vormittags-nix-Tag ::-winky:  Aber nacher nach dem Mittagessen werd ich nochmal gezielt Sachen wiederholen (bin seit gestern durch mit allem) und dann auch nochmal schon bekannte Fragen kreuzen. Ab morgen dann die ganzen Examen, da bin ich mal gespannt. Jetzt langts mir schon nach hundert Fragen. Aber ich hoff, dass liegt am langen auf den Bildschirm starren! Wie soll das sonst im physikum werden :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

> @cookiemonster: 
> 
> ja, lass mal danach Prozente vergleichen. Ich war so gut wie in jedem Fach auer Physio schlechter als sonst....
> 
> @bremer: 
> 
> Jaaa, Alkohol, ich wei, was du meinst ((-; 
> Hoffe, du hast keinen Kater !!!
> 
> LG


also biochemie und chemie jetzt durch. ziemlich viel "altfragen" dementsprechend bin ich mit 92% zufrieden  
jetzt noch physio und physik..oOOOOOooooo

ich hab von dem bier gestern auch nen kater. wie traurig...aber war 0.5L  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

> also biochemie und chemie jetzt durch. ziemlich viel "altfragen" dementsprechend bin ich mit 92% zufrieden  
> jetzt noch physio und physik..oOOOOOooooo
> 
> ich hab von dem bier gestern auch nen kater. wie traurig...aber war 0.5L


RESPEKT !!   :Top: 

(Nicht vor dem Kater, sondern vor 92% ...) da hab ich ja noch was vor mir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster:

92 %???? mann, das ist gut. Chemie fand ich persnlich noch ok. Aber Biochemie fand ich jetzt nicht soooo einfach..

Mal schaun, was der Rest so bringt. Kreuze grad wieder Themenweise...

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

Kann das sein, dass im Allgemeinen die Frhjahr Fragen immer bissl schwieriger sind?

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

Ich glaube, das kann man so nicht sagen. Die meisten meinen, es macht keinen Unterschied. Manche sagen Frhjahr wre sogar einfacher...

Persnlich teile ich aber deine Meinung, ich finde die Prfungen im Frhjahr sind vielleicht nicht schwerer, aber die Fragen finde ich komischer gestellt. Als ob die Fragen einfacher wren, aber man stndig in die Irre gelockt wird... So kommt es mir zumindest vor...

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

ich finde das ist mal so mal so. finde einige herbstexamina schwieriger als frhjahr und umgekehrt. 

lol. eben den rest physiologie 90% und physik sage und schreibe 35% !!! prozent....haha .... was sind das fr komische luft-und-raumfahrt fragen....

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster

physio hatte ich 72 %, und Physik bin ich gar nicht mal so viel schlechter: 27 % ((((-;

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

> @cookiemonster
> 
> physio hatte ich 72 %, und Physik bin ich gar nicht mal so viel schlechter: 27 % ((((-;
> 
> LG


 :Smilie:  


mal guggn. evtl. schau ich mir das mal an. ein tag vor physikum...aber ich bekomm immer so schweissausbrche bei den rechnungen...und die rauben soviel zeit. da verbring ich diese zeit lieber fr was anderes...15 fragen knnen wie schon "berbrcken" oder?  wird schon gehen denke ich. so anatomie und bio auch durch 2011....jetzt nochmal psycho...wie fandet ihr ana F11 ? ziemlich easy peasy und fast nur wiederholungsfragen oder? htte man echt nur die altfragen auswendig gewusst kann man schon gut punkten ....

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh mann, wie schafft ihr es nur, so gut zu kreuzen???? :was ist das...?:

----------


## lilapple

> Oh mann, wie schafft ihr es nur, so gut zu kreuzen????


Das frag ich mich grad auch  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fatali

sind halt freaks  :bhh: 

tapfere 60% sind das ziel leute! ^^

----------


## -Julchen-

> sind halt freaks 
> 
> tapfere 60% sind das ziel leute! ^^


 :Top: 
Ich hab grad nochmal jeweils alle Anatomiefragen von 2007 ab Examenweise gekreuzt.  Von 65 bis 84 ist alles dabei... Das kommt bei mir so auf die Fragen an! Hoffentlich kommen bei uns nur gute Fragen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Ich schaffe auch nicht so viel wie Cookiemonster. Der haut ja alles weg wie warme Semmeln ((-;

Hab bei Anatomie von 2007 bis jetzt auch von 60 bis 79 % alles dabeigehabt. Ich habe immer noch ein kleines PSychoproblem mit dem Psycho im F2011. Wenn das nochmal so wird im Herbst, brauche ich dringend einen anderen Puffer. Nur wo soll ich den herholen ?? In Biochemie kreuze ich definitiv keine 75 oder aufwrts !! Und Physio ist mal so und mal so. 

Also, heute versuch ich mal die anderen Fcher aufzupeppeln und dann schau ich mir mal wieder Psycho an. Das macht mich noch ganz kirreeee..

LG

----------


## Sahni

Cookie das mit ana war hoffe ich ironisch gemeint. Fand da wenige Altfragen wieder und die Bildfragen hatten es teils schon in sich. Zumindest mein schwchstes Fach 2011 gewesen. :P
Mich wrd interessieren, was du am Ende fr ne Punktzahl im F11 erreicht hast.  :Smilie:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Cookie das mit ana war hoffe ich ironisch gemeint. Fand da wenige Altfragen wieder und die Bildfragen hatten es teils schon in sich. Zumindest mein schwchstes Fach 2011 gewesen. :P
> Mich wrd interessieren, was du am Ende fr ne Punktzahl im F11 erreicht hast.


hm also ana fand ich ziemlich fair. bis auf die bildfrage mit der fetalen lunge....die anderen bildfragen gingen doch oder....87,9% am ende gesamt F11. physik und psycho haben am ende den schnitt nach unten gezogen. aber was solls.

----------


## bremer

Was genau findet ihr denn so schwierig in Physik?

----------


## Elena1989

> Was genau findet ihr denn so schwierig in Physik?


Alles  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei mir scheitert's daran, dass ich mir keine Formeln merken kann. Und die wollen ja auch noch immer andere Formeln....

Hab jetzt grade Tag 1 von H10 gekreuzt, insgesamt 70%. Ist ganz ok (bei Physik 35 %  :Grinnnss!:  Aber nachdem mein Tag 2 dank Anaotmie normalerweise ja nicht sooo berrauschend ist, durchaus noch verbesserungswrdig.
Hab keine Lust auf eine allzu knappe Kiste, das machen meine Nerven nicht mit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Wer sich den Verlauf aller Hirnnerven merken kann, die Prozentzahlen der Blutbestandteile und die Strukturformeln der Aminosure sollte sich doch auch ein paar Formeln merken knnen, oder?

----------


## cookiemonster

> Was genau findet ihr denn so schwierig in Physik?


alles     :Smilie: 



und das is soooooo langweilig. wenn ich diese langen fragen schon lese muss ich k+tzen...hab auch keine lust wirklich das noch mir anzueignen wenn es nicht ntig zum bestehen ist ....

----------


## -Julchen-

> Was genau findet ihr denn so schwierig in Physik?


Nichts, ich mag Physik! ::-oopss:  aber ber 60% komm ich trotzdem nicht... Dafr hasse ich Chemie-aber da sind im Physikum die Fragen zum Glck nicht so Assi :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Blder drecks Psychoteil Frhjahr 2011!! *aufreg*
Man, was frn Mist  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

> Wer sich den Verlauf aller Hirnnerven merken kann, die Prozentzahlen der Blutbestandteile und die Strukturformeln der Aminosure sollte sich doch auch ein paar Formeln merken knnen, oder?


Das mag sein, dass es funktiuonieren knnte. Aber Physik interessiert mich noch viel weniger wie das andere Zeug und dann ist mir der Aufwand in Relation zu den 15 Fragen ehrlich gesagt zu gro  :Grinnnss!: 
Und nachdem ich noch nie das geringste Verstndnis fr Physik hatte, wre es doch mit einigem Aufwand verbunden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Blder drecks Psychoteil Frhjahr 2011!! *aufreg*
> Man, was frn Mist


da geb ich dir zu 110 % recht

----------


## TheStressor

Und ich gebe dir auch mind. zu 100 % recht.  :Top: 

Bin grad am Themenweise-Biochemie-Kreuzen. Luft besser als ich dachte. Komisch, bei einzelnen Themen liege ich im Schnitt zwischen 80 und 90 %. Aber wenn alles auf einem Haufen gefragt wird, k... ich ab. 

Bin schon eine merkwrdige Kreatur... :Luigi von Rippenspreizer:

----------


## -Julchen-

Jippie! Fertig fr heute ::-dance: 
Ab morgen dann ganze Examen. Meint ihr, ich soll das chronologisch machen, oder ist das vllig egal?? Dann wrd ich nmlich mit F11 anfangen, wegen Psycho...

----------


## fatali

ihr habt nur 20-30% gekreuzt? das wre ja mein todesurteil.

omg ich werd glaub ich morgen mal ganz schnell 100 seiten psychologie durcharbeiten und dann mal auch probeweise psycho kreuzen. 

mit 20-30% in psycho kann ich einpacken, das kann ich nich mit anderen fchern ausgleichen  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen

also, ich werde noch heute und morgen themenspezifisch kreuzen. Das hilft mir gerade ganz gut weiter. 

Und ab Montag kreuze ich dann die Physika erneut von 2008 oder 2009 aufwrts. Die letzten 3 kreuze ich dann richtig intensiv.

Ich hoffe, das reicht. Mehr geht nicht mehr und ich habe so langsam auch keine Lust mehr....

LG

----------


## TheStressor

@fatali

waas, wer hat denn 20-30 % Psycho gekreuzt ???? Das glaube ich nicht. 

Ich denke, es war die Rede davon, dass 20-30 % weniger als sonst gekreuzt wurde.

----------


## fatali

achso puh. ich dachte schon. unntige panik  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Amateur101

Danke an alle fr die info!

bin echt baff wie gut das bei euch luft!! 
ich kreuze irgendwie nur zwischen 61 und 67 prozent! (also insgesamt) 
(nomen est omen :Smilie: )
mehr war bisher nicht mglich! und wenn dann der 10% puffer vom stressor reinkommt wird es knapp...... :Smilie: 

bin echt schockiert ber eure Ergebnisse :Smilie: 


mal sehen was passiert sind ja noch 9 tage!

----------


## xHell84

> Blder drecks Psychoteil Frhjahr 2011!! *aufreg*
> Man, was frn Mist


das war mein Physikum ...Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe , aber das war echt sch*** ! vorallem dass Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist , und ich nur 2 Stunden vorhin geschlaffen habe! wenn ich nur mich dran erinnere , kriege ich Panik ! aber Sommer sollte eig. immer einfacher sein .

Kopf hoch , es wird schon !  :Top:

----------


## xHell84

> Danke an alle fr die info!
> 
> bin echt baff wie gut das bei euch luft!! 
> ich kreuze irgendwie nur zwischen 61 und 67 prozent! (also insgesamt) 
> (nomen est omen)
> mehr war bisher nicht mglich! und wenn dann der 10% puffer vom stressor reinkommt wird es knapp......
> 
> bin echt schockiert ber eure Ergebnisse
> 
> ...




Ich habe nimmer mehr als 70% n der Vorbereitung gekriegt , imPhysikum war das 7% weniger , also 63%  :Keks: . sie verlangen normalerweise nicht mehr als 58% als bestehensgrenzen .

----------


## Michael72

Also zum Thema Physik kann ich nur sagen: Besorgt euch das MediLearn Skript Physik! Hat man an einem Tag durchgearbeitet und danach sind die meisten Physikfragen kein Problem mehr. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung! Und selbst wenn man nach dem einen Tag nur 5/15 beantworten kann, sind 5 Richtige fr einen Tag doch keine schlechte Ausbeute, das kann schon mal der grosse Unterschied sein!

----------


## bremer

MediLearn hilft zwar, noch wichtiger ist aber kreuzen und halt ganz banal rechnen ben. 

Oft scheiterts am richtigen Umrechnen der Einheiten.

----------


## bremer

> Ich habe nimmer mehr als 70% n der Vorbereitung gekriegt , imPhysikum war das 7% weniger , also 63% . sie verlangen normalerweise nicht mehr als 58% als bestehensgrenzen .


Ich sag doch, die 10% Theorie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Kann es nicht sein, dass man in der Prfung besser abschneidet als vorher ???

Man ist doch an sich in der Prfung besser konzentriert und weniger abgelenkt. 

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es Leute gibt die fast 10 % schlechter sind in der Prfung als beim Kreuzen vor der Prfung, aber ich glaube es gibt auch eine positive Spanne von 5-10 %. 

Das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, um mir ein bichen mehr Mut zu machen  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

jetzt geht die diskussion der 10% theorie schon wieder los  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Wenn ihr ganze Examen kreuzt, macht ihr dass dann im Prfungsmodus? Hab das jetzt mal so gemacht und finde das aber garnicht so geschickt. Man sieht ja nicht, was man falsch hat und bekommt auch die Lsung nicht, und keinen Kommentar! 
Ist es doof, die ganzen examen auch im Lernmodus zu kreuzen??

----------


## TheStressor

Also ich habe immer im Lernmodus gekreuzt. Da sehe ich gleich, was ich falsch gekreuzt habe und kann das danach immer noch korrigieren oder nachlesen. Im Prfungsmodus saust du drber und wenn du dir danach ( d.h. mindestens nach 3-4 Stunden oder sogar erst am nchsten Tag ) die Frage nochmals ansehen willst, musst du erstmal wieder berlegen, weshalb du das jetzt gekreuzt hattest oder dich erst mal wieder in dir Frage reinarbeiten. 

Das ist Megazeitverschwendung finde ich. Da ich noch nie von jemandem gehrt habe, der sich wegen Zeitnot im Physikum beschwert, braucht man auch deswegen nicht den Prfungsmodus durchzuziehen, denn der eigentliche Zweck des Prfungsmodus soll ja sein, dass man in der vorgegebenen Zeit durchkommt. Oder seh ich das falsch ??

LG

----------


## lilapple

Gott bewahre, 10 Prozent schlechter wren ja ne Katastrophe! 
Ich hoff die ganze Zeit darauf, dass es in der Prfung (andere Bedingungen, hhere Konzentration...) eher besser wird...  :grrrr....: 

Ich kreuz auch nur im Lernmodus, find den Prfungsmodus relativ sinnfrei, die Grnde dafr habt ihr ja schon genannt.

----------


## -Julchen-

Gut, dann mach ich das jetzt auch so! Auf zu Tag 2 F2010...

----------


## runderling

Ich kreuze auch nur im Lernmodus aus den o.g. Grnden.

Aber ich bin entzckt: nachdem ich nochmal das Medilearnheft durchgeackert habe, bekomme ich doch noch die eine oder andere Erleuchtung in Physik, so dass ich auch hier nicht ganz verraten und verkauft bin und null Fragen kreuze.. Bin richtig stolz auf mich! Habe beschlossen, jetzt ein wenig langsamer zu treten, kreuze auch so um die 80% insgesamt, fhle mich also (auch mit dem 10-Puffer *g*) langsam auf der sicheren Seite. Psycho ist in den alten Examina gut, wenn allerdings die Fragen denen vom Frhjahr hneln werden, gibt es einen Absturz, ich kapiere da einfach nicht den Unterschied zwischen Verdrngung, Isolation und was wei ich alles noch.. Trotzdem kann ich es wohl auffangen. 
So, jetzt noch ein wenig Nachmittagsarbeit, will abends versuchen, nichts mehr zu tun, da ich ja doch jeden morgen schon um 8 Uhr am Schreibtisch sitze.Die letzten Nchte habe ich nur Alptrume vom Kreuzen gehabt, das will ich einfach nicht mehr.
Viel mehr Sorgen habe ich vor dem Mndlichen,keine Ahnung, wie ich mich da vorbereiten soll. Aber erst mal das Schriftliche rumkriegen, vielleicht habe ich mal Glck und eine nette Prfungskommision, so dass ich mich nicht total blamiere.....

----------


## Recall8

ich habe fast nur im prfungsModus ge-x. da konnte ich eine reale Besserung feststellen auf teilweise 90 Prozent Plus in Anatomie ohne Kommentare.die sind ohnehin oft fragwrdig.

----------


## -Julchen-

So ein Sch***!!! Das erste ganze Examen lief ja mal garnicht wie ich das will...  :Oh nee...: Hoffentlich werden die nchsten besser!! Jetzt bin ich deprimiert :was ist das...?:

----------


## blondie01

Oh man, ich hab mir fr heute Physik vorgenommen - das geht ja mal gar nicht..mal abgesehen davon, dass es mich nicht wirklich interessiert, schmeien die ja nur so um sich mit formeln...hatte eigentlich gehofft so 8-10 punkte zu kreuzen, aber von der Vorstellung muss ich mich wohl verabschieden  :grrrr....:

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

Wie hast du denn abgeschnitten ?? War mit 66 % ca. einigermaen zufrieden, auch wenn der erste Tag nicht so prickelnd war bei mir !!!

Kopf hoch, du hast ja noch gut Wiederholungszeit

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

@julchen: kopf hoch ! das wird schon....wrde fast ausschlielich nur noch kreuzen.....am tag des examens wird dann automatisch das richtige kreuzchen gesetzt....  :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

@stressor: Bei mir ist auch Tag 1 so schlecht gewesen. Eigentlich nur wegen Chemie, hab mir da grad nochmal alle Fragen angeschaut, ich komm mit denen einfach nicht klar... Chemie waren nur 46%!!!  :Nixweiss: 
Insgesamt also Tag 1 und 2 wrens immerhin noch 73%, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht :hmmm...:  Und in Anatomie muss ich eindeutig genauer lesen, da knnt ich mich im Nachhinein fr 
manche Fehler schlagen :Wand: 
@cookie: Hoffen wir, dass du Recht hast! 
Aber Danke, genau sowas brauch ich! Das msst ihr mir die nchste Woche jeden Tag mindestens einmal sagen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

> @stressor: Bei mir ist auch Tag 1 so schlecht gewesen. Eigentlich nur wegen Chemie, hab mir da grad nochmal alle Fragen angeschaut, ich komm mit denen einfach nicht klar... Chemie waren nur 46%!!! 
> Insgesamt also Tag 1 und 2 wrens immerhin noch 73%, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht Und in Anatomie muss ich eindeutig genauer lesen, da knnt ich mich im Nachhinein fr 
> manche Fehler schlagen
> @cookie: Hoffen wir, dass du Recht hast! 
> Aber Danke, genau sowas brauch ich! Das msst ihr mir die nchste Woche jeden Tag mindestens einmal sagen


73% is doch gut !!! die klinik ruft .... im examen wirst du die fragen bestimmt gaaanz genau lesen...das hab ich mir jedenfalls vorgenommen....


ich mach jetzt mal nen mittagsschlaf.

----------


## Elena1989

> @stressor: Bei mir ist auch Tag 1 so schlecht gewesen. Eigentlich nur wegen Chemie, hab mir da grad nochmal alle Fragen angeschaut, ich komm mit denen einfach nicht klar... Chemie waren nur 46%!!! 
> Insgesamt also Tag 1 und 2 wrens immerhin noch 73%, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht Und in Anatomie muss ich eindeutig genauer lesen, da knnt ich mich im Nachhinein fr 
> manche Fehler schlagen
> @cookie: Hoffen wir, dass du Recht hast! 
> Aber Danke, genau sowas brauch ich! Das msst ihr mir die nchste Woche jeden Tag mindestens einmal sagen


Aber gesamt 73% ist doch super!  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein bestes Gesamtergebnis bisher waren 72,6% und da bin ich beinahe in Jubelgeschrei ausgebrochen  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab jetzt vorhin Tag 2 von H10 gekreuzt. Insgesamt 66% und das auch nur, weil's in Psycho 90 waren  :Blush: 
Anatomie 50% und Bio 55 ist halt jetzt nicht soooooo berrauschend. 
Aber Tag 1 war besser (bis auf Physik  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

Mich haben am ersten Tag auch Chemie und (was sonst ) Physik runtergezogen. Lag in Chemie bei 43 %. Ich versteh nicht, wie ich manchmal 80 % kreuzen kann in Chemie und manchmal unter 50 %. So krass darf doch die Differenz nicht sein, und so schnell kann ich wohl kaum Chemie lernen und verlernen. ((-;

Aber hab F2010 auch vo 5 Tage gekreuzt. Hoffe, dass ich nun besser geworden bin

Bin dabei Biochemie komplett zu wiederholen von 2007-2010 themenweise. Bin bald fertig...mit den Nerven... :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> Mich haben am ersten Tag auch Chemie und (was sonst ) Physik runtergezogen. Lag in Chemie bei 43 %. Ich versteh nicht, wie ich manchmal 80 % kreuzen kann in Chemie und manchmal unter 50 %. So krass darf doch die Differenz nicht sein, und so schnell kann ich wohl kaum Chemie lernen und verlernen. ((-;


Das mit Chemie ist bei mir aber auch so! Hatte an einem Tag 93% in Chemie und am nchsten waren es 35. Ich finde, die Fragen sind ausgesprochen unterschiedlich. Mal sind sie wirklich total einfach und dann fragen sie so merkwrdiges Zeug..

----------


## TheStressor

@elena:

Mann, wie ihr alle 90 % kreuzt in Psycho, echt Respekt. 

Hatte Herbst 2010 2.Tag 60 % in Anatomie und 60 % in Bio, aber dann nur 66 % in Psycho. Wie schlecht ist das denn ??? Wenn ich 80 % aufwrts kreuzen knnte in Psycho, das wr soooooooooo schnnnnnn......

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena und stressor: Das ist genau das gleiche bei mir! Einmal 90% in Chemie und jetzt pltzlich 46%! Wo ist da die Logik? Man kann es ja eben nicht mal kurz verlernt haben... 
Und Psycho, dacht ich, ist 2011 eh blder geworden?!

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena und stressor: Das ist genau das gleiche bei mir! Einmal 90% in Chemie und jetzt pltzlich 46%! Wo ist da die Logik? Man kann es ja eben nicht mal kurz verlernt haben... 
> Und Psycho, dacht ich, ist 2011 eh blder geworden?!


Das hrt man, ja.. Ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist. (Auch wenn man hier immer anderes liest.) Aber ich brauche mindestens 70% in Psycho, sonst sieht's ganz dster aus....

----------


## TheStressor

So, hab jetzt alle Biochemie-Fragen smtlicher Themen von 2007-2010 durchgekreuzt ( 545 Fragen ): Schnitt 72 % 

Ich hab jetzt genug von Biochemie.
Wort des Tages: Succinyl-CoA-Acetacetat-CoA-Transferase

Jetzt gehts weiter mit Physio und Anatomie !!!

LG ::-stud:

----------


## -Julchen-

> So, hab jetzt alle Biochemie-Fragen smtlicher Themen von 2007-2010 durchgekreuzt ( 545 Fragen ): Schnitt 72 % 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt genug von Biochemie.
> Wort des Tages: Succinyl-CoA-Acetacetat-CoA-Transferase
> 
> Jetzt gehts weiter mit Physio und Anatomie !!!
> 
> LG


Alle Fragen??? Da wirst ja wahnsinnig!  :Grinnnss!:  
Meint ihr, es reicht, sich 10 Tage aufs Mndliche vorzubereiten? Ich wollt nmlich die Woche nach dem Schriftlichen zwei Tage wegfahren und ab Sonntag erst wieder was tun. Aber jetzt bin ich mir doch so unsicher, ob das klug ist :Nixweiss:

----------


## bremer

10 Tage halt ich fr absolut ausreichend. Ich bin das WE nach dem schriftlichen auf einen 25. Geburstag eingeladen, da wird es hoch hergehen, und am Freitag drauf halt die mndliche. Allerdings kann ich die Sachen auch schon ziemlich gut.

----------


## afx

klar, mach die zwei tage frei und fang dann mit frischer kraft wieder an. 10 tage sind doch ne menge. viele haben ja deutl. weniger zeit und das geht auch irgendwie ...

----------


## TheStressor

> Alle Fragen??? Da wirst ja wahnsinnig!  
> Meint ihr, es reicht, sich 10 Tage aufs Mndliche vorzubereiten? Ich wollt nmlich die Woche nach dem Schriftlichen zwei Tage wegfahren und ab Sonntag erst wieder was tun. Aber jetzt bin ich mir doch so unsicher, ob das klug ist


Das war eher so eine Art Frustkreuzen, da ich irgendwie genervt war von Biochemie. Ich hoffe die paar Hundert Fragen haben sich auch gelohnt (((-;

LG

----------


## TheStressor

Nur so ne Frage zur Ablenkung:

Ist der zentrale Venendruck etwas anderes als der Venendruck ??

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

> Nur so ne Frage zur Ablenkung:
> 
> Ist der zentrale Venendruck etwas anderes als der Venendruck ??
> 
> LG



hm zentraler venendruck ist eher herznah oder? 

@julchen: ich glaub das ist sogar eher frderlich frs mndliche. werde nachma schriftlichen auch erstmal 2-3 entspannen und nichts tun. den kopf mal frei kriegen.

----------


## bremer

Zentraler Venendruck ist der Druck in der rechten Herzkammer

----------


## TheStressor

ahh danke, das kam ziemlich hufig vor bei den "ich liege und stehe dann auf"-Fragen und da der Begriff mal zentral hie und mal nicht, wusste ich nicht mehr, ob es da berhaupt einen Unterschied gibt. 

Danke fr die Erklrung !!!

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

> Zentraler Venendruck ist der Druck in der rechten Herzkammer


in der Diastole

----------


## cookiemonster

> Zentraler Venendruck ist der Druck in der rechten Herzkammer


nein, im rechten herzvorhof....

----------


## bremer

Dann erklr mal, zur bung, warum der zentrale Venendruck abfllt, wenn du aufstehst.

----------


## bremer

stimmt, habs auch grad nachgelesen, der Druck in der rechten Kammer ndert sich ja stndig, deswegen wird zur Definition der Druck im Vorhof genommen bzw. whrend der Diastole, wie SkYSkYSkY schon richtig gesagt hat. Gut aufgepasst ;)

----------


## TheStressor

Das heit also, wenn wir aufstehen, 

1. sinkt zunchst mal das Herzschlagvolumen ab, weil einfach das Blut in die Fe absackt.

2. Das Herz steuert gegen indem es die Herzfrequenz erhht. ( mit Hilfe der Messung von Barorezeptoren und Erhhung des Sympathikus )

3. Der periphere Widerstand steigt an, damit das Blut in den Beinen die Gefe nicht ausleiert und ein gewisser Gegendruck herrscht.

4. Da der periphere Widerstand ansteigt und das Herz (noch) nicht in der Lage ist das Blut aus den Beinen so schnell wieder nach oben zu befrdern, sinkt das Volumen im rechten Vorhof. 

Hab ich das jetzt geschnallt, oder steh ich auf dem SChlauch ??

----------


## TheStressor

Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen, dass die Nierendurchblutung ebenfalls abnimmt (((-;

----------


## bremer

> Das heit also, wenn wir aufstehen, 
> 
> 1. sinkt zunchst mal das Herzschlagvolumen ab, weil einfach das Blut in die Fe absackt.
> 
> 2. Das Herz steuert gegen indem es die Herzfrequenz erhht. ( mit Hilfe der Messung von Barorezeptoren und Erhhung des Sympathikus )
> 
> 3. Der periphere Widerstand steigt an, damit das Blut in den Beinen die Gefe nicht ausleiert und ein gewisser Gegendruck herrscht.
> 
> 4. Da der periphere Widerstand ansteigt und das Herz (noch) nicht in der Lage ist das Blut aus den Beinen so schnell wieder nach oben zu befrdern, sinkt das Volumen im rechten Vorhof. 
> ...


Weder vllig auf dem Schlauch noch vllig verstanden, wrde ich sage  :hmmm...:

----------


## TheStressor

Hehe, der war gut.  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber halbe Punkte gibt es leider nicht beim Physikum. 

Klr mich bitte auf, irgendwie denke ich fehlt mir noch ein Bindeglied...

LG

----------


## bremer

Vielleicht mchte sich ja noch jemand anders versuchen, bevor ich aufklre. Das sind gute bungen frs Mndliche.

----------


## SuperSonic

> 1. sinkt zunchst mal das Herzschlagvolumen ab, weil einfach das Blut in die Fe absackt.


Sag das blo nicht in der mndlichen Prfung! Das Blut "sackt" nicht in die Fe "ab" (das verhindern die Venenklappen), sondern es findet eine Umverteilung von intrathorakal in die vensen Kapazittsgefe im Becken und den Beinen statt.

----------


## TheStressor

okaaaaaaay, stimmt. also umverteilung und keine absackung !!! klar, was sollen denn die venenklappen auch sonst fr einen sinn haben ??

sonst noch was falsch ???

----------


## bremer

Da fehlt noch ein ganz wichtiger Mechanismus. Was ist die Folge von dem erniedrigten zvd?

----------


## afx

frank-starling-mechanismus sorgt fr abfall des schlagvolumens und somit auch des hmv?

----------


## TheStressor

hmm, also, erniedrigtes HZV, erhhte Herzfrequenz, ... erhht sich der Venentonus ??? Meinst du das ?? Oder vielleicht verschiebt sich die Ventilebene des Herzens, um das Blut aus den Beinvenen nach oben zu "ziehen" ??? Mehr fllt mir grad nicht ein....

----------


## cookiemonster

> Da fehlt noch ein ganz wichtiger Mechanismus. Was ist die Folge von dem erniedrigten zvd?


sprichst du lsliche mediatoren an die systemisch freigesetzt werden?

----------


## bremer

> frank-starling-mechanismus sorgt fr abfall des schlagvolumens und somit auch des hmv?


Das ist genau der Punkt.

ZVD fllt, Fllung der rechten Herzkammer ist niedriger, damit auch (Frank-Starling) Fllung der linken Herzkammer, damit sinkt das Schlagvolumen und somit auch das HMV und damit auch der Blutdruck, die Barorezeptoren registrieren den Blutdruckabfall und regulieren durch Sympathikuserhhung und Parasympathikuserniedrigung eine Frequenzsteigerung und eine Tonuserhhung in den Widerstandsgefen.

----------


## TheStressor

Na, jetzt wirds so langsam richtig spannend  ::-oopss: 

LG

----------


## TheStressor

sorry, war kurz weg: 

Klar, den Frank-Starling-Mechanismus hatte ich fast komplett vergessen !!! Der wird irgendwie nie gefragt, kann das sein ??? 
Jedenfalls nicht direkt!

Danke fr die Erklrungen

LG

----------


## Sahni

Oh man. Verpasst hab ich wohl nichts. Orthostase ist sowas von berbewertet ^^. Was aber interessant daran ist: Um die orthostase zu untersttzen bei lteren Menschen (die zB hingefallen sind) sollte man sie nicht einfach hochzerren, sondern passiv bei dem aufstehen untersttzen. Dadurch aktiviert sich die Muskelpumpe und untersttzt so die ausreichende Fllung des Herzens. Fand ich zumindest ganz interessant. Sonst kanns halt sein, dass sie einem direkt wieder hinfallen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Alle Fragen??? Da wirst ja wahnsinnig!  
> Meint ihr, es reicht, sich 10 Tage aufs Mndliche vorzubereiten? Ich wollt nmlich die Woche nach dem Schriftlichen zwei Tage wegfahren und ab Sonntag erst wieder was tun. Aber jetzt bin ich mir doch so unsicher, ob das klug ist


also, ich werde mir sogar einige tage freinehmen. hab aber auch bissl mehr zeit. aber ich glaube, dass es ziemlich wichtig ist, einfach bisschen kraft wieder zu tanken, weil ich merk langsam richtig, wie mir die energie ausgeht!

----------


## Recall8

ich merk da auch gerade.ich wrde zwar vieles nochmal gerne lesen,aber irgendwie kein bock mehr.wrde gerne diese Woche schreiben.danach mache ich auch erstmal paar Tage frei.hab erst am 20.nochmal 4 Wochen warten,echt zeitig

----------


## Galenos

> Zentraler Venendruck ist der Druck in der rechten Herzkammer


Lol, so eine arrogante Art und dann kommt sowas  :Kaffee:

----------


## Medi2009

Jo da muss man Galenos wohl zustimmen, der ZVD ist wohl eher der Druck im rechten Vorhof nicht Kammer.

----------


## bremer

> Lol, so eine arrogante Art und dann kommt sowas


1) Wieso arrogant?
2) Das ist lngst geklrt, aber wenn einem nichts besseres einfllt..
3) Wenn du dich an Fehlern andere aufgeilen mchtest, bitte, aber wisch das dann auch wieder weg ...

----------


## bremer

> Jo da muss man Galenos wohl zustimmen, der ZVD ist wohl eher der Druck im rechten Vorhof nicht Kammer.


Trittbrettfahrer?

----------


## Recall8

nehmt euch mal alle nicht so wichtig. ist nur Forum.  :hmmm...:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

Guten Morgen!
Naa wer ist auch schon soo frh wach?  :Smilie: 
Muss heut mal etwas frher beginnen, war die letzten Tage zu spt auf. :P

Und Recall  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## bremer

@Sahni

Dank Baustelle bin ich jetzt auch wach. Erstmal n Kaffee.

@Recall8

Ich kann einfach nicht meine Klappe halten. Das konnte ich noch nie  :hmmm...:

----------


## afx

> Dank Baustelle bin ich jetzt auch wach. Erstmal n Kaffee.


bei mir dito. ich frag mich ja wie viele wochen die noch ab 7:00 uhr mit schwerem gert direkt vor meinem fenster rumwerkeln mssen ... cht jetzt!

----------


## TheStressor

Hey Leutz

bin auch schon seit einer STunde wach, musste aber erst mal ne Stunde berlegen, was ich berhaupt heute machen soll:

Zur Auswahl steht, Physika ab 2009/2010 durchkreuzen, bis das groe Kotz... kommt oder doch eher wieder themenspezifisch noch Anatomie/Histo/Embryo kreuzen...

Hab so langsam auch keine Lust mehr, aber heyyyyyyyy 7 Tage noch. Verdammt. Ich will nicht...

----------


## cookiemonster

alles frhaufsteher hier?!  :Smilie:  

hab auch NULL BOCK mehr....

----------


## Recall8

im ZahnMedizin Studium musste ich Lernen die klappe zu halten, in der Medizin hat man da wieder mehr Optionen  :Grinnnss!:  das hab ich in den Kursen schon gemerkt  :bhh:  :bhh:

----------


## TheStressor

Sagt mal liebe Mitbrger, was macht ihr eigentlich jetzt die letzten 7 Tage noch ???

Kreuzt ihr wie die Verrckten oder schaut ihr euch nur noch ein paar Einzelheiten an ?

Und wenn Kreuzen: Ab wann denn ??? Nochmals alles von 2008 ?? Ein bichen viel, oder ?? Ab 2009 ?? 2010 ?? Oder doch lieber 2011 3x kreuzen ??

Irgendwie fehlen mir auf den letzten Metern jetzt die Lernideen...Her mit euren Tips.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

Recall, warum nach dem Zahnmedizinstudium noch humanmedizin? Wrd mich mal interessieren? Solls spter Mund-Kiefer-Gesichtschirurgie werden? 
Dann hast du ja schon Physikum-Erfahrung gesammelt.  :Smilie:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Sagt mal liebe Mitbrger, was macht ihr eigentlich jetzt die letzten 7 Tage noch ???
> 
> Kreuzt ihr wie die Verrckten oder schaut ihr euch nur noch ein paar Einzelheiten an ?
> 
> Und wenn Kreuzen: Ab wann denn ??? Nochmals alles von 2008 ?? Ein bichen viel, oder ?? Ab 2009 ?? 2010 ?? Oder doch lieber 2011 3x kreuzen ??
> 
> Irgendwie fehlen mir auf den letzten Metern jetzt die Lernideen...Her mit euren Tips..


genauso gehts mir auch....kreuze noch bissi rum....

----------


## sebi86

Bin auch seit 2 Tagen mit dem Lernstoff durch und kreuze jetzt die letzten Altexamina und werd dann nochmal eine Generalwiederholung machen, also meinen Ordner nochmal durchschaun und die Kurzlehrbcher / Medilearnhefte nochmal berfliegen, sprich das anschaun, was ich mir markiert hab  :Smilie: 
Hajo und halt noch so die ganzen Details zum Auswendiglernen reinpressen...

Und ganz wichtig ... mich versuchen, nicht allzu verrckt zu machen  :Smilie:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also ich wei ja nicht, aber langsam glaub ich doch, dass es im Physikum dann besser wird. Ich mach hier Fehler, die sind echt unntig und merks aber dirket beim anklicken. Das ist dann doch ein Nachteil am Lernmodus...
Ich werd jetzt auch alle ab 2009 durchkreuzen, ist aber das erste Mal. Wieviel Prozent kommen denn bei euch so raus, also bei Tag1 und 2 zusammen?

----------


## Sahni

Ich kreuze auch nur noch. Seit 3 Wochen.  :Grinnnss!: 
Obwohl ich mir noch einwenig psycho angeschaut hatte.
Meine Kreuzergebnisse sind vermutlich sowieso irritierend. Deshalb lasse ich sie weg, da ich zum zweiten mal kreuze und dementsprechend etwas besser abschneide.

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

meine Kreuzergebnisse stiegen von 2008 stetig aufwrts bis inkl. Frhjahr 2010. Im Schnitt ( erstes Kreuzergebnis ) bei 64 - 68 %. Wobei erster Tag um die 60 % waren. Zweiter Tag etwas besser als 70 %. 

Ab Herbst 2010 geht es dann stetig abwrts und endet dann im grandiosen Finalfiasko mit Frhjahr 2011  :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## tetrapak

Na eure Sorgen will ich haben  :Grinnnss!:  Weil ich noch unbedingt 10 Tage Urlaub nach dem Semester wollte, hab ich keine ganzen drei Wochen und musste schon Sachen aus meinem Plan streichen um berhaupt mit vertretbarem Hirnschaden am nchsten Montag fertig zu werden. Wei zb immer noch nicht wann zur Hlle ich meine Histo Skripte von Medilearn lesen soll.

Bin trotzdem ganz guter Dinge weil die Kreuz Ergebnisse bisher stimmen (hab gestern F2010 komplett gemacht - das angebliche Horror F2011 fehlt noch).

euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg

----------


## lilapple

Schieb jetzt schon seit Tagen vor mir her nen Physik-Tag einzuschieben, an dem ich das ML Skript mal durchgehe und die Physik Fragen kreuz, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu aufraffen, die Abneigung ist einfach zu gro... 
Iwann muss ichs aber machen, den Puffer darf und kann ich mir einfach nicht mehr gnnen  :Frown:

----------


## bremer

Na ja, 20 Physikfragen von 320 machen auch gerade mal 6% aus. Mit dem Lernen des  Medi-skriptes schaffst du vl die Hlfte der Fragen zu beantworten, das wren dann 3%. Ob sich die Mhe fr 3% mehr lohnt, musst du entscheiden.

----------


## cookiemonster

es sind nur 15 physikfragen dieses kommende physikum.

----------


## TheStressor

Ja das stimmt, im Herbst sind es zumeist "nur" 15 Fragen. Dafr mehr Physio...

Find ich fair :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Mit dem ML Skript schafft man nur die Hlfte der Fragen? 
Das wre allerdings ne etwas geringe Ausbeute.. 
Wahhh jetzt senkt meine Motivation halt nicht noch mehr ;)

----------


## bremer

Das scheint System zu haben. Im Frhjahr 20, im Herbst 15. Wie kommt das?

----------


## cookiemonster

> Das scheint System zu haben. Im Frhjahr 20, im Herbst 15. Wie kommt das?


gute frage....aber mir solls recht sein ... sind dann nur 4,7 % physik insgesamt.....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

Na klasse.. Jetzt wollte ich F11 kreuzen und dann strzt Springer bei Frage 38 ab. Und natrlich komm ich auch nicht mehr drauf. Ganz toll....

----------


## TheStressor

Vieles ist zwischen Frhjahr und Herbst anders. 

An sich sind es auch, so wie ich das gesehen habe, eigentlich keine 20 Fragen Chemie, sondern so ca. 10, mal mehr, mal weniger. Der Rest ist Biochemie. 

Bei Embryo ndert sich da nichts, es sind grob 3-4 Fragen pro Physikum.
Aber Histofragen gibt es im Herbst mehr, so ca. 10-13 Fragen Histo, whrend es im Frhjahr ca. 8-10 sind im Schnitt.

Woran das liegt, dass die mal mehr mal weniger fragen ist schwer zu sagen. Es heit doch, dass die Prfer die Prfungen fr Frhjahr und Herbst beide gleichzeitig erstellen. Das wre natrlich ein groer Nachteil fr uns, wenn dann die Herbstklausur dieses Jahr so wird wie die im Frhjahr.

----------


## Amateur101

so ein mist!!!
springer ist schon die ganze zeit offline!! :Frown: 
das gibts doch nicht!...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

naja und wenn ich sehe wie heftig ihr kreuzt!!
mein bestes ergebnis war jetzt 2009 tag herbst 73% die aktuelleren habe ich noch nicht durch...

naja...aaaaber wenn ihr alle sooo stark kreuzt dann hebt ihr die grenze wiedermal an :Frown: 

also so wie ich das sehe erwarte ich dieses jahr wieder einen 188er oder sogar 190er schnitt :Frown: 

na toll.... :Smilie: 

los springer..spring an!...haben die keine IT-Spezies....

----------


## -Julchen-

stresser, du bist mir sympathisch :Grinnnss!:  Deine Kreuzergebnisse hneln meinen doch sehr! Aber mindestens 68% will ich haben, ne drei ist und bleibt mein Ziel. 
Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass wenn ich Schriftlich ne drei hab und Mndlich ne zwei raushol, mir das im Endeffekt garnix bringt und ich ne drei krieg?

----------


## bremer

> stresser, du bist mir sympathisch Deine Kreuzergebnisse hneln meinen doch sehr! Aber mindestens 68% will ich haben, ne drei ist und bleibt mein Ziel. 
> Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass wenn ich Schriftlich ne drei hab und Mndlich ne zwei raushol, mir das im Endeffekt garnix bringt und ich ne drei krieg?


Das siehst du nicht richtig.

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

heyy, du schmeichelst mir :Blush:  und peng bin ich rot geworden !!!  :Grinnnss!: 

ich dachte bislang immer ne 3 und ne 2 ergeben 2,5 und so schreiben die das dann auch ins Zeugnis rein. Und sollten die runden, dann dachte ich, runden die ab, also ne 3 und ne 2 wrden dann eine 2 ergeben. 

Im Grunde ist mir die Note mittlerweile egal, Hauptsache ich komme durch. 

Meinst du, julchen, wenn wir jetzt beim zweiten Mal Kreuzen der bisherigen Physika mehr als 70 oder 75 % kreuzen, dass wir dann durch sind ??? Das wre sooooo schn zu wissen....

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> stresser, du bist mir sympathisch Deine Kreuzergebnisse hneln meinen doch sehr! Aber mindestens 68% will ich haben, ne drei ist und bleibt mein Ziel. 
> Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass wenn ich Schriftlich ne drei hab und Mndlich ne zwei raushol, mir das im Endeffekt garnix bringt und ich ne drei krieg?


Ich dachte auch immer, dass 2 + 3 gleich 2, 5 und das dann als 2, 5 und "gut" im Zeugnis steht.

@Amateur: Jaaa.. ich bin vorhin auch aus Springer rausgeflogen. Und mach dir nix draus, mein bestes waren bisher 72%  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Amateur101

also mndlich und schriftlich gehen nicht gleichwertig in die rechnung ein!!

bevor die das physikum gendert haben (also bevor es zum ersten stex wurde) 
waren mndlich und schriftlich gleichwertig (also eine gemeinsame note) und man konnte ein sehr schlechtes schriftliches mit einer guten mndlichen ausgleichen.
lach....jetzt ist ebides getrennt...und naja, schriftlich zhlt glaube ich 2/3
bin aber nicht ganz sicher, msste in dem roten heftchen stehen....

----------


## Elena1989

> also mndlich und schriftlich gehen nicht gleichwertig in die rechnung ein!!
> 
> bevor die das physikum gendert haben (also bevor es zum ersten stex wurde) 
> waren mndlich und schriftlich gleichwertig (also eine gemeinsame note) und man konnte ein sehr schlechtes schriftliches mit einer guten mndlichen ausgleichen.
> lach....jetzt ist ebides getrennt...und naja, schriftlich zhlt glaube ich 2/3
> bin aber nicht ganz sicher, msste in dem roten heftchen stehen....


Nein.. andersrum. Frher waren sie nicht gleichwertig. Jetzt sind sie's schon.

Zitat aus der Approbationsordnung von 2002: 
"Die nach Landesrecht zustndige Stelle ermittelt die Note fr den Ersten Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung wie folgt:
Die Note fr die schriftliche Aufsichtsarbeit und die Note fr den mndlich-praktischen Teil werden addiert und die Summe wird durch zwei geteilt. Die Note wird bis auf die erste Stelle hinter dem Komma errechnet. "

----------


## tetrapak

Uns wurde erzhlt es geht zu 50:50 ein. Bei x,5 wird zur bessere Note abgerundet. Wie genau steht das dann im Zeugnis? Als 2,5 "gut" oder als 2,0 "gut"?

----------


## bremer

2,5 gut

----------


## tetrapak

Du kennst dich ja offensichtlich gut aus bremer. Weit du auch wann ca. die Zeugnisse bei uns verschickt werden? Direkt nach dem Ende der Mndlichen am 14.09.?!

----------


## runderling

also wenn ich mich an die Diskussionen vom letzten Physikum  hier im threat richtig erinnere, kamen die Zeugnisse oft sehr spt! Einige hatten damals gejammert, dass sie sich ja eintragen mssten fr die einzelenen Blocks im nchsten Semester und htten immer noch nichts Schriftliches in der Hand,...

----------


## bremer

Zu dieser Frage gibt es bereits einen Thread. Msst nur mal ein wenig nach unten gucken  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer: Da du es doch scheinbar weit, warum sagst du mir dann nicht auch, wie es richtig ist?? Wirklich so, dass bei einer zwei und einer drei "2,5" und "gut" im Zeugnis steht? Oder wird bei x,5 zur schlechteren Note abgerundet?
@stressor: Also ich kreuz eben diese Woche alle durch von 2009 bis 2011. Einmal komplett und dann nochmal alles einzeln um meine Fehler zu berprfen. Und zu schauen, ob ichs jetzt kapiert hab  :hmmm...:  Beim zweiten Mal sollten schon 70% drin sein (Chemie und Physik ausgeschlossen...). Aber danach kannst du echt nichts mehr tun. Dann muss es einfach klappen ::-winky:

----------


## bremer

@julchen

Hab ich doch bereits gesagt.

----------


## Recall8

so erster Tag H2010 in Papierform . . . ganz was anderes als am pc.hab leider mein ziel verfehlt aber htte gereicht.

----------


## cookiemonster

> so erster Tag H2010 in Papierform . . . ganz was anderes als am pc.hab leider mein ziel verfehlt aber htte gereicht.


inwiefern denn anders?

----------


## Elena1989

> inwiefern denn anders?


Ich find's auf Papier auch anders als am PC. Allerdings im positiven Sinne. Ich konzentrier mich da besser.

----------


## cookiemonster

ich bekomm schon nach 2 stunden total die ermdungserscheinungen und konzentrationsschwchen am pc...
hoffe dass das mit papier am tag des physikums dann besser sein wird. vielleicht kommen die flchtigkeitsfehler von julchen auch davon?

----------


## -Julchen-

F2011 werd ich morgen auch auf Papier kreuzen. Ich find nmlich auch, dass auf Papier irgendwie anders ist-aber besser. Und wie Elena konzentrier ich mich da auch besser! Und cookie, ich hoff, dass meine dummen Fehler vom PC Gekreuze kommen, ich bin da nach den 600 Fragen die ich gard pro Tag mach echt platt!!

----------


## cookiemonster

> F2011 werd ich morgen auch auf Papier kreuzen. Ich find nmlich auch, dass auf Papier irgendwie anders ist-aber besser. Und wie Elena konzentrier ich mich da auch besser! Und cookie, ich hoff, dass meine dummen Fehler vom PC Gekreuze kommen, ich bin da nach den 600 Fragen die ich gard pro Tag mach echt platt!!


wie kreuzt ihr denn alle auf papier? also nicht WIE, sondern woher habt ihr das papier...also nicht das papier an sich, sondern die fragen AUF dem papier....Aaaaahhhhhhhhh hilf

----------


## SuperSonic

> Wirklich so, dass bei einer zwei und einer drei "2,5" und "gut" im Zeugnis steht?


Das kann ich besttigen.  :hmmm...: 
Mit Rundung i. e. S. hat das aber nichts zu tun. Die Gesamtnote der rztlichen Prfung wird in diesem Beispiel mit 2,5 (und nicht etwa gerundet mit 2) als Physikumsnote berechnet.

@cookiemonster:
http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/schwa.../original.html

----------


## cookiemonster

> Das kann ich besttigen. 
> Mit Rundung i. e. S. hat das aber nichts zu tun. Die Gesamtnote der rztlichen Prfung wird in diesem Beispiel mit 2,5 (und nicht etwa gerundet mit 2) als Physikumsnote berechnet.
> 
> @cookiemonster:
> http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/schwa.../original.html


danke...

----------


## tetrapak

> Zu dieser Frage gibt es bereits einen Thread. Msst nur mal ein wenig nach unten gucken


Der Thread da unten ist mir bekannt, ich meine aber nicht die Ergebnisse vom Frhjahr sondern die Zeugnisse vom Herbst... Htte ja sein knnen es gibt Erfahrungswerte vom Herbst.

----------


## Elena1989

Sooo.. hab jetzt heute F11 gekreuzt und ganz ehrlich: So schlimm fand ich das gar nicht. War mein bestes Examen bisher berhaupt mit gesamt 77%  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Psycho.. Ja. Psycho war anders, aber doch hauptschlich, weil keine 1:1 Fragen - Wiederholungen mehr da waren. Aber die Themen waren zum Groteil (bis auf vielleicht 4 - 5 Fragen, wo komplett andere Dinge gefragt wurden.) doch die gleichen.
Ich bin jetzt jedenfalls sehr beruhigt  :Grinnnss!: 
Es besteht doch noch Hoffnung  :Big Grin:

----------


## drreyno

ich kreuze nur 55%.....********!

----------


## TheStressor

@elena:

Was ?? 77 % ?? voll gut !!! Wie kannst du im F2011 besser kreuzen als zuvor, ich fand die Klausur Megamll.

 Aber ich werde sie mir diese Woche auch nochmal so richtig vornehmen. Ich hoffe, ich habe beim ersten Mal einfach zu schnell und berhastet gekreuzt, so dass ich zumindest dieses Mal ein Ergebnis bekomme, was mehr als 60 % sind. Das wrde mir schon reichen. 

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> @elena:
> 
> Was ?? 77 % ?? voll gut !!! Wie kannst du im F2011 besser kreuzen als zuvor, ich fand die Klausur Megamll.
> 
>  Aber ich werde sie mir diese Woche auch nochmal so richtig vornehmen. Ich hoffe, ich habe beim ersten Mal einfach zu schnell und berhastet gekreuzt, so dass ich zumindest dieses Mal ein Ergebnis bekomme, was mehr als 60 % sind. Das wrde mir schon reichen. 
> 
> LG


Ich hab keine Ahnung. Bin selbst total baff. Habs nicht am PC gemacht sondern so und hab mich diesmal besser konzentriert. Ich fand Physio sehr einfach und auch BC echt ok (gut, da hab ich ein paar mal auch gut geraten...)
In Anatomie waren meiner Meinung nach recht viele Altfragen drin, was mich mal auf knapp ber 60% gehoben hat...Und Psycho fand ich nicht so schlimm wie gesagt, aber ich mag Psycho ja eh  :Grinnnss!: 
Also keine Ahnung. Bin selbst total baff, ich kreuz normalerweise ja zwischen 65 und 70% gesamt und mein bisheriges bestes Ergebnis waren ja 72.. also ich wei auch nicht, was da passiert ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Cool, Elena, dann kannste dich ja jetzt bequem zurcklehnen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Cool, Elena, dann kannste dich ja jetzt bequem zurcklehnen


Naja.. ich betrachte das ja imemr noch als Zufall  :Grinnnss!:  Also wohl eher nicht. Ich geh jetzt ein bisschen BC kreuzen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Recall8

Wir haben die letzten beiden original Physika vom LPA als skriptum bekommen. Hatte H2010 insgesamt 77. Ganz okay,aber geschafft. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@elena: Du machst mir Hoffnung fr morgen! Da ist bei mir auch F11 dran. 

@cookie: Tjaaaaaahaaaa, ich hab das sehr vorrauschauend schon whrend dem Semester am URZ kostenlos ausgedruckt. :hmmm...:  Weil ich gesehen hab, dass das auf meiner Mediscript CD nicht drauf ist! Jetzt bin ich ganz froh, weil ich Papier lieber mag als PCs :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tino2011

Eine Frage htte ich mal, sicher recht easy aber irgendwie habe ich ein Brett vorm Kopf. Es geht um die Number needed to treat...

Hier die Aufgabe: In einer rand. Studie wurde ein Schulungsprogramm fr Herzinfarktpatienten evaluiert, das das Rsiko eines erneuten Herzinfarktes senken soll. In der Interventionsgruppe betrug das Rezidivrisiko whrend eines best. Zeitraums 5 % und in der Kontrollgruppe 10%. Wie gro ist die Number needed to treat?

A  4
B  12
C  20
D  50
E  200

Richtig msste C sein. 
Nun die Frage. Ich rechne ja 1/absolute Riskoreduktion. Also 1/5 = 0,2
Soweit gut. Aber woher wei ich nun, dass es c ist und nicht E?? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.


Danke

----------


## Elena1989

> Eine Frage htte ich mal, sicher recht easy aber irgendwie habe ich ein Brett vorm Kopf. Es geht um die Number needed to treat...
> 
> Hier die Aufgabe: In einer rand. Studie wurde ein Schulungsprogramm fr Herzinfarktpatienten evaluiert, das das Rsiko eines erneuten Herzinfarktes senken soll. In der Interventionsgruppe betrug das Rezidivrisiko whrend eines best. Zeitraums 5 % und in der Kontrollgruppe 10%. Wie gro ist die Number needed to treat?
> 
> A  4
> B  12
> C  20
> D  50
> E  200
> ...


Du musst 1 durch 0,05 teilen. 5% sind ja 5/100 und somit 0,05. Und da kommt 20 raus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

haha bisschen offtopic aber lustig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAN-Efb57I

----------


## Sahni

Hehe, danke frs Video. Leider ists nen schauspieler.  :hmmm...: 
Aber sehr geil! :P

----------


## cookiemonster

aber ein guter schauspieler  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit den physiofragen zu nernst gleichung und dioptrien rechnungen zurecht? 

in den kommentaren steht immer wie schlecht die aufgaben gelst wurden und so.....

bei mir ist das meist auch so eine 50:50 sache....gibts hier jemanden der das verstanden hat ?   wenn ein myoper, zum beispiel, eine brille mit -3dpt braucht um scharf in die ferne zu schauen und ohne brille der nahpunkt bei 20cm liegt....wie hoch dann seine akkomodationsbreit ohne brille ist und so. ich habs zwar richtig beantwortet aber eigentlich nicht richtig verstanden sondern nur durch ausschluss.....

----------


## bremer

Ich bilde mir ein, es verstanden zu haben  :hmmm...: 

Sowohl Nernst als auch die Optik-Rechnungen.

----------


## Sahni

Mit den Aufgaben komme ich auf jedenfall besser zu recht, als mit den Kreislauf-/Nierenfragen.
Du kannst dir das ganz gut an der Formel zur Akkomodationsbreite berechnen. 1/nahpunkt(in m) - 1/fernpunkt = Akkomodationsbreite

Wenn du jemanden hast, der -3dpt bentigt, um in die Ferne zu schauen, wrde er schon ohne die -3dpt einen scharfen punkt bei 1/3dpt = 33cm haben. Msste also noch 2 Dpt bentigen um seinen scharfen punkt bei 20cm zu haben. (also akkomodieren um 2dpt oder lesehilfe mit brechkraft 2dpt)
Das heit ohne prille hat er einen akkomodationsbereich von:

1/0,2m - 1/0,33m = 5-3 = 2

----------


## -Julchen-

Naja, Nernst kommt auf die Frage an. Aber Optik hab ich schon damals in der Klausur gekonnt und ist auch jetzt noch eine Punkte-hol-Thema. Im Gegensatz zu manchen Nierenfragen...
@bremer: Wieviel Prozent kreuzt du denn so? Bestimmt richtig gut, oder?

----------


## bremer

Richtig Sahni  :hmmm...:

----------


## bremer

@julchen

In Physio und Physik zwischen 90 und 100%

----------


## Sahni

Und in physcho ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Naja, eher so auf ganze Examen bezogen?!

----------


## TheStressor

Junge ey, zwischen 90 und 100 % kreuze ich nicht mal beim zweiten oder dritten Mal  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber beim vierten Mal komme ich schon nah dran... :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## bremer

Das hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber Physio und Physik sind schon meine besten Fcher.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Mit den Aufgaben komme ich auf jedenfall besser zu recht, als mit den Kreislauf-/Nierenfragen.
> Du kannst dir das ganz gut an der Formel zur Akkomodationsbreite berechnen. 1/nahpunkt(in m) - 1/fernpunkt = Akkomodationsbreite
> 
> Wenn du jemanden hast, der -3dpt bentigt, um in die Ferne zu schauen, wrde er schon ohne die -3dpt einen scharfen punkt bei 1/3dpt = 33cm haben. Msste also noch 2 Dpt bentigen um seinen scharfen punkt bei 20cm zu haben. (also akkomodieren um 2dpt oder lesehilfe mit brechkraft 2dpt)
> Das heit ohne prille hat er einen akkomodationsbereich von:
> 
> 1/0,2m - 1/0,33m = 5-3 = 2


ok jetzt hab ich es glaub ich besser verstanden.
thx

----------


## Sahni

Warum gabs eigentlich noch kein Physikum, wo einer die 100% geholt hat... :Nixweiss: 
Bei sovielen Personen, muss doch die ein oder andere mal das Glck haben....

€: Kein Problem Cookie. Ich habs immer im Kopf mit der formel gerechnet, habs aber auch ohne groe Hintergedanken gemacht. Nun hab ich es wenigstens selbst verinnerlicht.  :Smilie:  So ich kreuz noch 160Fragen. Bis spter.

----------


## -Julchen-

@stressor: Ich habs heut doch tatschlich geschafft, beim zweiten mal kreuzen von gestern 95%!! zu kreuzen. Aber eben erst beim zweiten Mal... Aber die Chemie Fragen mag ich auch nach dem zweiten Mal noch nicht!

----------


## cookiemonster

> Warum gabs eigentlich noch kein Physikum, wo einer die 100% geholt hat...
> Bei sovielen Personen, muss doch die ein oder andere mal das Glck haben....
> 
> : Kein Problem Cookie. Ich habs immer im Kopf mit der formel gerechnet, habs aber auch ohne groe Hintergedanken gemacht. Nun hab ich es wenigstens selbst verinnerlicht.  So ich kreuz noch 160Fragen. Bis spter.


haha....100%...das wr mal was. das ist dann aber ein riiiichtiger NERD .... ber 90% zu kreuzen is ja schon sehr gut und so. aber 100% is nicht mehr menschlich. vielleicht hat es deshalb noch nie einer geschafft....

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich find, der bremer knnte das doch mal machen mit den 100%!  :hmmm...:

----------


## TheStressor

So bin mit dem 1.Tag 2009 Herbst fertig ( 2.Durchgang )

Ergebnis: Biochemie 90 %
               Chemie     92 %
              Physik        67 %
              Physiologie  83 %

Gesamt: 85 %

So was in der Prfung wr doch ein Traum, oder ?? 

Leider habe ich das erst beim zweiten Mal so hinbekommen...

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

> So bin mit dem 1.Tag 2009 Herbst fertig ( 2.Durchgang )
> 
> Ergebnis: Biochemie 90 %
>                Chemie     92 %
>               Physik        67 %
>               Physiologie  83 %
> 
> Gesamt: 85 %
> 
> ...



das ist gut stressor. ich glaube viele unterschtzen das mehrmalige kreuzen ...also insbesondere das wiederholte kreuzen falscher antworten. man "lernt" dabei die dinge die vom impp tatschlich gefragt werden. im physikum werden ja die gleichen sachverhalte nur unter umstnden von anderen blickwinkeln gefragt...also weiter so  :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

Das ist ja schn und gut, aber wenn ich das erst beim zweiten Mal so hinbekomm, heit dass doch nur, dass ich die Frage jetzt wei. Und bei der nchsten mach ichs wieder falsch... Ich hab Angst, dass morgen F11 ganz schlecht wird. Dann hab ich echt Angst vorm Physikum :was ist das...?:

----------


## Recall8

Ich habe alle bis 2006 drei mal gemacht.klar,ist ganz gut.aber irgendwie war das nicht so fett mit den anderen Blickwinkeln  :Grinnnss!:   ich bin total kaputt nach 320 neuen fragen.morgen dann f 20111 und dann ende der Woche nochmal.schon Stange,dieses Impp.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ich habe alle bis 2006 drei mal gemacht.klar,ist ganz gut.aber irgendwie war das nicht so fett mit den anderen Blickwinkeln   ich bin total kaputt nach 320 neuen fragen.morgen dann f 20111 und dann ende der Woche nochmal.schon Stange,dieses Impp.


Oh ich mach morgen ja auch 2011, dann knnen wir uns direkt austauschen-und aufbauen, wenns nicht so lief ::-winky:

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster:

danke fr den Mut.  :Grinnnss!: 

Es stimmt schon, dass man beim zweiten Durchgang die Fragen und auch die Antworten kennt. Ich versuche aber trotzdem so zu tun, als ob doch alles neu ist und versuche jede Antwort zu verstehen und nochmals nachzuvollziehen. Lese auch immer wieder die Kommentare durch. Daher dauert es auch lange, bis ich durch bin. Wenn ich einfach nur kreuzen wrde ohne richtig nachzudenken, wrde ich nach 40 Minuten durch sein, da ich ja alles schon mal gelesen habe. (((-;

Und das man auch beim zweiten und dritten Mal immer noch einige Fehler macht zeigt ja, dass man bei vielen Fragen zwar die Kommentare mal durchgelesen hat, aber so richtig verstanden und verinnerlicht hat man es immer noch nicht. 

Ich denke, es lohnt sich definitiv mehrmals zu kreuzen. Aber nicht, um irgendwelche Prozente zu sammeln, sondern einfach nur um in den letzten Tagen Fakten und Begriffe ins Hirn zu stopfen. Anders geht das ja gar nicht....Nicht vergessen: Vicq-d'azyr Bndel !!!!  :hmmm...: 

LG

PS: So, noch den zweiten Tag vom Herbst 2009 zu Ende kreuzen und dann ab ins Bett.  :schnarch...:

----------


## fatali

ich mach heut gar nix ^^

hab auch nen arges motivationsproblem heute, da ich immernoch keine einladung bekommen hab, und gar nich wei, ob ich berhaupt zugelassen wurde etc.
morgen frh mal anrufen, um dann die letzte woche nochmal mit anatomie und psycho durchzustarten.

wie knnt ihr euch eigtl. anatomie behalten? ich hab alles vor ca 3 wochen mal gelernt, aber es ist fast so, als ob ich es wieder komplett von vorne lernen muss. zum kotzen diese anatomie  :kotzen:

----------


## bremer

Ich werd dann auch mal einsteigen ins muntere Physikumskreuzen. Wird ja auch mal Zeit, so sehen, wo man steht.

Aber nicht mehr heute  :schnarch...:

----------


## getku

> So bin mit dem 1.Tag 2009 Herbst fertig ( 2.Durchgang )
> 
> Ergebnis: Biochemie 90 %
>                Chemie     92 %
>               Physik        67 %
>               Physiologie  83 %
> 
> Gesamt: 85 %
> 
> ...


Mehrmaliges Kreuzen bringt auf jeden Fall was, zumindest hat es mir sehr viel gebracht: Beim ersten Durchgang kam ich - wenn berhaupt - nicht ber 60%, zwei Wochen spter begann ich den 2.Durchgang und prompt stiegen die Quoten auf mindestens 85%^^
Vor gut 5-6 Tagen habe ich nun angefangen ab F08 bis F11 zu kreuzen, bin mit F08/H08, F09/H09 nun komplett durch und fange morgen mit F10 an....bemerkenswert ist - neben der Tatsache, dass das Lesen der Kommentare zum Lernen sehr viel beitrgt -, dass man mehr oder weniger sich auch an die Fragen grob erinnern kann (ohne sich diese explizit gemerkt zu haben, wohl gemerkt). Meine niedrigste Quote hatte ich im 2.Tag H08 mit 86% und das beste Ergebnis bis dato mit 96% im 1.Tag F09.......bis auf Bio/Physik sieht es sehr gut aus, wobei es aber bei diesen beiden Fchern auch sehr stark auf die Fragen ankommt (mal 63%, mal >90%....).

Werde nun die letzten Tage so vorgehen, dass ich mir die letzten 2-3 Physika nochmal detaillierter angucken werde und gleichzeitig in den KLB mir einzelne Kapiteln angucke, plus smtliche, mir wichtig erscheinende Abbildungen in den Promethen^^

----------


## Recall8

ja klar mal lernt die indirekt. ich mache auch die letzten 3 Physika diese Woche mindestens 2 mal durch. zu viel mehr,wird man aber kaum noch kommen  :Grinnnss!:  ist auch dicke gut so

----------


## leofgyth77

ich habe beschlossen 2011 gar nicht zu kreuzen, sondern mit nur die lsungen anzuschaun, weil wenn ich da total grottig bin, sinkt meine kompetenzerwartung gen 0. lass mich leider sehr schnell verrckt machen und ich bin so verdammt froh, wenn es morgen abend in ner woche ist.

----------


## Recall8

Es geht weniger um das Ergebnis,mehr um das schlechte Gefhl dabei.Da ist man besser Konditioniert nchste Woche.

----------


## fatali

kann meine einladung persnlich abholen heute. also doch alles gut.

dann mal endspurt

doppeltes kreuzen find ich ein bisschen sinnfrei, weswegen ich mir alles schn fr die letzte woche jetz aufgehoben hab ^^

was hchstens sinn macht, ist falsche fragen nomma durchzugehen. man vergisst ja doch manches sehr schnell wieder :/

----------


## SuperSonic

Psychologisch betrachtet ist es durchaus sinnvoll, auch Fragen zu wiederholen, die man korrekt beantwortet hat. (Ist das nicht in der SR Psychologie genauer erklrt? Dafr gibt's sicher auch einen Fachbegriff, der mir aber gerade nicht einfllt...)

----------


## cookiemonster

> Psychologisch betrachtet ist es durchaus sinnvoll, auch Fragen zu wiederholen, die man korrekt beantwortet hat. (Ist das nicht in der SR Psychologie genauer erklrt? Dafr gibt's sicher auch einen Fachbegriff, der mir aber gerade nicht einfllt...)


was meinst du mit SR?

----------


## TheStressor

@supersonic (hedgehog) :hmmm...: 

denke auch, dass es definitiv Sinn macht, auch mal richtig gekreuzte Fragen erneut zu kreuzen. Denn bei denen, wo man mal mit Glck drber gekreuzt hat, erkennt man dann beim zweiten Mal, dass die Frage doch nicht so richtig verstanden wurde...


So, bin jetzt durch mit dem zweiten Tag vom Herbst 2009 ( bin gestern beim Kreuzen eingepennt ):

Anatomie 90%
Biologie  89 %
Psycho    87 %
Schnitt: 89 %

Hab das Physikum zum ersten Mal vor 8 Tagen gekreuzt. Ist zwar noch frisch gewesen, aber so frisch nun auch wieder nicht... :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt gehts weiter mit F2010. 
YEHAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## cookiemonster

> @supersonic (hedgehog)
> 
> denke auch, dass es definitiv Sinn macht, auch mal richtig gekreuzte Fragen erneut zu kreuzen. Denn bei denen, wo man mal mit Glck drber gekreuzt hat, erkennt man dann beim zweiten Mal, dass die Frage doch nicht so richtig verstanden wurde...
> 
> 
> So, bin jetzt durch mit dem zweiten Tag vom Herbst 2009 ( bin gestern beim Kreuzen eingepennt ):
> 
> Anatomie 90%
> Biologie  89 %
> ...


hehe du machst noch ne eins ... bist du nur noch am kreuzen oder lernst du noch aktiv?

----------


## SuperSonic

> was meinst du mit SR?


Schwarze Reihe

----------


## TheStressor

@cookiemonster:

Ha, das wr mal was. Ich bin froh, wenn ich es berhaupt packe. Mittlerweile habe ich das Problem, dass ich mich berhaupt nicht mehr selber einschtzen kann. Irgendwann hat man einfach jede Frage schon mal irgendwann gesehen und wei dann nicht, wie man sie kreuzen wrde, wenn man sie nicht gesehen htte. 

Ich bin eigentlich nur noch am Physika kreuzen. Hab mir bers Wochenende nochmal Embryo, Histo, Untere Extr. und z.T. Physio reingezogen. Das waren so meine Schwachstellen. 

Jetzt fehlen mir noch die letzten 3 Physika. Die werde ich bis Donnerstag hoffentlich durchhaben und dann werde ich sie evtl. nochmal kreuzen und dann am Wochenende mir ein paar Tabellen und Begriffe und Formeln merken. 

Mehr geht nicht, mehr will ich auch nicht, ich habe keine Lust mehr, will einfach nur noch wieder ein Mensch werden. War seit einem Monat nicht mehr in der Stadt, lebe wie ein Hhlenmensch nur noch in meinem Zimmer und vergammle...Wenn das hier vorbei ist, dann gibts erst mal 2 Wochen Party.... :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## cookiemonster

> @cookiemonster:
> 
> 
> Mehr geht nicht, mehr will ich auch nicht, ich habe keine Lust mehr, will einfach nur noch wieder ein Mensch werden. War seit einem Monat nicht mehr in der Stadt, lebe wie ein Hhlenmensch nur noch in meinem Zimmer und vergammle...Wenn das hier vorbei ist, dann gibts erst mal 2 Wochen Party....
> 
> LG


haha...so gehts nicht nur dir  :Grinnnss!:    ... werde ab freitag nochmal crashkurs aller fcher machen so gut es geht und fast nichts mehr kreuzen und soviel wissen noch ins kurzzeitgedchtnis reinpressen wie geht...

----------


## -Julchen-

> @cookiemonster:
> 
> Ha, das wr mal was. Ich bin froh, wenn ich es berhaupt packe. Mittlerweile habe ich das Problem, dass ich mich berhaupt nicht mehr selber einschtzen kann. Irgendwann hat man einfach jede Frage schon mal irgendwann gesehen und wei dann nicht, wie man sie kreuzen wrde, wenn man sie nicht gesehen htte. 
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich nur noch am Physika kreuzen. Hab mir bers Wochenende nochmal Embryo, Histo, Untere Extr. und z.T. Physio reingezogen. Das waren so meine Schwachstellen. 
> 
> Jetzt fehlen mir noch die letzten 3 Physika. Die werde ich bis Donnerstag hoffentlich durchhaben und dann werde ich sie evtl. nochmal kreuzen und dann am Wochenende mir ein paar Tabellen und Begriffe und Formeln merken. 
> 
> Mehr geht nicht, mehr will ich auch nicht, ich habe keine Lust mehr, will einfach nur noch wieder ein Mensch werden. War seit einem Monat nicht mehr in der Stadt, lebe wie ein Hhlenmensch nur noch in meinem Zimmer und vergammle...Wenn das hier vorbei ist, dann gibts erst mal 2 Wochen Party....
> ...


Das knnte im exakten Wortlaut von mir stammen. Hab auch das Gefhl sozial zu vereinsamen. Auerdem verstrkt zu viel sitzen die Lendenlordose(hab ich heut gelernt :Da schau ich mal nach ...: ). 
Braucht ihr eigentlich auch fr Tag 2 krzer als fr Tag 1? Und wie lange braucht ihr berhaupt so fr einen Tag, also die 160 Fragen?

----------


## cookiemonster

kommt aufs fach an. mache zur zeit pro tag jedes groe fach alle fragen von 07-11 nochmal. morgen 800 ana fragen ca. und donnerstag alle nebenfcher...
abends dan nochmal kurz wiederholen...bei dir so julchen?

----------


## Recall8

So erster Tag F 2011. Wesentlich einfacher als Herbst 2010. Gleich Ergebnis checken,aber ganz gutes Gefhl!

----------


## -Julchen-

@cookie: Ich brauch fr Tag zwei immer so ne Stunde weniger... Das wundert mich aber auch nicht, weil ich mich an den Chemie und Physik Fragen unendlich aufhalt!
Hab jetzt F11 durch, und ich muss sagen, Psycho war garnicht so schlimm! Wie elena schon gesagt hat, manche neue Fragen, wo man denkt, h was wollen die, aber sonst ganz OK. 
@recall: Schreib dann mal dein Ergebnis!

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

Und ? Gesamtergebnis ?? besser als sonst ??

Wei gar nicht, wie ihr alle F2011 besser und leichter finden knnt ??? Entweder check ich die Frhjahrfragen berhaupt nicht oder ich hab mich nicht genug konzentriert. Muss das Teil echt noch ein paar Mal kreuzen. 

LG

----------


## Elena1989

@Julchen: Danke, hab mich schon fr nen totalen Exot gehalten  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich kreuz Tag 2 auch schneller als Tag 1, liegt aber daran, dass ich von Anatomie keine Ahnung habe und dann immer recht schnell irgendwo ein Kreuz hinsetze  :Grinnnss!:  Aber vielleicht zwanzig Minuten weniger als fr Tag 1. Ich brauch auch an Tag 1 nur so um die 2 Stunden. (Ich wei, das ist zu schnell ^^)

Mit dieser sozialen Isolation geht's mir genauso. Hab jetzt auch gestern beschlossen, dass ich nach dem Eigenstudium fr'S mndliche, das bei uns in der Woche nach dem schriftlichen ist, bis zur mndlichen nach Hause zu meinen Eltern fahre. Ich halte das bis zum 20.09. definitiv nicht mehr aus. Die Kassiererin beim einkaufen als einziger persnicher Kontakt ist ja jetzt irgendwie auch ncht so der Hit  :hmmm...: 

Hab grade mal angefangen ein bisschen Embryo in der dualen Reihe zu lesen (hatte das Medi - Learn Skript mal gelernt, aber in Embryo mach ich immer alles falsch). Aber ob das so eine gute Idee war? Da stehen Sachen drin, das ist wirklich unfassbar... Ich wei schon, warum ich die DR immer gemieden habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@elena: Ja, also ich find das nicht zu schnell, so "kurz" brauch in ungefhr auch. Heut Tag 1 2h15 und Tag 2 1h10...
@stressor: Insgesamt 75%, also bisher bestes Gesamtergebnis :Grinnnss!:  Aber Chemie und auch Physik ziehen mich so runter. Hab in Chemie wieder nur 44% gekreuzt... Ich kann einfach mit den Fragen nix anfangen :Nixweiss:  Mein Chemieziel waren so um die 60%!!!

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

75 % sind echt gut. damit bist du definitiv durch.

Chemie hatte ich 60 % und 72 % in Physio, aber wenn man Physik mit 25 % und Biochemie mit 50 % kreuzt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn Mist rauskommt. Hab ja daher danach auch 2 Tage nur noch Biochemie gemacht. 

Hoffe, dass ich dann diesmal mehr Ahnung habe...

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

Kann mir wer vom F2011 die Nr. 22 mit dem Natriumlactat erklren? ICh blick das grad berhaupt nicht... :Traurig:

----------


## Elena1989

> Kann mir wer vom F2011 die Nr. 22 mit dem Natriumlactat erklren? ICh blick das grad berhaupt nicht...


Die mit der Lsung von Natreiumlactat in Wasser und welcher pH - Wert sich dann errechnet?

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du brauchst dafr die molare Masse von Natriumalctat (also von Lactat + Natrium.) Malst dir einfach die Strukturformel von Lactat auf und zhlst ein Natrium dazu, dann kommst du auf die molare Masse von 112 g/mol
Mit dem angegebenen pks von Milchsure kannst du den pkb von Latat ewrmitteln, das ist 14-pks also 10.
Mit HIlfe der molaren MAsse kannst du dir die Konzentration von Natriumlactat ausrechnen, also m/M = 1,12g / 112g/mol = 0,01mol/l

Und dann musst du das nur in die Formel einsetzen, die vom IMPP sogar angegeben wurde. Also: pH = 14 - 1/2 * (pKB - log c) = 14 - 1/2 * (10 - log 0,01 mol/ l) = 14 - 1/2 * (10 - (-2)) = 14 - 1/2 * 12 = 14 - 6 = 8

Ich hoffe, das war verstndlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Super vielen Dank! Habs voll verstanden und es ist auch nur falsch, weil ich beim Formel abschreiben statt -1/2 x1/2 geschrieben hab. So ein Kack :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

Ich hatte gestern 76 Herbst 2010.heute 77 Frhjahr 2011.das ist doch alles bombe.das wird nchste Woche weder schlechter noch wesentlich besser sein.bis Freitag mache ich die letzten drei nochmal.dann 2 Tage viel lesen und Monta frei .

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ich hatte gestern 76 Herbst 2010.heute 77 Frhjahr 2011.das ist doch alles bombe.das wird nchste Woche weder schlechter noch wesentlich besser sein.bis Freitag mache ich die letzten drei nochmal.dann 2 Tage viel lesen und Monta frei .


Beim ersten Mal kreuzen? Das ist ja mehr wie gut!! Also das haut ja hundertprozent hin nchste Woche!!

----------


## TheStressor

Nur mal kurz ne Frage wieder zwischendurch:

Bei geringer Na-Konzentration im Krper oder erhhter Ka-Konzentration, steigt doch die Aktivitt des Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosteron-Systems, was mit mehr Natrium auch gleichzeitig Wasser mitzieht und stattdessen Kalium rausbefrdert. 

Funktioniert dieses System in keinster Weise mit ADH ?? Laut einer Antwort von Thieme wrde die ADH-Ausschttung gerade bei hoher Na-Konzentration zunehmen. 

Irgendwas raff ich hier nicht, ich wei, dass ich es mal gewusst habe, aber ich glaube ich steh mal wieder voll auf dem Schlauch. Bei erhhtem Blutdruck luft ANP, bei niedrigem ADH und R-A-A-System. Wie knnen dann ADH und RAA-System wieder gegenteilig arbeiten ??

H, ich dreh durch...

----------


## -Julchen-

Sag mal, wenn Phenylalanin nicht aromatisch ist, ists dann Tyrosin auch nicht?

----------


## bremer

Wenn die Na-Konzentration zu hoch ist, liegt die Ursache normalerweise darin, dass du zuwenig Wasser in deinen Krper hast. Also schttest du ADH aus, trinkst mehr und dein Urin wird strker konzentriert.

----------


## bremer

> Sag mal, wenn Phenylalanin nicht aromatisch ist, ists dann Tyrosin auch nicht?


Die sind aromatisch.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Die sind aromatisch.


Kann nicht sein! Hab ich F2011 angekreuzt und das war falsch! Tryptophan war richtig...

----------


## Elena1989

> Nur mal kurz ne Frage wieder zwischendurch:
> 
> Bei geringer Na-Konzentration im Krper oder erhhter Ka-Konzentration, steigt doch die Aktivitt des Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosteron-Systems, was mit mehr Natrium auch gleichzeitig Wasser mitzieht und stattdessen Kalium rausbefrdert. 
> 
> Funktioniert dieses System in keinster Weise mit ADH ?? Laut einer Antwort von Thieme wrde die ADH-Ausschttung gerade bei hoher Na-Konzentration zunehmen. 
> 
> Irgendwas raff ich hier nicht, ich wei, dass ich es mal gewusst habe, aber ich glaube ich steh mal wieder voll auf dem Schlauch. Bei erhhtem Blutdruck luft ANP, bei niedrigem ADH und R-A-A-System. Wie knnen dann ADH und RAA-System wieder gegenteilig arbeiten ??
> 
> H, ich dreh durch...


Is ja nicht zwingend gegenteilig.

Aldosteron frdert hauptschlich die Na - Rckresorption, wodurch es zu osmotischem Wassereinstrom kommt.

ADH hingegen arbeitet direkt ber Wasserkanle, hat also mit der Na . Konzentration erstmal nix zu schaffen. Wenn jetzt die Osmolaritt im Blutplasma steigt, weil z.B. zu viel Na+ vorhanden ist, ist es ja sinnvoll, Wasser zurckzuholen um das eventuell hypertone Blutplasma wieder isoton zu machen. 
ADH - Ausschttung wird hauptschlich ber Chemiosensoren (die die Na + Konzentration messen, weil wenn hyperton --> Wassermangel) oder Barosensoren, die den Druck messen reguliert. 
Aldosteron wird einerseits durch Blutdruckabfall und ber einen Anstieg der K+ - Konzentration ausgeschttet.

Also, eine wirkliche gegenteilige Wirkung sehe ich da nicht. Aldosteron holt das Wasser eben mit Hilfe der Na+ - Kanle zurck und ADH mithilfe von Wasserkanlen.

Entschuldigung fr mein vermutlich grauenhaftes Deutsch, ich kann nicht mehr richtig sprechen  :Grinnnss!: 

@Julchen: Der Trick war heterozyklisch aromatisch. Und das ist nur Tryptophan. Bin aber auch drauf reingefallen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

> Kann nicht sein! Hab ich F2011 angekreuzt und das war falsch! Tryptophan war richtig...


Die haben alle einen aromatischen Ring. Musst dir nur mal die Strukturformel angucken.

Tryptophan ist auch aromatisch.

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Danke! Das mit dem heterozyklisch ist ja mal richtig fies :Nixweiss:

----------


## TheStressor

ach soo, ok, jetzt funkts wieder:

die hatten in der antwort das so beschrieben, als ob die erhhte Na-Konz. die ADH ausschttung bewirkt. Was ja auch stimmt, nur bezieht sich das dann nur auf die Osmolaritt, oder ??  Das wrde eigentlich heien, dass auch bei einer erhhten Ka-Konzentration im Blutplasma die ADH-Ausschttung erhht wird, da die Osmol. auch hier erhht ist. 

Somit laufen diese beiden System komplett getrennt voneinander, funktionieren auch anders, bewirken aber beide dasselbe... Nur hat RAAS den Effekt, dass es Na resorbiert und Ka sezerniert. ich glaube ich habs verstanden. So grob.. 

Danke euch beiden

@elena: deutsch habe ich auch verlernt, ich glaube, ich habe so ziemlich viel verlernt in den letzten wochen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Danke! Das mit dem heterozyklisch ist ja mal richtig fies


Jop. Ist es. Ich hab auch Tyrosin angekreuzt, also mach dir nix draus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Eh nicht, hilft ja nix... Aber schn langsam werd ich nervs, nachdem ich die letzten Wochen erstaunlich entspannt war :hmmm...: 
@stressor: Ich kann auch nurnoch Lernen, Essen und Schlafen, in der Reihenfolge. Alles andre ist weg, retroaktive Amnesie :Woow:

----------


## bremer

Na wenn man sich etwas von Trytophan merken kann, dann dass es heterozyklisch aromatisch und Vorstufe von Serotonin und Melatonin ist und dass aus Trytophan NAD entstehen kann

----------


## -Julchen-

______doppelt______

----------


## -Julchen-

Ja, aber wenn man das heterozyklich elegant berliest, trifft die Angabe aromatisch eben auf beide zu. Und ich hab die 50:50 Chance vertan...
Mit heterozyklisch ist mir die Antwort auch klar, ganz dumm bin ich auch nicht!!

----------


## cookiemonster

boah ich geh jetzt ne runde pennen....biochemie von 07-11 mit 98,4% sollte passen .... mein hirn braucht eine PAUSE !!!!! ...  

ps: die frage vom impp ist fies!!! ist drauf ausgelegt dass die studenten die letzte antwortmglichkeit E zum schluss lesen und C phenylalanin zuerst lesen und in der nervositt schnell C ankreuzen. wenn man sich die strukturformel phenylalanin schnell im kopf durchgehen lsst berliest man schneller als man denkt das kleine wichtige wrtchen heterozyklisch in der frage....wieder eine kleine ich-mchte-den-studenten-wieder-absichtlich -in -die -falle -locken-frage... der fragensteller hat sich dabei schon was gedacht... das muss doch nicht sein oder?  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Sahni

Kreuzt du immernoch themenweise coockie? Ich haue jetzt im 2ten durchgang einfach die ganzen Exmane durch. (irgendwas zwischen 95-98%)
Finde aber in F11 ist die Biochemie doch sehr dankbar gewesen. Finde sowieso das bei Biochemie und auch bei Physio (im groen) die fragen noch sehr freundlich gestellt sind. Dagegen finde ich Anatomie schon ziemlich spitzfindig...:P

----------


## cookiemonster

> Kreuzt du immernoch themenweise coockie? Ich haue jetzt im 2ten durchgang einfach die ganzen Exmane durch. (irgendwas zwischen 95-98%)
> Finde aber in F11 ist die Biochemie doch sehr dankbar gewesen. Finde sowieso das bei Biochemie und auch bei Physio (im groen) die fragen noch sehr freundlich gestellt sind. Dagegen finde ich Anatomie schon ziemlich spitzfindig...:P


ne kreuuze schon lange nicht mehr themenweise.....nur noch fcherweise....

----------


## TheStressor

Sag mal, bild ich mir das ein ?? Ich dachte, ich htte mal in einer Antwort gelesen, dass Thyroxin in Vesikeln gespeichert wird und jetzt ist es doch Adrenalin ??? 

Also, nur zum Vermerk: Thyroxin wird nicht in Vesikeln gespeichert, sondern als Thyreoglobulin und Adrenalin wird in Vesikeln gespeichert. Und Insulin ?? war ebenfalls in Vesikeln , oder ???

Ich sags ja, ich bring grad alles durcheinander...

----------


## Sahni

Okay, ich meinte eigentlich auch fcherweise. Habe eigentlich von Anfang an Klausuren gekreuzt und zweifle jetzt einwenig daran, ob es der richtige weg war. Immerhin knnte Fcherbezogenes kreuzen mehr bringen. (gelernt ohne zu kreuzen habe ich frs mndliche natrlich fcherweise...)

----------


## Sahni

Insulin wird in Vesikeln als Zink-Hexamer gespeichert. Alle hydrophilen werden eigentlich gespeichert. So kann man das ganz gut trennen.
Die lipohpilen dagegen knnen nicht gespeichert werden. Ausnahme ist natrlich T3/T4, welches aber EXTRAzellulr im kolloid gespeichert vorliegt. Extrazellulr sind dort auch keine vesikel zu finden. ;)

----------


## cookiemonster

> Adrenalin wird in Vesikeln als Zink-Hexamer gespeichert. Alle hydrophilen werden eigentlich gespeichert. So kann man das ganz gut trennen.
> Die lipohpilen dagegen knnen nicht gespeichert werden. Ausnahme ist natrlich T3/T4, welches aber EXTRAzellulr im kolloid gespeichert vorliegt. Extrazellulr sind dort auch keine vesikel zu finden. ;)


insulin wird als zinkkomplex gespeichert. bist du sicher mit adrenalin? hab das noch nirgendwo gelesen.....

----------


## Sahni

Insulin war gemeint, sorry cookie. Hab nebenbei gekreuzt und musik gehrt. Da war ich wohl einwenig verwirrt  :Nixweiss: .

----------


## blondie01

Oh man, ich hab mir extra das Physikum von 2011 aufgehoben fr jetzt, wo ich endlich mit allen Fchern durch bin und jetzt hab ichs zum ersten Mal gekreuzt und hab am 1. Tag 53% und am zweiten Tag 59%
HILFE...wie soll ich es denn bis nchste Woche schaffen, mehr Prozente zu erreichen...ach man alles sinnlos  :grrrr....:

----------


## Recall8

Hab F2011 gemacht und insgesamt 79.5. Psycho war doch nicht so anders,so what? Habt mich verrckt gemacht und hat dicke gereicht.aber egal,ich hau nochmal so viel durch wie geht. das muss irgendwie gehen.

----------


## blondie01

> Hab F2011 gemacht und insgesamt 79.5. Psycho war doch nicht so anders,so what? Habt mich verrckt gemacht und hat dicke gereicht.aber egal,ich hau nochmal so viel durch wie geht. das muss irgendwie gehen.


VIelen Dank! Das ist genau das was ich gebraucht habt, sehr motivierend.. :Hh?:  :Wand:

----------


## Elena1989

> Oh man, ich hab mir extra das Physikum von 2011 aufgehoben fr jetzt, wo ich endlich mit allen Fchern durch bin und jetzt hab ichs zum ersten Mal gekreuzt und hab am 1. Tag 53% und am zweiten Tag 59%
> HILFE...wie soll ich es denn bis nchste Woche schaffen, mehr Prozente zu erreichen...ach man alles sinnlos


Hey Blondie!

Nur nicht aufgeben! Vielleicht schreibst du dir mal raus, an welchen Themengebieten es genau lag (also z.B. Obere Ex in Anatomie etc. etc.) und dann schaust du dir genau diese Themengebiete noch mal verstrkt an? 
Du bist ja gar nicht soooo weit weg von den 60%, das ist schon noch drin! Schau dir einfach spezifisch die Themengebiete noch mal an, die du berhaupt nicht kannst und dann wiederhol die Examen der letzten Jahre noch mal. 60% sind bestimmt drin, das schaffst du!

----------


## blondie01

> Hey Blondie!
> 
> Nur nicht aufgeben! Vielleicht schreibst du dir mal raus, an welchen Themengebieten es genau lag (also z.B. Obere Ex in Anatomie etc. etc.) und dann schaust du dir genau diese Themengebiete noch mal verstrkt an? 
> Du bist ja gar nicht soooo weit weg von den 60%, das ist schon noch drin! Schau dir einfach spezifisch die Themengebiete noch mal an, die du berhaupt nicht kannst und dann wiederhol die Examen der letzten Jahre noch mal. 60% sind bestimmt drin, das schaffst du!


Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Das werd ich mal machen...aber ich hab immernoch die Hoffung, dass es an dem 2011er Physikum lag..morgen werd ich dann mal das vom Herbst 2009 kreuzen - hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht...hoffe das wird dann besser... Was hattest du denn so , als du was das allererste Mal gekreuzt hast?

----------


## TheStressor

@blondie:

Also, liebe Blondie, mach dich noch nicht verrckt. Es haben dir gerade mal 3 Punkte gefehlt zum Bestehen im Frhjahr. Und das ist eigentlich schon besser als ich gekreuzt habe beim ersten Mal. Mir haben noch 2 oder 3 % gefehlt. 

Frhjahr 2011 war definitiv mein schlechtestes Physikum, und das mit ziemlich groem Abstand. Sonst habe ich zwischen 65 und 70 % gekreuzt. Es liegt also sicherlich auch am Physikum, dass wir so schlecht gekreuzt haben, auch wenn einige hier im Forum es leichter fanden...

F2011 habe ich vor ca. einer Woche gekreuzt. Seitdem kreuze ich alle Physika von 2009 bis 2011 wieder durch mit wesentlich besserem Ergebnis ( Schnitt 85 - 90 % ). Und auch du hast noch 5 Tage Zeit, um die Schwachstellen auszubessern...

Also, geh einfach mal davon aus, dass du in der Prfung natrlich konzentrierter sein wirst, keine 320 Fragen an einem Tag kreuzen wirst und (hoffentlich ) die Fragen auch nicht so sch.... sein werden, wie im Frhjahr. Dann kommst du sicherlich ber die 60 % - Grenze. 

Ich hoffe, das beruhigt dich jetzt. Denn so beruhige ich mich die ganze Zeit auch... :Top:  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## Recall8

sorry,jeder schiebt nur Panik wegen dem kse.kommt mal klar,mir geht auch manchmal so,und wir sind nicht nur Studenten. halt einfach die Woche durch,F2011 hat mir Sicherheit gegeben,gerade ach dem allgemeinen psychoTerror,der gar keiner ist.steht alles in den m Skripten.Herbst 2010 war deutlich schwerer.

----------


## blondie01

@ Stressor: 

Dankeschn  :Grinnnss!:  Das finde ich tatschlich etwas beruhigend. Dann erklr ich mir das mit dem Physikum und gucke wie es morgen luft...hoffentlich dann besser...
Was hast du dir denn vorgenommen, wie oft du die Physika ab 2009 kreuzen willst?  3mal? ich hab gedacht ich kreuze jetzt ab 2005, das wre dann alles 2 mal auer 2010 und 2011...vielleicht sollte ich doch versuchen dann rckwrts noch ne runde einzulegen und zu gucken wie weit ich komme...man bin ich froh, wenn der ganze stress vorbei ist...

Danke nochmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@blondie: Ich kann nur dem zustimmen, was alle vorher gesagt haben! Mach dich nicht allzu verrckt, "nur" weils bei einem oder zwei Physika nicht gereicht htte! Mittlerweile bin auch ich davon berzeugt, dass man im Ernstfall eher besser kreuzt, weil man einfach konzentrierter, weniger abgelenkt und auf Papier kreuzt! Schau dir wirklich gezielt nochmal das an, was du nicht konntest. Und wenn du nicht alles weit, ist das nicht schlimm! Gerade bei anatomie kann keiner behaupten, dass er jedes Detail im Kopf hat. 
Und ich fand F11 keinesfalls leichter als ein andres Physikum, nur nicht so schlimm, wie ich nachdem was hier geschrieben wurde dachte! Du packst das, und wenns doch knapp werden sollte, das interessiert spter keinen mehr, wie du dein Physikum bestanden hast! Hauptsache durch. Kopf hoch und die letzten Tage vollends durchhalten :Knuddel:

----------


## Sahni

Warum ist das korrekt?

Welche(r) der folgenden Bestandteile der Bakterien wirkt/wirken als exogene Pyrogene?
A  Lipopolysaccharide von gramnegativen Bakterien

Ich versteh die Fragestellung nicht. Lipopolysaccharid ist ein endogenes pyrogen. Wirkt zwar WIE exogene (so ca) aber doch nicht als exogenes...

----------


## cookiemonster

> Warum ist das korrekt?
> 
> Welche(r) der folgenden Bestandteile der Bakterien wirkt/wirken als exogene Pyrogene?
> A  Lipopolysaccharide von gramnegativen Bakterien
> 
> Ich versteh die Fragestellung nicht. Lipopolysaccharid ist ein endogenes pyrogen. Wirkt zwar WIE exogene (so ca) aber doch nicht als exogenes...


doch das stimmt....endogene pyrogene wren beispielsweise interleukine wie IL-6 die vom krper selbst synthetisiert werden in folge einer immunantwort. das bakterielle LPS kommt aber "von auen"...solche pyrogene die eine immunantwort auslsen und die themperatur hoch"jagen" werden deshalb als exogen bezeichnet.

----------


## SuperSonic

Exogen heit, dass es von auen (hier: Bakterien) kommt und nicht vom Krper selbst (= endogen) produziert wird.

----------


## Sahni

Ach, danke. Ich komme nun schon wieder durcheinander. Hab Pyrogene einfach mal mit Toxinen gleichgesetzt und auch in der Erklrung berlesen. Also LPS ist ein exogenes Pyrogen, aber ein endo-Toxin.  :Smilie: 
Hoffe das stimmt jetzt.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ach, danke. Ich komme nun schon wieder durcheinander. Hab Pyrogene einfach mal mit Toxinen gleichgesetzt und auch in der Erklrung berlesen. Also LPS ist ein exogenes Pyrogen, aber ein endo-Toxin. 
> Hoffe das stimmt jetzt.


stimmt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

So gleich ist feierabend.  :Party: 
Wer zieht noch mit?  ::-dance:

----------


## cookiemonster

> So gleich ist feierabend. 
> Wer zieht noch mit?


ich !!!!

----------


## lindali

ich bin noch mit dabei, aber nur weil ich seit stunden zu versuche mich bei Springer einzuloggen, aber jetzt wo es Zeit ist, kracht die Seite zusammen.
Doof, dass die das nicht gebacken kriegen...>.<

----------


## TheStressor

So, gleich habe ich Tag 2 vom Frhjahr 2010 durch. Mann, Psycho nervt so langsam (-;

Was ist denn der eigentliche Unterschied von Prompting, Shaping und Chaining ???

Ich lese die Kommentare dazu schon zum tausendsten Mal, aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als ob alle drei Begriffe dasselbe meinen...

Noch 15 Fragen...grrrr

----------


## Sahni

TheStressor kommt mit auf ein  :Party: .
Wenn du das verlernt hast, gibts mehrere Mglichkeiten das Trinken wieder beizubringen:

a) wir fhren den krug zu deinem mund und untersttzen dich beim trinken (prompting)
b) wir bringen dich erstmal in die kneipe, dann schrittweise lassen wir dich bestellen und am ende auch trinken. Dabei belohnen wir jede deiner handlungen mit einer netten Frage vom impp. (shaping)
c) du kriegst erstmal was zu trinken. Danach erklren wir dir, wie du bestellst. Dann wie du in die Kneipe kommst. ;) (chaining)

----------


## TheStressor

So, bin durch:

85 % Tag 2 F2010. Bin zufrieden. Geh jetzt pennen und kann dann gleich morgen weiterkreuzen...

Das Wort "kreuzen" werde ich mein ganzes Leben lang hassen... :grrrr....: 

Gute Nacht und trumt was Schnes, irgendwas, was nicht mit dem Physikum zu tun hat....Vielleicht klappt es ja bei euch...

LG

----------


## TheStressor

@sahni

oh mann, das war der hit !!!! das vergesse ich nie mehr !!! Wieso knnen die vollhonks vom Thieme-Verlag das nicht auch so erklren ???

Kein Wunder, dass ich das nicht gecheckt hatte...mir fehlte einfach der Bezug zum Alkohol...  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt bin ich wieder fit...dank dir :Top: 

LG

----------


## fatali

verdammt ich komme bei anatomie auf keinen grnen zweig. und dann hab ich heute auch nur 2x biochmie mit 50% gekreuzt. zuviel schon wieder vergessen nach einer halben woche  :Nixweiss: 

naja ich hab das gefhl, dass das fr nchste woche nich reichen wird. 
werd morgen nochmal letzten tag anatomie machen und dann doch lieber auf psychologie setzen, da hab ich definitiv mehr punkte letztendlich raus. auerdem muss biochemie & physiologie nomma auf trab gebracht werden.
wenn ich dann _sehr_ viel glck hab, knnte ich es noch bestehen. 
naja ansonsten halt nchstes jahr - mit ein paar monaten fr anatomie und nicht nur zwei wochen.

tja das hat man warscheinlich davon, wenn man die ganze zeit vorher immer nur sein kurzzeitgedchtnis trainiert ^^

----------


## Recall8

Das Problem liegt wohl darin,dass man zwanghaft versucht auswendig zu Lernen.mir dauert das zu lange,ich lese nur noch schnell,dann nochmal,und nochmal. . . ich denke sowieso,dass man kaum Faktenwissen braucht.gerade in Anatomie kreuze ich nach Gefhl und irgendwie hat das heute gut geklappt.nicht lange drber,auch mal der Intuition vertrauen. Ja,man kangd hefte mit nach hause nehmen.man gibt nur den bogen ab!

----------


## Recall8

schaut euch das bismarck-,das semashko- und beveridge modell an.und den national health Service,das steht in den neuen Skripten leider nicht gut drin.wurde uns immer wieder gesagt,es sei wichtig.

----------


## Sahni

Danke fr die Tipps recall! Da mchte man ja glatt noch mehr :P. Vorlesungsfolien etc. wren schon was feines  :Knuddel:  . Aber ob das im Endeffekt hilft, wei ich nicht. Versuche immernoch rauszubekommen, was im neuen Katalog (der ja anscheinend jetzt zum ersten mal in Kraft tritt) noch so neues vorzufinden ist.
Ist der klinische Abschnitt der rztlichen Ausbildung sozusagen der Recall des Medizinstudiums, recall8? ^^ Ach ich glaub ich hab genug getrunken. Euch eine gute nacht, ich verlasse jetzt die kneipe.  ::-dance:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Darf man den fragebogen mitnehmen


Ja, und dann kann man bei Medi-Learn die eigenen Antworten eintragen, diese werden automatisch mit der Expertenlsung verglichen und liefern eine recht zuverlssige Punktzahl.

----------


## bremer

Guten Morgen, liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da?

----------


## -Julchen-

Also die Erklrung vergess ich auch so schnell nimmer. Richtig gut, dankeschn :bhh: 
Aber knnt ihr mir vllt nochmal das mit der linea arcuata erklren, irgendwie hab ich das noch nicht so hundertpro verstanden mit den Faszien und so?

----------


## bremer

Linea arcuata = Umschlagfalte der Aponeurose des M. transversus abdominis nach ventral. Ab dem Punkt besteht die Rekutsscheide dorsal nur noch aus der Fascia transveralis.

Falls du eine Erklrung mit Bier haben mchtest, musst du wohl warten, bis Sahni wieder nchtern ist.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ja, und dann kann man bei Medi-Learn die eigenen Antworten eintragen, diese werden automatisch mit der Expertenlsung verglichen und liefern eine recht zuverlssige Punktzahl.


cool. weit du auch wie viele tage nach der schriftlichen man diesen service in anspruch nehmen kann?

----------


## -Julchen-

> Linea arcuata = Umschlagfalte der Aponeurose des M. transversus abdominis nach ventral. Ab dem Punkt besteht die Rekutsscheide dorsal nur noch aus der Fascia transveralis.
> 
> Falls du eine Erklrung mit Bier haben mchtest, musst du wohl warten, bis Sahni wieder nchtern ist.


Nene danke, Bier muss nicht sein in dem Fall :Grinnnss!:  Danke dir fr die Erklrung, ich glaub ich habs jetzt! Das ist quasi diese "Tasche" in die der M. rectus abd. zieht. Und danach besteht eben die Rectusscheide dorsal nur aus der Faszie des M. transversus, der hinter dem rectus anliegt. War das richtig?

----------


## SuperSonic

> cool. weit du auch wie viele tage nach der schriftlichen man diesen service in anspruch nehmen kann?


Am selben Tag am spten Abend steht der Groteil der Expertenlsung fest.  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Am selben Tag am spten Abend steht der Groteil der Expertenlsung fest.


uiuiuiui das wird spannend...fast so spannend wie ein all-in pre-flop ...

----------


## HosHa

eine andere frage mal : wenn man ein attest abgibt, muss man dann fr jeden prfungsteil eine bescheinigung haben ? auch wenn zwischen mndlich und schriftlich nur 5 tage liegen ? oder reicht ein attest, das einen zeitraum von einer woche abdeckt fr beide prfungsteile ?

----------


## cookiemonster

wer kennt sich gut mit anatomie aus?

"Die laterale viereckige Achsellcke wird gebildet durch den M. teres minor (kranial), den M. teres major (kaudal), das Caput longum des M. triceps brachii und den Humerus. Durch sie verlaufen der N. axillaris, die A. circumflexa humeri posterior und entsprechende Venen gemeinsam zur Versorgung des M. deltoideus."

das stimmt nicht oder? vermeintlich gleichnamige vene tritt nicht hindurch  ....oder doch?? skripte sagen auch die arteria und ven. circumflexa scapulae treten hindurch ... prometheus 2.aufl. S 384 sagt NUR die arterie....VERWIRRUNG .... kann jemand weiterhelfen? vielleicht prometheus falsch?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Die A. und V. circumflexa scapulae treten durch die mediale Achsellcke, die A. und V. circumflexa humeri posterior zusammen mit dem N. axillaris durch die laterale. So schreibt es zumindest der Lippert und wurde mir im Testat auch als richtig anerkannt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

ok danke. habs jetzt in verschiedener literatur nachgelesen...dann ist das ein fehler, bzw. unvollstndigkeit im prometheus....

----------


## Sahni

Ist ganz oft beim Prometheus der Fall. In den meisten fllen laufen zustzlich auch immernoch die venen hindurch. Mir fllt zwar grad keiner ein, aber bis auf die skalenuslcke wrde ich erstmal davon ausgehen, dass beide durchziehen. ;)

----------


## Sahni

> uiuiuiui das wird spannend...fast so spannend wie ein all-in pre-flop ...


Der Vergleich gefllt mir.  :Smilie:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Der Vergleich gefllt mir.


Und ich wei trotz googeln noch nicht, was das ist...
Poker ist ja fast so kompliziert wie Chemie :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Und ich wei trotz googeln noch nicht, was das ist...
> Poker ist ja fast so kompliziert wie Chemie


...wenn du all dein geld am tisch komplett einsetzt ohne vorher zu wissen wie die karten deines gegners und die karten auf dem tisch aussehen werden....

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> ...wenn du all dein geld am tisch komplett einsetzt ohne vorher zu wissen wie die karten deines gegners und die karten auf dem tisch aussehen werden....


Das ist aber riskant! Passt zum Physikum :bhh: 
Also bis auf Chemie (und Physik, aber das ist OK so) hab ich jetzt in ALLEN Fchern von 2010 und 2011 ber 80% gekreuzt, also beim zweiten Mal. Was ich mit Chemie machen soll, wei ich auch nicht...

----------


## fatali

das mit der linea arcuata ist eigtl. ganz simpel: unterhalb des bauchnabels gibts die lamina anterior nicht mehr. 
dieses gelaber von umschlagsfalte versteht doch niemand  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> das mit der linea arcuata ist eigtl. ganz simpel: unterhalb des bauchnabels gibts die lamina anterior nicht mehr. 
> dieses gelaber von umschlagsfalte versteht doch niemand


Weil das vordere Blatt von der Faszia transversa gebildet wird?! Ja??

----------


## cookiemonster

> Weil das vordere Blatt von der Faszia transversa gebildet wird?! Ja??


nein, merks dir am besten so:

fascia transversalis ist IMMER teil des hinteren blattes der rektusscheide! 

oberhalb der linea arcuata wird der HINTERE teil der rektusscheibe gebildet von aponeurosen von:

m.transversus abd.
m.obliquus internus (hinterer teil)

oberhalb der linea arcuata wird der VORERE teil der rektusscheibe gebildet von

m.obliquus internus (vorderer teil)
m.obliquus externus


UNTERHALB der linea arcutata wird der VORDERE TEIL der rektusscheibe VON ALLEN MUSKELAPONEUROSEN GEBILDET !!!! der hintere teil, wie gesagt wird ja IMMER von fascia transversalis gebildet, egal ob ber oder unter der linea arcuata.

----------


## cookiemonster

schau mal. ich finde diese abb. ganz gut .... 


besser als im prometheus zum verstdnis.


http://www.pic-upload.de/view-11080231/sassaa.jpg.html

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich komm mir langsam bld vor :Oh nee...:  Aber das Bild ist wirklich besser, weil man die einzelnen Linien erkennen kann! Also ist der eigentliche Punkt, dass unterhalb der linea arcuata die hintere Rectusscheide nur von der Transversusfaszie gebildet wird, weil alle andren Faszien vorne zum vorderen Blatt verschmelzen!? Wrd Sinn machen, wegen den Hernien, die eher unterhalb der Linea arcuata raustreten...

----------


## Amateur101

oh man.,...ich bin echt fertig!!
was ihr fr ergebnisse habt!

ich habe gestern 2010 herbst zum ersten mal gekreuzt und hatte 227 punkte also 71 prozent und war stolz wie oskar...da ich die fragen nich kannte..
mein persnliches bestergebnis brigens..
dann habe ich heute 2011 tag eins zum ersten mal gekreuzt...schock :Smilie: 

94 punkte also 58 prozent...
wie macht ihr das mit euren mega hohen zahlen...ich habe bei physik brutal abgekotzt,
physio war super..aber bc fande ich ziemlich schwer..

wenn ich jetzt denke das der zweite tag so spacig ist wegen psychsoz...werde ich das auc hnciht ausgleichen knnen...


das wird ne katatstrophe!

greetz

----------


## cookiemonster

wei denn jemand wie die quoten waren fr F11 ? 

ich hab insgeheim die hoffnung dass das impp dieses examen bisschen humaner machen wird .... 

die differenz ist bei dir aber ziemlich hoch mit 71 und 58 .... wie kam das ... 

httest aber noch bestanden oder? ich denke man muss auch bisschen glck haben mit den fragen. es gibt keinen der alles wei. wenn man pech hat wird man oft die dinge gefragt die man eben nicht wei.....

----------


## Amateur101

die quote weiss ich nicht...
aber ich wei das die bestehensgrenze bei 179 punkten lag, da viele fragen rausgenommen werden mussten..und die referenzgruppe ebenfalls schlecht abgeschnitten hat also gut fr alle anderen :Smilie: 

naja...ich wei nicht..also 58 prozent gilt nur fr den ersten tag ich habe den zweiten noch nicht gekreuzt...lese grad das physikscript dann mache ich mich an tag 2....

aber du hast recht..das ist schon echt schwach...selbst frs erste mal...

muss halt noch mal gas geben...

----------


## TheStressor

Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass Frhjahr 2011 ein Schrott-Physikum war, einfach deshalb, weil die irgendwie am System was gendert haben mssen.

Denn mir fllt sonst kein Grund ein, weshalb hier einige fast 15-20 % abgesunken sind in ihrem SChnitt ( mich inbegriffen ) !

Ich hoffe und gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass das IMPP im Herbst sich bessere Fragen einfallen lsst, denn die wollen sicherlich auch nicht nochmal den Schnitt um fast 15 Punkte senken. 

So, Tag 1 Herbst 2010 2.Versuch 82 %. Ufff, so langsam geht mir die Puste aus...

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh man, mir auch! Ich hab jetzt alle Fragen gefhlte tausend mal gesehen und gekreuzt, ich kann jetzt echt alle auswendig (sogar Chemie schaff ich jetzt bissl mehr zu kreuzen, was natrlich vlliger Selbstbetrug ist, aber trotzdem beruhigend :hmmm...: ).
@amateur: Was heit "alle"? Ich kreuz auch nicht spitzenmig. Und solangs zum bestehen reicht (gut, 58% sind arg knapp...) langts doch! Du schaffst das!!

----------


## AgyptRa

Mir ginge im F2011 auch so.
Htte da bei beiden Tagen nur 55%.... sonst immer 75-80% in den anderen Physikas.

Aber bin froh dass es mir nicht allein so ging.... woran kann denn das liegen??

----------


## Sahni

Also F2011 hatte gar nicht so schlechtere Verhltnisse als sonst. Durchschnittlich 2-3% eine 1, 7%2 viele dreien und vieren. Psycho ist allgemein schlechter ausgefallen, aber im ganzen ein typischen Ergebnis frs Frhjahr. 

Im Herbst sinds immerhin 3-4% mit einer 1 und ~15% mit einer 2. So ist das aber jedes Jahr ungefhr gewesen und ist eigentlich durchgehend besser geworden. Fand die Klausuren von 96 da schon etwas heftiger...  :Big Grin: 

Cookie mit wrde interessieren wieviel du am tag ca. kreuzt. Ich bin zurzeit immer unzufrieden mit der Menge und wollte mal irgendeine Referenz haben. Kannst es mir auch per pn schicken.  :Smilie:

----------


## cookiemonster

hi sahni,

ups...

----------


## fatali

noch ist ein bisschen zeit. wenn man nicht auf 60% kommt, dann ran an die hefte und fehler ausbgeln. 
davon auszugehen, dass das examen diesmal leichter wird, wrde ich nicht.  :kotzen:

----------


## AgyptRa

Welche Physikas kreuzt ihr denn noch??
Ich hab mich jetzt nur noch auf die Jahre 2008-2011 versteift.

----------


## Recall8

Ich fand 2011F wesentlich angenehmer,auch Psycho war absolut Okay.

----------


## TheStressor

Wird diese verf... Milznische nun kaudal vom Lig. phrenicocolicum oder vom Lig. splenorenale begrenzt ???? Ich kreuze es grad zum 100.Mal falsch und irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als ob sich jedes Mal die Antwort vertauscht...

----------


## risingsun

phrenicocolicum

----------


## cookiemonster

> Wird diese verf... Milznische nun kaudal vom Lig. phrenicocolicum oder vom Lig. splenorenale begrenzt ???? Ich kreuze es grad zum 100.Mal falsch und irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als ob sich jedes Mal die Antwort vertauscht...


merks dir am besten so:

die milz reitet auf der linken colonflexur........also MUSS es das lig. phrenicoCOLICUM sein....

----------


## TheStressor

Gut, danke. Dann kann ich mir das mal endlich eintrichtern. 

Und das Lig. Splenorenale fhrt die Gefe zur Milz, korrekt ??

Thx

----------


## cookiemonster

> Gut, danke. Dann kann ich mir das mal endlich eintrichtern. 
> 
> Und das Lig. Splenorenale fhrt die Gefe zur Milz, korrekt ??
> 
> Thx


ja. die art. und v. splenica ....

----------


## Amateur101

sooo jetzt habe ich mich gerade selber beschissen....
und den tag I 2011 nochmal gekreuzt...

149 richtige 93 prozent...

ja aber das kann ich nciht werten...ich kannte wie das ergebnis sagt fast alle antworten...
kurz luft schnappen gehen und dann kreuze ich mal den zweiten tag zum ersten mal, vielleicht kann ich ja meine 94er punktzahl vom ersten kreuzen damit ausgleichen....


bis spter

----------


## TheStressor

So, vor 8 Tagen Herbst 2010 mit unter 60 % gekreuzt und jetzt mit 82 %. 

Bin ich jetzt besser geworden oder habe ich mir alles einfach nur gemerkt ??? Wenn ich mir alles gemerkt htte, msste ich ja besser kreuzen als 82 %. Also habe ich doch was gelernt , oder ???  :Nixweiss: 

sagt einfach JA !!!

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## dos

ja, du bist besser geworden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger USer 04092011

Welche Literatur ist in den ersten Semestern, also bis zum Physikum, zu empfehlen, die mglichst nur das Prfungsrelevante beinhaltet?

Die Medi-Skripte sollen gut sein - das habe ich gerade gelesen. Sind die fr alle Fcher gut? Oder bentigt man z.B. in der Anatomie Ergnzungsliteratur - wenn ja welche ist gut?

Ich wei, dass man sich nicht vor dem Studienbeginn welche besorgen soll; das mache ich auch nicht. Ich stelle nur die Fragen, weil ich das vllig selbstndige Arbeiten nicht gewohnt bin -> Schule.

Ich wei, dass das Thema nicht ganz in den Thread passt, aber ihr seid ja gerade an dem dran, was ich - hoffentlich - auch in zwei Jahren machen werde. Ihr wisst also was gut ist!

Gre & schon mal vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## AgyptRa

> Welche Literatur ist in den ersten Semestern, also bis zum Physikum, zu empfehlen, die mglichst nur das Prfungsrelevante beinhaltet?


Die MediLearn Skripte;) IMO das non+ultra;)

----------


## Ehemaliger USer 04092011

> Die MediLearn Skripte;) IMO das non+ultra;)


Ok, also in allen Fchern?

----------


## Elena1989

> Ok, also in allen Fchern?


Die sind fr's Physikum echt super. Unterm Semester wrd ich aber noch andere Bchet verwenden, die Unis haben ja oft andere Prfungsschwerpunkte als das IMPP. Und fr Anatomie braucht's nen Atlas, da fhrt kein Weg dran vorbei.

----------


## dos

ich hab die skripte nur als roten faden benutzt und nur frs physikum, damit ich mich nicht in groen bchern verirre. es ist schon hilfreich, sich in eine bibliothek zu setzen und in groen lehrbchern bestimmte dinge genauer nachzuschlagen. zum beispiel fr die mndliche ....

viele dinge versteht man in den skripten auch erst, wenn man sie in den semestern davor etwas intensiver gelernt hat.

----------


## Ehemaliger USer 04092011

Ok, dann warte ich mal die ersten Tage / Wochen des Studiums ab und schau dann nach entspreechenden Bchern. Vielen Dank fr die schnellen Antworten! Das Thema hat sich damit erledigt!

Gre & Viel Erfolg beim Physikum!

----------


## cookiemonster

glaubt ihr eigentlich es gibt leute die NULL kreuzen und bestehen mit ner 2 oder so ?!

----------


## dos

ich kenne jemanden, der hat nur frs physikum gekreuzt....fr die mc-klausuren im semester nie. trotzdem immer ziemlich gut.

ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich durchs kreuzen nicht besser werde. also man bekommt halt mit, was sie in anatomie z.b. fragen. das hilft auch und ist ganz gut. wrde ich aber von morgens bis abends z.b. biochemie durchkreuzen, wren die ergebnisse am abend nicht besser, als am morgen  :Grinnnss!: 

trotzdem macht man es natrlich, um das wissen warm zu halten und einfach zu ben. weil wenn man aufhrt, vergisst man ja schon ne menge.

----------


## fatali

selbst fragen von vor 1 monat kreuz ich noch richtig - nehmt das ergebnis nicht so ernst sondern schaut, dass ihr bei jeder frage wisst, warum die andere antworten falsch sind.

aber ich hab gut reden, bin ja noch nichtmal mit anatomie ganz durch  :Keks:

----------


## cookiemonster

stimmt schon fatali....

aber wenn zum beispiel sowas als richtigantwort gilt :"Die Peyer-Plaques liegen hauptschlich in der Darmwand gegenber dem Mesenteriumansatz.", 

dann besttigt mich das immer wieder, dass kreuzen und auch teilweise auswendig lernen der antworten das A und O ist .... 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

F*** Chemie! ich komm einfach auf keinen grnen Zweig.. Verdammt ich schaff das alles nich..

----------


## Elena1989

> F*** Chemie! ich komm einfach auf keinen grnen Zweig.. Verdammt ich schaff das alles nich..


Klar tust du! Und die paar Fragen in Chemie sind doch auch egal  :Grinnnss!:  
Das schaffst du schon!

----------


## lilapple

+ die Fragen in Physik + einiges in Biochemie  - der Puffer in Psycho fllt wahrsch. auch weg.. ach man  :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

@lilapple: lass chemie doch weg. sind nur 3.7 %    ingesamt.....

@all: Der N. trigeminus durchbohrt nahe der Spitze der Felsenbeinpyramide die Dura mater und bildet dort das sensible Ggl. trigeminale, an dem die 3 Hauptste des N. trigeminus zusammenlaufen: N. ophthalmicus, N. maxillaris und N. mandibularis. Hier werden alle Afferenzen  mit Ausnahme der Propriozeption  umgeschaltet. In den unter (C) und (E) genannten Kernen liegen also die Somata des 2. Neurons. 


das ist ein kommentar von thieme...ich dachte im ganglion trigeminale wird NICHTS umgeschaltet ....

----------


## bremer

Das Ganglion trigeminale ist ein sensibles Ganglion. In sensiblen Ganglien wird nie umgeschaltet, da sie aus pseudo-unipolaren Nervenzellkrpern bestehen.

----------


## Elena1989

> @lilapple: lass chemie doch weg. sind nur 3.7 %    ingesamt.....
> 
> @all: Der N. trigeminus durchbohrt nahe der Spitze der Felsenbeinpyramide die Dura mater und bildet dort das sensible Ggl. trigeminale, an dem die 3 Hauptste des N. trigeminus zusammenlaufen: N. ophthalmicus, N. maxillaris und N. mandibularis. Hier werden alle Afferenzen  mit Ausnahme der Propriozeption  umgeschaltet. In den unter (C) und (E) genannten Kernen liegen also die Somata des 2. Neurons. 
> 
> 
> das ist ein kommentar von thieme...ich dachte im ganglion trigeminale wird NICHTS umgeschaltet ....


Wird's auch nicht. Zumindest interpretiere ich so den Text aus "BASICs Neuroanatomie". Da sthet, dass im Gagnlion tirgeminale die Perikaryen der protopathischen und epikritischen Afferenzen liegen, die von dort zum Ncl. principalis n. trigemini und zum Ncl. spinalis n. trigemini geleitet werden, wo sie umgeschalten werden. 
Das versteh ich auch so, als wrde im Ganglion tirgeminale selbst nichts umgeschaltet.

----------


## cookiemonster

ok danke leute...diese thieme kommentare sind voller fehler ... son kack ... KAHKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## bremer

Das ist nichts neues. Ich hatte ein ganzes Quiz mit fehlerhaften Thieme-Kommentare veranstaltet (leider aus Urheberrechtsgrnden gelscht worden).

Ich konnte es mir aber nicht nehmen, dem Verfasser der Kommentare der schwarzen Reihe Psycho ne Mail zu schreiben (er war auch mein Psycho-Dozent) und ihn ber einige Fehler zu informieren.

Das hat er mir zurckgeschrieben: 




> Ich drcke dann mal meine zarten Dumchen ganz fest fr's Physikum. Wird 
> schon klappen; wenn Sie schon Fehler in meinem ansonsten nahezu unfehlbaren 
> Buch finden, drften Sie so hyperintelligent sein, dass man Ihnen das
> Physikum aus meiner Sicht einfach ganz erlassen sollte.


Ich finde, Prof. Dr. Kasten hat vollkommen Recht. Das Physikum sollte man mir einfach so geben  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Das ist nichts neues. Ich hatte ein ganzes Quiz mit fehlerhaften Thieme-Kommentare veranstaltet (leider aus Urheberrechtsgrnden gelscht worden).
> 
> Ich konnte es mir aber nicht nehmen, dem Verfasser der Kommentare der schwarzen Reihe Psycho ne Mail zu schreiben (er war auch mein Psycho-Dozent) und ihn ber einige Fehler zu informieren.
> 
> Das hat er mir zurckgeschrieben: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde, Prof. Dr. Kasten hat vollkommen Recht. Das Physikum sollte man mir einfach so geben


ganz schn frech der prof....soll mal froh sein dass jemand ihn auf die fehler aufmerksam macht.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Amateur101

ok buben und mdchen...zurck vom joggen und hab den 2. tag 2011 zum ersten mal gekreuzt..

also ich weiss nicht was einige jetzt nicht so schlimm daran fanden...

ich fande es bel...
ja es waren einige altfragen dabei, vor allem in bio...ana war so lala...aber auch schwerer als sonst...fand es sehr embryolastig!!

und dann psychsoz...hmm..klar waren das die selben themen..aber die art wei gefragt wurde war echt gemein..
zb. wird nach transaktivittsmodell gefragt anstatt nach lazarus :Frown: 

tzend..


also ich habe am zweiten tag bescheidene 96 punkte geholt
plus die 94 vom ersten macht nach adam riese genau 
190 punkte....
das physikum htte ich bestanden, da die grenze wohl nur bei 179 punkten lag...aber trozdem bissi schwach auf der brust nach den 227 vom herbst 2010 :Frown: 

absolutes scheissgefhl!!

----------


## MarenB

Moin zusammen!
Wei zufllig jemand von euch (aus sicherer Quelle), ob man in den Aufgabenhefte zwischen den Fchern differenzieren kann, sprich ob die geordnet un nach Fchern deklariert sind oder wild gemischt?
Fnds interessant fr die Vorgehensweise...

@bremer....tjaja der Kasten, da hat man ja auch keine normale antwort erwartet  :Big Grin:  

Euch allen viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Elena1989

> Moin zusammen!
> Wei zufllig jemand von euch (aus sicherer Quelle), ob man in den Aufgabenhefte zwischen den Fchern differenzieren kann, sprich ob die geordnet un nach Fchern deklariert sind oder wild gemischt?
> Fnds interessant fr die Vorgehensweise...
> 
> @bremer....tjaja der Kasten, da hat man ja auch keine normale antwort erwartet  
> 
> Euch allen viel Erfolg!!!


Ich habe keine sichere Quelle. Aber uns wurde gesagt, dass die Fcher am ersten Tag nicht sortiert sind sondern thematisch geordnet sind. 
Am zweiten tag ist es dann angeblich nach Fchern. Aber wie gesagt: Hrensagen, keine verlssliche Quelle!

----------


## diejula

> Ich habe keine sichere Quelle. Aber uns wurde gesagt, dass die Fcher am ersten Tag nicht sortiert sind sondern thematisch geordnet sind. 
> Am zweiten tag ist es dann angeblich nach Fchern. Aber wie gesagt: Hrensagen, keine verlssliche Quelle!


hab mal kurz das F2011 durchgeblttert, scheint so zu sein...

----------


## fatali

uhh in anatomie endlich mal auf 50% gekommen. das kommt aber echt nur durch wiederholungen von altfragen. die meiste zeit denk ich mir nur: wtf, noch niemals was von gehrt  :Nixweiss:  - und dann bei der nchsten frage: aja die kenn ich. als ob die keine normalen fragen stellen knnten in der anatomie. muss ja nicht immer der letzte fitzel kack auf unscharfen mrts abegefragt werden ^^

und hey, wenn man mit 190 pkt besteht dann is das super. mach dich nich fertig. ich wr froh ber so ein ergebnis  :Top: 


morgen nomma im schnelldurchlauf _alle_  fcher durchgehen und mal das viert vorletzte komplett kreuzen.

----------


## Recall8

ich kreuze noch die letzten 2 zur Wiederholung.Samstag Sonntag aller nochmal lesen und dann ist ende.

----------


## catgamer

Also zur Ordnung der Physika kann ich sagen, letztes Jahr, als ich schreiben musste, waren in Gruppe A die Fcher nacheinander abgefragt worden und in meiner Gruppe B ging es recht wild durcheinander, wenn ich das noch richtig erinnern kann, also mal 9-13 Fragen z.b. Physio dann 5 Fragen Physik und dann 10 Fragen Biochem.

----------


## dos

unser neuro-physio-dozent meinte, dass ergebnisse beim kreuzen statistisch gesehen besser ausfallen, wenn die fragen durcheinander sind. ich htte es zwar lieber geordnet, aber man kann sich das statistische ja einreden, falls man durch das durcheinander aus der bahn geworfen wird  :bhh:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also mir wr fast ungeordnet lieber! Wenn ich fnf Fragen hintereinander zum selben Thema einfach nicht wei, bin ich danach so irritiert, dass ich auch gewusste sachen falsch mach.

----------


## catgamer

Es ist im Prinzip schon geordnet d.h. es kommen eben meist dann in einem Block in Gruppe B z.B. die Hormonfragen oder Herzphysio, aber es wechselt munter zwischen den Fchern und auch den Themengebieten nach so einem Fragenblock , es ist also letztlich eher so Blockweise angeordnet.

----------


## Resi_Stent

Hallo,

knnte mir jemand da drauen einen riesen gefallen tun?! und mir die Physik kommentare des letzen (also F2011) zukommen lassen?
das wre echt toll!
ich komm bei manchen Fragen, trotz Buch, einfach nicht auf die Lsung!
(ich gebe zu, ich bin eine absolute Physik Niete  ::-oopss: )
Und leider geht meine CD nur bis H2010  :grrrr....: 
Ich wre euch wirklich sehr dankbar!

glg

----------


## -Julchen-

Herbst 2009 gekreuzt. So ein tolles Physikum :Love:

----------


## risingsun

f 2011 tag 1 war dch okay.. abgesehen von physik wo ich mit 55% das schlechteste ergebnis in letzter zeit hatte.. das liegt aber auch grtenteils an einer leseschwche ;) kBq != Bq und som zeug

----------


## Elena1989

> Herbst 2009 gekreuzt. So ein tolles Physikum


Findest du? Das war mein schlechtestes berhaupt ^^

----------


## -Julchen-

> Findest du? Das war mein schlechtestes berhaupt ^^


Ja, aber nur dadurch, dass Chemie (53%) und Physik (73%!!) mal zur Abwechslung gut liefen ::-oopss:  Alles andre war wie immer, aber die beiden haben mich diesmal nicht runtergezogen...

----------


## Sahni

> unser neuro-physio-dozent meinte, dass ergebnisse beim kreuzen statistisch gesehen besser ausfallen, wenn die fragen durcheinander sind. ich htte es zwar lieber geordnet, aber man kann sich das statistische ja einreden, falls man durch das durcheinander aus der bahn geworfen wird


wer denn?

----------


## fatali

juhu.. 55% in anatomie. ich seh doch noch ein bisschen hoffnung  :Grinnnss!: 

voll wichtig ist es brigens nach 40-50 fragen ne pause einzulegen. ab da fngt man an unkonzentriert zu kreuzen. merk ich jedes mal, dass ich ab da flchtigkeitsfehler mache.

----------


## -Julchen-

> juhu.. 55% in anatomie. ich seh doch noch ein bisschen hoffnung 
> 
> voll wichtig ist es brigens nach 40-50 fragen ne pause einzulegen. ab da fngt man an unkonzentriert zu kreuzen. merk ich jedes mal, dass ich ab da flchtigkeitsfehler mache.


Das stimmt! Hab mir auch schon berlegt, dass mir das im Physikum von der Zeit her reichen wrde. Meint ihr, das ist zu riskant, dass man nacher nicht fertig wird?

----------


## Elena1989

> Das stimmt! Hab mir auch schon berlegt, dass mir das im Physikum von der Zeit her reichen wrde. Meint ihr, das ist zu riskant, dass man nacher nicht fertig wird?


Also in dem "Lernstrategie - Skript" wird das auch empfohlen! Ich denke, man sieht ja, ob man gut in der Zeit ist. Wenn natrlich nach 40 Fragen schon eine Stunde rum ist, dann vielleicht eher nicht, aber wenn es das nicht ist, was spricht dagegen, sich mal 2 - 3 Minuten zu entspannen?

----------


## fatali

ich glaube nicht, dass die zeit knapp ist. vermutlich muss man dann eh bis zur abgabe warten.

ich werd aufjedenfall die letzte zeit fr physik benutzen und solange versuchen mit den zahlen herumzurechnen bis da irgendwelche mglichen werte rauskommen ^^

----------


## Elena1989

> ich glaube nicht, dass die zeit knapp ist. vermutlich muss man dann eh bis zur abgabe warten.
> 
> ich werd aufjedenfall die letzte zeit fr physik benutzen und solange versuchen mit den zahlen herumzurechnen bis da irgendwelche mglichen werte rauskommen ^^


Ja  :Grinnnss!:  Das werd ich auch machen... nur ohne Taschenrechner, eieieiei....

----------


## TheStressor

Also, ich blick da nicht mehr durch. Jetzt habe ich smtliche Prfungen von H2009 bis F2011 nochmals gekreuzt. 

Schnitt bis F2011 lag bei 85-90 % beim zweiten Versuch. Dabei hatte ich natrlich noch viele Fragen im Kopf, aber ich habe auch vieles jetzt einfach mal verstanden...

Aber F2011: Das ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Beim zweiten Mal kreuzen habe ich gerade mal 70 % hinbekommen. Irgendwie hatte ich auch alle Fragen wieder vergessen und die Klausur kam mir so vor, als ob ich sie nie gesehen htte. Ich schtze, das liegt daran, dass ich auch beim ersten Mal einfach keinen blassen Schimmer davon hatte, was die jetzt von einem wollen...

Also ehrlich, ich wiederhole mich jetzt zum 10.Mal, aber F2011 ist shit pur. :kotzen: 

 Ich habe von 2005 -2011 fast alles durchgekreuzt und verstehe nicht, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass sich viel wiederholt. Die letzten 20 Fragen in Biochemie gingen nur noch um CDks und Komplementfaktoren, irgendwelche Regulationsmechanismen, hunderte von Kinasen, Carboxylasen, Tyrosinasen und Co. wurden gefragt... das kam sonst echt nie in SOLCH einem Ausma vor. 

Physio ist ja echt ok, aber Physik ist dafr der Horror, es sind fast nur Rechnungen, die einem extrem viel Zeit rauben. 

Sogar H2010 habe ich beim zweiten Mal richtig verstanden, aber F2011 geht einfach nicht in mein Kopf. Ich werd es noch mind. 1-2x kreuzen...

Puhh, shit, ey...

LG

----------


## SuperSonic

> ich glaube nicht, dass die zeit knapp ist. vermutlich muss man dann eh bis zur abgabe warten.


Wer bis 30 min vor der Abgabefrist fertig ist, kann den Prfungssaal vorzeitig verlassen. Wer sein Fragenheft haben mchte, muss dann aber drauen warten, bis alle abgegeben haben. Ich hab an einem Tag fast 45 min frher abgegeben, weil ich bei Anatomie grtenteils nur raten konnte und dann im Zweifel C angekreuzt habe... ^^  Bringt ja nix, sich unntig lange durch die Fragen zu qulen, wenn man sich nichts herleiten kann und das Faktenwissen fehlt...

Und ein, zwei fnfmintige Pausen sollte man sich auf jeden Fall gnnen! Dabei auch die Beine ein bisschen vertreten (einfach zur Toilette gehen).

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Hey
weiss jemand wie im Physikum die Note berechnet wird? bzw... wieviel Punkte braucht man in beiden Tagen fr ne 2,0?

scheinbar werden ja auch immer wieder Fragen aus der Wertung genommen...

----------


## cookiemonster

> Hey
> weiss jemand wie im Physikum die Note berechnet wird? bzw... wieviel Punkte braucht man in beiden Tagen fr ne 2,0?
> 
> scheinbar werden ja auch immer wieder Fragen aus der Wertung genommen...


untere grenze ca. 78-79 %

----------


## Elena1989

Also, eine 2 bekommt man, wenn man mindestens 50% oder aber 75% der ber die Bestehensgrenze hinausgehenden Fragen richtig beantwortet.

Wenn man von der maximalen Bestehensgrenze von 192 ausgeht und davon ausgeht, dass alle Fragen gewertet werden, bleiben noch noch 128 Fragen brig, von denen man noch mindestens 50% fr eine zwei richtig haben muss, also 64. Damit kmst du auf insgesamt 256 Punkte, das wren 80%.

Du musst also MAXIMAL 80% fr eine zwei haben, je nachdem wo die BEstehensgrenze liegt und wie viel Fragen rausgenommen werden, knnen es natrlich auch 79 oder auch 78% sein.

----------


## Sahni

www.impp.de  :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Du musst also MAXIMAL 80% fr eine zwei haben, je nachdem wo die BEstehensgrenze liegt und wie viel Fragen rausgenommen werden, knnen es natrlich auch 79 oder auch 78% sein.


mindestens meinst du

----------


## Elena1989

> mindestens meinst du


N, maximal. Wenn die Bestehensgrenze niedriger liegt, braucht man ja keine 80%, also wre mindestens ja nicht richtig ^^ Ich meinte, man braucht maximal 80% um eine zwei zu bekomen, also, mit 80% hat man sie sicher  :Grinnnss!: 

Vielleicht htte ich es besser so ausdrcken sollen: Die unterste Grenze zur zwei liegt bei maximal 80%. So besser?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cookiemonster

> N, maximal. Wenn die Bestehensgrenze niedriger liegt, braucht man ja keine 80%, also wre mindestens ja nicht richtig ^^ Ich meinte, man braucht maximal 80% um eine zwei zu bekomen, also, mit 80% hat man sie sicher 
> 
> Vielleicht htte ich es besser so ausdrcken sollen: Die unterste Grenze zur zwei liegt bei maximal 80%. So besser?


ich bin medizinstudent...eigenstndiges und analytisches denken gehrt nicht mehr zu meinen strken...ich hab das gefhl absolut zu verdummen ...im ernst...raff dich deshalb nicht. aber egal....passt schon

----------


## SuperSonic

Das ist der "Zustand vor Physikum"...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

ich hab keine Lust mehr...!!! keine Lust mehr zum Kreuzen, keine Lust mehr zum Nachlesen...es ist alles so de....
bin froh, wenn es endlich losgeht !

----------


## -Julchen-

> Das ist der "Zustand vor Physikum"...


Ich kann diesen Zustand nicht leiden :kotzen:

----------


## TheStressor

BALD IST ES VORBEIIIII:

Dann gibt es endlich wieder Alkohol :Party: , Drogen :Keks:  und Sex... :Loove: 

So ungefhr die Reihenfolge... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> BALD IST ES VORBEIIIII:
> 
> Dann gibt es endlich wieder Alkohol, Drogen und Sex...
> 
> So ungefhr die Reihenfolge...


Jaaaahaaaa, nchsten Mittwoch knnen wir wieder leben :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

@TheStressor

Gibts bei dir Sex nur unter Drogen- oder Alkoholeinfluss?  :hmmm...: 

Oder war Abstinenz Teil der Physikumsvorbereitung?

----------


## TheStressor

Hey Bremer, ich habe seit mehr als einem Monat meinen Keuschheitsgrtel um, Drogen und ALkohol sind gut versteckt.  :hmmm...: 

Nur noch die paar Tage, dann lass ich es so richtig krachen. Ich fange einfach mal einfach mit dem an, was mir als Erstes unter die Hnde kommt... :Woow: 

Oh mann, jetzt werd ich richtig ******* !!! So kann man auch echt nur vor dem Physikum werden, sonst wrd ich sowas nie in ein Forum reinschreiben. Aber scheidrauf... JAAAAAAAAAAA, ALKOHOOOOOL, JAAAAAA :Party:  dreh durch....flipp aus....tanz im kreis....handstand-mach....LOL-sag....HUAHUAHUAHUA....

----------


## cookiemonster

> Hey Bremer, ich habe seit mehr als einem Monat meinen Keuschheitsgrtel um, Drogen und ALkohol sind gut versteckt. 
> 
> Nur noch die paar Tage, dann lass ich es so richtig krachen. Ich fange einfach mal einfach mit dem an, was mir als Erstes unter die Hnde kommt...
> 
> Oh mann, jetzt werd ich richtig ******* !!! So kann man auch echt nur vor dem Physikum werden, sonst wrd ich sowas nie in ein Forum reinschreiben. Aber scheidrauf... JAAAAAAAAAAA, ALKOHOOOOOL, JAAAAAA dreh durch....flipp aus....tanz im kreis....handstand-mach....LOL-sag....HUAHUAHUAHUA....


olol ... was ich danach vorhabe schreibe ich besser nicht hierrein.....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich werd nach dem schriftlichen erstmal zwei Tage pennen. Und dann fang ich an frs mndliche zu lernen. Juchuh....

----------


## bremer

Du solltest lieber vorher pennen und ausgeschlafen zum Physikum gehen.

----------


## Elena1989

> Du solltest lieber vorher pennen und ausgeschlafen zum Physikum gehen.


Gut ja, das sollte ich  :Grinnnss!:  

Aber ich mein so bis 12 Uhr mittags oder so. Das sollte ich vorm Physikum vielleicht nicht tun  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

Macht keuschheit leistungsfhiger? Wie war das bei den olympischen spielen eigentlich?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Na, ich hoffs doch, Sahni. Sonst waren die paar Wochen umsonst (((-;

----------


## Sahni

Man sagt ja immer ,das neben lernen ein sportlicher ausgleich gut tut.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## fatali

also ich trink abends schonma nen glschen wein. warum auch nicht? 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sahni

Warum auch nicht 2?  :Smilie:  :Party:

----------


## cookiemonster

ich kiff mir nachm lernen immer die birne zu. das beruhigt und lindert den stress.....nur mein kurzzeitgedchtnis lsst daher zu wnschen brig ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sahni

hm cookie, du weit aber schon, dass nach der Abgabe des Examens die Urinprobe ruft?
Hab letztens noch gelesen, dass einfach zu viele Studenten Ritalin und co. schmeien und dagegen jetzt strikter vorgegangen werden soll. Auch Kiffen wird wohl nicht so gern gesehen und fhrt zum Verlust des Anspruches der Approbation.
Steig also lieber auf Alkohol um, denn das ist nicht nur erlaubt, sondern reduziert neben dem Kurzzeitgedchtnis auch das Langzeitgedchtnis. Viel mehr freien Speicher (der dann zwar nie wieder nutzbar ist) kann man anders nicht schaffen.

----------


## fatali

guter witz  :Keks: 


aber es ist in der tat nich ganz ungefhrlich - ein btm eintrag kann die approbation gefhrden, bzw. fhrt zur nicht-ausstellung, bis das ganze verjhrt ist. also vorsicht vor dem grnen zeug, vor allem auch weil es lnger im urin nachgewiesen werden kann. regelmig kiffen und dann mal zufllig in eine polzei kontrolle zu kommen, kann da mies enden.

----------


## cookiemonster

alle so humorlos ....  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Amateur101

maaannn der hat doch nur nen witz gemacht :Smilie: 

@sahni...wer hat dir denn sowas erzhlt :Smilie: 
du brauchst dir keine sorgen machen :Smilie: ....musst keine urinprobe nach dem examen abgeben :Smilie: ...
da hat dich jemand aber richtig auf den arm genommen! :Smilie: 

nur dein beweisen das keine strafrechtlichen eintrge gegen dich vorliegen :Smilie: ..dann (wenn du das examen bestanden hast) bekommst du deine approbation...

P.S. no offence...ich will dich damit nicht beleidigen..also bitte auch nicht so auffassen

p.s.
die alten klausuren sind jetzt bei mir auch nach dem 2. mal kreuzen auf 83-86%

mein ziel...glatte 192 punkte :Smilie:  und gut ist :Smilie:

----------


## Sahni

sorry cookie, war schon spt. Bin bissle neben der Spur.   :bhh: 
Aber wird das bei gras wirklich so streng geahndet? Kenne nen gutes dutzend, die ab und an kiffen. Finde grade whrend des Studiums nicht so viel dabei.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## cookiemonster

alles cool    :hmmm...: 

n8 leutz..... :schnarch...:

----------


## fatali

mit einem BTM eintrag wird dir die approbation mglicherweise verwehrt. das hngt dann ein bisschen vom ermessen der berhrde ab. die knnen sowas schon als "jugendsnden" einstufen - mssen aber nicht.
wenn das alles medizin studenten sind, dann kannst denen das ja mal erzhlen, mglicherweise wissen die ja nicht drum. wenns schecht luft, muss man halt tatschlich die 5 jahre warten, bis es verjhrt ist.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Aber wird das bei gras wirklich so streng geahndet? Kenne nen gutes dutzend, die ab und an kiffen. Finde grade whrend des Studiums nicht so viel dabei.


Ob vor, whrend oder nach dem Studium, was spielt das fr eine Rolle? Das ndert weder an der Schdlichkeit noch dem Strafma etwas.  :Nixweiss: 

Zu letzterem siehe  29 BtMG:



> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fnf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1. Betubungsmittel unerlaubt anbaut, herstellt, mit ihnen Handel treibt, sie, ohne Handel zu treiben, einfhrt, ausfhrt, veruert, abgibt, sonst in den Verkehr bringt, erwirbt oder sich in sonstiger Weise verschafft, (...)
> 3. Betubungsmittel besitzt, ohne zugleich im Besitz einer schriftlichen Erlaubnis fr den Erwerb zu sein, (...)
> Das Gericht kann von einer Bestrafung (...) absehen, wenn der Tter die Betubungsmittel lediglich zum Eigenverbrauch in geringer Menge anbaut, herstellt, einfhrt, ausfhrt, durchfhrt, erwirbt, sich in sonstiger Weise verschafft oder besitzt.

----------


## Sahni

Achso. Dachte, dass sowas vielleicht lockerer gefhrt wird. Kenne mich damit gar nicht aus und wusste nicht, dass das auch als betubungsmittel zhlt.
Kenne mich zwar nicht aus, aber denke mal, dass die Schdlichkeit in Relation zu anderen legalen Drogen eher gering ist, da auch vermutlich nicht so oft betrieben. Betrifft mich aber nicht und deshalb bin ich nun erstmal wieder kreuzen.  :Smilie:

----------


## TheStressor

Junge, Junge, da sag ich mal kurz was zu Alkohol Drogen und Sex und peng, geht hier ne heie Diskussion ab. DAS GEFLLT MIR !!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Also, meine ver- und bekifften Freunde, wie sieht der heutige Plan aus ??? 

Hat jemand berhaupt noch einen Plan ?? Mir gehen so langsam die Ideen aus. Ich will natrlich nicht ein Tag vor der Prfung mir noch schnell 500 Fragen durchkreuzen. Aber ganz ohne Kreuzen gehts ja auch nicht. 

So sieht bei mir der Plan aus:

Hab bis F2011 alles 2x gekreuzt. Auer F2011 ( schnitt 72 % beim 2.Versuch ) lag sonst alles zwischen 85 und 90 %. Ich werde mir heute oder vielleicht sogar erst morgen nochmal alle falschen Fragen von 2009 bis 2011 reinziehen. 

Heute steht auf dem Plan: Hirnnerven, Beckendurchgnge, Zwerchfelldurchgnge, Bursa omentalis und Omentum majus und minus, smtliche Schlsselenzyme auf dem Medi-Learn Poster rausschreiben und ins Gehirn stopfen, der gesamte Verlauf im und am Penis mit smtlichen Drsen und Verengungen und Erweiterungen, heute oder evtl. erst am Sonntag nochmals alle Aminosure-Formeln auswendig lernen, ach ja, nicht zu vergessen, die verdammten Fettsuren, die ich dauernd falsch kreuze, also Palmi, Steari, li, Linoli und Sonstifettsuren mit Doppelbindungen kennen, 

Und dann noch, nicht zu vergessen, smtliche Zahlenwerte zur Lunge, zur Niere, zum Herzen, und BLUUUT , dann noch die pathologischen Werte und dann, JA DANNNNNN, Was kommt dann ????

Dann dreh ich mir auch eine.... :Keks: 

LG :Woow:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Junge, Junge, da sag ich mal kurz was zu Alkohol Drogen und Sex und peng, geht hier ne heie Diskussion ab. DAS GEFLLT MIR !!!! 
> 
> Also, meine ver- und bekifften Freunde, wie sieht der heutige Plan aus ??? 
> 
> Hat jemand berhaupt noch einen Plan ?? Mir gehen so langsam die Ideen aus. Ich will natrlich nicht ein Tag vor der Prfung mir noch schnell 500 Fragen durchkreuzen. Aber ganz ohne Kreuzen gehts ja auch nicht. 
> 
> So sieht bei mir der Plan aus:
> 
> Hab bis F2011 alles 2x gekreuzt. Auer F2011 ( schnitt 72 % beim 2.Versuch ) lag sonst alles zwischen 85 und 90 %. Ich werde mir heute oder vielleicht sogar erst morgen nochmal alle falschen Fragen von 2009 bis 2011 reinziehen. 
> ...


Also ich hab auch ab 2009 alles zweimal gekreuzt (dabei Chemie und Physik fters) und lag beim zweiten Mal auch gut bei 85%. Denk aber, dass das nicht so reprsentativ ist, weil ich die fragen echt nach einem Mal auswendig kann :hmmm...:  Aber beruhigend ists. Bei den ersten Durchgngen hatt ich aber auch nie weniger als 69%, also sollte ne drei nchste Woche drin sein. Da ich langsam echt keinen bock mehr auf den ganzen Kram hab, werd ich heut nochmal Powerkreuzen, morgen meiner Schwester beim Umziehen helfen, also frei machen, und am Sonntag nochmal alle falschen Fragen anschauen. Montag fahr ich nach Heidelberg und schau mir auch nochmal die AS an und die FS, die ICH auch immer falsch mach ::-winky: 
Aber ich bin nicht mehr so nervs wie Anfang der Woche,da ich nichtmehr glaub, dass ich durchfall :Grinnnss!:

----------


## risingsun

straffes programm stressor.

ich wei garnicht mehr was ich so recht tun soll. werde 10/11er nochmal durchkreuzen und dann wars das wohl. ich hab auch einfach keine lust mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

gut, dass du so zuversichtlich bist. Ich habe immer noch meine Zweifel, ob ich bestehe. Denn wie du sagst, das zweite Mal Kreuzen ist zwar schn und gut, aber auch ich merke mir verdammt viele Fragen und Antworten. Ich habe zwar ca. 10 Tage zwischen beiden Versuchen Zeit gelassen, aber ob das gereicht hat, k.A. !!!!

Ich muss echt noch viel machen, um ein besseres Gefhl zu bekommen. Zumal mich halt Psycho immer noch fertig macht und ich nur hoffen kann, dass nicht nochmal so ein Shit kommt. Dann ist es echt ok, aber wenn Psycho so wird wie im Frhjahr, brauche ich definitiv einen Ersatzpuffer, sowas wie Anatomie oder Biochemie. 

Ohhhh mann, wie ich das Physikum hasse.  :Meine Meinung: 

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLG

----------


## bremer

Ich wrde lieber das festigen, was man schon wei und nicht zig neue Baustellen aufmachen. Man muss ja nicht alles wissen und es ist oft besser, bestimmte Themengebiete richtig gut zu knnen statt viele Themengebiete so ll.

----------


## tetrapak

Der Gedanke kam mir auch gerade. Ob ich mich jetzt noch mit einer kompletten Wiederholung der leicht zugeschtteten Anatomie nerven sollte oder nicht?!
Wenn man mal davon ausgeht dass es im besten Fall 10% mehr in Anatomie bringt, dann sind das nur 8 Punkte auf dem Gesamtkonto. Irgendwie steht das nicht im Verhltnis zum Aufwand. Werd jetzt wohl nur noch Kreuzen und erst dann Themen nachlesen, wenn ich da gehuft falsch kreuze.

----------


## ywe94

Also ioch hab gestern das Physikum F2011 gekreuzt den ersten tag und hatte beim 1. mal 70%. das ist vll nicht soooo gut, aber ich muss sagen, da hatte ich noch kein chemie richtig gelernt, das werde ich noch nachholen, von daher hatte ich nach 130 fragen nur 27 fehler und dann kam...CHEMIE  :Nixweiss: 

aber eigentlich fand ich dass es ging, mal gucken wie der 2. tag aussieht

----------


## -Julchen-

@bremer und tetrapak: Ich hatte mir auch berlegt, ob ich ALLES nochmal wiederhol. Abe erstens hab ich da einfach keine Lust mehr zu, dass ist soviel! Und auerdem denk ich auch, dass es besser ist, gezielt das zu wiederholen, was man falsch kreuzt. Und zu bremer, Fragen, die ich beim Kreuzen einfach nicht wei, bergeh ich mittlerweile nur, da ich auch denk, dass man lieber ein paar Sachen nicht wei, als alles nur halb. 
Halb reicht frs IMPP einfach nicht! :Nixweiss: 

@stressor: Zuversichtilich auf jeden Fall. Aber Angst, dass ich ne vier krieg hab ich trotzdem. Wobei das ja eigentlich auf vllig wurscht ist, aber ich wr einfach enttuscht... Und ich hab beschlossen, dass es einfach zu anstrengend ist, sich bis Dienstag Sorgen zu machen :Grinnnss!:  Stresser, wir schaffen das!! ::-winky:

----------


## TheStressor

@julchen:

danke fr den Mutzuspruch !!! Mir wre die Note auch echt egal, sonst htte ich ja auch definitiv anders gelernt und mir auch wesentlich mehr Zeit genommen. Ich will einfach nur durch, denn danach macht ja das STudium erst richtig Spa. 

Bis jetzt war es ja einfach nur bescheuertes Faktenwissen und ob ich Kohlberg und Piagets Stadien und Stufen der Entwicklung in 3 Jahren noch drauf habe, das bezweifle ich ernsthaft... :Meine Meinung: 

Daher: Hauptsache durch, wnsche uns allen hierfr Glck und hchste Konzentration an dem Tag...

LG

----------


## TheStressor

Ok, ich habe jetzt nochmal F2011 Psycho gekreuzt und muss sagen, dass es nun doch ganz ok ist. Habe zwar nicht so gut gepunktet, wie sonst immer in den Jahren zuvor, aber dass ich nun 71 % habe und beim ersten Mal wesentlich schlechter war, liegt eher daran ,dass ich beim ersten Mal wohl berhaupt nicht konzentriert die Fragen gelesen habe. 

Die Fragen hatte ich nmlich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen alle wieder vergessen  ::-stud: 

LG

----------


## lilapple

Hab jetzt beim zweiten mal das Examen F11 durchkreuzen auch ziemlich gut gepunktet, nur leider kann man das kaum auf das reine Wissen der Antworten schieben  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fatali

herbst 2009 htte ich bestanden mit 64%  :Party: 

aber natrlich nur mit der echt popeligen psychologie. sooo traurig, dass das nich mehr so strunz einfach ist  :Traurig: 

leute, wenn ihr nicht, was ihr lernen sollt: lernt psychologie, das sind die wirklich am einfachsten zu hohlenden punkte von allen!
ich werd da auch nochma voll reinhauen und mind 70, am liebsten 80% holen - das ist in den anderen fchern ungleich schwerer.

haha und bei der letzten psycho aufgabe kam sogar karl marx vor. da musste ich echt lachen ^^

----------


## -Julchen-

Die Frage fand ich nicht witzig, die hatt ich falsch :hmmm...:  Jetzt brauch ich mal ne Mittagspause, Lernen macht hungrig ::-winky:

----------


## Recall8

Wenn das Phyiskum nochmal so easy wird wie F2011 wre es ein Segen.
Selbst in Psycho hatte ich da komischerweise mehr Punkte als "frher".
Ich weiss auch nicht, was frher einfacher gewesen sein soll. :Hh?: 

diese karl marx frage war ja auch ein mega geschenk. das ist ja absolutes otto normal wissen,das wussten selbst meine eltern ;)

----------


## TheStressor

Ha, wer Karl Marx und seine Theorien nicht kennt, sollte echt einpacken...   ::-stud: 

Man kann nicht fr oder gegen eine Theorie sein, wenn man sie nicht kennt oder versteht    :Meine Meinung:  

Schade, dass solche Fragen seltener drankommen, als so ein Stuss von wegen "latentes Konstrukt" 

LG

----------


## Recall8

Ich hab mal ne Embryofrage.

Kopf Hals Embryo musste ich schon immer gut knnen, ABER ich habe IMMER gelernt, dass der Meatus acusticus externus zu 2/3 aus 1. Schlundfurche und 1/3 aus 1. Schlundtasche entsteht (was auch Sinn macht).

Demzufolge drfte die Frage im F2011 eigentlich keinen Bestand haben oder hat sich keiner beschwert?

----------


## Amateur101

bist du dir ganz sicher?!
das werde ich mal nachschauen...bis gleich..

----------


## cookiemonster

> Ich hab mal ne Embryofrage.
> 
> Kopf Hals Embryo musste ich schon immer gut knnen, ABER ich habe IMMER gelernt, dass der Meatus acusticus externus zu 2/3 aus 1. Schlundfurche und 1/3 aus 1. Schlundtasche entsteht (was auch Sinn macht).
> 
> Demzufolge drfte die Frage im F2011 eigentlich keinen Bestand haben oder hat sich keiner beschwert?


was ist denn die frage in F11....

ich habs so gelernt: der uere gehrgang wird bis einschliesslich ueres trommelfell von der 1.schlundfurche gebildet. das mittelohr wird bis einschliesslich inneres trommelfell von der 1.schlundtasche gebildet. dazwischen ist mesoderm, auer in der pars flaccida...die gehrknchelchen werden von den 1. (malleus / incus) und 2. (stapes) schlundbogen gebildet. das innenohr wird von der ohrplakode gebildet. .... dazu muss man noch sagen dass aus  der uere gehrgang auch aus der verschmelzung von 1.schlundfurche und 1.schlundtasche hervorgeht, was dem obigen ein wenig wiederspricht..... aber wenns im examen so gefragt ist wrd ich es so ankreuzen.....

----------


## Recall8

Der Meatus acusticus externus entwickelt sich aus der
(A) Vesicula cervicalis
(B) 1. Schlundfurche
(C) 1. Schlundtasche
(D) 2. Schlundtasche
(E) 3. Schlundfurche

1. Schlundtasche umfasst den Recessus tubotympanicus fr tuba auditiva, cavum tympani, antrum mastoideum und steht in verbindung mit der 1.schlundfurche.
natrlich wird der MAE zum groteil von der 1. schlundfurche gebildet, aber nicht ausschlielich, da bin ich mir sicher.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Der Meatus acusticus externus entwickelt sich aus der
> (A) Vesicula cervicalis
> (B) 1. Schlundfurche
> (C) 1. Schlundtasche
> (D) 2. Schlundtasche
> (E) 3. Schlundfurche


da wrd ich B ankreuzen .... du hast aber meiner meinung nach recht...denn imho entwickelt er soch AUCH von der 1.schlundtasche ....

----------


## cookiemonster

zitat aus klb thieme allg. embryologie: 
"der uere gehrgang bildet sich aus dem ektoderm der 1.schlundfurche"

zitat medilearn:
"durch verbindung mit der 1.schlundfurche bildet die 1.schlundtasche den ueren gehrgang".

----------


## Recall8

> zitat medilearn:
> "durch verbindung mit der 1.schlundfurche bildet die 1.schlundtasche den ueren gehrgang".


da haben wir den beltter !  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...: 
wahrscheinlich werden jetzt gezielt die ML Skripte nach fragwrdigkeiten abgegrast und im physikum gezielt nachgehakt  :Big Grin:

----------


## SuperSonic

Hach ja, _das_ waren solche Fragen, bei denen ich dann immer C angekreuzt habe...  ::-angel:

----------


## Recall8

ich nehme immer B oder D, ohnehin habe ich das gefhl, dass D fast immer passt  :peng:

----------


## Amateur101

Zitat embryologie (elsevier) von moore und persaud

"das erste paar vertieft sich in seinem dorsalen Abschnitt zu einem schlitzfrmigen spalt, der schliesslich zum runden meatus acusticus externus umgestaltet wird.
dazu bilden die rnder der furche (also das ektoderm des mandibularbogens und das gegenberliegende Ektoderm des hyoidbogens) entlang dem dorsalen abschnitt der furche eine reihe von verdickungen (sog. aurikularhcker) die ber mehrere wochen hinweg die form der verschiedenen erhebungen im lateralen profil der ohrmuschel(zb. tragus, antitragus) annehmen.

klingt fr mich nachdem was recall gesagt hat...!!also msste die eigentlich aus der wertung..lach :Smilie:

----------


## -Julchen-

Aber im ML Skript anatomie 1 steht auch: "Durch die Einstlpung der ersten Schlundfurche entwickelt sich der Meatus acusticus externus, das Ende der Schlundfurche bildet den ueren Teil des Trommelfells."

----------


## cookiemonster

also ich bin auch der meinung die frage muss aus der wertung. vielleicht wurde sie sogar rausgenommen?

wenn man schon solche unwichtigen details abfragt, dann sollte man auch die frage richtig stellen, bzw. die antwortoptionen richtig stellen....da hat sich der beraus pseudoschlaue fragensteller des impp wohl an die falsche literatur gehalten, da sein embryologiewissen anscheinend nicht ausgereicht hat..... selbst keine ahnugn haben und dann von den studenten erwarten dass sie es wissen.... tststs

----------


## Recall8

Wie wir sehen: diese Frage ist nicht eindeutig richtig zu beantworten.
Die htte raus gemusst.

Bei Thieme ist sie ja noch drin, ergo wurde sie auch nicht herausgenommen. Man kann ja nur die 312 kreuzen, die 8 Fehlerhaften sind ja weg.

Eine war auch: Welcher Hirnnerv tritt am Unterrand des Pons aus... Antwort laut IMPP: N.trigeminus.
Was machen die eigentliche das halbe Jahr zwischen den Physika?

----------


## -Julchen-

Ist es eigentlich gut oder schlecht fr uns, wenn viele Fragen rausgenommen werden? Wenn ich sie falsch hab, ist das doch nur vorteilhaft, oder?

----------


## TheStressor

Pupsen und daraus neue Physikafragen formen !!!    :Woow:

----------


## cookiemonster

@julchen: also wenn man sie falsch hat ist es gut. andersherum auch? 

ich werde jedenfalls die bgen mitnehmen und jede einzelne frage genau unter die lupe nehmen....

----------


## -Julchen-

> @julchen: also wenn man sie falsch hat ist es gut. andersherum auch? 
> 
> ich werde jedenfalls die bgen mitnehmen und jede einzelne frage genau unter die lupe nehmen....


Also wenn man sie richtig hat, steht da was von "wird nicht zum Nachteil des Studenten gewertet" in dem grnen Heftchen. Aber ich hatte da vorher nicht die Lust, mich genauer mit zu befassen. Da sind Chemie und Anatomie einfach spannender :hmmm...:

----------


## catgamer

Also wenn ihr eine Frage, die nicht gewertet wurde, richtig habt, bekommt ihr diesen einen Punkt auf euer Konto gutgeschrieben , aber eure Gesamtpunktzahl steigt auch d.h. von z.B. 312 auf 313 und damit auch die Bestehensgrenze und die Grenze fr die anderen Noten, habt ihr sie falsch bleibt es bei 312 Punkten und der verffentlichen Bestehensgrenze, die immer davon ausgeht, dass ihr alle herausgenommenen Fragen falsch habt und somit die Mindestpunktzahl angibt.

----------


## TheStressor

Irgendwie hab ich das jetzt grad nicht gecheckt, catgamer !!!!

Ich sags ja, ich verdumme !!!

----------


## catgamer

Also ein Beispiel: Von den 320 Fragen werden 4 herausgenommen. Also gibt es 316 bei allen Kandidaten gewertete Fragen, soweit so gut.
Nun hast du aber noch die 4 herausgenommenen Fragen und dabei sagen wir 2 richtig. 
Das fhrt dazu das bei dir 318 Fragen in die Wertung gehen , also die 316 von allen Prflingen + deine beiden Fragen , die herausgenommen wurden, du aber dennoch richtig beantwortet hast.

Von dieser, deiner individuellen Punktzahl, die im Beispiel je nachdem wie viele herausgenommene Fragen  du beantworten konntest zwischen 316 und 320 liegt, wird dann die Bestehensgrenze berechnet.
Im Prinzip steigt dann also alles, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, normalerweise um 2 Punkte an bei 318 gewerteten Fragen, also die Bestehensgrenze von z.B. 182 auf 184 und die Notenvergabe fr eine 1/2 oder 3 ebenso um diese 2 ,,Zusatzpunkte''.

Hoffentlich war das jetzt verstndlicher.

----------


## -Julchen-

So fertig :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt hab ich wirklich ALLES nochmal gekreuzt, ich kann jetzt jede Frage ohne Lesen beantworten :hmmm...:  Morgen ein Tag frei und am Sonntag nochmal Fakten und Daten anschauen. Mehr kann ich einfach nicht mehr tun :Nixweiss:  Auerdem ists sooooo hei, muss das grad jetzt die Tage sein?!

----------


## Recall8

Zum Zeitpunkt der Prfung sind wir doch keine Studierenden,die wollen immer so formal sein und knnen nicht mal vernnftig Fragen stellen,was wollen die eigentlich und dasauf steuerzahlerkosten. . .  so ein Verein kommt mir gerade recht :Grinnnss!:  Naja ich versuche bis Dienstag schn zu entspannen jetzt ohne Panik.Wir schaffen das! Bei diesem Niveau hier mache ich mir keine sorgen :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:

----------


## bremer

> So fertig Jetzt hab ich wirklich ALLES nochmal gekreuzt, ich kann jetzt jede Frage ohne Lesen beantworten Morgen ein Tag frei und am Sonntag nochmal Fakten und Daten anschauen. Mehr kann ich einfach nicht mehr tun Auerdem ists sooooo hei, muss das grad jetzt die Tage sein?!


Das ist ja unfair. Bei mir im Norden ist eher Unwetter angesagt. Dabei ist der Strand hier gleich um die Ecke. Vielleicht wirds ja morgen was mit dem Strandbesuch  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## TheStressor

@catgamer:

Danke fr die ausfhrliche ERklrung. Jetzt sitzts (((-;

@julchen:

alles zwei und dreimal gekreuzt ???
Werde heute alle falschen Fragen von 2009 bis 2011 nochmal kreuzen, das waren ca. 150 insg.
Morgen werde ich mir evtl. nochmal ein Physikum vornehmen. Vielleicht ein etwas lteres, so 2008 oder Anfang 2009. 

Und dann noch Sonntag und Montag ein bichen Kleinkram und chillen, spazierengehen, ... und dann kommt der groe Tag !!!!

Das wird ein Spa  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## catgamer

@TheStressor

Ist halt ziemlich kompliziert mir der Notenvergabe beim Physikum, aber ich bin froh, dass du es ,trotz meiner evtl. sehr umstndlichen und schwer zu verstehenden Erklrung, verstanden hast. 

Und ich bin mir sicher, ihr werdet es am Dienstag/Mittwoch mit einem deutlich netteren Physikum als das F2011 zu tun bekommen und alle bestehen.
Ihr packt das!!

P.S. Ich dachte auch nicht, dass ich das im letzten Herbst packen wrde, aber zu meiner berraschung lief es recht ordentlich und ihr habt ja auch ein Ziel auf das ihr hinlernt, denn in der Klinik wird es dann doch oftmals deutlich interessanter, wenn auch nicht immer weniger lernintensiv.

----------


## cookiemonster

ist bei euch examenonline auch total am arsch. jetzt ldt die seite ja nicht einmal .....

----------


## LacrimaCor

> ist bei euch examenonline auch total am arsch. jetzt ldt die seite ja nicht einmal .....


ja, und es macht mich wahnsinnig..war grad bei frage 120 von 130 angekommen und sobald die seite wieder geht, darf ich von vorn anfangen...super>.<

----------


## bremer

Jepp, total down.

Finde ich iwie auch gut. Dann kann ich mich jetzt mal schn zurcklehnen und entspannen..

Ps.: Eine Protest-mail hab ich trotzdem geschrieben...

----------


## cookiemonster

> ja, und es macht mich wahnsinnig..war grad bei frage 120 von 130 angekommen und sobald die seite wieder geht, darf ich von vorn anfangen...super>.<


nein musst du nicht. kannst die sitzung fortsetzen auch wenn es abgestrzt ist ....

----------


## Sahni

Sind bei examen online auch immer 1-2 seitige Erklrungen zu jeder Frage? Grad bei den aktuelleren Klausuren nervt mich das, da ich das nicht lese und danach immer ein schlechtes gewissen kriege.  :Hh?:

----------


## cookiemonster

@sahni....nicht immer....manchmal auch nur ein paar stze...kreuze jetzt 1998 auf cd...weil der shit online nicht funkt...das sind ber 30 histofragen...das wird bei uns hoffentlich nicht so sein...

----------


## catgamer

1998 kann man aber eben nicht 2011 vergleichen, da wir ja seit, ich glaube,  2006 eine neue AppO haben

----------


## cookiemonster

> 1998 kann man aber eben nicht 2011 vergleichen, da wir ja seit, ich glaube,  2006 eine neue AppO haben


wei ich doch....aber wei nicht was ich sonst tun soll ... naja 85% .... schon ziemlich andere fragen...ziiiiemlich anders... viel mehr sinnlosere fragen ...

----------


## -Julchen-

> wei ich doch....aber wei nicht was ich sonst tun soll ... naja 85% .... schon ziemlich andere fragen...ziiiiemlich anders... viel mehr sinnlosere fragen ...


Noch sinnloser :Grinnnss!: ??
Darf man eigentlich whrend dem Physikum was zu Essen mitnehmen? Hab nichts dazu in den Unterlagen vom LPA gefunden... Trinken msste amn doch aber drfen?!

----------


## getku

Naja, bereitet euch doch, wo der Server nun down zu sein scheint, gleich fr die mndliche Prfung vor^^
Habe mir heute Nachmittag den Stoffwechsel der Schilddrse mit dme groen Lffler reingezogen und sitze gerade am Cortisolstoffwechsel. Habe am 01.09 die Mndliche, daher wird es bei mir irgendwie knapp werden mit der Zeit, zumal ich festgestellt habe, dass der Biochemiker recht detaillierte Fragen stellt....

----------


## Sahni

> @sahni....nicht immer....manchmal auch nur ein paar stze...kreuze jetzt 1998 auf cd...weil der shit online nicht funkt...das sind ber 30 histofragen...das wird bei uns hoffentlich nicht so sein...


achso, gibts bei euch keinen verteiler fr aktuelle mediscripte? 

Jap 98 ist einwenig hrter, aber auch hnlich dem jetzigen Themen. Grad die Moralentwicklung nach Kohlberg kommt da schonmal vor... ^^

----------


## fatali

findet ihr psychologie eigtl. auch ein bisschen gruselig? ich fhl mich manchmal peinlich getroffen, weil ich mich in diesen beschreibungen manchmal 1:1 wieder finde ^^

----------


## bremer

@fatali

In Psycho ertappe ich mich immer wieder dabei, wie ich meine Kollegen diagnostiziere  :hmmm...: 

Eh das interessanteste Fach. Endlich wird mal mit Vorurteilen aufgerumt und wissenschaftl. besttigt, dass Frauen viel fter fremd gehen als Mnner  ::-winky:

----------


## Recall8

Schn zu sehen,wie die allgemeine KreuzPanik ausbricht.Ich kreuze nicht mehr viel,wozu auch. Fr 5 ProzentAltFragen lohnt es kaum.da lese ich lieber und kreuze noch jeden eines der neueren.aber Lust hab ich auf nichts mehr.

----------


## fatali

kreuzen ist allgemein berbewertet. ich glaub das kommt noch aus der zeit vor den medi-learn heftchen ^^

----------


## diejula

glaubt ihr es ist schlecht frs karma, wenn man sich jetzt schon um ne belohnung frs bestandene physikum kmmert?

die ganze sache macht mich brigens langsam depressiv..
und in den psycho bchern steht nichts ber ne physikums-depression, dazu knnte man doch mal ne frage stellen

----------


## Elena1989

> glaubt ihr es ist schlecht frs karma, wenn man sich jetzt schon um ne belohnung frs bestandene physikum kmmert?
> 
> die ganze sache macht mich brigens langsam depressiv..
> und in den psycho bchern steht nichts ber ne physikums-depression, dazu knnte man doch mal ne frage stellen


In der schwarzen Reihe gibt's in den Kommentaren einen Test, an dem man feststellen kann, dass man unter dem Physikums-Syndrom leidet.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich tu's  :Grinnnss!: 

So, hab heute wieder nur ein bisschen gekreuzt. Tag 2 von H09 und Tag 1 von F10.. und jetzt noch ein paar BC - Fragen aus lteren Examen, aber die sind doof, da komm ich nur auf 65%... 

Auf Lernen habe ich keine Lust mehr.. Kann mich berhaupt nicht motivieren, noch was zu lesen, wobei grade Anatomie das ganz dringend ntig htte. Vielleicht morgen...

----------


## Recall8

> kreuzen ist allgemein berbewertet. ich glaub das kommt noch aus der zeit vor den medi-learn heftchen ^^


 die wollte ich nochmal eben alle durchlesen bevor ich nochmal eben alles von 1982-2011 kreuze.

----------


## SuperSonic

> Darf man eigentlich whrend dem Physikum was zu Essen mitnehmen? Hab nichts dazu in den Unterlagen vom LPA gefunden... Trinken msste amn doch aber drfen?!


Ja, man darf. Aus Rcksicht auf deine Kollegen sollten die Lebensmittel aber mglichst geruschlos zu entpacken sein. Also z. B. Banane statt Chipstte.  :hmmm...: 




> findet ihr psychologie eigtl. auch ein bisschen gruselig? ich fhl mich manchmal peinlich getroffen, weil ich mich in diesen beschreibungen manchmal 1:1 wieder finde ^^


hehe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

ich werde schon vorher belohnt.... habe nmlich am Sonntag, also 2 Tage vorher Geburtstag.... das htte man aber auch mal anders planen knnen mom und dad!

----------


## Michael72

> Ja, man darf. Aus Rcksicht auf deine Kollegen sollten die Lebensmittel aber mglichst geruschlos zu entpacken sein. Also z. B. Banane statt Chipstte.


Einer der wenigen Stze in meinem Leben, den ich nie vergessen werde, war am ersten Tag des Physikums, kurz vor Beginn, die Aufforderung des Prfungsleiters: "ffnen Sie Ihre Wasserflaschen bitte jetzt!" gefolgt von einem 100-fachen Zischen im Saal...

----------


## Sahni

Mahlzeit!
Noch jemand hier, oder alle fleiig am pauken?  ::-stud:

----------


## blondie01

> Mahlzeit!
> Noch jemand hier, oder alle fleiig am pauken?


Liegen wohl alle in der Sonne  :hmmm...: 

Was machst du jetzt noch die letzten 2 Tage? Ich werd nochmal 2009-11 kreuzen glaub ich...

----------


## Sahni

Die falsch  beantworteten schaue ich mir nochmal an. (sind nicht mehr ganz so viele jetzt  :Smilie:  )
Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung. Freue mich einfach auf Mittwoch.  :Smilie: 
Achja 2011 kreuze ich auch noch ein zweites mal. vermutlich erst morgen...

----------


## TheStressor

Der Stresser ist auch noch da ::-stud: 

Heute habe ich ein geiles Marathonprogramm vor mir: Physio Anatomie Biochemie Chemie und Biologie von 3 Physika kreuzen. Hab die Hlfte schon durch. Sind ca. 700 Fragen. 

Das liegt daran, dass ich gestern das Gefhl hatte, ich habe nichts mehr im Kopf. Ich brauche jetzt die Besttigung, dass ich nicht einfach alles vergessen habe, auch wenn es mir wahrscheinlich nichts bringt. 

Werde dann morgen und bermorgen mir noch ein paar kleinere Themen ansehen, vielleicht nochmal Psycho 2011 kreuzen. Mal sehen.

Ich habe groe Angst, ich hoffe, ich kann das irgendwie unterdrcken, bevor ich am Dienstag voll blockier !!!! :Oh nee...: 

LG
PS: Verdammt geiles Wetter !!!

----------


## Elena1989

Mir gefllt das Wetter gar nicht, es hat 28 in meiner Wohnung.. uerst unschn. Und im Sommer mit heruntergelassenen Rollden da zu sitzen, weile s sonst ber 30 htte ist noch viel unschner...

Ich hab keine Lust mehr. Hab bis jetzt Tag 1 von H2010 gekreuzt.. 76%... Naja, war ja schlielich das zweite Mal und ich hab mich nur um 6% gesteigert, aber lag zum Teil auch an mangelnder Konzentration, es ist einfach zu hei hier drin.

Naja, jetzt nich Teil 2 und dann wollte ich die Anatomie Skripte noch mal berfliegen, so dass da zumindest vielleicht noch ein bisschen Wissen ins Kpfchen huscht? MOrgen dann noch mal 2011 und vermutlich noch mal Anatomie angucken, Montag noch die wichtigsten Werte und co in Physio und BC noch mal angucken... Und dann ist Gott sei Dank bald Mittwoch und dann gibt's zwei freie Tage. Juchuh!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Hab grad ne schne Fahrradtour gemacht. Bin so entspannt wie sonst auch. Mein Gefhl sagt mir, dass alles super laufen wird.

----------


## TheStressor

@bremer:

oh mann, du hasts gut, dass du so stressfrei bist. Irgendwie dreh ich grad voll durch. Ich wei nicht mal warum. Das Wetter ist schn, ich habe eigentlich gelernt. 

Ich meine, ich sollte ja wohl 58 % irgendwie zusammenkratzen knnen, egal wie schlecht ich an dem Tag drauf bin ??? Aber trotzdem habe ich echt Angst.......... :was ist das...?: 

LG

----------


## Recall8

Ich knnte jetzt definitiv nicht in die Mndliche,das ist Fakt.Gott sei dank bekommen wird die Lsungen vom Impp  :Woow:

----------


## Sahni

> Hab grad ne schne Fahrradtour gemacht. Bin so entspannt wie sonst auch. Mein Gefhl sagt mir, dass alles super laufen wird.


tut gut zu hren. Mir gehts genauso. Erstmal Bundesliga geschaut und mach mir nun langsam Sorgen darber, dass ich mir zurzeit einfach keine sorgen mache...(ein paradoxon)

----------


## tetrapak

Wie habt ihr H2010 verglichen mit F2011 so erlebt beim ersten Mal kreuzen? Hab eben H2010 abgeschlossen und morgen blht mir dann F2011. Sollte das kommende Physikum hnlich wie das von 2010 ausfallen wird alles gut  ::-dance:

----------


## Elena1989

> Wie habt ihr H2010 verglichen mit F2011 so erlebt beim ersten Mal kreuzen? Hab eben H2010 abgeschlossen und morgen blht mir dann F2011. Sollte das kommende Physikum hnlich wie das von 2010 ausfallen wird alles gut


Ich fand H10 total grsslich. War nach H09 (was ich auch grsslich fand) mein zweitschlechtestes Physikum. 
F11 hingegen fand ich super, so eins will ich  :hmmm...: 

Ich find allgemein die Frhjahrs - Physika einfacher wie die im Herbst (jedenfalls bin ich da um durchschnittlich 2 - 3% besser). Geht das anderen auch so oder bild ich mir das ein?

----------


## Sahni

Also ich war beim 11er knapp 1-2% schlechter als beim 10er. Also so gro sind die Differenzen nicht, obwohl es schon anders wirkte, als die anderen altphysika...

----------


## Srey

h... irgendwann hatte hier jemand mal nen link gepotet mit den physikformeln, die man braucht... 

hat den zufllig gerade jemand parat? wollt mir dann doch nochmal nen paar physik aufgaben angucken ....

----------


## CharlotteOx

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...rmeln&page=244

----------


## diejula

ich habe grade tag 1 F11 gekreuzt, auf papier und zum ersten mal, quasi als generalprobe. 86%, da kann man eigentlich nicht meckern..

meine wohnung ist auch ne sauna, super tzend.

----------


## TheStressor

@Elena:

Also, ich fand auch, wie Sahni, dass F2011 schwerer war, zumindest fr mich. War da auch nochmals ein Tick schlechter als H2010. 

Sagt mal, was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wie weit sie dieses Jahr die Punktzahl runtersetzen ???

Ich meine, F2011 waren es 178 Punkte, da werden die ja wohl jetzt nicht 189 Punkte als Grenze setzen, oder ??? Die Differenz zwischen Frhjahr und Herbst lag fast immer bei 2-5 Punkten. Jedenfalls die letzten 5 Jahre. Ich wrde somit spekulativ auf ca. 182-183 Punkte setzen ....

LG

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena:
> 
> Also, ich fand auch, wie Sahni, dass F2011 schwerer war, zumindest fr mich. War da auch nochmals ein Tick schlechter als H2010. 
> 
> Sagt mal, was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wie weit sie dieses Jahr die Punktzahl runtersetzen ???
> 
> Ich meine, F2011 waren es 178 Punkte, da werden die ja wohl jetzt nicht 189 Punkte als Grenze setzen, oder ??? Die Differenz zwischen Frhjahr und Herbst lag fast immer bei 2-5 Punkten. Jedenfalls die letzten 5 Jahre. Ich wrde somit spekulativ auf ca. 182-183 Punkte setzen ....
> 
> LG


Naja, die setzen die Grenze ja nicht. Kommt ja drauf an, wie leicht / schwer das Examen und wie gut der Jahrgang ist. Wenn wir einen extrem guten Jahrgang haben, tja dann... gute Nacht... Ich hoffe auf eine mglichst niedrige Grenze  :Grinnnss!:  Denke aber schon, dass sie so bei ca. 185 liegen wird.

@diejula: Wow, 86%? Das ist ja der Hammer, das krieg ich nicht mal beim 2. Mal kreuzen hin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## diejula

ich wag mich jetzt mal an tag2, der luft immer schlechter...

----------


## TheStressor

Junge, Junge, hab ich kein Bock mehr !!!

Kreuz nur noch lustlos vor mich hin !!! Los, gebt mir mal einen Motivationsschub !!! Ich will am Dienstag und Mittwoch das House rocken und diese kacke hinter mich bringen. Koste es, was es wolle !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Verdammte *********, hab echt so was von kein ********bock mehr, will unbedingt diesen ****** fertig machen und dann ab ins ******** Vergngen

So, das musste jetzt sein, ich geh mal weiter kreuzen :Top:

----------


## cookiemonster

@stressor: ja mann du hast sowas von recht ..... ich mache auch seit heute so gut wie nichts mehr...wird schon irgendwie gehen....

----------


## Amateur101

hier hast du einen motivationsschub

Also ich schtze mit min. 188 punkte bestehensgrenze und keinen punkt darunter...

so gut wie die meisten hier kreuzen...das wird echt ein bombenexamen..und die grenze hngt immer von den studenten die in regelstudienzeit sind ab...und die sind im sommer immer mehr als im frhling...

deswegen ist mein tipp heftige 188 punkte...
und ich bin mir extrem unsicher das ich es schaffe..mir fehlt einfach zu viel kleinscheiss!!

viel spass euch allen...

----------


## Elena1989

> hier hast du einen motivationsschub
> 
> Also ich schtze mit min. 188 punkte bestehensgrenze und keinen punkt darunter...
> 
> so gut wie die meisten hier kreuzen...das wird echt ein bombenexamen..und die grenze hngt immer von den studenten die in regelstudienzeit sind ab...und die sind im sommer immer mehr als im frhling...
> 
> deswegen ist mein tipp heftige 188 punkte...
> und ich bin mir extrem unsicher das ich es schaffe..mir fehlt einfach zu viel kleinscheiss!!
> 
> viel spass euch allen...


Oh, der blde Kleinschei....  
Ich hab beim bern aber auch immer auf die 192 gepeilt.. Auf alles drunter kann man sich ja leider nicht verlassen... 
Und ach ja, ich bin auch in Regelstudienzeit, aber ich werd die Bestehensgrenze nach unten ziehen. Ganz bestimmt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Kommt ja auch drauf an, wie viele Aufgaben letztendlich gewertet werden. Im Frhjahr wren 188 Punkte mehr als 60% gewesen. 
Ich bin zwar gegen Orakeleien, aber 188 Punkte halte ich fr bertrieben.

Es wird n ganz normales Physikum wie sonst auch mit Durchfallquoten, von denen andere Studienfcher nur trumen knnen. Ich wei das, ich hab mal Mathe studiert  :hmmm...:

----------


## diejula

also ich hab jetzt das komplette f11 mit 84% gekreuzt. bin zufrieden.

jetz ist die luft erst recht raus...

----------


## cookiemonster

> Kommt ja auch drauf an, wie viele Aufgaben letztendlich gewertet werden. Im Frhjahr wren 188 Punkte mehr als 60% gewesen. 
> Ich bin zwar gegen Orakeleien, aber 188 Punkte halte ich fr bertrieben.
> 
> Es wird n ganz normales Physikum wie sonst auch mit Durchfallquoten, von denen andere Studienfcher nur trumen knnen. Ich wei das, ich hab mal Mathe studiert


deshalb bist du so schlau  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Amateur101

@bremer...

man!!...du kommst mir hier mit durchfallquoten*gg**gg*

ich rede von einzelschiksalen!!...*gg*

und 188 ist gar nicht so unrealistisch..ich glaube 2010 herbst war auch so hoch..glaube sogar 189...

----------


## Elena1989

> @bremer...
> 
> man!!...du kommst mir hier mit durchfallquoten*gg**gg*
> 
> ich rede von einzelschiksalen!!...*gg*
> 
> und 188 ist gar nicht so unrealistisch..ich glaube 2010 herbst war auch so hoch..glaube sogar 189...


Nein, Herbst 2010 war 186 bei 317 gewerteten Fragen also 58,6%

----------


## Recall8

zahle ich zur ReferenzGruppe,da ich nach 2 Semestern Physikum mache ? :bhh:  dieser rechenkram ist sowieso bertrieben,am ersten Tag muss so viel gehen,dass man am zweiten Chillen kann :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Man kann nicht nach 2 Semestern Physikum machen, du wurdest wegen deines Zahnmedizinstudiums in ein hheres Semester eingestuft. Also bist du jetzt entweder im 4. Semester oder halt noch hher, je nachdem, wie viel dir angerechnet wurde.

(Eigentlich solltest du das aber wissen, in welchem Semester du bist  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Recall8

ich bin im 2. mit Anrechnung im 4. iz klaa. ansonsten gibt es immer Wege und Mittel die appo ausser kraft zu setzen,keine sorge. rechtsMittel machens mglich.

----------


## getku

Leute, ist mal jemand so nett und erklrt mir den physiologischen Hintergrund des Jendrassik-Handgriffs, wie da die Segmente der oberen Extremitten die der Unteren beeinflussen? Es soll sich ja dabei um Bahnung handeln, aber leider finde ich da keine rumliche bzw. zeitliche Bahnung im engeren Sinne, dass evtl. unterschwelligere Reize einen Reflex auslsen knnten....der Handgriff erfolgt doch ber die cervikalen/thorakalen Segmente, whrend doch beispielsweise der PSR im lumbalen RM stattfindet....

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Habe gerade so ein Gefhl also wrde mein Kopf platzen. Absolut depressive Stimmung. Heute ganz wenig gemacht, etwas gereuzt, Bundesliga geschaut ^^

gekreuzt F2011: 1. Tag 90%, 2. Tag 75%

Bin nur ich das, dass der 2. Tag immer schlechter luft?
Anatomie nicht ganz meine Strke und dann noch diese Psychologie ...

----------


## fatali

heute mal frhjahr 2011 gekreuzt - mit satten 64%.  ::-oopss: 

ich fand das frhjahr examen eigtl. ziemlich leicht. biochemie 69% richtig und physiologie sogar 73%. so gut war ich ja noch nie ^^
und psychologie war auch nich wirklich schwerer - hier hab ich 75% geholt. 

jetzt nur hoffen, dass es nicht schwieriger wird dieses mal  :dagegen:

----------


## Recall8

> heute mal frhjahr 2011 gekreuzt - mit satten 64%. 
> 
> ich fand das frhjahr examen eigtl. ziemlich leicht. biochemie 69% richtig und physiologie sogar 73%. so gut war ich ja noch nie ^^
> und psychologie war auch nich wirklich schwerer - hier hab ich 75% geholt. 
> 
> jetzt nur hoffen, dass es nicht schwieriger wird dieses mal


ich fand f2011 auch absolut okay. besser als h2010. ich denke deshalb fast,dass es jetzt schwerer wird. hatte da insgesamt knappe 80 Prozent und das muss ein Ausreier gewesen sein,sonst hatte ich immer weniger.

----------


## Recall8

Knnt ihr euch an die frage mit RAS F2011 erinnern,schon beim Kreuzen dachte ich,dass 2 Antworten richtig sein mssten.

----------


## cookiemonster

> Knnt ihr euch an die frage mit RAS F2011 erinnern,schon beim Kreuzen dachte ich,dass 2 Antworten richtig sein mssten.


meinst du Frage 1.76 ? 

welche auss. ber ras trifft zu?

da ist nur B richtig....

----------


## Recall8

> meinst du Frage 1.76 ? 
> 
> welche auss. ber ras trifft zu?
> 
> da ist nur B richtig....


 das wre?oder was war die Antwort@

----------


## AgyptRa

Sodele, die Physikas 2010 und 2011 bekomme ich nun mit 80% hin nach dem 2. mal kreuzen.
So aussagekrftig kann das ja leider nicht mehr sein, oder was meint ihr??

----------


## nk

Ganz schlecht! Fllst durch! :Woow:

----------


## bremer

@recall8

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war anzukreuzen, dass ber RAS die Transduktion der Wachstumshormone erfolgt. Alles andere war eindeutig falsch.

----------


## cookiemonster

> das wre?oder was war die Antwort@


sorry hatte dich missverstanden...dachte du meintest RAAS...

also die frage mit ras stimmt....A ist richtig. aktiviert pdgf pathway..und ist ein MONOMERES g-protein, nicht trimeres. vielleicht hat dich das verwirrt?

----------


## Recall8

genau,das war es. hatte zwar wieder meiner Intuition richtig gekreuzt,aber ein bomben Fallstrick.

----------


## bremer

Trimere G-Proteine setzen heptahelikale Rezeptoren voraus, deshalb konnte das nicht richtig sein.

----------


## fatali

hepta was?  :Grinnnss!: 

da war auch noch was mit nem verbindungsprotein. naja ganz miese frage. sowas will ich auch gar nicht beantworten knnen. ^^

----------


## Sahni

Heptahelikaler, transmembranrer, heterotrimerer-g-protein-gekoppelter Rezeptor, sowas im mndlichen zu sagen (anstelle von alpha-rezeptor zB), macht sich doch ganz gut.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Recall8

so Mdels,was steht an fr heute?so richtig viel ist ja nicht mehr zu machen.ich gehe f2011 nochmal durch,ja und dann irgendwie den Montag rubekommen.

----------


## risingsun

f11 tag2 nachher nochmal anschauen und da wars! .. achso.. hab noch eine tabelle zu kollagentypen die ich mir ansehen wollte (^^ ) und physiozahlenwerte...

----------


## lilapple

Physiozahlenwerte ist ne gute Idee, da htt ich mir mal bisschen mehr rausschreiben sollen dazu..

----------


## diejula

ich werd noch mal die bilderfragen der letzten 10 physika durchgehen

----------


## TheStressor

Kreuze auch gerade alle Anatomiebilder von 2005 aufwrts. Die meisten kennt man ja schon in und auswendig.

----------


## Elena1989

> Kreuze auch gerade alle Anatomiebilder von 2005 aufwrts. Die meisten kennt man ja schon in und auswendig.


Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich auch ein paar wiederholen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Nun ja, liebe Elena, die letzten tausend Physika haben sie sich wiederholt. Wenn sie das diesmal ndern, dann wahrscheinlich nur aus dem Grund, weil ICH MITSCHREIBE :Grinnnss!: 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich gerade die Bilder von F2011 von vorherigen Physika nicht kenne...

Ich hoffe, die haben jetzt keinen neuen Memorystapel entdeckt  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Nun ja, liebe Elena, die letzten tausend Physika haben sie sich wiederholt. Wenn sie das diesmal ndern, dann wahrscheinlich nur aus dem Grund, weil ICH MITSCHREIBE
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich gerade die Bilder von F2011 von vorherigen Physika nicht kenne...
> 
> Ich hoffe, die haben jetzt keinen neuen Memorystapel entdeckt


Na, ich hoffe ja auch auf mglichst viele Altfragen  :hmmm...:  Grade bei den Histobildern, sonst habe ich die ja eh falsch und das wr ja schade  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber es stimmt leider, die von F11 waren neu, ... Vielleicht greifen sie ja jetzt wieder auf altbewhrtes zurck? Wollen wir's hoffen....

----------


## Sahni

Hab grad F11 erster Tag ein zweites mal gemacht. Das erste mal liegt 3 Wochen zurck. 50% weniger fehler. Aber alle jetzt gemachten Fehler hatte ich das letzte mal richtig...irgendwie komisch...

----------


## TheStressor

So, hab jetzt die 143 Bildfragen der Anatomie von 2005 bis jetzt durch: 90 %

Ich denke, das sollte reichen. 

Mach jetzt weiter, mit Kleinkram, ein paar Kleinigkeiten und kreuze dann heute abend vielleicht entweder F2011 nochmal oder so 100 Gemischte Fragen. 

Mal sehen ::-dance:

----------


## cookiemonster

ich brenn mir grade alle wichtigen prometheus bilder in mein gedchtnis. muahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaaahhahahaahah

----------


## Elena1989

> ich brenn mir grade alle wichtigen prometheus bilder in mein gedchtnis. muahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaaahhahahaahah


Und welche sind das? Der Prometheus hat sehr viele bilder  :hmmm...:

----------


## cookiemonster

> Und welche sind das? Der Prometheus hat sehr viele bilder


ich hab mir bei jeder topographiefrage oder einer frage die ich nicht nachvollziehen konnte ein eselsohr in den promtheus gemacht....die geh ich jetzt durch...sind aber schon einige....

----------


## Recall8

Ich brenn mir gleich einen rein,brauch endlich absolute Entspannung,hab keinen bock mehr auf  diesen kram.

----------


## runderling

Habt ihr den Wetterbericht fr nchste Woche gesehen?
In Heidelberg am Dienstag 30 Grad, am Mittwoch 29 Grad, ich hoffe, da brennt mein Hirn nicht aus....dass ich mich da noch richtig erinnern kann....
Zumal ich ohnehin schon das Gefhl habe, mein Hirn ist geschrumpelt und eingetrocknet wie eine Drrpflaume...

boahhh...lass es endlich Mittwoch nachmittag werden!!!

----------


## Elena1989

> Habt ihr den Wetterbericht fr nchste Woche gesehen?
> In Heidelberg am Dienstag 30 Grad, am Mittwoch 29 Grad, ich hoffe, da brennt mein Hirn nicht aus....dass ich mich da noch richtig erinnern kann....
> Zumal ich ohnehin schon das Gefhl habe, mein Hirn ist geschrumpelt und eingetrocknet wie eine Drrpflaume...
> 
> boahhh...lass es endlich Mittwoch nachmittag werden!!!


bei uns sollen es 34 und 33 sein.. Jetzt aktuell hat's knapp 30 (sowohl drauen als auch in meiner Wohnung) Gruselig....

Mein Hirn ist auch geschrumpelt glaub ich....

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Habt ihr eigentlich auch so einen riesen schiss vor der mndlichen?
Ich meine, dieses sehr spezifische Kreuzwissen bringt einem da ja nicht wirklich viel... und wer kann in den paar Tagen noch wirklich viel fr die drei riesen Fcher wiederholen? Mehr als Prfungsprotokolle durcharbeiten is bei meinen 10 Tagen nicht drin. Aber ich knnte trotz lernen frs schriftliche nicht jedes Enzym fr jeden Stoffwechselweg aufzhlen ... ich bin froh wenn ich ungefhr wei was da passiert.... die Details vom kreuzen mal ausgenommen.
Ich frag mich wie ich die mndliche schaffen soll.... das ist so unberechenbar.

Naja, aber jetzt erstmal schriftlich.... das packen wir denk ich mal schon alle!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Ich frag mich wie ich die mndliche schaffen soll.... das ist so unberechenbar.


Stichwort Protokolle  :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

Warum die mndliche luft? bei uns hat sich weniger als ein drittel des Semester berhaupt angemeldet. . . Da sollte die mndliche laufen,sonst ist in der Klinik viel platz :Party:  ::-angel:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Ja sicher, aber ich kenne ja meiner Prfer schon und in den Protokollen wird zumindest in bc und ana so ziemlich alles mal gefragt. Also da is nich viel mit 2 oder 3 Lieblingsthemen...
Und ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie tiefgrndig das gefragt wird. Da steht dann im Protokoll halt 1. Frage: Lipide, 2. Frage: Insulin.... na tolle Wurst. Das bringt mir nich viel  :Smilie:

----------


## diejula

ich hab auch hauptschlich angst vor der mndlichen.
zum glck habe ich aber noch mal knapp 3 wochen zeit dafr zu lernen, da kann man schon vieles noch wiederholen...
aber ich denke die helfen einem schon auf die sprnge und es muss ja keine 1 werden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sahni

Keine Angst vor der Mndlichen. Die Prfer sind wirklich nicht und helfen gerne weiter. Man unterschtzt da meist sein Wissen und berschtzt die Strenge der Prfer. Da erwartet keiner, dass ihr auf ein Thema gleich alles ausspuckt. Da wird gerne geholfen und in der Regel sehr fair benotet. Natrlich hat man manchmal mehr glck mit den gefragten Themen manchmal weniger .Aber im ganzen waren bei uns alle zufrieden und teils sogar berrascht ber die bertrieben guten noten. Also keine Angst. (und gemeine Prfer haben bei der notengabe meistens den geringsten einfluss  :Big Grin: , sollten zumindest die anderen prfer merken, dass die fragen unangemessen sind)

----------


## TheStressor

Leutz, mal kurz ne technische Frage:

In dem vom IMPP mitgesendeten Schreiben steht, dass man keine "harten" Ohrstpsel und sonstiges benutzen darf. 

Meinen die damit auch solche, wie Ohropax ??? Ich dachte nmlich, ich nehm mal ein paar mit, falls es mir in der Halle zu laut wird. Ein Kumpel, der letztes Jahr Physikum geschrieben hatte, meinte, ihn htte es mchtig gestrt, dass alle 2 Minuten jemand zum Klo lief. Ich meine, jeder muss mal, aber ich will nicht jedesmal wenn einer der 200 Leutz rausgeht, das mitkriegen. Daher vielleicht die Ohropax. 

Also, lange Rede, wahrscheinlich gar kein Sinn, darf man jetzt Ohropax mitnehmen, oder denken die, ich baue da ein Mikrofon ein !?!?!? 

LG

----------


## Recall8

Ich nehme welche,das ist Fakt...die bertreiben es echt.

----------


## cookiemonster

nimm welche aus schaumstoff...die sind auch besser fr die ohren.... und dichten besser ab.

----------


## Sahni

Hmm lohnt sich einfach so nen paar billigohropax zu kaufen? Prfung ist doch erst Dienstag oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muriel

Ohropax sollten gehen, ist immer gegangen  :hmmm...:  Nimm die Original Ohropaxschaumstoffstpsel. Die halten alles ab  :Top:

----------


## TheStressor

Danke Leutz

Ja, ich habe auch immer die Schaumstoffteile genommen, die halten ganz gut dicht. Ich denke, das geht auch in Ordnung. Wenn die mich dumm anmachen, dann setzts was !!!! :bhh:  

So, jetzt reg ich mich wieder ab und stopf mir einen nicht selbstgemachten Flammkuchen von Aldi rein. Die Teile sind echt nicht schlecht !!!! :Top:

----------


## fatali

ist aber auch lcherlich. wenn man geheime mikros im ohr haben will, dann hat man das eh - und das sieht dann auch keiner, auer man schaut explizit in jedes ohr jedes prfers ^^

und dann noch ne kleine kamera in der brille und fertig ist das physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Recall8

Oder man schreibt sich seine Approbation selbst,hrt man ja immer wieder von.Brauchste auch kein oropax.

----------


## SuperSonic

Ich hatte Ohropax drin, war damals kein Problem.

BTW: Textmarker sind nicht erlaubt. Darber scheinen sich manche Prflinge auch aufzuregen.

----------


## cookiemonster

ich werd mir fr die mndliche meine brille mit 0 dpt anziehen.....damit wirke ich intelligienter als ich bin und schindet wahnsinnig eindruck beim prfer....schade dass das nicht in der schriflichen funktioniert. naja, von daher sehe ich der mndl. ziemlich gelassen entgegen....

----------


## TheStressor

Was ?? Welcher Honk braucht denn Textmarker bei der Prfung ????  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> ich werd mir fr die mndliche meine brille mit 0 dpt anziehen.....damit wirke ich intelligienter als ich bin und schindet wahnsinnig eindruck beim prfer....schade dass das nicht in der schriflichen funktioniert. naja, von daher sehe ich der mndl. ziemlich gelassen entgegen....


Also, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nicht besttigen, dass man mit Brille intelligenter wirkt. Wobei, ich hab's noch nie ohne probiert  :bhh: 
Vielleicht war das ganz gut so  :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

was auf jeden Fall intelligent wirkt,sind dicke tten. Das kann ich zwar nicht bieten,aber aus Erfahrung ist es einfach so.

----------


## cookiemonster

wei jemand ob die medilearn prognose fr den 1.tag bereits am gleichen abend zur verfgung steht oder erst am abend von tag.2 ....

----------


## lilapple

> Ich hatte Ohropax drin, war damals kein Problem.
> 
> BTW: Textmarker sind nicht erlaubt. Darber scheinen sich manche Prflinge auch aufzuregen.


Jetzt ohne Schei? Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich schon vor welche zu benutzen, hatte mir da so ein System berlegt, um mglichst schnell am Ende Fragen wieder zu finden, ber die ich noch mal drber schauen will.... 





> was auf jeden Fall intelligent wirkt,sind dicke tten. Das kann ich zwar nicht bieten,aber aus Erfahrung ist es einfach so.


hh ja

----------


## SuperSonic

> wei jemand ob die medilearn prognose fr den 1.tag bereits am gleichen abend zur verfgung steht oder erst am abend von tag.2 ....


Wenn alles beim Alten geblieben ist: am selben Abend.




> Jetzt ohne Schei? Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich schon vor welche zu benutzen, hatte mir da so ein System berlegt, um mglichst schnell am Ende Fragen wieder zu finden, ber die ich noch mal drber schauen will....


Du knntest die Fragennummern ja z. B. einfach auf der ersten Seite des Angabenhefts notieren. Wobei ich persnlich von dem "noch mal ber Fragen drberschauen" kein Fan bin, weil man da leicht was verschlimmbessert.

----------


## TheStressor

So, meine lieben Freunde, 

hab jetzt noch schnell mal 100 Fragen in einer Kurzprfung vom Thieme durchgefhrt. Ergebnis 68 %. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Fragen von 1998 - 2003 echt heftig sind ((-;

Sonst wars aber ok. Bin jetzt zufrieden und gehe zufrieden schlafen. 

Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.....

Gute Nacht

----------


## Amateur101

LOL....


ein wahres wort!!...dicke tten :Smilie: ...das ist der biologische vorteil!  :Top:

----------


## Recall8

> LOL....
> 
> 
> ein wahres wort!!...dicke tten...das ist der biologische vorteil!


 man sagts ja nicht gerne,aber es ist eben so. :Grinnnss!:  wnsche dir viel erfolg fr diese woche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Amateur101

Danke!

wnsche dir das gleiche!
Halt die Ohren steif und viel Erfolg!

eventuell sehen wir uns ja auf der bdo im dezember?!



weiss nicht ob du deinen account hier danach noch checkst, aber ich habe danach noch ein paar fragen an dich.
gruss

----------


## Sorya

Keine Marker sind erlaubt?? Boah, das ist so bertrieben....

An alle die nicht so ahnungslos sind wie ich: Gibt es eigentlich Schmierbltter fr die Prfung oder darf man ins Aufgaben-Heft so kritzeln was man will? 

Und wie ist das mit Handy, darf man das wenigstens mitnehmen und die sammeln das dann vor der Prfung ein?

----------


## Sahni

http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/Index.ph...av=IndexNavMED

----------


## Sahni

Warum ists hier so still? Physikum ist doch erst morgen oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## diejula

ich glaube heute schlafen alle mal ein bisschen lnger  :Big Grin:

----------


## ywe94

Hallo ich hab mal eine Frage zur Physik aufgabe 4 im F2011. wie berechnet man denn da die lngennderung. ich komm immer nur auf 30 mal 10 hoch -15???

danke 

und aufgabe 6 mit den spannungen? wie macht man das?

----------


## diejula

hier scheint echt keiner zu sein..

ich konnte nicht mehr schlafen, weil ich nen albtraum hatte.
ich war in der prfung und auf einmal hie es die wr rum und ich hatte noch nicht mal die hlfte beantwortet und noch nichts auf den anwortbogen bertragen und das hab ich dann verzweifelt versucht, aber alle fragen im heft waren durcheinander und dann hab ich so schritte gehrt, weil jemand mir die sachen wegnehmen wollte..

naja kann ja eigentlich nich passieren bei 4 stunden zeit, wenn mal alles gleich bertrgt

----------


## diejula

> Hallo ich hab mal eine Frage zur Physik aufgabe 4 im F2011. wie berechnet man denn da die lngennderung. ich komm immer nur auf 30 mal 10 hoch -15???
> 
> danke 
> 
> und aufgabe 6 mit den spannungen? wie macht man das?


die formel dafr ist E=sigma/epsilon
E sind die 0,2 GPa und sigma die 6 N/mm
dann kommt 0,03 raus
musst natrlich die einheiten richtig umrechnen
Pa sind ja N/m

und aufgabe 6 ist einfach vektoraddition

----------


## ywe94

ja danke, ich hab vorher schon die einheiten umgerechnet und da halt 6 mal 10 hoch -6 durch a,2 mal 10 hoch 9 und da kommt immer 3mal 10 hoch -15 raus...komisch

----------


## Sahni

Ach jula, nur ein Traum. Hoffe du nimmst ihn dir nicht allzu sehr zu herzen.
Aber 4Stunden werden ausreichen. Immerhin hast du in deinem Traum die Prfung schon geschrieben, ich verschlafe meist die Prfung in meinen Trumen oder muss auf den Weg nochmal zurck. Da bist du schon um einiges weiter als ich.  :hmmm...:

----------


## diejula

> ja danke, ich hab vorher schon die einheiten umgerechnet und da halt 6 mal 10 hoch -6 durch a,2 mal 10 hoch 9 und da kommt immer 3mal 10 hoch -15 raus...komisch


wenn du in N/m umrechnest muss es auch heien 6 mal 10hoch6 und nicht minus 6

----------


## diejula

> Ach jula, nur ein Traum. Hoffe du nimmst ihn dir nicht allzu sehr zu herzen.
> Aber 4Stunden werden ausreichen. Immerhin hast du in deinem Traum die Prfung schon geschrieben, ich verschlafe meist die Prfung in meinen Trumen oder muss auf den Weg nochmal zurck. Da bist du schon um einiges weiter als ich.


ja das sollte ich wohl nicht.
aber ich trume fast nie so spezifisch von etwas und kann mich so gut erinnern, das ist schon irgendwie gruselig

----------


## -Julchen-

Guten Morgen  ::-winky: 
Ich wollt eigentlich auch ausschlafen, aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt wach geworden und konnt nicht mehr einschlafen. Naja... 
Getrumt hab ich auch schon vom Physikum, aber wie sahni bin ich auch nicht mal in der Prfung gewesen, weil ich viel zu spt gekommen bin und ich nichtmehr reingelassen worden bin :hmmm...:

----------


## risingsun

ich hab mir ja extra "frh" den wecker gestellt, damit ich heut abend mal frher ins bett komme. hab doch n paar minuten zurckzulegen bis zum prfungsort

----------


## bremer

Ich hab getrumt, dass Gadhafi gestrzt wurde .... dann hab ich gemerkt, dass der Radiowecker lief und es gar kein Traum war, Libyen ist frei.

----------


## TheStressor

@bremer:

Jaaa, ein Diktator weniger auf dieser Welt !!! Immerhin haben sie jetzt seine Shne, auch wenn er selber feige davongedst ist. Schwachkopf !! :Meine Meinung: 

So, jetzt wird wieder gekreuzt  :hmmm...:

----------


## ywe94

> wenn du in N/m umrechnest muss es auch heien 6 mal 10hoch6 und nicht minus 6


Danke=)

hab nur noch eine frage in chemie aufgabe 22, da hab ich gar keinen plan :Nixweiss:

----------


## diejula

> Danke=)
> 
> hab nur noch eine frage in chemie aufgabe 22, da hab ich gar keinen plan


also da wird halt verlangt, dass man die strukturformel von lactat kennt. dann rechnet man die molare masse von natriumlactat aus = 112g/mol
1,12g durch molare masse ergibt 10hoch-2 mol in einem liter. das setz man fr c ein. der pKb ist 14-pKs und dann muss man nur noch ein bisschen kopfrechnen.

----------


## Sahni

Muss mich auch nochmal melden wegen einer Frage.
Falsch positive und falsch Negative. Ich muss sagen, der kasten hat das meiner Meinung nach etwas komisch erklrt und widerspricht auch anderen Bchern. Ich habe nun keine Ahnung, ob bei falsch positiven oder falsch negativen ein Fehler erster Art (alpha-Fehler) vorliegt.
Kann mir da jemand abhilfe schaffen. Mich nervt das schon seit tagen...

----------


## bremer

@sahni

Darber habe ich mich doch schon mehrmals lang und breit geuert...

(Fehler 1. Art: Nullhypothese verwerfen, also den "Normalzustand"  nicht erkennen, somit falsch-positiv)

----------


## Sahni

Okay, also ist meine Nullhypothese als Arzt immer: Patient ist gesund. Und alternativ: Patient ist nicht gesund.

€: Kasten schrieb: Kranker wird als gesund eingestuft. (Alpha-Fehler). Der geht wahrscheinlich von einer anderen Nullhypothese aus.

----------


## bremer

genau

----------


## Recall8

> also da wird halt verlangt, dass man die strukturformel von lactat kennt. dann rechnet man die molare masse von natriumlactat aus = 112g/mol
> 1,12g durch molare masse ergibt 10hoch-2 mol in einem liter. das setz man fr c ein. der pKb ist 14-pKs und dann muss man nur noch ein bisschen kopfrechnen.


Lactatformel muss man nicht kennen, man muss nur berlegen, welche pH-Werte zu erwarten sind.

Wenn man berlegt, wie die Konzentrationen sein msste um im 2. Term ein Zwischenergebnis zu generieren, dass in der Summe eine derLsungen entspricht, merkt man, dass es nur A oder B sein kann. . . da muss man echt berhaupt keinen komplizierten Rechnungsweg haben, nur nachdenken.

----------


## diejula

> Lactatformel muss man nicht kennen, man muss nur berlegen, welche pH-Werte zu erwarten sind.
> 
> Wenn man berlegt, wie die Konzentrationen sein msste um im 2. Term ein Zwischenergebnis zu generieren, dass in der Summe eine derLsungen entspricht, merkt man, dass es nur A oder B sein kann. . . da muss man echt berhaupt keinen komplizierten Rechnungsweg haben, nur nachdenken.


mag sein, allerdings ist die aufgabe ja so vorgesehen, dass man rechnen soll und sie knnte ja so hnlich drankommen mit anderen lsungen, bei denen man es vllt nicht mit sicherheit abschtzen kann, von daher fhl ich mich immer wohler, wenn ich wei ich habs komplett verstanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Recall8

Find ich auch gut, nur bei der Anzahl potenzieller Strukturen und Rechnungen ist der normale Menschenverstand oftmals ein guter Begleiter.

----------


## diejula

ich werde dann mal den ort des morgigen geschehens besuchen

irgendwie wei ich nich was ich morgen anziehn soll xD
habe bei den temperaturen immer das problem, dass ich dann z.B. im hrsaal friere und bei 4 stunden wr das nich so toll, aber vllt isses da auch bullenhei  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Recall8

Ich zieh meine KreuzKlamotten an. . . Extra nicht gewaschen,dass der kreuz Spirit erhalten bleibt :schnarch...:

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> .... vllt isses da auch bullenhei



oben ohne?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TheStressor

Junge, Junge

hab grad Tag 1 von F2011 gekreuzt. 85 %. Das ich nach dem dritten Mal immer noch keine 100 % kreuze verwundert mich. 

 Kann man berhaupt 100 % kreuzen ??

Ich glaube, ich wrde das nach dem 7.ten Mal hinkriegen :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## -Julchen-

So, los gehts nach Heidelberg. Die Stunde im Zug werd ich nochmal was anschauen, aber sonst mach ich heut nichtsmehr. Abgesehen davon, dass ich total hibbelig bin und mir eh nichts mehr behalte :Grinnnss!: 
Und dann geh ich erstmal nen Ventilator kaufen. Warum muss es unbedingt morgen so hei werden??? 
@jula: Mich frierts in unsrem Hrsaal auch immer... Aber ich denk nicht, dass die Halle da klimatisiert ist?! Ich nehm auf jeden Fall mal ne Weste mit, sicher ist sicher!

----------


## Amateur101

bist du verrckt..oben ohne!!tztztztzt dann kann sich doch keiner mehr konzentrieren...hmm..wobei...dann gibt es schlechtere ergebnisse und der schnitt sinkt...

das wre super!...ich stimme iceengine zu!!
wobei sich der kreis schliesst und wir wieder bei dicken ttten wren...

LOL

recurrente hemmung :Smilie:

----------


## Recall8

Ist es denn verboten ne Flasche Wasser mit zu nehmen.

Ich meine, da stehen ja die ganzen Elektrolyte...
und bei der, die ich gekauft noch: deckt 1/3 des Tagesbedarf von Mg oder Ca.

Habe da nichts in den Klauseln gefunden  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:   :Big Grin:

----------


## diejula

xD ich glaube oben ohne fllt in dem infoblatt unter
"Strungen/Tuschungsversuche beim schriftlichen und/oder mndlichen Prfungsteil"

----------


## Elena1989

> xD ich glaube oben ohne fllt in dem infoblatt unter
> "Strungen/Tuschungsversuche beim schriftlichen und/oder mndlichen Prfungsteil"


 :Grinnnss!: 

Von was fr einem Infoblatt redet ihr eigentlich? Ich habe nur dieses Heft bekommen, da steht aber nix ber verbotene Gegenstnde (auer Taschenrechner) und ein Blatt, auf dem steht, wie das mit der Krankmeldung luft. 

Ein anderes Blatt hab ich nicht bekommen. Steht da denn noch etwas drauf, was man wissen sollte?

----------


## Recall8

Also darf ich der Prfung auch keinen Trinkversuch machen, wenn ich einen Verdacht auf einen Diabetes insipidus centralis habe?

----------


## scaro

> Von was fr einem Infoblatt redet ihr eigentlich? Ich habe nur dieses Heft bekommen, da steht aber nix ber verbotene Gegenstnde (auer Taschenrechner) und ein Blatt, auf dem steht, wie das mit der Krankmeldung luft. 
> 
> Ein anderes Blatt hab ich nicht bekommen. Steht da denn noch etwas drauf, was man wissen sollte?


Also eigentlich msstest du ein 4-seitiges (orangefarbenes) Infoblatt bekommen haben, auf dem steht was du alles nicht darfst, um wieviel Uhr du am Tag der Prfung anwesend sein musst, wie das mit Rcktritt von der Prfung ist etc. Auf der letzten Seite steht das mit dem amtsrztlichen Attest.

----------


## Elena1989

> Also eigentlich msstest du ein 4-seitiges (orangefarbenes) Infoblatt bekommen haben, auf dem steht was du alles nicht darfst, um wieviel Uhr du am Tag der Prfung anwesend sein musst, wie das mit Rcktritt von der Prfung ist etc. Auf der letzten Seite steht das mit dem amtsrztlichen Attest.


N, hab ich nicht. Ich habe nur dieses grne Heft bekommen und ein doppelseitiges Infoblatt ber Rcktritt von der Prfung. Ist ein Merkblatt vom LPA. Bezglich "prfungsrechtlichen Regelungen" verweisen sie auf die AppO. Und mehr hab ich nicht. 
Und um wie viel Uhr ich da sein muss, steht auf meiner Zulassung.

----------


## paradox2011

Wie das so ist, habe ich nie irgendwen erreicht oder Antwort erhalten, deshalb meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr wirklich alle schon eure Ladung zur Mndlichen??

----------


## Elena1989

> Wie das so ist, habe ich nie irgendwen erreicht oder Antwort erhalten, deshalb meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr wirklich alle schon eure Ladung zur Mndlichen??


Ich nicht. Gibt's bei uns angeblich 14 Tage vorher.

----------


## paradox2011

Ok. So bin ich etwas beruhigt...
In welchem Zeitraum finden die Mndlichen eigentlich statt? Angeblich ja immer erst 4Tage nach der Schriftlichen, aber im Mrz waren welche schon 2Tage danach dran. 
Ich bin verwirrt..

----------


## SuperSonic

Das waren dann wohl die Wiederholer.

----------


## Elena1989

> Ok. So bin ich etwas beruhigt...
> In welchem Zeitraum finden die Mndlichen eigentlich statt? Angeblich ja immer erst 4Tage nach der Schriftlichen, aber im Mrz waren welche schon 2Tage danach dran. 
> Ich bin verwirrt..


Das kommt auf deine Uni an. Habt ihr denn noch keinen Prfungszeitraum genannt bekommen?

----------


## AgyptRa

Auf der Zulassung zur schriftlichen steht auch mein Mndliches.

Also Tag, Uhrzeit, Kommission etc....

----------


## Elena1989

> Auf der Zulassung zur schriftlichen steht auch mein Mndliches.
> 
> Also Tag, Uhrzeit, Kommission etc....


Ja, das ist aber nicht berall so. Bei uns war auf der Zulassung zum schriftlichen gar nichts dabei. Die Termine fr's mndliche konnten wir dann ber Aushnge erfahren und Uhrzeit und Prfungskomission erfahren wir erst 14 Tage vorher.

----------


## Dreamer81

Hallo ihr Lieben!!! Ich mchte euch allen morgen einen klaren Kopf und die richtigen Kreuze wnschen!!! Und wer heute bzw gestern noch schlecht gekreuzt hat, nicht entmutigen lassen (ich bin in fast jeder Generalprobe damals durchgefallen und habe dann knapp die 3 verpasst  :hmmm...: ). Schlagt euch tapfer und zeigt dem IMPP dass es euch nicht klein bekommt!!! Gaaaaanz viel Erfolg!!!!

----------


## Recall8

ich wnsche euch allen auch viel viel Erfolg.denkt dran:es ist nur eine Prfung! Ich verabschiede mich vorbergehend! Wir schaffen es !) :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SuperSonic

Ihr schafft das schon!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

drcke euch die Daumen und leide mit euch!
Bleibt konzentriert und lasst euch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen, falls ihr mal eine Frage nicht wisst!

----------


## lilapple

Auch von meiner Seite allen Mitleidenden viel Erfolg fr die nchsten zwei Tage! 
Hab absolut keine Lust mehr noch was zu machen heute und ich denk das macht mich auch nur nervs. Ich hoff so, dass die Kreuz-Gtter bissl auf unserer Seite sind..

----------


## ywe94

> also da wird halt verlangt, dass man die strukturformel von lactat kennt. dann rechnet man die molare masse von natriumlactat aus = 112g/mol
> 1,12g durch molare masse ergibt 10hoch-2 mol in einem liter. das setz man fr c ein. der pKb ist 14-pKs und dann muss man nur noch ein bisschen kopfrechnen.


ok, danke, so weit hab ich das verstanden 
aber die molare masse von lactat ist doch 90?

----------


## fatali

haha bin ich der einzige, der hier nomma power lernt? ^^

wollen wir mal beten, dass herbst 2011 so einfach wird wie frhjahr 2011!

----------


## Elena1989

@ywe94: Du darfst das Natrium nicht vergessen, musst du dazuzhlen! Und dann komsmt du auf 112g/mol

@fatali: Ja, das wollen wir mal hoffen. So ein Examen wie F11 und alles wird gut!  :Grinnnss!: 

@all: Ich wnsch euch allen ganz viel Glck!

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich wollt euch auch nur schnell sagen, dass ich euch die Daumen drcke!
Bleibt ruhig, ihr schafft das schon. Es ist machbar  :hmmm...: .
Viel Erfolg euch dann!

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich wnsch uns allen fr morgen und Mittwoch auch ganz, ganz viel Glck und die richtigen Fragen ; ) 
Jetzt muss nurnoch die Nacht rumgehen...

----------


## Trianna

Euch allen: VIEL ERFOLG (Glck braucht ihr nicht, ihr rockt das eh)

Ich denke an euch  :Smilie:  (Vor allem an Cuba, ich hoffe man liest dich bald mal wieder)

----------


## runderling

wir schaffen das !! ich wnsche uns allen Erleuchtung, gute Nerven, ein Klo, welches nicht besetzt ist, angenehme Temperaturen und morgen abend sieht die Welt schon sicher ganz anders aus!
Ich werd jetzt meine Bcher beiseite legen, mir morgen frh beim Frhstck nochmal die Physikformeln anschauen, damit ich sie frisch im Gedchtnis habe und auf mein Glck hoffen...

WIR ROCKEN DAS !!!

----------


## fatali

sollte man eigtl. immer die gleiche antwort ankreuzen? so warscheinlichkeits mig? (in physik halt)

----------


## Rhiannon

Ich drck euch allen fr morgen und bermorgen die Daumen! Meinen vollsten Respekt, dass ihr das alles auf einmal in den Kopf kriegt, habt ihr jetzt schon. 

(Mir reichen ja schon zwei Physikumsquivalenzprfungen, um nen irre vollen Kopf zu haben.)

----------


## TheStressor

Jungs, Mdels,

morgen euch allen viel Glck. 

Das rocken wir alle. Morgen 160 Punkte zocken, dann fehlen nur noch 32 fr den zweiten Tag (((-;

Und am Mittwoch wird gesoffen. Ach ja, Alkohol, Drogen und Sex... Oh jaaaa, wie ich mich darauf freue  :hmmm...: 

LG

euer Stresser

----------


## cookiemonster

auch von mir viel erfolg !!!! @ all....

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ganz viel Erfolg morgen fr euch alle!Ihr rockt das!

----------


## bremer

yeah, morgen ist es soweit. Und bermorgen werden wir belohnt fr all unsere Mhen. Mit Sex, Alkohol und Drogen (in welcher Reihenfolge auch immer  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Cuba_libre

Partypeople,

auch von mir: Viel Erfolg/Knnen und ne Prise Glck fr die kommenden zwei Tage.
Auf dass uns das IMPP wohl gesonnen ist  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

> sollte man eigtl. immer die gleiche antwort ankreuzen? so warscheinlichkeits mig? (in physik halt)


ich nehme b

ich wnsch euch allen natrlich ganz viel erfolg und das ntige quntchen glck. ich geh jetzt schlafen, bzw leg mich mal ins bett...wer wei, wann ich dann schlaf (:

----------


## McDbel

Ich wnsche Euch allen fr die nchsten zwei Tage auch gaaaaanz viel Glck und natrlich leichte Fragen!! Das wird schon!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

VIEL ERFOLG ALLEN !!!!!!

----------


## Sahni

Viel Erfolg Allen!
Wir packen das schon! Und danach gibts die Belohnung.  :P

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Meine Glaskugel hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es heute (mal wieder) das schwerste Physikum werden wird was jemals geschrieben wurde  :hmmm...:  , also Viel Erfolg fr alle Teilnehmer.

----------


## fatali

verdammt, deine glaskugel hatte wohl recht. also ein spaziergang war es nicht gerade. :/

----------


## Amateur101

also bc war eine absolute katastrophe....genauso physik....

physio war dagegen ok....aber wie ich abgekackt habe in bc..das kann ich gar nicht sagen...

ich hatte gefhlte 10000000000000mal b angekreuzt....

also realistische einschtzung:das war nix heute...

morgen muss ich extrem meter machne um das zu schaffen!!....


scheiss impp..

----------


## lilapple

Also ich fands auch recht happig.. Hab aber absolut gar kein Gefhl, knnt rein theoretisch alles dabei rauskommen.. Hab oft zwischen zwei Mglichkeiten geschwankt, und dann kommts halt aufs Rateglck an. 

Krass fand ich, dass es mit der Zeit gar nicht so locker war bei mir. Hat wirklich grade so gereicht. 

Bin jetzt nur sowas von am berlegen, ob ich den Examens-Service heut schon nutze.. Bei nem schlechten Ergebnis wrs halt schon ne Motivationsbremse, aber auf der anderen Seite will man ja auch Bescheid wissen..

----------


## diejula

also ich fands eigentlich schon in ordnung.
am anfang kams mir schon schwerer vor als altexamen, aber beim zweiten drberschaun gings eigentlich einigermaen.
mal sehen, was die literaturauswertung dann bringt, denn auf die statistik kann man ja nicht viel geben, da steht ja auch nicht mal wie viele leute ihre ergebnisse eingegeben haben.

----------


## Amateur101

ja...die zeit hat auch gerade so gereicht...musste so hetzen bei den letzten 40 fragen...

boooahhh :Frown:

----------


## diejula

mein lieblingswort war brigens "atemmanver"..

----------


## Sahni

Fands auch schon schwerer als das 2011er im Frhjahr. Vielleicht wird dafr Anatomie/Psycho weniger happig.

Lasst uns aber hier nicht ber die Fragen sprechen. Dafr gibts dann andere Threads.  :Smilie:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hey Kollegen  :Smilie: 

also ich fand es auch recht okay. Allerdings hab ich mir am Anfang auch zuviel Zeit gelassen und war so, ohne Pause zu machen, erst 2 Minuten vor Schluss fertig. Fand die Rechnungen doof...  Naja, sicher wird es keine super Note, aber wenn es morgen nochmal so luft, sollte es zum bestehen schon reichen... hoffe ich zumindest  :Smilie: 
So und jetzt gebt mal alle bitte eure Ergebnisse brav ein....

----------


## fatali

haha ich dachte die ganze zeit man msste den ganzen kreuzbogen ausfllen - aber ging ja nur bis 160 und nich 190. 
hatte deshalb nomma im anschluss zeit nen paar fragen richtig zu korrigieren. man macht ja dann doch flchtigkeitsfehler :/

die rechnungen waren gut, weil man kaum ne formel brauchte, sondern nur seinen verstand ^^

----------


## Elena1989

Ich fand's ganz schn happig. Grade Biochemie, aber auch in Physio waren ein paar bse Sachen dabei. 
Hatte direkt danach kein sonderlich gutes Gefhl und jetzt grade sind mir ein paar wirklich dumme, dumme, dumme Fehler aufgefallen. 
Laut der statistischen Auswetung ist es zwar noch gar nicht mal soooo schlecht wie befrchtet, aber auf die Statistik kann man ja nicht viel geben...
Und dabei kommt morgen Anatomie  :grrrr....:

----------


## lilapple

Ich denk ich werds jetzt anhand des "Stand der Dinge" Links verfolgen. 
das ist nicht ganz so hart wie ne einfache Zahl und hoffentlich zuverlssiger als ne Statistik

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oharr... in Mannheim gabs brigens die erste Stunde ein Gewitter ber uns (mal mehr mal weniger Donner, zog sich aber in etwa ber den Zeitraum). Lustigerweise isser irgendwann wohl in der Nhe eingeschlagen, 160 Studenten (oder wie viele wir auch immer waren) sind synchron zusammengezuckt  :bhh:

----------


## fatali

laut statistik 61%.. hoff mal das wird noch besser.

naja aufjedenfall muss psycho morgen mehr reissen. knapp wirds sicher ^^

----------


## AgyptRa

> Oharr... in Mannheim gabs brigens die erste Stunde ein Gewitter ber uns (mal mehr mal weniger Donner, zog sich aber in etwa ber den Zeitraum). Lustigerweise isser irgendwann wohl in der Nhe eingeschlagen, 160 Studenten (oder wie viele wir auch immer waren) sind synchron zusammengezuckt


Besser war als der Typ uns sagte, dass wir noch 2h Zeit htten. Da bin ich mehr erschrocken^^

----------


## pro

Bei mir sieht's bisher recht knapp aus. Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse von Medi-Learn (brigens ein Lob an Medi-Learn fr diesen Service!)

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Besser war als der Typ uns sagte, dass wir noch 2h Zeit htten. Da bin ich mehr erschrocken^^


*g* Ich hab nach dem lauten Donner Ohrenstpsel rein [also weiche... und die MTA meinte die wren OK - frag mich ent wie se heit  :bhh: ] Hab seine Ansage dann nur total gedmpft mitbekommen ^^

----------


## Trianna

@Cuba

Und wie liefs??

Habe fest Daumen gedrckt.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Ja da muss man echt mal sagen, dass das ne tolle Sache von medi-learn ist  :Smilie: !

Laut Statistik momentan 75,6 %...... aber Statistik is halt Statistik .....  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> @Cuba
> 
> Und wie liefs??
> 
> Habe fest Daumen gedrckt.


Ist wirklich schwer einzuschtzen. Bei einigen Fragen hab ich echt mitn Ohren geschlackert und bei anderen hab ich mich gefragt ob die mich verdummbeuteln wollen [Im Sinne von: sowas leichtes fragen die?]

----------


## Recall8

Das war ein Brett Freunde,wo waren die Klassiker?oh man diese Opfer vom impp

----------


## Trianna

Hauptsache du kommst durch (und das wirst du)  :Smilie: 

Hast deine Abstinenz ja echt hart durchgezogen ^^

----------


## fatali

morgen kommen die klassiker - ganz sicher *hoff*

----------


## Sahni

> Das war ein Brett Freunde,wo waren die Klassiker?oh man diese Opfer vom impp


Absolut!
Das schlimmste an der Prfung ist, dass man raus geht und wei, eigentlich bin ich noch nicht durch. Irgendwie ein sch***** Gefhl.

----------


## Amateur101

lach...was meinst du mit irgendwie bin ich noch nicht durch :Smilie: 

ich kam raus und dachte...********...das war richtig schlecht..hoffentlich hole ich das morgen raus :Smilie: ....und dann..gott sei dank gibt es noch morgen! :Smilie:

----------


## Sahni

Meine ich unabhngig vom ergebnis. (ich denke schon, dass ich halbwegs gut dabei bin)
Man geht normalerweise aus einer Klausur und dann ist auch vorbei. Egal ob gut oder schlecht. Und heut konnt man keinen richtigen Schlusstrich ziehen, sondern wei, morgen komme ich wieder....erst Halbzeit erreicht....

----------


## Unregistriert

ich habe eine frage

wenn ich meine ergebnisse bei medi learn eingetragen habe kommt ja eine statistische aUSWERTUNG und eine literatur auswertung 

welche betrifft denn nun eher MEIN ergebnis?

----------


## Laelya

die literaturauswertung!!! (da diese von ML-Dozenten ausgewertet wird)

die statistische sagt dir nur, wieviele studenten dein ergebnis (oder ein anderes) angekreuzt haben, und somit wird dort richtig gewertet, was die mehrzahl gekreuzt hat

----------


## goeme

Hallo,

beide Auswertungen beziehen sich auf deine Eingabe. 

Statistisch = Vergleich mit allen anderen die eingetragen haben.
Literatur = Auswertung von Medi-Learn

Literaturergebnis ist das was letzendlich am genausten deinem Endergebnis nach IMPP entsprechen wird!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Auswerten!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Hauptsache du kommst durch (und das wirst du) 
> 
> Hast deine Abstinenz ja echt hart durchgezogen ^^


Ja das stimmt. War n paar Mal kurz eingeloggt, aber so wirklich war ich nicht prsent, weil mich das total panisch gemacht htte, wenn ich gelesen htte was, wie, wo und berhaupt die anderen machen/lernen/kreuzen  :bhh: 
Und was ersteres angeht: abwarten und hoffen, dass heute n guter Tag war und morgen ein guter oder besserer (je nachdem) sein wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unregistriert

achso naja aber die sind dann wohl noch nicht weit wenn da steht Anzahl der gelsten Ergebnisse: 29 oder was heit das?

----------


## Laelya

die literaturauswertung erfolgt jetzt nach und nach, immerhin hat ML die Fragen ja erst nach dem Examenstag bekommen.
also einfach bis heute abend warten, dann sind die ergebnisse des heutigen tages komplett  :Smilie:

----------


## Unregistriert

danke , deshalb wei ich auch warum ich 86% hab ^^

----------


## endev

Komisch, ich hab die Antworten eingegeben aber irgendwie werden meine Eingaben nicht angezeigt, es steht einfach nichts da!

EDIT: OK; jetzt gehts!

----------


## Unregistriert

hm bei frage 31 soll bei auflage a lsung e richtig sein. das ist aber sicher falsch. naja so sicher sind denn wohl die lsungen hier denn auch nicht...msste eigentlich lsung d heien.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

> Man geht normalerweise aus einer Klausur und dann ist auch vorbei. Egal ob gut oder schlecht. Und heut konnt man keinen richtigen Schlusstrich ziehen, sondern wei, morgen komme ich wieder....erst Halbzeit erreicht....


Jo da hast du recht.... is irgendwie sehr unbefriedigend. Aber man darf nicht vergessen, es trotzdem als erreichtes Zwischenziel zu sehen.

----------


## Elena1989

> hm bei frage 31 soll bei auflage a lsung e richtig sein. das ist aber sicher falsch. naja so sicher sind denn wohl die lsungen hier denn auch nicht...msste eigentlich lsung d heien.


aber da steht doch "D"?

----------


## Unregistriert

das stimmt

kann man das nicht irgendwo melden

----------


## Laelya

> danke , deshalb wei ich auch warum ich 86% hab ^^


hehe...diese und hnliche fragen werden heute bestimmt noch gefhlte 1000mal gestellt

fr morgen viel erfilg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

> das stimmt
> 
> kann man das nicht irgendwo melden


thema aufmachen, wie erklrt und fragen diskutieren/reklamieren...die dozenten lesen mit  :hmmm...:

----------


## pro

> hm bei frage 31 soll bei auflage a lsung e richtig sein. das ist aber sicher falsch. naja so sicher sind denn wohl die lsungen hier denn auch nicht...msste eigentlich lsung d heien.


bei mir wird *d* schon als richtige Antwort gezeigt. vielleicht hast du dich verguckt.

----------


## pro

Weitere Antworten wurden verffentlicht. Jetzt sind die MLler bei 45 Lsungen. 
Anscheinend schauen orientieren die sich an die statistische Auswertung und lsen zuerst die Aufgaben, bei denen es in der Antwortgebung schon eindeutig in eine Richtung geht.

----------


## TheStressor

JUNGEEE, war das ein Tag

Bin voll fertig mit den Nerven und mit sonst allem anderen auch !!!

Also, ich fands nicht einfach. Ich fands *******, dass stndig andere Fcher vorkamen, also es keine Reihenfolge gab. Normalerweise wre das nicht so schlimm, aber heute kam es mir komisch vor. Ich kann nicht mal mehr genau sagen ob es 10 Chemiefragen waren oder 2 oder 40 !!! Und Physik ???? was war das denn ?? Haben die auf einmal andere SChwerpunkte oder wat ??

Und Biochemie !! Boah ey, das war ein Megakack. Lauter eingebaute Tricks, die ich wahrscheinlich alle falsch habe. 

Ich sehe heute bestimmt nicht nach. Will mir nicht den Tag verderben. Ich hoffe, es sind annhernd 60 %. Mein groer Tag kommt erst morgen...

Hoffe, bei euch war es besser...

LG

----------


## Unregistriert

warum ist bei aufgabe 3 d falsch?   wenn c richtig ist mit der erregbarkeit , dann msste ja parallel auch e richtig sein??

----------


## Sahni

mach dafr bitte extra threads auf. So wurde das sonst immer gehandhabt. Mit fragenummer und gruppe.
: die frage ist definitiv richtig. Einfach ins lehrbuch gucken. Ca stabilisiert das membranpotenzial usw....

----------


## Jens

Hallo zusammen,


Wie wir gerade bemerkt haben, wird in diesem Thread ja schon fleissig die ein oder andere Frage diskutiert. 

Eine kleine Bitte seitens MEDI-LEARN: knnt ihr Diskussionen zu einzelnen Fragen bitte als neuen Beitrag separat je Frage hier im Physikumsforum posten?

Dabei in das Betreff des Beitrags jeweils Prfungstag, Fragennummer A / B, Stichwort zum Thema der Frage nennen, also z.b. "Tag 1 - Frage A1 / B39 - Citratcylcus"?

Danke, denn wenn wir fr jede Frage einen einzelnen Beitrag haben, erleichtert das den Austausch und die Diskussionen sehr.

Viele Gre
Jens

----------


## haemoglobin

Muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn der examens-service mir 15% prognostiziert?

----------


## Unregistriert

> warum ist bei aufgabe 3 d falsch?   wenn c richtig ist mit der erregbarkeit , dann msste ja parallel auch e richtig sein??


bei hyperventilation, also alkalose wird doch mehr kalzium proteingebunden, wodurch ja die erregbarkeit ( c ) ansteigt.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn der examens-service mir 15% prognostiziert?


hast du vllt. das falsche jahr ausgewhlt? ist mir auch erst passiert ...

----------


## mpt49

hallo .sind die ergebniss schon da??wenn ja ich finde sie nicht .

----------


## haemoglobin

Nein, Ph11 ist richtig - allerdings werden bei mir auch komplett andere Lsungen angezeigt, also Dinge, die lt. Lehrbuch wirklich extrem falsch sind... kA, was da schief luft

----------


## mpt49

> Nein, Ph11 ist richtig - allerdings werden bei mir auch komplett andere Lsungen angezeigt, also Dinge, die lt. Lehrbuch wirklich extrem falsch sind... kA, was da schief luft


hi hmoglobin wo sie die lsung zu finden??

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

dann vielleicht die falsche Gruppe?

----------


## Telfast

Jungs, die Lsung zu Aufgabe 66 ist nicht "B" wie ihr geschrieben habt, sondern "A"

Denn der eIF-2 bindet Phosphoryliert sehr wohl an eIF-2B und ist inaktiv.

Siehe Lffler Seite 300!

----------


## haemoglobin

leider nicht - schon alles kontrolliert

----------


## Amateur101

das gibt es doch nicht...
wenn du was zu mkeln hast:

dann starte einen eigenen fragen thread nach den gegebenen regeln!!

damit das alle sehen und reagieren knnen....ist doch nicht so schwer...

du schaffst das..klick auf thread erstellen..dann poste deine gruppe, die fragennummer etc etc....

tschakka!!!

----------


## Telfast

> das gibt es doch nicht...
> wenn du was zu mkeln hast:
> 
> dann starte einen eigenen fragen thread nach den gegebenen regeln!!
> 
> damit das alle sehen und reagieren knnen....ist doch nicht so schwer...
> 
> du schaffst das..klick auf thread erstellen..dann poste deine gruppe, die fragennummer etc etc....
> 
> tschakka!!!


Chill.
Hab ich erst gerade gesehen, ist passiert... Alles gut.

----------


## haemoglobin

ich schaffe heute nichts mehr - eher schafft mich alles ;)

hier strzt sowieso gerade alles ab - passt ganz gut zum rest ;p

----------


## haemoglobin

(sry, dachte, ich wre gemeint)

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Habe gerade bei einer Kommilitonin mitbekommen, dass es da wohl manchmal einen Bug gibt, wenn man seine Ergebnisse eintrgt. Als sie auf besttigen geklickt hat, sind die Ergebnisse um eine Stelle verrutscht und somit war die Eingabe natrlich fehlerhaft. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran?

----------


## Unregistriert

Hey,

bei der Antwort zu Aufgabe 150 (der Gruppe B) bin ich mir nicht sicher! Gefragt ist nach der Hauptmenge des Eisen, das im BLUTPLASMA gebunden ist!

Sind im Blutplasma nicht nur die "nicht-korpuskluren Bestandteile"? Bzw. gehrt da Hb tatschlich dazu?

----------


## Unregistriert

> Jungs, die Lsung zu Aufgabe 66 ist nicht "B" wie ihr geschrieben habt, sondern "A"
> 
> Denn der eIF-2 bindet Phosphoryliert sehr wohl an eIF-2B und ist inaktiv.
> 
> Siehe Lffler Seite 300!


A ist richtig ... denn eIF4 ! bindet an die cap-struktur und nicht eIF2....

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mal eben kurz ein Hinweis: Ihr wisst schon, dass ML ne Umfrage zum heutigen Tag online gestellt hat, oder? 

Ich sah gerade, dass da noch niemand draufgeklickt hat.

EDIT: Ah, ich sehe gerade, dass doch schon einige abgestimmt haben. Aber man kann da auch hervorragend diskutieren ber Sinn und Unsinn des heutigen Tages, ohne jetzt explizit jede Frage durchzukauen. Denn DAFR gibt es ja dann die einzelnen Threads zu jeder strittigen Frage.

----------


## fatali

na wie sind denn eure prognosen so? will zahlen hren!

bei mir bleibts warscheinlich bei den 62%.
hab mir nomma ltere kreuzergebnisse von mir angeguckt, und die warn hnlich. 
bin also bis jetzt eigtl. noch zufrieden - htte schlimmer laufen knnen

----------


## Unregistriert

Habe mich bei Frage Gruppe B, 150 auch an folgende Definition gehalten:

"Plasmaeisen
Plasma/eisen En: plasma iron das im Blutplasma an Transferrin gebundene Eisen "

Und da Definitionen hufig quantitativ sind...
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Habe mich bei Frage Gruppe B, 150 auch an folgende Definition gehalten:
> 
> "Plasmaeisen
> Plasma/eisen En: plasma iron das im Blutplasma an Transferrin gebundene Eisen "
> 
> Und da Definitionen hufig quantitativ sind...
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


ARGH, bitte fr jede Frage einen eigenen Thread erffnen zwecks Diskussion - und bitte vorher gucken, ob der nicht ggf. sogar schon existiert  :hmmm...: . Das muss echt schwer sein dieses Jahr...

----------


## Sun_soleil_sol

Bei mir stehts bei der Literaturwertangabe bei MediLearn gerade auf 56%  :Frown:  Wird wohl nicht besser, hab so Angst vor morgen...  :Frown:

----------


## Laelya

> ARGH, bitte fr jede Frage einen eigenen Thread erffnen zwecks Diskussion - und bitte vorher gucken, ob der nicht ggf. sogar schon existiert . Das muss echt schwer sein dieses Jahr...


 :bhh:  (mir fehlen die anderen smileys)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Bei mir stehts bei der Literaturwertangabe bei MediLearn gerade auf 56%  Wird wohl nicht besser, hab so Angst vor morgen...


Die Sonne geht erst dann unter, wenn sie am Horizont verschwindet  :hmmm...: . Und die Oper ist erst dann zuende, wenn die dicke Frau nicht mehr singt. Und ein Fuballspiel dauert 90 Minuten.

=====> soll heien: Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss. Und bis dahin sagt man sich: So, jetzt erst recht!!!

*mutmach*

----------


## Unregistriert

hab grad 73,3 % aber wird bestimmt noch weniger

----------


## Sun_soleil_sol

> *mutmach*


Danke  :Smilie:  lieb von dir

----------


## Sherminator

Der ordnet stndig meine eingetragenen antworten falsch ein. Dann steht zB da ich htte A eingegeben obwohl ich eigentlich C eingegeben habe...

----------


## Sun_soleil_sol

...es schrumpft runter auf 55% -.-

----------


## Jens

Hallo zusammen,

aus Grnden der bersichtlichkeit wrde ich diesen Thread gerne schlieen wollen, da es zu einem Sammelbeitrag von technischen Fragen, Fragendiskussionen und allgemeinen Diskussionen rund um das Physikum in nur einem Beitrag wird. Das erschwert uns ein wenig, diese Dinge zu unterscheiden und nachzuverfolgen.

Natrlich ist fr all dies weiter Platz hier im Forum, aber bitte an folgenden Stellen, damit wir den berblick nich verlieren und die Auswerter und Techniker beim nacharbeiten hinterher kommen:

Hier gehts lang fr allgemeine Diskussionen zum heutigen und morgigen Tag in Sachen Physikum
http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/fo...ad.php?t=65226

Und hier gehts lang falls ihr eine spezielle Frage diskutieren mchtet und wissen mchtet wie das geht:
http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/fo...ad.php?t=53217

Falls es ein technisches Problem gibt, bitte auch als einzelnen Beitrag!

Danke fr das Verstndnis und weiterhin viel Spa beim Auswerten!
Viel Erfolg

----------


## cookiemonster

die tren sind wieder geffnet...hehe  :peng:

----------


## Saphira.

oh man jetzt hab ich zwar das Schriftliche gut rumgebracht, aber bei mir steht nchsten Mittwoch jetzt schon das Mndliche an.. PAAANIK!  :Nixweiss:  Hat jemand ein paar gute Tipps fr die Vorbereitung oder wie man die Nervositt so gering wie mglich hlt?  :Blush:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Tjaaa... n Tip kme mir da auch gelegen... wenn ich dran denk, stellt sich totale Panik ein... noch kann ich sie unterdrcken, hab noch bis um 8.9. Zeit, aber ich befrchte das geht nich mehr lange gut.
Ah wenn wir grad dabei sin: erster Stress des Tages --> Neue Seminargruppeneinteilung frs kommende Studienjahr. Die Anmeldedatenbank wurde um Punkt 10 geffnet, da hie es schnell sein, obwohl wir semesterintern schon ne Vorregelung getroffen haben, aber man wei ja nie, ob sich die Leute auch dran halten. Glcklicherweise ist in meiner Gruppe alles gut gegangen  :hmmm...:

----------


## runderling

heute relaxe ich noch ::-bee:   :Grinnnss!:  am Morgen wird das Wetter schlecht und meine Laune bestimmt auch wieder, weil ich mich dann auch auf das mndliche vorbereiten werde ,schwanke momentan zwischen Panik und Gelassenheit....
allerdings hoffe ich, dass das mit Seminargruppeneinteilung nur Mannheim betrifft...
hab nmlich in HD noch nichts davon gehrt und mir um das nchste Semster brhaupt noch keinen Kopf gemacht...

----------


## Elena1989

Ich hab mir gestern und heute auch frei genommen, das war sehr schn  :Grinnnss!: 

fang dann morgen an, fr die mndliche zu lernen, nchste Woche ist dann Eigenstudium.

Werde wohl zuerst Anatomie lernen, ist zwar alles ein bisschen doof ohne die Prfer zu kennen, aber was will man machen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sahni

Endlich wieder ein Thread fr uns. Hoffe wir habens nun alle schriftlich auch hinter uns gebracht und alle konnten schonmal ausgelassen feiern. 

Ich mache jetzt erstmal paar Wochen Urlaub und drcke Euch allen ganz doll die Daumen fr das Mndliche. Man macht sich da immer einwenig verrckt, obwohl die prfer weitaus humaner bewerten als das impp. Ab und an kann man zwar einmal pech haben, aber da ndert sich nichts dran, wenn man sich dadurch verrckt macht. Die Atmosphre ist in der Regel gelassener als bei den Testaten der letzten semester.

Ich hoffe das auch der/die eigentliche Threaderstellerin das Physikum nun hinter sich gebracht hat, da sie ab seite 33 ja pltzlich verschollen war.  

Bis Bald und auf das wir uns in 1 Monat im klinischen Forum wiedersehen...  ::-dance: 

 ::-winky:  ::-winky:

----------


## Dreamer81

Wo ist denn euer alter Thread hin?

----------


## Elena1989

> Wo ist denn euer alter Thread hin?


Der wurde geschlossen, weil manche am Physikumstag da drin Fragen diskutiert haben.  :Traurig:

----------


## Muriel

Ich habe ihn mal wieder geffnet und den neuen Thread von eben hierhinein verschoben. Ich denke, das Fragendiskutieren hat jetzt jeder an entsprechend richtiger Stelle vermerkt und das hier ist schlielich Eure Spielwiese  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Super, vielen Dank  :Smilie: ! Hab ihn nmlich schon vermisst....

Jo ich bin auch schon am 06.09. dran. Irgendwie von der Zeit nix halbes und nix ganzes. Werde wohl nur die Altprotokolle durchgehen und nochmal mikroskopieren...
Hoffe die sind nett und wollen nur Basics wissen..... hab schon wieder alle Enzymnamen in Biochemie vergessen.... und Anatomie erst...
Ach ja, aber das schriftliche geschafft zu haben gibt ja schonmal ein gutes Gefhl, dass die mndliche auch zu schaffen ist.

----------


## Muriel

06.09. ist klasse. Ich feiere dieses Jahr an diesem Tag mein zehnjhriges Physikum  :hmmm...:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Dann ist das ja ein guter Tag  :Smilie: ..... ich hoffe ich kann das dann in 10 Jahren auch sagen.

----------


## phinder

Die offizielle Misserfolgs-Quote im H10 wurde "nur" als 13% vom IMPP angegeben. Nicht schlecht, ich dachte immer es fallen um die 30% im Physikum durch. Oder kommen zu den 13% noch die Misserfolge in der mndlichen Prfung?

----------


## Nicky08

Soweit ich wei bezieht sich die Misserfolgsquote immer nur auf diejenigen, die regelrecht nach dem 4.Semester und auch zum ersten Mal mitgeschrieben haben. Ist also sehr wahrscheinlich wesentlich besser, als die gesamte Durchfallquote!

----------


## n_obi83

Meiner einer muss sich wohl erneut 1/2 Jahr auf den Hintern setzten. Laut MEDI-Hochrechnung hab ich nur 185 Pkt.

Tja, aller Guten Dinge sind (hoffentlich) Drei!

Dabei war ich diesesmal so guter Hoffnung, da ich wirklich viel gekreuzt hab und bissl was nachgeschlagen hab. Aber so gehts einem manchmal.

Gratuliere jedenfalls denen, die sicher durch sind!

----------


## Mastercard

jetzt mach mal halblang hab auch run 185/86 pkt und geb die hoffnung noch ned auf dass das nach unten korrigiert wird mit dem blden durschnitt, vorallem muss ich sagen wenn da nicht runf 5-6 fragen rausgenommen werden/anders bewertet hol ich mir nen anwalt, so gehts echt nicht
greetz

----------


## ywe94

armes deutschland...

heute holt sich jeder gleich einen anwalt nur weil er/sie es nicht schafft... traurig, traurig

falls du mal arzt werden solltest, stehen hoffentlich auch nicht immer gleich patienten mit dem anwalt vor der tr

----------


## Mastercard

sagmal gehts noch? sowie die uns behandeln soll ich zurckstecken?? musste an meiner uni schon genug wirklich rechtswidriges Verhalten tolerieren, wodurch auch viele meiner guten Freunde (potentiell wirklich gute rzte) gescheitert sind...
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber bist du einer der 1,0 mit Sternchenauszeichnung im Abi hatte?? Einer nach dem Motto wenn was is liegts prinzipiell an der  Person selbst?

----------


## SuperSonic

*Popcorn hol*

----------


## Laelya

@mastercard:

ruhig blut. 
jeder hat doch seine meinung
und wenn du dir einen anwalt nehmen mchtest, ist das dein gutes recht, aber ich denke...dass es sehr schwer ist gegen das impp rechtliche schritte einzuleiten, und wenn, dann dauert es sehr lange

@sonic:
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mastercard

richtig, ich sehe nur langfristig immer wieder, dass wenn nichts passiert die zustnde sich nicht ndern werden und gerade in unserem bildungswesen ist dringend eine umstrukturierung angebracht....und dazu gehrt auch wiederstand gegen so sesselfurzer die meinen sie mssen die fragen so verkomplizieren, dass keiner sie mehr kapiert damit das "niveau" hoch ist statt wirkliches verstndis zu verlangen. Bin im Rettungsdienst ttig und weis daher wie verhasst momentan smtliche jungen Notrzte sind, die frisch von der uni kommen, weil es stur denkende theoretiker. Wissen alles aber knnen nichts...dem System hier sei dank..

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Aber die Einstellung von Leuten, die beim eigenen Scheitern (wobei ja noch nicht! festgelegt ist, wieviele Fragen rauskommen, was die Bestehensgrenze wird etc) die Schuld immer bei anderen, dem Bildungssystem und dem IMPP suchen finde ich bodenlos

Jeder ist seines eigenen Glckes Schmied.
So verdammt schwer ist es jetzt nicht mit einem guten Lehrplan die 60% Hrde zu knacken, vor allem, wenn man noch die 4 Semester Vorbereitung zum Examen betrachtet
Das es in jedem Examen 3-5% zweifelhafte Fragen kommen ist ja nichts neues.

Und hier nach Anwalt zu schreien ... ja, da brauche ich nichts zu sagen.
Wenn ich juristische Hilfe brauche, schreie ich damit nicht in Foren fr Studenten rum, sondern besorge mir welche.
(@ Mastercard)

----------


## bremer

Ich finde es bodenlos, dass man ohne Physikum nicht weiterstudieren darf und man gezwungen ist, auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben. Neben den enormen Kosten, die diese dmliche Regelung verursacht, hilft das den Studenten auch nicht weiter.

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Ich finde es bodenlos, dass man ohne Physikum nicht weiterstudieren darf und man gezwungen ist, auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben. Neben den enormen Kosten, die diese dmliche Regelung verursacht, hilft das den Studenten auch nicht weiter.


Und ohne Approbation kein Job als Arzt, ohne FA keine Praxis....
..ohne Grundschule kein Gymnasium

Dass das Physikum Voraussetzung fr die Klinik ist, sollte jedem bewusst sein. Dass es eine 60% (evtl auch weniger) Hrde gibt auch.
Geschenkt gibts nichts

----------


## bremer

Es ist jedem bewusst, dass das Physikum Voraussetzung fr die Klinik ist. Das ndert aber nichts daran, dass diese Regelung total dmlich ist.

Argumente konnte ich deinem Beitrag auch nicht entdecken.

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Es ist jedem bewusst, dass das Physikum Voraussetzung fr die Klinik ist. Das ndert aber nichts daran, dass diese Regelung total dmlich ist.
> 
> Argumente konnte ich deinem Beitrag auch nicht entdecken.


Es sind auch keine ntig

----------


## bremer

Diskussionen ohne Argumente sind wirklich ergiebig.

----------


## cookiemonster

ich bin der meinung eine reglementierung in form eines leistungs-und wissensnachweis muss es geben damit studenten in die nchste stufe (hier: klinik) eintreten drfen. das fngt ja schon bei den testaten in anatomie an. der student muss wissen nachweisen knnen. die frage allerdings, ob das schriftliche physikum dieser sache wirklich in der form nachgeht, dass es wirklich sinnvoll fr die klinik ist....das ist eine andere sache. die fragen haben sich, im vergleich zu den 90ern ein wenig "verbessert"... in dem sinne, dass ein klinischer zusammenhang in den fragen zu erkennen ist. ich muss mastercard aber zustimmen, dass das schriftliche physikum ein mangelprodukt der deutschen vorklinischen ausbildung ist. ich hoffe fr die nachfolgenden generationen, dass sich das in zukunft ndern wird. trotzdem ist es zu schaffen wenn man den dreh raus hat. dazu ist berhaupt keine intelligenz ntig. wenn man es ist, dann ist es leichter. aber es geht auch mit der richtigen strategie. ich denke dass die leute die durchfallen zum 3ten mal einfach die falsche lernstrategie gewhlt haben oder nicht wissen wie sie anders lernen sollen...

----------


## Laelya

oder allgemein ein problem mit dem fragentyp haben....und ja, das gibt es wirklich....

ich halte von schriftlichen prfungen (gerade in MC Form) allgemein sehr wenig, da sie ein bestimmtes detailwissen abfragen. dass es aber eine einheitliche prfung geben muss ist mir bewusst.

dennoch denke ich, dass man sein wirkliches wissen in mndlich-praktischen prfungen besser unter beweis stellen kann...denn diese sind nicht mit reinem auswendiglernen zu bestehen und erfordern tatschlich einen gewissen grad an intelligenz

dennoch: das P gibts nun mal, wir mssen da alle durch um rzte zu werden, daran wird sich in der nchsten zeit nichts ndern. wir knnen darber jammern, aber im endeffekt muss sich jeder auf seinen hosenboden setzen und das ding durchziehen

----------


## cookiemonster

ja hast recht. da muss man durch. 

aber geht nicht allgemeins ums jammern. es geht vielmehr darum die dinge kritisch zu betrachten und zu hinterfragen. man sollte nicht einfach alles so akzeptieren und denken "augen zu und durch". ein kritischer verstand sollte einen immer begleiten, damit man den blick frs wesentlich nicht verliert und nicht alles mit sich machen lsst, nur weil man denkt das entsprche der allgemeinen norm... das gilt ganz besonders fr die zeit nach dem studium...da bin ich mal sehr sehr gespannt was uns erwartet !!!

----------


## Laelya

da stimme ich dir absolut zu :Top: 
man sollte nicht alles fr gegeben hinnehmen und sachen auch einmal hinterfragen.

aber das erwarte ich auch einfach von einem angehenden mediziner, ansonsten ist man falsch in diesem studium/beruf

ja ich bin auch gespannt was mich nach dem studium erwartet, aber die famulaturen machen Lust auf mehr...etwas das ich in der Vorklinik berhaupt nicht empfunden habe....da ist die Klinik doch ganz anders (auch wenn sie nicht einfacher ist, wie alle behaupten)

----------


## drreyno

bei mir wird im mrz bsetimmt zum 3. mal. jetzt habe laut ml 177, statistisch gesehen 180. bin echt...keine ahnung was ich bin. habe schon wieder angefangen zu lernen. ich glaube nicht dass ich noch hoffen soll/kann ... :Frown:

----------


## Sunflower

> bei mir wird im mrz bsetimmt zum 3. mal. jetzt habe laut ml 177, statistisch gesehen 180. bin echt...keine ahnung was ich bin.


Wenn dem tatschlich so ist (, dass du durchgefallen bist), wrde ich dir raten dich einfach mal bei deiner Uni nach einer Beratung bezglich Lernenstrategien & Co umzuhren, denn es kann z.B. wirklich wie cookiemonster erwhnt hat an einer falschen Lernstrategie oder Prfungsangst, etc. liegen.

Einfach mal im Studierenden Service Center oder Sozialbro nachfragen. Schaden kann es auf keinen Fall, und manchmal tut es einfach gut mit Aussenstehenden darber zu reden, die dir aber v.a. auch professionelle Hilfe anbieten knnen. Und i.d.R. hat jede Uni auch einen fr Studenten zustndigen Psychologen (und wer jetzt meckert, dass das bertrieben wre, er/sie ja nicht psychisch krank wre, etc. der ist sich nicht ber den Job eines Hochschulpsychologen im Klaren...!!!)

Wie gesagt: Fragen, Beraten lassen und Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen ist nichts fr das man sich zu Schmen braucht und hat nichts mit "Dumm sein/Loser, etc." zu tun. 
Ganz im Gegenteil: es erfordert Mut und zeigt Intelligenz!!
...und wenn es wirklich das 3.Mal werden sollte, ist es das ganze wirklich wert!!




> habe schon wieder angefangen zu lernen. ich glaube nicht dass ich noch hoffen soll/kann ...


Hast du mit dem Lernen wieder angefangen, weil du noch die mndliche hast oder lernst du schon unter der Annahme, dass du im Mrz nochmal ran muss? 
Wenn das zweite zutrifft: Mach bloss erstmal eine Pause!!!! 

Ich wnsche dir auf jedenfall erstmal viel Kraft und Lass den Kopf nicht hngen (auch wenn das immer leichter gesagt als getan ist)

VG

----------


## Recall8

Wenn ich kein Elite Student wre,wrde ich auch klagen  :hmmm...:

----------


## drreyno

danke fr die Infos. mndlich habe schon im mrz 2011 beim ersten zulauf bestanden...weil ich auslnder bin und daneben auch noch arbeite in einer praxis, es ist fr mich alles echt schwer.

----------


## Sunflower

> danke fr die Infos. mndlich habe schon im mrz 2011 beim ersten zulauf bestanden...weil ich auslnder bin und daneben auch noch arbeite in einer praxis, es ist fr mich alles echt schwer.


Dann erstmal: Lern-Stopp!!! Pause machen, dich erholen und einfach mal abschalten!!!

...jetzt sofort weiter zu lernen bringt dir gar nichts!!!!...oder schadet dir sogar eher!

Dann in ein paar Wochen, nachdem du hoffentlich wieder einen klaren Kopf hast: Beratung suchen, Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, etc. und mit neuer Kraft und erholt und beraten gezielt wieder mit dem Lernen beginnen.

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> oder allgemein ein problem mit dem fragentyp haben....und ja, das gibt es wirklich....
> 
> ich halte von schriftlichen prfungen (gerade in MC Form) allgemein sehr wenig, da sie ein bestimmtes detailwissen abfragen. dass es aber eine einheitliche prfung geben muss ist mir bewusst.
> 
> dennoch denke ich, dass man sein wirkliches wissen in mndlich-praktischen prfungen besser unter beweis stellen kann...denn diese sind nicht mit reinem auswendiglernen zu bestehen und erfordern tatschlich einen gewissen grad an intelligenz
> 
> dennoch: das P gibts nun mal, wir mssen da alle durch um rzte zu werden, daran wird sich in der nchsten zeit nichts ndern. wir knnen darber jammern, aber im endeffekt muss sich jeder auf seinen hosenboden setzen und das ding durchziehen


MC Fragen sind doch absoluter Standard. Nicht nur in Medizin, nicht nur in Deutschland.
Dass es ein MC Physikum gibt, ist ja auch nichts neues.
Das Problem an mndlichen Prfungen ist der Mangel an Objektivitt, zB wenn Prfungsvorsitz der Onkel ist.... und zum anderen die Durchfhrbarkeit.
Mnchen hat jedes Jahr 950 neue Studenten, da wre man nur noch am prfen und nicht nur am lehren. Aufstze schreiben wie in der Schule, wo jeder sein Maximum an Wissen aufs Papier klascht kann ja auch nicht der Weg zum Ziel sein in Medizin.

Mein Beitrag vorhin bezog sich eigentlich auf Mastercard, der/die nach Anwalt schrie, wo noch nicht mal die Ergebnisse da sind und sich nicht mal fragte, obs vielleicht an der eigenen Leistung liegt.
Jedes Physikum ist machbar.

Und nun zu bremer,
was gibt es denn berhaupt zu diskutieren daran? Willst du etwa eine Regelnderung, dass auch Studenten ohne Physikum in die Klinik drfen? Das ist doch utopisch. Da knnte man ja Grundschler in den OP Saal stecken "die Scheine, die Kurse, die Examine kann man ja spter nachholen"
Es gibt schon einen logischen Grund, warum alles Schritt fr Schritt gemacht werden soll.
Ich kann bei so einer Diskussion nicht mal mitmachen...

LG & Glckwunsch an alle die durch sind
Viel Erfolg denen, die noch das mndliche haben

Edit, jetzt wieder back to topic

----------


## bremer

> Und nun zu bremer,
> was gibt es denn berhaupt zu diskutieren daran? Willst du etwa eine Regelnderung, dass auch Studenten ohne Physikum in die Klinik drfen? Das ist doch utopisch. Da knnte man ja Grundschler in den OP Saal stecken "die Scheine, die Kurse, die Examine kann man ja spter nachholen"
> Es gibt schon einen logischen Grund, warum alles Schritt fr Schritt gemacht werden soll.
> Ich kann bei so einer Diskussion nicht mal mitmachen...
> 
> Edit, jetzt wieder back to topic


Vorab: Fr mich gehrt die Diskussion ber Sinn und Unsinn des Physikums zum Topic.

Und ja, ich will Studenten ohne Physikum in die Klinik stecken und ich verstehe nicht, was daran utopisch sein soll. 

1) Sie mssen natrlich alle vorklinischen Scheine haben, so wie in jedem anderen Studiengang ohne Staatsexamen es auch verpflichtend ist. Welchen logischen Grund mag es denn geben, diesen Studenten ihren Werdegang zu verbauen? Dass sie es knnen, haben sie ja schon bewiesen. 2 Jahre lang Testate, Prfungen u.s.w sind aussagekrftiger als 2 Tage lang MC-Fragen zu beantworten.

2) Das tolle an der Klinik ist, dass man teilweise merkt, wofr man das vorklinische Wissen braucht. Je weiter man im Studium fortschreitet desto besser versteht man manchmal naturwissenschaftliche Grundlagen oder man ist motivierter, sie zu lernen. Und jetzt kommt der Clou: Anstatt zu verhindern, dass Medizinstudenten sich klinisch weiterbilden, lt man sie das Physikum einfach halt irgendwann mal nachholen, anstatt zu verhindern, dass sie klinische Scheine sammeln. Denn mal ehrlich: Das Physikum ist nun wirklich keine Voraussetzung dafr, in der Klinik gut abzuschneiden.

3) Es ist einfach ein Unding und entspricht berhaupt nicht dem Ideal einer Universitt, wissbegierige Menschen davon abzuhalten, ihren Wissensdurst zu stillen. Und genau das passiert gerade. Ich glaube, die Durchfallquoten der Wiederholer wrden durch diese Manahmen zurckgehen.

4) Es ist eine ganz banale Kostenfrage. Das knnte man mal durchrechnen, aber es drfte auch so klar sein, dass durch die derzeitige Regelung viele Tausende Steuereuros verschwendet werden.

----------


## Krmelkeks

1) Das Physikum ist insgesamt zumindest eine Einheitliche Prfung... Ganz ehrlich: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der verschiedenen Testate und Klausuren variiert ganz erheblich von Uni zu Uni. Irgendwo muss eben eine allgemeine und grundstzliche Prfung des erworbenen Wissens stattfinden.

2) Mit Sicherheit ist das Detailwissen, das im Physikum gefordert wird nicht entscheidend fr ein gutes Abschneiden in der Klinik, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mit einiger Distanz (sagen wir mal im 4. oder 5. klinischen Semester einfacher fllt, diese IMPP-Fragen zu beantworten... Wann, wenn nicht direkt nach den Kursen an der Uni sollte das denn am Besten funktionieren? Die, die das Studium fr einige Zeit in der Vorklinik unterbrechen mussten, knnen davon ein Liedchen singen...

3) Ganz sicher entspricht es nicht dem Ideal einer Uni, wissbegierige davon abzuhalten ihren Wissensdurst zu stillen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Das Physikum beabsichtigt das doch auch gar nicht, oder? Gut, bei den Fragestellungen, die da auftauchen knnte man das fters mal denken, aber letztlich ist das sicher nicht die Intention, die dahintersteht!

4) Wsste nicht, wo der Wiederholer solche Unsummen an Steuergeldern kosten sollte?! Er belegt ja keine Kurse usw... Teurer wird es eher, jemanden durch die Klinik zu fttern, der dann vielleicht nach 2 Jahren das Physikum nicht besteht. ber diesen und die vorhergehenden Punkte kann man aber ganz sicher schaurig-schn streiten, bin mir dessen sehr bewusst...

----------


## Recall8

MC ist total sinnlos.Multiple Select ist wesentlich besser,aber das hiesige Physikum bleibt totaler Quatsch.Ist mir jetzt auch egal,hat ja geklappt. Ich musste mir den Dnnpfiff in wenigen Wochen reinziehen,berufsbegleitend. Ich finde die Anatomie fragen ohnehin sehr oberflchlich,es wird nur ein grober berblick verlangt und da reichen 8 Wochen dicke.

----------


## -Julchen-

Da ist man mal zwei Tage nicht da  und dann wird der Thread wieder geffnet  :hmmm...:  Sagt mal, was genau macht ihr eigentlich frs Mndliche noch? Bin mir total unschlssig! Altprotokolle schon klar. Aber wiederholt ihr nochmal den ganzen Stoff? Was tut ihr sonst so?

----------


## cookiemonster

hi julchen: fange heute auch frs mndliche an. wen hast du in biochemie? hab die schling. berfliege das praktikumszeug....und lerne paar strukturformeln und so. und evtl. bisschen noch lesen was sie so gefragt hat.

finde altprotokoll allgemein wenig hilfreich. in jedem protokoll steht irgendwie immer was anderes drin ..... 

bin auch ziemlich planlos wie ich mich vorbereiten soll...besonders in histo, was ich nicht gelernt hab....hoffe auf glck bei den fragen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

In sterreich gibt es weder Physika noch StaatsExamen.Die scheine sind nur hrter,danach ist jedes Fach aber abgehakt.Am Ende ein Diplom und automatisch Dr,ein Top  System!

----------


## -Julchen-

@cookie: Hab den Strating in BC. Der hat auch immer die Praktika geleitet, also ist da auch das zu wiederholen sehr schlau. In Physio hab ich eine Klinikerin, da werd ich also besonders Sachen mit klin. Bezug lernen (und Schaubilder zeichnen, das mag sie  :hmmm...: ). Aber Ana bin ich so unsicher. Hab den Kuhse, denk ich werd vorallem Lymphorgane und alles im Bauchbereich lernen. Und Makro... Hmmm... Noch keinen Plan!

----------


## sebi86

Hab mal eine Frage zu Notenberechnung.

Die Schirftliche und die Mndliche zhlen ja jeweils 50%.

Wenn man jetzt zB. eine 2 schriflich und eine 3 mndlich hat,
hat man dann eine 2,5 im Zeugnis stehen oder wird auf- / abgerundet ?

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Hab mal eine Frage zu Notenberechnung.
> 
> Die Schirftliche und die Mndliche zhlen ja jeweils 50%.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt zB. eine 2 schriflich und eine 3 mndlich hat,
> hat man dann eine 2,5 im Zeugnis stehen oder wird auf- / abgerundet ?


Ich glaube, da steht dann einfach eine 2, also "gut"

----------


## Mera1412

> Hab mal eine Frage zu Notenberechnung.
> 
> Die Schirftliche und die Mndliche zhlen ja jeweils 50%.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt zB. eine 2 schriflich und eine 3 mndlich hat,
> hat man dann eine 2,5 im Zeugnis stehen oder wird auf- / abgerundet ?



Witzigerweise isses beides. Einerseits steht "gut" im Zeugnis, und andererseits steht "2,5" in Klammern...

Im Zeugnis ist ein laaaaanger Text zu finden, in dem der Tag der schriftlichen und mndlichen Prfungen, sowie die Einzelnnoten stehen. Und gegen Ende steht dann z.B. gut (2,5)


Hier nochmal ganz offiziell, wie es aussieht (vom Text her  :hmmm...:  )
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/_a...age_11_67.html

----------


## diejula

> hab die schling


*neid*

aber ich erfahr meine prfer erst am dienstag.

ich mache momentan biochemie und physio praktika/seminare und lese schon mal das histoskript, damit ich beim mikroskopieren auch zu rande komm.

----------


## runderling

Ich erfahre meine Prfer auch erstam Montag - hab mal so die Altprotokolle durchgeschaut und die Krise bekommen - einige verlangen ja ganz schn viel, genaue Berechnungen und was wei ich alles noch.  Die gestellten Fragen htte ich z.T. nicht so einfach beantworten knnen! Zumindest nicht mit meinem Wissen aus den schriftlichen. Hab die Praktikumsberichte auch am Wickel, finde aber, dass es mehr ist als gedacht und befrchte, dass meine 2 Tage absolutes Nichtstun vielleicht doch ein Luxus gewesen sind, den ich mir eigentlich nicht leisten kann. Aber nun ist es nicht mehr zu ndern, jetzt warte ich nur drauf mit wem ich das Vergngen haben werde...
Bin mchtig gespannt auf eure Berichte...

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich hab irgendwie auch berlegt, was ich frs Mndliche berhaupt tun soll. Nachdem ich heut aber angefangen hab, die Protokolle durchzuarbeiten, denk ich, dass das reichen muss. Ist recht zeitaufwndig, weil ich auch zwei Prfer hab, zu denen extrem viele Protokolle existieren, da musst ich schon eingrenzen, sonst komm ich nicht durch! Und die BC Praktika, da ich in BC (zum Glck) einen der Praktikumsmenschen erwischt hab.

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hab auch gar keinen plan, was ich frs mndliche tun soll und wie.
hab ja erst irgendwann vom 19.-23. september.
ich denke ich fang morgen mal an, die biochemie-praktika anzuschaun, wei aber auch ehrlich gesagt, wie man das so genau machen soll...aaach..langsam kommt die panik wieder
ber vorschlge wre ich sehr froh ((:

----------


## bremer

@leofgyth77

Wenn du erst Mitte/Ende September die mndl. hast, wrde ich an deiner Stelle jetzt erstmal in Urlaub fahren.

----------


## Elena1989

hab auch erst am 20.9. prfung. Wollte gestern mim lernen wieder anfangen, aber war noch nicht so der HIt und heute ist auch noch nicht so viel passiert  ::-oopss: 

Ab morgen haben wir dann fr 4 Tage die Mglichkeit zum Eigenstudium, das wird ein Spa ohne die geringste Ahnung von Anatomie  :hmmm...:  Auerdem finde ich es eh schwierig, dass ich meine Prfer noch nicht kenne, da kann ich ja dann gar keine Schwerpunkte setzen.  Und nach drei Wochen hab ich dann sowieso schon wieder alles vergessen, was ich mir im Eigenstudium angeschaut habe. Ganz toll.

Dafr habe ich ja im Gegenzug noch Zeit zum lernen. Wei also nicht wirklich, ob ich mich ber meinen spten Termin freuen oder rgern soll.

----------


## -Julchen-

Nhert sich die PAH Clearance bei hohen Konzentrationen der Inulinclearance an? Verstehs grad nicht....

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Nhert sich die PAH Clearance bei hohen Konzentrationen der Inulinclearance an? Verstehs grad nicht....


Unter physiologischen Bedingungen:
Die PAH Clearance ist der Renale Plasma Fluss: 600ml/min (komplett ausgeschieden)
Inulin Clearance ist die Glomerulre Filtrationsrate: 120ml/min (nur filtriert)

Je hher die Konzentration, desto eher sind natrlich die sezernierenden Transporter der PAH gesttigt und die Ausscheidung der Filtration berwiegt.
Also ja, es kommt zur Annherung, weil die Clearance fr PAH sinkt.
Ich denke aber mal dafr msste die Konzentration im Plasma unrealitisch hoch sein.

Du kannst ja mal so einen Graphen skizzieren mit Konz gegen unendlich auf der x Achse

----------


## -Julchen-

> Je hher die Konzentration, desto eher sind natrlich die sezernierenden Transporter der PAH gesttigt und die Ausscheidung der Filtration berwiegt.
> Also ja, es kommt zur Annherung, weil die Clearance fr PAH sinkt.
> Ich denke aber mal dafr msste die Konzentration im Plasma unrealitisch hoch sein.


Als Erklrung meinte der Prfer, es wre fr einen Test zu viel PAH injiziert worden. Sehr komische Frage, wie ich finde... Naja, bis auf diese unrealistische Lsung htt ichs gewusst!

----------


## Recall8

ExamensFragen drfen nicht Praktikumsorientiert sein,denn rein theoretisch muss die mndliche an jeder Uni Absolvierbar sein. ich habe kein einziges Praktikum an meiner Uni gemacht und werde die Prfer im Zweifel darauf verweisen.

----------


## xdv79

Hab aus Lernfrust ein kleines Video zur mndlichen Prfung gemacht... ;)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkM8iUfzNBI  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sunflower

Du hast ja nen schrgen Humor  :hmmm...:   aber lustige Idee!! (ist von Alias oder?)

Ich kann euch  beruhigen: so schlimm wirds nicht! 

Bei mir gab es damals bei der mndlichen Physikums-Prfung sogar Schoki 

...und beim HEX Kekse + Getrnke  :Grinnnss!:  ...entspannte die Atmosphere ein wenig und man konnte whrend die anderen Prflinge dran waren schnell mal den BZ anheben und sich etwas (soweit mglich) wieder beruhigen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Christian22

na nun macht euch mal keinen stre! ihr habt ja unmassen an zeit! ich wute zwar im frhjahr ca. 3 wochen eher bescheid, aber was ntzt es, wenn erstmal das schriftl. ansteht und ich hatte volle 5 tage zw. schriftl. und mndl. examen! ja herzlichen glckwunsch, in 5 tagen war es auch machbar! zwar nicht mit summa cum laude, aber wen strts? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AgyptRa

> ExamensFragen drfen nicht Praktikumsorientiert sein,denn rein theoretisch muss die mndliche an jeder Uni Absolvierbar sein. ich habe kein einziges Praktikum an meiner Uni gemacht und werde die Prfer im Zweifel darauf verweisen.


Wie meinst Du das?? Bei uns ist bekannt, dass einige Prfer auf die Praktikas eingehen.

----------


## Recall8

> Wie meinst Du das?? Bei uns ist bekannt, dass einige Prfer auf die Praktikas eingehen.


Das ist rechtswidrig. Es ist aber ein offenes Geheimnis,ich wei.jemand aus Kiel muss auch in Mnchen geprft werden knnen ohne das dortige Praktikum absolviert zu haben.Es ist ein StaatsExamen,keine UniPrfung. die Prfer mssten das wissen.

----------


## cloud765

> Das ist rechtswidrig. Es ist aber ein offenes Geheimnis,ich wei.jemand aus Kiel muss auch in Mnchen geprft werden knnen ohne das dortige Praktikum absolviert zu haben.Es ist ein StaatsExamen,keine UniPrfung. die Prfer mssten das wissen.


hast du irgend ne gute quelle dafr?
bei uns ist es in biochemie standard, das immer eine frage zum praktikum/zu praktikumsmethoden kommt. hab auch nicht unbedingt lust, das alles nochmal zu lernen...

----------


## AgyptRa

> Das ist rechtswidrig. Es ist aber ein offenes Geheimnis,ich wei.jemand aus Kiel muss auch in Mnchen geprft werden knnen ohne das dortige Praktikum absolviert zu haben.Es ist ein StaatsExamen,keine UniPrfung. die Prfer mssten das wissen.


NE Quelle wre mal nett. Da ich gerade von meinem Physio-Prfer eine Email bekommen habe dass unsere UNI die Prfer dazu anhlt auch die Praktikas zu prfen.

----------


## Recall8

Einer meiner Prfer hat sich ber die Unkenntnis vieler Kollegen ziemlich echauffiert. wenn ich zu hause bin,werde ich versuchen es schwarz auf wei zu verifizieren.

----------


## Recall8

Nochmal,die Unis sind berhaupt nicht dazu berechtigt. BananenRepublik oder was?Praktikum und Staatsexamen sind 2 paar Schuhe,Freunde.Oder hlt eure Uni auch das impp  zu irgendwas an?

----------


## Saphira.

Wie ich euch alle beneide... ihr habt alle so viel Zeit, ich bin am Mittwoch Morgen um 8:30 Uhr schon dran.. also gerade mal 6 Tage nach dem Schriftlichen!  :grrrr....: 

Hauptsache ich bestehe... bitte, bitte drckt mir die Daumen! Das knnte ich echt gut gebrauchen (bei den Prfern...  :Nixweiss: ).#

Momentan macht sich brigens bei mir ordentliche PAAANIK breit!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## AgyptRa

> Nochmal,die Unis sind berhaupt nicht dazu berechtigt. BananenRepublik oder was?Praktikum und Staatsexamen sind 2 paar Schuhe,Freunde.Oder hlt eure Uni auch das impp  zu irgendwas an?


Ja wenn man es beweisen knnte. Wer wei, vllt sind die Praktikas und die Versuche dort im Lehrplan enthalten.

----------


## Recall8

> Ja wenn man es beweisen knnte. Wer wei, vllt sind die Praktikas und die Versuche dort im Lehrplan enthalten.


Lehrplan?Gegenstandskatalog und der ist bundeseinheitlich.Normalerweise knnten dich auch externe Profs prfen und die Prfung ist brigens ffentlich und jeder drfte sich dazu setzen.Es gibt eine PrfungsOrdnung,les die einfach mal,und nicht mit der StudienOrdnung verwechseln  :hmmm...:

----------


## dr. kate

Ich wei nicht, von welcher Prfungsordnung du sprichst, aber in der ApprO von 2002 finde ich dazu nichts - was ich dazu finde ist: 15, 22, 24, hieraus:



> 24:
> (2) In der Prfung, in der auch praktische Aufgaben und fcherbergreifende Fragen zu stellen sind, hat der Prfling nachzuweisen, dass er sich mit dem Ausbildungsstoff der Stoffgebiete nach  22 Abs. 2 vertraut gemacht hat, insbesondere
> - die Grundstze und Grundlagen des Stoffgebietes, das Gegenstand der Prfung ist, beherrscht,
> - deren Bedeutung fr medizinische, insbesondere klinische, Zusammenhnge zu erfassen vermag sowie
> - die fr die Fortsetzung des Studiums notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fhigkeiten besitzt.
> (3) Die Prfungskommission soll dem Prfling vor dem Prfungstermin *praktische Aufgaben stellen und ihm aufgeben, deren Ergebnisse bei der Prfung mndlich oder mittels Vorlage eines schriftlichen Berichts darzulegen und zu begrnden*.


und



> 22
> (3) Die Prfung der naturwissenschaftlichen und theoretischen Grundlagen ist im schriftlichen und mndlich-praktischen Teil in Verbindung mit klinischen Fragestellungen auf die medizinisch relevanten Ausbildungsinhalte zu konzentrieren.


Auch auf der Seite des LPA BaW finde ich nichts anderes...

Auerdem: Jeder von uns muss ein Praktikum sowohl in Biochemie als auch in Physiologie absolviert haben (ansonsten gibt es keine Zulassung zum Physikum). Die einzelnen Universitten erfinden dabei das Rad nicht neu, sprich es gibt Versuche, die jeder von uns in der Vorklinik wohl absolviert hat/absolvieren wird.
Verdnnungsrechnungen, enzymatisch-optische Tests, Zuckernachweise, Nucleinsuren-Analysen, PCR etc. sind Themen, die man auch theoretisch soweit beherrschen sollte, dass es egal ist, ob man dieses spezielle Praktikum zwangslufig gemacht haben muss, um die Fragen beantworten zu knnen. Wenn es um einen sehr spezifischen Versuchsaufbau geht oder hnliches, kann man ja sagen, dass man diesen Versuch nicht an der Uni X gemacht hat, weil man die Vorklinik/den Schein an der Uni Y gemacht hat, aber die Grundlagen musst du knnen (v.a. weil ja an jeder med. Fakultt Vergleichbares gelehrt werden soll; vgl. auch "quivalenzbescheinigun" bei Quereinstieg).

----------


## Recall8

Ich habe nicht gesagt,dass es keine praktische Aufgabe gbe,sondern eine ebensolche darf nicht auf ein spezielles Praktikum gemnzt sein. Anscheinend ist einigen der Unterschied zwischen Examen und UniPrfung nicht bekannt.eure Prfer fungieren nicht als Dozenten,sondern als Vertreter des  LPA. die praktischen aufgaben mssen mit Lehrbuchwissen beantwortbar sein,nicht mit einem Praktikums skript,denn diese sind ebene nicht einheitlich. Ich hatte zum Beispiel viel mehr Praktikums Termine als an meiner jetzigen Uni,und ganz andere Inhalte.Denn Praktikum ist wieder Uni Sache,wenn ein Prfer meint,das haben Sie im Praktikum gemacht ist das nicht Examenskonform und rechtswidrig.

----------


## -Julchen-

Was fr Kleidung ist denn zur Mndlichen angemessen? Hier reichen die Meinungen von dunkler Jeans bis hin zum Hosenanzug bzw. Rock und Bluse...

----------


## Michael72

> Was fr Kleidung ist denn zur Mndlichen angemessen? Hier reichen die Meinungen von dunkler Jeans bis hin zum Hosenanzug bzw. Rock und Bluse...


Ist Geschmackssache. Wichtig ist, dass ihr als Gruppe homogen seid. Also entweder alle schick oder alle leger. Ich persnlich hatte das Gefhl, dass ein Anzug angemessen ist, das kommt nie falsch an. Frauen haben da natrlich mehr Auswahl, aber es sollte schon seris rberkommen. Finde ich. Im Zweifel einfach, falls ihr ein Vortreffen habt, nachfragen. Kennst Du schon Deine Prfer?

----------


## altalena

Ich hatte ne schwarze Hose an und 'ne Bluse, die ich auch unter "normalen" Umstnden angezogen htte, also nicht Ultra-schicki-micki.

----------


## diejula

also das ist ja von uni zu uni unterschiedlich, aber ich habe von unseren vorgngern gehrt, dass jeans auf gar keinen fall geht (kommt natrlich auch immer auf die prfer an, aber einer der drauf wert legt ist ja immer dabei). 
ich werde definitiv in nem schicken rock und ner bluse erscheinen, anzug/kostm muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein, zumal ich sowas auch nich hab..
und im zweifelsfall kommt overdressed immer noch besser  :Big Grin:

----------


## cookiemonster

anzug ?? bisschen bertrieben oder... wr mir zu peinlich. ich geh in jeans und t-shirt.

----------


## Michael72

> anzug ?? bisschen bertrieben oder... wr mir zu peinlich. ich geh in jeans und t-shirt.


Naja, falls Du Mathe oder Physik studierst ist das bestimmt ok  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich frag mich halt, wie das mit den Schuhen aussieht.  Ich mein, aller Vorraussicht nach sind wir im Prpsaal, da muss ich ja dann Kittel und Prpschuhe anziehen. Und wie sieht das denn aus? Schwarze Hose und Prpschuhe??

Bin also echt noch am rtseln, was ich anziehen soll...

----------


## bremer

Anzug war frher Standard, heutzutage wohl nicht mehr, lt. unserem Prfungsvorsitzenden. Einfach was bequemes anziehen. Der Prpkittel sollte aber wenigstens vorher gewaschen sein.

----------


## SuperSonic

Physikum im Prpsaal? Das werden spaige 4 Stunden... Bei uns lagen einfach ein paar Leichenteile abgedeckt in der anderen Ecke des Prfungszimmers. Gegen Ende hat dann jeder seinen Kittel und nach Wahl auch Einmalhandschuhe angezogen, dann wurde aufgedeckt und an den Leichenteilen geprft.

----------


## Elena1989

> Physikum im Prpsaal? Das werden spaige 4 Stunden... Bei uns lagen einfach ein paar Leichenteile abgedeckt in der anderen Ecke des Prfungszimmers. Gegen Ende hat dann jeder seinen Kittel und nach Wahl auch Einmalhandschuhe angezogen, dann wurde aufgedeckt und an den Leichenteilen geprft.


Jop, bei uns ist das Physikum im Prpsaal (auer bei einem Anatomiedozenten. Der prft eh nicht an den Leichen, sondern nur an Modellen). Bei allen anderen ist es im Prpsaal.
Deswegen frag ich mich noch viel mehr, was ich anziehen soll. Es sagen alle aus den hheren Semestern man soll sich schick anziehen, aber das sieht doch einfach dmlich aus mit den Schuhen...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich hatte bei meinem Physikum, ne Anzughose an, dazu Hemd und Krawatte und saubere! schwarze Schuhe, ich meine es ist eine Staatsexamensprfung, da darfs schon etwas besser sein.....und bei uns findet es auch im Prpkeller statt.

@Recall8: Welche Praktikumsinhalte stehen denn NICHT in einem entsprechenden Lehrbuch?

----------


## diejula

bei uns wird zum glck in nem ganz normalen seminarraum und nur an modellen und bildern geprft  :Big Grin:  eindeutig studentenfreundlicher, da modelle immer den "normalfall" zeigen und alles da is wos sein soll  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Michael: Kuhse, Strating, Gebhard. Da ich nur den Kuhse kenn, und der ja nie wirklich leger angezogen war, werd ich wohl auch n Rock anziehen. Aber Blusen hass ich einfach, da fhl ich mich dann auch nicht wohl.

----------


## Giant0777

ich hatte einen anzug an und fhlte mich berhaupt nicht overdressed. als wir im prpsaal waren, habe ich eben mein sakko abgelegt und einen kittel drber getragen. im brigen hatten auch meine prfer sakko und krawatte an. auch wenn ich ihnen wissenstechnisch nicht das wasser reichen konnte, so war ich doch mindestens genauso elegant angezogen.

und ich kann coxys meinung nur zustimmen: es ist ein staatsexamen. in jeans und tshirt luft man m.m. da nicht rum!

----------


## bremer

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kleidung vllig unwichtig, es zhlt, was man wei und kann.  Meine Prfer sehen das zum Glck genauso.

----------


## Giant0777

du bist sicher nicht besser, wenn du mit anzug daherkommst. keine frage! ich finde es eben nur passender! wenn ich prfer wre und vor mir ein muffelnder und siffiger prfling se, wrde ich vllt. strenger sein als bei einem gut gekleideten prfling! aber das ist eben meine ansicht!

----------


## bremer

Das ist dann wohl der "Halo"-Effekt.

----------


## cookiemonster

> du bist sicher nicht besser, wenn du mit anzug daherkommst. keine frage! ich finde es eben nur passender! wenn ich prfer wre und vor mir ein muffelnder und siffiger prfling se, wrde ich vllt. strenger sein als bei einem gut gekleideten prfling! aber das ist eben meine ansicht!


dann hoffe ich mal dass du niemals prfen wirst...so eine arrogante einstellung...

----------


## Giant0777

> Das ist dann wohl der "Halo"-Effekt.


wer kann das schon konsequent fr sich selbst ausschliessen? ::-oopss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> dann hoffe ich mal dass du niemals prfen wirst...so eine arrogante einstellung...


Also nehmts mir nicht bel, aber Aussehen und ordentliches Auftreten zhlt spter im Beruf auch sehr viel. Oder rennt ihr zum Hex dann auch in T Shirt und Jeans, wenn euch die Klinikleiter im Anzug gegenbersitzen??das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun.

----------


## SuperSonic

Die Kleidung sollte schon etwas schicker sein als Jeans + T-Shirt + Sneakers, aber auch so, dass man sich in seiner Haut noch wohl fhlt. Fr Jungs heit das Hose + Hemd + Schuhe. Anzug und Krawatte muss nicht unbedingt sein.

----------


## Giant0777

> dann hoffe ich mal dass du niemals prfen wirst...so eine arrogante einstellung...


ich habe es nicht bse gemeint, sondern habe berlegt wie ein prfling 
( unabhngig vom wissen ) mit seinem aussehen und auftreten bei mir ankommen wrde. ich kann dir im brigen nicht garantieren, dass ich nicht irgendwann mal prfen werde :Grinnnss!:  also, beeil dich mit deinen prfungen, dass du mir nie unterkommst :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Michael72

> Also nehmts mir nicht bel, aber Aussehen und ordentliches Auftreten zhlt spter im Beruf auch sehr viel. Oder rennt ihr zum Hex dann auch in T Shirt und Jeans, wenn euch die Klinikleiter im Anzug gegenbersitzen??das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun.


Schade, Du meinst, Shorts und FlipFlops gehen nicht?

----------


## mietze_m

oh man, leute. hrt auf euch wegen so einem mist gegenseitig anzuschnarren. es gibt andere probleme. 
jeder kann geduscht, gepflegt, "bart -gestutzt" und mit sauberer kleidung zur prfung gehen. die entscheidung, ob man nun mitkrawatte und  hose oder doch eher sportlich-elegant-ordentlich zur prfung geht, das kann jeder selbst entscheiden, solange die grundkomponenten stimmen. und wie sich jeder wohlfhlt.
und ja, das wre dann der halo-effekt, wenn der prfung vo der kleidung auf die bildung zurckschliet.
und da wundern sich echt einige, warum manchmal das klischee aufkommt, medizin studenten seien eingebildet und mami und papi wrden schn geld reinstopfen. 

wir sollten in so einer zeit lieber zusammenhalten, auch wenn man sich nciht persnlich kennt. aber irgendwie wollen wir alle das gleiche. physikum bestehen, mit oder ohne krawatte.

----------


## Elena1989

Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass man nicht im "gammel - Look" auftauchen soll  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber was spricht z.B. gegen eine dunkle (schwarze) Jeans und eine Bluse /Hemd?

----------


## Giant0777

> wir sollten in so einer zeit lieber zusammenhalten, auch wenn man sich nciht persnlich kennt. aber irgendwie wollen wir alle das gleiche. physikum bestehen, mit oder ohne krawatte.


kann man deshalb nicht seine meinung ussern? der ton ist doch im brigen sehr nett! ich finde nicht, dass hier unfriede aufkommt!

----------


## Giant0777

> Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass man nicht im "gammel - Look" auftauchen soll 
> 
> Aber was spricht z.B. gegen eine dunkle (schwarze) Jeans und eine Bluse /Hemd?


nix!!!!

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass man nicht im "gammel - Look" auftauchen soll 
> 
> Aber was spricht z.B. gegen eine dunkle (schwarze) Jeans und eine Bluse /Hemd?


Genau das dachte ich auch! Aber nachdem sich irgendwie alle einig sind, dass es schon ein Rock/Kleid/sakko etc sein soll...

----------


## Sunflower

> Aber was spricht z.B. gegen eine dunkle (schwarze) Jeans und eine Bluse /Hemd?


Gar nichts!!

Hab beim HEX eine schwarze Stoffhose und Bluse + Strickjacke getragen. 
War vllig in Ordnung und ich fhlte mich v.a. wohl in meiner Haut (soweit dies die Umstnde zu liessen  :hmmm...:   ) und das war fr mich mit das Wichtigste! 
...und meiner Note hat es in keinster Weise geschadet  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich glaube wichtig ist u.a. einfach (wie schon jemand erwhnte), dass man sich in der Prfungsgruppe ein wenig abspricht damit nicht hinterher jemand dumm da steht.

Wie gesagt, man kann auch ohne Hosenanzug/Kostm & Co gepflegt und professionell wirken. Gepflegt sollte der Look natrlich schon sein.
Fr Mnner bietet sich natrlich Hemd + Krawatte, etc. an (Mnner hams da immer etwas leichter *schmoll*  :hmmm...:  ) , aber das muss einfach jeder fr sich wissen. Wenn ich nen Mann wr htte ich wahrscheinlich ein Hemd + Sacko getragen, aber keinen Anzug.

(Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Auch nicht alle Prfer kommmen im Anzug
--> einer meiner Prfer hatte sogar ein Kasack von der ITS an...da war ich deutlich schicker angezogen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Michael72

> (Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Auch nicht alle Prfer kommmen im Anzug
> --> einer meiner Prfer hatte sogar ein Kasack von der ITS an...da war ich deutlich schicker angezogen


Naja, der hatte sein Physikum ja auch schon, der darf das...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sunflower

> Naja, der hatte sein Physikum ja auch schon, der darf das...


Ich fand das ehrlich gesagt sogar ein wenig sympathisch, war ein netter Pdiater...zwar als Prfer sehr genau, aber ansonsten ....

----------


## runderling

uiii - da habe ich jetzt ein Problem!
Da ich weiblich bin, ist anscheinend Kostm/ Rock  bzw. Kleid angesagt.
Meine Prfung findet aber neben dem Prpsaal statt, da ist es saukalt und ich bin eh schon einen Frostbeule. Wenn dann noch die Aufregung hinzukommt, werde ich zittern wie Espenlaub, was sicherlich keinen professionellen Eindruck machen wird und mir auerdem nicht hilfreich im Denkproze erscheint.
D.h. ich habe die Wahl, nicht frierend mit langer Hose zu erscheinen , dafr aber nicht ganz standesgem fr die Weiblichkeit (zumal alle - d.h. Prfer als auch Mitprflinge  mnnlich sind!) oder aber berockt und dem Anlass angemessen aber zhneklappernd - wie soll ich mich entscheiden???

----------


## Sunflower

hm, also wie gesagt, ich (als Frau) habe beim HEX und auch beim Physikum schwarze Hose + Bluse und ne Strickjacke getragen.


Im Prpsaal hast du ja z.T. den Kittel an, aber was spricht gegen eine Stickjacke oder hnlichem. Man, bzw. ich habe schon allein wegen der Aufregung ziemlich gezittert (zumindest anfangs), von daher war die Strickjacke (obwohl es beim HEX Mai war) fr mich ideal.

..und bei nem saukalten Prfungsraum ein Muss! 

Also: Rock, Kostm muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein!




> D.h. ich habe die Wahl, nicht frierend mit langer Hose zu erscheinen , dafr aber nicht ganz standesgem fr die Weiblichkeit (zumal alle - d.h. Prfer als auch Mitprflinge  mnnlich sind!) oder aber berockt und dem Anlass angemessen aber zhneklappernd - wie soll ich mich entscheiden???


...sorry, aber Weiblickeit + Hose als nicht standesgem zu bezeichnen geht fr mich doch ein bischen zu weit.

----------


## Recall8

Bei den Zahnmedizinern ist ein ordentlicher Anzug mit Krawatte oder Fliege Standard - undiskutiert & bei jeder Prfung.
Fr Frauen natrlich Hosenanzug oder minstens n Kurzes und den Rest schn hochschnallen.

 Anscheinend ist der Lotterlook bei den Medizinter "normal" - wie wrde Philipp Lahm sagen: "der feine Unterschied".  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

 Jeans im Physikum oder Strickjacke ? Ich glaub, es geht los.... lol.

Wenn ich in Bayern wre, wrde ich ehr zur Lederhos'n greifen, wrde ja passen dann Ende September, zum Oktoberfest! 
Und fr die Madls natrlich a fesches Dirndl. . .

Ich zieh n Neoprenanzug an, wenn ich im kalten Saal vor Angst schwitze, wrmt mich selbiger dann im Gegenzug (wie beim Rafting oder Tauchen),
Neoprenanzug sollte also die beste Lsung sein.

----------


## Sunflower

Naja, ne Jeans hatte ich ja nicht an, und die Strickjacke war nur zum zwischenzeitliche berziehen., aber hey: es war KEIN Lotterlook  :hmmm...: 

...aber jedem das seine.

Auf die Idee mit dem Neoprenanzug bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen  :hmmm...:  bitte dann danach Fotos posten lol

----------


## Anoulie

Wie wr's mit (etwas dickerer) Strumpfhose unterm Rock?

----------


## haemoglobin

ich wre gerne an dem punkt, an dem mich solche dinge wirklich beschftigten

----------


## afx

also ich hatte ja den eindruck, dass es bei der mdlichen eher darum geht, wissen zu zeigen. kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich tusche und die kleidung da viel entscheidender ist.

----------


## Trianna

Ich find das irgendwie sweet, was man sich da fr einen Kopp machen kann. Wichtig ist, dass ihr authentisch seid bei dem was ihr anhabt. Es kann nmlich auch unfassbar lcherlich aussehen, wenn jemand einen Anzug anhat, der ihn nun mal nicht tragen kann, weil nie gemacht etc. Es gibt ja nun wirklich (wie auch schon mehrfach von den Leuten hier gesagt) Nuancen zwischen dem "Jogginghose mit versautem Unterhemd" Look und dem "Ich gehe danach noch auf eine Hochzeit". So lange es stimmig ist, wird euch da niemand einen Strick draus drehen. 

Das sagt euch jemand, der selbst in seinen abgenerdesten Anziehsachen schon Bewerbungsgesprche "gewonnen" hat (da es eben authentisch war).

----------


## Sunflower

> ich wre gerne an dem punkt, an dem mich solche dinge wirklich beschftigten


In Wahrheit hat mich das ja damals auch tatschlich erst kurz vorher beschftig: zwei Tage vor der Prfung bin ich nochmal schnell ein stndchen in die Stadt zum Hose kaufen...alles andere hatte ich da.




> Wichtig ist, dass ihr authentisch seid bei dem was ihr anhabt.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Saphira.

ohhh man ich krieg Paaanik... keine 24 Stunden mehr  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## runderling

@ sunflower

da unterscheide ich mich von dir, denn 2 Tage vor der mndlichen htte ich nicht mehr die Nerven, mich in die Stadt zum Kleiderkauf aufzumachen - deshalb mache ich mir lieber jetzt Gedanken (bin am 12. dran) solange mich die Panik noch nicht ganz erfasst hat und ich an solche Trivialitten wie Kleidung denken kann.!


Ansonsten bin ich schon sehr nervs, denn von meinem einen Prfer gibt es nur ein einziges Prfungsprotokoll aus 2007, ansonsten weder auf der Fachschaft noch bei medilearn irgendeine Info. Und dieses eine besteht auch nur aus einem Satz - also reines va banque-Spiel, wie ich mich da vorbereiten soll. Und mein Anatomieprfer liebt anscheinend Muskelanstze etc.  :kotzen: - chz, sthn, ich hatte gehofft, dass dieser Kelch an mir vorbergehen wrde, die Innere liegt mir schon mehr. Wenigstens Physio scheint zufriedenstellend zu sein, er liebt Praktika und die kann ich nachlesen!
Drckt mir also die Daumen, da wird viel Glck im Spiel sein, wie ich da mehr oder minder zitternd aus der Prfung rauskommen werde...

----------


## Recall8

> ohhh man ich krieg Paaanik... keine 24 Stunden mehr


Freu dich drauf! Ich wrde sehr gerne mit dir tauschen.
Und: du wirst es bestehen! (btw: wer prft dich in Anatomie?)?

----------


## Sunflower

> @ sunflower
> 
> da unterscheide ich mich von dir, denn 2 Tage vor der mndlichen htte ich nicht mehr die Nerven, mich in die Stadt zum Kleiderkauf aufzumachen - deshalb mache ich mir lieber jetzt Gedanken (bin am 12. dran) solange mich die Panik noch nicht ganz erfasst hat und ich an solche Trivialitten wie Kleidung denken kann.!


Die Nerven dafr hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr, aber ich hatte ja keine groe Wahl, da ich das eben leider vor mir her geschoben hatte.


@all: Drck euch die Daumen!!! Keine Sorge, es ist nicht so schlimm wie man es sich in Gedanken ausmalt!!! Aber die Panik und Angst ist natrlich trotzdem da...also tief Durchatmen und Durch!

----------


## Saphira.

also ich glaub da noch nicht dran Recall... schn wrs  :Nixweiss:  bei der Kombi...

----------


## runderling

@ Saphira

Daumen drck !!!!!!!

----------


## Saphira.

Oh man ich glaub ich kipp gleich vom Hocker... so schlecht hab ich in meinem Leben noch nicht geschlafen... hoffentlich geht das gleich gut  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

daumen sind gedrckt! das packst du und dann hat dich das leben wieder (:

----------


## -Julchen-

Saphira ich drck dir auch alle Daumen! Und berichte dann, wies lief! Oh oh, in genau einer Woche gehts mir wohl genau so. Wenn das alles rum ist, mach ich drei Kreuze!! :bhh:

----------


## Trianna

Ich wnsche dir auch viiiel Erfolg Saphira.

----------


## Saphira.

Oh mein Gott... ich hab bestanden (und das sogar mit einer 2)!  ::-oopss:  Ich kanns noch gar nicht fassen.. aber doch es ist alles aus und vorbei! Eeeendlich!

Biochemie lief bei mir suuper, ich wusste einfach alles was er mich gefragt hat, das ist schon ein super Gefhl... Physiologie war auch nicht schlecht, nur nicht ganz so gut wie die Biochemie und Anatomie war auch soweit ganz okay... und das bei den Prfern... oh man ich fass es nicht. 

Heute Abend wird erstmal gefeiert wenn die restlichen Prfungsgruppen fr heute auch noch fertig sind... 

aber um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Tschss Vorklinik und Hallo Klinik! Ich freue mich  :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Oh mein Gott... ich hab bestanden (und das sogar mit einer 2)!  Ich kanns noch gar nicht fassen.. aber doch es ist alles aus und vorbei! Eeeendlich!
> 
> Biochemie lief bei mir suuper, ich wusste einfach alles was er mich gefragt hat, das ist schon ein super Gefhl... Physiologie war auch nicht schlecht, nur nicht ganz so gut wie die Biochemie und Anatomie war auch soweit ganz okay... und das bei den Prfern... oh man ich fass es nicht. 
> 
> Heute Abend wird erstmal gefeiert wenn die restlichen Prfungsgruppen fr heute auch noch fertig sind... 
> 
> aber um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Tschss Vorklinik und Hallo Klinik! Ich freue mich



Glckwunsch!!! Lass ordentlich krachen heute Abend  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Recall8

Herzlichsten Glckwunsch, jetzt hast du die Freiheit und wenigstens noch massig Ferien  :Party: 

Ich bin erst in verdammten 3 Wochen dran! ! !  :Keks:

----------


## mpt49

glckwunsch saphir..

wem hattest du??bin auch von Homburg und erst nchste woche dran.ich habe  diese  kombi Schmitz-Krause -Zimmerman!!!! :was ist das...?:

----------


## Saphira.

Ich hatte keinen von den dreien  :Smilie:  hab aber bisher von einigen gehrt die bei Zi oder Sch dran waren.. haben alle bestanden, teils sogar sehr gut  ::-winky:  also das wird schon!

----------


## Michael72

> Oh mein Gott... ich hab bestanden (...) Heute Abend wird erstmal gefeiert


Glckwunsch! Zeit, das unntze Vorklinikwissen mit Ethanol aus dem Hirn zu entfernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

@Saphira: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!! da kann ja jetzt richtig gefeiert werden!

----------


## runderling

@ Saphira


Allerherzlichsten Glckwunsch, das war ja eine Superleistung!! :Top: 
Dann feiere jetzt aber bis zum Umfallen :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  

Ich bin jetzt noch hippeliger, beneide dich glhend, dass du alles hinter dir hast. Hoffe, dass von uns auch nach und nach solche Jubelschreie hier zu lesen sind und wir uns alle dann im Klinikthreat wieder  zusammenfinden!

----------


## fatali

ich hab 250 in schuhe, hose, grtel und hemd investiert. hoffe mal es lohnt sich ^^

hab immernoch keine protokolle und lies mir nur die medi hefte nochmal durch.. hoffe mal ich kann morgen effektiv anfangen. und ich hoffe es gibt protokolle..

----------


## LacrimaCor

> ich hab 250 in schuhe, hose, grtel und hemd investiert. hoffe mal es lohnt sich ^^
> 
> hab immernoch keine protokolle und lies mir nur die medi hefte nochmal durch.. hoffe mal ich kann morgen effektiv anfangen. und ich hoffe es gibt protokolle..


Wird da bei euch echt so viel Wert auf Kleidung gelegt? 
In den Vorbesprechungen haben meine Prfer zu uns gemeint, dass es echt egal ist was man anzieht. Klar, man sollte net im Jogginganzug erscheinen, aber normale Alltagskleidung wre denen lieber als Anzug und Krawatte. Zumal die Prfer auch in normaler Kleidung erscheinen. Also bei der Vorbesprechung kam einer der Prfer im Led Zeppelin T-Shirt... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sunflower

> . Also bei der Vorbesprechung kam einer der Prfer im Led Zeppelin T-Shirt...


 :Top:

----------


## Laelya

bei uns war die komplette prfung im prpsaal...da wars wurscht was man anhatte, immerhin musste man eh nen kittel drber ziehen  :bhh:

----------


## evanmore

mein biochemie prfer meinte zwar, dass es vllig egal ist, wie man kommt, da dadurch niemandem ein nachteil entstehen darf.... geht ja schlielich um das wissen und nicht unbedingt um das aussehen, aber ich werde dennoch in hemd und guter hose hingehen, zumal da ja auch noch zwei andere prfer sitzen werden^^....

auerdem beneide ich grad saphira extremst  :Blush: .... ich will auch endlich fertig sein... bei mir ist es zwar schon nchste woche mittwoch soweit, aber ich kann einfach nicht mehr.... in histo kommts mir vor, als ob ich die prparate zum ersten mal sehe und dann soll ich auch noch alles wissen dazu irgendwo aus meinem verstaubten hirn rausholen  :Oh nee...: ... und die andren fcher sind auch nicht so der hit....  :Nixweiss:  keine ahnung wie das ausgehen soll...

----------


## -Julchen-

@evanmore: Oh ja, ich wr auch gern an Saphiras Stelle und einfach schon fertig... Wobei ich am meisten Angst vor Biochemie hab! Das ist einfach soviel Stoff und dann auch noch die Praktika, die mein Prfer zu lieben scheint. Wer soll sich das merken, so, dass er es aktiv wiedergeben kann?! ICh sehs schon, wie ich in BC dasteh und einfach nichts sagen kann :Oh nee...:

----------


## evanmore

> @evanmore: Oh ja, ich wr auch gern an Saphiras Stelle und einfach schon fertig... Wobei ich am meisten Angst vor Biochemie hab! Das ist einfach soviel Stoff und dann auch noch die Praktika, die mein Prfer zu lieben scheint. Wer soll sich das merken, so, dass er es aktiv wiedergeben kann?! ICh sehs schon, wie ich in BC dasteh und einfach nichts sagen kann


oh jaaaa... davor hab ich auch angst... einfach dazustehen und nix mehr zu wissen.... vor allem in anatomie.... ich will ja nicht viel^^ nur bestehen... hoffe einfach, dass mein wissen dann ausreicht und die prfer mir einfach die richtigen fragen stellen, ist ja nicht so, dass ich absolut nix wsste, aber ein paar lcken sind schon da^^... naja mal sehen...

----------


## Saphira.

Ihr seid auch alle bald soweit und bis dahin sind alle Daumen gedrckt  ::-winky: ! Die Zeit vergeht so schnell und in ein oder zwei Wochen seid ihr so glcklich, wie ich jetzt... glaubt mir es gibt (fast) nichts schneres  :Love: . 

Der einzige Part meines Krpers der das wohl anders sieht, ist meine Leber die dank Alkoholdehydrogenase und Acetaldeyhdehydrogenase gestern Nacht und heute Morgen bestimmt inzwischen sehr gefrustet ist  :Grinnnss!: . Aber auch die wird bald wieder besnftigt  :Grinnnss!: !

Also ganz viel Glck allen, ihr packt das! Und es ist total egal was ihr anzieht, unsere Prfungsgruppe war nicht mal innerhalb der Gruppe konform, da war alles dabei von Jeans ber Hose und T-shirt mit Bluse und Rock...

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Wird da bei euch echt so viel Wert auf Kleidung gelegt? 
> In den Vorbesprechungen haben meine Prfer zu uns gemeint, dass es echt egal ist was man anzieht. Klar, man sollte net im Jogginganzug erscheinen, aber normale Alltagskleidung wre denen lieber als Anzug und Krawatte. Zumal die Prfer auch in normaler Kleidung erscheinen. Also bei der Vorbesprechung kam einer der Prfer im Led Zeppelin T-Shirt...


ich mach wahrscheinlich ne kombi aus anzug und tshirt ^^

----------


## Sunflower

> ich mach wahrscheinlich ne kombi aus anzug und tshirt ^^


Hehe, du machst also einen auf Dr. House  :hmmm...:

----------


## getku

Endlich ist das Physikum vorbei: Heute das Mndliche mit einer 2 abgeschlossen (dabei eine 1 mit Sternchen in BC ergattert^^)!!!
Allen, die bisher ebenfalls bestanden haben, Glckwunsch und allen, die ihre mndliche Prfung noch vor sich haben, gutes Gelingen und noch mehr Gelingen bei der Prfung  :hmmm...: 

Freue mich dermaen auf die Restferien, einfach krass......aber hey: Freut euch auf den Moment, in dem ihr bestanden haben werdet und die Erleichterung einfach unbeschreiblich sein wird^^

----------


## fatali

ne keine ahnung wie hier wert aufs uere gelegt wird.
aber wie wir alle wissen gibt es den halo effekt, den ich unbedingt ausnutzen will. wenn ich ein absoluter berflieger wre, dann wrs mir ja scheiss egal.  :was ist das...?: 
aber meine lcken in anatomie sind eher bengstigend. wenn ich pech hab und bekloppte fragen kommen, kann ich schon durchfliegen. werd mich aber versuchen stark auf histo zu konzentrieren. wenn man das hinbekommt, kann man auch die makro ein bissl verkacken denk ich ^^

----------


## -Julchen-

:kotzen:  und  :kotzen:  und nochmal  :kotzen: !!!!
Da erfhrt man nicht mal ne Woche vor der Mndlichen, dass man doch nen andren Ana Prfer hat! Und das nur durch Zufall von dem Prof, der eigentlich prfen sollte, so ganz beilufig... Dass die Uni es nicht schafft, uns da offiziell Bescheid zu sagen!? Und ich darf die ganze Histologie nochmal machen, weil der neue Prfer andre Schwerpunktthemen hat. Aber ich hab ja Zeeeeit... Ist ja nicht so, dass ich BC noch nicht angeschaut hab und das eigentlich mein Problemfach ist! Mittwoch ist einfach viel zu schnell :Oh nee...:  Und immernoch zum :kotzen:

----------


## evanmore

> und  und nochmal !!!!
> Da erfhrt man nicht mal ne Woche vor der Mndlichen, dass man doch nen andren Ana Prfer hat! Und das nur durch Zufall von dem Prof, der eigentlich prfen sollte, so ganz beilufig... Dass die Uni es nicht schafft, uns da offiziell Bescheid zu sagen!? Und ich darf die ganze Histologie nochmal machen, weil der neue Prfer andre Schwerpunktthemen hat. Aber ich hab ja Zeeeeit... Ist ja nicht so, dass ich BC noch nicht angeschaut hab und das eigentlich mein Problemfach ist! Mittwoch ist einfach viel zu schnell Und immernoch zum


och mensch julchen, hrt sich wahrlich nicht so toll an  :Keks:  ..... das is glaub ich mit eines der schlimmsten dinge, die einem passieren knnen, mMn.... aber du wirst das schon packen... am mittwoch rocken wir parallel an beiden fakultten die mdl prfung^^ und zeigen denen was wir draufhaben, auch wenn es mir grad so vorkommt, als ob ich absolut nix mehr wei...
bei uns hat sich auch in einer gruppe was gendert, und das wurde, soweit ich wei auch nur per aushang bekannt gegeben... heit soviel wie, tglich zur uni fahren und berprfen, ob sich nicht doch noch was gendert hat.... ist ja nicht so, dass die unsre e-mail adressen htten....

----------


## Saphira.

Hey Julchen, genau das selbe ist mir 1,5 Wochen vor dem Mndlichen Physikum passiert.. hatte anstatt dem leichtesten Homburger Anatomieprfer den schwersten bekommen und das aus dem Grund, dass das dem ersten Prfer einfach zeitlich nicht gepasst hat. Wir haben das auch nicht von der Uni oder dem LPA erfahren sondern nur durch Zufall, da der erste Prfer eine Vorbesprechung gemacht hat (fr die viele von uns dann extra nach Homburg gefahren sind!), um dann zu sagen, also nein, die Gruppe X, die hat mich nicht mehr die hat jetzt nen anderen Prfer bekommen. Da sa der Schock auch super tief und ich dachte erstmal, jetzt kann ich es gleich knicken mit dem bestehen aber nachher war es halb so wild und wie man sieht, hab ichs auch gepackt. Also lass den Kopf nur nicht hngen und grbel nicht zu viel drber nach sondern setz dich hin und lern und denk nicht mehr dran... und du wirst es packen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher! Auch wenn du selbst nicht dran glaubst und meine Daumen sind gedrckt!  :Top:

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> ... am mittwoch rocken wir parallel an beiden fakultten die mdl prfung^^


Kann ich da mitmachen am Mittwoch?  :bhh:

----------


## Recall8

Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, aber vielleicht ist es sogar ein Vorteil,wer wei. . . Ist doch sowieso eine Lotterie.Hab mal AltProtokolle durchgesehen und bei meinen Prfern gibt es keine Schwerpunkte,ganz gro. . .

----------


## evanmore

> Kann ich da mitmachen am Mittwoch?


aber nur wenn du ganz lieb bist  ::-angel: ...

----------


## LacrimaCor

> hatte anstatt dem leichtesten Homburger Anatomieprfer den schwersten bekommen und das aus dem Grund, dass das dem ersten Prfer einfach zeitlich nicht gepasst hat


Ach, dann warst du eine der "Glcklichen", die zu unserem Anatomiechef durften? 
Als das Thema in der Vorbesprechung aufkam, ist glaub ich fr einige erstmal die Welt zusammengebrochen...
Aber ich freu mich, dass du es gut berstanden hast^^

----------


## mietze_m

ich wei zum beispiel berhaupt nicht welche prfer ich hab, und ein voresprch gibt es auch nicht. was soll ich sagen? :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Saphira.

> Ach, dann warst du eine der "Glcklichen", die zu unserem Anatomiechef durften? 
> Als das Thema in der Vorbesprechung aufkam, ist glaub ich fr einige erstmal die Welt zusammengebrochen...
> Aber ich freu mich, dass du es gut berstanden hast^^


so sieht es aus  :Smilie:  ich war wohl mit einer der Pechvgel des Jahres  :Grinnnss!: , aber selbst das kann man verkraften.. warst du auch schon dran und bist auch schon fertig?

----------


## LacrimaCor

> so sieht es aus  ich war wohl mit einer der Pechvgel des Jahres , aber selbst das kann man verkraften.. warst du auch schon dran und bist auch schon fertig?


Bin erst am Donnerstag dran. Wird keine Glanzleistung aber zum Bestehen sollte es reichen^^

----------


## Saphira.

Na dann wnsch ich dir schonmal ganz viel Glck!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Bin erst am Donnerstag dran. Wird keine Glanzleistung aber zum Bestehen sollte es reichen^^


Oha, ich bin auch am Donnerstag dran  :was ist das...?:

----------


## LacrimaCor

> Oha, ich bin auch am Donnerstag dran


Danke Saphira^^
Und, Cuba_libre, dir wnsch ich natrlich auch ganz viel Erfolg. Wir packen das schon, immer positiv denken :bhh:

----------


## fatali

bei mir wirds freitag. sollte eigtl. zu packen sein, wenn ich die anatomie irgendwie nomma drauf bekomme in 3-4 tagen. 
hab gottseidank keine arschlcher als prfer - und nen anscheinbar auch ganz korrekten anatomie prfer, der zwar alles abfragt, aber keine kleinen details. muss nochmal die komplette histologie am montag mit bildern wiederholen (sind irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 2000 bildern). na das wird ein montag  :Grinnnss!:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
hab aber auch absolut keine lust mehr auf dieses drama.  :kotzen:

----------


## Recall8

ist echt ein drama. wie lange sitzt man schon dran?und dennoch arbeitet das hirn  gegen uns an.fiese Sache. hab noch 18 Tage,einfach schrecklich.

----------


## runderling

ich kmpfe mich gerade durch Massen von elektronenmikroskopischen Bildern, weil mein Prfer das anscheinden fr unheimlich wichtig hlt und sich nicht alleine mit dem Mikroskop begngt... :kotzen: 

Wenn es doch blo schon vorbei wre...bin inzwischen sowas von verpeilt...

----------


## sebi86

Hier, falls ihr es noch nicht kennt:

http://www.uni-mainz.de/FB/Medizin/A...M/EMAlles.html

fr die Emi-Bilder ganz hilfreich  :Smilie: 

Bin morgen dran.....sitze gerade nur noch da und blttere lustlos in meinen AUfzeichnungen und Bchern O

Bin so froh, wenn es morgen ENDLICH vorbei ist......

----------


## runderling

@sebi86
Danke fr den link. Wir haben sowas hnliches in Heidelberg, das sind sooo entsetzlich viele  Bilder....

Ich drcke dir erstmal die Daumen fr morgen  - beneide dich fast, du hast das das endlich gleich hinter dir...ich muss noch bis zum 12. aushalten und bin jetzt schon genauso lustlos wie du, allerdings noch mit etwas Panik garniert...

----------


## risingsun

sebi: geht mir auch so.. ich mach auch nix mehr.. -.-

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach, so zwei Stunden am Tag fr mein Gewissen lern ich halt noch was :Grinnnss!:  Besteht aber mehr aus dasitzen und Texte anstarren :bhh:  Noch 2 einhalb Tage, dann hat das eine Ende!!

----------


## fatali

cool danke fr den link. em bilder sind bei mir auch sehr warscheinlich. 
als tipp: erstmal kurz was zur EM Technik sagen / analog bei den Lichtbildern zu den anderen Frbungen. Fllt aufjedenfall Zeit  :Top:

----------


## evanmore

> Ach, so zwei Stunden am Tag fr mein Gewissen lern ich halt noch was Besteht aber mehr aus dasitzen und Texte anstarren Noch 2 einhalb Tage, dann hat das eine Ende!!


boah ich wr auch gern so gelassen... zwei stunden!!!!!.... ich sitzt hier schon den ganzen tag und muss so schei$$ vl's vom bc-prfer durchgehen, weil seine zweite fragerunde daraus besteht, dass er daraus alles bis ins kleinste detail abfrgt  :dagegen: ... aber wenigstens wei ich ja, was er in etwa fragen wird... und die nchsten zwei tage sollte ich vllt noch n bissel physio anschauen, da ist auch schon wieder fast alles weg  :Blush: .... 
gut ich geh dann mal wieder  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: ....

----------


## haemoglobin

@evanmore

darf ich fragen, wer besagter BC-Prfer ist?

----------


## evanmore

> @evanmore
> 
> darf ich fragen, wer besagter BC-Prfer ist?


hast ne pn....

----------


## mpt49

Morgen bin ich drann :Oh nee...:

----------


## runderling

Augen zu und durch!  Daumen sind gedrckt - viel Glck !!!

----------


## fatali

gibt es einen physiologischen unterschied zwischen einer aktiven und einer passiven (reaktiven) hypermie?

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> gibt es einen physiologischen unterschied zwischen einer aktiven und einer passiven (reaktiven) hypermie?


aktive hypermie: du bettigst dich stark krperlich, sodass der sauerstoff nicht ausreicht, die Abbauprodukte sich ansammeln (Lactat) und die Arterien dilatieren

passive hypermie: deine arterien werden abgeklemmt, sauerstoffmangel etc.

Der Unterschied ist, was der Auslser ist

----------


## risingsun

geschafft  ::-dance:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> geschafft


Glckwunsch, noch nen bisschen sprachlos waaa....

----------


## mpt49

bestandenn :Woow:  ::-angel:

----------


## Trianna

Congrats  :Smilie: )

----------


## Saphira.

Meinen Glckwunsch, an alle die es jetzt auch hinter sich haben  ::-winky:  und noch viel Erfolg allen, die noch ran mssen...

ich hab meine freien Tage jetzt mit Zimmer ausmisten verbracht (also das Zimmer zu Hause... allerdings hab ich noch mal ein Wohnheimzimmer, das dann im Oktober darauf wartet auch endlich von den Altlasten befreit zu werden  ::-dance: ). Sehr beruhigend, einfach so viel Mist sprichwrtlich aus dem Fenster werfen zu knnen   :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## runderling

Glckwunsch euch beiden, jetzt knnt ihr feiern!! :Party: 
(ich werde immer gelber vor Neid...)

----------


## Recall8

ich bin in der letzten Gruppe und darf mit ansehen,wie alle Durch! sind,noch ber 2 Wochen.total bescheiden.

----------


## Muriel

Ich hatte damals auch die allerletzte Prfung unserer Uni mit den allerbescheidensten Prfern... War riesig  :Keks:  aber nachher ist es egal, dann wird genauso gefeiert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Boah ich sterbe fast vor Nervositt............. morgen ist es soweit.....!

Irgendwer hatte hier mal ein Zitat von Yoda im Profil:

"Es gibt kein versuchen, tu es oder tu es nicht!"

Is diesem Sinne ....  ::-oopss:  und durch...

Ahhhhhh!!!

----------


## fatali

das ist witzig. je fter man alles wiederholt, desto mehr hat man das gefhl, eigtl. gar nix zu wissen.  ::-stud: 

puh hab heute fast die komplette histo mit bildern wiederholt. das ist echt ein brocken. aber ich knnt jetz jedes histo-testat bestehen glaub ich  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben! und sky, die daumen sind gedrckt.
so, die letzte woche war mal echt frn arsch..man macht die ganze zeit was und es kann komplett umsonst gewesen sein. aber die nchsten tage sollten jetzt endlich mal die prfer ankommen. ich mag einfach nicht mehr, hab das gefhl, dass ich eh nicht bestehen werde und ich will einfach mal wieder gut schlafen...

----------


## Elena1989

@Sky: Von mir gibt's auch gedrckte Daumen! Du schaffst das!

Hab langsam auch echt keinen Bock mehr. Ich lern so ein bisschen ins blaue hinein, verbringe zwar relativ viel Zeit vor den Bchern, hab aber danach nie das Gefhl, etwas neues gelernt zu haben, obwohl es so viele Dinge gibt, die ich nicht wei.

Rein rechnerisch erfahr ich morgen endlich meine Prfer, dann kann ich zumindest mal mi Altprotokollen arbeiten. Noch zwei Wochen. :grrrr....:

----------


## -Julchen-

Noch EINMAL schlafen... dann ist alles endlich vorbei!! ::-dance:  Ich mag einfach nichtmehr. Ich sitz auch seit Tagen vor den Bchern und starr sie an, ohne mir irgendwas zu merken! Naja, die Altprotokolle hab ich drauf, jetzt darf halt nur nichts allzu neues drankommen :hmmm...:  
Heut nochmal alles wiederholen, dann Mittagessen und heut mittag mach ich was Schnes, was nicht mit Physikum zu tun hat. Schlielich bin ich erst um 13.30 dran, da kann ich morgen ja nochmal wiederholen, bevors Ernst wird.

----------


## bremer

Dann mal viel Erfolg allen!
(Glck ist was fr Leute, die keine Ahnung haben, also wnsche ich euch das nicht)

Ich bin erst Freitag dran. Zeitweise vergesse ich sogar, dass ich noch mndl. Physikum habe, so lange kommt mir das Warten schon vor.

----------


## Trianna

> Dann mal viel Erfolg allen!
> (Glck ist was fr Leute, die keine Ahnung haben, also wnsche ich euch das nicht)


Das sage ich auch immer  :Smilie:  Glck ist frs Lottospielen.

----------


## -Julchen-

Hmmm, aber n bisschen Glck gehrt auch dazu! Seis bei der Prferkombi oder den Fragen, die genau auf das abzielen, was man am Besten gelernt hat!

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

also ich nehm alles was ich kriegen kann  :Top:

----------


## fatali

ja glck ist schon wichtig. vor allem in anatomie. ^^

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

YEAAAHAAAA !!!! Bestaaandeeeen!!! Es ist endlich VORBEI  :Big Grin: !!!!

Danke euch frs Daumen drcken!!

Das gleiche tue ich natrlich auch fr euch  :Smilie: !

So jetzt erstmal ne Runde pennen.... hab die Nacht nicht geschlafen  ::-dance:

----------


## Trianna

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## alexhgw

GLCKWUNSCH!!!

ich hab auch bestanden heute......alles vorbei jetzt!!!
klinik willkommen ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch!

bei uns sind gestern die ersten briefer angekommen..bei mir natrlich nicht. jetzt ist auch noch der hausmeister nicht da heute und ich muss daheim rumsitzen, bis der postbote kommt....

----------


## mpt49

> glckwunsch!
> 
> bei uns sind gestern die ersten briefer angekommen..bei mir natrlich nicht. jetzt ist auch noch der hausmeister nicht da heute und ich muss daheim rumsitzen, bis der postbote kommt....


heyyy welche ergebniss meinst du ??die schrifliche oder mnliche ergebniss!!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

den brief mit den mndlichen prfern....ich hab erst in ca 2 wochen  :Frown:

----------


## Elena1989

Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben!

@leo: Ihr habt erst jetzt die Termine bekommen? Das ist ja schon krass. Wir wissen die Termine jetzt auch schon seit mehreren Wochen nur der Brief mit den Prfern geht erst 14 Tage vorher raus.
Aber trste dich: Ich hab auch erst in zwei Wochen! 

Und ich will, dass jetzt die Post kommt und mir meinen Brief mitbringt. Will endlich meine Prfer wissen.

----------


## -Julchen-

Und ich will, dass ganz schnell 13.30 wird!!! Ich wei echt nciht, wie ich die Zeit totschlagen soll... Schlafen ging um 7 nicht mehr, essen geht sowieso nicht und dieses stndige Wiederholen macht mich noch nervser :was ist das...?:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben!
> 
> @leo: Ihr habt erst jetzt die Termine bekommen? Das ist ja schon krass. Wir wissen die Termine jetzt auch schon seit mehreren Wochen nur der Brief mit den Prfern geht erst 14 Tage vorher raus.
> Aber trste dich: Ich hab auch erst in zwei Wochen! 
> 
> Und ich will, dass jetzt die Post kommt und mir meinen Brief mitbringt. Will endlich meine Prfer wissen.


ja, total nervig....man sitzt so auf heien kohlen, lernt voll ins blaue rein und sagt sich die ganze zeit, dass es wahrscheinlich eh nix bringt. ich mcht einfach nur nen netten ana-prof, der den stoff auch bissl begrenzt. das ist wirklich meine schwachstelle.
du bist erst am 23. dran gell? ich hoffe ja auf den 20. oder so. bei mir war der postbote auch noch nicht da und ich dreh echt am rad.

julchen, daumen sind gedrckt, du rockst das heute

----------


## Saphira.

... oh man das ist ja tzend, dass das Physikum bei euch so ewig geht... bei uns ist die ganze Uni sptestens am 16.09 mit dem mndlichen Physikum vollstndig durch... wobei ich inzwischen froh bin, dass ich das schon am 31.08 war  ::-stud: 

brigens bin ich der Ansicht, man sollte fter Staatsexamen haben... hab gestern mein Geschenk zum Bestehen des Physikums bekommen, endlich ein neues Laptop (mein Altes hat mit 15 Minuten Akkulaufzeit ja wirklich alle Rekorde gebrochen  :hmmm...: )... so verwhnt, wird man ja sonst nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

> ... oh man das ist ja tzend, dass das Physikum bei euch so ewig geht... bei uns ist die ganze Uni sptestens am 16.09 mit dem mndlichen Physikum vollstndig durch... wobei ich inzwischen froh bin, dass ich das schon am 31.08 war 
> 
> brigens bin ich der Ansicht, man sollte fter Staatsexamen haben... hab gestern mein Geschenk zum Bestehen des Physikums bekommen, endlich ein neues Laptop (mein Altes hat mit 15 Minuten Akkulaufzeit ja wirklich alle Rekorde gebrochen )... so verwhnt, wird man ja sonst nicht


Hey, ich hab noch nie fr irgendwelche Sachen ne Belohnung gekriegt! Nichtmal in der Schule fr ne eins oder so. Da muss ich mal mit meinen Eltern reden :hmmm...:  
Bei uns sind auch alle am 16.9. sptestens durch. Und ich bin auch mehr wie froh, dass ich gleich den ersten Tag erwischt hab und heut Abend hoffentlich alles gut rumgebracht hab :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

@ Julchen: Ich krieg sonst ja auch nichts...  :hmmm...:  deshalb find ich das jetzt ja so toll! Naja ein neues Laptop htte ich ja sowieso gebraucht (und als Student mit Bafg luft es ja sowieso darauf hinaus, dass es entweder die Eltern oder eben mein Bafg zahlen muss), das alte Laptop war echt hart an der Grenze, an die Uni mitnehmen konnte ich es  nie obwohl ich es manchmal doch gebraucht htte, weil es in Homburg im grten Hrsaal genau 2 Steckdosen gibt und die sind am Rednerpult  ::-dance:  das muss sich mal einer auf der Zunge zergehen lassen  :Grinnnss!: !

Achso und frs nchste Semester hab ich mich fr einige HIWI-Stellen beworben, dann wirds vielleicht auch noch was mit meinem ersten Urlaub im Ausland seit 16 Jahren  :bhh: !

Und dir ganz viel Glck fr nachher! Du packst das  :Smilie: !

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen

der Schaden am Glasfaserkabel ist nun anscheinend behoben, so dass ich noch ganz schnell fr dich die Daumen drcken kann! Du packst das und heute abend machst du hoffentlich die groe Sause....
brigens - bei mir kommt sicher auch nicht sowas Tolles wie bei Saphira als Belohnung rber, aber dann belohnen wir uns halt selber  :Grinnnss!: 
(ich hoffe, dass ich am Montag auch Grund zu Belohnen haben werde)

Allen anderen, die es bisher erfolgreich geschafft haben, meine Glckwnsche!!!

----------


## evanmore

ahhhhhhhh.... jetzt gehts gleich los  :Oh nee...: ... und ich wei immernoch nix....  :Traurig: 

oh gott... hoffentlich wird das was...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ahhhhhhhh.... jetzt gehts gleich los ... und ich wei immernoch nix.... 
> 
> oh gott... hoffentlich wird das was...


Hau rein, du kannst das.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Elena1989

@leo: Bin am 20. dran. Meine Post kam heute nicht, obwohl sie htte kommen sollen (liegt vermutlich am Nachsendeauftrag, bin grad nicht in Regensburg).
Hab dann unverschmt wie ich bin im Prfungsamt angerufen und nachgefragt, welche Prfer ich habe  :Grinnnss!: 
Bin leider nicht sonderlich glcklich damit, Anatomie ist ok nur leider sehr Histo lastig (aber Makro -  lastig wr auch doof, das kann ich schlielich auch nicht  :Grinnnss!: , dafr ist Physio echt bel  Aber wird schon werden irgendwie. Bin ja bescheiden und mit einer vier berglcklich und die sollte ja wohl irgendwie drin sein Irgendwie.. Hoffentlich

@all: Viel Glck an alle, die heute oder morgen haben! Ihr packt das schon!

So, ich geh jetzt Histo lernen... Oder doch liebe Physio? Oder BC? 
So ein groer Berg und auf nix Lust...

----------


## Michael72

> Hey, ich hab noch nie fr irgendwelche Sachen ne Belohnung gekriegt! Nichtmal in der Schule fr ne eins oder so. Da muss ich mal mit meinen Eltern reden 
> Bei uns sind auch alle am 16.9. sptestens durch. Und ich bin auch mehr wie froh, dass ich gleich den ersten Tag erwischt hab und heut Abend hoffentlich alles gut rumgebracht hab


Und? Wie war's?

----------


## evanmore

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! bestanden ::-dance: , sogar mit ner zwei, womit ich ja berhaupt nicht gerechnet habe....
wnsche allen andren, die noch ran mssen viel glck, ihr werdet das auch schaffen^^.... und den andren, die schon durch sind glckwunsch!!!!

----------


## fatali

und ich dachte du weit nix. verdammter lgner  :bhh: 

ich wei nur wenig. hoffe mal das reicht bermorgen. hab aber auch irgendwie echt keine lust mehr. 

naja noch 1 1/2 tage und dann mal gucken  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## evanmore

> und ich dachte du weit nix. verdammter lgner 
> 
> ich wei nur wenig. hoffe mal das reicht bermorgen. hab aber auch irgendwie echt keine lust mehr. 
> 
> naja noch 1 1/2 tage und dann mal gucken



 :bhh: .... hatte aber auch verdammt glck mit den fragen.... ich wurde groteils das gefragt, was ich auch gelernt hatte^^... ein paar fragen meiner mitprflinge htte ich zb. nicht beantworten knnen.... 
klar packst du das... war auch die letzten zwei tage so fertig, aber irgendwie hat es doch geklappt....  ::-oopss:

----------


## -Julchen-

Jippppppiiiieeeehhhhhhh :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin durch!!! Und das mit ner zwei!!! Wow, ich glaubs nicht, ich hab doch tatschlich ne zwei im Physikum ::-dance:  Aber es war tatschlich gar nicht so schlimm, hatte aber auch super Prfer. Wobei eine durchgefallen ist, in meiner Gruppe... Das zeigt ja immerhin, dass die Prfer nichts hergeschenkt haben! Aber bei denen wrd ich morgen sofort wieder Mndliche machen, hat eigentlich sogar Spa gemacht (nachdem die Nervositt weg war!)
An alle vielen Dank fr Daumendrcken, allen die bestanden haben, Glckwunsch und allen die noch ran mssen ganz viel Glck und Erfolg!!!
Ab morgen fngt das Leben wieder an!!! :Party:  :Top:  :hmmm...:  :Grinnnss!:  ::-stud:  ::-winky:  :schnarch...:  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen und evanmore

Hallo ihr beiden Physikumsritter!
Was haben wir doch fr schlaue Forenmitglieder - die zweien pruzeln ja nur so !

Herzlichen Glckwunsch. jetzt macht ihr hoffentlich bis Oktober die groe Sause....
(und ich muss immer noch bis Montag warten...seufz...)

----------


## -Julchen-

@runderling: Dass schaffst du auch!! Es ist wirklich machbar! Welches Prfertrio haste denn erwischt?

----------


## Hijadelaluna

@ leo:
das nervt mich auch voll, dass ich noch nicht wei, welchen prfer ich bekomm. warum mssen die immer alles nachm alphabet machen? aber bis freitag sollte die doof ladung mal da sein...
da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die prfer gegen ende der woche noch einigermaen gut gelaunt sind..

----------


## Diana85

Allen die es noch vor sich haben drcke ich ganz doll die Daumen....es ist wirklich nicht soooo schlimm wie man vorher meint!  :Top: 
Hatte Montag Prfung und hab ne Zwei bekommen! Die Prfer wollen einem nichts Bses und die Fragen entwickeln sich aus dem Gesprch. Man wird schon dahin gefhrt wo sie einen hin haben wollen. War die Nacht davor so nervs dass ich keine Zehn Minuten geschlafen hab und hab frhs echt gedacht dass ich das nicht durchstehe....aber kaum war ich im Prfungsraum war die Nervositt so gut wie weg ;)
Und wenn ihr es dann hinter euch gebracht habt ist das besonders toll...Bcher lesen ohne Textmaker usw....all das auf was ihr verzichten musstet die letzten Wochen!
Ihr habt die ganzen Kurse die letzten Semester berstanden - da schafft ihr dass auch noch....viel Erfolg!!!
(brigens Zitat von einem Dozenten: Ihr knnt mitlerweile Dinge aussprechen die ihr vor zwei Jahren nicht mal lesen konntet...also ruhig bleiben,ihr knnt das!!!)

----------


## Jemine

Wow, Glckwunsch an alle glcklichen Besteher! Ihr rockt das hier ja echt der Reihe nach!  :Party: 
Allen anderen noch viel viel Durchhaltevermgen!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

DONE!!!! Nicht grazis, aber das ist mir egal!!! 
evanmore... ich freu mich soooo sehr auf die nchsten Jahre mit dir  :Woow: 
Wir rocken die Klinik!! Und zwar sowas von!!

Viel Glck weiterhin an alle, die noch ran mssen!!!

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch!!!!

----------


## Trianna

@Cuba

Seeeehr genial  :Smilie: ))

----------


## evanmore

> DONE!!!! Nicht grazis, aber das ist mir egal!!! 
> evanmore... ich freu mich soooo sehr auf die nchsten Jahre mit dir 
> Wir rocken die Klinik!! Und zwar sowas von!!
> 
> Viel Glck weiterhin an alle, die noch ran mssen!!!



jaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.... hab doch gewusst, dass das klappt...glckwunsch und jaa^^ ich freu mich auch auf die klinik mit dir und den andren  :Knuddel: .... jetzt muss nur noch die kleingruppenaufteilung zu unseren gunsten ausfallen, dann passt das noch mehr... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fatali

also ein bisschen mulmig ist mir schon vor morgen. ob das ganze wissen auch "mndlich" rbergebracht werden kann, konnte ich leider zwecks zeitmangel nich ben. 

bei uns weichen die mndlichen themen fast komplett vom schriftlichen ab. find ich nen bissl sche1sse

----------


## Recall8

same here,musste ganz andere Schwerpunkte setzen,total arm . . .

----------


## Elena1989

bei uns gibt's auch ganz andere Schwerpunkte. Oder einfach: ALLES  :Grinnnss!: 
Total genial! 

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Frank - Starling - Mechanismus:

hab in einem Altprotokoll von diesem Frhjahr von meinem Physiologie - Prfer gelesen, dass er wohl behauptet hat, den Frank - Starling - Mechanismus gbe es nur am isolierten Herzen und in vivo wrde der Krper mit dem vegetativen Nervensystem auf Belastung reagieren, den Frank - Starling - Mechanismus gbe es beim lebenden Menschen nicht.
Aber ganz ehrlich, davon habe ich noch nie etwas gehrt. Hab grade sogar extra noch im Silbernagl nachgeschaut, da steh das auch nicht und ber google konnte ich auch nichts finden. Stimmt das denn? Wenn ja, finde ich es ein bisschen seltsam, dass es nirgendwo steht

----------


## Ensiferum

in unserem Physioskript steht: 
" Die quantitative Beschreibung der Pumpleistung des Herzens geht auf Versuche von Otto Frank und von Ernest Starling zurck. Beide Physiologen konnten unabhngig voneinader am isolierten Herzen zeigen, dass mit zunehmender Fllung, d.h. mit Zunahme des enddiastolischen Volumens, die Kontraktionskraft bzw. das Schlagvolumen des Herzens zunimmt. 
Diese intrinsische Anpassung des Arbeitsmyokards an unterschiedliche Belastung wird deshalb FSM genannt. 
Anhand eines PC Modells vom isolierten Herzen und vom Gesamt-Kreislauf knnen diese Gesetzmigkeiten nachvollzogen werden. ....." 
etc pp. 
und dann wird des beschrieben. 

aber ehrlich gesagt kein Plan, da hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken drber gemacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

> Also das wre mir neu : ) 
> Und physiologisch wirklich sehr ungeschickt, wenn es dies in unserem Krper nicht geben wrde.


Ja, mir wre das ja auch neu, deswegen war ich auch so verwundert Aber wie gesagt, steht in einem Altprotokoll. Merkwrdig.

----------


## Sahni

Huhu,

bin aus den ersten Urlauben erstmal zurck. Wie lufst bei euch, mssen noch viele Mndlich ran? Daumen sind auf jedenfalls gedrckt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sebi86

Wann wird eigentlich das Physikums-Uni-Ranking verffentlicht ?

----------


## cookiemonster

> Wann wird eigentlich das Physikums-Uni-Ranking verffentlicht ?


ich dachte die werden auf impp hp verffentlich zeitgleich mit den ergebnissen und lsungen und so.... 

@sahni: bin durch ...  :Smilie:

----------


## fatali

bin durchgeflogen \o/

verdammte anatomie. war echt ein pokerspiel. hoch gewettet und verloren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sunflower

> bin durchgeflogen \o/
> 
> verdammte anatomie. war echt ein pokerspiel. hoch gewettet und verloren


rgerlich! ..., aber anscheindend kannst du schon drber lachen, oder sollte der Smiley Galgenhumor darstellen?

----------


## runderling

@ fatali

das tut mir echt leid fr dich! Nimms nicht so schwer, dafr hast du jetzt ein relaxtes Semester - das schriftliche war doch o.k. oder? - und deine Klamotten passen auch noch im Frhjahr....und dann schlgst du zurck!

----------


## Saphira.

Sooo ich fahr jetzt erstmal in den Urlaub  :Top:  in ein paar Stunden gehts los nach Westerland  :Grinnnss!: !

Viel Glck allen noch, die noch dran sind, ihr packt das schon!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein, fatali..das tut mir wirklich leid fr dich!

habe heute endlich meine prfer bekommen..meine traum-kombi! musste mich dann zwingen nochmal hinzuschaun, weil ich dachte, dass ichs mir nur einbilde hehe
nja, nach durcharbeiten bin ich mir nimmer so sicher, ob das die absolute traum-kombi ist, aber ich bin zufrieden. ((: mein physio-prof bringt immer schokolade mit und verteilt die..find ich voll toll
am 21.09. um ca 18 uhr ist also der spuk zumindest erstmal vorbei

----------


## Recall8

so langsam geht es mir der kappes auffe nsse. Bei uns prfen die an der Leiche und der ganze Saal ist voll studis,das soll Examen sein?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> bin durchgeflogen \o/
> 
> verdammte anatomie. war echt ein pokerspiel. hoch gewettet und verloren


Och neee!! Das tut mir Leid!

----------


## fatali

joah es war halt abzusehen bei mir.. ich hab im schriftlichen (was bestanden wurde) halt anatomie mehr auf lcke gelernt, sonst htt ich das ganze schriftliche zeitlich auch nich gepackt. aber die wissenslcken konnt ich halt nich schlieen. war halt glck, ob ich die verlangten themen beantworten htte knnen. 
aber das positive ist, dass meine tauschpartnerin gar nich angetreten ist zur mndlichen. so knnen wir beide nochmal richtig ben und dann nchstes jahr mit hoher warsch. bestehen und dann tauschen  :Top:

----------


## runderling

Geschafft !! :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

 Auch eine 2 gerockt , bin sehr zufrieden mit mir. Klinik, ich komme.......

----------


## mpt49

Glckwunsch :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch runderling!

mensch, bei mir lufts gar nicht. hab jetzt noch 7 tage und bin noch nicht mit ana durch, hab weder physio noch biochemie angeschaut...langsam geht mir auch echt die energie aus..ich kann einfach nimmer

----------


## runderling

[QUOTE=leofgyth77;...langsam geht mir auch echt die energie aus..ich kann einfach nimmer[/QUOTE]


Ging mir hnlich, halte noch durch (Mobilisierung der Restkrfte) bald ist es vorbei und dann hast du nur noch ein saugutes Gefhl!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich drck die Daumen...

----------


## Katjaaa

@leafgyht,
durchhalten!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe meinen Prfungstermin auch erst am 20.09. und einfach keine Lust mehr wieder und wieder den Stoff zu wiederholen...aber na ja, in einer guten Wochen haben wir es dann hoffentlich geschafft und dann heit es : Tschss Vorklinik, wohoo!!  :Top:

----------


## Elena1989

@leo: Hab auch keine Lust mehr und tue auch definitv zu wenig… Denn wenn ich mal vor den Bchern sitze, starre ich eher Lcher in die Luft…

Aber: Nchste Woche ist es vorbei! Und dann knnen wir ohne schlechtes Gewissen rumsitzen und Lcher in die Luft starren… Juchuh!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## diejula

ich habs auch mit ner 2 hinter mich gebracht und schlrfe jetzt sekt  :Big Grin:

----------


## runderling

@ diejula
Glckwunsch !!! :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch!!

joa...bin jetzt endlich mal mit ana durch und starte heute biochemie. bin zwar sehr zufrieden mit meinem ana-prof, aber leider fragt der halt echt mehr oder weniger genau die dinge, die ich immer so bissl weggelassen hab.
in physio muss ich sauviel patho anschauen und der fragt halt sonst auch alles. biochemie..mal schaun, wies heute so wird. fragt viele praktika.
in einer woche und ca 11 stunden hab ichs hinter mir
an alle anderen, die noch ranmssen: ich wnsche euch noch viel kraft und ruhe...auch wir habens bald hinter uns!

elena, find ich voll gut, dass ihr auch erst so spt prfung habt, weil ich hab mich ja in rgbg beworben...der anruf kann also erst nach meiner mndlichen kommen..auch wenn ich nicht dran glaub (:

----------


## Incywincy

FEEEEEEEEERTIG!!! Glckwunsch an alle, die durch sind. Und viel Durchhaltevermgen an alle, die es noch vor sich haben.

----------


## Nilani

> @leafgyht,
> durchhalten!!!  Ich habe meinen Prfungstermin auch erst am 20.09. und einfach keine Lust mehr wieder und wieder den Stoff zu wiederholen...aber na ja, in einer guten Wochen haben wir es dann hoffentlich geschafft und dann heit es : Tschss Vorklinik, wohoo!!


Oh, du bist inzwischen hier gelandet. Drcke dir alle Daumen, hoffe deine Kombi ist ok?! Wird schon hinhauen  :Knuddel: 

Allen anderen, die es schon geschafft haben, herzlichen Glckwunsch. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich vor 2 Jahren auch so gezittert habe. Hatte auch in der letzten Woche (27.9.), kann also nachfhlen, wie es sich anfhlt, noch ewig warten zu mssen, whrend alle um einen herum schon bestanden haben. Also schn durchhalten und nicht unterkriegen lassen, falls ihr noch etwas warten msst.

----------


## Katjaaa

@Nilani,
danke fr's Daumen drcken.  :Grinnnss!: 
Na habe leider nicht so das groe Los mit meiner Kombi gezogen und alle Institutsleiter bei mir versammelt (Ana: Prof R, Physio: Prof L und BC: Prof. R.  :Oh nee...:  )  ..aber in jedem Fall hat man nach der mndlichen Prfung erst einmal frei und darauf freue ich mich schon sooooo sehr.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

Oha! Also Anatomie sollte gehen und fr die BC sind extrafeste die Daumen gedrckt!!!
Wann bist du denn dran?

----------


## Elena1989

So langsam aber sicher krieg ich Panik. Da ist so vieles, was ich nicht kann  :Frown:

----------


## Katjaaa

geht mir genauso, bin ja auch morgen dran...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Elena @ Katjaaa

Ich wnsch euch ganz viel Glck!! Ihr werdet das hinbekommen!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ganz viel Erfolg Elena und Katjaaa!

----------


## runderling

@ elena & katjaa


die Daumen sind gedrckt!!!!
Das klappt schon, ihr schafft das schon! Und morgen knnt ihr dann feiern....
und wir treffen uns dann alle im Klinik-Threat....

----------


## Jemine

Ich halt die Daumen!!!!

----------


## finnoo

Hey Leute  :Smilie: 

Ich hab eine Frage aus nem Protokoll der Mndlichen (Physio), zu der ich weder im Internet, noch in irgendeinem Physiologiebuch ne Antwort finde:

WIe ndern sich die Latenzzeiten von Reflexen (z.B. Patellarsehnenreflex) auf Mond und Jupiter? 

(Mond: geringere Schwerkraft, Juputer: hhere Schwerkraft)

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee?? ndern die sich berhaupt?

----------


## Abbygale

Mein Gott, wer fragt denn sowas  :Wand:  tztztz...

Also, ich hab nur ne Vermutung - somit keine Gewhr: 

Msste bei kleinerer Gravitationskraft langsamer werden und bei grerer Gravitations schneller. 

Glaube, weil die Beschleunigung ortsabhngig ist. (Erinnere mich dunkel, dass ein Apfel auf dem Mond auch langsamer fllt, als auf der Erde)

Korrigiert mich, wenns falsch ist  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Hey Leute 
> 
> Ich hab eine Frage aus nem Protokoll der Mndlichen (Physio), zu der ich weder im Internet, noch in irgendeinem Physiologiebuch ne Antwort finde:
> 
> WIe ndern sich die Latenzzeiten von Reflexen (z.B. Patellarsehnenreflex) auf Mond und Jupiter? 
> 
> (Mond: geringere Schwerkraft, Juputer: hhere Schwerkraft)
> 
> Hat irgendjemand ne Idee?? ndern die sich berhaupt?


Die Zeit, die das Aktionspotential von Muskelspindel ber Rckenmark zur motorischen Endplatte braucht ist absolut gleich.
Der Unterschied ist nur die Schwerkraft, auf dem Jupiter ist das bein "schwerer", dh. dort bruchte man einen strkeren Schlag auf die Patellarsehne. Denn sonst wre der Ausschlag des Beines nicht so stark, da der Muskel gegen strkeres Gewicht arbeitet. Also der Muskel braucht etwas mehr Zeit um das "schwere" Bein zu bewegen.

Latenzzeit bezieht sich ja auf die AP Geschwindigkeit im Nerv, die bleibt ja gleich

Absolut sinnlose Frage, muss man aber schon sagen...

----------


## finnoo

Vielen Dank fr die Antworten!

Find die Frage auch total dumm, aber was soll man machen? Ich htte mir das auch am ehesten so erklrt, dass der Reiz vielleicht verstrkt werden msste, die Zeit jedoch die gleiche bleibt.

----------


## Elena1989

Es ist vorbei!!!!

Ich hab mich definitiv nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber was soll's!

Wir sehen uns im Klinik - Thread!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Es ist vorbei!!!!
> 
> Ich hab mich definitiv nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber was soll's!
> 
> Wir sehen uns im Klinik - Thread!


YEAHHH!!! Gratulation!! Geiles Gefhl, oder??

----------


## Muriel

> Ich hab mich definitiv nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber was soll's!


Dann hol es jetzt mit Rum in ein paar Cocktails nach  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

yeah elena! glckwunsch!!

irgendwie kann ichs gar nicht glauben, dass ich heute dran bin. ne gute freundin hat gestern nicht bestanden und das hilft der nervositt natrlich nicht. ich will doch einfach nur bestehen und diesen kack hinter mir lassen.....
ab 2 bitte daumen drcken

----------


## Saphira.

Meine Daumen sind gedrckt! Du packst das!  :Top:

----------


## runderling

@ leofgyth77
ich hoffe, es ist noch nicht zu spt zum Dauemendrcken.....(sichereitshalber auch noch den dicken Zeh!)...

du wirst sehen, es geht besser als befrchtet!

@ elena  
und auch von  mir herzlichen Glckwunsch, willkommen in der Klinik!

wer steht denn noch aus mit der mndlichen Prfung??

----------


## Cuba_libre

> yeah elena! glckwunsch!!
> 
> irgendwie kann ichs gar nicht glauben, dass ich heute dran bin. ne gute freundin hat gestern nicht bestanden und das hilft der nervositt natrlich nicht. ich will doch einfach nur bestehen und diesen kack hinter mir lassen.....
> ab 2 bitte daumen drcken


Daumen sind gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Aber sowas von gedrckt!  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

heiligs blechle, leute...
erste frage: kennen sie das proteasom.
was sage ich: ja
und dann erstmal gar nix. totaler blackout. aber die war so lieb die prferin, hat einfach gemerkt, wie unglaublich nervs ich war. hat das wohl dann auch nicht in die bewertung mit einbezogen ((((:
KLINIK BABY

----------


## altalena

:Top: 


Glckwunsch!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> heiligs blechle, leute...
> erste frage: kennen sie das proteasom.
> was sage ich: ja
> und dann erstmal gar nix. totaler blackout. aber die war so lieb die prferin, hat einfach gemerkt, wie unglaublich nervs ich war. hat das wohl dann auch nicht in die bewertung mit einbezogen ((((:
> KLINIK BABY


Saubre Sach'!!! Ab in die Klinik *JAWOLL*

----------


## runderling

WELCOME  ::-stud:  ! :Knuddel: 

Vorklinik....was war das noch...??? :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

Bin am Start, lief ganz gut.Insgesamt zufrieden!check physikum.komische histo Prparate gehabt,aber doch erkannt.heute gibts einen auf die glatze Freunde des sinnlosen auswendigLernens!

----------


## Sunflower

> heiligs blechle, leute...
> erste frage: kennen sie das proteasom.
> was sage ich: ja
> und dann erstmal gar nix. totaler blackout. aber die war so lieb die prferin, hat einfach gemerkt, wie unglaublich nervs ich war. hat das wohl dann auch nicht in die bewertung mit einbezogen ((((:
> KLINIK BABY


Glckwunsch!!!

Lol, ich hatte damals, lang ist es her, genau die gleich Situation. 
Letzte Fragerunde Biochemie
Prfer:"Erzhlen sie doch mal was zur -Oxidation"
ich: *lchelte erleichtert* "Gerne (und erwhnte vor lauter Erleichterung noch irgendwas wie "das Thema kann ich gut/habs gerade wiederholt"...und dann stellte ich entsetzt fest, dass alles pltzlich weg war, und  hab nur noch vor mir her gestammelt. Mir war das echt peinlich, aber es hat letztendlich doch alles gut geklappt und wenn ich bedenke, dass mein Prfungstermin um 16 Uhr war, und wir erst irgendwann gegen 20:30/21 Uhr  fertig waren, und ich eine schlaf-technisch eher miese Nacht hinter mir hatte, ist eine blackout in der letzten Fragerunde auch nicht mehr soooo verwunderlich. 

Also Glckwunsch, und schn Feiern gehen!!

----------


## Elena1989

Yeah Glckwunsch an alle!  :Grinnnss!: 

Fehlt jetzt noch jemand?

Und natrlich danke fr die Glckwnsche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

was ist mit Katjaaa ? War sie schon dran?

----------


## Sunflower

> geht mir genauso, bin ja auch morgen dran...





> was ist mit Katjaaa ? War sie schon dran?



Sie war am 20ten dran, hat sich hier aber noch nicht zurck gemeldet.

----------


## Jemine

Leo, ich freu mich sooooo fr dich!  :Knuddel: 
Fr alle anderen natrlich auch! Ich streu nochmal ganz viele Glckwnsche in die Runde!
Hach, wr ja eigentlich auch "mein" Physikum gewesen, jetzt bleib ich allein im Vorkliniksumpf stecken^^ Da mu man schon ein wenig knabbern...

----------


## leofgyth77

du bleibst doch nicht stecken und schon gar nicht allein!!!!
und dafr haust du sie alle weg nchstes semester ((:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ach Jemine, dafr machst du mit uns Physikum  :Grinnnss!:  Und du hast die Chemie besiegt, da ist das Physikum doch nur noch ein Klacks  :hmmm...:

----------


## bremer

So, bin grad frisch aus Malle zurck, wohin ich mich gleich nach bestandener mndl. Prfung abgesetzt hatte. Freut mich zu hren, dass es wohl bei fast allen geklappt hat. Die Klinik haben wir uns alle auch redlich verdient.

----------


## cookiemonster

@bremer: hi zurck  :Smilie:  

sag mal wie war das wetter in malle? fliege auch in paar tagen. lsst es sich noch schwimmen ?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hat noch niemand was Neues von Katjaaa gehrt?

----------


## bremer

@cookiemonster

Es war richtig hei. Ich war 10 Tage dort und es hat nur einen Tag davon geregnet, sonst immer fr mind. 5 Stunden am Tag ber 30 Grad. Nachts khlt es dann ab. 

Viel Spa! Wohin genau verschlgt es dich dann? Bleibst du im Sden?

----------


## Jemine

> Hat noch niemand was Neues von Katjaaa gehrt?


Nee, hab sie hatte bei Re!ser!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## pottmed

> Nee, hab sie hatte bei Re!ser!


Uih  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jemine

Und ich kann keine vernnftigen deutschen Stze mehr bilden...

----------


## cookiemonster

@bremer: hrt sich gut an  :Grinnnss!: 

ne ich fahr in den norden. porto colom oder so...

----------


## Rabbit80

> du bleibst doch nicht stecken und schon gar nicht allein!!!!
> und dafr haust du sie alle weg nchstes semester ((:


Hey Leo....

Cooole Sache...auch von mir GLCKWUNSCH!  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Und ich kann keine vernnftigen deutschen Stze mehr bilden...


konnt ich noch nie...hab sogar im mndlichen nen satz rausgelassen, der absolut keinen sinn ergeben hab. habs aber zum glck selber noch gemerkt hihihi

danke, rabbit (((:

----------


## Saphira.

So jetzt hab ich mir endlich mal ein Stethoskop fr die Klinik bestellt... jetzt muss ich ja nur noch 14 Tage warten, bis ich das hbsche Teil endlich auch mal ausprobieren darf...  :Blush:  fhlt sich auf jeden Fall deutlich besser an in die Klinik zu kommen als in die Vorklinik  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## leofgyth77

bekommt ihr keins von der uni? also, wir bekommen eins von der uni geschenkt (:

----------


## Saphira.

nein leider nicht.. liegt wohl aber daran, dass wir keine Studiengebhren bezahlen  ::-stud: , da ist kein Geld fr extra ein Stethoskop fr jeden da... aber zum Glck gibt es ja Doccheck und deren Studentenrabatt  ::-dance:

----------


## bremer

DAS passiert also mit den Studiengebhren an anderen Unis. Jetzt wei ich es endlich ... Stethoskope fr alle !

----------


## Saphira.

in Ulm kriegt man z.B. ein ganzes Klinikset finanziert durch die Studiengebhren (also nicht nur Littmann sondern auch noch Leuchte, Reflexhammer, Namensschild...)  :hmmm...:  bin aber trotzdem froh, dass wir keine  mehr haben  ::-winky:

----------


## leofgyth77

joa....ist wenigstens mal was sinnvolles. und es sind auch recht gute (:
so...ich geh dann mal essen..ganz entspannt und ganz viel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

Wir haben auch  studiengenhren, mssen Stethoskope und Co aber trotzdem selber zahlen...  :Frown:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> bekommt ihr keins von der uni? also, wir bekommen eins von der uni geschenkt (:


Cool! Gut zu wissen. 
Glckwunsch euch allen (und dir, Leo, unbekannterweise besonders, mit Leuten von seiner eigenen Uni fiebert man doch mehr mit)!!

----------


## catgamer

Also ich habe mir jetzt gerade einmal eure Physikumsfragen bei Thieme angeschaut um einzuschtzen wie es so war von der Schwierigkeit und ich wrde sagen, es war gut machbar, wenn man alte Examina gekreuzt hat und sich die Schwerpunkte , die in Physika immer wieder kommen , gut angesehen hat.

Und Psycho war, wobei ich nur die gewerteten Fragen mir anschauen konnte, sehr auf Altfragen basierend und daher ziemlich leicht. 

Alles in allem war es , meines Erachtens, nicht super leicht, aber auch auf keinen Fall sehr schwer. Es war wie immer, wobei tendenziell eher leichter als schwerer.

Entschuldigung, wenn ich jetzt jemandem auf den Schlips getreten bin, aber so ist eben meine Meinung.

Catgamer :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Cool! Gut zu wissen. 
> Glckwunsch euch allen (und dir, Leo, unbekannterweise besonders, mit Leuten von seiner eigenen Uni fiebert man doch mehr mit)!!


hihi vielen dank!
kommst du jetzt ins 3. oder ins 4.? weil wenn du jetzt im 4. bist, dann sieht man sich im neuroana kurs (:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> hihi vielen dank!
> kommst du jetzt ins 3. oder ins 4.? weil wenn du jetzt im 4. bist, dann sieht man sich im neuroana kurs (:


Nein, ich komm jetzt erstmal ins 3. !
Viel Spa in der Klinik!!

----------


## -Julchen-

Bei uns braucht man Reflexhmmer, Stethoskope und so nur im Blockpraktikum an manchen Kliniken, andre stellen das. Woher aber wei ich denn, welchen Reflexhammer ich kaufen soll, wenn ich einen brauch?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## lottisworld

> Bei uns braucht man Reflexhmmer, Stethoskope und so nur im Blockpraktikum an manchen Kliniken, andre stellen das. Woher aber wei ich denn, welchen Reflexhammer ich kaufen soll, wenn ich einen brauch?


Hol Dir am besten einen, der schn schwer ist und kopflastig. Er sollte locker aus der Hand fallen, denn gerade am Anfang ist es manchmal ganz schn kniffelig, den gewnschten Reflex auszulsen.
Bei uns sieht man in den Kitteltaschen meistens den klassischen Trmner- Hammer. Die Variante mit dem ganzen Pinselgedns im kannst Du Dir aber getrost sparen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Resi_Stent

hat jemand von euch zufllig diese "das bringt Punkte" Hefte und mag dir mir geben?!
In meiner Buchhandlung des Vertrauens sind die nmlich leider schon vergriffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Cool! Gut zu wissen. 
> Glckwunsch euch allen (und dir, Leo, unbekannterweise besonders, mit Leuten von seiner eigenen Uni fiebert man doch mehr mit)!!


hihi vielen dank!
kommst du jetzt ins 3. oder ins 4.? weil wenn du jetzt im 4. bist, dann sieht man sich im neuroana kurs (:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> hihi vielen dank!
> kommst du jetzt ins 3. oder ins 4.? weil wenn du jetzt im 4. bist, dann sieht man sich im neuroana kurs (:


Nein, ich komm jetzt erstmal ins 3. !
Viel Spa in der Klinik!!

----------


## -Julchen-

Bei uns braucht man Reflexhmmer, Stethoskope und so nur im Blockpraktikum an manchen Kliniken, andre stellen das. Woher aber wei ich denn, welchen Reflexhammer ich kaufen soll, wenn ich einen brauch?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## lottisworld

> Bei uns braucht man Reflexhmmer, Stethoskope und so nur im Blockpraktikum an manchen Kliniken, andre stellen das. Woher aber wei ich denn, welchen Reflexhammer ich kaufen soll, wenn ich einen brauch?


Hol Dir am besten einen, der schn schwer ist und kopflastig. Er sollte locker aus der Hand fallen, denn gerade am Anfang ist es manchmal ganz schn kniffelig, den gewnschten Reflex auszulsen.
Bei uns sieht man in den Kitteltaschen meistens den klassischen Trmner- Hammer. Die Variante mit dem ganzen Pinselgedns im kannst Du Dir aber getrost sparen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Resi_Stent

hat jemand von euch zufllig diese "das bringt Punkte" Hefte und mag dir mir geben?!
In meiner Buchhandlung des Vertrauens sind die nmlich leider schon vergriffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------

